# Limboland - Ladies in limbo, Graduates from Limbo and success inc.pregnancy



## angelica_wales

This thread is for ladies who currently find themselves in limbo but includes graduates from Limbo with successes including pregnancy

It's a super supportive thread regardless of what stage you're at and a lot of ladies hang around to give support even when they're no longer in limbo 

So you can keep up where everyone is at the moment, I've created a list for you to keep track. If you want to be added, let me know which category you want to be added to

*Current Status*

*In Limbo*

Violeta 
Cloudy
Disney26
NuttyNat 1982
MrsRL

*Having Treatment*

Andade
Jenni01
WhatGracieDid
Sfg29
EM 40
Sah78

*Pregnant*

Kieke - due 31/7
Ustoget - twins due 2/12/2015
Kazzee - twins due March 2016
Mogg77 - due 5/12/2015
Oscar13 - due 13/12/2015

*Honorary Members (moved on or had children) *

Happy chatting ladies


----------



## Kieke

Thank you ANGELICA!  
We will continue to be a good bunch, I promise! 
Can you please add me to the 'having treatment' section?


----------



## ustoget

Brilliant!!
Sorry it was me and only me that called u Veronica.. No idea where that came from.. Can I blame the twins and get forgiveness  Plleeeaaasssee


----------



## Cloudy

Hello everyone!  

Thank you for the sparkly new thread Ang, it feels like home already  

Sorry I have been absent lades, and I'm not saying I will be here everyday, but I promise to try and pop in more often!

Kieke - ooh, didn't realise you were in treatment!? So much happened whilst i was away! Hope you are getting on ok  

Violeta - I sent you a hug elsewhere but sending you another here   I have been thinking of you and hope you are being looked after  

Andade, Jenni, WGD, SFG - Hope treatment is going well for you all  

Ustoget, Kazzeee, Mogg and Oscar - hope you and your little ones are all coping drama free    

Everyone I have missed - sorry to those I haven't listed by name, hope you are all ok!

Afm - still doing a good old limbo, nothings moved on and don't know when it will. Still have our little frostie on ice waiting and waiting and waiting...  

Xxx


----------



## sfg29

Thanks Angelica!

Good luck with your tx at PFC x


----------



## sfg29

Lovely to hear from you Cloudy, sending you lots of love and   x


----------



## angelica_wales

You're forgiven Ustoget - it made me chuckle - I wondered who Veronica was when I first read it  

Angelica
xx


----------



## oscar13

Well hello you lovely bunch! Glad I have managed to find you again in our beautiful new home (Thank you Angelica xx)!

Wow I seem to have missed a lot! Sorry for the absence........dropped my phone in the bath and have no access to anything.......missed you all loads   

Violeta (((((((())))))))). I no it doesn't make things feel any better right now but you always have support here xx

Jenni, How could you cheat on us!!!!!!!!!! In all seriousness I home the DE ladies are giving you loads of support. Can't wait for you to graduate to pregnancy limbo xx

Mogg, I am so jealous you are starting your maternity soon! I go back to work on Tuesday and dreading it! This 2 weeks off has done me the world of good and worried it will all be undone by the end of next week! Can't remember if I already mentioned it but I love your teddy bear idea - just perfect!!

Dolphin, good luck for Monday xx

So much else going on........so exciting to read that so many of us are up and running with the cycles........roll on a fabulous string of BFPs (((()))) Sorry I haven't written personals for everyone but once again so much has happened and I can't go back on my phone once I start writing 

Cloudy, so lovely to see you back on here, we have missed you!! So sorry that everything is taking so long for you, I just hope it means that everything is perfect when you get the go ahead for your precious frosties ((()))

Angelica if you could add me under the pregnant section my little boy is due 13th December......many thanks xxx

Welcome Leni, sorry you are stuck in Limbo! I'm afraid I have no personal experience with what you are going through but you have come to a great place for support while you wait xx


----------



## Disney26

Hi Ladies,
I wondered if I could please join you?  I find myself in limbo after a failed FET last month.  Our first ICSI treatment was successful and sadly found that we had a MMC at our 12 week scan. I was devastated and in a very dark place and hoped that moving on to a new cycle was the best way forward.  In hindsight I think it was far too soon and I've been struggling.  I've had some time off work and am going to go part-time  from January ready to have another cycle next year.  Any advice from anybody who has been in limbo before? I know that I need a break in my head and I will enforce that but that internal nagging for me to have a baby doesn't seem to go away! Any advice gratefully received.

Hi Leni, sorry you're finding yourself in position where you're having to wait longer than you expected and I totally understand the feelings of frustration.  Sorry I can't give any advice as find myself struggling with having to wait too! Hopefully this lovely thread will get us through!

Please can you add me to the 'In Limbo' section Angelica?

Hope every is doing well in limbo, treatment, pregnancy and beyond.


----------



## sfg29

Hey Leni, welcome    Sorry to hear about your delay, this journey is never easy is it, eh?  Kieke was in a similar situation to you not long ago so I'm sure she will will be able to help.  Now please don't get mad and I know you probably won't like to hear this but maybe your DH is right, you can use the time to save more money and six months will come quick - I had my BFN in April and now I'm going for my FET next week and I can't believe that wa 6 months ago.  Anyway, it might be worth a thought.

Disney - welcome hun and sorry that you find yourself here and about your MMC    I can't imagine the pain you have gone through but I believe there is light at the end of the tunnel for us - Mogg, Ustoget Kazzzee and Oscar has proved that to me.  We will look after you here and make sure you're going to be in a good place for tx next year.

Kazzzee - how can we forget you?    Hope you had a lovely bday last weekend and you were spoilt rotten by OH?  I've just read your blog and can't believe you had to take a test that was pointless?    It's a good job you paid for that Harmony test is all I can say.  Aww it must be so amazing to feel the twinnies move    Hope you're taking it easy and how's the clearing of your OH's place?

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning  
Disney::: Hello hun!!...I'm sorry for your loss and that you've been finding it tough 
My advice is that Limbo isn't for ever hun....it's just a temporary thing while people either get their heads together....bodies back up to strength...finances together etc..
Use this time and the girls wealth of knowledge as a way of gaining support and amo to move forward! 

Leni::: Hello to you to hun!!...Kieke was in the same boat as you and I'm sure that if you need any help she will be happy to help hun!!
Other than that we all understand what it's like to have a partner that you sometimes just want to  

Oscar::: Yes I have been sorely punished for being a dirty two timing  
But the girls on the DE thread are a lovely group as well as you lot!!.... 
Is there such a group as "Pregnancy Limbo"?....my god this ladder is getting longer and longer!! 
How's the new house?....did you get all the bits sorted that you where trying to do?

SFG::: Next week for you gorgeous!!!   
It feels like we've been counting down to these days for years!!...but we got there!! 
You know already but I'm wishing you so much luck for next week!  
It would have been nice to meet up for a hot chocolate but I don't think it will be practical.....plus I have the little fella in toe (aka Brian!) and you no how excited he is so I may loose him somewhere!!!.....and I kind of need his sperm!! 

Cloudy::: Ah my arch Nemesisisisis returns!!...arising from a mountain of empty Jack Daniels bottles!!....holding a half full one victorious like a warrior!! 
Hope you got your curlers out hun and your back on form!! 

Andade::: What can I say.....our love affair was so rudely cut short!!...I'm lost as to where we were in our flirting? 

Kieke::: Hope you're well gorgeous 

Ustoget::: Your blaming your brain on the twinnies already!!!....shocking...truly shocking!!  
Hope your OK 

Veronica/Angelica::: Thank you for our new home!!....can I please not be the cleaner in this one!!....Ustoget is still the designer though!!
Good luck with your tx 

Huge hello and hugs to everyone in our lovely group   

Scan day today 
It's at 11.50 at Mothercare!!...go figure!....so I will pop on later and tell you the news!!
 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi

Just wondering if I could join this group please?    

I'm sorry not been keeping in touch of late and I've missed you ladies!!!

Jenni- hope all goes well today!! 

Disney:hello lovely - sorry about your mmc. There are a few of us who have unfortunately experienced loss and been in limbo for a while. But time is a healer and before you know it you will be cycling again. I've had over a year out since last tx and its flown! Just try and stay fit and healthy in preparation for the next go x

Leni- you got a punch bag- think anything physical will help with those feelings of frustration and anger?? We have done exactly what your dh suggests and have decorated all of upstairs!! Lol it must be a thing to do when in limbo!!

Cloudy- lovely to hear from you! I've been absent too and trying to catch up on everything! All in good timing with that Frostie waiting for you!! Xx

Sfg- tx is next week? That's amazing and I hope all runs smoothly with a perfect outcome!! 

Kieke- hello my dear! How are things!? I'm sure I read you have been keeping up with an eating plan and exercise! I've really got back into exercise and joined a 2nd gym!!! My healthy eating is good too! My only downside was had a night out Friday night and I'm just so ashamed of the amount of alcohol I consumed! Ah well back on it today! Lost 2.5lbs this week tho so I'm a happy bunny!!

Hello to everyone else! 

Afm- well I have been preparing my self and started on a lot of supplements for egg quality post op. I've just had all my std checks done and glad to report they were clear   so we are cycling on my next period which should be in about 20 days time....yikes!!!

After much talking with dh... He wants us to go back to serum. So I'm having all my drugs delivered soon as I'm doing pre tx treatment of steroids to cover any immune issues. I never thought this day would come again and especially not with serum as did have my worries but after many emails to them we are on the same page! 

So now it's all about keeping healthy, trying not to stress and a bit of organising! So I'm joining the treatment lot!!!

Been up since 630 doing my food prep for the week! And got a hiit class at 11 but after that it's much rest and relaxation!!

Big hugs


----------



## sfg29

Morning!

Fifty - welcome to the group!     So happy to hear you've got the all clear and you can start tx on your next AF! How exciting!  Well done on the weight loss too - I've just had a sneaky weigh in and I lost 2lbs since Monday!  Can't believe it as I pigged out quite a bit yesterday as well.  

Thanks for well wishes, I really do hope I'll get the perfect outcome as I really need to decorate my house!  

Enjoy your HIIT class you nutter!  Really good to see you back on here x

Hi Jenni - oooh yes totally forgot Brian might be a flight risk!  Aww I'm so excited for him on first trip abroad.  No worries about the meet up, I understand.  Good luck with the scan at Mothercare today.

Hi and waves to everyone else and I hope you all have a lovely Sunday.

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Hello - nice to see a few old faces fifty and cloudy! 

Welcome to the newbees sorry about the struggles you are having. There's a lot you can do while you are waiting (diet, nutrition, decorating, and saving money) and the time passes so quickly in the end x 

SFG - I'm wondering how we are ever going to find the time to sort both our places out! (If only we'd done it when I was still in limbo!) 

I'll catch the rest of you later xxx


----------



## andade

Morning all!  
We get a brand new home and it's got two pages by 10 am!  
Thanks Angelica for the new home and the front page.   It must have taken you a while to remember where everyone is at!

Hope I can remember everything, as there were a few posts on the last thread that I needed to respend to and I can't see them as I write.

Kazzee- Good to hear from you. Hope you're doing well. I read about your appointment.  Doesn't sound like you're having a good time NHS wise!

WGD - You are an inspiration with your weight loss! You did really well.👏  If only I could have numbers like that. Hope you are ok on the Cetrotide. I've got to take that later in my cycle. Your follies sound like they're coming along nicely, so hope your next scan brings good news.

Ustoget - Sorry to hear that you seem to be going through the wars while pregnant. Painful fxxxny doesn't sound like fun at all. Is there any therapy like acupuncture that may ease the pain?

Sfg - You're nearly there and glad you're feeling better. Hope you enjoyed your slob out day yesterday.  Keep forgetting but when are you flying out?

Cloudy - So good to hear from you.  Sorry that nothings moving but I know you're keeping yourself occupied. Also,  you have little frostie waiting for when everything is ready.  

Leni - Sorry you find yourself in this situation. I was meant to have treatment in Feb but had fibroids and had to have open surgery and so I'm only just starting tx now!Ive also had quite a few other stumbling blocks along the way!  It's fine to feel angry and frustrated but after that,  you will think that you want your body in the best position possible and you wouldn't want something like a polyp to spoil your chances of implantation etc.
Gradually, you come to terms with it, keep busy and have great support from ladies on here to help you get through. 
Also, sometimes appointments come through sooner and you can keep pestering them for cancellations.  My DP is the more positive one and even know says I'm quite negative but I think that's their way of dealing with disappointment and negating anything that can go wrong.
Hope this helps, x 

Oscar - Good to hear from you and glad the rest has been good. Hope your return to work is fine and if not, get signed off again. You and baby are the important ones,  x

Disney - Welcome and sorry that you find yourself in this position. Take time to heal and I'm sure the others will give you great advice on how they coped.  

Jenni - I think I'm leaving it for now. The competition from DE and Brian was just too much!  I'm also bit scared of how you might act on the horrormones!   
Good luck with your scan today!    Is the scan place called Mothercare or is it a normal Mother care?  

Fifty - Glad to hear things are moving on for you and tx is moving nearer. Well done on your weight loss this week and with your alcohol consumption. 
What supplements are you using? I found It Starts with the Egg by Rebecca Fett really useful.

Apologies,  if I've missed anyone or not responded to something.  I had to do some of this from memory. 

Going for a run this morning and then Zumba this afternoon. I'll cook in between.
Apart from that not much happening.

Hope everyone has a good day, x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Andade- I'm taking 600mg coq10, 3000mg omega 3, 1000mg vit c, 1500mg Royal jelly, a scoop of total nutri greens plus (35 superfoods), alpha lipoic acid, resveratol, pregnacare, 5mg folic acid, inositol (2mg morning and night), 3mg melatonin before bed, 2000ui vit d3.... Phew... I think that's it....

This month my af was 28days... Normally 33 days not sure if it's all the healthy lifestyle...I was surprised with weight loss too! Enjoy your exercise today! Just got out of hiit! So hard!

Sfg- thank you chicken! Can't believe we are all cycling so close! Well done on weight loss too! I'm really focusing on protein at the moment! And eating beetroot everyday and a teaspoon of coconut oil too! No more alcohol for me now tho or sugar which I've reduced a lot!

I'm done for the day now just bath wash hair and relax!

Xx


----------



## andade

Whoa Fifty! That's a whole pharmacy! 
You are definitely doing all you can and I really hope that you reap the benefits.   I'm sure the supplements have something to do with regulating the cycle. For me it was acupuncture.
I'm just taking CoQ10 and pregnacare.  I was taking metformin, royal jelly, evening primrose (1st 14 days of cycle),  l-arginine,  bee propolis  as well but found out with my stats that I didn't need them and some were detrimental for my condition. I had to have a dosset box just to remind me when to take tabs. 
I've got DP on Fertilisan.

I want to do a HIIT class but keep scaring myself!    I did Insanity for around three weeks so I'm sure I can manage it.  
Enjoy your well earned rest!


----------



## Cloudy

Fifty - hello stranger! Gosh, I bet you rattle with all those tablets when you do your exercise (not that I can talk, I have an old lady pill box separated by day and time of day!). Glad you are all sorted with a clinic now and that you are feeling food about it. Have a nice relax now, you have earnt it!  

Andade - 2 lots of exercise in a day, you are very committed, it is a Sunday, you should still be in your Jim jams  

Kazzeee - hey, less of the "old face", i use oil of ulay you know  

Jen - ooh scan!    Anyway, how did you know it was Jack Daniels, are you stalking me again    

Disney - welcome honey, and sorry for what you have been through   I have been in Limbo a while now (I'm a founding member and still limbo-ing away nearly a year later!). I have been doing night classes, volunteering, gardening, house stuff, reading books, watching films, days out, walking, holidays, healthy eating, junk food eating, exercise, lazy-size and everything in-between. In fact I get told off for doing too much (which is very true, but don't tell them I admitted it!). Do what's right for you and what makes you happy  

Oscar - I'm glad you are ok and sorry you are feeling so tired, I hope you are being well looked after  

Leni - if you want to wallow you wallow sweetheart   It might be worth ringing the hospital for dates or cancellations if you want it doing sooner: I think Kieke did that and it worked. Sorry you are having all this extra stress and waiting around, but we will look after you  

I hope all the other Limbo ladies a&e ok and having nice relaxing days  

Xxx


----------



## Kieke

Happy Sunday ladies! You have all been busy  

Cloudy - great to hear from you! Sorry to hear you are still waiting for things to happen but you have your little frosty to look forward to. Yes I can't believe it myself, the past couple of months have gone so fast. Had my depot shot on Thursday and transfer should be mid November.

Welcome to Limbo Leni! I know exactly how you feel.   We had to do a freeze all in July because they noticed a polyp during a stimm scan. I had never even considered something like this could happen so was very disappointed. I was initially told by my consultant it would be a delay of 2 months depending on the outcome of my hysto. When my appointment came through for my hysto I initially was told I had to wait till the end of October. To say I was upset and frustrated is an understatement. I asked to be placed on the short notice cancellation waiting list and phoned them every week to gently ask if there were any cancellations. One day they phoned me and I could come the same afternoon. I believe this was after 5 weeks waiting. It was a diagnostic hysto and 'several' polyps were confirmed. I was told I needed a hysto and polypectomy under GA and was given an appt date for the end of November! I was so upset.... there was no way I was going to wait that long - but this is mainly because I have an issue with turning 40 in January. I enquired about the costs to have it done privately and in the UK it will be about 2.5K - a lot of money. The consultant who heads up our clinic also does private treatment for Spire and I went to see him privately to make arrangements to have it done private. I was very lucky because he told me he didn't like seeing patients having to pay extra to speed things up - he used his magic wand and arrangement for my operation to be brought forward. I had it done early August and have just had my baseline scan and will have our emby transferred mid November. I know I was lucky but even now it's taken 3 months to get it all done. And believe me these 3 months have flown by! I understand you will be very frustrated but luckily your age is on your side so maybe the best thing is indeed to focus on getting yourself even healthier and safe some more money? I understand you only just have had your freeze all so your disappointment is still fresh. How many frosties did they freeze and did you freeze straight after fertilisation? Hang in there, you will start to feel optimistic again soon! 

Oscar - glad to hear you are feeling rested and energised! I agree with the other ladies and just see how it goes. If it's too much for you maybe you can work half days or something? You and the little one are the most important now.

Disney - I'm sorry to hear about your journey. You must be devastated. I think a treatment break will do you the world of good. Give your grieve some time, enjoy the upcoming holidays and start the new year all hyped and ready to go!  

kazzzee - I have never seen your blog! I think I need to have a look for it, I don't want to miss out on anything  

jenni - hope your scan goes well today. Didn't know they did scans on Sunday, especially not on a Sunday! 

Fifty! Still putting us all to shame with your diet and exercise - glad to hear you are 150% fighting fit! So pleased that you will cycle again soon. I have no doubt that you researched everything to the max. Exciting times ahead.  

sfg - I have accepted that we won't have the house decorated in the next 4 weeks  

andade - running AND Zumba? That makes me feel extra lazy...

So far I have done 2 lots of washing, cleaned the extractor fan and marinated my pork for some good old pulled pork! The plan is to sort some paperwork...

Hello to all you other lovelies xxx


----------



## mogg77

Oooh so this is the swishy new pad! Very fancy  
Welcome back cloudy and fifty! Cloudy I was just thinking you were the founder of this thread and it's just going to run and run by the looks of it! Hope you're well xxx
  Fifty -cycling in less than a month, excellent news! Great list of supplements there, bet you're glowing! Do you find you get a better night sleep on the melatonin? I looked into it before for insomnia....
  Hi Kazzeee! That sounds annoying with the mw, I didn't feel pushed at all and chose not to, I suppose like anything it depends on the individual mw and trust. My friend got high risk but didn't want to do amnio, but then spent rest of pregnancy stressed out- baby was fine. I don't understand how 1/100 is considered high risk for downs etc, but then when they offer the amnio we are told its ' only 1% chance of miscarriage' so low risk!!!  
    Disney sorry to hear of the hard time you're having, I hope this lovely thread can be a good support for you- it certainly has been for me.
    Leni sorry to hear of your delays, Kieke is definitely the one to talk to as she did have a similar situation and got quite good results from hassling the pants off the hospital! The squeaky wheel gets oiled they say! ( edit just noticed Kieke has already given some great advice!)
  Jenni good luck with the scan!! 
  Oscar I'm feeling exhausted too, keep wanting to do stuff but can't get **** off the sofa- any idea if they can cut your hours a little?
    lots of love to everyone else, I think I'm having a Netflix day- been invited for roast but not feeling too sociable- just wanna snuggle with doggy on sofa! Although he keeps trying to lie on my bump and he's 25kilos


----------



## jenni01

I'm home!!!...Brian was doing his "nice man "act and the lady was sucked in!!....she kept saying how lovely he was and how caring!!...I did point out it's all an act but it was too late!!
So we have a lining of 6.9mm with the beginning of a triple lining (whatever that means!)....so I'm happy and just hope they don't up the pills as I'm close to the edge!! 
She said I need to relax mentally!!...Yeah like that's going to happen!!...been planning this for 2yrs!! 
Anyway enough about me...

Filthy::: I'm so glad your back on here hunny...You defo need the support for your upcoming tx!!! 

Cloudy::: Of course I'm stalking you!!...have you not seen me at your window!!...Mwahahaha 

Moggs::: You have a chill out day with lovely Eejit!!...get some decent stuff to watch and have a nap! 

Kieke::: Yep it was Baby bond...and I think it might depend on the area but it was pretty easy to get a scan and on a Sunday!!
Hope you're well hun 

Andade::: I understand your concerns hun....but I'll still hold a spot for you in my heart!!  
It was actually in Mothercare!!....it was a bit awkward but it was nice cos we just had a little look at prams....hopefully not just wishful thinking!! 

Hello to Kazzee....SFG....Oscar...Ustoget and everyone else!!  
Enjoy your Sundays


----------



## Disney26

Hi  Ladies, 

Wow – what a fast moving thread!

Thanks everyone for the lovely welcome and I really appreciate the advice.  Luckily our house needs a complete renovation so I think we’ll crack on and do that.  Think I also need to get a bit more exercise too. Andade and Fiftyshades, you’ve inspired me to get back on the exercise – I’ve had too long a break.  I used to be all about HIIT and pilates.  I think the first session is going to HURT!!

Jenni – Good news on your lining.  Sounds like you haven’t got far to go so hopefully they won’t put your meds up.  Relaxing is so easier said than done isn’t it!  

Fiftyshades, good luck with your cycle. You must be excited to get started again. 

Kieke – good luck with your transfer and you seem quite busy yourself.  I often plan to do paperwork just never actually get around to it!

Hello to everybody else and hope you are having a lovely Sunday.


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello!

Disney- yes crack on with the house! our last fet was in January and as I needed surgery too it's been a wait but sometimes I think time out is good for the soul. So we ended up starting from scratch upstairs and only just finished. I also think exercise has kept me mentally sane and I've met a good bunch of people out of going to classes etc! Hiit is one of my faves... It hurts but is so worthwhile! I had to lose 7 stone from my nhs go and just became passionate about exercise and being health conscious!

Jenni- so glad the scan went well! Got a good feeling about this tx you are having!!

Moggs- ahhh is there any supplements I'm missing?? I think I've done alright with that list! Costing a small fortune tho! Wasn't it you that mentioned beetroot?? Watching anything good on Netflix? I've just lit loads of candles and sat in front of the tele! But watching old friends episodes... I never get bored of them!!

kieke- yes I've researched most things. On tx I always get the chills etc so I know I need immune
Treatment and that's why we are going back to serum. How was the pulled pork?? I'm getting all prepared for the German market... It's here on the 13th of November!! Might be in Greece then! 

Cloudy- me and dh both have one of those pill boxes! Mine is chocca and his has about half of what I have! I find it a bit much at times but hopefully worth it! 

Afm- so after being quoted nearly £3k for meds in the uk - serum are sending the stim drugs over. I'm on high dose so need a lot! Can't believe how over priced the uk is! I've also got to steroids next week so I'm really conscious these can make you gain weight so I'm going to be eating less of everything  

And really got to enjoy my days of exercise because as soon as stims start I stop altogether!!

Anyways.... Hope your Sunday's are going good! Xx


----------



## andade

Cloudy - To be fair, when you posted, I think I was still in my jim jams! 

Kieke -  I must fess up! I didn't end up going jogging before Zumba.   I had to drag myself to class, which was really good and then felt guilty so went for a 2.5k jog straight after class. That's what you lot lot do to me. I think I've told you,  so have to do something! 
Pulled pork sounds good.😋

Mogg - Netflix day sounds good!   I'm going to snuggle down later to Homeland Season 4 binge. Then I can catch up with the new series on 4.
Tell Eejit, your belly is a no no.

Jenni - Congrats on your scan.  It all seems to be going along nicely now. Hopefully, they won't up the horrormones or I'll be fearful for Brian.  
Ooh Jenni , you're getting me all a fluster!  

Disney - Glad youre settling in to our new home. 
I'm not as fit as I seem. Fifty and Kieke go way more than me.  I'm just getting back into it after a long hiatus.
Good luck, x

Hope everyone is having a lazy Sunday, x


----------



## andade

Just seen your post Fifty. So impressed with that weightloss.  What did you do?
You, Kieke and WGD put me to shame.  I get to 1.5 - 2 stone and go no further! 
Determined to lose loads more this time.


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Andade- lots of blood sweat and tears  

It was weightwatchers and exercise. However I used to do so much cardio!! I wish I could show you my progress pics. I went from being huuuggeee to being as flat as a pancake from all the cardio... Had no muscle tone... But now I do a lot of weights and got very shapely however my weight has maintained for some time now as find it difficult losing weight when using weights!! But my shape has completely changed!

I think weight will always be an issue for me as was big as a kid... And I'm still not where I want to be as each tx I put weight on and with all the other ups and downs of life.. So will always be a battle! As long as I don't go back to what I was before I'll be happy!!

Xx


----------



## andade

Sooo impressed!  I've done WW more than once  
Think I get bored after a while and when I've got to a certain stage, I get quite content.  This time it's more of a challenge for myself and ttc. I think I must be able to do this. 

I used to do weights but haven't done it thus time around, as I can't seem to motivate myself to go for a session. I used to do it a lot when I had a PT.  If this cycle isn't successful, I might get one for a short time to give me a kickstart with that part of the exercise. Although I've still got some of his plans for using weights to tone and lose weight.

I'm sure you're fine,  as you're soo committed!


----------



## Kieke

mogg - I hope you are all energised for the weak ahead after your Netflix day!
I think I'm the only one without Netflix..

jenni - woohoo not long now! Have you packed yet?

Disney - that's just my problem, I TALK about doing stuff but don't do anything    Paperwork is still there  

Fifty - the pork was lovely! Just had some for lunch as well.
I can see all the German/Christmas events popping up on ** but anything Christmas related needs to wait till after the 5th of December. On this date they celebrate 'Sinterklaas' in the Netherlands and he needs to go back to Spain before I can welcome Father Christmas! 
You have come so far with your weightless and exercise regime that I'm sure you will battle the steroids as well! 

andade - you did a lot more than me yesterday! I keep meaning to practice my skipping - al the girls at boxercise know how to 'fancy skip' so want to impress them!  
I need to do it in the garden though since I don't want our house to collapse.  

Leni - yes pester them gently, it worked for me! 
I thought the same re not having a diagnostic first, I mean that does makes sense doesn't it? However it doesn't seem to work that way, not for me anyway.

Well I have finally moved desks! I'm now nicely roasting away in the hottest corner of the office (I'm so easily pleased...) but al least I'm as far away as possible from my manager  
Having an acupuncture session this afternoon - DH told me to tell her that I'm anxious and stressed! I don't think I am  

I am annoyed that I haven't been able to lose a reasonable amount of weight though - I looked back at my notes and I'm exactly the same as I was around this time last year! 
Have been contemplating doing a couple of very strict days diet wise but can't help to think that our frosty would rather have a host that is a bit heavier than an stressed and hangry one  

Hope you all have a gentle beginning of the week xxx


----------



## mogg77

Evening all, just checking in.
Fifty no I don't know about beetroot- I think your list sounds pretty comprehensive and you've probably researched it better than I did tbh!

Leni what is the new homeland like? I stopped watching halfway through last season as lost interest though tbh had probably been overdoing watching it and just needed a break!
I've just finished Gotham which I loved, and peaks blinders was amazing too!

Kieke I remember the sinterclaus tradition from living in NL , we used to have him visit my workplace with zwarte peit, and we'd be given an almondy cake  
Have you ever seen the 'gold dust' music video with the amazing skipping? Might inspire you! 

Jenni great news about your lining so far and another little worry to tick off the list! 

love to everyone else xxx


----------



## sfg29

Evening All

Just a quickie from me as I need to pack for tomorrow! Eeek!  I'm taking 10 mins out lying down at the moment as just shove those pesky utrogestan tablets in me so thought I'll give you guys a quick update.  

Been working hard today to get all my work done so that I don't have too much to get back to and only just finally got back from my pre implantation acupuncture session.  Had some extra needles stuck in me today so FC it works as the ones on my feet were extra painful! 

Hope everyone is well and sorry for the lack of personal but I promise I'll do them tomorrow night when I've got more time at the hotel.

Bye for now ladies xxxx


----------



## mogg77

Sfg- nice work on the multi-tasking   wishing you loads of luck over the coming days xxx

Leni I'll have to give it a go- I'm a bit lost after finishing Gotham-have to get the last couple episodes from last season out the way first I guess


----------



## oscar13

Evening all, it's getting exciting on here....things are really starting to move forward for some of you now!!!

Sfg, have a safe journey! Keep my FC for a successful few days for you xxx

Fifty, it was me with the beetroot.....meant to be excellent for fertility and your lining etc xx

Leni, if it was me I would continue taking them, it takes around 3 months for changes/supplements/diet etc to affect egg quality so any positives you are doing I would keep going. I also had acupuncture for my last cycle, I agree it is pricey but I think it was worth it......I'm amazed how relaxing I found it as I HATE needles xx

Kieke, I definitely think little embie would prefer the less stressed you! Don't be too hard on yourself. Hope you enjoy the new desk xx

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## andade

Evening all! 

Kieke -I tend to do the girly skip!   Im sure you don't need to go in the garden! 
Oohh, cosy corner at work!  just make sure you don't fall asleep in the afternoons!   I would leave the strict diet as you've lost some that you put on and no stress is good.  Sinterklaas sounds interesting, I need to look it up.
Hope you enjoyed your acupuncture, x

Mogg - Is Season 4 that bad?  I didn't end up watching it yesterday, so gonna start tonight.  Last week for you! 

Sfg - How exciting that it's come round already!   Although, the position that you were in while updating us was interesting to say the least! 
Safe travels, x 

Leni - Hope you enjoy the gym tomorrow.

Oscar- Hope you're doing well and having some rest.

Got my hair done which cheered me up as felt a bit miserable and sorry for myself this morning.  Much better now.  
I know that there's a big argument about exercising during stimming, so just wanted to ask what gentle exercises people do when taking the injections.

Hope everyone else is well and relaxing this evening, x


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girls 

SFG::: Good luck today hunny!!!       

Hello to all 
I was busy yesterday and will be again today cos we go tomorrow!! 
The washing machine packed up yesterday so my SIL did it all for me!!
Then I got an email from the clinic saying they're happy with the lining but as a precaution want me to put an extra pill up my foof!! 
On that note!!

Everyone stay well....stay safe....stay strong 

I'll try and pop on later but have to sort the house out for MIL coming!!!...on the plus "Fish n Chips" for tea!!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## sfg29

Morning everyone!  

Thanks for all the well wishes - I'm slapping on the war paint and then we're off!     

Jenni - sorry about the washing machine but yay to SIL to the rescue!  Great news about the lining and safe journey for tomorrow - bet Brian is dead excited now isn't he?

Au revoir for now xxxx


----------



## jenni01

Haha!!...he's crazy excited!!..."I'm going on a plane!"...singing and then plane noises!! 

Thanks hun...xx

Get your face on....give my love to your hubby and "GOOD LUCK!!!"                           
That should be enough fairydust!!


----------



## oscar13

SFG and Jenni, best of luck sweethearts! I now havr every part of my body that I can physically cross firmly crossed ((((())))


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Good luck SFG and Jenni!!!!!!! Will be thinking of you both  xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Awwww it's exciting on here!!!

Sfg- safe journey and much love and luck with this tx!!! I can't wait for yours and jennis outcome as I've got a good feeling about all of this!!! 

Jenni- can I come for tea?? And hope you got that cello tape at the ready I can't believe how quickly this has come about!!! What will I do without my daily texts?? Waaaahhhhhhh!! Love to you and Brian! 

Oscar- I thought I remembered someone mention beetroot! Been having some every day!!

Andade- as much as I love exercise I quit it all. I can't seem to do Gentle exercise so would rather just stop. If I did it would probably be walks! 

Hi to everyone else!

Afm - suffering... Think I need antibiotics got a really bad case of cystitis!! So not gone to classes today. Just paid for my drugs too so waiting on delivery!!! It's all go!! 

Speaking to manager today about time off as well! See what she says to that! Xx


----------



## sfg29

Thanks Jenni, Oscar, WGD & Fifty! 😘

Boo hoo to the cystitis Fifty - get some cranberry juice down your neck 😉

We've just had a lovely full english and now I'm stuffed 🐖  Going to have a nose around the shops next I think as there are some lovely shops here at Stansted. 

Xxx


----------



## andade

Morning all! 
Woohoo! It's all go! (Insert excited emoticons) On my phone and Everytime I go to the more interestingemoticons,  I lose my post?

Jenni -Pooh to the washing machine!  These things always happen at the wrong time!  Hope the packing goes well and that you can contain Brian before tomorrow.  Another pill up your foof!  
Don't work too hard today as we don't want you stressed before tomorrow,  x

Sfg - Hope you have a safe journey and good luck, x   Done be too tempted by the shops! 

Oscar - Don't do yourself a damage trying to cross everything.  

Fifty - Poor you!   Cystitis is no fun!   Hope it clears soon.
It sounds like it's moving along for you too with your delivery and organising time off. Exciting times! 
I'm thinking walking, although while I was googling I saw some threads on Runners World and there were some 
women who kept running 10 miles and even a half marathon!   

I watched First Heartbeat last night and it was very touching.

Hope everyone has a great day and thoughts go out to those who are grieving, waiting, in treatment and those lovely ladies who are preggers, x


----------



## Kieke

What an excitement on here! I can hardly contain myself! 
      

mogg - the whole Sinterklaas thing is a bit controversial at the moment, don't think I need to explain why... I'm glad I'm not confronted with all the discussions too much. And it's also better for the diet because I would just stuff my face with pepernoten!  
I will Google the 'gold dust' clip later on...

sfg - good luck with everything! Will be thinking of you!   Do you know when you will be flying back or does it all depends?
Hmmm... full English, make the most of it! 

Leni - good decision about joining the gym! It will make you feel so much better, both body and soul  
I would continue taking your supplements, I have anyway.

oscar - I'm loving my new corner! 
I just said no to a piece of parkin!  

andade - yes I'm team girly skip!  
It's no to strict dieting, just going to continue with P2 - my acupuncturist lady told me as well that it's much better to focus on my overall wellbeing and balance and womb lining than weight.
After all these years my DH still refers to Sinterklaas as the Dutch Father Christmas, it isn't though. 
And I'd say no to exercise during stimming - just better to be safe than sorry. I reckon that my transfer will be either a Thurs, Fri or Sat and I will not exercise that week at all (apart from park run on the Saturday prior).
I would stick to walking.

jenni - so excited for you and Brian as well!   Annoying about the washing machine but thank god for your SIL.
Hope you managed to hide all your booze from your MIL!  

Fifty - sorry to hear you are suffering from cystitis, bad timing and all.  
What is your plan regarding time off? 
Been meaning to ask about the green stuff you take from MyProtein - do you mix it in, how does it tastes and will you continue to take it when you get pregnant?

Nothing new here, still enjoying my new corner, it's so cosy.
Had a good acupuncture session yesterday - she is so good! She picked up on some anxiety (really) so I enjoyed some extra needles as well.

Quick question, do you all reassess your supplement intake after transfer or do you continue with the existing supplements till you know the outcome? 

Much love to all! 
xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Yay I've found you all! Sorry I've been AWOL - been trying to not think about IVF/babies but that's not going to happen.

ANGELICA please can you add me to the front page, I'm currently in limbo X

I'll have a read back shortly to see what's going on, I don't seem to be able to keep up lol

My latest is its my hysteroscopy next Tuesday to look at my Ashermans, also had a letter today saying I've got an appointment with the embryologist to discuss the FET process so I rang up as I've already had a FET and don't really want to be sat at the hospital on Wednesday after I've been there all day Tuesday, they've brought it forward to tomorrow and appears going to discuss what they can do different this time. Also trying to get either an appointment or telephone consultation with my consultant regarding immune testing and whether I can have these on NHS or if I'll need to go private.


Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi

Just a quick one-

Kieke- it's called total nutri green plus and it's the tropical flavour. You mix it with water and it tastes quite sweet! It's not bad! Not sure I'll take once I've finished stims!

My drugs are being delivered tomorrow from Greece!!!! Waaahhhhhh

Time booked off too. Told my boss! I just thought it would be easier in case my dates need to change!! 

Got to go speak soon xx


----------



## Em 40

Hi angelica 
Can you add me to in limbo lol im a newbie to here but not to ivf. Just had my 6th failed Ivf (fet) and struggling. All unexplained infertility apart from my oh abnormal count but we get past that with icsi. Some great buddies on the oct 15 page recommended this site for great support. Been through a lot with supporting my mum with Alzheimer's and moving back to Wales having my frosties transferred here to come out with a bfn. Gutted. Just hoping to be around like wise people who can appreciate our despair lol

Thanks Em


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Evening Ladies! 

Em - Big hugs and welcome to the group, sorry to hear that your latest fet didn't work  the ladies here are utterly lovely and full of great advice and are a little crazy too but in a nice way 

Nutty - Fx your follow up and your hysteroscopy go well 

Jenni - it's tomorrow!!!! Eeeeeeeek!!!! exciting!!!

And my iPad won't let me go back any further tonight (piece of crap!!) Hope everyone else is all good though 

AFM, I've had my trigger shot and I'm booked in for egg collection 7.30 Thursday morning!! Eeekkk! Scan today showed 14 good follies, just hoping my pesky left ovary behaves on the day. No jabs tomorrow, I'm all quite excited


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello

Em- sorry about your recent fet. I've been through some transfers myself. Have you any plans for tx in the future or any further tests? I've been in limbo since January now and gearing up for my 4th ivf cycle! Also had two failed fets. It's a roller coaster !! But hopefully we will all be fulfilled with our dreams of becoming mums and a family x

Whatgraciedid- good luck for Thursday! 

Xx


----------



## ustoget

Sorry just a quick one to say good luck to jenni and sfg.. Got everything crossed and twins are sending big hugs.. And they have special powers u know.

Keep us updated    

Love to all and welcome em. Sorry for your reason to be here but hope we can help ease the pain a little x


----------



## kazzzee

Sorry I can't respond to all of you right now but I wanted to get on here to wish SFG and Jenni loads and loads of luck! Big day today! 

And good luck to everyone else who's starting! Fifty - can't believe your meds are finally here! It's all happening! 

Hello to the new girls. I'll catch up with everything and will write more tomorrow (working from home so it will be easier) 

Night night girls X


----------



## andade

Evening! 

Kieke - I'm glad there's no strict dieting for you.  P2 is fine and you can even do P3 if you don't want yo lose weight and just maintain.
Glad you had a good acupuncture session and I'm gonna stick to walking.  

Nuttynat - Hope your hysteroscopy goes well next week and that you get some fresh ideas at your appointment tomorrow. Hope your appointment with your consultant comes through soon, x

Fifty - Its all starting to come together now!  When do you start taking meds?

Em - Sorry to hear about your bfn. You seem to have been through so much. Hope you get some comfort and support from this thread as we are all here to support each other at all stages. 

WGD - Congratulations for Thursday! Hooray to a habit free day. 

Ustoget  - Hooe you and the twins are doing well, x

Hope everyone else is ok, x


----------



## jenni01

"Leaving on a Jet plane.....!!! 

Well my lovely friends this is it....2 years in the planning....and we're finally going and now hopefully Brian will stop those bloody plane noises!! 
I'll be in touch when possible....

Everyone take care and stay out of trouble!!!.... 

SFG:::: Hope every thing is OK with you hun 

Bye girls


----------



## Educating rene

Hi there

Please may I join the thread? Like Em I've so far been dipping into the sept/oct cycle buddies who are absolutely lovely, but have just had a BFN from my 1st IVF. Have a follow up appointment middle of November but have little idea of what this will entail - hoping I can get back straight into a cycle but think that won't be until December/January - maybe later depending on what they say at clinic - so frustrating   

X


----------



## oscar13

Welcome Em and Educating rene! I really hope we manage to provide you with some much needed support. 

Em you obviously have incredible strength to cope with everything you have been through but now you have us to lean on too  xxx

Educating, I know it doesn't make the feeling of loss any easier but sometimes it is worth thinking of the first cycle as a bit of a test run.....the  clinics use it to gauge how your body responds to meds and tweak it for the next time. I really recommend reading It Starts with an Egg by Rebecca Fett while waiting for your review- loads of info on how to improve egg and sperm quality!! Be aware - It takes 3 months for changes to take effect. xxx

Jenni, have a safe journey.......please take care not to loose an over excited Brian!

Fifty, yay for the meds delivery! Like thebothers have said it is all getting real again on here. xx

NuttyNat, good luck hun, hope next week goes well xxx

Gracie, whoop whoop for triggering.....keeping everything crossed for successful EC tomorrow. I'm sure you are already aware but try and avoid anything perfumed in the morning eg shower gel, deoderant etc xxxx

Ustoget and Kazzzee, hope all the twinnies are doing well?

Afm, went to a hypnobirthing taster session last night and doing the full course in November....really looking forward to it!! Already fone a lot of reading and listening to the relaxation tracks .......just hope it helps on the day xx


----------



## andade

Morning 

Jenni - Have a safe journey today!  Wishing you and Brian all the best of luck and sending lots of  
I know this has been a long time coming. 

Sfg -  Hope you had a good flight and you're settled in now. What happens now?  Sending you lots of  

Educating Rene - Welcome to our thread.  Sorry about your bfn! I know you don't want yo find yourself here but take the time to prepare yourself mentally and physically for the next cycle.  I second the book that Oscar recommends.  
Hope you find the support on here useful and  comforting. 

Oscar - The hypnobirthing sounds good.  Hope it helps to make your labour easier. 

Last day on progynova before my scan tomorrow.  I'm hoping everything goes well, as this is the furthest I've ever come besides IUI!  A bit apprehensive and hoping everything looks ok. 
Think I'll do some exercise this morning and I'm meeting up with friends this evening. 

Hope everyone has a good day, x


----------



## sfg29

Morning everyone and greetings from Prague!

Firstly, just want to say a big thank you to everybody for your well wishes and support, it means so much to me  

Sorry for not updating yesterday but I was knackered from all the travelling and went straight to bed after dinner.  Today's update is that I have 2x grade 1-2 Blastocysts for transfer today at 1pm! Whoop whoop!  I was so nervous waking up this morning to find out if they get to blast as yesterday's development was 1x morula and 1x 9-16 cell so looks like the slow embie finally caught up with the other one! 

Just a quick question ladies if you can help or advise, I woke up feeling really dizzy and a sick feeling in my stomach.  I've tried making myself sick thinking it's last night dinner repeating on me but all I do is wretch and nothing comes out?  Do you think it's the medication?  I've been taking 3x progynova, 2x doxycycline (last tablet today), 10mg Prednison, 800mg utrogestan and 75mg aspirin.  I stopped the aspirin yesterday and today my Prednison dosage increases to 20mg and I've got clexane tonight.  I hope this feeling goes away soon as I want to enjoy the PUPO bubble.

Oscar - thank you for crossing every possible part of your body for me! 😉 hypnobirth session sounds really interesting, think I might look into that when my time comes.

Jenni - safe travels for you hun and I hope Brian is behaving himself?!  Bless him.  Weather is not great here, very overcast and a bit chilly - hopefully it's nicer in Brno.

Fifty - has your drugs arrived yet?  Exciting times ahead!  I hope the cystitis has calmed down a bit and not giving you grief! 

Ustoget - thanks for the twinnie hugs and I do hope their special powers is working their magic on Jenni and I 😉

Kazzzee - hope you're not working too hard in your condition?  Enjoy working from home tomorrow x

WGD - yay for triggering ladt night and double jay for no more javs - bet the missus is gutted though? I hope you get lots of big juicy eggies tomorrow!

Kieke - your new office position sounds lush, I love a good toasty desk and next to the stationery cupboard as well...living the dream! 😂  i think yoyr acupuncturist has a point about making sure your body is healthy for your blasto and not concentrating on losing weight.

Mogg - hope you're well and enjoying the last few days of work.  Get ready to blub!  

Nuttynat - good luck with your hysto next week and you manage to get the immunes testing you want on the NHS.

Andade - hope you're well hun and with regards to exercising whilst stimming, I'll stick to the gentler ones like walking or light jogging. Good luck with your scan tomorrow. 

Welcome Em & Educating rene, I'm sorry that you noth find yourself here.  We will definitely look after you guys and sending both of you big  .

Xxxx


----------



## andade

Sfg - So pleased on your blastos.  Wishing you well with the transfer and next time you post you'll be PUPO!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Sfg- it will be the drugs .... Esp pred and doxy!!!! So happy you are having transfer today that's amazing!!! Don't eat salt and sugar close to pred dosage!!!

Xxx


----------



## ustoget

Sfg, wow transfer straight away today so exciting !!!
And great envies too.. I take it your putting both in??

Re sickness, I hate it when people say this but could it be nerves ?balso doxy makes me really sick if I don't eat carbs before I take them.

Hi Oscar& andade,  yes thanks twins are doing well,. Max 6weeks to go now eeek

Andade- congrats on getting where u are.. U must be so apprehensive at every point. Try and stay as relaxed as u can x

Jenni- when do u find out when transfer is/info etc ?

Enjoy the rain today girls (it's my mid week day off going to test drive a Suzuki xcross)


----------



## mogg77

Aaaaaahhhh so many exciting things going on!!!!
      Sfg great news on your blasts, they sound excellent!! Wishing you so much luck and no heavy lifting!!!!      Sorry I don't remember feeling sick much on the drugs, maybe a little but it certainly didn't last.
    Jenni hope all is well and you haven't lost Brian- did you put a name badge on him just in case     best of luck to you guys too and enjoy your first foreign holiday together too!!!!  
      Andade good luck on scan!!!  
      what graciedid I have my fingers crossed for a bumper crop for you! It's sounding really positive!!  
      Nuttynat good luck, hope you can sweet talk them into some extra tests!
    Keike you made me laugh about enjoying extra needles- reminds me of some of my clients, they swear getting tattooed is therapeutic and really look forward to it! I remember pepernoten now too- all yummy and greasy and sugary and definitely not good for the figure!
  Ustoget have fun in the car but not too much fun! Will you fit behind the wheel  ??
    Lots of love to everyone else, hope you're all well xxxxxxx
And welcome to ems and educating rene( can we call you rene  ??) sorry to hear what brought you to limbo but I'm sure you'll find lots of positivity and support here


----------



## sfg29

Omg Fifty I threw up just before going done for breakfast but it was just water - luckily none of the meds came up!  Also I've just ate a load of pancakes with maple syrup for breakie 🙊 the sick feeling has gone though?!!  Going to lie down for the rest of the morning as can't muster the energy to go anywhere.  Thanks guys, I'm going to put the sick feeling down to the meds.

Yes Ustoget I'm having both put back - think I wanna join the twinnie club with you and Kazzzee! 

Xxx


----------



## Disney26

Sfg29 – I felt quite sicky on estrogen on my last cycle and felt even worse just before ET when I was excited/ nervous.  Best of luck today!  Hope it all goes really well with your blastos – you’ll be pupo in no time!

Jenni – hope your journey was good.  Brian sounds quite excitable – kinda like my hubby – Mine’s like having a child already sometimes.    Good luck!

Andade – good luck with your scan

Ustoget – enjoy the test drive! 

Oscar – hypnobirthing sounds great.  I’ve heard good things about it to help you keep relaxed during birth.

Welcome Educating Rene and Em – I only joined a few days ago and have been made to feel very welcome by these lovely ladies so hopefully it will help being on here.

Em – Sorry to hear about your Bfn, you have had quite a journey.  Really hope this thread can help you.  Sending hugs. 

Educating Rita sorry to hear about your first cycle. I recently had my follow up after my failed cycle and they just review how you responded and what if anything needs to be adjusted for the next time. Good luck for your appointment and the waiting.  

Fiftyshades, I hope that you are feeling a bit better and the antibiotics have started to work for you.    Was your manager ok about time off?

Leni – Did you get to the gym?  I’m terrible – said I would and surprise surprise chose the sofa and cake instead!  I had acupuncture too and it really helped to relax me.  I go to a wonderful lady and am going carry on going once every 3 weeks to keep me relaxed despite the needles!  I'm going part time from January so I won't be able to go as often.  I'd recommend a session before and after ET if you can.

Andade – Homeland season 4 is slow for the first few episodes then it kicks in – I’d say it is worth it.  My doc always said gentle exercise like walking during stimming but I stopped.  Must get back on it!

Mogg – We’ve just started Gotham after you mentioned it and it’s really good – great suggestion.

Hello to everybody else.  And where on earth do you all get your amazing emoticons from?!  I'm very jealous - mine are rubbish!  xx


----------



## Kieke

Morning girls, another exciting day on here!

nuttynat - glad to hear you don't have to wait too long for your hysto. Are you having one under GA or is it a diagnostic one?
Hope your meeting today goes well.

Fifty - when are you starting your meds? And will you cycle before Christmas?
I think I will give the nutri green plus a miss for now, don't want to change anything so close to transfer.
Glad you managed to book your time off without any problems.

Em - sorry you have to join us in limbo. You have had a lot to deal with recently. 
What is your plan for the future? Will you have more treatment, any frosties left or further investigations?

WGD - wow seems like yesterday you started stimms! I bet you will miss the injecting routine in the evening
Hope it goes well tomorrow and you have lots of good eggs!  

kazzzee - glad to hear you are taking it a little bit easy by working from home.
Hope you are feeling well!

ustoget - hope the twinnies are behaving! 
And take care whilst driving.

jenni - I'm so excited that your time has finally come, you have waited such a long time.
Bet your Brian is beaming from ear to ear - keep an eye on him! 

Rene - sorry to hear you have to join us as well. It's not an easy journey is it. Make sure you write down all your questions for your follow up appt, there is a great thread on here with some advice on what to ask.
Do you have any frosties left? Most clinics close for a couple of weeks around Christmas.
Hang in there, you will feel more positive in time. 

oscar - I have always been interested in hypnobirthing, hopefully your advice will come in handy!

andade - hope your scan goes well tomorrow! Not long for you now either.
And yes P2 is going well for now and so easy to stick to, especially when you are not drinking 

sfg - great quality embies! That will be another set of twins! 
I can imagine you are a bit nervous but all will be fine and this afternoon you will be PUPO! 
Hope the weather clears up so can you do some sightseeing. When are you flying back?

mogg - it somehow feels that the more needles they use the better it will work... 
Can't relate with your clients though 
Is this your last week at work??

disney - if you use a desk-/laptop it should say [more] underneath the line of emoticons - clink on there and voila!

Nothing new here, just excited for jenni, SFG and WGD!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all

What grace did ... Good luck for your ec tomorrow fingers crossed for a bumper crop

Educating rene - welcome! I was on the August/September thread. Sorry you have found yourself here.

Sfg - fingers crossed you are pupo now! Hope all went well

Kieke - I'm having a GA again so they can remove any adhesions which have regrown whilst I'm under.

Well ladies, after receiving a letter telling me I had an appointment with the embryologist today, the embryologist rang me yesterday to say he didn't know why I'd been booked in as I'd already had a FET and knew the same as he did. As you can imagine I would have been really cross if I'd got there to be told it was a mistake. He did say I could request from next af which is due now YIPPPPPEEEEEE so am hoping as long as hysteroscopy is ok I will be starting again  

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## violeta

Hi all. Sorry I can't do personals at the moment. Having another down day. today was the follow up scan after the induced miscarriage. It was confirmed that the embryo was no longer there which broke me. It's all over, or will be in a week when I should have bled everything out. My baby is no longer with me. I know I should be glad that the process is happening as it should be it's still heartbreaking. To top it off I had a stupid row with my husband over it as I had an angry, bitter outburst about how it's not fair (not at him but he was in the room) and he stormed off to the library because he said that I'm disrespectful to him. I'm just sad, frustrated, jealous and angry. And yes, bitter as well. I've not been able to work today, I've just been in tears and eating rubbish. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Disney26

Hi Violeta, I've just joined the thread - so sorry to hear about what you are going through.  You're going through something so very very hard and I can understand your scan would have been heartbreaking, having experienced something similar myself.  Your feelings are completely understandable and I felt all of those thing too. And its ok to feel bitter, angry and jealous.  Its okay to do nothing, have a cry, not go to work and eat crap.  I'd say you're doing the right thing right now.  We're all different and we deal with things differently so I don't know exactly how you feel but I know it will get better after time. Sorry if saying that is annoying because that's all people said to me and I wanted to know when exactly or be given a  timetable of when things get better!  I imagine your husband is struggling with his own grief and watching you struggle and that's why he stormed off.  Look after each other.    

Congrats on being able to start your cycle again so soon Nuttynat.   

Thanks for pointing out the emoticons Kieke. Now I just need some sort of excuse to use the wiggly bum one


----------



## Em 40

Evening everyone
Thankyou for the warm welcome.
Kieke I'm not really sure what to do next. Booked in for the second nov to see consultant. She was amazing this round. Because my mums not well with Alzheimer's my oh and I have moved back to Wales and signed up with CRGW. They are our 3rd clinic and they were brilliant. We only had an fet with the remainder of a batch which we'd already used the good ones. We just thought well we might as well. About a month ago my oh and I had discussed doing another fresh with this clinic as both our lives are totally different since we moved here our jobs both being less stressful. Since our negative my oh has insinuated he doesn't want to do another fresh which has upset me as I thought we'd agreed and the clinic is so good. My oh isn't the conversationalist type lol but he did suggest the follow up app so I'm hoping he will come on side otherwise I have some major life decisions to make ie doing it on my own. I really want to try one last attempt. My cousin has also offered her eggs to me too and don't want to feel like an old baron lady yet when there's still options. Been battling all this without anyone to talk to and don't want it to eat me up.  I'm just not ready to give up.😒


----------



## Educating rene

thank you so much everyone for the warm welcome x

Oscar & andade - i'll definitely look into that book you recommend - we are using DS already so i've already started thinking more about how i can improve egg quality, so this book sounds perfect.

kieke - thank you - unfortunately i only had 1 embie that made it all the way to blast so ended up with no frosties. i had 11 eggs collected, 8 mature, 5 fertilise. - i think they tried taking all 5 to blast because i rang the clinic on the friday and they said all 5 were competing for top spot, but by monday when i went in for ET, only 1 had made it over the weekend.  

Violeta - i'm so sorry to hear how hard it is right now for you. hopefully you've both had a cuddle and you feel better by the time you've read this. i totally agree with Disney, your feelings right now are completely understandable. you did the right thing staying home and looking after yourself, make sure you take as much time as you need to grieve. sending you lots of       

disney - i'm racking my brains over an excuse for you to use the wiggly bum icon.........maybe as a little celebratory dance ??

hi to everyone else. hope you're all having a relaxing evening so far.

AFM - rang the clinic today just to check whether i needed bloods repeating etc (thinking i could get them done in the meantime whilst waiting for my follow up appointment) but the nurse said probably not and that i'll most likely just be told when to start again. they booked me in provisionally for consent signing (1st week of Jan) as the appointments are filling up fast apparently, so the lovely receptionist suggested i get booked in even though i hadn't had the follow up yet. so looks like treatment wont start until the new year anyway. at least me and oh can start planning a winter break beforehand so fx i'll get away for a week before christmas.    - Disney - my little celebratory dance   (i'll die if this means something rude instead).

hope you all have a lovely evening. xx


----------



## NickyNack

Hi lovely ladies   I hope you don't mind me joining in ur chat on here, as I could do with some help after my 2nd failed ICSI cycle. My first cycle resulted in MC at 6 weeks and this cycle resulted in BFN and I didn't even make it to my OTD date which was today and started bleeding Sat while I was out with my DP and friends fir a lovely meal   I have booked in my follow up appointment for 4 Nov and will defo be asking about infections for progesterone as well as the pessaries and I am going to try a whole host of supplements on my next go. I feel so sad and like its never going to work for me and I feel very drained both mentally and physically today. How are you all doing and does anything help any of you to get over a failed cycle? Looking forward to chatting to you all and in turn offering my support to you too    Xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi NickyNack 

Welcome,

Your story is similar to mine, first IVF resulted in a MMC diagnosed at 8+3 which I had an Erpc, 2nd IVF I bled before OTD. It's an awful feeling to get a bfn after getting a bfp on the first cycle.  

You will get loads of support from this page and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## violeta

Thanks for all your support. Welcome to the newbies  I'm afraid I'm still a mess. Husband came back at 11pm, drunk, and told me he didn't love me and that he wants to split up. It's a classic reaction from him that he says ALL the time when we go through a difficult process which I always have to fix. He ends up admitting he says it in anger because he doesn't know how to handle the situation. Well after everything that went on yesterday and in the past few months I just don't have the energy to carry us both through this. I don't feel strong on my own. He accuses me of not being there for him, even though I said MANY times that I am. But he doesn't hear that and he says that my actions don't show it. this morning he said that "I think my negativity is worth risking losing him" and that at the moment he just watches me be unhappy or waits for me to be unhappy. Am I abnormal here? Am I supposed to be freaking happy? I find glimmers of hope and positivity throughout the day like I'll laugh at The Apprentice, or I'll fist pump for getting a question right on University Challenge but on the whole I'm just really f**king sad. I'm not moping at home, even though I would be entitled to, I'm doing stuff like going to the supermarket, doing laundry etc. But somehow that's still not good enough for him. I've had enough of his outbursts. I don't want to lose him but I deserve to be treated better than this.


----------



## Em 40

Hi violeta 
I'm going through exactly the same scenario so totally understand the zone ur in. A few weeks before doing my recent fet (6th Ivf) because of our recent change in circumstances and less stressful roles that I thought it would be good to do another fresh cycle after fet with our new clinic. He went mental we agreed no more blah blah blah, he went to the pub got drunk then the next morning apologetic and said he agreed. Then last week after BFN he said I think we want different things!!! He went away the weekend following my BFN leaving me to deal with the situation and came back being supportive of my moods but we haven't talked about anything. I go through each day wondering what's going on in between visits to my mum who's I'll with Alzheimer's and I feel I'm currently living in an alternate world lol. I too keeping on topish of the house cooking and cleaning and keeping on top of my job (main earner) but feel in limbo in our relationship. I want to do another fresh and if that doesn't work then my cousin has offered her own eggs to me. I just think it's a really clear plan but feel stilted as I know if we talk about it it will go into an argument. I can't switch off my dream of being a mum and it's not as if he has to do much anyway. 
Can't offer much advice as similar situation. A third party would say you have to talk it through whatever the outcome. Maybe I'm just too scared in case of losing him. I think though we need to be understanding of all feelings and them too and listen and respect what they want too but also anticipate that it may not go the way we want. This weekend I'm trying to plan to do something nice together to lighten the mood in the hope a proper conversation can be had 😌


----------



## Kieke

sfg - hope it all went well yesterday! Have been thinking of you  

jenni - what is happening to you? Any news on dates? Hope Brian enjoyed the flight  

nuttynat - glad you are having a proper one straight away - I had to have a diagnostic one first even though I knew I had polyps! 
Hope it will go smooth and you can start again soon.

violeta - my heart goes out to you. You are grieving and hurt, not a good time for arguments or life changing decisions. I can only suggest you take your time to deal with things and talk to your OH when you feel a bit more like 'you'.

Disney - one time I typed that I had to get my **** in to year and just by typing the words the wiggly bum appeared! 

Em - glad you have a follow up booked in so soon. Sounds like you find yourself in a difficult situation. Hopefully your OH will come round and you both decide to give it one more go. I can totally understand that if you are in the position to try again (financially) you want to do so.

rene - we only had 2 eggs that fertilised last time and took the gamble of taking them to blast, only 1 made it but it might be the one!
I'm always amazed when I read about ladies who have lots of good quality embryos. I think I have my age against me  
Glad you managed to get booked in again, that gives you something to hold onto.

NickyNack - sorry to hear about your journey, we are a good bunch over here so hopefully we can bring you some comfort  

I just found out that one of my colleagues booked 3 days hols around the time when I think I will have my transfer! 
We are a small team and I'm her back up if she's not hear. Therefor I won't be able to get time off. I will if I tell them what it's for but I don't wan to tell them (they are aware we are having treatment but don't know I'm in the middle of it at the moment and I want to keep it that way). So by the looks of it I might have to through a sickie! Don't like to do that but I think I have no choice.  

Also feel very mardy at the moment, I can tell I'm getting worked up and anxious!


----------



## ustoget

Violettaa after my mmc I literally stay in my room staring at a wall for a week.. Freaked out very time dh left me so to me it sounds like your doing absolutely amazing. Sorry your partner can't support u well enough :-(


----------



## WhatGracieDid

So today hasn't gone as well as I'd have hoped, from the 14 follicles they were only able to get 7 eggs and they weren't sure why, and my lining is still looking a little dodgy, it looks as though I've grown the polyps back again but the consultant doesn't think that should happen. And then to cap it off the donor sperm we have turned out to be a dodgy batch, low volume and low motility  Luckily the clinic were about to get the bank to send over another batch there and then but it's turned out to be pretty stressful day. In my own bed now and hiding under the covers, not holding out much hope for this cycle


----------



## Kieke

WGD - sorry you are feeling a bit down but it might all work out! You never know  
7 eggs is still good and I'm sure the 2nd batch of sperm will have some good swimmers they can use. 
I know the wait is an anxious one but there is nothing you can do, it's out of your hands and you have done all you can do.  
Keeping my fingers crossed you have some fertilised eggs tomorrow! xx


----------



## Educating rene

Em and violeta - my heart goes out to you both, what a nightmare feeling that must be. It's hard enough going through the heartache of mmc and failed cycles without having the threat of losing your loved one too. I honestly don't know what to say apart from maybe give them some space to maybe catch up with you in terms of accepting what's happened in the past and planning of the next step. I always find my oh is one step behind me so I'm constantly planting a seed and then having to back off and wait for him to grow it. Then we are both ready to take the next step. It is absolutely frustrating and makes me angry and inpatient sometimes but it does seem to work in the end. I've found this whole process extremely consuming, so I can understand what pressure you're all under right now, and I know it will be difficult to think rationally in the midst of all the emotion that will be attached. I so hope you're able to work things through soon so you can achieve your dreams xx sending you both lots of     And     Xx


----------



## andade

Evening all! 

Ustoget - Im trying to stay relaxed although I felt soo stressed this morning.  Had to juggle a few things before my appointment but got acupuncture in a short while, do that will help.  Hope you're doing ok, x

Mogg - Thanks for the wishes.  Scan went well thanks! One more day for you!  Exciting!!

Disney - Thanks for the good wishes. Think I'll immerse myself in Season 4 over the weekend the.  
Hope you're ok, x

Kieke - Scan went well thanks. I've just had a chorizo, goats cheese and caramelised onion baguette. So hot P2 but I haven't eaten all day! I'm sat in a nice bakery, so there are temptations  every where!  
I think it's gonna have to be a sickie if you don't want Mr Nosey in your business! Can be helped.

Nuttynat -  Good news that you'll be able to start soon.  Hope the hysto goes well 

Violeta - Sorry you're having such a rough time at the moment. Take one day at a time. You are grieving and you are trying to cope with every thing as best you can. Its only natural that you are finding it difficult to be happy all the time with what you have been through.  Sorry to hear that your husband reacted like that to you when you are in need of support.  It sounds like he is grieving but in a different way to you and not knowing how to express himself, do it comes out in anger and frustration.
Does your clinic offer counselling,  especially after a failed cycle?  That might be an option?  

Em 40 -  Sorry you're having to deal with do much at the moment. I hope the follow up appointment will be useful and help oh to come around and discuss the way forward.  Sorry that you also not getting the support that you require. If you are scared to bring up the 'discussion' which needs to be had would you consider counselling or a trusted friend who can remain objective and be there to mediate?  

Educating Rene - The receptionist sounds  lovely. I think it will be great to have a break before the next cycle starts. 

NickyNack- After what you've been through,  it must be hard to be able to see any positivity at the moment and that is understandable. You are grieving for what could have been and eventually you will be ready to try again and see some 'light' at the end of the tunnel. There are lots of positive stories on here and lovely ladies to help you get there.   

WGD - Sorry you have no had a good day. I know you're disappointed but 7 is still a good number! Many would die for that. You are still very much in the running and I'm sure the new batch of ds will be good. Sending you some positive vibes for fertilisation and that everything gets high in the lab tonight!   

AFM - Ive had a busy day and a bit knackered.  Had to accompany my dad to a medical appointment thus morning, then rush to my scan appointment and then thankfully acupuncture! 
They said everything looks fine, so two more doses of progy and then start 300iui Gonal F on Monday and return for a scan on Friday morning. I was quite pleased, as I'd been stressing out a bit yesterday and this morning.
Got the funeral tomorrow, do gonna help with some prep tonight. Hopefully,  I'll get go bed at a decent hour tonight as I'm tired. Think acupuncture realky helped to calm me down and make me sleepy! 

Hope everyone is doing well.
Jenni and SFG,  thinking of you two, x


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone and thanks for welcoming me to this board xx

I'll keep reading over the next few days to catch up with where you all are  

nuttynat - we do have a vey similar IVF journey so far and you are right it's really hard to get a negative result after a BFP even if it resulted in MMC first time round. Glad ur ready to start again v soon and all is looking good for your next cycle.  I've got my follow up appointment in a couple of weeks and hoping we will be referred to the board for another funded cycle, but if not will go private. How are you coping with it all and how are you feelings about ur next cycle? Xxx

Em and Violetta - I'm so sorry that ur OHs aren't been v supportive. I have had a lot of ups and downs with my OH over the last year going through this IVF and just the other week we had a big run in with each other a few days after my ET and we both said some horrible things to each other so I moved out for a few days to my Mum and Dad's so I could stay calm and not stressed out. The few days apart and space really helped and we talked when I came back home and got back on track. This IVF is so stressful to our relationships and I think men are a bit rubbish at showing their emotions or that they actually care - my OH also has gone out and got drunk rather than face it and talk to me or be there for me. You have both been through a lot and don't need the added pressure of having relationship worries too. So my advise is to take some time out and apart if you can to calm down and hopefully the time away will give their head's a good bang like it did my OH - sending you both big   Xxx

Andade - thanks for ur kind words and ur right I am grieving for what could have been both times and I do feel a lot brighter today and feel like I'm getting nearer to my normal self and AF isn't as bad either which helps. I hope you get ur early night and I too have acupuncture and fund it helps me relax and sleep better. Glad ur follies are doing well and good luck for ur next scan xx

I hope everyone else is doing ok and I will post more as I catch up with all ur stories xxx


----------



## jenni01

Hello Loves 
Just a quickie!
On his phone and its pooh....
Hotel is crxp so moving today....
ET is next Tuesday at 10.30.....
Love to all.......xxxxxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Aw jenni I'm so excited for you!!!

Morning lovely ladies, I see there are a few of you who are going through it at the moment. The pain will always be with you but it does get easier and time is definitely a healer. One of the major downsides of this journey is the effect it has on our relationships - be it with partners, friends or with family. Try and stay strong even in the testing times. Me and dh have been though it too and the person you think should understand you the most doesn't seem to get you. It's very frustrating. I've got no words of wisdom because somehow we just managed to get through it but it is a battle. But we are still together and I guess that says something. You will all get through this I promise just the emotions are raw right now xxx

Afm I'm waiting on my drug delivery today and start steroids this weekend  

It's all coming round so quick.. Can't believe it's my 4th fresh go! Sometimes I wish we could all be lucky on our first! Time is booked off, only thing to sort is accommodation and flights but can't book these until af shows!! 

Right I'm hungry and need some breakfast!! Busy day today xx


----------



## mogg77

Good luck fifty!! Are you going to Czech Republic too, I've forgotten? So many cycles going on ! Are you doing long protocol?
To the ladies having a hard time with OH I can just say that like fifty i too had some stressful times with partner, sometimes just at the worst points in my cycle where arguing was the last thing we needed- I could of happily throttled him sometimes, though we loved each other dearly , I think we have to be forgiving of each other.  The reactions we see from the men folk seem to have a common theme and it does seem that withdrawing or lashing out verbally is a response men have to a situation they have no control over, they can't just fix it for you, and hate to see us cry or get upset which makes them handle it in completely the wrong way. 
  Violeta I agree with the others that how you're feeling now sounds exactly how you'd be expected to feel, you've had a horrible time and it's so fresh still. Sorry OH can't be more supportive like you need him to be but both your emotions are running so high at the moment, try not to make any big decisions and ride this awful time out.  

  Jenni so you've a holiday till Tuesday! Hope you get nicer hotel ( maybe the nudy one would be better after all!) and get some sightseeing in xxx

Andade good luck at scan this morning! I actually have tomorrow to go still at work but nearly there!
Sfg any news??
What Gracie did, any more updates? 7 is still a great number, I do hope your lining behaves , is it still all systems go?
Nickynack welcome and sorry about you're bfn, hope it goes well at follow up review xx

Oh  have to run to work, lots of love to everyone else  xxxxxxx


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Just had my call this morning, out of the 7 eggs we have 4 embryos, one that might yet become an embryo and one that fertilised abnormally. So the 4 (plus the odd embryo) are now in primo and we're waiting to see what happens. Feeling better than yesterday, but still feeling gutted, I know we've got much further than other people have done, but wondering now if there are other issues to be considered :-/ I can't understand why half of the follicles were empty and how it's 'just one of those things' and how I could have grown poylps again so quickly if that is what's happened. Just left feeling out of sorts from it all I guess.


----------



## Kieke

andade - wow you had a super busy day yesterday! And another one today by the sounds of it.
Hope the funeral goes well and your friend gets through the day - sending my love  
That baguette sounds lush! I've not had bread for 4 weeks!
I'm going to do a couple of juice/smoothie/soup/salad days next week - I feel I've had way too much meat and I also feel bloated/constipated...

jenni! - how exciting! 
Sorry to hear you started off in a crap hotel but I'm sure you have sorted it in jenni style  

Fifty - these last couple of months have flown by! Glad you are on top of it all.
I know you are not looking forward to the steroids but you will be fine!  

mogg - enjoy your last day and let the tears flow if need be  

WGD - that's a great result! No need to feel gutted.
I totally understand your frustration about the amount of eggs collected - I had a very poor 'harvest' first time around and they could not give me an explanation for it. Second time it was a lot better but we seem to have a very poor fertilisation rate as you can see from my signature...
Stay positive and try to relax. I take it that the earliest they will transfer is Monday?


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi,

My drugs are here!!!! Wahhhhhhhhh!! It's getting real again! There is so many stim drugs! Steroids are starting tomorrow!!

Moggs- we are going to Greece for treatment. Dh wants to go back to serum so we are off to
Athens and I'm doing the short protocol yayyyy as I hate downregging! Dh wants to do 2 goes for 4000 euros! I'm hoping we won't need a second go!

Anyways it's just a quick one from me as a little less stressed now I've had my delivery today! X


----------



## sfg29

Evening all, hope everyone is well?

Violeta - I'm so sorry you're going through a hard time at the moment and your DH is not being as supportive as he should be - I'm happy to whoop his **** for you if you like?  You are entitle to feel how you feel and HE should be more supportive and understanding of what you're going through.  It really upsets me when I hear stories like yours and Em's (I am in disbelief that your OH went away on the weekend of your BFN!).  You certainly deserve to be treated better and I hope you guys can work it out.  Sending you a big   your way

Em - welcome!  Can I just say that I am in awe of what you've been going through and what you've got on your plate right now - you have so much strength and I admire how you are keeping it all together.  My mum is a carer for my Dad and I see it first hand know hard and tough it is when you care for someone.  I do hope you and your fella can work things out this weekend and l agree that you both probably need to lay all your cards on the table and be honest with what you want  

Nuttynat - yay to starting tx soon and good luck with the hysto x

Disney - I think I'm ok on the estrogen as started it on CD1 and never felt sickie so I'm convinced it's the Prednison - started on 5mg per day on CD1, increased to 10mg for 4 days before ET and then increased it to 20mg on ET - which is why I threw up.

NickyNack - welcome hun and so sorry to find yourself here.  I'm also sorry to hear the awful way you found out your BFN, not sure if I could hold myself together if I was in your shoes, I'll probably just run out the restaurant crying!  On my last 2 cycle I always bled before OTD so I know how you must be feeling.

Kieke - bummer about your colleague booking the days off you want for ET    I think you're doing the right thing about not telling them and just pull a sickie.  It's not like you do it all the time and let's be honest, these things do happen  

Andade - hope you're well hun after your busy wee and I hopethe funeral went well on Friday?  Glad to hear the scan went well and you get to start the Gonal F on Monday - eat lots of healthy protein to help those eggies grow  

Rene - what a lovely receptionist to get you booked in and a great idea of getting a mini break in before xmas and starting tx in the new year - it's always good to have something nice to look forward to.

WGD - sorry to hear you harvest is not what you expected and like Kieke, I agree 4 plus the odd embryo is a great result.  After all you only need 1 good egg!  I also don't understand why half the follies we grow are empty, from my last 2 cycle I average 12 follies per ovary and on my first cycle, I had 9 eggs and only 1 fertilised    On my 2nd cycle, we had 12 eggs, all 12 fertilised but 6 of them arrested after day 2.  I   your embies are strong and get good blasts to transfer.

Mogg - how are you hun and how was your last day at work?

Fifty - Yay to your drugs delivery and booooooo to taking steriods!  How much are you taking in your protocol?  The Serum deal sounds like a right bargain  

Jenni - how are you and Brian getting on and are you having a lovely time in Brno?  Sorry to hear the hotel is [email protected] - hope your new one is better?  Good luck for Tuesday, so excited for you!

Kazzzee, Oscar, Ustoget and anybody else I've missed - sorry it's taking me ages to write this post and my pea sized brain is frazzled from going through the pages - hope you guys are well?

AFM, had a busy day at work yesterday (as expected) so was pretty much knackered after coming home an had dinner.  Had my last post-transfer/implantation acupuncture session this morning    really going to miss it as I always find it so relaxing.  Then had a lovely day out shopping afterwards with my boss to MK.  Feeling really positive at the moment as I've been getting cramps on and off since Thursday and I know I shouldn't read too much into it but I do hope it's implantation cramps!  I also feel quite sick every few hours, especially first thing in the morning (I think this is the Prednison) but eating something usually stop the feeling.  Only 11 more days to go - although I am considering testing next weekend as not sure I can hold it out til OTD!  

Right, gotta go ladies as DH is about to stab me with Clexane and the Pregnyl shots!    Hope you're all having a nicer evening than me!

Xxx

The sickie feeling


----------



## andade

Evening everyone! 
NickyNack - Glad youre starting to feel better.  It's early days, so take time,  x

Jenni - Hope the new hotel is better and hope you're managing to relax before Tuesday, x 

Fifty - Can't believe you've started steroids this weekend!  How long do you have to take them for?  Got my fx crossed for this cycle,x

Mogg - I had the scan on Thursday.  How was your last day at work? Hope it went well and that you didn't flood the place!  I hope you're looking forward to the time off.

WGD - Congrats on getting four embryos!   Hope they continue to grow.

Kieke - The day was busy and so was yesteday with the funeral. The baguette was nice!  I'm gonna have done soups this week as well and they're nourishing.  Not gonna lie had some cake and and biscuits the past couple of days and lost weight!  
The funeral went really  well and I didn't get home til around midnight!

Sfg - Thanks for the well wishes. The funeral went really well thanks, x
I eat loads of eggs but don't really drink milk unless it's mixed in with something like a smoothie. I need to see how I can increase my milk intake.
Didn't realise you were back at work already! Glad you had a good shopping trip and Fx that the cramps are implantation cramps, x

Enjoying my drug free weekend before the injections start. Did a good aerobics class today and gonna do my last Zumba class before Monday.  Only walking next week! 
Not looking forward to injecting in my thigh, as I was preparing to do my stomach which I've done before and I'm sure the thigh is more painful.
Hope everyone is having a great, if rainy weekend, x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Morning ladies...

Sfg- can't believe how quickly things have happened for you!! Back to work already!! Are you taking time off for testing? I'm interested as to why you are taking pregnyl shots after transfer- how long for? It's not something I've ever done on any tx.

I'm on 10mg steriods I guess from now until whenever I get told to stop. Woke up this morning with sore throat   my last fet I had no immune issues but penny wants to keep it all covered. Although I get the chills on most tx I've had!

Andade- when I cycled with Argc they advise to drink a litre of milk each day during stims for quick protein absorption. I'll be doing that this time too. Eat plenty of eggs and if you can protein powder will bump your intake up, as well as fish and chicken and Yoghurt. Some yoghurts have really high protein content now!!!

Got a hiit class at 11 - going to really enjoy my next two weeks of exercise as after that I'm stopping! Waaaahhhhh  it keeps me sane and uplifts me so I'm pretty upset with this.

We are not telling me anyone we are cycling either. Just saying we are going on hol! Where is hot this time
Of year... Normally Caribbean isn't it They will not believe us if I say we are going there  

Just food prepping for the week and then got some Workmen round to sort our bathroom out! 

Have a good Sunday!! Xx


----------



## kazzzee

I get so behind on here these days! So much is happening  

Hope everyone enjoyed their one hour lie in this morning! Especially those girls over in Europe for cycles right now (assuming the clocks changed there - and assuming you knew that they did and weren't an hour early to check ups!) 

Hello to all the newbies, I'm sorry that you find yourselves on here, and that you are feeling so unhappy right now, but this is a great forum for getting through the hard times and getting ready for the road ahead. There's so much advice and experience we can all share with each other. I'm sure its why this Limboland group has such a good success rate. 

Fifty - steroids sound like a good idea. When I was tested pre cycle my immune issues weren't so bad, I just had high NK56, but by the time I was stimming my cytokines were flaring and they haven't stopped since I became pregnant. I almost think it was a fluke that my cytokines were ok in my ARGC monitoring cycle, I escaped humera at least  

Andade - starting tomorrow then? Exciting! Re the protein intake as Fifty says, ARGC is all about the protein and they want us to have 1 pint of milk and 2 pints of water a day. Or was it litres. Anyway, I can't drink milk so I used Hemp Protein from Holland & Barrett and made it with almond milk, bananas and raspberries and that's what I had for breakfast everyday. I kept that up until the morning sickness meant all I wanted to eat for breakfast was toast  

SFG - I'm so excited to hear you are PUPO!!! Try and hold off testing early. When I was in your position I wanted to be in the PUPO bubble as long as possible. Make sure you take it easy, keep calm and relaxed. And don't stress if you start to feel like AF is coming at some point next week because I felt like that and well you know where I am now! I remember thinking at the beginning of the two week wait that I wouldn't obsess about symptoms, but you can't help it! No heavy lifting, and no overdoing it now  

WhatGracieDid - In my first round there were 10 follies and they only got 5 eggs - and only one was mature. I think that I had ovulated early as when I cycled with ARGC they had me on cetrotide for the last few days and that stops you from ovulating. So there could be something in that with you too. But you still have a nice crop of embies. Sorry it didn't quite pan out the way you were hopingg - especially remembering your mission to get the sperm to the clinic in the first place! 

Kieke - Isn't it always the way that someone takes the day off that you needed! I'm sure it will all work out  But you could definitely do without the stress. Are you sure those days will definitely be the days? No point getting worked up about it yet, nearer the time you will know if it's really going to clash, and then, like you say, take a sickie. 

Mogg - Not sure you should be running to work in your condition  I think what you say about how relationships and how we have to cope with the stresses of a cycle is very accurate. You are also a reminder to us all that even despite the hard times you still miss them terribly when they are no longer there by your side (although he is still holding your hand and your heart even though he is no longer with us). 

Jenni - I hope you find a lovely hotel, I remember when you booked the one you are in now. It's very hard to know what hotels are like in these places before you go there because the standards are very different. But you need somewhere nice and relaxing and clean while you are cycling. Have you met any one else from the UK while you have been there or is it all about to kick off so you haven't been at the clinic much yet.  

Violeta I can't imagine how heartbreaking it is for you right now. But there's no use rushing through your grief, you need time to heal. It will be hard for you and your partner, but they are likely to find it hard to express how they feel, and probably scared to upset you even more, stiff upper lip and all that. 

Same advice to Em 40 - boys are different to us girls. They don't show their emotions in the same way and talking about these things is a lot harder for them. When they retreat to their cave (or the pub) and get drunk it's not because they don't care it's because they care so much that they can't cope with the emotions. You need to find a common ground, don't try and get him to deal with it in the way you do, because that doesn't come naturally to men. 

Educating Rene and NickyNack welcome to both of you, I can't go back far enough in my browser to catch up with your news properly, just to say I'm sorry you are both in limboland, but rest assured it passes very quickly, just under a year ago this group started up, with many of us joining along the way, and there are pregnancies and people stimming now. Limbo should be a time to get your body into a perfect state for stimming, and the girls on here have lots of great tips for that as well as a ton of advice that we can all share along the way. 

Hi to Ustoget and Oscar as well - I think you girls have both posted but I can't read back that far. Hope you are feeling ok. Not long now Ustoget! Do you have a date for a c-section? 

As for me, I'm doing ok. I'm now 17 weeks along! On Friday we went and had a private scan - partly as reassurance (and everything it looking great) and also to find out the sexes. One is most definitely a boy as he was legs akimbo showing it off, just like a boy, and the sonographer was 99% sure the other is a girl, although when she went to check a second time she has hiding her modesty. After the scan we went to the Baby Show in London and we actually bought a pram!!! Hopefully we haven't jinxed it, but it was 10% off so we're happy we got a good deal. 

Speaking of expos, those girls in Limbo, if you are around London, I recommend the Fertility Show at Olympia, me and OH went last year and it was really really useful, we learned so much from the seminars. It's 7-8 November.


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Kazzeee- it's litres.. 1 litre milk 2 litres water...I remember feeling so bloated from it all! 

Glad all is well and how exciting one of each!! xx


----------



## kazzzee

Funny how you end up forgetting the details that rule your lives for a few weeks isn't it Fifty!  When will you be flying off to Athens?


----------



## mogg77

Morning girls! 
Kazzeee, a boy and a girl, how perfect is that!!? Great that alls looking good, private scans are a godsend aren't they? I had three in all when I had wobbles, very reassuring and well worth it. What pram did you get?mines been in the house for months, I'm trying not to allow myself to get superstitious!

Fifty I remember you saying about serum now, wow they got the ball rolling  quick for such a popular clinic! The two cycle package is an amazing deal, I think it's good as takes the pressure off the initial cycle, also you're sort of tempting fate that you waste your money and don't need the second one- and that's me trying not to be superstitious  

Sfg did I miss post about your transfer?? How many, what stage? How exciting for you, I'm not even going to say don't symptom spot cos we all do it   but same as Kazzeee, I felt exactly like af was on its way on my tww so fx   

Jenni hope you're having a nice time , nearly Tuesday! How many are you having transferred??

Andade nearly there! If it's any consolation in tattooing the stomach is much worse than the thigh  
I didn't actually cry in the end- until I got home!

Wgd how's things, are you pupo yet? Hope you're feeling better about everything?

Keike, Violeta, ustoget, Oscar, cloudy, nickynack, ems, nutty at, ohhh I'm worried I'm going to miss someone ! But hope you're all well   
Afm, got into work for last day to find baby shower banners everywhere, a three tiered chocolate cake and a pile of presents- they are so sweet in my studio. But the at the end of the day I was handed an envelope and it turns out the buggers have been putting money away for months out of their wages for me     I didn't open it till I got home but there was quite a lot, so that's why I cried at home! I'm absolutely made up but a little embarrassed! It means a lot as tbh I have been quite concerned about making ends meet now I'm a single mum, this will just give me some extra breathing space


----------



## kazzzee

Oh my god Mogg! Your post made me cry!!! Your colleagues are so lovely  

I got the Bugaboo Donkey Twin, there's not a lot of choice with twin buggies, and it's mega expensive, but we got a show discount, and the resell value is quite good... 

Ustoget, which buggy did you settle on for your two?


----------



## sfg29

Me too Kazzzee I'm blubbing like mad!  That's so lovely of your colleagues Mogg x

I had 2 blasts transferred on Wednesday Mogg - they were 3 day frozen embies but I asked the clinic to cultivate them to day 5 and luckily it worked.  They embryologist said they were strong looking embies so fc one of them take.

Kazzzee - omg how amazing that you're having one of each? Such a perfect and fairytale ending to your journey.  I think i will be having lots of private scans if this works for me.  How exciting that you've bought the pram too!  I am trying to enjoy the pupo bubble and it's so hard not to react to every twinge.

Fifty - enjoy your HIIT class and your next 2 weeks of exercise.  Pregnyl shots after ET is quite common for Gennet as I know many ladies have it on their protocol.  It's suppose to aid implantation and boost progesterone.  I have 3x 1500 iu shots after transfer - 1st one the day after transfer and then every other day after that.  I think my dr is pulling out all the stops for this cycle as I'm on clexane every other day as well as 20mg of Pred.

Andade - yes unfortunately I had to go back to work on Friday as I couldn't leave my boss with all the work that needs to be done - forecast and next yr's budget deadline is this Friday coming!  She's been great with my tx and really flexible with my appointments so it's a small price to pay.  Plus it's not that stressful so happy to help out.

Well i did something silly this morning and took a hpt   and guess what, it was negative.  I reasoned with myself that I just want to see the 2 lines and thinking it would appear considering i had the 2nd hcg shot yesterday so was really surprised and gutted that only 1 line appeared.  I know it doesn't mean anything but can't help feel a little deflated and kicking myself that I can be so stupid. On the plus side, my tummy feels a bit achey, like a dull pulling sensation so just holding on that something magical is happening inside.

Hope you guys are having a lovely sunday, think I'm going to go out for a walk around the park and then visit the old folks to stop me googling stuff!

Xxx


----------



## andade

Morning 

Fifty - I eat loads of eggs and I also eat chicken and fish.  I'll get some yoghurt in, as haven't been eating that for a while.  I don't like anything that tastes too milky, so I'll look at the protein powder too. Thanks for the advice. 
Enjoy your HIIT class. 

Kazzee - I'll pop into H & B later to stock up on some stuff. The penny sake is on,  so hopefully the protein powder will be included. 
Can't believe you're 17 weeks already!  Times gone soo quickly.  Wow, one if each is a great piece of news!  Soo pleased for you.  The Baby Show sounds great! You've got your buggy as well, so it's getting real! 

Even though I'm going to still be in treatment, I'm thinking of going up the Fertility Show. Been before but more clued up this time. My thinking is that the first tx might not be successful and I can speak to a couple of clinics that Im considering if I need to go for a second round and there are a few interesting seminars as well.  Does this sound too pessimistic? OH always says I'm negative but I just try to be realistic so I'm not too disappointed when things don't work out. 

Mogg - Hopefully,  you're right about the thigh being easier.  Still got numbness around my scar from the myomectomy, so hoping to inject there when I start the Cetrotide.  
Your work colleagues sound so lovely and caring.  I'm so pleased that you have such a great bunch of people around you!   I'm sure everything will work out for you when bubba arrives, especially with such a good network. 

Sfg - Im glad that your boss is being really supportive with your treatment and that it's not proving stressful.  
I know it's really difficult but try to stay away from the hpt for now. It's early days and you only had transfer this week. This is coming from a woman who has blocked tubes and still wasted money on hpts!  
When is OTD?  
Don't be deflated and just think that you tested too early. 
I hope you enjoy your walk and visit. I would say stay away from Dr Google but I'm the worst,  so just try not to stress.  

Jenni - Hope all is well, x

Feeling tired and didn't sleep properly last night,  as I was really hot and sweating loads.  Not sure why,  as I'm not down regging and progynova is a hrt which is meant to alleviate these kind of symptoms! 
Meant to go Zumba at 2 but not feeling it at the moment. Need to drag myself out!

Hope everyone is having a good Sunday!


----------



## kazzzee

SFG you are really naughty. What were you thinking testing so early!!! Girls who've not had a frozen transfer might pick up the trigger shot at that stage but you certainly wouldn't see any evidence of pregnancy- it's far too early. Please step away from the tests. It's not worth the stress. Just enjoy the potential of being pupo. There's a reason we have a two week wait - it's the only way to be sure. 

Andade I really recommend the seminars at the fertility show. So useful. Definitely worth going.


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Not had a chance to catch up properly yet, but I will do tomorrow when I'm on my tod without DW fussing. Tbf, she's been a very rational star the past few days, even letting me shop away my frustrations on Friday. Dropping a chunk of money in Primark, does wonders. 

So, the fifth odd looking embryo has fertilised properly so we do have five after all  As day 3 is a Sunday, they booked us in provisionally for today for transfer, only to get in to the clinic and be told that they want to push to Tuesday as 4 of the 5 are looking good and the fifth is good too, just not as good as the others. Really glad we paid extra for the primo. Still feeling really nervous over it all, but as DW says there isn't much more we can do right now, apart from force feed me chocolate and sweets lol 

Kazzzee - Yay to a pram purchase!  I was on cetrotide for 5 days so I thought that would have been enough  to have stopped me from ovulating :-/ it's something I'd really like to understand more for future cycles. 

Andade - I was thinking of going to the show too even though my OTD is a couple of days later. It's only once a year? And I'd be annoyed if I missed it and I had a BFN afterwards, makes me feel like I'm being proactive, like when I was dieting. 

Mogg - you have utterly wonderful workmates, that is such an amazing thing to do!! With such lovely people around you, you and the little one have got bright times ahead of you

Hope everyone else is ok and will be back tomorrow for a proper catch up 

Oh, and this might make you giggle, one of our cats just woke themselves up by farting


----------



## Kieke

Wow, sfg - back at work so soon! Glad it all went well and I'm keeping everything crossed for you! I agree that you tested way too early, step away from the sticks lady!  

Andade - skip the Zumba and put your feet up! You have been super busy so have a rest.
I had fish & chips last night (from M&S) and just made myself chickpea flower pancakes.... needless to say I'm not weighing this weekend haha I'm going to make spicy carrot/sweet potato/peanut soup for lunches this week. Arla does a yoghurt called SKYR - it's very high in protein. I also top up with whey protein (best not to have soya protein). Glad the funeral went well.

Fifty - I can imagine it will be difficult for you to pause the exercise but it will be for the greater good.
Are you taking 2 weeks off? Carribean sounds perfect!  

kazzzee - it might not be one of those days so I might as well not stress about it too much. 
I'd love to go to the fertility show but it's a bit far for me... 
How amazing that you will be having a boy and a girl! That's just perfect! 

Mogg - I also have tears in my eyes, what a lovely thing to do. Sounds like you have a great network so you will be well looked after. Do you have your nursery ready? 

jenni - hope you settled in your new hotel. Not long now! 

WGD - yeah! Great embies, very pleased for you.
Cat fart...  

I've got a massive headache today and it won't shift. I still have my weekly shop to do so I need to leave the house at some point soon. AF was due today but there is no sign whatsoever so the whole process might take a bit longer...
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## kaninchen32

Hello ladies,

Do you have room for one more? Had our first failed cycle in August, was on a really supportive cycle buddies but couldn't face fertility friends after the bfn.

Anyhow we have our appointment with the clinic on Tuesday to discuss our next cycle - we have already had our follow up to the failed cycle where the consultant said it was just bad luck that the embryo didn't implant as it was of good quality. Sadly we have no frosties and I am worried about another full fresh cycle as it will be difficult working it around school (am a teacher and was great to have 1st cycle during the summer hols!). They have already told us we won't be able to cycle till January, so very much feeling in Limbo :-/

I can't help wondering if there is something wrong with my womb since the embryo didn't implant. We were put forward for icsi due to hubby's poor morph (2%) but on the day of e.c it was 7%, which is fantastic.  Does anyone have any experience of the scratch? We are NHS funded but the clinic have said I can pay for it if I want to? Just not sure of it would be worth it....?

Sorry for the very me post, look forward to getting to know you all


----------



## kazzzee

Kaninchen hello and welcome  Re the scratch it's said to aid implantation, although you want to have it done close to the cycle. Another thing to look at it immune stuff, but you won't get that on the NHS. At this stage it may only be worth looking into immunes if you have an immune condition - for example I have endometriosis. You also want to make sure you have adequate progesterone support in the two week wait - what did the NHS have you on in your round this summer? Another thing to look into is acupuncture before and after transfer, it's also said to have good success rates. Good luck with the next round when you can start up again.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Kanichen32 welcome. Sorry you are here in limbo. I am also an NHS patient but I got my scratch done for free? My treatment is at an NHS hospital though 

NickyNack - I'm feeling very anxious about next cycle, seems to get worse every time! 

Well the witch has landed so I have to call to request treatment in the morning - no guarantees though that I'll get accepted but I have to ring so they can log it . 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello

Kieke- yes I'm taking two weeks off!! Hope you feel better soon. My face has felt warm all day Like I'm coming down with something... Cheeks are flushed! 

Kaninchen- sorry about your bfn. after my nhs we went straight to Argc. Got the big guns out and did all the immune stuff etc and a lot of other tests but we had suffered recurrent miscarriages at this point too. How were the other embies for grading? how many eggs did they retrieve? What's the sperm like? Have you had DNA fragmentation test? Amh test etc?  We are at a point now that done all tests had all ops needed (needed to sort dodgy tubes out) and now ready to go again. But it's taken a lot getting here (learning new things as we went along) so my advice would be to get all relevant tests needed before embarking on the next go instead of dragging it out because if the same happens on the next go you will think why didn't I do this and that. I've had implantation cuts (didn't work), acupuncture on some tx and not On others... Only fell pregnant once whilst doing acupuncture so even though it is Relaxing etc I haven't really seen the benefits!! I do think it's a numbers game but you got to give yourself the best possible chance on the next cycle by researching and being prepared. Do you have further nhs goes? I'm not a big fan of nhs as it's just standard treatment for everyone. It's only when you get to the private clinics you learn a lot so any advice we can give you whilst under nhs we will gladly help!!!  

About to have a bath - had a lovely afternoon as my brother came
Round and been here for hours. Had lots of laughs, and food (oops) and now time for
Relaxing!! 

Spin class at 6:15am... Am I mad? Xx


----------



## jenni01

Heads up this phones doing my (.)(.)'s in!! 
Hello to everyone  
Moggs::: OMG I love the people at your work 
I was crying reading that!!!

So 2 bros are going in on Tues.. 
I'll update you all when I can!!
Sorry I can't read back which means I can't do personals but when home I'll catch up!!

Love to all..xxxxx


----------



## kaninchen32

Thankyou for the welcome ladies   I am very fortunate to have 3 funded NHS cycles, all the tests I've had done for me have come back normal, good amh too. Hubby had 2% morphology so after 3 years of trying we had our first I.v.f (where his morph was 7%!), rest of sperm ok. I started bleeding 6dp5dt and was absolutely gutted - didn't make it to my testing date   let alone a b.f.p! Have already asked to switch progesterone gel next Tim as felt Crinone didn't help..... am going to ask about the scratch which I know I'll have to pay for myself. No idea what immune testing is - the clinic didn't mention that although I read somewhere about women having tests for natural killer cells if they had problems with implantation - is that the same thing? I had 10 eggs collected and we did half icsi/half ivf - had 4 blastos and a good grade day 5 embryo put back but none of the rest made it to freezing.. 

Thanks again for the welcome, hoping to know more about when the next cycle will be after Tuesday's appointment.


----------



## sfg29

Yes Kazzzee I know I've been naughty    - thanks for the telling off!  I will try to remain postive and enjoy the PUPO bubble as much as I can.

Andade - OTD is 4th Nov so will preoccupy myself with work and TRY not to go anywahere near Dr Google....  Hope you get an early night tonight and good luck starting the Gonal F tomorrow x

Keike - it's safe to say the hpts have gone back into the cupboard    I hope your headache has eased and here's a little jig for your AF          

WGD - great news about the 5th embryo!  FC they all make it to Tuesday and you get some blasts for freezing too.  It's amazing what a little retail therapy can do - my achilles is make up and I spent a small fortune at the Chanel and MAC counter yesterday!

NuttyNat - great news your AF is here!  Good luck with ringing the clinic tomorrow - I'll keep everything crossed you can start tx soon.

Fifty - hope you enjoyed your bath and your spin class tomorrow morning, you nutter!

Jenni - hope you are enjoying your new digs and I have everything crossed for you on Tuesday    

Kaninchen - welcome and sorry that you find yourself here.  Don't you just love it when the clinic tells you it was bad luck?    I got the same [email protected] from my NHS clinic and that was the moment I lost faith in them and decided if I had to pay from now on, I wanted a clinic that could offer better explanations and explore possible options.  Like Kazzzee and Fifty mentioned, might be worth getting all your immunes tested first before embarking on your next round.  Have you considered going the Fertility Show in London in 2 weeks?  I found it quite useful when we went last year and it was there that we chose our clinic in Prague.

Well I didn't manage to get the walk in but we did the weekly shop instead so I guess that counts as exercise right?    I had a craving for a roast chicken sandwich at lunch so decided to make that when we got back - fresh ciabatta, roast chicken, cucumber, spinach and lots and lots of mayo!  OMG it was amazing and it was so good, I had to have a little afternoon nap straight after and next thing I know it was 5.30pm!  Ooops!

Xxx


----------



## mogg77

Morning!
Sorry to make people cry yesterday!  you bunch of softies   have to go pick up my equipment this week and have to admit feeling a bit shy!

Kaninchen sorry about you're bfn, I'd say certainly work on egg and sperm quality as that's a fairly straighforward one to do yourself, after my bfn on my first cycle this time last year I was also told that it was bad luck, but to try embryo glue on the next one. We only got the one nhs go so went to Prague for second, I had taken supplements and smoothies for egg quality , the protocol was changed to short and we used emryogen which among other things has similar properties to glue and got bfp- hard to pinpoint which worked or if it was a luck thing though.

Sfg naughty naughty naughty!!! I've heard of testing early but that's a record!! How are you feeling now, hope you haven't messed with your  head as that hpt would obviously mean nothing at all- but I know you know that   the embryos sounded real fighters, must of been nerve wracking taking them to blast! 
Your sandwich sounds lush, at the other end of the scale, I'm starting my day with a fish finger and ketchup sandwich   oh yes , I know how to live!!

Wgd  things sound like they are going well! Good luck for tomorrow   
Jenni also good luck    
Love to everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## oscar13

Flying visit....

Sending buckets loads of luck out to those cycling at the mo, PMA to those in their 2ww, hugs for those in need of support.

Mogg, I'm another one you had in tears (I blame hormones)!

Sorry for lack of personals, struggling a bit since I've come back to work but sending everyone loads of love xx


----------



## Kieke

kaninchen - sorry that you have to join us in Limbo! Hopefully we will be able to give you some support and laughs! 
After our first cycle I was also told it 'could' be bad luck... we changed protocols and I managed to get a lot more eggs. Unfortunately we seem to have a very poor fertilisation rate wich is something we will look into if need be...
My first round was NHS funded and somehow I got the scratch done for free but I think they forgot to charge me  
It's an optional extra though. I had it done 2x but last time we ended up doing a freeze all. I'll be having my FET in the next couple of weeks and I decided not to have it done this time. This is mainly because I had a hysteroscopy last month and I think my womb has been battered enough.  
But if it wasn't for the hysto I would probably have it done again. 
I'm also having acupuncture which might be something you can look into.

nuttynat - did you get your day 21 appointment?

Fifty - headache is gone! Are you steel feeling flushed and warm?
6:15? You have lost the plot  

jenni - woohoo not long! Good luck for tomorrow!  

sfg - the dancing banana's did the trick again!
In your case you can class the weekly shop as exercise 
That sandwich sounds lush! I'm having soup...

mogg - will you believe that I have never had a fish finger sandwich?
Or a chip butty for that matter!
Can't remember the last time I had bread... hmmmm bread...  

oscar - try to take it easy! Remember you and the little one come first!  

WGD - good luck for tomorrow! Hope you feel calm and relaxed.

Well AF is here and DH mentioned I instantly became calm and approachable haha
I'm having another acupuncture session this afternoon and a scan on Thursday to check my lining.

The sun is out and I'm nicely toasting away in my new corner! Mr Nosey has taken the week off so all is good in the office at the moment  
Much love to all!


----------



## Em 40

Hi everyone
Hope everyone is ok.
Kazzzee just read ur journey diary. I was exhausted when I got to the end. Everything u had to go through tests etc.  we have our follow up appointment next Monday 2nd nov post our bfn. It spurred me to start reading up again on what we should do next that's if oh agrees.  As previously mentioned I will go forward on my own but for now oh has been the one to say book the follow up. I've tried to back off from talking about next steps as makes oh reactive as I am a control freak so hoping that as I've been more calm post bfn this time he will be on board. I last had my blood tests for many thing, Amh, coagulation, igG and igM in July 14. Not sure if it's worth doing them again. My Amh was 17.4 which I thinks high for a 40 yr old. Now 42. Each round of fresh we get anything between 10 and 20 eggs, most are mature and 80% fertilisation with icsi. It's the next stage that gets us.  All embryos divide and develop to day 4 then something happens and they start dying. At our new clinic CRGW they were amazing before transfer on our last fet as spoke through what was happening for each embryo. A process called apoptosis or apotosis was occurring to some degree in all embryos. Apparently this is where the embryo detects fragmentation in a cell or multiple and the cell triggers a self destruction. Not sure if on my fresh cycles this one happening as no one has ever been so detailed with us before. The only correlation is its always day 4. I've previously had a dvt so always on clexane. I can only keep AF at bay with 100ml of gestone. Cyclogest not sufficient on its own.  I'm just unsure what questions I have this time as also had intralipids. My only thought is as this was fet with not great quality crop as had used the good ones previously that doing another fresh with intralipids, prednisone, clexane etc could work? Looking at my immune results I'm also not sure how to interpret them as IgG was 2.7 u/ml and IgM was 3.3 u/ml. Is this low to normal if so what does that mean? Any help insight on this would really help as have googled so much but not getting any answers. 
It would be soooo nice to think ok if we do this this time we have a fighting chance
So ladies any thoughts into experience greatly appreciated xx


----------



## ustoget

Hey lovely ladies,

Moggs wow how amazing are your work mates.. I have my baby shower Sunday (but wouldn't let them invite friends family outside as hate being centre of attention) so will just be Afew close work friends. I'm like u and get embrassed.. But how amazing that it can take some pressure of u so u can enjoy your first few months without added stress.. So happy for u x

Jenni and wgd- Same day transfers.. How exciting !!!

Oscar- hope your ok :-( thinking of u x

Sfg- how naughty !!?? But understandable. Just remember it was so early and you can't detect the Pregnancy hormone that early. Stay positive and holdout as long as u can. When is test day?

Kieke- fingers crossed the accupunture does its trick with your lining and make sit nice and thick and cosy.

Kaninchen- I would look at hidden infections with serum if I was u. It's cheap and if u have a hidden infection it effects your implantation and dh sperm. My dh had 2% morphology too but after antibiotic and a health kick we got it to about 12% 
Also sperm fragmentation can effect fertilisation rates.

Kazzee- wow 17wks already, god it goes quickly, 33 here ekk and will get csection date next week. I went for the baby jogger select after ALOT of research. Not to put u off but lots of twin mums that got the Bugaboo said they ended up changing them after a while because they are so clunky and big. I don't think mine is best for the beginning as u can't fit car seats in them but better for longiety as they are side by side so better for when they are bigger And it's the lightest out of them all. And with my back problems that was very important for me

Hope everyone else is ok.. Sorry to anyone I've missed.. Got a sugar headache from eating 2 chocolate dougnuts and think i need to go to bed lol


----------



## sfg29

Evening All

Mogg - I love a good fish finger sandwich and I'm so jealous you had one for breakfast!  Yes I know I was silly but I just couldn't help myself!

Oscar - sorry to hear you're still struggling, how long have you got til Mat leave and are you still commuting to London?  Sending you lots of love and   your way x

Kieke - glad my little jig did the trick    Hope you enjoyed your acupuncture session this afternoon and good luck with your lining scan on Thursday.

Em - sorry hun not sure if I can help as only had basic immunes tested through the GP and a biopsy of my uterine NK cells.  I'm sure the other ladies on here can offer you more avise.

Ustoget - OTD is next wed, the 4th.  Wow can't believe you're 33 wks already, not long to go now?  Mmmm 2 doughnuts sounds lush  

Jenni & WGD - Lots of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you two x

AFM, just waiting patiently for next week.......

Xxx


----------



## andade

Evening all! 

Kazzee - I'm looking at some seminars aimed at the over 40's and the overseas treatment ones. Been before a few years ago but I'm much more informed now and know what I'm looking for.

WGD- Good news about the embies!  Hope transfer goes well tomorrow and that you're nice and relaxed tomorrow, x DW sounds fab, fussing over you and let you shop away!   The Fertility Show is only once a year. I know what you mean, as I'm going through treatment but I'm thinking about what if it doesn't work then I want to be prepared.  Although, if it is a bfp, then I've got a head start on planning for a sibling 
The cat fart definitely made me laugh. 

Kieke - Confession!  Soo tired yesterday and so spent the day in bed.  Made up for it by going for a 5k jog his morning!   I've never tried chickpea flour but just bought some coconut flour.  Thought I'd try it and see how it goes.  Your soups sound nice!  That's what's on my menu this week - lots of soups and fish and veg.
Hope your headache shifted and you had a good acupuncture session. 

Kaninchen - Welcome and sorry that your first cycle didn't work out.  I see you've received some great advice from the other ladies but i wanted to say don't worry if you have to cycle during term time.  If I was still in school, I'd apply for leave of absence and then get myself signed off if it was untenable. You're NHS and you can't pick and choose and those who get pregnant naturally don't plan it around term times, so I think sometimes we have to be selfish. The job can be diffcult enough without the added stress of ttc.
Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow, x 

Nuttynat - Yay to AF! Hope your call went well and that you got accepted.

Fifty - Glad you had a great Sunday!  Class at 6:15 - you are very dedicated! No wonder you're so fit. 

Jenni - Good luck for tomorrow and hope everything goes well, x   

Sfg - Definitely try to keep occupied until next week, although I'm not sure if your DH will appreciate the spending at MAC and Chanel! 
Gonal F was fine eventually, thanks.  Your sandwich sounds really nice. Love fresh ciabatta. 

Mogg - You deserve what ever takes your fancy! Although like Kieke, I've never had fish finger sandwich as I never used to eat fish!

Oscar - Hope you're managing to take it easy at work. 

Em - Sorry I can't help but I'm sure some of the others might have some good advice. 

Ustoget- Two doughnuts and a sugar headache!  You're definitely sensitive at the moment. 

Went for a jog this morning after my hibernation yesterday! I really enjoyed it and think I'm getting better.  
I did my first Gonal F injection tonight.  Got to admit I was a bit of a wuss as it took me around 30 mins of psyching myself up and staring at the needle before injecting myself!   It's a very long time since I did IUI and had to inject myself, so I can only fathom that I have become more of a coward as I have gotten older!
Hopefully, tomorrow will be quicker 

Take care, x


----------



## ustoget

Just wanted to say, been dreaming all night about you girls.. There was lots of bfp and congratulations going on.. Let hope it's one of my psychic dreams that come true


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hope I was one of them ustoget!!! Xx


----------



## andade

Let's hope you are psychic Ustoget!  

Just wanted to wish Jenni and WGD lots of luck today!     

Hope everyone is doing well,  x


----------



## oscar13

Good luck today ladies, you know I am thinking of you and sending bucket loads of pma xxxxxc


----------



## mogg77

Yep good luck ladies thinking of you


----------



## Kieke

Em - I can't be of much help regarding the testing, I'm hoping I don't have to look into it myself but am following the advice you are getting.
Can I just say that you sound so much more positive already! Tray and take the back seat for now, gather as much info and hopefully you can get our OH on board! 

ustoget - acupuncture was really nice thank you. I feel very lucky that I came across the lady I'm seeing now, I have great faith in her! 
Hope I was in your dream as well! It's funny how all you ladies are in my thoughts all the time  

sfg - when is your OTD? I was never tempted to test early last time so hope I can resist it this time as well! 

andade - I'd love a duvet day but have to admit that I prefer sofa days, especially now autumn has kicked in.  
I love the variety of flours you can get these days, I should experiment more but more cooking/baking = more eating!  
Acupuncture lady said I looked a lot 'better' and balanced yesterday so I'll take her word for it  
Now I'm not sure if you 'know me' well enough but I'm known for making spontaneous decisions (and also quickly changing my mind again...).
However, after reading what you said about the fertility show I think you are so right and I've decided to make a trip on the Saturday. Will be looking at train times etc later on but I'm spending so much money at the moment that a day trip to London won't harm. I also know what I'm potentially looking for so it will be very informative.
What day are you going? Maybe we can have a quick meet up if you fancy it? 

Jenni & WGD, good luck today!


----------



## kaninchen32

Awh ladies thank you so much for your very warm welcome and advice   happy with my appointment today, have to phone on c.d1 start of December to see if I will be able to start that month as has to work around clinic being closed Dec 16th-Jan6th. Will be starting on a higher dose of gonal f this time (225 as opposed to 150 last time). Ladies who mentioned the Greek hidden infections test - did you just contact them through their website? Am also looking into acupuncture, really want to give this next cycle our best shot!! Can anyone couch that acupuncture is good?

Kieke - I see you are enjoying your acupuncture. It is something I've never had - are the needles horrible on your first go or is it really ok like everyone says?

Andade - a 5km jog makes up for a lazy day. I feel bad, haven't been jogging since before our I.v.f cycle in August and am sooo unfit now   go for the odd walk but have completely lost my running mojo!

Good luck to Jenni and WGD for your transfers, hope it all goes smoothly!

Hello to everyone else and thanks once again for all the advice!


----------



## oscar13

Hi Kaninchen! Glad your appointment went well. I am a total needlephobe and was really sceptic about acupuncture......I used it for my last cycle and found I loved it, it was surprisingly relaxing and I dropped off in more than 1 appointment. I can't say if my BFP was solely as a result of having acupuncture as I made quite a few changes but it certainly helped keep me relaxed.


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Afternoon Ladies! 

Thank you for all your luck and I hope it's all gone well for you too Jenni!!!

I now have a 4AB on board which the embryologist described as beautiful  The transfer was hilarious, everything that could go wrong before it happened did, including my consultant banging his head against one of the lamps. He was also singing,mwith all the nurses and embryologist begging him not too lol He did find some fluid in my uterus though which he isn't concerned about, but it worries me a bit. Nothing more can be done now though, so feet up with tea and cookies and watching Community on Netflix  OTD is next Thursday, eeeeeek!!

Ustoget - fingers crossed I was in your psychic dream! Do you have dreams like that often? 

Andade - My OTD is next Thursday now, so before the show, so I think going now will hinge on the results, but yay to potentially planning for a sibling  Woohoo to starting the jabs, how you finding them? 

And I can't remember who was talking about fish finger sandwiches, omg!! I could totally live on them, though what I really love is a bowl of fish fingers with baked beans with a generous helping of birds eye chilli


----------



## mogg77

Ooh, so spicy fish fingers   I may have to give that a go! 
A beautiful embryo! Lovely, that's what they said about mine too so fingers crossed yours is a keeper as well!
Was all this singing shenanigans with you legs akimbo too   well they do say having a giggle improves implantation!

Kieke, you really have to try a chip butty with lots of butter and ketchup! I remember working in Holland and my Dutch colleagues thinking I was crazy eating crisp sandwiches , hmmmmmmm yummy! 
Glad acupuncture is helping you, any news on dates yet?

Oscar do go easy, hope you don't push yourself too hard and stop earlier if it gets to much, I have to say since stopping I've just crashed, think I was running on adrenaline tbh.

Kaninchen I don't know about acupuncture for fertility personally but it completely sorted my sciatica so I have no doubt it works.

Well done on injection Andade, I was the same this time, took me  absolutely ages to go for it and I should be used to needles! I guess stabbing ourselves goes against our instincts!

Ustoget I've been hitting the cakes and ice cream like mad this last month but also have had sugar headaches after pigging out the last couple days so I think bodies saying to quit! Going to try to stick to fruit for a bit 

Hope all went well Jenni!
Love to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Oh yes! Legs in stirrups with everything on show   It was absolutely mental lol


----------



## ustoget

There was no one in particular just lots of buzzing and happiness and congrats.. If I remember right I remember saying that's the 7th lucky limbo lander .

Wgd- I used to all the time in school that came true but it stopped but weirdly enough last Thursday night after seeing the Vauxhall Zafira at the car garage and thinking of buying it I had a dream that night that I was in a car that set on fire and in the morning first thing put on the TV on and the all over the news was that all Zafira were being recalled and check because ethey have been randomly setting themselves on fire !!! So maybe my powers are back.. Hope so for all of u girlies x

Kaninchen- email [email protected] she wil get back to u in no time but make sure u do it in plenty of time of your next af

/links


----------



## ustoget

Oh and congrats on being pupo wgd, I also had fluid on day of transfer and look at me so do so worry about it


----------



## sfg29

Congrats on being PUPO WGD!  I hope the 2ww is not going to drive you mad like it is me!  It's interesting that your OTD is next Thursday, a day after mine and I had my transfer 5 days before you.  Think I might drop my clinic a email to double check that's correct as don't want to wait any longer than necessary.

Xxx


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Thanks SFG, tbh I was thinking my clinic is early with the date as id be 9dp5dt


----------



## ustoget

I found this on another site and looks like what I went by ... Remember clear blue are the worse test and always pick up hpt later this all the other tests

this is what happens in a 3dt : 

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT 



this is what happens in a 5dt : 

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


----------



## Sah78

I haven't been on here for a bit. I hope everyone is doing ok. Fingers crossed for the ladies who have just done their transfers

I have switched hospitals for my final funded cycle (the councillor gave us the heads up about it as we didn't know you could). We went to our first appointment with the consultant and she said we could do some add ons. Our fertility issue is male so far but she recommended scratch, intralipid infusions and imsi has anyone had the first two? What was your experience? I hated my hsg one of the doctors was trying to keep me calm by talking to me but his eyes were  wondering off I know he sees it all the time but it put me off


----------



## andade

Evening all! 
Busy, busy thread. 

Kieke - A sofa day is just as good! 
I enjoy my acupuncture and last week I told her I was stressed and Im sure I ended up drooling while after falling asleep! 
Wow, that was spontaneous!   I want to go on the Saturday but I think DP wants to go on Sunday. I've got to check the seminars again and look at the availability of consultations for the clinics I'm interested in, as you can book some of them in advance.  Id love to meet up if you're coming down.
Are you coming down on your own?

Kaninchen - Glad your appointment went well and you may be able to start soon. 
I have hated jogging all my life and then I was trying to get fit after surger and have come to realky enjoy it.  Plus, I like a challenge.  That's it for me for a while now until treatment is finished. Just walking instead.
I think acupuncture helped to regulate my cycle.  The needles are fine,  although last week,  I had a couple of sensitive spots. 

WGD - Congrats on being PUPO! 
Your transfer sounds hilarious which probably helped to take some of the stress away. Was he singing to the embies? 
Your OTD sounds early?  I think it's good to wait for the outcome before deciding whether to attend the show. 
To be fair, you can't really feel the needles so not sure why I'm being such a wuss! 

Mogg - Im surprised you of all people would be hesitant with needles!   I think it is weird to want to inject yourself,  I agree its totally against our instincts.
Cake and ice cream sounds yum but not too much! 

Ustoget - You made me go and check the news story as we have a Zafira. I kind of glanced the story but didn't really pay much attention,  so you are definitely helping me.  Gonna tell DP to get the car checked.  
Hope we have more than 7 lucky Limbolanders!  

Sfg - Hope you're doing well and trying to keep sane. 
Sah - Hello. I can't help but I know some of the others can.

Hope everyone else is doing well x
Did the second jab tonight and I didn't take half an hour to do it.   I just don't look at it! 
Hopefully,  the side effects will stay away.


----------



## oscar13

Morning ladies! How is everyone doing? What's the news?

Shah, I had both the scratch and intralipids for my successful cycle so I am obviously a fan. The scratch is unpleasant but it is ober pretty quickly....i just took 2 paracetamol an hour before my appointment. As for the intralipids the 1 st 1 mafe me feel a bit shivery but apart from that my only issue is having the cannula put in.......I hate it!! Each infusion took about an hour and a half but there were no issues with it. I had the first one during stims, the 2nd following BFP and then every 4 wks until 12 wks. I was told there are no downsides to intralipids as it is just a food substitute that helps regulate your immunes reactions. Good luck with it all xx

Mogg, I have developed a really sweet tooth in the last couple  of wks! The amount of junk I'm eating is terrifying.

I am always so impressed ready the exercise regimes of all you ladies.....hats off to you! I am still managing to go to pilates class once a week and also now do pregnancy yoga but after this little one arrives I am really going to have to think about doing some cardio (hate it!!!!!).

Well work have kindly reduced my hours to 6 per day which should help....there is also the possibility of reducing them further in another couple of wks!! Work itself isn't a problem but sitting at the desk all day is really causing me grief with swelling and the hour commute each way hasn't helped but the end is in sight now!

Yet more bucket loads of PMA and luck being sent out to our cycling lovelies! And love, patience and strength to those stuck in limbo xx


----------



## violeta

Sorry for the absence, have really not been doing well at all. Arguments and then making up with the husband, plus mum and sister have been in town which has been nice but stressful as I'm having to lead them around and I'm not mentally strong. I got upset yesterday because all I wanted to do was go home but they wanted to go to a cake shop and I ended up crying all the way there when I just wanted to get on my bike, go home and cry for a bit. I think it's because I need my mum to be strong for me at the moment and when I have to lead them round (despite them having a map) it's like I'm the strong one which I'm not ready for. She came round to my flat in the evening though and that was really nice because I wasn't under any pressure and it was a nice evening. Today I have another scan to check everything is nearly on its way out which I'm finding quite difficult to deal with as there's no let up with the bleeding. The worst is over and it's gone brown but it's still quite a bit and I just want it over so we can start again. At the moment I don't know whether I'll ever be able to live with this. It's my birthday next week where I should have been 12 weeks and I just don't want to do anything at the moment - what the hell do I have to celebrate? The fact my life has not progressed one inch since I moved to this country? I'm sick of people telling me that I should "just go out as it'll be EXACTLY what I need" - how exactly? How exactly do I need this? I don't want to do anything, why are others pressuring me? 

Sorry for lack of personals yet again, I know I've been really rubbish. I do hope you're all ok.


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Oscar - The fact that you're still doung Pilates and yoga is impressive!  Don't worry about cardio yet. You're gonna have more important things to think about!  Hope the reduced hours help and if not, take the further reductions so you are not too stressed or tired.  
Thanks fur the PM and luck, x

Violeta - Sorry that things are still hot going well for you.  Why did your mum and sister insist on going to the Cake shop if they could see you were clearly upset?   
I really hope that everything isn't dragged out much longer for your sake, as you probably need closure.  Also,  I hope that you can find some kind of support network/ someone to talk these feelings over with.  Font worry about your birthday yet just take each day as it comes and then see how you feel.
Thinking of you, x 

Still feeling ok after two jabs but tired as had a busy day yesterday at another funeral!  
Gonna try and do some walking and going to a TV show tonight! 
If I get back a bit late, dies it natter if the Gonal F dose is taken a bit later than normal.  I've been doing it at 9:30, as I know I'll usually be home at that time but if I get in for 10/10:30 will that make much difference?

Have a good day all and   to all the cyclers and PUPO ladies.   to all who are currently in Limbo or going through rough times, you will get your   , x   
for all the soon to be mamas, some of you are nearly there!


----------



## Kieke

kaninchen - the needles don't bother me one bit. I never feel them going in but sometimes you fo feel some sort of electric sensation - nothing major though. I have been told it's good if you can feel them but it should never hurt.
I actually really enjoy it. If you are interested I would recommend finding someone in your area and book a consultation.

WGD - congrats on being PUPO! Not long till OTD is it?
I hear laughter during and aftger ET is a good thing so they did you a huge favour  
Did you end up with any frosties?

mogg - double carbs always shout 'big no no' to me but one day I might give it a go.  

ustoget - regarding the Greek hidden infections test, out of interest - you don't need to attend their clinic for it?
Gosh you do have special powers, hope they will last!   

Very useful and interesting list. I'm going to print it off and use it to visualise all the steps after transfer.

sfg - hang in there!  

sSah - I've had the scratch 2x and would have it again if need be. The only reason I decided not to have one for this FET is because I've only recently had a hysteroscopy so did not feel I would benefit from it.
Glad you managed to switch clinics! Any idea when you will be trying again?

andade - I'm in limbo regarding the show... I really want to go but it means leaving the house at 5.30 and arriving back at 21.30. It's 4.30 hours door to door one way and travel alone will cost me £125.
I can't help but feeling that I shouldn't concentrate on more treatment a week before transfer... also, if we have to try again I'm interested in speaking with GENNET who aren't at the show (!) and Serum.
I already decided I would want to make an appointment with Mel B regarding supplements/diet and see Dr Ramsey for my DH. So not sure if I should really go...
DH won't be able to come with me, it will be too much for him.
So I might be backtracking on my spontaneity! I just don't know...  
Glad to hear you are getting used to the jabs - I normally took mine within an hour timeframe but have had it 2 hours later at times as well. I personally don't think it makes much difference. 

oscar - can you administer the intralipids yourself or do you need to do it at a clinic?
Did you ever do any immune testing or did you decide on the intralipids and steroids as a precaution?
Well done on the yoga and pilates - I think that is more than enough!
Hope the reduction in hours will help you.

violete - sorry to hear you are struggling so much. I would suggest you put yourself first now and don't go anything you don't want to do - even if that means 'disappointing' family members.
I can understand you don't feel like celebrating your birthday, maybe it's an idea to make it a nice day just with your DH and have a larger celebration at a later date if you feel like it? 
Sending you love and strength  

Nothing new here, scan in the morning and in 2 minds about attending the fertility show or not...


----------



## oscar13

Just a quick one....

Andade, I was always told I had a 2 hour window to use gonal f so you should be fine xx

Kieke, I looked into immunes testing but my clinic ended up being happy enough to give them to me without it. You have.to have them administered by a nurse....I had them at our clinic but you can get companies like Healthcare at Home to administer them or I also looked at seeing Dr Gorgy at FGA (loads on FF about him). Hope this helps

Violeta, So very sorry fpr your pain (((((())))) xx


----------



## andade

Kieke - That sounds like a lot of money and if the clinic you want to see isn't there then don't go. Also,  as you say it's a week before transfer. Train fares are so expensive if you boom them last minute!   It's easier for me as I'm based in London and Serum are one of the clinics that I want to see too. Going to book a consultation with them.
Sounds like you've got a plan and I've heard that Mel B is really good! 
Thanks for the advice on the jabs, x

Oscar - Thanks for the advice on the jabs. You and Kieke say the same things so I will do it when I get back, which will be in the time frame.


----------



## jenni01

Hello Loves 

Just a quickie as got home and had to do bits!!
I'll catch up tomorrow properly!!

We have 1 x Expanding blast and 1x Hatching blast on board!!

Gonna have a lie down now cos the house was a beepin frickin beepin mess when I got in and I'm livid!

Love to all 
Be on tomorrow


----------



## sfg29

Congrats being PUPO Jenni!!!

Try not to do too though and definitely no cleaning as you've got precious cargo on board!  Get Brian to do it instead.

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Fabulous news about the embies Jenni! Sending loads of sticky vibes and can't wait to hear stories from your trip xxx


----------



## mogg77

They sound top quality Jenni!     Look forward to hearing more about your trip tomorrow! Now sit your **** down and watch some comedy


----------



## water-lily78

Hello ladies,

Can I join? At least I think I'm in Limboland. I'm kinda new here and even new to fertility treatment. A year ago my partner and I started TTC. I thought I'm fit and healthy and him having already 3 kids would make this an easy thing to accomplish. Things didn't really work out as quickly as I had hoped and in hindsight I'm glad I pushed for an early check up (after only 6 months of trying) to find out that I have DOR- AMH 0.8ng/ml! What?! And there was me thinking I had still plenty of time left.... especially with my partner's ex wife getting pregnant twice last year (first one was aborted, second was allowed to stay ) and being a year older than me.
Anyway, one IVF/ICSI later with only 4 eggs retrieved, a single embryo left at 3 days and BFN as a result I feel that this is possibly a much harder road than I had imagined. Anyway, I guess I will find out next week what my doctor has in mind for cycle nr 2.


----------



## Sah78

I hope everyone had a good day

Water lily- welcome and hope your appointment next week goes well and they come up with a new plan that works better for you. 

Violeta- sorry that u are having such a bad time of things look after yourself

Oscar- thanks for your advice I will think about doing the add ons especially as it helped you.

Jenni- glad you got on well just chill now don't worry about the house

I have my next appointment with the nurse on Friday to retake our blood tests and fingers crossed will find out when we can start again


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning Gorgeous Women!! 
Waterlily::: Hello hun..xx Sorry your in Limbo hun and also for what you've gone through but you will find a fab bunch of girls on here that will help you as much as they can! 

Sah:: Oooh fingers crossed for your blood test on Friday!!  

Oscar ::: How are you?....have you sorted the bubbas nusery??..xx

Moggs::: We thought of you when we where away!!....not just cos of what your lot did at work!!...but we went to Tesco over there (sad i no!)....and there was those cases that you said I should get Brian....the little kids animal one!!
Anyway we took hardly any pictures of where we were (hated it!) but have this one I'm trying to load on here and then one of this sign which is a picture of this woman sitting on a toilet and it says "Squatty Potty!" 

God where to begin with stories!!...tbh even though I don't like where we were I had a laugh with Brian or rather I laughed at him!!
He comes out with some right clangers!!
We where sitting outside and where watching this car parking up....but cos they drive in the other seat it looked like the kid was driving...
He said..." The kids drive young over here don't they!" 
There's loads tbh.
He loved going on his 4 planes!!....one little one ...2 medium and a large!!....(sounds like a McDonalds!)
But he's a nightmare going through security...."Jenni what about the drugs (at this point it was just pills and a ventolin!)...tell them about the drugs....Jenni where do we go....Jenni wheres the toilet....Jenni...!!" 
F's sake I wanted to change my name!! 
Anyway we're home and even though I'm up early with a butt plug up my butt and now needing a pooh and thinking "will it have absorbed?...will I pooh it out?!".....it feels good to be home! 

Thankyou all for thinking of us when we where away it really meant alot and I'm sorry that between mine and his phone my contact and responses weren't as good as I've had liked!

Lots of love to everyone


----------



## water-lily78

Sah and Jenni- Thank you for your kind words and the nice welcome! 

Jenni- congrats on being PUPO! Fingers crossed this goes well for you! Did I get this right that this is with DE? How did you decide on the clinic? And it wasn't in the UK? Is there a long waiting list over there? I hope you don't mind me asking, but I'm curious as there is a chance that this is something I need to look into at some stage. I like to know my options early...  

Violeta- I'm sorry to hear you are having such a terrible time.   I agree with Kieke, you come first. I had birthdays where I didn't feel too great and the best gift I could give myself was to go out into the wild and be by myself. Helps me to ground myself and reassess. But then I am a silly tree-hugger and get a lot of comfort from Mother Nature...


----------



## violeta

Thank you all. I think I'm going to write a post about it in the relationships forum because it is affecting my marriage and my husband keeps using the word 'fault' in arguments. He even just mocked my anxiety about going outside alone. He's never had anxiety and that made me cry like crazy. Now I'm wondering whether things are my fault. But I'll write more about that in the relationships forum.


----------



## mogg77

Violeta that sounds a good idea, there is good advice on those threads too- you certainly don't seem to be getting the support you need so badly from the people around you. Your mother and sister also, though I'm glad you were able to have a nice evening with them later. I don't blame you for not wanting to go out, your still going through it as we speak! So insensitive. After losing my partner it was the last thing I wanted for a good while- I wanted to be alone and undisturbed with my thoughts, though some well meaning friends tried to jolly me into evenings out. 

Jenni nice to have you back properly! Sorry you didn't enjoy Brno, was it all a bit eastern bloc? Shame Prague was so far away for day trips. Funny Brian with the drivers on the other side- I remember a Portuguese copper trying to breathalyse my oh in the passenger seat years ago when we were in a uk car over there so he's not the only one  
Always nice to get back to your own toilet   

Welcome water lily! Your bfn was really recent, hope you're doing ok! Are you getting another nhs cycle?  If needed in the future Czech offers amazing prices and quality of care on most fertility treatments and is where my bfp came from , with very low if any waiting times so one to bear in mind.

Good luck tomorrow sah with tests

Hope scan was all good  Keike!

Good to hear hours are cut Oscar , don't know about you but afternoons were worst for me 

Nothing to report here, just been sat on my **** eating bacon an egg sarnies- I'm such a piggy, and feeling a bit lost without work! Actually managed a long walk round lake in park yesterday, looking at  colourful leaves, only had to sit down about twenty times to catch my breath!

Love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Jenni - Congrats on being PUPO!  
Glad everything turned out ok and Brian had a good time, even if you did feel like you were babysitting at times!   
Leave the cleaning alone woman!   Rest up and enjoy the bubble.  

Water-lily78 - Welcome to the thread.  Sorry that your first treatment has been unsuccessful but hopefully you will get some advice at your follow up about what the clinic can do differently now they know how your body responds to all the drugs etc.  It must be difficult dealing with the disappointment,  so take some time for yourself to come to terms with it. 

Sah - Good luck with your appointment tomorrow and that you get a quick start date.

Violeta - Sorry things don't seem to be improving.  Hope you find the relationship forum helpful. Look after yourself,  x 

Mogg - Bacon and eggs sarnies sound yum!   You're adjusting and you will get into a routine soon. It's early days. Well done on the walk and sitting down meant you could see the leaves from different vantage points.  

Feel a bit bloated today and a bit AFy.  Gonna have a cup of tea and see if that alleviates it. Not sure if it's the drugs or that I didn't eat properly yesterday. 
Scan tomorrow morning to see how things are doing.  Not really getting any side effects,  so not sure what's happening!  Oh well  we'll see...

Hope everyone is well and has a good day, x


----------



## jenni01

Violetta::: Aw god hun  
I know he's your husband but he's being a right insensitive twxt! 
You have suffered a loss and it's knocked your confidence so no wonder your anxiety is going nuts...
From my own experience of anxiety and panic attacks the last thing you need is to be feeling insecure..
You need to find your strength to sort this out with your fella or confide in a friend or family member that could maybe be a mediator..xxx

Moggs::: Nothing wrong with sitting on your well worked but now well deserved rested tucas with a bacon and egg butty!!!
Loved what you said about DH getting pulled over!!....bet you had a good chuckle over that!! 
I wouldn't go back unless it was for a sibling tbh but this time I'd take my crazy friends with me as bodyguards!!

Waterlily:::: I don't mind at all hun!!!....ask away!!... 
Long and short of it is cos of my pregnancy history and my IVF's that didn't work then the Hydra being removed which then to me to the grand old age of over 40!!....I was advised to use Donor Eggs for a better chance of it working..
I read about the clinic I went to (Reprofit in Brno, Czech) and also read the thread on here....and going by peoples experiences and success etc thats why I decided to go there..
It was 4500 Euros for DE which in May this year worked out at about £3400...I blagged some drugs from my GP but also did have to buy some stuff he wasn't prepared to prescribe..
I got the donors details about 2 or 3 weeks before we went.....and I accepted the first one tbh!
I now have an Expanding blast and a Hatching blast on board!! and hpt is 10th Nov!!


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Just wanted to let you know that I got a   this morning on my OTD.

That is all, hope everyone else is alright.

xxx


----------



## water-lily78

Mogg & andade- Thanks for the welcome! 

Thanks for the tips with clinics in Czech. Maybe it's ok if I ask some more questions about your experience, Mogg and jenni? My dp is very sceptical re DE and believes this would introduce genes for serial killers and other bad stuff to the family.....  What sort of checks do they make with the donors?

AFM - Yes, the BFN was recently and on top of that my dp is away in NYC with his oldest daughter, so I've been also alone during that time. But being the loner I am I think this was better than having the house full (3 step kids plus dh) to jump round and being noisy. I'm quite ok though strangely enough.

Tbh, I didn't have too much faith in this cycle, at least I was pretty sceptical and maybe this is where the problem lies. I felt a bit like a freak and was kinda shocked when I only produced 4 eggs with max dose drugs first time round. And then I REALLY felt like a freak when they said on ET day that 3 had turned abnormal after ICSI. If 75% went all freaky already, what chances did I have that the last one was actually up for the task Not that I had much of other intel on my results. I'm in Sweden and have access to 3 free fresh cycles on the equivalent to the NHS over here. Now, I don't know if I get the slim version of treatment here, since it is part of the free package, but I think I had very little contact with staff and they have done next to no tests compared to what I read on here from other ladies. 

So anyway, now I'm on here since I don't have many people around me I can talk to about this sort of thing. My dh has already 3 kids, so he is a good deal less invested in this process, quite understandably so, but still disappointing. I read that people who have some sort of support during fertility treatment have a higher chance of success. So yay for all of you ladies who are here!


----------



## Kieke

Thanks Oscar - it's good to know these things even though they are parked for now  

andade - yes I have my list ready and am confident I can get all the info without going to the show.
Shame we don't get to hook up though!  
Hope the scan goes well tomorrow.

jenni - glad you are safely back home! Don't get worked up about the mess and put your feet up.
I have a good feeling about your top quality embies!   
Did you not like to country in general or just not the place you were staying?
And why 4 planes??
Sometimes when I'm tired or distracted I want to get into the wrong side of the car - this happens when it's just me so I have had some strange looks! 

violeta - I hope you find some good support in the relationship forum. Look after yourself!  

mogg - I was in and out in 8 mins this morning, a new record! 
Enjoy your sarnies and autumn walks, it's gorgeous out there at the moment (when it doesn't rain that is).

water-lily - welcome to Limboland! Sorry you have to join but you will find we are a great distraction and might even be able to help you.
Love your 'relaxed' attitude. Will be interesting to see what they suggest you do for round 2. The NHS in the UK doesn't offer many extra tests either, you sort of have to find everything out along the way. That's why I love FF, there is so much knowledge.

sah - great news re your apt, hope you can start again soon.

Dolphins - sorry it id not work out for you  

Well my scan showed my lining is way too thick (7.5 mm and needs to be below 4) so I need to come back next week. They gave me a crap time for Monday morning so I requested to come in at 7.50 on Tuesday instead. I came up with a dental issue that should cover the next 2 or maybe 3 scan apts.
This also means that transfer won't be till prob Monday 16th November at the latest.
It feels I'm waiting forever again! 

Got tomorrow off, we are seeing the pain clinic for my DH - there are trying something new out on him but I don't have high hopes. They are trying to block some nerves in his back to block the pain, if it works they can make this permanent (it's fairly straight forward). If it doesn't he will be trialling the spinal cord simulator again... Sort of have been in denial about his situation but have to brave and face it tomorrow! 

Much love to all xx


----------



## jenni01

Kieke::: Oh god what a total pain in the arxe for you....but and there's always a but!!...you know yourself that it's best to have your lining at it's best...
Sorry about your DH he must have a strong character to carry on through everything he's been though!!...and you're an extra special woman for caring for him so well 
It was just the people really Kieke....they where so miserable and rude!!
The clinic was great!!
The first hotel was pants but we moved after two nights....
But home now and hopefully will only be going back for a sibling....

Waterlily::: Lol!! 
I can't really say abouit how in depth the checks in that way are hun!...they do the blood checks....STI....family medical history etc...
But with ref to serial killers!!!....Erm I don't think they CRB check them!! 
If you do go down the DE route then he/she will be YOUR baby


----------



## andade

Dolphins - Sorry to hear about your bfn.  

Water-lily78 - Its good that you get three cycles. Hopefully,  you will have success on the other ones and find the support that you require from FF. 

Kieke - It is a shame that we can't meet up! One day 
Thanks for the good wishes for the scan 
Are you going to have to take some extra drugs for your lining? Hope it goes down.  
Good luck with the appointment tomorrow.  Hope the block can help your DH. My DP had a procedure for a pain block about six weeks ago and it has helped a bit but he thinks if he got it sooner it would have had more success. 
Hope it doesn't cause you too much stress, x


----------



## kaninchen32

Wow, you ladies are a chatty bunch  

Dolphins - sorry to see you got a bfn, take care of yourself  

Jenni - sounds like your embies are top quality, enjoy being pupo and make sure you are putting your feet up and relaxing.

Kieke - boo about your thick lining, nothing more frustrating than more delays :-/ fingers crossed Tuesday's scan shows you are good to go.

Hi Water-lily - it's good you are entitled to 3 cycles, I'm lucky enough to have 3 funded cycles too. Like you I'm not sure how much the clinics cater for nhs funded, I'm trying to book in for a scratch for my next cycle and they weren't that bothered, told me I'd have to pay for it (which I already knew!) but didn't really give me any extra information. I've learnt far more from fertility friends than from my clinic so you've come to the right place for support.

Violeta - sorry you are going through a hard time, hope you have had some good advice from the relationship thread.

Hello to everyone else, will try to keep up with your fast paced thread! Thank you to the person who gave me the email for Serum, have contacted them and have the info to send off a sample next a.f. Those who have done the greek hidden tests did you pay for the Locus medius AND life code tests, or did you just have one or the other? Also did anyone post via royal mail tracked? It is so much cheaper but I would be worried about it being opened/confiscated......


----------



## kazzzee

Getting behind again, had to go all the way back to page 11&#8230; As a result this post it L.O.N.G!!!! So bear with me, one at a time now&#8230; 

Mogg - All this talk of fish finger sandwiches, a while back I found some gluten free fish fingers and bread and made one - we used to live on them at uni! How are you enjoying your maturity leave now? Lots of Netflix?  Do you feel like you still have a lot of things to get ready for baby Mogg?

Gracie - Great news about your 4AB embryo - fingers well and truly crossed for you and your partner  I love how everything that happens to you seems to be from a Carry On film. At least nobody dropped the embie! Enjoy Netflix - what did we do before Netflix? Oh yes, we watched actual TV, crazy! Perhaps it is enough that you were on cetrotide then - it was just something I think was lacking from my NHS cycle&#8230; Your test date does sound early, but I guess it's 9+5 which is 14 days after collection (My OTD was 16 days after collection/fertilisation which was very late).

SFG - Hope you are still staying away from the pee sticks  How many days old was your embryo? It makes a difference to test date, if your embryo was younger than Grace's you would have a longer wait&#8230; Ah, I see, Ustoget has given you the dates. That doesn't give you permission to test early mine 

Kieke - Sorry that your lining is too thick - what is the plan for that? Are they just sending you away in the hope it reduces? Are you on anything to stop it getting thicker? Maybe you need a trigger shot to kickstart another period to clear it all out first? I guess see what happens next week and ask what your options are. Hope you DH's appointment goes ok and that they offer some sort of pain management that works for him.

Kaninchen - I think acupuncture made a big difference to me. My periods were really odd before I started it. I have endometriosis, so the acupuncture was designed to balance my hormones a bit better. While I was doing the acupuncture I felt that the pain I experienced was a lot less, and that my periods were more like they should be. Basically I think it helped my body straighten out some issues before I did the IVF. That said, my oestrogen was still high when I started, but perhaps it would have been even worse if I hadn't done it. I also recommend acupuncture before and after the transfer as research has been done that suggests that helps. I found my accupuncturist by searching on http://www.aacp.org.uk.
Re immune testing, like I say it's probably only worth thinking about at this stage if you have an autoimmune condition, or if a close relative does. They check for things in your blood that suggest that your immune system likes to go into overdrive - in people with immune conditions this can mean your body attacks things that are 'self' e.g. if you are celiac your body attacks your intestines because of the gluten. When you get pregnant normally your body would naturally dampen down the immune system to stop you from rejecting the embryo because it's not recognised as 'self' - but in people with dodgy immune systems the immune system goes into overdrive, which may mean that you don't stay pregnant. Hope that helps to clue you up a bit.
Like Mogg mentions, the one thing you can definitely do is make the best eggs and sperm you can - there's a good book called It Starts with the Egg - you can get it on Amazon, and think I read it on my Kindle app. With a start date of 21 December you have a nice stretch to do the egg thing 

Nuttynat - Any news? Are you allowed to start cycling then?

Fifty - I hope when you start your cycle proper you will stop the fitness regime  No running around Athens like the original marathon runner now!

Jenni - Super embryos! I really really really hope this works for you xxxx Why was the house such a mess? I hope you didn't go crazy cleaning and tidying it! Looking forward to seeing the Squatty Potty picture&#8230; I think  And LoL to the Brian-isms  I think the advice with the suppositories is to wait 20-30 minutes before going to the toilet or you won't have absorbed it. So if you do need to go before that you'll need to stick another one up there. Fingers crossed for the 10th x

Oscar - Hope you are coping ok with the commute! When does mat leave start? You mentioned pilates and yoga - I went to my first pregnancy yoga class on Tuesday and loved it. It was also good to meet other local pregnant girls 

Em - sweet of you to read my diary - sorry it's exhausting  Your AMH is good for your age (pretty much same as mine) - that's something in your favour  As it's a fertilisation/getting to five days issue, I'd say it is likely to be an egg or sperm quality problem - perhaps that's why OH is feeling so dismayed by it all (it's harder for the guys to accept some responsibility in this process). Like you say, I think a fresh cycle with fresh with intralipids, prednisone, clexane would be your best bet, with some real investment in egg and sperm quality first. Some people see a lady called Mel Brown, I haven't seen her, but they say she is very good - I think Ustoget saw her? She'll be able to make recommendations. She can do it over Skype if necessary. 
Re your immunes, it looks like they have looked at something different to what they looked at for mine, was it indicated if they were above the levels preferred? I've looked up tTG antibodies IgA and IgG and they seem to be markers for celiac disease - do you know if you are sensitive to gluten (I am, incidentally - can't eat it without being incredibly ill!) IgM is a marker for Lupus another autoimmune disease. I suppose they are looking for the biggest two autoimmune conditions to see if you have them and will work from there. My immune tests were for Cytokines and Natural Killer cells, which as I mention earlier can cause your immune system to go into overdrive.

Ustoget - Did you get lots of nice goodies for the twins at your baby shower - I'm hoping to get some stuff that way because it's all a bit daunting isn't it, even if you just shop on eBay for everything! Seems we need twice as much stuff! What's the date for C-section then? You'll have to give me the low down as I'm pretty convinced I'll be in that same boat. You mentioned a sugar headache - two donuts - one for each baby  I think I get headaches from low blood sugar, I figured it out because after I eat I always feel better and my worse headaches are at 4am (which is when blood sugar is lowest). So I always have a snack if I wake with the start of a headache - a lot better for me than paracetamol! Hoping your predictive dream comes true for the girls on here - maybe the babies are enhancing your powers  I've PMed you by the way.

Andade - Re the fertility show, we went to the over 40s seminars, and the one about nutrition, and more but it's almost a year ago now so I forget. They were all really useful though. And my OH found it really enlightening because up to that point I'd done most of the research and just fed back to him, so finally it was like he got to hear it from a real expert. 
If you are still struggling with the injections get some emla cream from a pharmacy. It's amazing. Numbs the area if you put it on say half an hour (or more) before. Mind you I now do the clexane jabs without it because I've been jabbing myself since June and now it's just second nature  When I was doing the gestone jabs (they are the 2-inch needle in the butt cheek) I couldn't look while I was doing it, but because I couldn't actually feel it I always had to look afterwards to check the needle was inside to convince myself it had gone in - that's got to be a good thing&#8230; It sure is amazing what we make ourselves do on this journey isn't it. 
Re timings of injections, I don't think it really matters as ARGC has us injecting at all sorts of times, they call, we inject. So if you miss the usual slot I'm sure it's ok. I think the guidelines are to try and stick to within the hour, but I wouldn't work yourself up about it. Feeling bloated and AFy will be the drugs, I'm sure. You can't put all those hormones in your body without side effects&#8230;

Sah - Scratch and intralipids sound like a good idea - and getting them on the NHS is a real win win situation. I'd go for it. I wasn't familiar with IMSI but it sounds like they look very closely at the sperm to pick the best ones, so if it's a sperm issue this may be a good thing for you.

Violetta - Sorry you are having such a stressful time. I was talking to a friend earlier who had a miscarriage and she recommended a natural herb that can help with coping with the depression that you will no doubt be experiencing - it's completely natural to feel that way. It's called rhodiola rosea http://www.healthcentral.com/anxiety/c/849319/120854/rosea-depression/ You can order it on Amazon. It might just help you get thorough the next few tough weeks xxx

Waterlily - welcome to our group! It is a hard road for all of us and you won't be on it alone. There's a wealth of information and experience in our little group. I think Fifty recently found her AMH had gone up you know, so it is possible. By the way, maximum dose of drugs won't necessarily equal loads of eggs. It's the right amount of drugs that gets quality eggs. And quality is what matters. If I was you I'd focus on egg quality - get the book I mention above, It Starts With An Egg, it's a good place to start! I hope we can help you and offer support if you are feeling cut off over there in Sweden. As Jenni says, if you end up taking that route, donor eggs will still be your baby, and I've read that they take on the mother's characteristics in the womb, there's a lot of transfer of stuff between mum and baby while it's there, and it can have a real effect on what comes out!

Dolphins - sorry about the BFN, that's such a shame. What's next, will you change clinics?

AFM (if you are still here after this mammoth post!) As i mentioned to Oscar, I went to Pregnancy Yoga this week in the hope that it would help me with the pain I was getting (sciatica or sacroiliac joint pain, not sure which) and the good news is that I was practically pain free today so perhaps it helped! Not much else to report really, feeling pretty uncomfortable because my tummy is expanding and stretching. You lot have all this to look forward to  
I've manage to start some of the packing away some of the stuff I don't need to prepare for the move up to Suffolk over Christmas&#8230; Mind you I've done nothing tonight because I've been on here writing this essay haven't I 

I'll stop now as I need to wash up and then go and get ready for bed.

Good luck to all you pupo girls. Hoping those waiting to start cycles or go for FET can get going soon. And keep up the hard work getting ready for your cycles if you have a stretch in limboland ahead of you.

Over and out 

/links


----------



## sfg29

Evening All,

Impressive post Kazzzee, not sure if it's worth me posting anything!  Hello to all the newbies - my advice is what Kazzzee said! lol    

I am sorry you guys find yourself here but we're a friendly bunch with lots of knowledge and experience in this game so just shout you have any questions or if you just want to chat/vent, we're also here for you.

Kazzzee - unfortunately I've been a very naughty girl again...I POAS yesterday and a got a squinter.  I'm not going to read anything into it as I know it was probably the left over HCG shot from Monday night.  I have been feeling all AFy all week, dull tummy ache with a slight pulling sensation every now and again.  Ive also been having weird dreams the past 2 nights and I woke up this morning with painful rock hard (.)(.)s.  I think I'm going to test Saturday morning (which will be 10dp5dt) as I'm convinced my OTD is way too late - I had 2x expanded blasts (plus assisted hatching) transferred on 21st so the 4th Nov would make it exactly 2 weeks from transfer.  I know I'm being crazy but I can't wait any longer!

Kieke - sorry to hear your lining can didn't go how you would of like it, what a bummer you have to wait a bit longer.  I hope your DH's appointment goes well tomorrow and I hope they can find some relief for him, bless him I can't imagine what it feels like to be living with such pain.

Andade - hope the cup tea helped today?  The bloated feeling will probably be the gonal f as I felt the same when I was one it.  It just means you are growing some nice juicy eggs.  I might be going to the fertility show next sat if you fancy meeting up?  My boss and I are planning a trip to shopping spree to Westfield and I mentioned to her that the fertility is on that weekend as I thought she might be interested in going for herself (she lost her left tube from an ectopic last month).  I think we need to organise a meet up and I know I have been saying for months but we really should.  Is anyone up for a meet before crimbo?  Hope the scan goes well tomorrow x

Jenni - Love the Brianism and the pic of him with the luggage!    I'm sorry to hear you didn't have a good time in Brno, I wonder if it's just the town as I find Prague really beautiful and the people very friendly.  How are you feeling anyway?  I can't believe MIL left your house in a tip    What was the excuse?

Kaninchen - I second what Kazzzee said about acupuncture, I found it really relaxing despite some points can give you a electric shock feeling!

Oscar - I'm please your work has reduced your hours, I hope this makes it a little bit more bearable til you go off  

Mogg - oh you do know how to live!  I've been a bit of a piggy lately is well and I'm already blaming it on the potential baby(s)    I've been having 2 pancakes and a banana before I leave for work and then I have egg, toast and baked beans when I get to work!  oink oink!

Water-Lily - I would definitely recommend you to consider clinics abroad, I'm with Gennet in the Czech Republic and so far, their service is a lot better than our NHS funded clinic and we have no regrets.  I would also recommend you to check out the Czech Rep thread on here for research as I got so much information from just chatting to the ladies on here.  I'm also happy for you to PM if you want more info on Gennet.  
Also, don't get freaked out about the abnormal fertilisation in your recent cycle as I had that on our first cycle - we got 9 eggs, 6 were abnormal fertilisation, 2 didn't fertilise at all and we were left with 1 crappy 2 day grade 4 embie.  On our 2nd cycle, after 3 months of clean healthy eating, we managed to get 12 eggs and all 12 fertilised.  Like Kazzzee said, quality is what matters most in this game, so I would concentrate on getting the your eggs and your DP's sperm at it's best before cycling again.

Violeta - I'm so sorry to hear things are not improving and I do hope the relationship forum can give you the support you need.  I just want to say that, you deserve better and to be happy and I hope you will find it soon  

Sah - good luck with your appointment tomorrow, FC you can start tx soon.

Dolphin - sorry about your BFN  

WGD - How are you feeling and I hope you're ok?  I hope your DW is not force feeding you too many sweets?  

Fifty - hope you are ok not going mental from the lack of exercise?  Hope the steriods are not giving you too much grief either?  

Ustoget - thanks for your post, I've got a similar page saved to my phone and it's what I'm going by too.  Today is 8dp5dt so tomorrow I could technically test right?  

AFM, just hanging in there - not well obviously but I am trying!  One of my close friend is in town this weekend for a wedding and I have offered to babysit her 2 girls tomorrow night so that should be fun for me and DH!    Also, looking forward to my best friend's dress fitting on Saturday as I can't wait to see her in her dream dress but also not looking forward to trying on bridesmaids dresses afterwards as still feel like a sack of potatoes and know the dresses won't look good on me    

Booked a Beta HCG test for Wednesday at City Fertility in London (Gennet's sister clinic) as Gennet insist on bloods to confirm BFP/BFN and I've also requested a progesterone test in case this could be a issue why it's a BFN - FC I won't need it though.

Good night ladies, sweet dreams....perhaps I might have some good news for you tomorrow  

Xxx


----------



## mogg77

Oh no sfg I want pancakes now!!!! I got a little bit butterflyee when you said about your squinter and will be       that its good news time in limboland again!!
Kazzeee you deserve a round of applause for your record post!! No I feel pretty sorted for mogg junior, although nursery still , well, not a nursery yet    
Sorry will catch up with everyone later starting to go cross eyed here nighty night!! XXXX


----------



## andade

Kaninchen - Already benefiting from the Limboland network!   Serum is one if the clinics that Im interested in.

Kazzee -    Epic post!    Think I need to come up you when I have my assignments to write 
I'm going through the seminars that I want to attend. Just had to confirm with DP which day he wanted to go. I've been before but more focused and purposeful this time.  I'm the same, I do most of the research but I've told OH he has to look at some of the clinics, as I want to book a couple of consultation slots before they get booked up.
I'm fine with the jabs now but OH did the last two. I think it's the thought of it more than anything else because you can't really feel them. 
Glad you enjoyed the yoga and it had good benefits for you.   Hope work  is ok and the commuting isn't too bad. 

Sfg -  The tea was great and the bloating disappeared afterwards.  Bit concerned that there aren't any dude effects.  Makes me wonder if anything is happening. 
I'm going to the show on Sunday, otherwise it would be great to meet up bit I'm up for a meet before Xmas,   It's great that you and your boss get on so well,  that you can go shopping together.
Ooh, how exciting about your squinter!   Sending lots of      that it gets darker and we have some great news coming our way. 
Enjoy the dress fitting,  it will be like Say Yes to the Dress!


----------



## jenni01

Morning 

Just a quickie from me!!...(plz note pic as promised!) 

SFG:::: A Mahooooosive loads of luck to you today hun!!!      

And "Ditto to Kazzee's post!" 

Hats off Kazzee it was major! 

Hello to all


----------



## sfg29

Morning

Didn't do the test this morning as DH gave me a stern look 😓.  He's not happy and told me I should stick to OTD.  Didn't fancy a argument this morning so best to do what he says....for now!

Happy Friday everyone, you all have a lovely day today xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Good girl SFG  I reckon hold on until the last minute. 

Thanks everyone for the appreciation of my massive post! 

Andade commuting is going ok at the moment. People are seeing my baby on board badge and giving me a seat now. No need to ask or glare at anyone  

SFG I also have a bridesmaid dress issue - I'm a bridesmaid next June and by then the twins should be just over two months. Chances of me getting my figure back in time are nil! And my friend has already bought dresses on Asos - the biggest available size being a 12... But no point worrying now! 

If a few of you are going to the fertility show it might be a good opportunity to meet - or as SFG says maybe those of us near London can manage a meet up before Christmas.


----------



## andade

Morning.😊 

Jenni - Hope your 2ww is going well.  

Sfg - Good restraint! Not long now. 

Just had my scan and waiting for a drugs teach for Cetrotide.  Lots of little follies as I'm PCOS, although they only ever really confirmed that last week even though I've known all along!

Have a good day, x


----------



## Sah78

Jenni- I hope all is well with u and u are chilling

Sfg- my dh wouldn't let me test early on my cycles too when is your test date?

Dolphin- sorry to hear about your bfn look after yourself 

Kieke- fingers crossed for you that your lining improves

Violeta- don't blame yourself you must feel like you have been to hell and back

KaZze- glad the yoga helped u

We had a horrible night last night, had a knock at the door to say a cat had been run over and we ran outside to find it was ours 😢. Couldn't believe it. So morbid at the mo as my father in law died in the middle of my last cycle and we scattered his ashes today.. 
On a positive note when to see the nurse and looks like we will be starting the next cycle when af arrives in December 😊.

I hope everyone else is ok and have nice weekends planned


----------



## mogg77

Oh no sah sorry to hear about your poor cat! I'm glad you have the cycle coming up now that's good news  
Andade here's    That your follies do their thing and keep growing!
  Kazzeee size 12 max doesn't give her bridesmaids much leeway! (Talking here as a firm size 12/14!) Maybe it can be altered if need be   
  Sfg I love it when the menfolk are stern   how are you doing, managing to abstain? Ps had to have pancakes and fruit for breakfast yesterday- yum!!
Jenni great pic, how's things, have you the smell of alcohol out the house   hope they didn't stress you out too much on your return xxx
  Kieke fingers crossed your lining plays ball, when's the next scan? Hope things were positive at the pain meeting for your poor oh and that he's doing ok  
  Dolphin sorry to hear of your bfn and hope you're ok
  Wgd hope tww wait isn't dragging, your otd is quite soon isn't it?
Well gotta go, am going into town to watch my eight year old niece in the zombie walk they do thru the centre- I've never had the chance to see it as always work Saturdays. It's also my birthday -41! so am going for a Thai meal later and then mums made me a banana, hazelnut and cream birthday cake   have a lovely day all you limbolanders!!!!!


----------



## Sah78

Happy birthday mogg the cake sounds lovely

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Just popping on to say....


Happy birthday mogg   

Have a fab day my lovely xxx


----------



## andade

Morning  

Sah - Sorry to hear about your cat. It must have been quite a shock!    Good news though that you get to cycle  soon. 

Mogg -    Welcome to the over 40s club!  Enjoy your meal and birthday cake.  
Thanks for the positive vibes for the follies. Not really getting any symptoms,  so hope something is going on.

Not much from me today.  Done my second cetrotide this morning and going for a walk today as haven't exercised since my jog and as I'm already not slim,  need to ensure I don't put on lots of weight whilst taking the drugs and I did indulge in some fries and meatballs in Ikea yesterday!🙈

Hope everyone has a good day, x


----------



## sfg29

Happy Birthday Mogg!!!!  Hope you have a lovely day and a nice meal out tonight - we're making massaman curry tonight!  Enjoy your mum's cake too, it sounds lush xxx

Sah - so sorry about your cat, that's awful  

Goota run so will catch up with everyone tonight as meeting a friend for a coffee - ciao for now!

Xxx


----------



## Kieke

jenni - I've waited so long, a couple more days wont matter now. Thank you for your kind words, the treatment has sort of taken over and I've been in denial about my DH's situation. It can be hard at times but in general I manage to soldier on! 
I've been to Prague on a school trip many moons ago, I was 16 at the time and I remember being in a club where they ran out of coke so we had to drink our rum need! Those were the days  
How are you feeling? 

andade - I'm sure we get to meet one day! My AF only stopped the evening before my scan so I think it was just a bit too early. They've not mentioned anything about extra drugs, I'm sure it will be better on Tuesday. My DH had diagnostic facet joint injections yesterday (lower back L4/5). Luckily it wasn't too traumatic to have the injections. He had to score his pain for the rest of the day - the day started with 100% pain and it went down to 50% - I'm not convinced it did much but maybe the pain is even less today (he is still snoring away...). If it works they will burn the nerve ends so it works longer. Unfortunately there isn't much they can do for him, it's quite depressing.  
Are you expecting to freeze your eggs because of PCOS?
Don't worry about the diet too much (she says...) you will feel or start to feel bloated from stimming so don't think you are putting weight on. 

kaninchen - good choice regarding the Serum testing, if need be I will have it done as well.

kazzzee - wow, epic post indeed! I picked up some useful stuff you mentioned to the other ladies, I've added it to my list.
I think I just had my scan a bit too soon, saying that I never had problems with my lining before. I had a depot shot just over 2 weeks ago and just finished AF the day before scan (very light this time....). I don't think there is a plan as such but I'm sure I will be good to go on Tuesday. At least transfer will now not clash with my colleagues holiday. 
To soon to say if yesterdays treatment made any difference for my DH but I'm not too hopeful... it's been going on for 6 years now and there is so much waiting in between our hospital appointments. This year I have used all my holidays for hospital stuff - both for DH and our treatment. 
Are you still pain free? 

sfg - naughty girl indeed! Last time the thought of testing early never even crossed my mind. I hope it will be the same this time. Thank you for the good luck for yesterday - as I mentioned above it's too soon to come to a conclusion. It's awful to watch him being in pain all the time, it's taken over life. How did they babysitting go? You have a nice and busy weekend - did you find time for another test?? Keeping everything crossed for you!  

Sah - so sorry to hear about your cat, that must have been such a shock. 
Excellent news that you can start again in December! Does your clinic close for Christmas at all? 

mogg - Happy Birthday to you!     And what a great day for it! I hope you enjoy your cake and meal out! 
My next scan is Tuesday so all in all only a small delay at the moment. Thank you for your well wishes, I can hear some movement upstairs so will find out if he feels any different today...

Was going to give my run a miss this morning but since I woke up early I thought I might as well go! Glad I did go, lots of people dressed up this morning so it was good fun watching everyone. 
I had a Hello Fresh box delivered on Thursday and it felt like Christmas came early! Loved how it was all packed and presented. I got a free 3 day box which I upgraded to 5 days for £10. Made the bang bang Bangladesh Biriyani yesterday and loved it! Don't think DH is to keen on the recipes but it's nice to be forced to try other things. 
Lots of washing and cleaning going on so all in all not a bad day!

Happy Halloween to all!


----------



## andade

Sfg - Enjoy your coffee meet. Hope the wait is bearable. 

Kieke - Got my fx for Tuesday.   I'm soo glad to hear that the injections had some impact on DH's pain yesteday.  To go from 100 to 50% is quite good.  The fact that he was still sleeping when you posted,  says a lot.  Really hope it works, as I know how debilitating back pain can be.
They haven't said that I'm going to freeze my eggs but I suppose it depends on how the next few days on the Cetrotide goes.  I was worried about OHSS due to PCOS and my amh but as I'm hardly feeling any effects, I'm thinking that I'm doing ok.
The Hello Fresh Box sounds nice. I see the ads all the time and the deals.

Not too much cleaning now!


----------



## jenni01

Just a quickie!!

Sah::: I'm so sorry about your puddy cat hun  
Moggs::: Happy Birthday hun!!    
Kieke ::: You're welcome!! 
I'm feeling pooh today....like I have a cold so I'm in bed with Harry Potter!! 

Love to everyone!!!xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Just to quickly say HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOGG!!! 🎂

Sah you must be devastated about your cat. I'm so sorry! 

Andade just make sure you are drinking loads and loads of water and getting the protein you need. That should ward off ohss 

Kieke I hope the injection helps you OH. It's so much for you both to have to deal with. My pain has been ok today. I'm hoping that's it gone... It is strange that your AF was so light. Suggests that you didn't shed all your lining. Maybe your hormone levels were still raised a bit. 

Mogg luckily the mother of one of her bridesmaids is a seamstress so she should be able to adjust the dresses. But it would have been easier to start with more material! Mind you the dress will be the least of my worries. I have to figure out how I'll get myself, OH and the twins to Devon for the wedding! 

Took the Doppler to my dad's today so her could hear the babies heartbeats. And I had a driving lesson. Not much else happened!


----------



## oscar13

Just a quick one...

Mogg, Happy happy birthday sweetheart xxx

Sah, so terribly sorry about your cat! We are a bunch of animal lovers on here so totally get how you are feeling (((()))

Jenni, sorry you are feeling rubbish. Staying tucked up in bed taking care of you are your precious is just the ticket! Feel better soon xxx

Kieke so glad your DH is finding some relief from the injections xx

Love to everyone I haven't mentioned personally xx


----------



## mogg77

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone   just home from a yummy meal to find my naughty eejit has finished off about a kilo of haribos I had ready for the trick or treaters!! Luckily there was no chocolate in there, he seems fine but a bit sheepish! 
  Jenni do hope you're feeling better soon! 
Keike that does sound like it could be positive? Hope he is feeling at least a little better today xxx
Love to everyone, I'm going to settle down and watch 'carrie' and eat cake   xxxxx


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning!! 

Moggs::: I'm glad you had a nice day 
It's hard work being 21 each year isn't it!! 
But naughty Eejit for eating the sweets!!!!!....I hope he wasn't sick!!... 
Rocky's started to take shoes to his bed!!...little shxt! 

Kazzee::: Aw how lovely for your Dad!!....did he love hearing the heartbeats?!..x

Oscar::: Hello hun!!...when is your due date?...am I right in thinking you don't have long to go?!! 

Helllooooo to Cloudy...Ustoget...Filthy....Andade....Kieke....SFG.....WGD....Step....and everyone else 
I'm as sick as a pig!!....Coughing....sneezing....snotty head etc...
So when Brian gets up I'm going to bed!!
His Mum phoned yesterday cos we got new house phones and gave her our old walk about phone....anyway she called to say thanks and she told me that Brian had been saying some lovely things about me to her!!
He then came home and did the hoovering and the moping (took him ages!) and got me an ice cream for my sore throat!!
So I'm going to make the most of this treatment cos who knows when he will stop!!

Anyway....have a good day girls


----------



## kaninchen32

Morning ladies, sorry I'm not going to be very good at keeping up on here!

Happy Birthday Mogg for yesterday, sounds like you had a lovely day  

Jenni - hope you are feeling better soon - rest and have lots of vitamin C. Make the most of being pampered by your d.h  

Kieke - yes, have seen chat on another thread about people having success after being diagnosed and taking antibitotics from Serum. I kinda feel like I want to go into our next cycle feeling like we are ready to give it our best chance.

Sah - so sorry about your cat   I have a 3 month old kitten and am dreading once she is old enough to go outdoors, she really is our fur baby, got her after our failed ivf cycle and she has been such a tonic.

Kazzee - epic post, wow! Thanks for the acupuncture advice. Am looking into the greek hidden infections testing at serum as there was no reason for our embryo to not have implanted in August as it was good grade - so it has made me wonder if there is something going on in my womb that I don't know about as all the tests I have had done here have come back normal.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all having a lovely weekend. As a kiwi I was very happy for the All Blacks winning the rugby world cup yesterday


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Evening Ladies! 

Happy Birthday for yesterday Mogg! Hope you had tons of cake and enjoyed your day  

Jenni - hope you're feeling better soon  and that brian is spoiling you!

Kazzzee - Hope your driving lessons are going well and well done on that mega post!! Must have taken ages!!

Andade - Hope the jabs are going well, it's a bugger when true having to do two each evening. I have PCOS and an Amh of 55 and I've managed to avoid OHSS thankfully  Fingers crossed you do too! Any idea of when you'll have EC?

Kieke - Hope your scan on Tuesday goes well! I'll have my fingers crossed for you 

Sah78 - So sorry about your cat  that's an awful shock  

SFG - well done for holding out!! It gets so much harder as the days go on doesn't it :-/

Hello to everyone else and hope you're all well!! 

AFM, I'm now 5dp5dt and I'm going absolutely stir crazy with this waiting. I've spent the past two days having AF type cramps and a heavy feeling today with lower back ache, I've also been having hot flushes and rediculously vivid dreams. I'm guessing all of that is the effect of the progesterone pessaries? I've been over on the TWW board for November and everyone seems to be testing early, so I've ended up buying some tests today which is total madness. Argh!! I'm back in work tomorrow, but God knows if I'll be able to concentrate or if I'll just end up ripping someone's head off lol OTD is Thursday, but it seems so very very far away right now!


----------



## oscar13

Evening All!

Hope everyone has managed to enjoy the weekend??

Kazzzee, wow great post! I massively struggle to retain any information nowadays and it really bugs me, I used to have a great memory. Hope all is going well with the driving and sorting things ready for your move.

Jen, any improvement? Glad to hear Brian is providing 
TLC. x

Gracie, well done on holding out....try and avoid testing early, I have only ever seen it add to peoples stress. Keep reminding yourself your are currently pregnant until proven otherwuse, stay positive and enjoy that bubble. Hope Thursday comes quickly x

SFG, stay strong! As above keep up the positive thinking xx

Andade, hope all is going well with jabs? xx

Dolphin, so sorry to hear of your BFN ((())) Take care of yourself x

Sending hugs out to all our other lovely ladies ( Cloudy big one coming your way....hope all is well?)

Afm, had my first hypnobirthing class today and loved it! I had already done a lot of reading and listening to downloads so had a good idea of what was coming but my OH was very sceptical and just doing it to humour me but after todays session he is now sold on the idea and really enjoyed it! Never thought I would hear myself say this but I am actually really looking forward to going into labour. By my IVf dates EDD is 17th Dec but by NHS can 13th Dec (IVF should be more accurate). As for the house, new windows are being put in tomorrow and that will be the only major job we have done before baby arrives


----------



## andade

Hi all! 
Late post here!

Jenni - Hope you're felling better and that Brian is pampering you! 

Kazzee -  Think I'm fine, as I have hardly any side effects.  Drinking water and I've been having Greek yoghurt and the cheeky  bit of cream. 
The doppler sounds great! Bet your dad was chuffed. Hope the driving lessons are going well and not too stressful. 

Mogg - Eejit was very naughty!  Can't believe he wasn't sick. 

Kaninchen - Did you celebrate the win with a drink? 

WGD - The jabs are fine thanks. I do one in the morning and one at night. I haven't really got any symptoms, so think I'll avoid OHSS.  Not sure when EC will be. We'll see what the follies are doing at the scan. 
Hopefully work will help to make the wait go quicker. Thursday will be here before you know it! 

Oscar - Jabs are fine thanks.  Much quicker at doing them and no side effects. 
So glad you enjoyed your hypnobirthing class.  Wow, EDD is next month already!  Time is going quick although it probably doesn't seem like it for you.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend!


----------



## andade

Morning everyone! 
Had my scan this morning.
Lining is fine. I have one follicle on my left measuring 10 and 9 below and 2 on my right measuring 10 and I think 6 below.
Had my bloods taken, so they will call me if I need to change anything. 
The doctor said this can happen with PCOS where the follicles start slowly than suddenly shoot up. He said its best to be gentle with them than go aggressive with lots of meds. So back on Friday unless they change their minds! 

Hope everyone has a good day and drives safely in the fog (if you're a driver! ).


----------



## Kieke

andade - not feeling very positive about the nerve block thing... but we will see. There was no further improvement over the weekend, just extra pain where they injected.
They can't fix his problems so it's all down to pain management which so far has not had much success. He has been at home, in pain, unable to work for 7 years now! 
It doesn't help that there are at least 3 months in between appointments. But not giving up hope yet.

Glad your scan went well!

jenni - hope you are feeling better! 
Nice of your MIL to compliment you! You think it was to make up for the mess she left?  
Hope Brian continues with the household choirs and pampering.

kazzee - maybe now I've had my hysto my AF will always be lighter? I can definitely tell that 'things' are different since I've had it done.
I bet your dad loved hearing the babies heartbeats!

mogg - naughty Eejit! Glad you had a nice birthday.

kaninchen - congrats on your win! 

WGD - I remember the vivid dreams, defo a side effect of the progesterone. Thursday is almost hear so hang in there!

oscar - the hypnobirthing sounds so interesting, I'm glad your OH is on board!  

I ended up having a 3 hour nap yesterday afternoon! Not sure what that was about  
I just hope that my lining will be thin enough tomorrow. I am now worried that they might need to postpone FET till after my next AF... But we will see.
Maybe my acupuncture lady can work her magic this afternoon  

Hope everyone is well. It certainly is very foggy up North! 
xx


----------



## jenni01

Andade::: Well done on your scan hun!!  

Kieke::: I do feel sorry for your hubby 
You'll be fine tomorrow OK so try not to worry!!...easier said I no!! 
I think you maybe onto something with MIL!!...but grab the niceness where I can!!
He's back to work today so I'm slaveless!!
Feeling a bit better thank you....just this pesky headache!!

Hellooooo to all


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all,

Sorry I've been quiet had a lot going on the last week.

Well my news is my hysteroscopy was clear - was quite poorly afterwards and had low blood pressure. My consultant mentioned I would most likely be put back on high does of hrt for 3 months and vitamin e. I've had a call this morning from the IVF department telling me I cannot cycle this month and I have an appointment next Thursday with a new consultant so I'm hoping that he knows my history and they may have a plan for me, if not I will be seriously naffed off 

Hope you are all well


----------



## Em 40

Hi everyone 
Been a bit quiet too just getting through each day not wanting to discuss next steps too much with oh too soon.

Kieke ur poor husband 7 years and they still can't cure him. It must be awful. Hope ur doing ok x
Andade great news in the scan. They say the smaller the number the better the quality 😉

sFG hold out and stay in ur pupo bubble a bit longer ur doing great and testing early will only send ur mind into a spin of am I aren't I.

Hello to everyone else and hope ur doing ok.

AFM we had follow up with consultant. Oh was 15 mins late coming from work so gave me time to fill her in on our indecision on next steps well oh'is uncertainties lol. She was brilliant. It seems it's because of my egg quality as I'm an old one lol. We see that on day 4 every time the embryos either stop developing or self destruct. Apparently this is normal but is based 90% with egg quality. She suggested many things for us to try if we were to do another fresh, which obviously we/I are to rectify the quality. Doing a short protocol, not shutting my ovaries off from day 21 and trying to kick start them again, swim from day 3 using just gf at first then adding in menopur later to simulate natural cycle ie the fsh and LH. Taking aspirin from start of af, and testosterone as new studies say improves quality. I did ask her whether I'd grow a beard lol. She just said I might hit oh round the head with a frying pan a few times but to blame it on the drugs lol. As I need low drug levels to produce eggs (good egg reserve) she's looking for under 15. She was so insightful and put oh's mind at ease as it seems he just wanted to know after everything we've been through that we know what we're treating and approach. We would start mid jan or feb as need to test thyroid. Although had the blood test for normal functioning apparently a new study has shown the thyroid can develop thyroid antibodies which has its own test and can interfere.
Overall a good day, a positive opk this morning, so I don't have to tell u ladies what we're up to this evening, but it does mean my system has gone back straight away to normal cycle. Will start taking prednisolone this evening to see if this helps. 
My mum was also released out of hospital and diagnosed with early onset dementure. It seems a bit more than that as has a 2 min memory but she seems happy to be home. So had the pm off to welcome her back home and spoil her. Just the start of supporting my dad caring for her but pleased she's home and fingers crossed she'll stay on her medications.
Fx oh comes home also excited about what could be.
Have great evenings everyone x


----------



## mogg77

Evening all!
Em that sounds really positive! They really seem to be tailoring it to your exact situation which is reassuring, I would definitely want to go for another fresh especially if you are feeling healthier and less stressed too. I was put on short protocol for my Czech cycle, it seems a lot more gentle.
    Nuttynat good news on hysto, not so much that cycle is delayed, hope that next appointment is a positive one for you.
  Andade scan sounds good and that they are taking care of you.
  Jenni that reminded me that eejit went thru' a big shoe fetish stage as a pup, and if one was missing we always found it in his bed where he like to cuddle them. He never progressed to chewing them tho' and just grew out of it in the end. Glad you're feeling better now xxx
  Keike sorry treatment hasn't helped oh much, poor thing. Must be so disappointing after waiting so long for appointments to come round. Best of luck for the scan tomorrow xxx
    Oscar I really need to get my **** into gear and check out some hypnobirthing , did you say YouTube had some? I have a fair chance of being induced though so midwife told me today that looking into pain relief would be 'sensible' however I only have a month to go and I'm also still looking forward to it and not really nervous at all- maybe that will change nearer the time.
    Wgd and sfg hang in there! Hope you're not going too mad! 
  Kazzeeee I loved my Doppler too, so reassuring, and great for other people to feel more involved- my mum got quite teary. Are you aiming for your driving test before dd?
    Well eejit was suitably sorry for himself all yesterday and even slunk off to lie down in the spare room in the dark   and serve the little Porker right, he's back to himself again today   hope everyone else is well xxxxxxx


----------



## andade

Evening all! 

Kieke - Try not to be disheartened yet. It might take a few days for the nerve block to kick in.
I really hope OH sees some benefit from it as the week progresses.  
Fx that the acupuncture can help with the lining and I'm sure it will be fine tomorrow.   

Jenni - Thanks about the scan.  Glad youre starting to feel better, apart from the headache. Pity, there's no 'slave' today. 

Nuttynat - Good news about your hysto and hope that the appointment with the new consultant goes well,  x

Em 40 - So pleased that your appointment went really well and it provided some reassurance for your OH.   Sorry to hear about your mum and it's really nice that you had the afternoon off up Welcome her back and support your dad, as it's not an easy job.  Hope she does well at home.
Enjoy   tonight! 

Mogg - Thanks for the thoughts about the scan.   Eejit sounds really funny as if he knows he was naughty. 
I'm sure he's learnt his lesson. 
Are you settling into your mat leave now? 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all doing well, x 

Hope ever


----------



## Kieke

jenni - shame that you are slaveless but you have the evenings to milk it  
Hope your headache has subsided. When is your OTD? 

nuttynat - glad you've had the hysto done and that it was clear.
I hope you can cycle again soon or at least start to make a plan.

Em - that sounds really positive! Must be great to have a consultant who actually tailors treatment around you.
Glad you could fill her in before you OH arrived  
Must be a relieve to have your mum home again, I can only imagine the impact of her condition on your family but fingers crossed the medication works well and she settles in ok.

mogg - yes it's very frustrating but we just have to hang in there! 
Yes it might be sensible to look into pain relief lol - I know you are not nervous but are you going to try and keep it as natural as possible?

andade - well DH seems to think It still might give some relief at some point so I'm taking his lead on this one.
At the moment his lower back feels bruised from the injections. How are you feeling? Any bloating yet? 

I had a really good acupuncture session, I'm so pleased I found this lady - she is so good!
I fell asleep but scared myself awake because the foil blanket was making too much noise. I'm seeing her again next Wednesday.

My scan was fine this morning! Have to say I was relieved  
Lining <4MM and small/quiet ovaries. So now taking Estradiol tablets and will have another scan next Tuesday. If all is ok I will have another scan on Friday and I will start with the pessaries. Apparently I need to take these 5 days before transfer because we have a 5 day embryo.
So earliest day of transfer is 18th November. Forgot to ask when they test after a 5 day FET but will ask next week. I just hope it's not on a Monday/Tuesday but I think it might be.

SFG & WGD - hope you are both still hanging in there!  
Much love to everyone else x


----------



## mogg77

Keike that's really great news, sounds like all's looking good xx 18th will be here in no time.
Regards the birth, no I'm going to be flexible- start natural and see how it goes! I'm not averse to asking for pain relief if need be.


----------



## andade

Hi everyone 

Kieke -  Glad that your OH is being positive! Realky hope it works.  
You made me laugh about scaring yourself awake.   It's the kind of thing I would fo although I didn't sleep yesterday even though I was tired.  Kept talking to my acupuncturist and it was all centred in my front yesterday and not both sides like sometimes. 
Good news about your lining. Everything seems to be moving along now.
Im not really bloated but have abdo tenderness, like when AF is coming or you've had an abdominal procedure.  So no pressing on it or sitting down too heavily and I've just found out no coughing!  

Mogg - You're a brave lady! 
Hope everyone else is well,  x


----------



## Sah78

Andade- i hope the discomfort wears of soon sounds annoying

Kieke- I am glad your lining has improved

I hope everyone else is good and the ladies in the 2ww are relaxing


----------



## andade

Sah - I hope so too but probably not til EC! 

Hope you're ok after last week.


----------



## Sah78

Thanks Andade sorry i see what u mean now about the discomfort  it is hard to follow where  everyone is at. Is ec next week? 

I still feel sad but have to look after my other cat as he seems bored without his playmate 

I hope everyone else is good


----------



## andade

I hope it's next week but it all depends how my follies are responding to the drugs. Won't know anything until my scan on Friday.
It will take time and it's still fresh as it only happened last week and kitty was part of the family.  Poor kitty is probably grieving as well


----------



## sfg29

Evening all

Just a quick update from me.....looks like I've got stay in limboland a bit longer.  Had my beta today and it was a bfn    I'm absolutely devastated and a little confused as still no sign of AF?!  Going to stop the utrogestan so maybe I'll come on soon.  

DH and I have just had a good old cry to get it out of our system and we decided to go back for the other 2 frosties in Jan.  

Hope everyone is having a better evening than us and I'll catch up with everyone at the weekend.

Xxx


----------



## Kieke

sfg - I'm so sorry to hear your news, I'm gutted for you!  
I can understand you are devastated. You are in my thoughts, stay strong   xx


----------



## mogg77

Oh I'm so sorry sfg, I really thought this was going to be the one for you! Glad you and oh are looking after each other   Xxxx


----------



## oscar13

Sfg, I am so terribly terribly sorry! Totally understand how devastated ypu both feel right now,  I really wish I could take away your pain. Please look after each other and know that we are all here for anything you need (((((()))))) xxxx


----------



## andade

Sfg -  So sorry to hear your news!  
This journey is cruel and unfair and you don't deserve it
Big hugs to you and dh and so glad that you are there for each other.  Please know that we're all here for you, x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Sfg- so sorry to hear your news. I'm really gutted for you. Take care of yourselves xxx


----------



## Sah78

Sfg- so sorry that it didn't work out really unfair. Look after yourselves


----------



## jenni01

SFG::: So so sorry hun


----------



## nuttynat1982

So sorry SFG, it's heartbreaking, I was the same after my last FET, thought it had worked. Took a couple of days after stopping all the drugs for ad to come yet on my fresh cycle I bled before OTD x


----------



## kazzzee

SFG I'm so sorry, it's so cruel. You get yourself ready for January. You know, if it works in January this time next year you will be a mummy. You will get there xxx


----------



## Em 40

Sfg so sorry for ur news. Really feel for u this journey can be soooo cruel. Good that uve got plans. Stay strong take a break to chill and enjoy things around you to get ur mind in the right place. Big   X


----------



## WhatGracieDid

So sorry SFG  Thinking of you xx


----------



## sfg29

Thank you for all your lovely messages guys, it has brought me great comfort today, just what I need to get through the day.  I'm so lucky to have you guys around me to pick me up, I really appreciate it - sending  you all lots of love back and  

Feeling ok right now, just want the weekend to here as can't be bothered with work right now! My boss is taking me out tomorrow night and we're planning to prop the bar up!  

Nat - that's great to know as AF is still no where to be seen so hopefully it'll come by the weekend.

WGD - I'm sending you buckets of luck your way hun and FC you'll get a better result than me.

I'll catch up with you all later after my dinner.

Xxx


----------



## Sah78

Sfg - your boss sounds lovely


----------



## ustoget

So so sorry sfg, as moggs said I really thought this was gonna be your positive...nothing anyone can say really to help but know we/I am here for u and thinking of u even when I'm not around!!

Sorry everyone for being awol... Having a crazy week but will catch up properly soon x


----------



## kazzzee

Was just thinking of you Ustoget so came on here to see if you'd popped out those babies yet  

I need to spend some time going over the last few days and do some replies! Another mammoth post heading your way soon


----------



## ustoget

Hi all, sorry kazzee for not replying to you, been trying to tied everything up this week at work and had growth scan yesterday and show one baby has really slowed down. So 5lbs 9oz and 3lbs 7oz, was sent for monitoring yesterday and today and another scan now and showed blood flow to babies brains good and placentas working well soooooo....

Eeeek... Csection booked for Monday !!! Omg were here and in shock as haven't even started maternity yet.. Well today was supposed to be my last day.

Thanks everyone for all your support to get us here.. Couldn't of done it without u all.


Now panic stations to get house ready lol as sounds like we could be in for a long stay as they will be in neonatal x


----------



## mogg77

Oh my god, ustoget I'm soooo excited for you!! Monday!!!    well looks like you don't have to worry about extra monitoring , you can monitor them yourself now!! Don't wear yourself out trying to get everything ready, you can still do bits afterwards too( or to be more precise hubby can!)   Xxxxxx


----------



## jenni01

Wow!!!   
Ustoget how exciting!!!!
And the babies will be fine hun 
Sooooo excited for you!!!


----------



## andade

Afternoon everyone!

Sfg - It's great that  you get on with your boss so well and it must help to have someone in 'real life' whom you can turn to for support.  Enjoy propping up the bar tonigh t and look after yourself! 

Kazzee - Hope you're well and not working too hard!  How's the driving going?

Ustoget- Wow, wow, wow!     
It's all go for you now!  Try not to worry about the growth if the docs think everything else is fine.  My cousin had premature twins and one was in hospital for months and you should see them now! 
Good luck for Monday and hope that everything goes well and remember if all the work doesn't get done, it doesn't get done, xxx  

Had my scan today and there were around 10/12 follies on my right ovary, I think the biggest ones measured around 14/15.  My left ovary decided to play up and was hiding, so I was lying legs akimbo on the bed for ages today!  Even got told to open them wider!   Doc eventually did an abdominal ultra sound and managed to see it but couldn't measure or see all the follicles but he mentioned 10mm which doesn't show much progress from the last scan!   I was expecting more growth, as today is day 12 of stimms but the doc wasn't worried.  So, I'm back on Monday but he did mention a possible EC date of Weds but we'll see!  I've gone from worrying I'll over stim due to my amh and PCOS to now worrying that I'm not responding well enough.  To top it off,in the prep to get to the hospital this morning, I forgot to take the cetrotide, so had to do it when I returned home!
Oh, well off to a concert later so that will take my mind off things. 

Hope everyone has a good day, x


----------



## Kieke

sfg - you hang in there! Glad you have such a supportive boss, hope you have a nice evening drinking the place dry  

ustoget - wow, no wonder you haven't had much time to keep us updated, how exciting! 
I'm sure your little ones are fine and you seems to be monitored closely.
Don't overdo it with the cleaning though, you might as well get used to a messy house  
Will be thinking of you! 

andade - it sounds like you have a good amount of follies and that size on day 12 sounds decent to me as well!
I believe there is always 1 ovary less productive so I would not worry about it too much.
What concert are you going to?

WGD - did you test today? 

Nothing happening here at the moment. I just ordered a top up of organic toiletries and finally found some unsencted shaving cream! - apart from my make up I have now gone completely organic for both cleaning products and toiletries - unscented when possible. I used to love my perfumes, what is happening to me!?   
Have to admit that I haven't done my boxercise training this week and prob wont go next week either... I have fallen in the 'it wont make a difference now' trap. Still doing my weekly run though.

Much love to all and happy weekend! xx


----------



## oscar13

Hi Ladies

Ustoget, Wow that is so exciting!!!!! Good luck for Monday, I'm sure the twinnies will be perfect. As the others have said I wouldn't worry too much about the cleaning. I will be waiting with anticipation for your BA on Monday xxxx

Jenni, how are you coping my love? When do you test? xx

Sfg, I hope ypu enjoy your well deserved bar propping session this eveing (((())))

Andade, I think your follies are sounding very promising!! I always had one ovary performed less well but it didn't do me any harm xx

Gracie, any news? Keeping it all crossed xx

Kieke, a rest can be just as good prep as getting fit! xxx

Kazzzee, Mogg how are you feeling lovelies xx


----------



## kazzzee

Ustoget - so you'll be almost 34 weeks then? My friend had hers at 30 weeks and they are both home now and doing well. You might find they don't have to stay in the SCBU for long, fingers crossed. And at least you'll get help from the nurses there. I'll be thinking of you on Monday!!! 

I'll catch up later everyone else! X


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Mornin! 

Ustoget - Eeeeek! Best of luck for Monday and hope it all goes well  Will be thinking of you! 

Andade - I had waaay less follies on my left ovary than on my right ovary, which I expected as its a little weird, but it turned out the best follies were on the left. So I wouldn't worry about it too much, and plus, the'll be doing everything to ensure that you don't overstimulate with PCOS. My consultant said he was going to be cautious to the point that I might not respond much due to my high AMH. Fingers crossed for your next scan  Which concert were you off to? 

AFM - OTD was on Thursday and it is a BFP which I still in shock about. I thought something was up on Tuesday as I could feel my ovaries all over again like I was stimming and had a load of cramps. Turns out I now have mild OHSS which is yuck! We're back in on the 27th for an early scan to check whats going on, so nervous now. Eeeeek! Its been much needed good news, my Grandad started radiotherapy and this week was hospitalised due to some of the side effects and being able to tell him this has really cheered him up. Plus it was my Dad's birthday on Thursday so we sang Happy Birthday Grandad to him to let him know the news  Thank you ladies for all your support and for all your knowledge too!! You've been utter stars xxx


----------



## Kieke

WGD - What fab news to start the day with! Massive congratulations to you and your DW! You must be over the moon!     
Super exciting that you have a scan so quick,

It is chucking it down here and I'm about to leave the house for my run. I must be mad!  
Like your thinking about the resting Oscar, extra tempted now  

sfg - hungover today?  

Hope everyone has a nice weekend! xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Loves 

WGD:::       
Congratulations to you and your Missus!!! 
Keep drinking plenty of water!!!

Andade::: That's excellent about your follies hun!!...they should keep an eye on you with ref to your concerns about the possible OHSS....
Yay!! 

Oscar::: Thanks for asking!...I'm not going as mad as I was!!...but now going through the numb and negative stage in my head!!...but we'll see! 
Hope you're well hun! 

Kieke::: Yes hun you're truly mental going running in this!!...it's raining here too and that up North so it must be across the country!!....Urgh!!

Helllooooo to everyone else 

New discovery.....Part baked Cinnamon and Raisin bread from Iceland....Yummy!!!!!!


----------



## jenni01

SFG::: Hope you're OK hun  
I trust you drank your body weight !!


----------



## ustoget

Amazing wgd . So happy for u !!!
Good luck with scan and kept drinking loads of water to help with the OHSS

Sfg- how are u? Thinking of u loads x

Jenni- when's your ott?

Thanks for all your well wishes girls... Feeling mixed emotions, excited there coming, nervous they will be heathly and its gonna be scary seeing them with tubes etc and panicked trying to get it all ready. Still doesn't feel real. Have kept up so many barrier during our journey that I don't think I've really preferred myself for this lol

Oh and it's not cleaning dh has been doing that all year lol
It's shopping well returns, money/banking admin, moving furniture/building cots (that ones for dh) finalising my parents extension with the architect so it's all going through before exhaustion baby Brain kicks in and of course some pampering.. Get rid of grey hairs, tint eyelashes, hair removal haha


----------



## jenni01

Ustoget you have had such a tough fight to get where you are and you're bound to be nervous!
But the hospital will take such good care of the babies and they will be home before you know it! 
But I do agree about removing any unwanted hair!! 
My OTD is Tuesday!!...3 more sleeps!!


----------



## mogg77

Morning!
Wgd amazing news!!! I'm so happy for you both!xxxxx here's hoping ohss gets better soon xxx
    Jenni luckily there's no Iceland near me or I'd be straight on it- I'm a bread fiend at the minute and love cinnamon too!     For Tuesday! Xxxxx
    Sfg hope you're well and had a good night and let off some steam with the boss! Today's a good day for a hangover, you can snuggle up and listen to the rain   
    Ustoget don't blame you for being nervous, there's something about a c section- there's no if or buts or maybes- you WILL meet your little-uns on Monday afternoon! Hope they don't need too much care and you get them home quick xxxx
    Afm still not going stir crazy yet on maternity- actually it's nice to have the luxury of being bored after so many years of work- my job is one that really takes over your evenings and weekends too, not missing the homework! Going to nieces 8th birthday today, I invented a crazy jelly set into a whole hollowed out watermelon with wiggly worms and teeth sweeties and marshmallows set into it- have no idea how well it's going to work, will have to wait and see when we cut into it!
Keike, you are indeed mental running in this- I'm dreading taking the dog out already!
Lots of love to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## oscar13

Morning All

Gracie, such wonderful news!!!!! Congratulations to you and DW, absolutely thrilled for you xxx

Jenni, wow 3 more sleeps isn't long! I am sending sticky vibes by the bucket load your way and everything is very tightly crossed xx

Ustoget, totally get the nerves! Just try to concentrate on the fact that this finally your time to meet your miracles after an incredible journey xx

Mogg, so glad you are enjoying your maternity leave! Can't wait for mine to start x

Sfg, sending hugs! How is the head feeling this morning? xx

Kieke, how did the run go? Did you brave the weather? xx


----------



## kazzzee

WGD yay!!! So happy for you and your partner! Fantastic news. And now my little ones aren't the youngest tadpoles on here  good luck with the scan at the end of the month. Look after yourself X


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Kieke - I'm finding out that lots of woman have a naughty ovary, so I'm a bit more reassured.  I went to The ABC of Blues and Soul with Lisa Stansfield, Mica Paris and Imelda May headlining, although there was a fantastic backing singer who brought the house down! 
Crazy lady going running in this weather.   Soo miserable today. 
Where do you get all your toiletries from?

Oscar -  Thanks fur the good wishes.  I'm embracing naughty ovary now!   How you doing? Still managing work?

WGD -    So pleased for you and DW!  Sending you lots of    for your scan and pregnancy!
So pleased you could give your grandad good news.  

Jenni - Thanks!  I got a calm to reduce my Gonal F dose as my hormone levels had risen so they are keeping an eye and I'm not too worried about it now.  
I bet 3 more sleeps feels like an eternity but it will come quickly.  Sending you lots of   
Cinnamon and raisin bread sounds yum!😋

Ustoget - Definitely do the pampering.  I'm sure you'll get the other stuff done but try not to stress over it if everything isn't complete.  

Mogg - The jelly sounds like a Halloween special!   

Kazzee - They're the older taddies now!   How you coping? Hope all is going well and the prep in Suffolk is coming along. 

Sfg - Hope you're looking after yourself and had a good night last night. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok and has a good day, x

Trying to take it easy today. Going out for lunch and quiet evening. 
Fertility Show and another show tomorrow night, x


----------



## jenni01

I tested early today with a FRER...and it's a negative  
OTD is Tuesday...
I'm gutted and Brian's gutted....just wish I was still in the bubble 
Do you think it could turn around or am I being to hopeful?


----------



## sfg29

Afternoon everyone! Another mammoth post coming your way!

WGD - Massive congratulations to you and the missus!  That's fabulous news and good luck with the scan at the end of the month.

Ustoget - eeek can't believe you get to meet the bubbas on Monday!  How exciting   I hope the C section goes well and can't wait for your updates.

Kieke - can't believe you've gone for a run in this miserable weather, you crazy woman!  Glad to hear your lining is playing ball and I hope the scan goes well on Tuesday and you can start the lovely pessaries  

Andade - I think your follies are doing great and I hope the scan on Monday reveal that they have grown some more.  Hope you enjoyed the concert yesterday, who did you go and see?

Mogg - I'm glad to hear you are enjoying your mat leave and having some well earned time to yourself.  I think your jelly sweet concoction sounds lush    Hope you enjoy your niece's bday party and the jelly treat goes done well.

Oscar - hope you're still enjoying the hypnobirthing sessions?  Not long for you now x

Jenni - eeek 3 more sleeps for you!  I sending you lots of      and bucket loadds of luck your way.  I also want to say a massive thank you for your support over the last couple of days  

Kazzeee - looking forward to your mammoth post!  

Fifty - hope you are ok and your tx is going well?

Nat - great news that your hysto revealed the all clear and the appointment on Thursday goes well with the new consultant and he/she has a plan for you.

Sah - hope you and your other cat is ok?  Do you think you'll get another one?

Em - hope the   is going well?  Great weather for it today    hope your mum is ok too  


Phew I think I've covered everyone and I'm sorry if I've missed someone out!  

I'm doing well, DH and I have accepted the disappointment - he took the news the hardest so had to reassure him of all the positives in our life and how it's just a matter of time for us.  In a desperate bid to cheer him up, I told him of my surprise bday plans of taking him to Dortmund to see Borussia Dortmund play at the end of the month - booked this back in June as a thank you for all that he has done for me, which is basically everything!  Well he started welling up which is not the reaction I was hoping for but after he had calmed down, he was pleased with my present but angry that I have spent too much for him.  I think this mini break will do us both a world of good and something for us to enjoy as every time we go away - to London or to Prague, it's for IVF.  We're also looking forward to trying again in the new year as well as trying naturally so our plan is to breathe, enjoy ourselves, get xmas over with and then plan our next step in Jan.  I've emailed the clinic with our questions so just waiting for a reply now as keen to find out what their view is and what we can do next to improve our chances.  I'm also a bit worried about AF still not being here - is this normal after a negative FET?  Today is CD36?

I had a lovely evening out with my boss last night and no hang over this morning thank god!   As well as my news, we've both had a proper [email protected] week at work so really needed a good night out.  We had dinner at Prezzo, shared a bottle of wine and a few cocktails afterwards.  We're both going through similar situation - if you remember she had an ectopic pregnancy in Sept so she's struggling to come to terms with the loss of her baby, her husband hasn't been quite as supportive as she had hoped for and to top it off, her cousin is pregnant with her 2nd and her due date is only a few days after what her due date would of been so it's a constant reminder of her loss.  I know am lucky to have her as she's been really great supporting me so last night we had a really good heart to heart - I'm only 1 yr older than her so she's more like a friend than a boss anyway.  

I hope everyone have a lovely weekend and enjoy the fireworks tonight for those who's planning to see them - DH and I are having a PJ day today  and we're planning on snuggling up on the sofa with a take away and watch a load of programmes on our planner.

Xxx


----------



## sfg29

Oh Jenni    hang in there, there is still time.  The fat lady hasn't sung yet!


----------



## jenni01

Thanks SFG....am trying..xx


----------



## mogg77

Oh Jenni damn the two week wait it's torture!!   You still have three days for things to change, I've heard of ladies testing the day before otd , getting bfn then bfp next day. Even after I tested faint positive, I got a couple negatives too afterwards at different times of day- try and hold on now till otd and don't torture yourself  xxxxxx    Sending positive thoughts! XXXX


----------



## jenni01

Thanks Mogg 
I just hope I end up being one of those ladies! 

Hope all's well with you..xx


----------



## Kieke

jenni - very wet and wild up North! We were supposed to go to a bonfire but think we'll give it a miss.
That bread sounds delish! 

Please don't give up yet! It can all change. Please keep it together, it's only a couple more days    

ustoget - I like your pampering prep! 

mogg - the jellly project sounds amazing! I wish I was creative. Hope you enjoy the party.

oscar - yes I braved the weather! I was soaked though. As it turned out it was my 80th run today  

andade - glad that you reassured. The concert would have been right up my street - can't remember the last time I went to a concert... will have been when I was still in Amsterdam.
I normally get my toiletries from naturismo.com but this time I ordered from lookfantastic.com since they did not have everything in stock. Both sites offer free delivery and are reasonably priced as well. I bought the cleaning products from biggreensmile.com - again very good prices.
Hope you have a good time at the fertility show. I have no regrets about not going, especially not with this weather.

sfg - so pleased that you are remaining positive! It's true what you say about all the positives in life, this IVF business really takes over doesn't it. I remember you planning the surprise Bday trip for your DH, can't believe you told him! But al least you can now get excited about it together.
Good to hear that there is no hangover today! Enjoy your PJ day, perfect weather for it.


----------



## oscar13

Jenni, don't give up yet hun....you still have 3 sleeps until OTD!! Yes it can still change. By BFP was very faint for a long time so don't give up yet chick........don't forget you have the might of the limbo land lovelies behind keeping everything crossed for your BFP xx

SFG, impressive post. So good to hear your sounding positive and great to know your relationship with OH sounds so strong.....sometimes I think that is half the battle xxx

Kieke, well done you on running in this weather!


----------



## jenni01

He's up to his old tricks..
Came in shouting at me and says we're not destined to be parents and that he doesn't want to be together without a child..
OK I've been here before but it still hurts....so now I have to see what happens on OTD and then if it doesn't work it will be frosties and if that doesn't work then me and him are over..
De ja vu..
Sorry for the downer..xx


----------



## oscar13

Oh Jenni my love that is so incredibly unfair of him. I know it doesn't help but I am sending youbthe biggest hug xxxxx


----------



## mogg77

Oh Brian!!! Men have the most awful reactions to things sometimes. And screw destiny!!! So sorry for the extra pressure Jenni just when you don't need it, sending you all my love and strength    We're all here for you xxxxx
I didn't realise you had Frosties, that's brilliant but I'm still holding out for this cycle as you tested early


----------



## andade

Jenni - It must be really disappointing seeing the negative result but don't give up yet.   Remember it's an early test and you are ahead by three days.  Try to wait it out and test again on OTD.
It's difficult to have that reaction from Brian but it seems that's his go to for dealing with the disappointment and frustration which doesnt help you!  I hope he manages to calm down and and not make you feel bad about the result.   It's also not a done  deal yet! 
Sending you and Brian lots of       

Sfg - Thanks for the positive thoughts about the follies.  
I went to The ABC of Blues and Soul with Lisa Stansfield, Mica Paris and Imelda May headlining, although there was a fantastic backing singer who brought the house down! 
Glad to hear that you and DH are supporting each other at this distressing time. It's so lovely that you have the trip to look forward to.    
It's good that that you have you have some plans in place. Yay to no hangover today!  
Enjoy your pj day, x

Kieke -How long ago would that have been then?  I don't go to concerts any more really. They're so expensive these days as well!
Might have a look at those sites.  I haven't really embraced all the natural products thing, apart from the toll on and trying to cut down on air fresheners. I tend to use more incense sticks these days
Hoping the weather will be better tomorrow,  which is when I'm going.

Enjoy the evening all, x


----------



## Kieke

jenni - great that you have frosties but fingers crossed they are going to be siblings! 
So sorry you have to deal with all of this.... don't know what to say really... thinking of you though! You are such a strong character, what ever come on your path you WILL deal with it. Much love xx


----------



## sfg29

Oh Jenni, I'm so sorry for Brian's outburst it's the last thing you need right now.  Men often say the most stupid, insensitive and hurtful thngs when they are angry and frustrated and they don't know how to deal with their feelings properly.  I'm sure he doesn't mean any of the things he said and once he has calmed down he'll come to his senses and apologise.  I sending you a massive hug right now, stay strong my love xxx

Kieke - might have to look at those websites too as not really explored the impact of scented and cleaning products on IVF.  I just usually have a shower on the morning of ET and then put deodrant on after the embies are put back.

Andade - the concert sounds great, my kind of music but unfortunately it's not DH's.  Enjoy the Fertility Show tomorrow, hopefully the weather will be better than today.

Oscar - We've been together since we were 17/18 so we pretty much know each other inside out.  It's not been a perfect relationship but we do work really hard to maintain it and I know I am very lucky to have him.

xxx


----------



## jenni01

Thanks you lovely bunch of babes!   

I've taken stock of the situation...I'm going to keep some hope until OTD (tues) and if it's a negative I'm going on mission frosties in the New Year...

As for Brian....well what can I say!!?

Thanks again girls and again I'm sorry for the downer


----------



## mogg77

Evening ladies! How is everyone?
Wanted to wish you well for tomorrow ustoget, hope you got some pampering done and that you get some sleep tonight! Can't wait to hear how it went and about your babbys!xxx
  Jenni hope you're feeling ok and you and Brian doing alright? You sounded a little more positive yesterday, I do hope Brian is being more supportive too  And don't ever worry about being a downer- we're all here to support each other!xxx
      Andade I do like Imelda may, sounds a great concert! I haven't seen a big band in years, they are so expensive but I enjoy seeing local bands sometimes or stuff at festivals. Best of luck for scan tomorrow!
      Keike how is oh, is he seeing any improvement? Good luck for your upcoming scan too, must be getting close to transfer now!
    Sfg there is nothing like a little holiday to look forward to, good call on letting him know so he can get excited too, it's half the fun. And a total break till January sounds sensible, start afresh in the new year.
  Oh dear I started this post with the best intentions but now my eyelids are drooping- there's an awful lot of napping going on in my house these days! 
Love to Kazzeee , fifty, wgd, nuttynat, Oscar , ems , cloudy and everyone else I might of missed! Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Andade - how’s it going, are you keeping the OHSS at bay? Has Egg collection happened yet? I’m trying to stop working too hard, I did an appraisal for the guy who’ll be stepping into my shoes when I’m away, so at least I will have an excuse to push loads of my work to him to do, you know, for experience  How did you find the Fertility Show? Hope it was useful. Prep in Suffolk is kind of in OH’s hands, but he is getting busy with it - he’s already had a massive clear out, but now he needs to clear out the garage so he can use it for storage and he is going to put a floor down in the loft so he can store more stuff up there. We are a little worried we won’t have enough space. 

Oscar - glad you are finding the hypnobirthing classes useful. I think I mentioned before that a friend of mine teaches it. She was terrified of giving birth before she learned how to do it. Now she has two kids! 13th or 17th December! Just in time for Christmas. You realise if baby is a week later than the IVF date you’ll have a little baby Jesus on your hands  When are you starting your maternity leave then? You pushing it to the last minute despite the commute? Can you work from home for a bit? 

Kieke - how’s your OH, has the pain eased up at all since the block? Glad to hear the lining sorted itself out. I’ll be watching out for news of the transfer around the 18th then! I once fell asleep in acupuncture and jolted when I woke myself up and it really hurt - I must have tensed up near one of the needles! I’ve fallen asleep since though and been fine! I think it was one of those falling dreams where you wake up and feel like you’ve just fallen into the bed - or maybe that’s just me levitating  Re organic make up, I ordered the Lavera stuff (I think it’s German) on Amazon and it does the job well enough   

Jenni - You are having a hard time of it, I kind of wish you hadn’t tested early but I appreciate how hard it is to wait. I can’t believe what an ar-se Brian is being, but I think he is probably just really disappointed too. Hope your cold has shifted! How are you holding up for Tuesday? 

WGD - Hope you are enjoying the early days, any sign of nausea yet? Hope the OHSS is easing up. Love how you broke the news to your Dad  

nuttynat1982 - Good luck for the appointment on Thursday… Speaking as another endo girl, I’m Just wondering why you are on HRT when you have endo? Also, just noticed you bleed before OTD in your fresh cycle — I guess that’s the difference between having a corpus luteum follicle producing progesterone naturally, and having no follicles because they have drained them all to collect the eggs. Make sure they have you on extra progesterone next time you have a fresh cycle. What did they have you on that time? I was on two vials of Gestone and two cytogest a day. I’m still on two cytogest a day. Worth asking about in your appointment on Thursday. 

Em 40 - Sounds like your consultant is quite clued up. What are you doing about egg quality? I was on mostly Fostemon for my cycle at ARGC, and (clearly) that went really well. On the NHS they gave me a mix of Gonal F and Menopur - I think that I shouldn’t have had any Menopur as I have naturally high LH is seems. Slow and steady seems the best course. I think you are right about the thyroid - a friend of mine who got pregnant recently but it didn’t stick has loads of thyroid antibodies now - they have gone a bit crazy, poor thing now has that to deal with too. Hope your mum and dad are doing ok. It’s hard when you have to deal with them getting old at the same time as you are going through all this. I only have dad left, but he is a constant worry! 

Mogg - 5th December isn’t far away now! Do you feel even remotely ready  Do you think eejit is behaving like a toddler who knows a new baby is on the way, trying to get attention? Have you got him a book about being a big brother  I’m with you on the pain relief - but being twins I don’t really have a lot of choice… I’m pretty sure I’ll be having a c-section, but they aren’t telling me anything useful yet at my local hospital. I have my 20 week scan next Monday and then I’ll have an appointment with the midwife and consultant two weeks later. Then in the new year I’ll be moving hospitals - which is why I kind of what to know what I need to know before I go! Your jelly creation sounds, um, interesting  

Sah I was sorry to read about your cat. And your poor other kitty is missing his friend   I always worry about my dad’s cat, who is now 18 years old. She’s a little old lady with a coat turning grey (and she’s not very good at remembering where the litter tray is so we have to put them all over the place!) She does a good job of keeping my dad company though. 

SFG - I’ve already said how sorry I am about your FET not working out. It’s no time at all until January, I hope that it will be a happy start to the new year for you. Hope you had a good time with your manager - I think it’s lovely that you both get on so well, even if it’s unfortunate that you are both going through the struggles of infertility. You also have a very sensible outlook with your hubby too, and it sounds like he is in touch with his emotions, which unfortunately so many of the other halves on here struggle with. Like you me and OH met when we were young - we got together age 19. It’ll be our 22nd anniversary on 6 December (and we still aren’t married!) Still no sign of AF? How long ago did you stop the progesterone? 

Ustoget - so, are you enjoying your last night of freedom or charging around trying to sort everything out? Is your bag packed for the hospital? I’m guessing you’ll be in there for a couple of days. I hope the babies aren’t in the SCBU for long, they are already a month ahead of my friend’s babies, so I think it will just be a week or so. I guess the difficulty will be if one can come home sooner than the other - that happened to my friend - but she said in the end it made it a bit easier for her and OH to adjust. Any idea what time you are in there? I’ll be thinking of you tomorrow xxx

I think that’s me up to date, no word from Fifty for a while? Hope you are ok girl! And hi to kaninchen32 and anyone else I’ve missed off too! 

For those who asked, driving lessons are going ok - as long as I’m driving in the day time and not at night. I drove about 12 miles with OH today and didn’t cause any crashes  I am taking a driving test at the beginning of December, but if I fail that I think I might have to wait until after the birth as I’m just going to get too big! I’m 19 weeks now but I think I’m measuring about 25 weeks… 

So much to do, what with the move to Suffolk planned for the Christmas break, but at least I’ve finished packing away all the clothes that no longer fit me (which is like everything!) ! I also got a valuation on my flat the other day and I’ve done rather well over the past 4 years  … I’ll be renting it out in Jan/Feb so when I change the mortgage to buy to let I’ll get some of the equity out for baby stuff and to help with the year off. We’ve also been looking at furniture for OH’s place, not just for the nursery but also because the whole place needs a bit of a facelift - I feel like I’m on a crash course of interior design! Any tips? 

I’ve also started a spreadsheet of things we need for the babies - mostly because soon my aunt will be asking what I want for Christmas soon, and I’m hoping she can help out with some of the kit we need. I’m also hoping I can get dad to buy the cots or something like that. It’s tough when you have to buy two of everything! 

See you again soon for another mammoth post


----------



## ustoget

Hey,
Sorry for really quick post. 

Jenni- hope your staying strong, is still early and Brian .. Don't know hat to say, not sure how u put up with it I know I wouldn't, but u know best so do what u need to do.

Sfg- I am so impressed with your strength it's completely amazing and I love your attitude about looking forward to next year. Your right and the mot roosting u stay the better for u and u will get there in the end x

Thanks moggs and everyone.. I'm actually feeling great today.. Best in months!! I think it's must be the steroid injections I have had the last 2 days which helps mature the banks lungs but it seems to have made my carpel tunnel and spd literally disappear.

Yes kazzee running around like a crazy person but did manage to sit down and watch elf earlier with dh.. Sad I know but it's our fav and I know it's early but it makes us laugh.
Yes all packed now although just ready I can only take a smaller bag to start with essentials do dh has just hit everything out of the act so I can rearrange until I get my room/bed after recovery etc

Been told they should be in j te dive care to start and then sbau for at least 2 weeks and up to 4weeks but we will see. All depends on the lungs and how quick the little one catches up as they won't release until he/she gets to a certain weight.

Anyway better go a repack.. Love and big hugs to all. Will update when I can x


----------



## kazzzee

If you get to read this Ustoget, I just read a post on the twin forum on here where someone said their friend just had hers at 34 weeks and they were fine - she wrote: "Weight was 3lb 2 and 4 and they are fine! So those worried about low birth weight try not to worry!"

GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW xxxx


----------



## oscar13

Sorry this is going to be a really quick one......had a hectic few days and it has really caught up with me now.

Jenni, another massive hug coming your way just because I luv ya!! xxx

Ustoget, good luck tomorrow honey, I am so excited for you.......finally get to meet the twinnies!!! I am sure everything will be fab and can't wait to read your update. ((()))

Kazzzee, I have been telling family all along that I expect this little one to come on Xmas day! I did look at your friend for the hypnobirthing but in the end we found someone who lives 5 mins away which was just more convenient. My maternity leave starts on my due date but I do have 2 weeks holiday to.use if I need it (think I probably will as I get no sleep any more due to the carpal tunnel and unfortunately working from home is impossible. Glad to hear your prep for the move is going well! Every time  I think we have everything we need for the baby I think of something else....the list can be neverending!! 

Much love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Em 40

Just taken me an hour to catch up and 11:50 so will be quick and catch up properly tomorrow.

Just wanted to wish ustoget all the best for tomorrow. I hope all goes well and the bubbas are strong and healthy. I bet u can't wait it'll be so magical to finally see them.  

Jenni hold in there not sure if u read my post after our bfn my oh wasn't particularly great but although I was thinking why ru being such an a***hole I left him to have time to himself we didn't talk about it for 5 days at which point he'd had time to digest things. Seeing the consultant and focussing some of the session on specific questions he had was quite enlightening to what he was thinking. I hope he's more supportive and nicer to u soon.  

X


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello my lovely ladies,

So much to catch up on!

Just wanted to wish ustoget all the best for today! It's so exciting and you are finally here! 

Afm- I've been on pretreatment drugs for a few weeks now and feel really well on them! My af is due any day so once it is here I have to have a scan and then I start stims. Come round so quickly. 

Big hugs and kisses to everyone! Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Erm what could be happening today? 
Oh yes that's it!!!!
USTOGET IS GONNA HAVE HER BABIES!!!!!      
Wishing you all the best of luck today my love and lot's of love to your hubby!! 
       

Filthy::: My god woman you are a Superwoman!!...I'm so proud of you! 

EM::: Thank you hun for telling me that it mustn't have been easy for you! 

Thanks everyone for your love and support I really appreciate it!!
Let's see if the result changes tomorrow but if not it's mission frostie and I'm going to borrow Filthy's Superwoman knickers!! 

Have a good day everyone and love to all


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Jenni- there's a pair waiting for you that's not been used  

Xx


----------



## jenni01

Filthy your knickers would be like a garter on my thunderous thighs!!


----------



## sfg29

Good luck for today Ustoget!  Thinking of you and can't wait for updates xxx


----------



## Kieke

sfg - I'm slightly obsessed with the organic thing, I recently brought in my own washing up liquid to work! 
I'm hiding it though since I don't want any questions asked.  
I've even made my own dry shampoo but am a bit scared to try it out. Will wait till my hair is due a wash and will have a go. 

jenni - only 1 more day for you, I'm keeping everything crossed for you!   

mogg - I don't think there is much improvement with the pain. He did say to a friend on the phone that he thought the injections made some difference but like I said before I somehow think it's more wishful thinking.
I had a bit of a moment yesterday, I try not to think about it but we are so limited in the things we can do together - it makes me so sad when I think about the future.
I would make the most of your naps at the moment  

kazzzee - like I mentioned above I don't think the pain eased at all. We went to see friends yesterday who moved house over the weekend, half an hour before we were due to leave he said he didn't want to come because there was no point since he couldn't help out with any unpacking.
I had a right tantrum and luckily he changed his mind. We had a nice time and popped round to our local pub afterwards. But I know that because of this little outing he will be in extra pain today and tomorrow...

If we have our positive in the next couple of weeks I will treat myself to new organic make up, saying that, I will probably treat myself anyway!   Just need to have a good look around and read some reviews. Do you have everything from Lavera and are you pleased with the products? The hardest thing to find is a good organic mascara, I tried many before and it's just not the same.
I hate driving on unknown roads in the dark! Somehow I think I have developed some sort of night blindness. Hope you pass your exam first time round.
And you did strike me as a spread sheet lady, good thinking! 

ustoget - best of luck today! I'm sure all will go well - your bubbas must be here by now!  

Fifty - glad you are feeling well! It is going quick indeed.

andade - how was the fertility show? Did I miss much? 
I have decided not to bother with my boxercise, one week less won't make a difference. Will still do my park run the next couple of weeks.

Not much news from my side. I had a bit of an incident a couple of months ago with the friend we went to see yesterday. I told her about our treatment and made her swear not to say anything. As it turned out she told her OH and I have my suspicions she told some of our mutual friends as well...
Anyway, I haven't kept her in the loop this time but she knows something will be happening this month and me not turning up at park run (we go together) might raise some suspicion as well. Anyhow, she feels really guilty about it, I know she does. She went on and on about my upcoming birthday and offered me to use their new house for a party! It's massive and has great party potential but not deciding anything yet. First things first...
I have another scan in the morning so should know a bit more about transfer date but it will be defiantly next week! 

Hope everyone is having a good start of the week, much love xx


----------



## water-lily78

Sorry for my absence, ladies!

We had my stepkids around a lot last week and there is significantly less time and energy left at the end of the day...now to the catching up:

Mogg- Belated Happy Birthday! It's now ages ago, but I'll say it anyway.  

Sah- Sorry to hear about your cat. Is your other cat feeling lonely now?   

Kieke- Sorry to hear that your DH's treatment did not have the desired effect. Is there still scope for improvement over time?

Jenni- Good luck with OTD tomorrow! I guess we are all reading the same stories, but the ladies who test negative on OTD and get a positive beta do exist, plus the ladies that don't test positive until much much later.   Sorry to hear about your partner's reaction. Unfortunately, people say horrible and hurtful things when they hurt. A reason, but probably no excuse. And tomorrow, everything might look quite different anyway!  fingers crossed! And then there are the frosties. Whoop!  

Em- Sorry to hear about your mum's diagnosis. How are you dealing with this? 

SFG- Sorry for your BFN, but it sounds like you are dealing with it quite well though. Great to have good support even in real life! 

WGD- Congrats on the BFP!  Great news!

Ustoget- I hope it all went well today and that the tiny humans are good to go home very soon! 

AFM - Well, last time I was asking nosy questions about DE treatments in Czech etc, because my DP was assuming introduction of serial killer genes to the family. Well, we had another talk about it, and now it isn't serial killer genes, but the assumption that children conceived from donors eggs have higher chance of being sick (at which I told him that my old eggs promise probably a higher chance of sickness than those of a 22 year old from the Baltic countries). He also seemed unhappy that the eggs wouldn't be of Swedish descent. Clearly only that ensures decent quality of humans beings...   Funny enough, my clinic recommends going east as well for DE treatment, a thing hard to digest by my DP.  
You ladies really are a great source of information! Tbh, it is hard to get to talk to someone from my clinic. At best I can squeeze a phone call out of them. I won't have an appointment until I go in for my 1st scan halfway through my stimming treatment, so last time I saw a doctor was at ET. Nobody looks at my lining until CD8. Sounds like most of you had a check early on in the cycle to check it starts nice and thin, right? At least they did swap Puregon with Menopur for the next cycle, so at least they did make some sort of change to the last (very unsuccessful) protocol. Sorry for ranting, I just feel a bit irritated about the lack of info I receive from my clinic. And that's right: If all goes according to plan, I'll have another go before Christmas! Great way to ruin or really improve on it!   
I just saw that some of you only use organic and particular fragrance-free cosmetics and detergents. I thought perfume etc is only bad at ER and ET. Have I missed something?


----------



## kazzzee

Waterlilly the organic thing is all about improving egg quality, there's a book that's called it starts with an egg that explains all the theories why we need to avoid various chemicals. Even with DE the hormones you introduce via these chemicals can mess around with the workings of your body. I could write an essay on this! It's particularly pertinent to me because I have endometriosis and oestrogenic compounds in the environment are known to make it worse. 

Mega excited for Ustoget, hope everything is going ok there. My friend at work was born at 34 weeks and she turned out OK


----------



## Sah78

Ustoget - I hope that you are getting on ok how exciting

Wgd- congratulations

Kieke- hope your scan was good and you can have your ec soon
and sorry to hear about your differcult friend she should feel guilty I have  a friend who told my other friend about my treatment she didn't mean it badly but was still disappointed

Jenni- fingers crossed for tomorrow 

Kazzee- I have heard of that book is it worth a read? 

Water lily- I know what u mean about trying to speak to someone at the hospital my last one was a nightmare. 

Em- I am so sorry to hear about your mum 

My other cat seems fine now just a bit bored so got him some more toys to play with I don't think we will get another cat at the minute but see how things go.

I hope I haven't missed anyone else off


----------



## kazzzee

Sah I do recommend that book. You can get it on Amazon if you have the kindle app. It's not particularly long but it's very informative.


----------



## water-lily78

Kazzzee- I have actually ordered that book. Probably due to your recommendation. Still waiting for delivery though.


----------



## water-lily78

Sah- how many goes did you give the first hospital before you changed? This is a private clinic for me, so I would have thought this is better than public clinics. Or maybe this is just the way things are in Sweden. I mean generally, it is pointless to go to a gp unless you are actually dying. In all other cases you will be told to just pop some pain killers or wait 2 weeks or both. Everything is just a slight variation of your normal well-being. As you can tell, I still suffer from cultural shock.


----------



## andade

Evening all! 

Ustoget - Hope it all went well yoday and that you and DH have met the New additions to your family.     

Sfg -  The Fertility Show was great and had a couple of consultations.  Got enough bags to save myself some 5 ps!   Hope you're doing ok, x

Jenni -  Glad you've got  a plan for Mission Frosties!   Still sending     for tomorrow though. 

Mogg -  I'll let you in on a little secret, I don't pay!  I get offers from a website and tend to get tickets for different events sometimes.  I haven't been to a proper concert for ages myself!  Thanks for the good wishes for the scan,  x
Hope you got your much needed rest and are enjoying  your mat leave still. How did the jelly go down?

Kazzee - No ohss thank God!  Although another lady at my hospital got it after EC. So, fx!  EC hasn't happened yet. Details below.    
Glad youre gonna ease up a bit on work and share the workload. Don't be  shy now get the fella doing some work!   Fertility Show was good and saw the clinics that I wanted to and attended a couple of seminars. Also have added to collection of cotton bags!  I'm sure the house will get sorted out. You just don't realise how much stuff you accumulate until you have to do something like this. 
Hope you and the bubbas are well, x

Oscar - Sorry to hear that you're not getting much sleep and that the carpal tunnel is still playing up. 

Em- Hope you're feeling a bit better and that mum is settling in well.

Fifty - Good to hear that you're feeling good on the drugs.   Makes a change from horrible side effects. 

Kieke ' Fertility Show was good and busy! One of the clinics had lots of parents coming to take picturea with the Clinic Director and their babies born through IVF which they had there.  Thought  that was an advert if ever they needed one.  My friend picked up lots of sperm goodies on Saturday but  I didn't go to loads of stands like last time but I think there's some lip balm, soap and pens in my bags. Still haven't emptied them. 
That's unfortunate that  your friend did that.  I have suspicions that my friend (only one of two) who knows that I need tx did something similar. Was gonna ask her but dp said to leave it, as she knows that I suspect it and my fault for blabbing.   Neitger of thrm know that Im actually undergoing  tx. Only my mum and sister know. That's it!
I'm impressed you're still doing the Park Run.  Well Done!

Water-lily78 - Hope you had a good week with the step children. Sorry to hear you're frustrated with the communication with your clinic. Hopefully, you will have a better  experience next time. I took a list of questions to a couple of my appointments and went through my list until I has all my answers.  I even took notes, as my clinic don't seem to give you as much info as the private ones.

Sah - Glad to hear your cat seems fine now.   Hope you're doing better.

Hope I haven't missed anyone!  I scrolled back and forth through all the messages. 
Hello to everyone else! 

AFM - Well had my scan this morning and there were around 9 follies over 18 mm on the RO and there were more which were smaller.   The LO was playing silly buggers again but the doc managed to see it but it wasn't clear and she counted some follies on that side but they didn't seem as big but she didn't really count after 3, as she said there are enough on the other side and they might be wary about accessing it since its sitting by the bowel! Not sure why it's moved but she said as they grow, they can shift.  Just hoping the fibroids haven't been growing.
Anyway, so I trigger tonight but they had to prescribe me Suprecur instead of Ovitrelle that I have at home as they said it would decrease my chances of OHSS and not stimulate me any more. They have also decided to freeze any embryos if I get any, as I have responded better than expected and they want to minimise OHSS and get hormones back to normal. Think a few follies were over 20 and even heard 24/26 so probably too mature.
So EC on Weds!     Haven't quite taken it all in and spent half the day in hospital as my prescription kept getting lost on the system and I kept traipsing between the pharmacy and the clinic. 
Anyway, I'm done now!


----------



## Sah78

Thanks kazzzee will get this

Water lily - we are  lucky enough to have three nhs cycles, we had two at the first hospital and when we saw the councillor after the 2nd faulted cycle she told us that we could switch for the final one. Which worked out better as cost us a lot in travel and new hospital is a lot closer to where we live. Are you having your treatment here or in Sweden?


----------



## Sah78

Andade- glad you got on ok a the hospital not long now till ec exciting


----------



## oscar13

Another flying visit......

Ustoget, really hope all went well today and you both got to spend some time with your gorgeous miracles xxx

Jen, really really really hope you have good news in the morning! Sending bucket loads of positivity ((((())))

Andade, yippppeee for triggering! Enjoy the drug free  day, it sounds like you should have a really good number of eggs xxx

Love to all xxx


----------



## jenni01

Still negative 
Going to keep my head down today...

Ustoget::: Hope all's well with you..xx


----------



## mogg77

Sorry Jenni      loads of love to you xxxxxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

My darling Jenni, I'm so sorry. I've got my phone by me if you need to vent. Love you missy xx


----------



## Sah78

So sorry Jenni


----------



## water-lily78

Jenni- So sorry to hear  

Sah- yes, I have treatment in Sweden and I also have 3 free cycles. There are, however, waiting queues for this and it took a while to get into this clinic. The idea of waiting another 6-9 months for changing to a new clinic isn't so appealing. As Andade suggested, I probably need to become more organized with lists of questions when I do get the chance to talk to a doctor...

Kazzzee- I got the book in my mail yesterday. It seems really interesting and has a lot of scientific research for backing its claims. Now my clinic has told me that there is NOTHING I can do to improve my egg quality which is seemingly at odds with a number of research articles. What does your RE say about this or have you chosen not to tell him/her to avoid being laughed at? I don't think this is something I can discuss at my clinic.


----------



## oscar13

Jenni so so sorry my love. Anything I can do just say (((((())))))


----------



## kazzzee

Jenni you know we're all beside you at this horrible time. Xxx

What sort of immune support did you have during this? Intralipids? Steroids? Were you on clexane? Anything for your Thyroid? I'm looking out for the things that might make a difference next time. I really believe we can get pregnant if they find the missing ingredient. 

Water-Lilly when I mentioned my endometriosis to my consultant in my first round he mentioned a nutritionist that incidentally I'd already seen, so he seemed to be accepting of the fact that diet and nutrition can help with fertility. But the problem is that doctors aren't taught about the importance of nutrition (other than the five fruit and vegetables thing). So they don't get the connection. But you are what you eat. 

As for the chemicals in the environment you'll learn from the book that for example bpas have been removed from baby bottles. And there is some guidance for us to avoid them too. Whether your doctor will believe it makes a difference shouldn't matter, you just have to try it.


----------



## andade

Morning! 

Jenni - Sending you loads of  . Look after yourself and do whatever you need to do.  You gave soo much support on these threads and we're here fo venting, support etc. 

Sah - EC tomorrow,  so will keep you posted. 

Oscar - I had a lie in as no morning injection!  Just hoping they get a decent amount if eggs and they're good quality for freezing.   You never know.

Thinking I should go and get the lady garden pruned   and give myself a pedicure. Will aldo call my acupuncturist to see when she thinks I should have my next session.
Hope everyone else has a good day today x


----------



## Kieke

jenni - I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you. I know you were expecting it but to have it confirmed must be devastating.
You have brought me so many smiles during the past couple of months, you are a truly remarkable lady! Hang in there please and stay strong.
For now you have at least the consolidation there are some frosties waiting for your. Please if need be rant away! Sending you lots of love  

water-lily78 - my DH's condition is very complicated. Unfortunately his back can't be fixed so to say and it's all down to pain management, sounds easy but it isn't. Not giving up hope though!
I feel your frustration about lack of information from your clinic. Our consultant also claims that there is nothing you can do to improve egg and sperm quality - I have to disagree strongly with this. 
I'm convinced I got a better egg quality second time around because I changed supplements etc. Unfortunately in our case we have been working with my DH's frozen sperm which was frozen before I realised it can be improved by diet/supplements. Fingers crossed its not needed but if we have to cycle again we will have to freeze some improved sperm  
Regarding going organic - again it's something that doesn't harm if you try it and I feel better for it.

kazzzee - I still haven't read that book! Hope I don't need to either  

Sah - my friend is definitely trying to get into the good books again  

andade - sperm goodies! Now that sounds interesting! Glad you had a good time and it was worthwhile visiting the show. 
I regret telling some people, shame we can't undo it. Not told anyone this time but I know it's at the back of their minds, I especially feel watched when we are out because I'm know for liking my drink  
Yeah for the good harvest prospect! Sounds like you have a good amount there. Shame about the freezing but you were prepared for it. Hope it all goes well tomorrow, will be thinking of you  

ustoget - hope it all went well yesterday! 

Had another scan this morning and my lining is 11.4! Yeah!   And no further scans so no more hassle getting to the clinic and making up excuses.
I'm waiting for a call from the clinic to confirm when transfer will be - this will be either Monday (!), Tuesday or Wednesday.
I asked them when they test and it's 10 days after a blast transfer. 

Doe anyone know where to inject the fragmin injections? I forgot to ask...
Also, does anyone actually drink or eat pineapple after transfer? Not sure if I should bother.

Love to all xx


----------



## kazzzee

Kieke I bought a pineapple, cut it into six pieces, popped it in the fridge, and had one piece a day following transfer. The core is the important part. Might be nothing in it, but you try anything


----------



## kazzzee

Actually, I wonder if any of you can help with this. I posted on the fertility after cancer page on behalf of a friend yesterday, but it's a pretty quiet section so I've had no replies... 

Basically, a very good friend of mine has asked my opinion about whether she should accept the round of IVF the NHS is offering her following cancer treatment. 

She is recovering from breast cancer, in fact the breast cancer was discovered when she and her OH were taking clomid and in the initial stages of IVF on the NHS. 

Unfortunately when the cancer cropped up they were badly advised and missed out on the opportunity to harvest any eggs first. So they opted for radiotherapy rather than chemo as they were told that would give them more of a chance of having their own child. . 

They have been told there is no option for adoption because of the cancer diagnosis. 

They kicked up a fuss about being ill-advised prior to cancer treatment and finally the NHS have agreed to give them one IVF cycle despite her turning 41 in March next year. 

My advice so far to her has been to work on improving egg quality - I'm a fan of the book "It starts with an egg". The fact that she's had breast cancer suggests to me that she will have been affected by oestrogen in the environment. I'm not sure her eggs will really be ok after the radiotherapy  though. 

Second, I've suggested that she will need immune treatment. Another factor is that she has rheumatoid arthritis which is a big indicator that she will have immune issues, it's an autoimmune disease after all. I know our local hospital doesn't do immune treatment, but I'm wondering if they would allow her to have immune treatment separately. Or if she could just do that without telling them... 

Third, personally I think if she really wants this she needs to go private as she doesn't have a lot of time to play with. But obviously it's expensive if her chances are slim to start with. 

Another option I've mentioned to her previously is donor eggs. I think that might be her best bet personally, but that she'd still need the immune treatment. I'm not as clued up about this as some of you, so any advice here would be great. 

And there's one other thing to mention, her partner is 50+ so I'm not all that sure his sperm will be up to the job... 

So, what do you guys think I should advise?


----------



## mogg77

Oh Kazzeee that's hard! Your poor friend. I don't know about the immune issues but a free nhs go isn't to be sniffed at , even as a learning curve to start off with- she could get a consultation or two at the same time with private clinics maybe and have that set up for if nhs fails? 
  Jenni love I want to second what the others have said, you've been such a support this last year and have put a smile on my face many times when I was sad, do hope you're ok and don't be shy of ranting, like Kazzeee says, this WILL work, we - or at least the girls that are more clued up about it than me!-need to get you a plan of action ready for the new year and the  frosties waiting for you xxx  
  Kieke that's really soon! Exciting! I also had pineapple, but I love the stuff anyway so no hardship so thought why not! It helps to feel you are doing SOMETHING positive in the tww anyway. 
    It's funny how some clinics just won't accept or consider things like supplements, I personally thought it definitely made a difference in quality for me.
    Andade good luck for tomorrow!!!! Are they freezing straightaway or fertilising as normal and then freezing?( I'm not very clued up on procedure!  ).  
Oh yeah the jelly was rank   the jelly sweets went all opaque and engorged, the jelly absorbed moisture from the melon rind and fell apart!   I'll stick to what I know in future! Niece found it funny though!
  Water lily if it helps you can tell oh that I met a lot of the donor ladies in my Czech clinic in March and they were perfectly lovely, normal , healthy , wholesome and very good looking! Although I suppose it's hard to tell if someone's a serial killer  
  Ustoget come on we want your news!!! Hope you and babies are doing well   Xxx
    Fifty great that you're feeling good- are you short or long protocol?
  Oscar sorry to hear you're not sleeping, you must be exhausted, I'd say definitely take the two weeks if you can if only for a break before littleun gets here and takes over your world!
  Well Afm three and a half weeks to go, just had a walk round ikea and it nearly killed me! MrMoggs dad has been ringing regularly and is so excited which is lovely, he needs something to look forward to after losing son and now he's getting two grandsons in the space of a month   he's determined little one visits enough to get an Irish accent which suits me   gotta beat bristolian  
Lots of love to anyone I haven't mentioned xxxx


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee - so only pineapple for 6 days? 
How awful for your friend... My initial thought is to do as much as possible to make sure the eggs and sperm are top notch (both 3 month diet/supplement) and also look at the immune side of things. It's very unlikely that the NHS clinic is willing to participate in the 'extra's'  so if I was her I would ask during a consultation what their thoughts are and perhaps do it private on the side? 
I would definitely use the NHS round but understand time is not on her side. Difficult situation.
If the odds are really against her it might be an idea to go straight for donor eggs.... are there any stats that give an idea on success rates for ladies who have had radiotherapy? 

Mogg - I can't believe you only have 3.5 weeks to go! Due date on Sinterklaas! 
Well I thought I'd won a couple days here but I was wrong...

I know that in the greater scheme of things I should not complain... but I do (sorry).
Clinic just called  to say transfer is on Thursday the 19th because that fits better for them! I'm so annoyed but there isn't anything I can do about it. 
Sorry for the stupid question but if they test 10 days later I start counting the day after don't I? Which will make OTD Sunday the 29th which probably mean they will have to do it on a Monday.


----------



## oscar13

Jenni, I also echo what everyone else has said......you put a smile on my face on my darkest days and I would do anything to be able to ease your pain!! ((((((())))))

Kazzzee, your poor friend. Again I agree with the others ........ she doesn't want to pass up a free NHS cycle even if she just uses it as a learning curve. She will need to look at  her local NHS policy .....some will allow extras to be paid for alongside an NHS cycle (mine provided me with steroids and I paid the same clinic privately for the intralipids and scratch). If her area doesn't allow it I would definitely get at least intralipids privately. Also getting them to read It Starts with an Egg is a great place to start for egg and sperm quality ........my OH had great success with Proxeed!

Mogg, wow 3.5 weeks! I think time is flying.....your little one will be here in no time, I'm so excited for you. Bless Mr Moggs Dad! I"m sending him a big squeeze xxxx

Kieke, wishing you the best of luck for trasnfer day and great news on the lining!! I started counting the day after transfer. I hate pineapple so I ate a handful of brazils a day and also 5days of bromelain supplements (active ingredient in pineapple) xxx

Andade, Good luck for tomorrow honey xx

Waterlily, I'm afraid I don't really know much about DE so not the best person to advise xx

Ustoget where are you?? I'm dying to hear your news! Hope all is well with you and the twinnies. Thinking of you xxxxxx

AFM had a better couple of days tiredness wise and actually feeling pretty good! The issues casued by the swelling/water retention are pretty bad but apart from that I have no cause to complain (bump not feeling heavy, no back ache, no hip ache and walking pretty easily) .....long may it last!!!! Less than 5 weeks til my due date now

Love to all other s xxxxx


----------



## andade

Kieke - Are you admitting you're an alchy?  My friend's don't question it.  I had mock tails the other week but nobody made a big deal about it and they know I'm doing healthy eating.
Thanks gid the good wishes, x 
Yay to your lining!  Sorry about the delay in transfer, more time to do your Park Run and boxercise!  One more week and then you'll be there!

Kazzee - Sorry to hear about your friend.    Although inexperienced, I think your friend could accept the NHS round and start researching private clinics and doing her sperm and egg improvement protocol. I know for me my local hospital sub-fertility clinic wrote that due to my age I needed a  quick referral (even though it's been a long journey for a number of reasons!). I'm sure in her situation,  they will ensure its quick as she's a priority. Until her partner has his sperm analysed,  it will be difficult to know I'd there are any issues,. My DP is 54 and his sperm is very good, so it's not all downhill!  
You're very clued up on stuff, do I'm sure you'll give her good advice and the others will have lots of advice to give. 

Mogg - Thanks for the good luck wishes,   Theyre going to fertilise and then freeze.
Sorry to hear the jelly didn't turnout as expected but at least you experimented.  Glad niece found it  funny! 
You're gonna be next!  3 1/2 weeks is just around the corner - eekk! 
No more walking around IKea.  Get someone to push you in a trolley! 
So lovely that Grandad Moggs is excited and wants you to go  over. 

Oscar - Thanks for the good luck wishes!    
Glad that you've had a good couple of days.  You and Mogg are definitely nearing the finishing line. Pity the swelling and water retention are still causing issues. 
Look after yourself, x

Ustoget, hope you and the new additions to the family are well,  x 

Think I should go to bed soon,as up early tomorrow.


----------



## ustoget

Hi all, just popping in real quick to say I now have 2 beautiful girls called Harper (6lbs) and Madison (4lbs 3oz) they are doing absolutely brilliantly.. But I  on the other hand didn't make it easy for the docs as had complication after complication. I'm fine now but have been in high dependency since my csection on observations and only got hold them for the first time this evening but worth the wait. 
They are in neonatal being so well looked after and hubby is running back and fourth and sending pics


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Oh ustoget many many congratulations. Lovely names. I'm so happy for you and your dh. You now have your own little family!!!

I hope you recover quickly and can come home as soon as possible.

All the very best xxx


----------



## jenni01

Ustoget & Mr Ustoget.....CONGRATULATIONS!!!      
Welcome to the world "Harper & Madison"  
Your Mummy & Daddy have waited a long time for you!!  

You look after yourself Missus and make sure you get tip top care  

Yay....you're a Mummy


----------



## jenni01

Thank you all for your support yesterday  
I won't waffle on but going to be a "New Year Naughty! " 
Love to everyone


----------



## sfg29

Congratulations Ustoget and Mr Ustoget!!!  I'm so happy for you guys and beautiful names for beautiful angels.  Glad you and the bubbas are being well looked after!  Take care of yourself and don't forget to post a pic!

Andade - good luck for today, will be thinking of you.

Kieke - great news about your lining and your ET next week - eeek!

Jenni - hope you're feeling better today, I'm here if you need me xxx

Love to everyone, hope you all have a good day today.

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Andade Good Luck today my lovely


----------



## andade

Congratulations Ustoget and Mr Ustoget!!     
So glad to hear the girls are doing well, being well looked after and that you are you ok too.
Take care and keep in touch, x

Sfg - Thanks for the good luck wishes. Thinking of you,  x 

Jenni- Thanks for the good luck and hope you're looking after yourself,  x 

Just in the waiting room, waiting to be seen .


----------



## Fiftyshades34

All the best Andade!!!! All very exciting! Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations ustoget xxx


----------



## oscar13

Whoop whoop Ustoget!!!!! Congratulations on your daughters, lovely names xxx. So glad you posted I was getting worried...... Sorry to hear you had a rough time but must feel so worth it it when you see their beautiful faces. Hope you feel better soon ((((())))))

Andadae, Good luck!!!!!!!! xxxxxx

SFG and Jenni (((()))

Fifty, lovely to see you! How are you doing? xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi Oscar!!

How's you?? You are close now too? Xx

I'm doing well. Just waiting on af and then need to have scan and hopefully can start Stims. Looking to be in Greece next week as af is due now!!! I'm getting all the symptoms apart from the main one!!! 

Xx


----------



## oscar13

Oooo Fifty it's getting close now then! Are you still waiting to book flights etc? Do we need to.start the AF twerking on here??


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Ha ha Oscar I think we do! I've been getting af pains since Sunday and nothing!!!! Need the banana dance! 

I'm not booking flights til I get the go ahead from serum. It's just all up in the air at the moment!! Especially with booking the time off with work. I've actually told my boss though and she's been great! 


Xx


----------



## andade

Fifty - Thanks Fifty!  
Can't send you dancing bananas for your AF as using my phone, so here's a dancing emoticon. 💃💃💃

Oscar - Thank you.  Hope your days good with not too much discomfort.

Going down at 11:30, so watching Sky Go on my phone. Im hungry!


----------



## oscar13

Fifty, good to hear your Boss has been supportive....it is so important! I have begun a waddling version of the bannana dance for you xx

Andade, thinking of you hun xx


----------



## mogg77

Wow I've only just woken up  
Congratulations ustoget!!!!!! Those names are so sweet! I was like Oscar and starting to get a bit jittery about you- so glad all is well and littlest girl sounds a pretty good weight after all ! Hope you and your little family are home soon xxxx
Fifty I can't give you a banana dance- I lost my extra smileys for some reason!! Will reiki do??    Greece next week, how lovely, how long will you stay? I was in Prague for ten days in the end so I'm guessing will be similar?
Andade good luck for a bumper crop and enjoy those after ec biccies!
Jenni I wish I could be naughty with you on New Year's Eve- I bet you do good naughty! 
Oscar yes time is whizzing by- I was under the impression it would slow to a crawl the last month but no! Glad you're feeling more lively xxx
Keike after all the various delays you're entitled to a moan! So long as the day that suits them also suits your body the best!  But nearly there xxx
Love to everyone one else xxx


----------



## Kieke

Did somebody say banana dance? 
              
I hope it does the trick for you Fifty!  

ustoget - massive congratulations to you and your Mr! Love their names and glad to hear they are doing well.     
I hope you get your strength back soon so you can enjoy your little ones.

oscar - I might buy some bromelain supplements.
Glad you are feeling better.

andade - ehhh yes but not a the moment  
I know I shouldn't moan, I'm already not as worked up about it as I was yesterday. Must be my grazy hormones!  

You will have had your EC by now and I hope it went smooth!
Rest up for the day and take it easy.  

jenni - I'm sure you are a right fire cracker!  

mogg - good morning!  

I tried out my new vegan/organic body/face/hair and it's proper hippy stuff! It looked and smelled like it oozed straight out of a forest


----------



## kazzzee

Just a quicky to welcome our first limboland babies  Congratulations to the Ustogets. I'm unbelievably excited for you guys. Hope you are on the mend Ustoget X 

And good luck to Andade! 

Thanks for the tips re my friend as well xxx


----------



## andade

Hi all! 

Just a quick one!

Mogg - Thanks for the good wishes again.   Biccies?  I had a coffee and a sandwich! 

Kieke - Glad you're not as worked up as yesterday.  You need to relax and take it easy.
The new organic stuff sounds interesting!  

Kazzee - Thanks! 

I'm now home and in some pain and having something to eat.
In a bit of a shock as they collected 30 eggs! But as you know,  it's all about the quality so we'll see how they progress.  
Anyway, gonna rest now.

Hope everyone is having g a good day, x


----------



## Kieke

Wowzers andade! That's a lot indeed!
Glad you are at home - fingers crossed they all fertilise over night  
Take it easy and drink lots and lots and lots of water xx


----------



## mogg77

30!!!! Ouch!!! Well done Andade and take it easy now, your poor follies!


----------



## oscar13

Well done Andade! Hope you recover quickly xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Wowzers Andade, that's quite a crop. Good luck with the fertilisation. You've got lots there so fingers crossed they can get a nice bunch to blast for you


----------



## Sah78

Andade- wow well done


----------



## andade

Kieke - Im hoping at least some fertilise. I am taking it easy. Just had pineapple and ginger sponge! 🙈  
Mogg - I wondered why I had pain when I woke up. When the nurse told me, I knew why. 
Oscar - Taking it easy and feel fine so far,  so hopeful that I'll be good.  
Kazzee - Thanks!   Got my fx but being grounded as we all know things can turn quite quickly. 
Sah - Thanks!  Hope you're ok.

Hope everyone is well, x


----------



## sfg29

Wowzer Andade, I think that's the biggest crop I have ever heard!  I felt bloody awful when I got 15 eggs so I can't imagine how you must be feeling!  Hope the pain eases quickly for you and like the other girls have said, drink plenty of water and take care of yourself  I'm going to do a little fertilisation jig for you - I have everything crossed all of them will fertilise                    

Fifty - I'm not forgetting you, here's a little twerk for your AF                    

So excited and slightly jealous that you're off to Greece next week and really pleased your boss has been brilliant about your tx, it certainly helps and one less thing to worry about.

Oscar - hugs to you my lovely.  I'm glad to hear you are feeling better - I hope it stays that way for the next few weeks for you.

Mogg - can't believe your jelly concoction didn't turn out ok, it sounded good to me!  At my netball presentation night back in June, they had bowl full of haribos on the table marinated in vodka and barcadi and they were lush even though they went slightly slimey and gloopy towards the end of the night    Not long for you now - can't wait for you and Oscar's to bring your bundle of joys into the world.

Kazzeee - hope you're well and not working too hard in your condition?  I echo what the other girls have said about your friend's dilemma, definitely take the NHS round even if it's to learn from and also research private clinics if they have to go again.  I also think using DE would be a better option for her considering the tx she just had and also it may increase her chances.

Kieke - errr your vegan organic body/face/hair thing sounds interesting.....I think I will stick to my imperial leather!  

Sah - how's it going and hope your other cat is back to him/herself?

Jenni -      

Hello and waves to everyone else I've not mentioned, hope you're all well.

AFM not much going on really, still waiting to hear back from the clinic so will drop them another email if they don't get in touch by the end of the week.  I think I am going to explore intrallipids and neupogen wash for my tx, not sure if I need either of them to be honest as my uNK cells are not that high but feel I have to do something different.  

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning 
Andade:::   
30 eggs!!!! 
Wowsers!!!...I hope you feel OK after having all of those taken!! 
You could be the Waltons!!    

Oscar::: Your turn next to pop out bubz!! 

Moggs::: Good on you for having a sleep in!!...you are after all sleeping for 2!! 

Kazzee::: Hope you're OK hun!!

WGD:::: Morning Momma! 

Filthy::: Do you still need the nananananas??      

SFG::: Hello sweetness!!...I think your plan sounds good....you need to cover all bases to give yourself the best chance!!!  
You will get there!  

Ustoget...Mr Ustoget...Harper and Madison...Good Morning to you all! 

Kieke::: You've made out like you smell like Stig of The Dump! 

Sah::: Hope you're OK hunny!!  

Cloudy::: Have a wonderful holiday!! 

So I got another couple of emails from the clinic yesterday....they want me to have two blood tests done..
1) V Leiden
2) FII "something!"

And they also suggest having the scratch done and introducing steroids next time around...
I posted on the North East board yesterday asking if anyone has had the scratch done and how much but not had a reply yet.
Have any of you lovely lot had a scratch done near Newcastle?...how much was it?
Anyway I think that the best thing to do is get "body ready" and not to just rush over on "Mission Frostie"...
It won't be to far into the New Year....but not sure when!

So have a good day everyone and sorry if I didn't mention your name!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Aw ladies thanks for the banana dances... But it's not working... I might have to wear white linen trousers to Work!!!!!!! 

Xxx


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Sfg - Thanks for the mega fertilisation dance!   Feeling much better today thanks and not so uncomfortable, so I think I've dodged the OHSS train. 
Glad you have a plan of things to do for next tx cycle.  Hope the clinic gets back to you quickly.  

Jenni - I'm feeling better today thanks but I know someone has played about with my ovaries! 
The Waltons!   That might be taking it a bit far!  
Good to see the clinic wants to do extra tests to see if that will help for next time.  Also, getting the 'body ready' is good although I'm sure you're ready already!    What are you planning to do?
Did Kieke have the scratch? Although my geography is embarrassing me, as I can't remember how close to you she is. 
Hope you're well, x

Fifty - Let's work the AF dance!              
Added some extra twerking and I like monkey! 
C'Mon AF, lets do this! 

Got my report back from the love lab!
8 eggs were chosen for ICSI and of those 5 were mature and they all fertilised.  The rest were IVF and  of those 5 fertilised, so there are 10 embies to keep an eye on and see how they develop. I won't get a call until next week now.
So now it's the waiting game and hoping we have something to freeze.    
Got acupuncture later,  as my acupuncturist says it's good post EC to stave off OHSS. I'm feeling good though and just need a bit more rest.  Think I need a massage  though, as my back has been hurting whilst stimming and I got joint pain after triggering with Suprecur. 

Hope everyone is well and has a good day, x


----------



## Kieke

sfg - interesting is an understatement  
Hope the clinic will get in touch with you soon so you can make a plan of attack for next time.

jenni - the smell comes close  
Yes I have had the scratch done twice, I believe there are lots of places where you can have it done and it's rather straightforward.
I paid £90 for it so would expect it to be around the same in your area. (BTW I had it in my mind you are also down South...  )
I agree with getting 'body ready' and throwing everything at it! 

Fifty - the banana's are playing up but I hope AF arrives soon! 

andade - glad you aren't feeling too bad, 10 embies is a great result! You must be well pleased  

ustoget - hope you had a good night sleep last night and Harper & Madison continue to do well!

Question for the ladies who have been taking blood thinners (fragmin) - do you inject in your stomach?
Also, I read that if you take blood thinners you shouldn't also eat pineapple after transfer, any thoughts?


----------



## kazzzee

Kieke I'm on clexane but I guess it's similar. You inject in the love handles, the flabby bits at the side rather than where you inject in a cycle. Have to say now my skin is stretched there it's getting harder and harder to pinch a bit to inject into. I did the pineapple thing. Never read about mixing it with blood thinners. There's a lot of conflicting info to be honest, but a little can't hurt. 

Andade congratulations! 10 embies  You keep that OHSS at bay! It's good that they are freezing them - I just remembered that when I was in hospital back in week 10 (for that scary bleed) I was told the lady who'd been in the bed before me had OHSS and was supposed to be heading back to her clinic for transfer the day I moved to that ward!

Jenni - V Leiden is to do with clotting. It's why so many of us are on clexane or similar. It's a risk factor for miscarriage. F11 is thyroid related - it's an antibody I think. I had a scratch before my cycle. It's supposed to aid implantation. 

SFG - you might as well try and cover everything next time. Definitely worth looking at immunes again - do you know if your cytokines were tested as well as your NK.


----------



## sandyman

Hi everybody 
We have just finished our first cycle of IVF which unfortunately failed... So now we are picking ourselves up and trying to figure out our next step. I wish we could hurry up and get Christmas out the way, it feels like its standing in the way. And I usually love Christmas!!! 
How is everyone? 
Nice to meet you all!
Babydust to all! 
X


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Aw ladies thanks for the dances!!!

Andade - you made me laugh my fave is the wiggly bum! Still not here! Well done on all those embies!!! Excellent news! Drink plenty of fluids! 

Does dtd bring on af?? Might give it a go... Xx


----------



## andade

Kieke - I am well pleased. DP is more pleased about this than the eggs retrieved yesterday.
Hope you get the advice about your blood thinner. How's DH?  

Kazzee - Thanks for the congrats.   I'm not sure how she could have transfer after suffering OHSS!  It must have been extremely uncomfortable. 

Mysteryminx - Sorry that you find yourself here.   Welcome to the board. There's a wealth of experience and support and ladies at all different stages, so I'm sure you'll be fine. It's still quite recent, so I think you need to give yourself some time to think about your next steps and be mentallying and physically ready.
Take care, 

Fifty - Wiggly bum was for twerking!   Here's some more as AF is being stubborn!      
Dtd always does it for me.   Def give it a go. Who said bringing on AF can't be fun! 

Had acupuncture which was great   Then I had to walk part of the journey home as there was the most atrocious traffic and I got off the bus and walked past 7 buses!   Finished eating, now, what's for dessert?


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning 
Filthy::: Did you get your "bow chicky wow wow" on hun?....did it work?  

Kazzee::: Thanks for the heads up with ref to the tests!! it does help that between everyone someone always knows whats going on!!
Thank you 

Kieke::: I had Clexane this time round and will have it again next time....Like Kazzee say's you just stick it into your flabby bit (I have an abundance of this!)....it's a prefilled syringe and you don't flick it to get bubbles out...just pinch the skin...stick it in and push till  it won't go any further...It can sting sometimes but you get used to it!! 

Andade:: That's excellent news about your embies!! 
I'm trying to get a joint friend of our's "Amy" to come on here cos she needs advice....I get the impression she's not a shy girl!! but just doesn't want to hassel everyone with questions!!
So you kick her bum and tell her to come on!! 

MysteryMinx::: Sorry you find yourself  in "Limbo" but if I say so myself this is a fab group that's full of support and crazy people that will help you!!

Huge hello to everyone!!!  

So the bleeding started yesterday....and it's rather painful!
I did the house ysterday so my day will be full of painkillers and minimal activity!
My clinic abroad will do the scratch for 50 euros but I'm going to shop around in the UK still...

Anywho....have a good day girls!!!  

P.s....Amy get your little butt on here and start picking peoples brains!!


----------



## oscar13

Good morning lovelies!!

I will start by welcoming MysteryMinx! Sorry you find yourself here but we will help in anyway that we can xxx

Jen, I had steroids (only low dose though) and scratch thos time. I have to say 50 euros is a bargain....mine cost £260!!!! Sounds like a chill out day (maybe with a hot water bottle) is just what you need today xxx

Fifty, I am still wobbling about for you in a very ungainly fashion in the hope your AF arrives soon xx

Andade, fabulous news on the embies! Keeping everything crossed they keep developing beautifully xxx

Kieke, sorry no experience of the blood thinners xx

Ustoget, hope your gorgeous little family are doing well xxx

Mogg, not long now honey xx

Cloudy, long time no hear, hope all is OK xxx

Amy, Amy, Amy, Amy, Amy.....thought I would start a.chant to encourage  her over!!!!

To all our other limbo lovelies that I haven't mentioned my name .....happy friday! I hope you are all as well as you can be while navigating this journey (((((())))))


----------



## andade

Morning! 

Jenni - Thanks for the thumbs up!  
Sorry you are in pain today.  Rest up, watch some box sets and eat naughty things.  
The scratch sounds dead cheap! Thats like £35!!   
I'm off to do some butt kicking and get Amy over here. Not sure what she's worried about.  

Oscar - I hope they keep developing too but waiting til next week to find out.   
I've now got an image of you twerking for Fifty with your belly jiggling around.  Think that image will make me chuckle for a while.  
Hope you have a good day today and that it's not to tiresome.

Ustoget - Hope you and the babes are doing well. 

Everyone else, have a good day, x


----------



## oscar13

Ha Andade it is a very big (but solid) belly....imagine a dancing hippo!!


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee - plenty flabby bits for me as well!  

mysteryminx - sorry you are finding yourself in limbo. Your negative is still so fresh, give it a couple of weeks and you will be decorating your Christmas tree. 
Are you looking at doing a fresh cycle in the new year?

fifty - did the     make a difference?

andade - DH's isn't too good but thanks for asking. For some reason his hips and legs are hurting badly so I'm going to see if some of my massage magic can help him out. We got a follow up letter to see the pain consultant again... 12th January!! 
How are you feeling? 

jenni - wow, that is very cheap! Don't think you will find it any cheaper over here.
Take it easy today  

oscar - still twerking away?  

My nosey manager was at it again, lurking around my desk this morning asking me how things were going. I said 'all fine thanks'. He than said 'I mean you, outside work, any progress?'. I told him that if I wanted to share anything with him I would let him know.... to which he replied 'fair enough' and walked off.
It was a bit awkward but I don't think he will ask again


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely limbo ladies  

After a little bit of gentle encouragement from jenni & andade & some fabulous chanting from oscar I thought I would come & say hi  

I have been having treatment at Bourn Hall Cambridge & have done 3 fresh cycles of ivf now, the first was in April/May 2014 & I was known to have fibroids but they decided to go ahead with treatment just in case the surgery to remove the fibroids ended up with a hysterectomy, on the first cycle we got 7 eggs & 5 fertilised, we had a 5 day blast transferred & nothing to freeze, it was a bfn & af started 7dp5dt.

I then had an open myomectomy last november & was able to go ahead with my second round of ivf in May/June this year, we got 10 eggs collected & 5 fertilised, we had 2 x 5 day blasts transferred & nothing to freeze & it was a bfn, af started 9dp5dt.

I did my third cycle in September/October of this year & added the scratch & intralipids, we got 10 eggs collected but only 3 fertilised, so we ended up with two 2 day embies transferred & I was on increased progesterone support but again it was a bfn although I did finally make it to otd   They decided to freeze my remaining embie at day 3 when it was 6 cells  

I had a follow up with lovely Dr M & asked her what my best chance of success was & she recommended using the frostie since it is there but then trying de. I am fine with the idea of de as for me a successful outcome is more important than anything else & I went to the fertility show & talked with some clinics abroad so feel very positive about it  

I am currently in limbo trying to decide what tests I should get done before having more treatment. I was thinking of getting the serum hidden infection tests done & also an endometrial biopsy with Prof Quenby to see what she would advise. I have a nagging doubt that maybe there is damage from the myo which isn't showing up on the stims ultrasounds & wonder if I should investigate this further? I saw my gp yesterday & she said she could refer me to gynae to see about a hysteroscopy to check what is going on, do you think this is a good idea? My clinic also wants me to get the following blood tests redone - hep b, hep c, hiv & tfts, my gps computer was on a go slow so she said to email her the list & she would sort it out so I wonder whether there are any others I should add?

Sorry to do such a long afm post, I will try & catch up on where everyone is so I know what is going on  

Andade I notice there is no mention of barry here!  

Jenni thank you for being lovely x  

Oscar thank you for the chanting, lovely cloudy is our myomectomy moderator & she has snuck off on holiday x  

Mystery minx I'm sorry it was a bfn, take care x  

I hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello Amy!

Welcome aboard! Have you have the sperm tested with DNA fragmentation test? Did you use icsi? Or standard Ivf?

Xx


----------



## andade

Oscar - Now I've got the image of a twerking hippo!  I'm sure you're not comparable though!

Kieke - Sorry to hear about DH. Hope that the pain is temporary, as he doesn't need any additional pain with his back. I'm sure your massage will work its magic!   Do you use any specific creams on DH.  There's an ointment that I use on my my mum and DP which gives some temp relief/more comfort if not permanent help. 
They realky take their time with appointments don't they? Although,  I think DP had to wait 6 weeks after his pain block as they wanted to see what impact it had.
I'm good thanks. Less abdo pain when walking, more so if it's pressed.
Good on you with your manager!👍

Amy - Welcome aboard! 
Hope you get some answers.
Are you trying to ruin my reputation?   I have an image to uphold.  Plus, the ladies here think I'm sane.


----------



## oscar13

Welcome Amy! You are very welcome for the chanting. I am a Bourn Hall Cambridge graduate so am obviously very fond of them. I saw the lovely Dr M following my first failed cycle and she recommended the scratch and intralipids and prescribed me a lose dose steroid and upgraded to IMSI - I shall be eternally grateful! What supplements/egg and sperm improvement protocols have you been doing?? I can sound like a broken record but prior to this successful cycle I also read It starts with an Egg by Rebecca Fett and implemented a lot of what she suggested at least 3 months before. I also did acupuncture and listened to Zita West downloads.

I'm afraid I can't help re fibroids.....I only have 1 which is 2cm and nobody ever showed any interest in it.

who knows what did the trick but best of luck!!!

Kieke, sorry to hear about DH! Hope your magic hands manage to bring some relief! xxx


----------



## jenni01

I'm confused!!?? 

So Andades saying she has a good reputation and other people think she's sane!!?? 

Oscar is a twerking dancing hippo!! 

Filthy is now an outed perv cos she loves the twerking emoticon!! 

I love how you guys make me look normal!! 

Welcome "Amy" and as promised....      

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## andade

Jenni, you are doing us no favours!  I  think the newbies will run a mlie and the mods might start asking for character refs!


----------



## jenni01

Ooh I never thought of that!!...
I can supply a character ref from a distant relative who lives in Antarctica called John Smith but he's deaf and he can't read or use a computer!! 
I think "Amy" will fit in fine anyway Andade....she's bonkers!!


----------



## WhatGracieDid

You're all utterly loopy and I love it


----------



## Kieke

Hello Amy! 
I would defo have a hysteroscopy if you can get a referral. If you have a nagging feeling about it I would investigate it.
I'm just about to have a FET but if need be I will be looking into further testing as well.
The Serum hidden infection test is something I would have done as well.
Sorry I can't be of much help but I'm sure the other ladies can give better advice.

andade - who's barry? I feel I don't know you at all!  
Massage and/or creams normally don't help but since this is 'new' pain we are giving it a go. 
A couple of years back he had some success with myofascial release but the result never lasted and it was bloody expensive. During the sessions I have picked up some techniques which I hopefully still remember.
You are right about waiting times - still going to try to speed it up.

Thanks Oscar! 

jenni - you know how to sell the ladies well!


----------



## Amy76

Hello everyone  

Thank you for the lovely welcome  

Fifty we just had standard sperm tests before treatment & used ivf not icsi, I think there were a couple of immature eggs on our last cycle, a couple that failed to fertilise & a couple that fertilised abnormally but they said that could be because more than one sperm got in? I forgot to say my amh was 6.7 when it was tested a couple of years ago, initially they thought the fibroids were causing implantation failure & now they think egg quality might be an issue but have always seemed to think the sperm was ok, do you think we should get more tests done on that? sending you some af dancing in the hope it helps x      

Andade I will try my hardest not to ruin your reputation with the lovely limboland ladies!  

Oscar hooray for a Bourn Hall graduate   I do love Dr M & she has done most of my appointments, scratch, ec & et   I didn't have any steroids but she did say she would add them for the fet, I have been vegetarian for over 25 years but generally have a healthy diet & go to the gym 3-4 times a week, I was taking coq10 & vegetarian omega 3 last cycle as well as pregnacare, dp doesn't drink or smoke & keeps quite fit but hasn't been taking any supplements. I confess that I have the rebecca fetts book but felt a bit overwhelmed by all the things I might be doing wrong at the start so didn't finish it  

Kieke thank you for the advice on the hysto, I do feel like it might be worth doing for peace of mind, a massage with magic hands for dh sounds like a treat x  

Jenni you will always be special! x


----------



## andade

Jenni - Can he do mine as well? 

WGD -  Loopy may be an understatement!   How you doing?

Kieke -  To be fair Amy introduced Barry! 
Anyway, Barry is to do with the eggies fertilising and it's turned into a bit of a serial! There's a whole story.  
Excerpt from EC day! -I take comfort in the fact that BW is looking down and singing sweet soulful tunes in his deep voice while they get jiggy!    Although they've never met due to blocked tubes, so hope they like what they see!  
See, V crazy! 

Amy - Reputation is in tatters now.  Even though Jenni doesn't think I have one!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Just a quick one....my second of the day     ooooo er.... Hasn't done the trick by the way!!!

Thank you all for the twerking bums!! I wish I could bring you the good news it's worked but it hasn't! I'm no longer stressing. I've emailed penny she's told me not to worry! I'm more stressed if I start tomorrow about getting a baseline scan but she said Monday will be fine! All I want is sugar today! Not good when on pred!!!

Amy- the standard sperm tests do not show you everything. If this did show anything you can use supplements such as high dose vit c and vit e. We were recommended sperm DNA fragmentation test after multiple miscarriages but we also now have multiple bfn. I would definitely think about icsi because you get a good crop of eggs but I noticed that you have half of your eggs/sperm make embryos with none to freeze. Did they they tell you about the embryo quality? As the other lovely ladies have suggested start with supplements on egg quality and sperm quality. We have been on this for ages now and I can send you my
List if you wish? I also have low amh for my age however last year it has risen!!! I'm not sure about de for
You just yet because you get a good amount of eggs. You could get immunes tested but if I was you I think I would concentrate on just testing the sperm tested first and getting on the supplements if you decided to go
With oe again! 

Hope this helps a little? I've had every test going... Bar seeing dr g ... I've been with Argc and serum in Greece so everything has been thrown at my transfers... Only thing different on my
Current go is pre treatment protocol and I've had my dodgy tube operated on!!

Xx


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Andade - TBH, I'm going utterly loopy with anxiety at the moment   Up until yesterday I had some really strong symptoms - extreme tiredness, constipation, cramps and then I woke up yesterday and they had gone :-/ and then last night I went a whole night without getting up to pee. So I'm having a mini freak out today, even though the cramps/backache are now back this afternoon that it's all going wrong. I've even had some yellow discharge this afternoon which I've not had before. I've left a message for a call back from the clinic just to try and reassure myself for the weekend. Yup, I have lost the plot


----------



## oscar13

Gracie, try not to panic.......I was symptom free for ages xxxx

Amy, defo echo what Fifty said....I'm  not I would give up on own eggs/sperm until you have tried some improvement protocol. Bourn tends to recommend Proxeed for men (my OH had definite improvement with it) and there is a womens version too. But obviously moving to DE is a personal choice xxxx

Fifty, sorrybthe twerking and banana dances haven't helped xx


----------



## jenni01

WGD::: Aw hunny try not to worry 
The girls who are pregnant can reassure you that it's nothing to worry about and hopefully your clinic got in touch to make you feel better 

Filthy::: I'm glad I kept you as "Filthy!"....bragging to everyone about your bedroom antics!! 
Bloomin AF's never play ball when you need them to.....still I bet Fii's not complaining with the extra nooky! 

Kieke::: Sorry your hubby is in so much pain again 
I hope you're massage helped him a little bit... 

Andade::: Barry White!!...I reckon your's are listening to "Get down on it....!!" 

Amy::: "Special!"..."Special!"...Eeee do ya no what it is?!!... 

"I'm a fire starter.....twisted fire starter!!"


----------



## andade

Fifty - Poo to AF not arriving! 

WGD - Try not to worry, although I know it's easy for me to say!  From speaking to other ladies, the symptoms or lack of vary and aren't clear predictors. I hope you can be reassured by the other ladies until you hear from the clinic.  

Jenni -  I can imagine them boogying to that tune but it's not really a mood setter!


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely ladies  

Andade sorry about the reputation   I hope it doesn't take too long for you to rebuild it!  

Kieke the idea is that after ec the lights are turned low in the love lab & Barry White sings sweet love songs as the sperm & eggs get busy  

Fifty thank you for your advice, I would definitely be interested to see your list of supplements, you seem very knowledgeable   one of the options I could try is us taking supplements whilst doing more tests - sperm tests, the hysteroscopy, serum infection tests & endometrial biopsy then see what the results show before deciding whether to do the fet, a fresh oe cycle or move to de. I really hope that the pre treatment protocol & tube op make the difference & this cycle is successful for you x  

WGD I am so sorry you are having a difficult time at the moment x  

Oscar Dr M said my chances with oe were around 10% but could be 70% with de, they have never mentioned doing anything to improve sperm & always say it is good so I don't know whether that is a sign that the sperm is fine & it is me with the problems? It is so difficult to know what to do for the best   Congratulations on your successful treatment, it is always lovely to hear positive stories x  

Lovely crazy jenni well done for getting through this week I know it must have been tough x  

Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## mogg77

Welcome amy, looks like the girls are looking after you!   I don't think I've anything I can add to the advice really , for me I think it was improved egg quality due to supplements, but it could equally of been the embryogen, better monitoring of embryos, icsi instead of just IVF or that the ds we used was better this time? but best of luck!
Mysteryminx sorry about your bfn, hope you manage to enjoy Christmas anyway and can go in fresh in the new year xx
Wgd just to reassure you I felt exactly the same with hard to pin down symptoms that came and went. In the end I couldn't take it and went for private scan at 7 weeks which made me feel better- well, for a bit!  If you haven't already I recommend you join an early pregnancy thread just for extra support and to compare symptoms- you'll see everyone is in the same boat feeling worried xxx
Right catch up later girls love to you all,  I've made apple tart and custard   pig out time   xxx


----------



## Max 2012

Hi

Not sure if this is the right place to post or not,  but I saw the title limbo land and I kind of feel that's where I am at the moment. I suffered my 2nd biochemical pregnancy last week and now have no frosties left. We had successful icsi on the nhs in 2011, which resulted in our son being born in 2012. We had 12 day 3 embryos left and have spent the last 18 months using them to try for a sibling.  Only 4 out of the 12 survived the thaw.  2 resulted in a bfn and the other were 2 very short lived bfp's.

As we now need to go private I have found the cheapest place to be around 6k. We only have 3k saved up and feel desperate to get started straight away. My mum offered to lend us the difference,  but if treatment is successful then we would struggle to pay her back as I would he going on maternity leave and then have high nursery costs for a few years afterwards. So we have looked into egg sharing.  It is amazing what the price difference is, at only 1.4k. We thought this is the answer to what we needed and have registered our interest at a local clinic. But I think it has hit me today exactly what being a donor would mean and after hearing my mums reaction to the suggestion it has only made me question it more. I know being a donor would be by far the cheapest option,  and it would be helping someone else fulfil their dream, but I don't know if I could handle it working for someone else and not for me.

My head is in bits not knowing what to do, egg share,  carry on saving or to borrow the funds. I know nobody on here has the right answer but I just feel that I need to chat people who are on a similar understanding. 

Thanks


----------



## mogg77

Hi and welcome max , sorry about your troubles with the fet.I'll be brief cos a bit sleepy! But just over 3k is around what we paid all in for our (luckily) successful treatment in Prague. That's incl flights and hotel. We went out once for one night stay for consult,picked up meds, flew back next day, then month or so later I went alone and stayed ten days. So that might be worth thinking about


----------



## Sah78

Wgd- I hope you got some reinsurance 

Welcome mystery, Amy and Max

Jenni and Sgf I hope you are both ok

Andade - do you know when et is yet

Mogg and Oscar - not long now ...😊

Kieke- your dh must feel so fed up with his back problems

I am with Bourne hall too but won't need to go to Cambridge until i have my ec and et.

It is hard to keep up once you don't go on here for a bit so hope I haven't missed anyone out.


----------



## Step_by_Step

Hi All, I know I've been away for a long time since i announced my BFP on here and told you all the awful news about our family friend who sadly passed away due to cancer. Since then it's been a bit of a rollercoaster to be honest. At our friends wake we found out that my FIL had suffered a stroke, he's now doing fine but as you can imagine he was in hospital for a while and had surgery. During this time we found out that DH's boss' wife whilst at work helping someone who was having an epileptic fit suffered a brain aneurysm and died on the spot. 

Throughout this period i had been for 2 scans, one at 6+3 and another at 7+5, we saw a lovely growing blob that had a beautiful heartbeat. Plus we had seen the midwife and consultant (due to my heart condition). Last Wednesday (9+5) we went for a 3rd scan and unfortunately i have had another missed miscarriage, our little blob only measured 8+3. Thursday i had medical management but was kept in hospital due to my heart condition. Sorry in advance for TMI.... When i had been told i had passed everything i then passed another large clot (size of the palm of my hand) the sister said that it was more placenta which for 8+3 was extremely big as they had already seen the placenta. She said this may be the reason the pregnancy wasn't viable?? When i had my previous MMC earlier this year they said even though i didn't find out until 10+4 i was only measuring 6+5 (I'd had a scan at 6+3 and saw a HB). When i had the ERPC the paperwork stated volume of products removed was 8 weeks. Could this mean that the placenta again was really big?? I need to do some research to try and find out what could be causing this? Is it a blood clotting problem? Is it something to do with my heart condition?? I don't know at the moment. I am awaiting an apt to see the consultant so that we can put a plan in place or tests can be done sooner rather than later. 

Sorry for the 'all about me' post, I've just feel like I've had a lot going on over the last 6 weeks, I'm full of a cold, sore throat, cough etc, feeling very sorry for myself and also very sad. 

Hi to all the new ladies, I'm so sorry you have found yourself in limboland but please don't be to disheartened as you can see a lot of the ladies on here are pregnant. 

Jenni - so sorry to read your news, keep your chin up girl and get ready for operation frostie. 

Max - Sorry to see you on here, i saw your sad news on the SMH thread. These ladies are fab and will help as best they can. 

Mogg - Not long to go at all!! 

Sorry to everyone I've missed I'm writing from memory but it's all a bit mushy at the moment. 

My gosh I'm saying sorry a lot!!!!!! xx


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Amy - I have to hope that so e of my reputation remains! 

Mogg - Your posts are always punctuated with  food and make me hungry!  Apple tart and custard sound yum!😋

Max - So sorry to hear that you find yourself here and hope you find some support and help.  Like Mogg, I was going to ask if you have considered going abroad,  as it is significantly cheaper.  One clinic that I consulted with doesn't even require you to stay during stims,  as you can send your tracking scans from here to the clinic and just go over for EC.  I'm sure the others will be on to offer advice and some of them have actually had treatment abroad too.

Sah -  Im hoping to have FET due to the clinic wanting to avoid OHSS.  It's a waiting game now to see if any survive to be frozen. 
How you doing?

Step - So sorry to hear that all you've been through recently. Sorry to hear that your friend passed away too.    This would be a lot for anyone do deal with, much less someone in your condition.  I really hope that you look after yourself and take time to deal with all you've been going through.
I hope that your clinic can do some tests, so that you can find out what is going wrong and what can be fo e differently next time to support your pregnancy.
Look after yourself,  x 

Hope everyone else is ok on this sad day in Paris. Puts things into perspective.  
Hope everyone is well, x


----------



## mogg77

Hi step, really sorry to hear that- I was just wondering how you were as we hadn't heard from you in ages. You've had a horrendous few weeks, the placenta issue definitely sounds like it needs investigating so I hope the consultant can shed some light for you xxx 
Hi to everyone else on this grey day xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely limbo ladies  

Mogg it is so difficult to know what will make a difference, great that the changes worked for you & you will get to meet your lo very soon x  

Max I'm sorry for what you have been through   I was at the fertility show last weekend & would say it is certainly worth investigating treatment abroad because it can be much cheaper so might be a way of you having treatment without having to egg share or borrow money x  

Step I'm really sorry to hear everything that you have been through recently   I can't begin to imagine how difficult the last few weeks have been for you, I hope the hospital test results give you some answers x  

Andade you are right that the tragic events in Paris put things in to perspective   I hope you are feeling ok & your embies are doing well x  

Sah are you having treatment at a satellite clinic? I have been really impressed with Cambridge x  

Hello jenni, Oscar, fifty, wgd, kieke, mystery & anyone else I've missed  

I hope everyone is ok & having a nice weekend x


----------



## Kieke

Amy - I had no symptoms but during a 'stimming scan' this polyp was spotted. Now I've had them (they found more after a diagnostic) removed a couple of things are noticeably different so I have high hopes for my upcoming FET.

andade - oh I love a bit of Barry! He certainly did his magic for you  
How are you feeling? Will they update you on Monday?

Fifty - surely AF will have made it's appearance by now?   

WGD - I can only imagine what a scary time it must be once you actually find yourself pregnant. I hope the other ladies have been able to ease your mind  

jenni - love your profile thingy!  

Max - sorry you have to join us. I would also look into treatment abroad first before thinking about donating your eggs or borrowing money.  

Step - my heart goes out to you! What a stressful and awful time you've had. I hope they will be able to give some answers or advice so you can prepare yourself for the next round.  

Thanks for asking about my DH ladies. I haven't been able to do my magic as yet since he is in so much pain that he can't lay down on the massage bed... 
But I think this 'new' pain is temporary. Well I hope to god it is anyway. 

Attended another wet and wild park run this morning, hopefully the last for a long time!  

Just had my first fragmin injection and it wasn't half as bad as expected. I keep forgetting I'm a pro now  

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Max 2012

Thanks for your responses.  We have talked about going abroad, but I haven't got a clue where to start with this. Which country should we should be looking at? And how does it all work with initial consulations, getting drugs, having monitoring over here etc. We also have frozen sperm over here as dh has very poor quality and quantity so its stored as a backup, which is why I would prefer to st2where we are now. And I also worry about finding somewhere we can trust, as I don't have a clue about any other clinics in the world except the one we have local to us. The other thing that puts me off is that we have our son to look after and work wouldn't be very flexible to us both really. I think the egg share route is now not an option.  I just don't feel comfortable with it all now I have had time to reflect. I think its going to be borrow the money or just carry on saving really. Going to visit my mum tommorrow so will have a good chat with her then.

Thanks for your reply mog, I can see from your signature you have been through so much. My heart goes out to you. Congratulations on your pregnancy. 

Step by step,  aww hun I'm so sorry to hear what you have been through. Its just awful. I do remember you from the SMH thread. We have priced them up to be the cheapest and I feel like I know all the staff there now and as we have frozen sperm there too, and they helped us to conceive our son, it just feels reassuring to stay there really. 


Yes the Paris attacks are terrible aren't they.  So so sad! Its scary to think that something like that could happen over here at any time.


----------



## andade

Just a quick one!

Loubee - Welcome! 
Sorry for your loss and all that you've been through.  It sounds as if you've had a very traumatic time dealing with your recent bereavement and a cancelled cycle.  The two combined would have an impact on anyone and I'm not surprised that you feel as if you want to give up. My advice would be to give yourself a chance to grieve and give yourself some space from ttc. 
When you feel ready then you and DH can discuss whether or not to go find the frostie and future plans but at the moment I think everything is too raw and too soon for you to make any decisions. 

Look after yourself,


----------



## jenni01

Morning 

Step::: Aw God hunny what a frickin shxt time you've had  
I truly am sorry for everything that you've gone through...
All I can say is when you've regained your physical and mental strength then you can find the motivation to move forward  

Loubee::: Again I'm sorry for the loss of your dear Mum 
But I think you've already answered your own question....your Mum was a fighter and she would want you to keep on fighting too! 

Max::: I did donor egg abroad (Czech) and it was £3300 I think.....I blagged some drugs off GP to keep costs down...
You can do tx on a budget hun it just means shopping around!

Andade::: Any news from the love lab? 

Filthy::: Has your witch turned up yet?

Moggs....Oscar...Amy....Ustoget....Kazzee....WGD....Sah....and everyone


----------



## Kieke

Morning ladies! 

Max - after our first failed cycle I could not get my head around the whole treatment abroad thing. I thought it would be way too difficult. Luckily we managed to raise some funds by remortgaging our house and we stayed with our current clinic. I know it all sound daunting but I'm sure once you actually look into it it's doable. If need be I will definitely be looking at treatment abroad.
But like you say, we all have different situations. If you expliain to your mum that it might be a while before you can pay her back and she is still willing to lend you the money I would go for it!

loubee - there is always room for more! I'm so sorry to hear what you have been going through... losing your mum in that way must be horrific. Like jenni says - I would not give up the fight! It's all very recent so give it a good while and make another plan in the NY?
Did you have your treatment in the same clinic? What do they say about the lack of response to the drugs? Is there anything they suggest they can do to increase your response? Must be such a disappointment for you. Sending you massive hugs  

Mogg - when you went to Prague for the 10 days on your own, how did that work with EC? I thought you'd have to have someone with you afterwards? Only asking because I'm making a back up plan just in case... and I really can't see my DH travelling abroad with me.

Weather is horrendous here today! Meeting with a fellow Dutchie later on to have a proper catch up. Love to all x


----------



## kazzzee

Step - Just wanted to say how sorry I am. Like Mogg I've been a bit worried about you since you hadn't been on here. Expecting the worse but it all sounds so much worse than I feared. You poor thing xxx Were you on clexane or anything to stop clotting? 

Loubee - reading about your last moments with your mum bought it all back to me. Mine was in hospital and I was the last person with her at the end. She was already unconscious when my dad and brother got there. Those final moments will always haunt me. There's so much I wish I could have said. But the truth is I did say it to her and I was very lucky to be there at the end - my dad and brother don't have that. I just wanted you to know I've been there too and those first few weeks, months and years are incredibly hard. You never stop thinking about them. It drove me forward even more in my fertility journey though, perhaps it gave me more of a sense of desperation - a sense that some how it could bring her back. 

Max these girls have already given you some great advice. I'd second that you need to put all your focus in egg quality. 

Sah when I told my aunt my news i found out that my cousin is a fertility nurse at one of the Bourne satellite clinics! 

I need to go back through a few days worth but I have to get up now! Will catch up with the rest of you later xxx


----------



## mogg77

Morning girls xx just gearing up for a blustery walk with the dog  
Max thanks, yes it's been a hard year! I understand completely about going abroad, I think everyone finds it overwhelming to think about to begin with but don't write it off just yet. 
    It was actually very straightforward, my clinic , Gest/ Praga medica was so friendly and helpful, they have dedicated co-ordinators for overseas patients, I had a lady called Blanka and she was like a pa, arranging all my transport and appointments once I was there. You pay a little extra for this service, about €120 -150 which incl being driven to and from clinic I think but well worth it. They also arrange Skype consultations with the doctors if need be, but we preferred to go over for the day and that was when we picked up the first batch of meds and I had a scan. I stimmed for the first week here in uk. I'm not sure though about the frozen sperm though I know people do transfer this sometimes and some clinics arrange it.
Keike I was lucky that my parents came to stay for a few days to be there for ec, however another couple of  ladies that day were definitely alone and driven home by the clinic's driver and seen to their hotels.
So sorry your oh is suffering, I hope there is still time for the blocks effects to show as the review isn't for a while?
Loubee I'm so sorry about your mum, you poor thing. You're bound to feel traumatised, I do still from losing my partner in the spring, and I completely get the guilt feelings- I've actually had a fresh wave of guilt hitting me- why wasn't I there when he died, why didn't I fight his corner more with the nurses, but like Kazzeee says, about telling her mum she loved her, I'm sure at the time we all did the best we could at that time and in that situation. It's over analysing afterwards gets it all muddled. I think guilt is just an unavoidable part of grieving.
  But of course, definitely continue with treatment! But you need to really work out why you're getting this bad response. If you do choose to go to DE it can also be a really positive thing, and from what I read about epigenentics a lot more of your dna is transferred to baby in the womb than first thought. We personally had to use ds, which took a lot of getting our heads round but my partners parents are as excited about the baby it seems as if we didn't .
  Andade any news on your love eggs  ? Sorry to keep making you hungry   I'm just getting back into cooking now I'm not at work so a lot of my day revolves around it  
Well eejits making his impatience known so better go for this walk! Love to everyone I didn't mention xxxxx


----------



## kaninchen32

Hello lovely ladies,

I have only read back through this page, so sorry in advance to the pages and people I have missed out!

Loubee - welcome, what a horrible time you have been through! So sorry for your loss of your Mum, can't imagine what it must be like to lose your Mum, sending you virtual hugs   Please do keep fighting for your take home baby - I know right now you will still be feeling really raw but as you say your Mum would want you to fight, take some time out to grieve, then when you feel ready give your frostie a chance.

Step by step - also sending out virtual hugs to you   You have really been through the mill, why is life so unfair?! I hope your appointment with your consultant gives you a plan for next steps.

Mogg - hope you enjoyed your blustery walk with the dog. I have promised myself to get back into some fitness, since our failed i.v.f cycle I have just lost all motivation and am lucky to get out the door once a week. This is from a past marathon runner, who used to train 5-6 times a week, my life has changed so much recently! Must stop being so lazy!

Max2012 - have you investigated Serum in Athens as a possible overseas clinic? I am also on babycentre and the ivf ladies over there give glowing reports of Penny and Serum.

Hello to everyone else, sorry I have completely failed at keeping up with this thread   

The past 2 weeks since half term have been so stressful at school, I am literally drowning in marking and have an impending formal observation. Our school is preparing for ofsted this school year and all the extra work is horrendous. So much so that I have now had a complete wobble and don't think I can cope with a fresh cycle during work time, so am going to phone start of December as agreed and ask to cycle in Feb so e.c and e.t will fall during the 2 week Easter holidays. Really resent delaying things yet again but feel so stressed and tired right now I don't think I would cope with a round of i.v.f! 

Still as someone else has said, the events in Paris this weekend really do put things into perspective - innocent people out enjoying a Friday evening, never to come home. I am guilty of being so hung up on wanting a baby that I haven't been enjoying day to day life, really I should just be glad to be alive and well! Take care ladies, wishing you all a relaxing Sunday evening


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kieke I think the hysteroscopy is probably my next step, great that you got your polyp sorted & are feeling positive about the fet   sorry to hear about dh's issues with pain   well done with the park run, it was really windy here so I went to the gym instead of for a run x  

Max I hope you manage to have a chat with your mum & it helps with deciding the next steps for treatment x  

Loubee I am so very sorry to see what you have been through with losing your mum   life must seem so difficult at the moment   Take some time out to grieve & then see what you feel like doing with treatment  I have a frostie & have been looking at possibly moving to de after that & the epgenetics stuff is really interesting, I think I read that 18% of the dna is transferred to the baby in the womb x  

Andade have you had any updates on your embies? I hope they gave been doing well & you get some good frosties ready for your fet x  

Lovely jenni I hope you are doing ok x  

Fifty has af showed up yet so you can book your baseline scan or do you need some more dancing bottoms?     

Kazzzee I am so sorry to read about you losing your mum, i can't even begin to imagine how difficult that must have been   I am sure she is looking down & beaming with pride at where you are now x  

Mogg I am so sorry that you have had such a difficult year with the loss of your oh   How lovely for you & your partners parents to have lo to look forwards to after such a difficult time   how did your blustery walk go? We took our dogs out & it was really windy, I had visions of the miniature dachshund being blown away & she ended up being carried part of the way in a bag!  

Kaninchen sorry you are having such a stressful time at work, it sounds like a good idea to delay treatment a little bit so you can be off work & more relaxed for ec & et x  

Step thinking of you x  

Hello Oscar, mystery, sah, wgd & anyone else I've missed


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello ladies,

I'm sorry to hear such sadness on here, it really brings a tear to my eye, sorry for the losses, and the pain people have gone through  . 

Loubee- I'm so sorry about your mum. I would say take some time out too ttc. It's just extra pressure on you. Please don't blame yourself. My brother went through a similar thing when my grandma died. He was the one on the phone to the ambulance whilst trying to resuscitate her. This was 4 years ago and he felt so guilty. But there was nothing more that he could do. Not a day goes by where we do not think about her. She died Christmas Day completely unexpected. Cherish the memories. Your mum would not want you to blame yourself. You try when you feel stronger xxx

Step- I'm so sorry about your mmc. I'm really stumped at any suggestions for you. I really hope you get some answers   

Afm- I can't believe I'm writing this... But af still hasn't showed! I was 5 days early last month and I think my
Body is making up for that!!!! I researched to see if melatonin can have an affect on cycles but not found anything! But I'm not stressing. I'm getting pains all the time so I'm just going to have to be patient! If I had tubes I would be doing a test with all the symptoms...but I don't! Ah well!

Kieke- I went to the the German market today and have stuffed my face with lots of wonderful food and had a
Cheeky mulled wine and hot chocolate with amaretto..  to celebrate my German heritage! Went with family and we had such a laugh! You have to go! The weather kept the crowds at bay so it was just nice!

Hello to everyone!! Enjoy the rest of your Sunday! Xx


----------



## oscar13

Hello limbo lovelies......once again I am going to make this very quick and try and have a proper catch up tomorrow.

Step honey I am so very very sorry! What a truly awful time you have been having. Massive hugs xxxx

Loubee, of course you aren't too late to join us, I am just sorry you have reason to need this thread. Again what a truly terrible time you have had, I am very sorry for the loss of your Mum. Again as others have said I would continue the fight but give yourself some time and space to heal after what you have been through.......don't put extra pressure on yourself just yet. (((()))

As for all my other dear friends I am sending loads of love and will do a better catch up.soon xxxxx


----------



## andade

Evening all!  

Jenni - No news from the loven lab yet. Maybe tomorrow or Tuesday.  Hope you're well, x

Kieke - Feeling much better now. Just some discomfort when there's pressure on my abdo,  so should be able to start getting into a regime again by mid week. Been indulging at the mo' too! 
You've got a massage bed? Are you a masseur?
Hope you enjoyed your catch up and had some sweet treats at the same time! 

Kazzee  - Hooe you're well.

Mogg - No news yet. Tomorrow or Tuesday I think. You keep relaying us with your dishes and we may all turn up for dinner.   Hope you didn't get blown about too much!

Kaninchen -  Sorry to hear that you're having a stressful time at school. I know exactly what it's like and it must be difficult trying to juggle cycling and all the demands school places on you. 

Amy - No update yet. Maybe tomorrow or Tuesday.
Is that your minitiaure dachsund in your profile pic? Looks so cute. 

Fifty - AF is a right pain in the  
Hope the wait isn't too long.

Not been up to much but feeling better. Saw my friend today and had a cheeky drink. 
Hi to everyone else and hope you're well, x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Loubee- I am cycling with serum- this is our 2nd go with them. You are right she holds your hand through it all and I think because she has been through it herself that she has the understanding that we need when we go through this. 

I jumped on the scales today after pigging out this weekend and very surprised with the results!! But back to clean eating today! 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## kazzzee

Any news Andade? 

Fifty - are you already on anything that might be down regging you? Or are you waiting for AF before you can start that? Do you feel like AF is waiting to show up? I remember when I was trying to get mine to hurry along I did some exercise (apparently it reduces oestrogen), but of course you do that all the time anyway! 

Thanks Ami for your note about my mum, I'm sure that she is  

Loubee I'll be here if you ever need to talk about what you are going through since losing your mum. It's very hard at this time. I know everyone else on here will support you too, as we all did with Mogg when she lost Mr Mogg x

As for me, I'm very happy because my friend that I cycled with in January on the NHS has finally got a BFP on her third attempt. This time she had immune treatment and I fully believe that's what made the difference for her. It's so nice to get some good news isn't it  

On the other hand, I'm stressing about my 20 week scan at the hospital later today. I shouldn't be because I had an equivalent scan done at 18 weeks privately and it was fine, but after the 12 week NHS scan was so useless I'm worried they will mess up again. And I'm also remembering how Ustoget told us that her 20 week scan was terrifying because it took such a long time. I just can't stop worrying. I know I'm incredibly lucky to be in this position, but right now I just keep worrying that I'm not feeling them moving today... I might end up getting the doppler out again to reassure myself! (I've been trying to wean myself off it!) 

Also, my OH has also been really stressed and upset about work, he is feeling victimised by his manager who just happens to be sleeping with another colleague who now seems to have an issue with my OH. It's a very long story, they all used to be good friends, but then when it came out that my OH was essentially a chaperone for them while his manager was cheating on his wife everything went a bit sour... I hope he can sort things out because it is affecting his career, and it is a lot to deal with for me right now! 

Better go because I'm supposed to be working and if I don't get things done before my scan I'll be working all night! Tomorrow I have IVIG at ARGC so tomorrow will be a write-off in terms of work as I always feel exhausted after 4 hours on a drip! 

(Update: Since I've been writing this I've felt a bit of movement, so hopefully I can stop panicking!)


----------



## Amy76

Kazzzee good luck with your scan, I hope it goes ok & reassures you that your babies are doing well   sorry to hear about the problems with oh at work, really not what either of you need at the moment x  

Andade are there any updates on your embies? I hope they are doing well x  

Fifty the hot chocolate with amaretto sounds good!  

Loubee I really hope your fet works but if not it sounds like you will be in good hands with penny x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## andade

Afternoon everyone! 

Loubee - So glad that you've found some support from this thread and the lovely ladies on here.   Sending you lots of .

Fifty - Bet you didn't put on anything!  You need to enjoy yourself sometimes.    Since EC, I've been eating lots of things that I wouldn't normally and when I weighed this morning I'd lost weight!   

Kazzee - Sorry to keep you waiting!   Update below.  
Sorry to hear you've been stressing!  Hopefully, the scan today will be reassuring.  Hope it went well.   
Hope OH can sort the work situation out. If his manager is picking on him because if personal reasons then that could be seen as bullying. Has he got another line manager that he can go to?

Amy - Double update for you!  

Got the call today and they have frozen three embies and they are watching two more.    I think they liked Barry!   I'm soo pleased and I shed a couple of tears afterwards, as I just didn't know if we'd get any.  I also think although I was trying to take it in my stride,  I was really nervous. 
So another milestone reached and now the wait for ET! 
Now for some naughty treats before going back to healthy regime!  

Hope everyone is well and has a good day, x


----------



## Kieke

mogg - thank you of the heads up. Hopefully I don't need to look into treatment abroad but it's good to know that most of it I can do on my own.
I'm not sure if my DH will experience 'more' relieve from the blocks but we will see. He did however tell me that the relieve has been greater than the relief he experienced when he trialed the spinal cord simulator (SCS). Not sure if you remember but he trialed this when we had our fist ever treatment.
These injections are far more invasive than the SCS so I'm taking it as a small positive.

kaninchen - sorry to hear you are having such a stressful time at work. I'm sure it will be possible to plan part of your treatment around the Easter holidays. If not it would be an idea to get yourself signed off for the whole cycle...
But nothing to worry about as yet, just keep in mind that there are always ways around it! 

Amy - knowing what I know now I would be inclined to recommend anyone to have a diagnostic hysteroscopy before treatment. 
It makes no sense to me that the NHS doesn't do this as a standard because it would safe them money in the end. 

Fifty - your patience is being tested here! Hope that AF hurries up. 
The German market sounds great, I have never been to the one in Leeds. I'm going to see if I can squeeze a visit in.
And I LOVE mulled wine, well any wine actually 
And I jumped on the scales as well but was not so pleasantly surprised... 

andade - hope BW lived up to the expectations and you have some lovely embies waiting for you! 
Catch up was good, we always meet in the middle at a rather boring chain pub. It was packed with boring people stuffing their faces without making any conversation so it was great we could gossip in Dutch. 
And no sweet treats actually! I discovered the Pukka Chai Vanilla tea - mixed with some Koko milk it makes a great not so guilty pleasure (but I would rather have chocolate). 
And no I am not a masseur (I wish). Many moons ago DH wanted a massage bed because it would be easier for him to do his exercises on (this was just after he had his back surgery). To cut a long story short, the massage bed has been gathering dust in our bedroom! 
Hence I'm apprehensive about getting him a treadmill...

loubee - glad we are of some help! It must be so hard for you. 
This forum isn't only about treatment related stuff, it goes much further!

kazzzee - I hope your scan went well and you got to have a good look at your little ones! 
Sorry to hear about your OH, not what you need at the moment. Office politics are a pain. I truly hope they can sort it out.

andade - just reading your update! 
So pleased for you, that is a great result! No wonder you are relieved 

Well I did have an easy Monday, no management in the office!
It's just been me since 2...
As you do I was googling away and came across something that made me laugh so had to share:
_After ET, unless advised otherwise, you can engage in sexual activity other than intercourse for your partner's pleasure - no orgasms for you! _


----------



## kazzzee

Quick one here - Scan went well. All looking good and definitely one of each 😊


----------



## water-lily78

Good evening, ladies!

Now for the catch up again...took me only a couple of hours to read through all the comments since my last appearance. 

Kazzzee- I have now read the book you recommended. I thought it was really good and I dug up some of the original articles to see, how they did their science. Quite a few things look quite convincing, so I already made some changes to the household, made my DP read the chapter on his contribution and he is even taking a couple of supplements now. The fact that getting rid of our old plastic containers is also good for his girls probably helps getting him on board.

Kieke- yes, I also believe we have some influence on our egg and sperm quality and reading the First comes the egg book has confirmed that there is definitely evidence that lifestyle and supplements can make a difference, even though this is not yet main stream. It makes particular sense since the egg and sperm development is quite a long process. 

Mogg- I take your word for it that the egg donors in Czech seemed normal and lovely.  I shall use that as an argument, should I need to convince my DP that decent people with good genes exist outside Sweden.   

Ustoget- I know I'm late on that train, but congrats to your two girls! I hope you are all well! 

Fifty- I saw that your AMH went up over time. What is your secret? And you mentioned you have been to a German market. Where is that? There used to be a German Xmas market in Edinburgh when I lived there... Nothing like the real thing though.  

andade-Go you with your little embies! Great that you managed quite a few! Lots of great potential! Whoop!

Welcome Mysteryminx, Max and Amy, but sorry for the need to be here, although I find these ladies lovely and very supportive.  

Amy- I've been a veggie for 20 years. Have any doctors said to you that that is a bad thing for the fertility journey? 

Step by step- sorry to hear about your mc and the other terrible news. Such a huge blow...  

Loubee - Welcome and sorry to hear about your story. I can't imagine what that must have been like for you....  

Kieke/Mogg: I do hear that some people take someone for support with them along for ER to have help to get home. Is that for ER with local anaesthetics? I think at my clinic not everybody comes along with support and I certainly went home by myself with public transport. But then that could have also been the difference between 30 and 5 follicles to be punctured.  

Max: Yes, agree with others, the egg quality should probably the focus. I recommend the book kazzzee has recommended and although I cannot tell about any results, I'm happy to report back from my next cycles on how things have turned out.  

Who was it that mentioned the epigenetic transfer from mother to baby using DE? Does anyone have a link to the research article for that?

AFM, I'm just waiting for AF now to start with my next treatment cycle. To keep myself entertained I have gone out on a long hike with my DP yesterday. 20km in total and my legs are a little heavy today.  All the way I was fantasising about oven-baked apples filled with nuts, raisins, cinnamon and sugar, with custard sauce....hmmmmm. It is just such typical autumn food I was raised on. Since it involves sugar I'm staying clear of it, but ohhhhh, I want it so much! Thought I'd drop that in since some ladies started talking about food.


----------



## Sah78

Kieke- glad u had a nice catch up with your friend
Andade-good to hear you have a good few embryos in the freezer
Kaninchen- good idea to wait until Easter for your treatment it is so hard to fit the treatment around work and it is stressful thinking of excuses. 
Loubee- sorry to hear about your mum but sure she would want you to keep going with the treatment. When u are ready
Fifty- I love the German markets it starts to feel like Christmas when you have been to one 
Kazzzee- glad your scan went well
Step- so sorry to hear your news
Wgd- I hope you are ok and the hospital reassured you
Jenni,Amy,mogg,max and sfg hope u are all ok


----------



## Em 40

Amyyyyy great to see u on here I missed u and ur orange 
Tests wise after its bfn I saw my consultant she's brilliant and she recommended getting tested for thyroid antibodies. My thyroid tests always come back normal although I know it must be underactive why else do I diet lol. New studies have shown they affect implantation. Also if ur dealing with poss egg quality issues next cycle I'll be on testosterone which is meant to improve quality during a fresh cycle.  I did ask if I would need to start shaving my chin lol she just said that my oh would need to invest in head protection when I whack him round the head with a frying pan, no change there then I replied lol.
As for hysteroscopy. I found it really good for an expert to actually see what is going on in there structurally and sorry for the pun clear out the old and freshen it up lol. 

If there's any other q's on ur mind happy to help.

Xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Ladies

Guess what......

Af has arrived.....yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Finally!!!!

I'll catch up more in a while!!

Xx


----------



## jenni01

Yay Filthy!!!....about time she turned up!! 
All systems ago go hun!!     

Kazzee::: Great news about the bubbas!! 

Hellooooo to all


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all I'm completely rubbish at keeping up on here!!

I've not had my appointment with the consultants at my clinic, they've decided I've got to go on hrt for 3 months before FET which I've got to start as soon as af arrives, they are also going to monitor me with scans for the first month plus they mentioned some vitimins which they want me to take but still waiting for the info through the post. On the other hand me and DH have decided to approach care about doing an egg sharing cycle with them as we are getting worried that the cut off is 36 and I'm about to turn 34 and the speed my NHS clinic goes it's not likely they will have finished with me by then, so thinking about putting the NHS funding on hold and see what happens, going to an information event on 29th so watch this space


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely limboland ladies  

Kazzzee I'm so pleased your scan went well yesterday, how lovely that you are having one of each x  

Andade great that you have some lovely frosties, the treats are very well deserved x  

Fifty fab news that af has finally arrived, I hope you get your baseline scan booked & are ready for the next step x  

Lovely jenni you do have some nice little pictures by your name x  

Em lovely to 'see' you again   great that your consultant was so nice   lots of my old cycle buddies have been discussing thyroid tests & seem to say that although their gps often say the results are normal apparently it is best if it is under 2 for treatment. It sounds like they have a good plan in place to improve things for your next cycle, hopefully there will be no beard growing! One of the myomectomy ladies said she was prescribed dhea by her dr & started growing a beard!   that is a step too far for me! I think she said she was on it for a year but I'm sure I've read you should only stay on it for 3 months, she did also joke that she became very fast at running so it wasn't all bad!   I hope your mum is doing ok at the moment & things are back on track with your oh x  

Nuttynat have you checked that having a private cycle doesn't have any impact on your nhs funding? I have heard of some people who find they would lose an nhs go because they have had private treatment   Hopefully the fet will work especially with the extra meds & it won't be an issue x  

Waterlily the doctors have never mentioned being vegetarian is an issue, have they ever said anything to you? I don't have links to the epigenetics stuff as I was just browsing but if you ask dr google I'm sure he will come up with some stuff   I read something about how they implanted an embryo created from a pony in to a horse & although the genes come from the pony the foals are much bigger - what they actually look like comes from the horse that gave birth to them   I think there is a thread on ff about how your de child looks like you so that might be worth a read x  

Kieke good luck with et tomorrow x  

Ustoget congratulations on your twins, I hope you are all doing well x  

Hello sah, oscar, mogg, sfg, wgd, loubee, max, step, mysteryminx & anyone else I've missed  

I spoke to my gp yesterday & she is going to refer me for the hysteroscopy so project defrost might be on hold for a little while but I'm sure it is the right thing to do


----------



## andade

Afternoon all!  

Kieke - Glad your catch up was good. Can't believe there were no sweet treats!  I've got that tea but don't have it with milk.
So the massage table us another one of those things that look good at the time but become a clothes horse in the corner of a room!   Treadmill is a tricky one. You do use them but only sustain it if committed. I've got one that's collecting dust amongst other things, as I got bored using it.   Probably because its not in the living room and I actually like jogging now! 
Where did you pick up that advice? 

Kazzee - Glad the scan went well and hopefully you and dp are reassured. 

Water-lily78 - Thanks for your whoop! 
Wow, 20 hike!  I'm impressed. Not surprised your legs felt heavy. Hope AF shows her face soon. 

Sah -  Thanks  Hope you're doing well.

Em - Glad to hear they have a few plans for your next cycle. 

Fifty - Whoop, whoop! 
Now let's get this show on the road.  

Jenni - Hello!  Hope you're well, x 

Nuttynat - Glad the clinic have some plans for you. Is the hrt due to your endo, ax I know a couple of ladies at my clinic who have to take Gonapeptyl for 3  months before FET. 
Hope the info eve is useful and goes well, x

Amy - You should have seen the look dp gave me when he saw the glass with the remnants of the chocolate liquer!  I did have to say it's a short break before I go back to getting my body emby ready.

Sfg - Hope you're looking after yourself,  x
Ustoget -  How's the first week of being a mummy been? 

Got another call from the clinic today and they've frozen the other 2 embies (day 6), so Im well pleased.   I don't know the gradings but he said they're good quality. So, I'll probably find out when I have my next appointment.  DP is well excited, even though he knows it's a long road. Think he's gonna be more militant about me having a healthy regime now and not forgetting to take my supplements. Not sure if that's a good thing, as he's already the Cake police!  

Hope everyone is well, x


----------



## Kieke

Fifty - Finally! Yeah!   

kazzzee - wow, a boy and a girl, so pleased for you  
Did you already know it was going to be one of each?

andade - another 2 to freeze, amazing result! Never even heard of day 6, well done you  

Well ladies.... like we all know nothing ever goes according to plan on this journey but listen to this...
I got a call from my clinic this morning at 10.30 asking if I was nearby! I thought I was going to faint!
So I had to rush to the clinic, no time to pick up my DH  
When I arrived at the clinic I wanted a word with someone re the cock up - they insist I have the days wrong because the logged notes are correct   However they did apologise for not calling me yesterday to confirm the time - who's cookoo here?? I also requested an afternoon appt to make it easier for DH which they clearly ignored as well...
Anyhow, the embryologist and consultant insisted that all will be fine.... embryo thawed perfectly and is starting to hatch. They grade inside and outside and both are a 2 but I have no idea what that means and forgot to ask.  
I was concerned  that I haven't taken my fragmin and pessaries long enough (should be 5 days in advance according to my clinic) but they said that some clinics start 3 and others 1 day in advance. I will take their word for it.
So it was far from ideal and hopefully I don't have to go to war with them over this.... but I'm now PUPO!

My acupuncture lady could fit me in tonight and my OTD is Friday 271/11. Never a dull day in Limbo


----------



## jenni01

Kieke:::    
Yay!!!....You're PUPO!!!!     
What a frickin crazy way for it to happen!! 
But Yay you're PUPO!!!     

Andade::: Fantastic news about your bros hun!!!     
So when will you be looking at having your transfer?

Amy::: If it means waiting a little bit longer then it would be for the best for you in the long run.....I know it's frustrating cos we all want everything NOW!!....or is that just me!...but you will get there!!  
I'm so glad you like my little pictures 
I hear you're a good dancer....and that your brilliant at "The Robot!"  

Not much going on here....
Back at Morrisons next week....boooo...hisssss 
But it had to happen someday!

Hope everyones well


----------



## mogg77

Ooooooooh keike!!!!! Congrats on being unexpectedly pupo!!  I bet that put you in a spin!  I have everything crossed for you     And your little fighter of an embie! Xxx

And Andade great news on your freezer full   I definitely wouldn't begrudge you a cheeky drink, but in a way it's nice to have an oh that's getting involved and really caring- hope he's joining you in the health drive too though!
Fifty all systems go finally!
Kazzeeeee great to have the scan out the way- I didn't think I was nervous for mine, until I actually got to the hospital then the nerves hit! It's the most amazing thing that you're having a boy and a girl! 
Lots of love to everyone else, sorry having a tired day so haven't the brain capacity for personals though I have been keeping up!


----------



## oscar13

What a positive day in limboland......

Kieke, OMG Pupo!!!! Congratulations (((()))). What a way for it to happen. Have you tried listening to Zita West downloads? Foumd it helped keep me calm during 2ww. Sending loads of implantation vibes xxxx

Andade, what a lovely collection of frosties you have there, you must be thrilled ((())). Do you know how long you have to wait? I had a couple of glasses of red wine between EC and ET and clearly didn't do me any harm xxx

Fifty! Whoop whoop on AF arriving ! Let's get this show on the road. We need some more BFPs on here xxx

Kazzzee, how perfect....one of each! So glad the scan went well, I know how scary they can be! x

Amy, look on the hysteroscopy as a positive.......you know your baby hotel (as a friend of mine once called it) will be in tip top condition for your FET xx

NuttyNat, I'm always pleased to hear clinics are willing tonmake changes rather than plod along with a one size fits all cycle  Really hope they make all the difference xx

Em, same for you (())

Jenni, big boooooooo for heading back to M! Hope it all goes well or they may have the limboland (not so) lovelies to deal with!!

Ustoget, how is motherhood?Hopenit is everything you dreamed and more xxx

Mogg my lovely, how arw you coping? Really not long now xxx

To all our other limbo lovelies, I'm sorry I haven't mentioned every one by name but I am thinking of you all. 

AFM, mid wife coming round tomorrow to assess for possible home birth!!


----------



## Amy76

Andade great that you got some extra frosties   next time maybe you should just have a straw in the chocolate liqueur so there is no evidence for dp to find!  

Kieke congratulations on being pupo even if it did come as a bit of a surprise!   I hope you enjoy a relaxing session of acupuncture tonight x  

Jenni you can call me c-3po!  

Mogg I hope you have had a relaxing afternoon x  

Oscar I like the idea of a tidy baby hotel   I hope your midwife appointment goes well tomorrow, exciting that you are thinking of a home birth, my sister had two home births & thought they were great x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

The secretary at my doctors phoned this afternoon to say they have done the referral which seemed very efficient so I just need to wait to hear from the hospital now


----------



## andade

Kieke - Congratulations on being PUPO!  
Sorry you had a stressful lead up to it and hoping you have calmed down now and can enjoy your bubble. 
Hope acupuncture was good and relaxed you.  What was DH'S reaction when you turned up PUPO? 

Jenni - Thanks Jenni!  I'm not sure when FET will be. I need to wait for my next clinic appointment but I'm thinking around Feb/March? 
Boo to going back to work! They better treat you right. How you feeling about it?

Mogg - Freezer full.  DP doesn't really drink much and doesn't really have a sweet tooth,  so doesn't really need to join me. I'm the one who loves a dessert and has to diet.  He's never had a weight problem and even when he did used to eat puddings nearly everyday and drink, he still never had any issues! 
Hope you got done good rest tonight.  Best catch up now, as dday is nearly here.  

Oscar - Me and dp are definitely thrilled!   Not sure how long I've got to wait yet. I'll find out at my next appointment.  Still haven't had the red wine yet but it's in the pipeline. 
Wow, a home birth sounds nice and personal. Hope the assessment goes well, x

Amy - Pleased with the extras.  Barry did good! Are you encouraging me to drink from the bottle?  
I hope you don't have to wait long for the hysto.

Good vibes on this thread today!   Hope everyone has been good,  x


----------



## sfg29

Morning Limbolanders

Just quickly popping on to say congrats to kieke for being PUPO! I have everything crossed for you and the 27th will come round in no time.

Andade - great news about your embies, Barry definitely did good  

Fifty - yay to AF!

Jenni - can't believe it's time to go back to dreaded M!  Well I hope they're going to behave themselves otherwise they'll have us to answer to 

Welcome to all the new ladies have joined, it's lovely here in Limboland  and we will definitely take care of you.

AFM, not to bring the thread down as it's very positive at the moment, I'm struggling a little hence why I'm not on here so much. I'm getting a little bit better each day and I'm sure I'll be back to myself in no time.

Love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello!!!!

I'm trying my hardest at the moment to keep up as I know I can disappear sometimes!!!

Kieke- ahhhhh you are pupo!!! I can't believe this has happened so quickly! I wish you all the luck
In the world on test date! 

Andade- Frozen embies too- that's amazing!! I think you should be allowed some cake! 

Sfg- I've been there recently so I completely understand. We are here for you xxx

Kazzzeee- one of each is just perfect!

Oscar- how did it go with midwife and home birth plan.

Moggs- how you feeling today?

Hi to everyone!!! Hope all is well.
Got scan at 1 then I think I start stims today! Accommodation is sorted with penny and just need to book flights. Think we are going Sunday!! Waaahhhhhh


Anyway love to all going to have a protein packed breakfast! xx


----------



## water-lily78

Morning ladies! 

Fifty - Great that AF arrived for you! You seem to have waited for quite some time! So did all the   on here help in the end?  I'm still waiting on mine, but I have a feeling it will be today or tomorrow. 

Amy - No, the doctors at the clinic have never even asked about what I eat. To them I cannot influence eggs in a positive way and bar going out on benders and smoking, they think I cannot do anything to harm them either.  My acupuncturist just said that I should take linseed oil for omega 3 though and eat more eggs.  
That is amazing stuff with the epigenetics. I kinda studied this, but we only looked at single genes and I never even thought about whole organisms.   Must go an look this up, since this could be great material to win DP over if we need to go with DE.

Andade - wow! another two frozen embies! Good job, lady! 

kazzzee - Cool! A boy and a girl! Did you know beforehand? 

I'm sure on here we are all just glad to have a baby no matter the gender. Now, a good friend of mine has 2 boys and is of the conviction that that is good since girls just mean trouble. I have 3 stepdaughters and would agree.   But then I have nothing to compare it with. Do you lean one way or another?

Kieke - Congrats on being PUPO!   Even though the way of how it came about sounds a little stressful.... I hope it doesn't taint the actual event for you!  

sfg - Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down at the mo. Sending you some   all the way from foggy Sweden. I hope you'll feel better soon!


----------



## Kieke

jenni - back at M next week! That must be a shock to the system... how long has it been?
They better be nice to you!  

mogg - how are you? Do you have everything in place?

oscar - I do have some relaxation downloads (not Zita West) but haven't listened to any as yet. At the moment I feel rather relaxed as it is  
Wow a home birth, they are very common in the Netherlands but I haven't come across anyone who had one in the UK. Very exciting. 

Amy - that does sound very efficient! Hope you get your appointment through soon. I take it you will have a diagnostic hysto to start with? 

andade - my DH wasn't impressed to say the least. I did call him on the way to the clinic. He hasn't been able to be involved much so he was looking forward to the ET so it would become more real for him. When I came home he wanted to contact the clinic straight away and put in a complaint but I convinced him to leave it for now (and hopefully forever..). No point to dwell on that now. 
I also send my sister a frustrated text, she isn't the emotional type and not very involved with our journey. She texted back asking if I was expecting it to be done with candle light  
Good on you for not having wine, I'm not sure if I could hold back  

sfg - so sorry to hear you are struggling  
Hope you get the support you need and you are back to your old self soon. Remind me, do you ave any frosties left and/or do you have a plan in mind for what to do next?

Fifty - OTD is already next week so I'm hoping I will remain chill for the next 9 days.
Hope you can start stimming today, Sunday will be here in no time! How exciting!
My acupuncture lady told me to eat more warm stuff and especially not to have a cold breakfast (smoothie/juice). So I just had porridge made with some prunes, banana, chia seeds, hemp protein and KOKO milk - I can't move I'm so stuffed! Going to make some protein muffins later on to have for breakfast the rest of the week - I figure they are not classed either warm or cold  

water-lily - it's weird, it's almost like yesterday didn't happen!
My clinic is the same when it comes to diet and supplement... we are going to prove them wrong!

Well I keep forgetting I'm now PUPO  
Strange being at home and not being able to clean haha
I texted my manager yesterday saying I'm taking the day off - I'm sure they all want to know what happened tomorrow but I will just say it's personal which will be a bit weird.
Had a very relaxing acupuncture session yesterday and am seeing her again Saturday morning.
It's our anniversary on Saturday so will be going for a meal with DH, I don't think I can remember the last time I went for a meal without having a drink lol
Hope everyone is well! xxx


----------



## andade

Afternoon!  

Sfg - Thanks!  
Don't say you're bringing the thread down.  We're here to support each other through everything highs and lows and you provide support to everyone and we're here for you.   

Fifty - I've been having a few slices of M &S Cappuccino Chocolate Swiss Roll!   Yummy! 
Good luck with your scan. It's all going pretty quickly now.  Before you know it, you'll be in Athens. 

Water-lily78 - Thanks!   I don't lean one way or the other although I do have more nephews than nieces,  so a girl would balance things out.  Saying that I do get on with boys and working with children,  the girls tend to have more friendship dramas. 

Kieke - I can imagine he wasn't impressed!  Sorry he couldn't be involved. 
Hope you can both enjoy being PUPO.  What did your sister mean about candlelight?   Think the Cake has taken over from the wine. 
Glad the acupuncture was relaxing and don't worry about your manager. I'm sure Saturday will be great!

Nothing much happening here. 

Hope every one is well, x


----------



## oscar13

Sfg, there is no such thing as bringing this thread down, we are in this together good or bad!! Sending a massive hig sweetheart ((((()))))

Fifty, whoop.whoop let's get this show on the road, Athens here you come xxxx

Afm, midwife cancelled my appointment today at short notice so no further forward with thr homebirthing.....hoping to get it sorted on Friday instead! Kieke I haven't totally made up my mind yet but like to keep all my options open and homebirthing goes well with the hypnobirthing I have been doing but in fairness our midwife led unit is pretty good with birthing pools available too.


----------



## Amy76

Andade is it the m&s cappuccino swiss roll with chocolate coating? that is very good!  

Kieke I am sorry dp wasn't able to be with you for transfer   great that the acupuncture was relaxing   I'm not sure what type of hysto it will be, in my head they are just checking for damage from the myo surgery & if they find any I don't think there is much they could do about it but who knows? I hope you are having a nice day off today & don't get quizzed too much when you go back to work x  

Fifty I hope the baseline scan has gone well & you can get started on stims x  

Waterlily my clinic also said there wasn't anything I could do to improve egg quality but that might be a reflection of my eggs rather than my clinic!   I have been taking pregnacare & vegetarian omega 3 from boots & I ordered some coq10 that was suitable for vegetarians online from healthspan just in case it helps & this was my first cycle where we got a frostie, it wasn't looking great on day 2 but it made an effort & by day 3 it was 6 cells & they decided it was ok to freeze   definitely do some investigating on epigenetics, I think it all sounds really positive x  

Sfg I'm sorry you are having a rubbish time at the moment   everyone is here to support each other through the good times & the bad x  

Oscar sorry to hear your midwife appointment got cancelled, I hope you can get a visit soon so you can decide what is best for you x  

Jenni I hope the return to work goes well, do they know you have lots of lovely limbo ladies as back in if there are any problems? x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## mogg77

Afternoon!
Sfg so sorry you're feeling bad   I thought you seemed very putting a 'brave face on it ' after your bfn but don't ever be afraid to have a good old rant to us lot   As I remember you were looking to get the holidays out of the way then get a plan going? Xxx

Oscar fair play on the home birth idea! I can see the appeal, a friend of mine just did it and had another friend who plays harp there to create a chilled atmosphere- apparently it's an extremely chilled baby! She's offered to play for me too but I don't think birthing suite will be up for it   

Jenni good luck getting back to meanie morrisons, hope that dumb**s of a supervisor stays out your way!

Keike after the short reply he got last time I can't see your superviser daring to stick his nose in again   
Glad you're feeling chilled, maybe it being sprung in you was a good thing, though unfair on OH

fifty great news! My friend was just in Greece and weather was lovely  

Love to everyone else xxx

Thanks for asking after me ladies, I'm doing good, pretty tired all the time. Just bought all my supplies for labour, protein bars and lucozade etc though knowing me I'll just eat it all before then. My mum sounds panicky every time I ring her    and my lovely big sis is flying from Portugal to stay a while and support me in a couple weeks   bit worried about baby blues hitting but I'm lucky to have such a supportive family- plus you lot of course


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello,

Not good news from me, the scan showed I have a corpus luteum cyst and I have been advised to cancel, and due to Xmas will be looking at the new year now. Pretty gutted so going to take next week
Off work and just chill out. Anyone heard of these and what the best way forward is?

I think this is the reason for my long cycle this month.

Now I feel like cake!

Xx


----------



## Kieke

Oh Ffity! Gutted for you, you must be so disappointed....  
Please keep you chin up, it's a small delay after all the waiting this year.
I have never heard of this type of cyst so can't be of any advice. Will it disappear or do you need treatment for it?
Yeah to cake! Hope you manage to make the most of your time off. Another visit to the Christmas market perhaps?


----------



## oscar13

Oh Fifty nooooooooooo! I am so frustrated for you ((((()))). Sorry I have no experience or words of wisdom for you. What did Penny have to say?? xxx


----------



## mogg77

Damn!! Sorry to hear that fifty what a pain when you're so close   xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Thanks ladies

I'm frantically researching it now. Penny said that the stims may not work with this type of cyst and best to
Wait. Could of tried again next month but they are shut over Xmas so that's why Jan. 

I'm not sure if this is due to the melatonin I'm taking as my hormones seem out of whack so in
Stopping those and will just take if I ever stim again!!!im on such a cocktail of supplements I'm not sure if something is effecting my body.

Had a cry but dh been good about it all. I hate the waiting game x


----------



## Amy76

Fifty I'm so sorry to hear about the cyst   I don't know anything about cysts but I can imagine it must be so frustrating to have to delay things at this stage   I hope you have some nice cake & that it helps x


----------



## kaninchen32

Hello lovely support ladies  popping in in an attempt to keep up with all your chatter!

Fifty - sorry to read about your cyst, nothing worse than a delay when you were all ready to start :-/

Mogg - exciting times, hopefully you are comfortable enough. Never knew you would eat and drink during labour but of course that make sense - Lucozade and protein bars make me think of my marathon running days - guess labour is an endurance test but hopefully not a too long one!!

Kieke - congrats on being pupo, rest up and enjoy pupoland

Andade - yay for frosties  

Hello to everyone else, middle of the week - 2 days till the weekend!!


----------



## andade

Oscar - Sorry your appointment got cancelled! Hope it can be rearranged soon.

Amy - It is that one and I'm ashamed to say how much I ate.   Just gave dp the last slice but added cream whipped with the chocolate liquer. 

Mogg - I love the way you focused on the food aspect of prep!  Although protein bars aren't doing it for me.   Lovely that your sister is coming over soon. 

Fifty - Sorry to hear about this delay.   Hope the cyst can be sorted out soon. 
I would have your cake and chill out. 

Kaninchen - Thanks! Hope you're well, x


----------



## water-lily78

Amy and Kieke - Oh yes, we will prove them wrong! My personal aim is to have not 1 but 2 embies left by day 3 this time round, if not more. I have made some adjustments and bought supplements and I am pretty sure it will have some effect!  

Fifty - Sorry for the bad news!   Is the cyst still there or did they say it had popped? They mostly pop when menstruation kicks in I think and then they can take a couple of months to disappear completely. But if the clinic is closed anyway over Xmas, at least you are not missing out on any more time and everything is settling down nicely while you eat Xmas goodies.     

Mogg - I also like your food focus! I'm sure I'd do the same.  Exciting times ahead indeed!

One question, ladies: Do you tend to tell your colleagues and bosses what you are up to when you disappear for a day or two for treatment etc?  I know some of you do, but you are also friends with them. I would hate for my bosses (two mothers) to know what I'm up to. Everybody here has had children, is currently pregnant or determined to not have any as far as I know. I don't want folks to feel sorry for me. I don't want folks to know at work how hard I'm trying to become a mother as well. How do you all feel about this?


----------



## Step_by_Step

Morning ladies, i have my phone in one hand and typing on the MAC with the other so hopefully be able to get a mammoth post to you all.... 

Ustoget - First of all i have to apologies, I must have missed your announcement of the birth of your two beautiful baby girls. I hope you and your babies are doing well. Congratulations to both you and Mr Ustoget for having the most precious gifts. 

To every single one of you wonderful ladies - thank you so so much for your comments about our recent losses, I'm not at work at the moment. I tried to go in on Monday morning as i have deadlines to hit but was sent home by my boss (the only one that knows about the miscarriage) when i got home he sent the most lovely text message saying he didn't want to speak to me this morning other than to tell me to go home because he didn't want to upset me as i was being so strong and didn't want my staff asking questions as to why i was upset. Obviously having this awful chest infection gave me a reason for being off work. The rest of the text said that both Mr Step and I need time to gather our thoughts and feelings and he understands that it's a difficult time for us and not to worry about work (even though he knows i will), he then said even though he's a man and pretty useless if i feel like he can help in any way he will always be there. Which left me in tears! 

Max - Please look into your CCG's rules on private cycles, ours states that if you've had any private cycles you are not entitled to any NHS cycles. I will apologies in advance for writing pretty much the same post to the SMH thread soon too. Keep strong and look after yourself.

Loubee - so sorry to hear about your mum, I'd give yourself a while to get through this tough period (not that it's ever going to go away but until it's a little easier) before you make a decision on how you want to proceed. Personally I'd say keep fighting, keep going, keep believing and one day it will happen. 

Mogg - You and all your food is making me hungry!! It sounds like you are prepared on a practical level and the protein bars are a brill idea. So glad your sister is coming over to be with you. Please don't worry about the post natal part, make plans with friends and if you have any other family thats close by to come and spend some time with you and your little one (or just for them to come round and do the cleaning and washing whilst you have a little snooze). Please talk to us and tell us how/if we can help in any way. 

Kaninchen - I'm so sorry you are feeling stressed, i work in a school environment (even though we're not a school) I won't go into it because it's really long winded. I'm the finance manager so not having to do the marking and teaching as such but i really do understand and see first hand how difficult it is for teachers. 

Fifty - So sorry about your cyst, i don't know much about them but I'm sorry it has caused a delay. I bet it is so frustrating for you. 

Kazzee - So glad your 20 week scan was OK, there's nothing worse than thinking something is wrong. One of each, that is truly amazing! I hope your OH and his work issues are sorted, it's defo not what you need!! Is there someone else he could speak with? 

Anadade - Great news on your frozen embies!! Glad DP is really excited. 

Kieke - Congratulations on being PUPO!! What a way to become PUPO but here you are. I'm so excited for you. And your OTD doesn't seem to far away (although it probably does for you!)

Jenni - Boooooo to going back to M! Hold your head up high and just go and do what you need to, at the end of the day your home life and sanity is much more important than a job that makes you feel the way you did/do! 

SFG - I'm sorry your not doing too great, please post and don't feel like you can't. We are all here to support one another. Gosh my last post was super depressing but reading everyones well wishes and support really helped, it did bring me to tears a few times but it made me feel better in the end. 

Oscar - sorry the midwife cancelled, the home birth seems rather relaxing, I've never known anyone have a home birth before. Its not actually ever entered my head as Ive always known that id have to have specialist care which hopefully doesn't mean more stress but it does mean a long stay in hospital afterwards. Once you know more, please fill us in, it sounds amazing!

A big hello to everyone i have missed!! 

xx


----------



## Kieke

andade - my sister is a funny one, I think she did not understand why I was upset not to have my DH there... - hence she asked me if I expected candelight and all  
She is lovely though! Just very in her own world and currently having a classic midlife crisis  

oscar - hope your appointment goes ahead tomorrow!
I'm sure your instinct will tell you whether to go for it or not. 

Amy - it will be good to have it checked out, hope you will get your appointment through soon.

mogg - yes it's a small positive that I did not have time to worry about things.
You sound well prepared! How nice that your sister is coming over to support you. I'm sure you will be able to deal with the baby blues  

Fifty - what is the melatonin for?

kaninchen - only 1 day till the weekend! 

water-lily - there's only 8 in our office so I felt I had to give an explanation for my absences when we started this journey. I also start work at 8 so I could not fit my scans in before work. I sort of have 2 managers and told them both.
With hindsight I wish I didn't but at the same time I feel I had to tell them something and lying about some sort of decease did not feel right... I have tried to hide the fact that I'm currently in the middle of it again and think I got away with it. Saying that one of my managers have been asking me if everything is going ok with my treatment...
I ended up telling 2 of the other ladies in the office as well but they haven't asked anything.
The funny thing is that both these ladies have been pestering me about leaving the car at home when we have our Christmas lunch in 2 weeks time since they want me to go on the lash with them!
I made up some story (I'm getting good at it  ) which means I can leave it in the middle for now. But surely they understand I don't want to drink if I'm awaiting treatment?

Anyhow, if you think you can get away with it without questions being asked I would not tell them anything.

step - wow, mammoth post indeed!
Glad we have been of some help to you. Your boss sounds lovely! What a nice text to send you.
I know, OTD a week tomorrow! To be honest I'm super relaxed at the moment and don't feel the urge to test early or anything.

Nothing going on here, no questions asked - only if I was ok  
And Mr Nosey it out of the office today and tomorrow!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies,

Really down in the dumps today!

It is called a haemorrhagic corpus luteum cyst. Most women get them at some point and it's just unlucky I got one this month! I've got to have another scan in a few weeks. 

Melatonin is for egg quality. But also a sleeping aid too. I've stopped taking it and next go
Will only take when stims start!

Just having a quick lunch at work! 

Hope all is well xx


----------



## oscar13

Fifty (((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))))

Step, So pleased to hear how good your boss is being, I would have had a cry too at that. Now do as he says ........concentrate on yourself and DG, work can wait xxxx

Waterlily, I told my boss as I knew I would have to alter some of my duties at work and also my clinic was an 90 minute drive from my home and then work was a 60 min commute in the opposite direction and it was unrealistic to think I would make it into work those days particularly as I start at 7am. Luckily he was incredibly understanding, very discreet, never asked questions unless it was to check if I needed more time off and was very generous with the amount of leave he gave me. We kept our journey a secret from everyone else including friends and family xx


----------



## sfg29

Thanks for all your kind words ladies, I know you guys are here for me but my head is just all over the place at the moment.  I burst into tears 3 times yesterday - all from reading your comments!  Good job for my office is all I can say otherwise people might think I've gone nuts.  Mogg, you definitely saw through me, I've been trying to be strong for DH as he took it quitely badly so I've been acting all normal and upbeat for him as I can't stand seeing him upset.  I'm also trying to keep myself and my mind busy because the minute I stop, the tears will start like now as I'm typing this post!  What's wrong with me?!??!!!!

Fifty - I'm so sorry to hear you have to cancel the tx for now - bloody haemorrhagic corpus luteum cyst!     I can't imagine how disappointed you must feel.   I hope you get some chill time next week and yes I definitely think you deserve some cake! 

Oscar - big hugs to you too hun  I'm sorry the midwife cancelled your appointment, how annoying. I like the sound of a home birth, I hate hospitals so the option to do it home is much more appealing.

Mogg - Wow you're very organised but I guess you never know when you have to dash to the hospital!  It's lovely that your sister is flying over to support you and bless your poor mum!  Don't worry about the baby blues hitting, sounds to me you have a big circle of loving family and friends around you for support nd of course us.

Kieke - glad to hear you're enjoying the pupo bubble plus no cleaning as well - bonus!    How's your DH doing?  I hope the pain eases off for him, especially for Saturday when you're out celebrating your anniversary!

Andade - hope you're well and the cake police is off duty today?  

Jenni - Big hugs to you my lovely, hope you're ok?    Thinking of leaving dreaded M    .... going to get in touch with an agency and see what's out there.

Kazzzeee - glad the scan went well and bubbas look amazing!  

Kaninchen - hope you're well hun and yes only 1 more sleep til the weekend - have you got anything exciting planned?

Step - my lovely, what an epic post!  Your boss sounds lovely and reading it made me blub!  Seriously everything sets me off these days.  I hope you take the time to concentrate on yourself and DH, 2016 is definitely the year for all limbolanders to get pregnant!

Water-Lily - on my first round, I told my line manager and another friend but not my boss as she was a complete cow and didn't want her use the time off against me.  It made the situation pretty stressful to be honest as my line manager couldn't give me the support I needed so ended up taking loads of sick days off.  For my 2nd fresh round this yr, I just started my new job at M and I told my boss (who also started at the same time as me) straight away as I didn't want the hassle of making excuses for the odd days off during stims and then a wk off for EC and ET.  If I was you, I would mention it to one of your managers, even though I know it's not what you ideally want but I think it will be stressful for you to come up with excuses for the time off.

Amy- glad to hear you got a quick referral for the hysto, FC you get a date soon.

Em - it's really positive that your clinic is looking at different approaches for your next cycle.  

NuttyNat - like everyone else has mentioned, I would check whether a private cycle would impact your NHS funding.

Loubee - so sorry to hear about your situation and your mum  

Ustoget - hope you, DH, Harper and Madison are well?  

WGD - hope you are well too hun and enjoying the pregnancy?

Hello to Sah, Max and anybody else I missed off and reading this.

xxxx


----------



## andade

Hi all !  

Water-lily78 -  When I had all my appointments in the lead up to treatment which went in for ages, I didn't tell work. I mentioned to one of my previous bosses that I would be having lots of appointments due to gynaecological issues and once he heard that he didn't ask any questions.  Think the word gynae put him off!  Luckily, I wasn't working during the cycle I just finished but I would have got myself signed off for stimmimg/ EC. I think it's really down to the individual and how you feel.

Step - Thanks!  Your boss sounds realky lovely and it's really great to hear of a boss who is thinking about the wellbeing of his staff,  especially when there are so many who don't.  I hope you're taking his advice and focusing on yourself and dh.  

Kieke - Hope you're enjoying your PUPO bubble and taking it easy.   Glad Nosey maanger is giving you a couple of days grace.    By next week  he will have forgotten that you had a day off! Hope DH is doing ok.

Fifty - Sorry you had a down day!  It's only natural,  as you've been thrown a curve ball.   The delay won't be lono. 

Oscar - Hope you're doing well and still coping with work. Not long for you now.

Sfg - Sorry to hear that you're having a bad time but it's only natural and it's still raw.   Heck, people go through much less and become emotional.  We've all  been there, crying at things at the drop of a hat and you have a good enough reason to do so. It's all part of a process and unfortunately, we can't be strong all the time. Dont worru about the crying, thats your outlet for all the pent up anger, grief and frustration. Im sure even though dh is grieving that he doesn't want you to deal with this on your own. If you don't want to upset him, come on here and vent,  rant whatever helps.  
Cake police has become exercise and supplements cop today! 

Hope everyone else is well and looking after yourselves, x 

Not been up to much today and weather was miserable. Gearing myself up to restart healthy regime.
Acupuncturist says I should still have weekly sessions and herbs to minimise my body's tendency to produce  fibroids. Thinking I might opt for every fortnight?


----------



## Sah78

Sfg- I know what it is like after my bfn's felt terrible. The only thing that kept me going was having something to look forward too and treating myself. 

Fifty- how annoying for you life is so unfair but you can start again soon is it Jan? The same as me  

Water lily - I didn't tell my bosses the real reason for my hospital appointments as they blabbed about another colleagues cancer scare to other member of staff and think they would ask me infront of people it is stressful making excuses tho. 

Step- I hope you are ok

I am about to go out will catch up soon hope everyone else is ok


----------



## kazzzee

This happens every week, I get so far behind. I will catch up properly this weekend but I just wanted to tell *Fifty* I had similar reasons for delays earlier this year. I had two cysts and two endometrinomas and the cysts were messing my hormones right up. I should have clicked with your delayed period that something was going on. The problem with these cysts is they push up your oestrogen and that stops the period from coming - and also means your oestrogen would be too high to start the cycle. And all the stims would be swallowed up by the existing cyst. At the time I did a ton of research. My tips are DIM and resveratol which both act as oestrogen blockers, Epsom salts baths, which apparently help disolve cysts. I checked my treatment diary and I wrote about it on 15 May if you want to read what I did. In the end after two months of not being able to start due to the cysts and oestrogen levels I downregged for a couple of weeks, took pregnyl to bring on another period and then the oestrogen was low enough and they did a hysterscopy and drained all the cysts and let me start. They wouldn't drain the cysts before because they said they would just come back, but they needed to get rid before I could start.

(By the way a corpus lutum cyst is what forms after you ovulate and sticks around pumping out progesterone. So normally they aren't a problem but it sounds like yours isn't doing what it's supposed to do. Do you know if you ovulated this month? )


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks guys, I think I will speak to care next Sunday and possibly discuss moving my NHS funding too x


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Morning Ladies, 

SFG - Sending you big hugs right now    Really hope you are being kind to yourself and are allowing yourself to cry, there is nothing wrong with doing that xxx

Fifty - So sorry that you've had to postpone treatment for now, its so frustrating when you have a set back. Hopefully it won't be much longer until you can start xxx

Kieke - Congrats on being PUPO!!!  What a crazy last minute way though, I'm not surprised you and DH are annoyed with the clinic. Not long till your OTD now, I have my fingers crossed for you!!    Hope you have a lovely anniversary meal today 

Step - I'm so so sorry for your loss  I'm really glad that your boss has been supportive. Thinking of you xxx

Water-Lily - I told my boss from when I intended to start looking for clinics all the way through to treatment and to my BFP. He's been utterly lovely and supportive, letting me work from home when I need to and letting me have a lot of time off this year for treatment. I effectively had 3 weeks off for my lap and he didn't put me down as sick for it or deduct from my holiday. He's had to tell some of the senior management as with the IVF I had a lot of last minute time off but everyone has been really good about it and none of them have asked about how its going either. I know I've struck lucky with where I work though and not everyone is so lenient or supportive. 

Jenni - I hope going back to M goes alright, and that they treat you properly!! If they haven't I've got a box of matches and a can of petrol we can use    

Oscar - A home birth sounds fab!  Hope your midwife appointment is rescheduled soon so you can more forward on making plans 

Andade - Yay to all your frosties!! Thats a fab number to have waiting for you!  Boo to the cake police though! Hope you're managing to sneak in cake and wine, after all it is that magical time of year  

Amy - I had a hysto with my lap and although beforehand I wasn't too keen on the idea as it postponed treatment it turned out to be right thing to do as it threw up a number of polyps that wouldn't have been spotted otherwise. Hope your referral comes though soon so you're not kept waiting

NuttyNat - As with a few of the other ladies, my CCG deffo deducts a private cycle from NHS funding so I'd check to be on the safe side. I went ahead with a private cycle anyway as I'm far too impatient and I didn't think we'd be eligible anyway due to my DWs age. 

Hello to everyone else I've missed and hope you are all alright xxx

AFM, Its all been a bit up and down. I've been struggling with my anxiety a fair bit and to top it off I've picked up a rotten cold that I'm struggling to shake. Some days I feel really positive about my BFP and I feel like I can make plans for the future. Other days, I feel like I'm just waiting for everything to go wrong. I ended up having a full on meltdown about a week ago because I didn't 'feel pregnant', DW thinks I've actually lost the plot, as far as shes concerned everything is fine and nothing is going to go wrong. I guess I feel like I don't deserve this and that its going to be taken away from me at any moment  Argh  I have my scan on Friday so its just a waiting game until then.


----------



## MrsD1

Hello, I've just had my first failed cycle. Dr says I have to wait 2 months before trying again. Is that normal? We had short antagonist cycle so no down reg. He said it was to allow everything to get back to normal. It's so hard isn't it. I really believed it had worked as I had bfp on hpt but turned out to be be a CP and my af came today. Made me cry. All over again. As until that had happened there was s tiny stupid part of me believed the Dr might have been wrong. Sigh. Two months feels like such a long time.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely limboland ladies  

MrsD I'm really sorry to hear what you have been through   It must be so cruel to get a positive & then have it taken away   my clinic makes you wait two natural afs before starting again, I know it seems like a long time but I think it is good to give your body & mind time to recover   With christmas & the new year hopefully the time will go a bit more quickly x  

Wgd great to know that you & so many ladies think the hysto is a good idea   sorry to hear you are a bit all over the place at the moment, I'm sure it is just all the hormones & remember you do deserve this   I hope the scan on Friday reassures you x  

Nuttynat it is definitely worth checking about nhs funding x  

Andade that was very generous of you to let dh have the last piece of cake especially as the end piece of the chocolate covered swiss roll always has loads of chocolate!   hope the exercise & supplements police are being kind to you x  

Sfg you are allowed to cry & be sad, we put ourselves through so much & sometimes life is unfair x  

Fifty I hope you have had some treats to make up for the stupid cysts messing up your treatment x  

Kieke happy anniversary I hope the pupo bubble is being kind to you & you & dh have a nice meal out x  

Water lily I work for my dad & he knows about treatment, we work in construction & all the other staff are based on site so they don't know. I hope the supplements work & you get some really good embies x  

Jenni where are you? Hope you are ok x  

kazzzee I hope you & the twinnies are doing well & things have improved at work for dh x  

Kaninchen it is the weekend! Hope you have some nice plans x  

Oscar I hope you got the midwife appointment rescheduled & found out more about the possibility of a home birth x  

Mogg I hope you are doing ok, Lovely that your sister will be coming to stay soon x  

Ustoget I hope you, dh & the twins are doing well x  

Hello em, loubee, sah, max, mysteryminx & anyone else I've missed  

Not much happening here, managed to get to the gym a few times this week & had a play on the power plate for the first time which was entertaining, think I have just cancelled all the exercise out by eating some m&s triple chocolate cookies though!   dp is away at the moment so I am filling my evenings watching far too much of I'm a celebrity  

Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## Kieke

Fifty - I'm not surprised you feel a bit down, you was all ready to go!  
But at least it was spotted and it won't be long before you get to start again. Love that Dr kazzzee has been able to give you some advice!  
Are you planning anything nice this weekend? I love this kind of weather, sunny, cold and crisp! 

Oscar - did you have the midwife appt yesterday and of so, how did it go?

sfg - I can relate to your emotions... I was just the same. But you know you will get through it and it will be the new year before you know it!  
DH isn't too good to be honest but there isn't anything I can do for him. 

andade - good on you for sticking to your exercise regime! It's so easy to 'allow' yourself a small break - or is that just me? 
I would see your acupuncturist every fortnight or maybe even every 3 weeks if you know you have to wait a couple of months. As far as I understand the sessions will now focus on keeping you relaxed and to keep things flowing. When I had my delay I paused my sessions and started again the week we had to sign consent forms again.

WGD - I can imagine you are feeling anxious about the pregnancy. I think I would be the same. It's such a journey to get your BFP that you underestimate the waiting once you finally reach that state. Friday isn't long though!  

MrsD - sorry to hear you are finding yourself in limbo, it must be awful to see your BFP and have it taken away again. I believe my clinic only wants you to wait 1 AF but I think 2 might be better so your body has time to recover. You would probably have to wait 2 AF's anyway because most clinics close over Christmas.  Trust me, these 2 months will fly by! 

Amy - the powerplate is not for me... it's shakes all my flabby bits around and I can only laugh! I've been told it's good after exercise though to prevent muscle soreness. 

Well we weren't sure if we should go out today since my DH is in so much pain but staying inside isn't doing him any good either! I keep teasing him saying that he is looking like a bushman which he doesn't appreciate!  
So I'll be getting the clippers out later and will attempt to make him look presentable. 
We're going to the newly opened Turtle Bay, has any one been before? I didn't want to spend lots of money on haute cuisine so Caribbean food it is! Does anyone know if it's ok to have spicy food?

Had an acupuncture session this morning and it was lovely. Seeing her again on Tuesday.
Have been having a few twinges in my belly but don't want to think too much of it.

Going to IKEA first thing in the morning in the hope it's not too busy. The plan is to by some storage boxes and Christmas decorations. Jut hope I don't go overboard! It's a good thing I can't carry too much at the moment.  

Much love to everyone


----------



## kaninchen32

Happy weekend ladies   hope you are all keeping warm and didn't get any snow, just rain and gale force winds here in Essex! 

Kieke - twinges sound good! Fingers crossed for you   Happy Anniversary, hope you enjoy your meal out. you're very brave going to Ikea at this time of the year, although as you say hopefully it won't be too busy in the morning!

Amy - you're good getting along to the gym! My walks have lessoned in frequency with it being some cold and dark out now in the evenings! Don't feel guilty about the cookies, they sound yummy! I've had chocolate 3x this week - completely cut out junk food before and during our ivf cycle but have fallen back into slightly unhealthy habits recently!

MrsD1 - welcome, sorry your first cycle failed. I think different clinics have different guidelines but I would say 2 months is fairly normal - our clinic makes you wait 3 months after a failed cycle - I know how frustrating the waiting around is!

WhatGraciedid - hope you shake your cold and are feeling better. Fingers crossed time flies, so Friday rolls around quickly for your scan!

Andade - don't remember if I have already asked you about your acupuncture - do you recommend it? Hoping to find one near home before my next cycle but will admit am a bit apprehensive about all the little needles!

Sfg - boo you have been feeling so emotional, hope you are having a lovely chilled weekend  

Fifty - such bad timing for your cyst   hopefully you will get the all clear in a couple of weeks at your scan.

Waterlily - I'm a teacher and haven't told work about I.v.f, I was lucky enough to be able to schedule my first cycle for the summer holidays. Am meant to be phoning start of Dec to schedule my second cycle but will be phoning and asking to start in Feb instead as worked out e.c and e.t would then fall in the 2 week Easter holidays. Sux planning it all around holidays but I just don't want the hassle of explaining appointments during work time...

Step by step - yeah, school environments are stressful, certainly not the 9-3 job that the general public think we do! Ours is extra stressy at the moment as we are expecting Ofsted :-/

Hello to anyone I have missed!

Had lunch out today with friends - I had to try really hard not to be jealous of. They had been together 1 year when she got pregnant and now have a darling little boy, nearly 1 year old. I remember how unfair I thought it was that she fell so quickly in her relationship when we've been married 9 years and going through I.v.f. Thankfully I've got past that and love meeting up and seeing how much he changes over time. Really hope that one day I will have the chance to be a mummy too


----------



## mogg77

Evening girls! Hope everyone is well, freezing out there! 
Kaninchen I know that feeling well, you feel bad for feeling it but it's only natural- I've some close friends that are super fertile- she even became pregnant using a coil and spermicide, they just keep popping out these gorgeous blond kids! I remember feeling so jealous when my brother announced they were having one- and she's eight now!  . Unfortunately it took us a fair while to even realise we needed treatment . you will get your time I'm sure ! Xx

Keike I do hope you had a lovely meal and oh was distracted from his pain for a while and enjoyed himself. I think I heard warming foods are good, so get them spices into you!

Step your boss sounds lovely- a real diamond. Hope you're doing ok  

Wgd how far gone will you be for the scan? I do remember feeling the same, I was convinced there'd be nothing at the scan, and my boss who I'd told just being so breezy and optimistic about it all. But of course you deserve it- a quick look at Jeremy Kyle will show you some bona fide undeserving cases! Best of luck On Friday xx

Sfg hope you're doing ok and you and oh looking after each other.

mrsd1 so sorry about your chemical, it's such a cruel thing to experience, and on your first go as well.  Let your self heal a little while you wait and put some research into ways to improve your chances next time xxx

Hope that everyone else is good, I don't want to try and get everyone's names cos I always miss someone out!    
Afm got all brave today and got most of my below shoulder length hair lopped off- I went a bit red in the face and nervous when I saw it all over the floor but really happy with it now, it's a wavy bob cut right up at the back and nice and easy to look after   
Enjoy the rest of your weekends!!xxx


----------



## andade

Morning all! 
Been busy on here over the past couple of days.

Sah - Hope you're well and getting there.  

Kazzee - Hope you and the twinnies are doing well and you're taking it easy at work. Hope oh has sorted out work issues,  so it's not hanging over you. 

WGD -  Thanks about the frosties!   I have snuck in the cake   and had my first glass of wine last night while watching The Help. Cake police was out, so all good! 
Sorry to  hear that you've been up and down.  You definitely deserve this and I know its easy to say try to enjoy it but I suppose when you're surrounded by IF and bad news it's difficult to be positive all the time. Think about all the ladies who get pregnant naturally and many of these things font go through their minds.  I realky hope you have an 'up' week and sending you lots of    

MrsD1 - Sorry to hear of your failed cycle. Such a cruel way to find out    I hope that the time will allow you to prepare yourself mentally,  physically and speak to the clinic about what can be done differently next time to aid success. 

Amy - I'd had most of the Swiss roll, so the least I could do was give him the last slice!   Cake police was out last night, so I enjoyed my wine in peace.    I've never used the power plate before. Did you notice the benefits before the cookies? 

Kieke -   Hope you had a great time out at Turtle Bay! Let me know what you thought of it,  as I always get mixed reviews. Only been there for lunch.
What makes you think I've been sticking to my exercise regime?   Said I've got to get back on it. Have seen a class since stimming. 
Hope IKea wasn't too busy this morning.  Did you indulge in their meatballs? 

Kaninchen - I would recommend  acupuncture and I know a few of the ladies on here have had it too.  The needles are nothing to worry about, especially after stabbing yourself during a cycle.  You don't really feel them and they are tiny.  Sorry to hear that work us stressful, especially with impending Ofsted!  It can be difficult to find time for yourself.
It can be hard seeing friends who get pregnant easily but over time hopefully it becomes easier. 

Mogg - What made you get you're hair chopped off? I love cutting my hair,  even though it's not as long as yours.  Always find it liberating and easier to manage.
New look and new chapter!   Hope you're well, x 

Jenni - How are you? Are you back at M tomorrow?  Hope it's not causing too much stress and that you take it easy.  

Ustoget - Hope the family are well and you and dh are enjoying these first weeks.  

Hope everyone else is well and looking after themselves, x

I think I'm going to for a walk today and do some work in my front garden. Got a function to attend later but haven't  decided if I'm going.


----------



## jenni01

Hello Loves 
Just a quickie to say I'm thinking of you all 
Sorry I'm not around much right now but like SFG I'm struggling abit and when I think I get my head round something.....something else comes up!

Anyway....love and hugs to everyone


----------



## Kieke

kaninchen - IKEA wasn't too bad! But I somehow missed the memo that the store opens an hour earlier than the stated opening time - apparently you just have to wait another hour for the tills to open...   
As always, I didn't buy what I needed (not as expected/poor quality) but still managed to spend £60 on random stuff I don't need.
And I can highly recommend having some acupuncture! And don't worry the needles don't hurt, you wont be able to actually feel hem go in. You might however feel some light twinging or an electric sensation but I always take this as a sign that they are doing their job!

mogg - very brave to have your hair cut shorter! I always want to go for something drastic this time of your (I'm blond - medium long -  but have highlights done a couple of times a year). Every time my hairdresser talks me out of it so my hair is forever the same.

andade - I'm sure you mentioned the word exercise and I assumed you was back at it! 
I'm always surprised how easy it is to go back to not doing anything  
I survived IKEA and must have missed the meatballs! Did buy some biscuits and reindeer sausage and herring for my DH.
It was lovely cold weather to go walking this weekend wasn't it? I should be clearing some leaves in the garden as well but it can wait...

jenni - It's no surprise you are struggling! So much has happened and it will take a while to accept you have to start again.
Are you supposed to start work this week? And straight away FT??
Sending you lots of hugs and positive vibes  

Thank you all for the anniversary well wishes!
Unfortunately we didn't go for a meal and I am still living with a bushman  
DH was in so much pain and I could tell he didn't want to let me down so I said it didn't matter and we will go another time.

I have been feeling positive and relaxed but can tell I'm starting to become a bit more anxious...
I did have some cramping in the past couple of days (non stop yesterday) but don't want to read much into it.
Does anyone know if my AF due date should still be the same this month after my depot shot?


----------



## andade

Evening everyone! 

Jenni - Great to hear from you.  
Sorry to hear that you're struggling.   You just need to take time as it's still quite recent, so take it easy and pace yourself.  Hope your return to M has been stress free.  

Kieke - I should have started exercise today but I suddenly had abdo pain. Hoping I haven't picked up an infection. The only thing I can pinpoint is my acupuncture session yesterday.
Did  some work in the garden, even though it was miserable weather but wanted to get it done. Sorry you didn't get to go out for your anniversary meal but I'm sure it will happen soon. Think you need to sort out bushman though!  
How you feeling? Got my fx for you and sending you   

Hope everyone is well and looking after yourselves, x


----------



## mogg77

Morning ladies, hope you're all well.
Jenni thinking of you, hope m wasn't too bad and that you start feeling better again soon   

Keike is otd tomorrow? How are you coping? Have everything crossed for you   
Andade how's tummy?feeling better I hope.  My front garden is an embarrassment at the moment but can't quite muster up enthusiasm to do it! Hopefully the frost will just kill all the weeds for me!
Sfg hope you're doing ok xxx
Ustoget how's life with the twinnies??
Hi to everyone else, fifty, wgd good luck with scan on Friday! Oscar, Kazzeee, Step, kaninchen, Amy, Ems, anyone I've forgotten! 
Just out to meet my lovely friend, she has just finished third cycle of chemo and I know it's starting to hit her now so I'm hoping she's managing to keep her chin up, we're going to head out to lovely pub near a weir and get hot chocolates and watch the swans xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely limbo ladies  

Mogg sorry to hear about your friend having to have chemo, my cousin is having it for throat cancer at the moment & it can be so grueling   I hope you have a nice time at the pub & enjoy your hot chocolates x  

Andade sorry to hear about the abdo pain, I hope it starts to feel better soon x  

Kieke well done for braving ikea on a weekend!   sorry to hear dh is still struggling & you didn't manage to get out for your anniversary meal   the power plate is quite funny but each minute I do on it seem to last much longer than the minutes when I am lying in bed whilst my alarm is on snooze!   fx for good news on friday x  

Jenni I'm sorry you are struggling at the moment, you have been through a lot & we are all here for you x  

Kaninchen I think we all need a bit of chocolate in our lives, I just bought myself a cadbury's advent calendar!  

Fifty did you say you were taking some time off work? I hope you are doing ok & finding things to keep you busy x  

Step I hope you are doing ok, lovely that your boss is so supportive x  

Oscar did you get anywhere with investigating a home birth? x  

Wgd I hope you have got over your cold, not long now until your scan x  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok x  

No news on the hysto referral yet but keeping myself busy with gyming & I'm a celeb, off to see the local Christmas lights being turned on on Thursday & they do a fireworks display so hoping it will stay dry


----------



## Kieke

andade - how is our abdo pain? Hope it magically disappeared! 
I dreamt last night that somebody came round to tidy the garden and cut the grass, I wish...  
Yes I need to get my hands on bushman!  

mogg - sorry to hear about your friend, hope you manage to lift her spirits!
Hot chocolate sounds good to me! Not sure what the weather is like down South but we have actual sunshine at the moment!

Amy - we've been watching I'm a celeb for the first time this year! I find it so funny! It's great entertainment before bedtime.

I have been fine, had a small dip on Monday (I kept thinking AF was coming on). But overall I'm feeling really positive. I have had lots of cramping and yesterday I had a very strong reaction to the acupuncture needles... according to my acupuncture lady it's a good sign so fingers crossed.  
Friday will be here soon but it can't come soon enough for me!
Much love to all xx


----------



## andade

Morning guys! 

Mogg - I think you can be forgiven for not attending the garden in your state.  Your have other more important things to occupy you and I'm sure it must be difficult for you to kneel down. Sorry to hear about your friend.   Hope you have a lovely time together. 

Amy - Abdo pain has gone but I replaced it for insomnia.  Went to bed at 4.30 and woke at 6.30. Tried to go back to sleep and only slept for an hour. Stayed awake and slept for around 40 min's again. Think I'll be tired  later! Keep catching bits of I'm a Celebrity, as my mum loves it and I could just never do some of that stuff!

Kieke - I got my cousins partner to clean the front and back garden and I'm putting the weed cover down and gonna add gravel /pebbles to minimise maintenance at the front. I know the days must be dragging but try and keep busy and think positive! Sending you loads of      

Pain has gone and also I was soo bloated yesteday and that's gone too . Weather is a bit bright,  so gonna go for a walk/jog. Not going to reward myself with any treats!    Although,  I have been dropping weight, so maybe treats are working! 

Hope everyone is well and excited that there'll be some new additions to the thread by next week!


----------



## oscar13

Hi Ladies

Going to start by sending out massive hugs to Jenni, SFG and Fifty (((((((((()))))))))). I am here for a rant anytime, or a shoulder to cry on. Loads of love xxxx

Kieke, everything is tightly crossed for Friday. Sending buckets loads of positivity and really hoping you get the best early Christmas present ever! xx

Andade, I think a little treat every now and then goes a long way....it's good for your soul xxx

Mogg, I normally love to garden but not at this size!! Time is flying now, how are you feeling? Any signs of mini mogg making an appearance soon? Hope you have a lovely time with your friend, so sorry she is having to go through this xxx

WGD, hang in there, believe me it takes a long time to accept its real! One step at a time, your scan will be magical xxx

MrsD, sorry for your BFN! My clinic makes us wait 3 AFs before cycling again. Try to use the time to get your head and body ready xx

Amy, I love the powerplate! I have one at home but obviously it has been out of action for some time now!

Kaninchen, where abouts in Essex are you? I had a lovely lady for acupuncture....I think she works Chelmsford and Maldon.

Afm, the midwife appointment went well. I have been given the all clear for a home birth of I choose. I picked up the birthing pool yesterday so depending on how I feel/cope on the day it is all systems go!

Hope all out other limbo ladies are doing well? xx


----------



## jenni01

Mornning 

Oscar::: Thanks for the loves!! 
My goodness it's not long at all for you hun!!!...Wow you're going to be a Mummy!! 

Kieke::: Lots of love and luck for tomorrow!!     

Andade::: How are you coping??...are you going insane or managing to hold it together?!! 

Amy::: Hello!!...you're another keep fit nut like some of the others!!...I am a mere blob! 

Filthy::: Hope you had a nice time at the market!!

Cloudy::: Welcome home!!...glad you enjoyed your holz and managed not to push DH overboard!! 

Ustoget::: How is our new Mummy getting on?? 

Moggs::: Nah don't worry about your garden...it's winter anyway!!
Ooh and you're gonna pop out Mini Moggs soon too!!    

Hellooooo to everyone hope you're all well 
SFG:::


----------



## Kieke

Well... I'm not sure what to do with myself, I'm in shock... I have just been sacked!  
Can't believe it! 
Technically they are right but I don't think I should have been sacked on the spot!
A couple of months ago we were told that our office has to move because they are demolishing our building... We are all keen to find out where we will move to. 2 weeks ago I spotted an email in my managers inbox (I do his emails when he's not there...) with a link to office accommodation in Wakefield and have mentioned to some collegues that management is looking at Wakefield for the new location.... I know I shouldn't have but to sack me over it?
The trust in me is gone they said and they are extra disappointed because they supported me so much especially with my IVF! Oh and there was more but there was no point to go into that...  
I have been there less than 2 years so there is nothing I can do...
They pay me till the end of the year but I don't think I should expect my end of year bonus.
I don't know what to do. I can't even clean or go for a run to let my anger out!
I'm sure it will work out in the end and I need to stay focussed but oh my god!! I also don't know what to say to my friends/family and what reason do I give when I apply for a new job? 

Fingers extra crossed for tomorrow... 

Hope all you ladies are well.

jenni - any jobs going at M?


----------



## Sah78

Omg Kieke that is terrible I don't know what to say... But I hope your test results give you a positive and this will all be history 

I hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## mogg77

Wow kieke I'm so angry for you- surely that should of been a warning ! Just before Christmas and you the earner in the household! Make sure you properly check your rights. I do hope this was nothing to do with them worrying you may need maternity leave  
  I'll be doubly sending positive thoughts your way for tomorrow


----------



## Amy76

Kieke that is awful! how was that a sackable offence? have they given you any warnings about anything before now? I'm so sorry you are facing this now   Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow x


----------



## water-lily78

Kieke, that is awful! I also don't see this as a good reason for being sacked, especially if you had no other warnings earlier on. It's not like you babbled out a company secret! Like Mogg said, I hope they didn't take it as an excuse to get rid of you before the need for maternity leave hits! Do check your rights!   In any case, good luck for tomorrow!   

Thank you, Kieke, oscar, sfg, andade, sah, WGD, Amy and kaninchen, for answering my question about telling work or not. Seems like those of you who did tell them got good support in any case! So far I have only taken off the day of ER and other appointments I book so early in the mornings that nobody misses me.  

andade - Did you sleep better last night? I'm a bad sleeper and I hate it. It is horrible to be up when everyone else is sound asleep and enjoying peaceful bliss. I get sleep jealous!   

Oscar - your clinic makes people wait for 3 cycles before starting a new treatment? At mine they say they pause for one month after a failed cycle for recovery. I asked if it would be beneficial to wait 2 or more and they said, no, if this was so, they'd give this recommendation instead. 

Afm - I started stimming last weekend and got my first scan tomorrow. Hoping that some follicles are heeding the hormone call and have kicked into action. As last time, I feel nothing at all, but not too worried since something did happen after all. Technically, I'd be ok with the same number of eggs if I just knew that they were of a better quality!   DP and I are happily supplementing away and hoping for the best! If things develop like last time, I'll have ER next week Friday and OTD 23rd December. Nothing like a bit of Xmas testing.


----------



## jenni01

Kieke have you been on the phone to ACAS??
I would check with them about what's happened....be honest as well and also say they used your Ivf as a form of emotional guilt..
You're being paid till the end of the year so try not to panic as it's the last thing you need right now! 
Joking aside about working in a supermarket it maybe worth looking into..
You can get hours to suit you etc and the pays not bad...


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Kicked - What absolute utter **************************** they are!!!!!! I'm so angry for you!!!!! Surely you should have had warnings and a least clear reasons for why they sacked you instead of this wishy washy ******  Unbelievable!! I would challenge them on it and fight your corner. What a ***** time to pick 

Hope you are ok xxxx    

(* insert choice of expletives here)


----------



## Kieke

Thank you for your messages of support ladies!
I'm still in shock but also so angry...  
It came out of the blue! I have never had any issues with work in my whole life... and neither have I had any bad comments so let alone warnings. 
I don't have any rights I'm afraid since I have been there less than 2 years. When there was talk about reducing my hours a couple of months ago I spoke with my union who told me that work can do what they want until I'm there 2 years or longer. So even if they did take the IVF/potential maternity leave into consideration there is nothing I can do.

My DH keeps saying, FFS, it's not like you are working for MI5 - you are selling school books!  

I just need to know what kind of reference/feedback they will give me when asked so I can plan my tactics for when I'm applying for new jobs. 

jenni - I have always thought that I would enjoy working in a supermarket so who knows! 

water-lily - hope your scan will show the meds are doing their job! 

Luckily tomorrow will be a more positive day!


----------



## andade

Kieke - Can't believe what has happened to you!  
I think it's totally unfair to be dismissed over something like this,  especially if you have never had any issues at work before. I agree with the others that there should have been some form of disciplinary procedure before  moving towards a sackable offence. I would still liaise with your union to ensure that all bases have been covered fairly,  such as any leave not taken to be paid, etc.  How long had you been there? Be interesting to see how far off two years you were. Your employer should give you a reference if requested but you can ask previous employers or colleagues depending on what the application form specifies. 
I know it's easier said than done but try not to stress too much right now. I've found that that things can Co e your way and especially opportunities you hadn't considered previously.
Sending you loads of        for tomorrow.


Oscar - Glad to hear your mw appointment went well and that you can have your home birth if you want.  So do you now own your own birthing pool? Sounds like everything's coming together. 

Jenni -- Hope you're ok and taking one day at a time.   I'm going to have FET, so not enduring a 2ww yet but instead trying to emark on a fitness regime again. Might be a cycle buddy in the new year!

Water-lily78 - I did have a better sleep last night, although I still woke up during the night but that's normal! Sleep jealous!    Good luck for your scan tomorrow,  x

Mogg - Hope you're ok and not stressing too much, x 

Amy - Hope you're ok. 

Kazzee, Ustoget, Sah, Step, WGD,  Kaninchen - Hope you're all well and looking after yourselves, x

Anyone who I've missed by accident,  sorry! 

Spent the day with DP on his day off which was nice. Had a pub dinner and finished the front garden.


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Just a quickie as have to pay bills with chocolate buttons!! 

Andade::: Yay!! we could be cycle buddies but I'm looking at May hun so it will be to long a wait for you!!....you get up the duff before me hun!! 

Kieke::: I told my fella what happened to you and he said "Was is marked private?....cos if not why shouldn't she read it?"
But with reference to you going for a new job....a previous employer can't give you a negative reference but can refuse to give you one..
The way around that is to still put down that you worked there but when it says "reason for leaving"....just put personal..
Cover your tucas with other references...ie/ get friends that own a business or have good stature in a job to give you a ref..
I still think it's totally crxp what they've done 
But flip a positive on it....
Call the benefits office and see what help you can get until you return to work.....you care for your fella as well so tell them everything..
Sorry for waffling but I just don't want you to worry hun  

Hellooooo to everyone 
Sorry for lack of personals but have some pooh to deal with!


----------



## water-lily78

Morning, ladies!

andade - I also keep on waking up and depending on my state of mind I go back to sleep or roll around for the remainder of the night. But as you say, there isn't anything weird with waking up. Had my sleep pattern looked at by a specialist. He also thought it is normal to wake up...the length of staying awake though can be problematic. Oh, those people who sleep soundly 8 hours in an a row blissfully don't know how good they have it! Sleep jealousy is a thing! 

Afm- Thanks for the good wishes for my scan! There are a couple more follicles than last time, but a good bunch of them are still very small, so probably I won't get more eggs than last time, which was to be expected. However, I still have hopes that the quality is improved! Go, little eggs, go!


----------



## oscar13

Morning All!!!

Kieke, so sorry about your job, what utter sh*te!! Def check your rights with someone as it seems a bit extreme to go straight to sacking you without any formal disciplinary process/hearing?! I have everything crossed for a more positive day today xxxx 
Waterlily, good yo hear the scan went well! Quality trumps quantity every time so FC xxxc

Lovely Jenni, how is the dreaded M treating you? ((()))

Andade, good to hear it sounds like you had a lovely day with DP!! I don't have my own pool......my hypnobirthing teacher leant me hers, just hop I get to use it xx

Roll on the weekend ladies, I hope everyone has a good one! Cloudy, if you are still reading in the back ground how was your holiday? xx


----------



## Kieke

Well ladies they can stick their job where the sun doesn't shine   cause I'm pregnant!  
I'm over the moon!!! I know there is a very long way to go but we are a step closer to our dream.
I sort of knew it might be good news, I just felt it....
I have another scan in 2 weeks so we will take it from there.

So I will now use my time off for job hunting. I have had a quick look and I'm sure I will be able to start somewhere in the new year. It will just be more travel and less money.
I have also decided that I will tell friends that I've taken voluntary redundancy, don't want to explain it in detail to everybody.

Regarding the reference, I will ask my (ex) boss what she is planning on saying when contacted so I can prepare.

andade - sorry you have problems sleeping, I'm afraid I'm one of the lucky ones when it comes to sleeping. I'm planning to remain stress free! We had put some money aside for more treatment if need be so can always dip into that...  
To my surprise I have lost a bit of weight the past 2 weeks. I know I now shouldn't be but I have been eating healthy, 'normal' and limited snacking.

jenni - non of it was marked private but there is nothing I can do since I'm not protected by the law since I've been there 19 months. I'm not entitled to job seekers allowance since I have been dismissed.... I could get carers allowance but I'm confident I will find something starting in January. Luckily my DH gets the maximum of benefits he could get - still not that much but it helps. Hope you manage to sort your pooh! How was your first week back at work? 

water-lily - glad to hear you are making progress! You are right it's quality and not quantity! 

Oscar - never a dull day!
Hope you get to use your pool  

Happy weekend to all! xxx


----------



## oscar13

Kieke that is fan-bloody-tastic!!!!! I am over the moon for you (((((((()))))))) xxx


----------



## jenni01

Whoopwhoop!!!!...Yehaaaaa!!!  
Kieke & Mr Kieke many many Congratulations!!! 
Chuffed to bits for you both hun 
Concentrate on the bubba now hun...fxck them!!

Oscar::: Thanks hun!! 

Not back to work till Monday....I'm sooooooo NOT looking forward to it!!...needs must!


----------



## Amy76

Kieke that's great news   so happy for you & dh, especially after yesterday x  

Waterlily slow & steady is good, keep going with protein & a waterbottle on your tummy when you can & fx for good news at your next scan x  

Jenni sorry you have pooh to deal with x  

Andade I hope you managed to get a better nights sleep last night x  

Oscar how exciting that you have the birthing pool! x  

Hope everyone else is doing ok x  

Hysto appointment has come through for 21st January, they said I can call up for cancellations before then if I want to be seen early x


----------



## water-lily78

A banana dance also from me, Kieke! Congrats! I'm glad you can finish this week on a high note in any case! 

Amy - Oh, is extra warmth supposed to help eggs along? I thought they can rather get damaged by it... Or was that just embryos?


----------



## Amy76

Waterlily I think warmth on your tummy helps eggs but is not good for embryos so ok during stims but not after et x


----------



## jenni01

Just echoing Amy......Don't have excess heat on your tummy when the embryos are in!!
Hot water bottle 
Warm socks on when possible
Warm drinks
Warm baths (but not after et)


----------



## mogg77

Aaaaaaagggghhhhh keike soooo happy for you!!!! I've been checking in all morning   I bet you couldn't care less about their stupid job at this moment in time!!


----------



## Sah78

Kieke- we aren't allowed mobiles at work so smuggled mine down the toilet so I could find out how you got on so happy that you got a positive after the terrible day you had 

Andade- glad you had a better sleep

Amy- I hope you get in earlier for your appointment but if not end of Jan will soon be here

Hope everyone else is ok sorry if I missed anyone


----------



## cinnamon75

Hi ladies,

I'm dipping back in after a few months of silence. I popped on here today because I saw an update on the newsfeed (I haven't been using the site much lately) and I just have to butt in and say a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to *Kieke*!!!!! Eeeeeeek!!! I didn't even know you'd started your cycle as last I was on here you'd just had your hysto. I'm so so bad at this!!!  I can't believe you've been let go from work too... I was made redundant the same week I got my BFP back in August. It brings up all kinds of new thoughts about the future but I am really happy that you are confident you'll get back to work in the new year. I'm a firm believer in things happening for a reason (well except when it comes to this blooming infertility lark). Anyway, once again...    

*Jenni*, I also read back over your posts lovely lady   Thinking of you xxx

As for everyone else, *Moggs, Kazzzee, Oscar, Andade, Fifty*, and those I don't know *Amy, Water-lily, Sah, What Gracie Did *(oooh that's an intriguing name!!), big hello to you all. I must try and catch up properly with everyone's news!

Afm, just started injecting again and hopefully off to Prague in the next week or two. Just got back from there too after a little visit to get some tests done. Lovely place but those cobbles are the work of the devil 
The cake was amazing though and that's what really matters!!!

Hellos and hugs to all xxx


----------



## water-lily78

Amy & jenni - Thanks for the tips! Might have some warm water bottle action tonight then.


----------



## Kieke

Thank you so much ladies! I still can't believe it  
Had to return to the clinic to pick up some more meds and asked how far I would be now. I have always assumed that you start counting from fertilisation but it's from ovulation! Am I the only one who did not know this? That makes me 4 weeks!

I also asked them what to do regarding the supplements I have been taking and they told me to check with my GP. It will be a while before I can see him so what do you all recommend?
Stop all the 'extra's' and just take pregnacare pregnancy (or similar)?
I have been taken magnesium, vit E, Q-10, D3, Omega 3 and Pregnacare conception. 

Just found a letter from work confirming the determination of employment. It also insinuates I should be thankful that they are paying me a month in lieu!  

Sah - thank you your efforts to keep up to date! Don't let them find out though, don't want you to get in trouble as well  

cinnamon - good to hear from you! So pleased to hear you are having treatment again, keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello ladies

Just wanted to pop on to say congratulations to kieke!!! What a week you have had. Boooooo to the horrible bosses!!

I know you can still take vit d, and fish oils and pregnacare etc. I think vit e you can stop. Co q 10 is fine to take in a smaller dosage I believe.

So happy for you and wish you a happy and healthy 8 months! 

Afm- had a week off- had to wean off steriods and now I'm poorly My glands are up, my whole body aches. I've slept the majority of the day. Hubby is cooking some traditional food which is very hot he wants me to sweat it all out. I take his as a good thing as I'm never ever poorly! Anyway January will be back on them! 

Anyways hope all is well with everyone. I will do a proper catch up when I'm feeling better xx


----------



## andade

Kieke!! Way to go! Congratulations to you  and DH!! I'm sooo pleased for you both, especially after yesterday.                   
Sending you      for a smooth journey, x 
So glad that you're not stressing and have some money put aside.  Can't believe that you've still been weight watching. Definitely have a treat tonight!

Jenni - I don't know when I'm gonna gave FET yet. I've got my follow up appointment in a couple of weeks time and I'll probably have to wait for a couple of months at least. We'll see!  

Water-lily78 - I slept for 4 hours before waking up last night,  so that wasn't too bad. I know so many people who just sleep straight through the night. Even as a child I never slept straight through the night.  
Hope you have  some really good eggs growing.   

Oscar - I wasn't sure how it worked and if you have to buy your own.  Hope you get to use it. 

Amy - I did have a better if not perfect nights sleep,  thanks.   Pleased that your hysteroscopy appointment has come through already,  which isn't too much of a wait. Still try for cancellations though,  especially just after the Christmas period.

Sah - Naughty, naughty smuggling phones!   My sister has to go to the toilet during her lunch break, as they can't use them in the staffroom.    Slept 4 hrs before waking up,  so indeed better! Hope you're well. 

Cinnamon - Grear to hear from you again.   Glad to hear that you're cycling again and I hope that you're not suffering from any side effects from the injections. I hope the cake overcame the troublesome cobbles! 

Spent the day with my friend and going to see a performance later.

Hoper everyone is well and has a great weekend, x


----------



## andade

Fifty - Our posts just crossed! 
Sorry you're not feeling well but glad dh is looking after you and you're resting.  Look after yourself.


----------



## oscar13

Kieke, I kept taking omega, vit D and pregnancy vits, I stopped Co Q10.

Cinnamon, lovely to hear from you! Exciting to be heading back to Prague soon.....you will keep us posted won't you? Wishing you loads of luck xxx

Fifty, I felt rubbish coming of the steroids and I was only on a low dose. Thankfully it doesn't last for ever xxxx


----------



## mogg77

Same here Kieke for the vits- and aren't those extra two weeks a great little bonus! I didn't know about it either  still buzzing for you    you and dp should definitely treat yourselves tonight!

Fifty sorry to hear you're feeling rough from the evil steroids! Hot foods definitely the way to go  

Hello again cinnamon good to hear from you, best of luck in Prague and be sure to take comfy trainers- I saw local women in heels, Lord only knows how they managed!

Amy great news on hysto date coming through  

Jenni I hope that you have nice workmates there to make up for the sh*t management , having people to have a giggle with can make all the difference I've always found! Hope you're doing well  

Oscar some friends of mine rented a pool for their home birth, they made great use of it prior to the birth sat in it in the front room watching the telly    

Well had a lovely time with my friend, she is doing quite amazingly considering what she's going through , the cancer is terminal unfortunately but we still had lots of laughs, we're  going out again next week where I'll be having a super hot curry trying to get this baby moving! Otherwise I am booked in for next Saturday for an induction :-o 
Hope everyone has a good weekend, enjoy your performance Andade ! Love to everyone I missed xxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations Kieke!!!

Some good news


----------



## sfg29

Hi everyone

Apologies for being awol, been really busy with work and had a couple of nights out in the week.

Sorry for the lack of personals but I'm currently in Germany this weekend with DH, SIL & partner for DH's birthday so will do a big epic post on Tuesday when I'm back home.

Just quickly popping on to say a massive Congratulations to Kieke!  I'm so happy for you and DH!  After everything you've been through - your DH's back and pain, nosey manager and now this [email protected] about dismissing you over a non p&c email - I really think you should ring ACAS for advice, you guys deserve some happy news.

Hope everyone have a good wkend whatever you're doing, I'm off to sample the delights of the german markets so lots of bratwurst and gluwein for me 😉

Xxx


----------



## andade

Evening all! 

Mogg - Glad you had a great time with your friend and as you know it's a previous time that you can cherish and build memories. So glad to hear that she's doing well in spite if everything. 
The performance was good and spent a bit of time in the pub afterwards. 

Angelica - Seen your signature.  Belated congratulations!  

Sfg -  Hooe you gave a dab weekend and have some bratwurst and other naughties for me. 

Hope everyone else is well and having a good weekend, x


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Hi Ladies,

Popping in quickly as I'm determined to put up the Christmas tree and decorations today! 

So I had my scan on Friday and I was truly expecting the worst as I was having pain on my right side that was really strong, and I was convinced that it was an ectopic. I had myself so wound up that as soon as I got onto the table for my scan I burst into tears as as I far as I was concerned I knew what they were going to tell me. Imagine my surprise when they turned the monitor round to show me our little munchkin with a strong heartbeat, in the right place measuring 6+6 (I was 7+1) that day. They also spotted a bleed but said that it was nothing to be concerned about, and that if I had any spotting it'd be from that. The nurse wasn't able to see my right ovary, but thinks it was probably a cyst that burst and that was what caused the pain. So I'm now officially discharged from the clinic and I need to sort out a midwife on Monday... Eeeek!!  I've been having lower back pain yesterday and today though, its more annoying than anything as there is so much I wanted to get done this weekend  

Kieke!!! Congratulations!!! Thats such amazing news  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## mogg77

That's great news wgd I was wondering how your scan went, now you can believe it's real! Take it easy now and don't overdo it  hoiking trees about! It's easier to pull something when pregnant xxx

Sfg a real German market sounds great! Get some bratwurst and beer into you    

Weather horrendous here- I'm not seeing an awful lot of dog walking going on today   hi to everyone xx


----------



## kazzzee

I really don't know where the time goes at the moment. I have so much to catch up on! Just a quicky now to say congrats to Kieke. I can't believe the week you've had! You poor thing with the job - they have really messed you around this year, and it's odd that it's come out now rather than before when they tried to reduce your hours. For now you must try not to worry about it, what matters is that you are PREGNANT and the next few weeks you really need to look after yourself. I stopped the co-q10 too, but carried on with omega 3 (DHA is important for brain development) change to an antinatal Vitamin. I carried on with calcium as since I have no dairy I was worried if not be getting enough.  Good luck! 

And Gracie - so glad the scan went well. Watch that bleed. If it's an SCH like mine were and you have a lot of bleeding at any time don't panic but make sure you go to A&E - remember it happened to me and mine were OK.

I'll catch up with the rest of you lovely ladies later. 

I'm 22 weeks now. The next two weeks can't go quickly enough - because 24 weeks is when if they are born prematurely they have a chance of survival. Me and the OH went to a TAMBA (twins and multiple births association) seminar on Wednesday which was really useful. I've been taking advantage of the Amazon Black Friday baby deals and bought some of the things we need. And we just got some tester paint pots. Still so much to do though!!!


----------



## Kieke

Fifty - Thank god the week ended on a high for me. Can you imagine... Sorry you are poorly, did the hot food do the trick? Hope you are back to your good old self in no time! 

andade - old habits die hard so I'm weighing every morning. Saying that I managed to skip this morning, going to see if I can hold off till Friday. 
I'm remarkably calm I have to see  - or maybe I should say in denial  

Oscar - are you taking extra vit D on top of your pregnancy supplement? 

mogg - glad you had a nice time with your friend, must be so tough to deal with.  
I bet you have started your countdown! The weather is horrific up North as well.

angelica - congratulations to you as well! Twins, how exciting!  

sfg - hmmm gluhwein! Hope you have a great weekend, can't believe it's already your DH's 'no longer a surprise' weekend! Congratulations to your DH! 

WGD - so pleased the scan confirmed all is good, you must be over the moon.  

jenni - good luck for tomorrow, you can do it!

kazzzee - I'm not too worried, I'm way too excited! The whole work thing is so bizarre... it's not hit me yet but I'm sure it will all be fine in the end. Can't believe you are 22 weeks already, where does the time go!

Just had lunch with one of my Dutch friends, we had a good catch up. 
I will start the job hunt tomorrow... wish me luck  

Hope everyone is having a nice and relaxed weekend xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely limbo ladies  

Kieke it sounds like you had a nice catch up with your friend, I hope the job hunting goes well tomorrow x  

Kazzzee exciting that you are already 22 weeks, I hope you are getting time to rest as well as getting stuff sorted, good work with the Black Friday deals x  

Mogg did you get out for a walk? We took our dogs out but it was really windy & the miniature dachshund ended up being carried part of the way in her bag!   great that you had a good time with you friend, I bet she is looking forwards to meeting baby mogg x  

Wgd great that your scan went well x  

Andade I hope you have had a nice weekend & have caught up on some sleep x  

Sfg I hope you are having a lovely weekend away & are enjoying the Christmas markets x  

Angelica congratulations on your news x  

Oscar hopefully you will get to use the birthing pool very soon x  

Fifty sorry to hear you are ill, I hope dh's hot food has helped & you are starting to feel better x  

Water lily I hope your follies have been growing nicely & that your scan goes well x  

Hello cinnamon I love that you are combining sampling cake with tests & treatment, I hope the injections are going well x  

Lovely jenni wishing you all the best for starting back at work tomorrow x  

Sah I hope you got away with the mobile phone smuggling on Friday x  

Step I hope you are doing ok x  

Ustoget I hope you, dh & the twins are doing well x  

Hello kaninchen, em, mrsd & anyone else I've missed  

Went to see the local Christmas lights switch on & fireworks on Thursday night, Olaf, elsa & Anna from frozen were there & did a singalong & you could have your photo taken with them but as I was significantly older than anyone else queuing to have pictures I thought I'd better make do with just taking their photo myself, I sent it to my nieces & they were impressed   joined a new gym today with a pool, sauna & steam room so looking forwards to using that, especially now it is getting colder   still spending far too much time watching I'm a celeb but loving it!  

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend x


----------



## kaninchen32

Evening ladies, just popping in, sorry I've fallen behind again this week, got the dreaded formal observation tomorrow, planning for which has ruined my weekend  

Just wanted to say a big congratulations to Kieke, awesome news!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Hello to everyone else, hope everyone has had a relaxing weekend!!


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Just a quickie as getting ready for battle!! 

WGD::::  
Yay hun I'm so glad your scan went well!!!   

Love to all...


----------



## oscar13

Jenni, Good luck today, thinking of you hun xxx

Angelica, what wonderful news! Congratulations xx

Mogg, so glad you managed to have a lovely time with your friend. Such a hard time xx

Sfg, hope you are having a lovely time in Germany xx

WGD, fantastic news from your scan! You must be over the moon xxx

Kazzzee, nearly there now hun. 24 wks is when I finally started to relax and believe. xx

Kieke, I did take an extra supplement on top of my multi vitamin ....I can't remember the name but it was 1 with coconut oil from healthmonthly.com x

Amy I am so impressed with those of you using gyms etc. I am definitely noticing a dip in energy levels now. x

Afm, I am now officially off work until end of May!!! I turned 38 weeks at the weekend and had an uncomfortable weekend with some period type pains so have taken a couple of weeks annual leave to see me up to my maternity leave starting on the 13th!


----------



## mogg77

Good to hear it Oscar   I reckon you need the time off before due date mentally as much as physically- make sure you get some relaxing in!

Good luck today Jenni hope it's been ok for you xxx

Kaninchen that sounds awful and I don't even know what it is! Will you be able to relax a little once that's over?

Amy I did manage a walk in the end but it was crazy out there   not that my boy noticed, big exciteable lump that he is  

Good luck Kieke on job hunting!

Kazzeee I remember eagerly awaiting that milestone too- nearly there!

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Kieke

Amy - I'm officially an 'I'm a celeb' addict!  
Well done on joining a new gym.

kaninchen - I hope it wasn't too bad today - will it continue tomorrow? 

jenni - hope you kicked some **** today! 

oscar - happy belated birthday! You kept that quiet  
Glad you have decided to start your leave early - hope you get to chill a bit.

mogg - I'm hoping you making the most of your quiet nights  

Well it was nice waking up at 9 this morning, I can get used to that!
Applied for 2 jobs through agencies, one of the agencies told me the job I applied for was too far and even though I was a perfect candidate she didn't want to put me through. I've got an interview next week Tuesday for the other job! Not my ideal job but the pay isn't too bad and it's not that far to travel to. All in all a productive day!

Oh and my ex-employer didn't waste any time, they couriered some parcels over that arrived for me on Friday!  

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Amy76

Kieke pleased to hear you are also an 'I'm a celeb' addict, I end up watching ant & dec on itv then 'get me out of here now' on itv2!   well done with the job hunting, great that you already have an interview lined up, I hope you get something fab soon x  

Mogg well done on getting out for a walk, it was very windy here & I'm sure our two older dogs would have happily stayed at home sleeping but my younger lab loves going out   hope you are doing ok x  

Oscar congratulations on getting to 38 weeks, sorry to hear you are feeling uncomfortable but great that you have finished work now x  

Jenni I hope you were victorious in the battle today x  

Kaninchen I hope your observation has gone well today, sorry to hear it ruined your weekend x  

Andade I hope you are doing ok x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

I phoned the hospital to check for cancellations & before I really realised what I was doing I agreed to an appointment for 2:40pm on 31st December so having started the year recovering from the myomectomy I will be ending it with a gynae procedure!   it doesn't really matter as dp will be working New Years eve in his restaurant so may as well get it out the way


----------



## kaninchen32

Evening ladies,

thanks for the well wishes, all went swimmingly today. I always get myself wound up for no reason - a formal observation is where we have a member of senior management observe a lesson and write up formal feedback, which goes towards our performance management. we have 3 this school year.

Kieke - congrats on getting a job interview, fingers crossed for you  

Amy76 - yay you got a cancellation appointment, a shame your start to the New Year will involving recovering but all steps in the right direction to becoming a Mummy.

Mogg - you are brave walking in the wind, we ventured out yesterday but after seeing how choppy the sea was decided to steer clear of the seaside! Ended up the hill in a cafe with coffee and cake!

Oscar - eek, how exciting that you are off on maternity leave, hope you are able to rest up and relax.

Hope everyone else has had a good Monday!!


----------



## andade

Evening! 

WGD - So glad that the scan went well and it allayed your fears.  Hopefully the bleeding continues to disappear and cause you no more worries. 

Kazzee -  Exciting that you're 22 weeks already!  Seems like just the other day that you became pregnant! 
Good on you for getting some Black Friday bargains. Gonna order a couple of Cyber Monday goodies when I finish this post. 

Kieke - Stop the weighing now!    Glad you enjoyed your lie in and that the job hunt is already reaping an interview.    How's DH doing? 

Amy - Im sure you've got a secret photo with the Frozen characters that you're not showing us!  I know we said to go for cancellations but New Years Eve?  There's a reason why it was cancelled.  Really, though good stuff that it will be in a few weeks and speed things up a bit. 

Kaninchen - I feel your pain about formal obs and the stress that they cause!   It can be quite nerve wracking, especially because of the implications of you don't get a good grade.  Glad yours went well and you can relax until your next one. 

Jenni - Hope today went well and it wasn't too stressful, x 

Oscar -  So glad you've finished work and can now rest and get your last little bits done. Hope you enjoy your lie ins. 

Mogg - How are you doing?  You're on the home straight now!

Hope everyone is doing fine and looking after yourselves, x 

I have written my Xmas Card list and hoping to finish writing them by Weds. Probably sounds like nothing,  but it's an achievement for me! I'm known to send them at the last minute or not send them at all! Also ordered a couple of pressies and gonna order some more after this post.


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning!!
Kieke:::: I think the expression for your work is "Fair wind to their arxe!" 
This may turn out as a good thing in the end even though you may not feel that way initially!!
Well done for getting on the books with an agency!!
Still be careful though!!

Moggs::: I see you're up early too!!...do you still have the cravings for Crunchy Nut Cornflakes?!!

Andade:::: It is truly a fantastic feet that you did your Xmas cards!!  
But remember there's always someone you forget and then they give you a card and you have none left!!
So you eventually find one but then there's no envelope!! 
Just saying! 

Oscar::: Brilliant!!....Now you can just relax until bubz comes along!!....Yeah right!!....you'll busy yourself and watch trashy telly!!

Amy:::: I reckon you are Olaf!!....I think you're in the costume in the pic!!

Huge hello to all!! 

OK....work went OK....besides the fact they say they didn't no I was going back yesterday!....(Yes SFG it's already begun!).
Apparently a Fit for Work note from the Dr isn't enough clarity about returning!!...I should have phoned!
But I was on the rota so just tipped up!!
I think they where also miffed cos I scored 100% on Challenge 25 test!!....Mwahaha in your face Mozzers! 
I didn't get an apology but instead apparently "a line has been drawn under the situation!"..
I was asked how I feel about coming back....my answer:
" I didn't want to come back but obviously need to due to financial reasons....but I don't hold grudges and all I want to do is come in...do my job...have a laugh with those I get on with and politely tolerate those I don't!"
Don't get me wrong girl's I was nervous but I didn't show it!!
I got lot's of cuddles from staff and even customers!!
So it's official.....I'm back! 

Thanks for all the well wishes!!...xx


----------



## Kieke

Amy - we were howling with laughter over the 'Eubank backwards shuffle', my DH could not stop doing it    
Well done on getting a cancellation! Will you be having sedation/GA? When I had mine I only felt a bit tired from the GA so I'm sure it won't spoil the evening too much for you. No heavy partying though  

kaninchen - pleased to hear the observation went fine, can totally understand it's nerve wrecking though. 

andade - I just can't help myself... I'm not trying to loose weight so find it intriguing to see that I'm losing a tiny bit. I'm sure the midwife will eventually tell me I'm obese  
Wow, well done on your Christmas list! Very organised... we were talking about what to have for our Christmas dinner yesterday, prob end up doing something with lamb. Going to buy a tree on Saturday! 

jenni - my friend works in recruitment and he popped round last night, he is a bit full of himself and talks bs sometimes but according to him the market is good over there at the moment so I'm not applying for stuff I don't really want to do. Not sure what you want me to be careful about? Not doing too much or...?
Glad to hear that your day back went smooth considering, well done! 

I had to pick up a prescription for my DH at our GP practice yesterday and whilst there I asked them how soon I need to inform them about my pregnancy. The snotty receptionist more or less said that it needs to be confirmed by them so I left a sample. One of the nurses just phoned me to inform me that I'm pregnant!  
They booked me for the flu jab, I'm not keen and normally am against taking one but I think I probably need to go for it.

My sister in laws water broke this morning! Pretty soon I will be an aunty again! 
Ideally I would jump on a plain straight away once the little one is born but my DH doesn't want me to travel on my own... not sure how long to wait


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies & happy december  

Kieke it just says to take a couple of paracetamol two hours before the hysto but not sure what else is involved, the paperwork says they will remove any polyps if they find any but I think it is more just to have a look around & check for any damage from the myo. I laughed a lot at the 'eubank backward shuffle' & how many times he managed to stumble!   Exciting that the surgery phoned to confirm the pregnancy & that you are going to be an aunty again very soon x  

Jenni I am very impressed by your 100% score in the Challenge 25 test even though I don't know what it is!   Sounds like the return to work went well   my nieces would have been so impressed if I had been olaf! 

Andade I wish I did have a photo with the frozen characters, will try & get one with the giant blow up snowman I saw in town the other day to bring me luck for project defrost, I'm sure he must be a relative of olafs!   well done with the christmas card list x  

Kaninchen great that your observation went well yesterday, I hope you get good feedback x  

Oscar I hope you are a bit more comfy now you have finished work x  

Mogg not long now for you x  

Hope everyone else is ok & has a nice day


----------



## kazzzee

Promise to catch up properly when I get a mo - but a quick note to Kieke, get the flu jab. I had it and everyone in my team at work has been very ill apart from me. So it definitely works! And my acupuncturist said she ended up in hospital with flu when she was pregnant so don't risk it!


----------



## Kieke

mogg & oscar - how are you both doing? Not long now mogg, so exciting! 

Amy - I had a diagnostic hysto first as well and must have missed the note about taking some paracetamols! It was over very quickly and you will be back to normal more or less straight away.
Yes we are loving the jungle show! Shame lady C walked out even though she was getting on my nerves, what an awful creature! 

kazzzee - I'm booked in to get the flu jab 21/12, still not convinced but my DH wants me to have it so I think I just have to go for it.

Well I'm an auntie again! Niece #3 arrived yesterday! She is smaller than expected (2565 gram) so she has to stay in an incubator for a couple of nights. She is super cute and they named her Sofia Amber.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kieke congratulations on your new niece, I hope she doesn't have to stay in hospital too long, I have 3 nieces & they are fab & I love them all to bits   I phoned up the hospital yesterday & they had a cancellation for this afternoon so I've had the hysto! All looked ok & there is no sign of damage which is great so that's another thing ruled out, the Dr thought the endometrial biopsy with prof quenby was a good idea as she had been to a talk by her & was impressed so I think I will do that next   I'm a celeb is fab, I think ferne & Vicky did really well in their trials, also loved ant doing the Eubank backward shuffle last night  

Water lily i hope stimming has been going well x  

Oscar I hope you have had chance to rest now you have finished work x  

Mogg any signs of mini mogg? I hope you are ok x  

Andade where are you? Hope you are ok x  

Jenni I hope morrisons realise how lucky they are to have you back x  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok


----------



## Kieke

Amy - glad the hysto is done and dusted and even better that everything looked just fine! That's one thing ticked of your list for sure. I don't know much about endometrial biopsies but it sounds like a good plan to have that done. You can't prepare enough in this process  
Yes Ferne & Vicky are super woman! I did not expect to like them but I have very much warmed to them. Dare I say I'm even warming to Ant & Dec a bit, still can't stand them really but they have had me laughing a couple of times


----------



## kazzzee

Kieke - I missed this before, you were asking about flying. It's a tricky one. Obviously for some people it's all part of the IVF process and it's the only way to get home. But given the choice I think I'd wait til 12 weeks. But only because you don't want to blame that if anything goes wrong. Congrats on becoming an auntie though  Maybe if you are desperate to meet your new niece you could get the ferry over rather than flying?


----------



## mogg77

Evening girls!
Jenni hope your week went well and the idiots didn't annoy you too much!   no I went off crunchy nuts, now I get up and eat yoghurt and biscuits  
Amy that's great news on the hysto, what will you do for nye now?! 
Keike I flew at 6w and 11w to Ireland. I couldn't find anything indicating I shouldn't though of course I worried enough to research it! Congrats on your little niece  
I didn't get weighed by the midwife until my 35w appointment, they don't seem bothered so long as you're healthy which by the sounds of it you definitely are! How are you feeling, any sickness? I just felt very tired and hungry the first trimester 
Andade I got all my xmas shopping, how organised am I!? However we don't go mad for it in our family so I didn't have to get loads  
Well I had to have wellbeing scan today as had reduced movement yesterday, spent five hours at assessment unit last night, got home midnight!  but all well, he's in right position and estimated 8.7lb so induction tomorrow unless miracle happens tonight! 
Lots of love to everyone and whoever I've missed! xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kieke I can't believe you can't stand ant & dec!!!   I think they are really funny!   I hope you are feeling ok & the job hunting is going well x  

Mogg are you dipping biscuits in yogurt?   Sorry to hear you ended up spending so long at the hospital yesterday but great that everything was ok, how exciting that you will meet mini mogg this weekend x  

Kazzzee I hope you are doing ok, not long now & you will have got to 24 weeks x  

Jenni I hope all is going well with m x  

Andade I hope you are ok x  

Hope everyone else is ok & has a nice weekend  

Another night of I'm a celeb for me!   also need to make some craft stuff as I am meant to be doing a stall at the Christmas fair at the local school on Sunday, currently have the glue gun out & I'm making little Christmas tree decorations from twigs & ribbon


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Ahhhhh all the best moggs. 8.7lbs ooooo he's quite a big un!!

It's going to be so emotional for you but you are getting the best Xmas present ever. I'm very sad it's not in the circumstances it should be but mr moggs will be with you in spirit. 

Wishing you all the very best moggs and look forward to hearing about the safe arrival of your baby xxxx


----------



## oscar13

Hey lovely ladies!!

Mogg, wishing you the very best for tomorrow! Wow so exciting to finally meet your little one and I am sure Mr Mogg will be looking down with pride (((()))) Glad all went well at the assessment unit yesterday and he sounds a good weight. I have been getting paranoid about movements lately....we have just been debating whether or not to go and get checked......he has moved just never sure if its enough! I think there is still part of me that struggles to believe after everything we have been through that our dreams really are going to come true and now that we are so close I have suddenly started to worry. Does that make sense??

Hey Fifty, how are you doing? xx

Kieke, Congratulations on the birth of your niece!! Gorgeous name (2 of my favourite girls names). Everything I read on line suggests flying is fine!! I got weighed at my first midwife appointment and my BMI was 29.5......highest it has ever been but just scrapped below the 30 where they would have said I was at higher risk for certain things. Never been weighed since so I have no idea how much I have gained although it is quite clearly a lot as my bump is massive!!!! I may brave the scales when I reach 40 wks just so I know. 

Jenni, so pleased you got a warm welcome from some of your colleagues and customers...its not just us that love you!!

Amy, good work on getting the hysto done!! And even better news that all looks in good condition.

Waterlily, How is the stimming going? x

Kaninchen, glad the obs went well! xx

Kazzzee, how are you and the twinnies?

Happy weekend all xx


----------



## mogg77

Thanks ladies   fifty thankyou hope you're well xxx I have been a bit teary and hormonal but excited too.
Oscar I get it exactly, the nearer it gets the more I have to keep touching wood etc. I was told by the midwife to be especially vigilant because of being over 40 ( meaning possible placenta issues) but although it was a right pain in the **** last night waiting to be seen I would defo recommend getting checked out if worried- they checked me really carefully and the scan today was what they called a baby MOT which was really reassuring.
Amy with you on ant and Dec- unlike a lot of cheesy presenters I find them always genuine and funny and a bit wicked! I've watched bits of celeb but I'm not keen on the trials , they make me squeamish!
And no I'm just stuffing biscuits and yoghurt in my mush while half sleepwalking   I wake up so hungry in the night!


----------



## Sah78

Kieke- i bet you want to see your new niece
Jenni- must of been hard going back to work but glad it didn't go too bad
Mogg- all the best for tomorrow how exciting 
Amy- hope you have a great time at the fayre I love doing crafts especially flowers would love to do it as a business better than sitting in an office...
Kanichen- I hope you can have a better weekend than last one because of the work stress.

Hi Andade, kazzzee, fifty and anyone else I have missed

My af has arrived so told hospital so they can get me booked in for the next cycle with my add ons of scratch, imsi and  intralipid been stressing/worrying about what I am gonna do about making excuses at work I just can't tell them about the treatment especially as one of my work colleagues said to me when I first started at the job ( we weren't trying for a family so didn't know we had issues) I don't know why they employed someone of your age because you will probably have to have time off to try for a baby. I can't trust even my bosses to keep it private. Also we aren't allowed mobiles so it is so hard to return the calls to the hospital. It will be ok once I get started get an inner strength.


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Moggs my little sweetie  
My heart goes out to you today....your head must be so full of everything....but darlin you're going to have the baby that you and Mr Moggs wanted so very much...
This is such a special day and I know that he will be watching you both 
You do him proud hun...go in there and squeeze the big bugger out!! 
And take every drug they offer you!!
Good luck hunny


----------



## jenni01

Sorry I've been AWOL'ish!!

Sah::: Your work can't sack you for being preggers hun!...but if they did they'd being doing you a favour cos you could the sue the bxstards!!
You get your inner strength and then you'll get your fight back! 

Amy::: Well done hun on your hysto!!....another step closer!!

Oscar::: Are you the next one to have your baby after our Moggs??

Filthy::: Hey hunny!!....are you feeling any better today? 

Hellooooo to everyone 

Thanks all for asking about work.....it's OK....staff are being nice with me but think I'm mad for going back!
My friends at work are happy I'm back and are asking to be on the checkout next to me!!
I think they're trying to test me though....the Challenge 25 test (Amy that's for peoples ages for certain products) on my first day....and yesterday was on 10 items or less...
You have to have eyes in the back of your head and get alot of verbal from people!
But I did it!!....and duely rewarded myself with wine last night!! 

Anywho....have a good day


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee - I wish I could go and see them... they've created a ******** group so I'm being kept very up to date but at the same time that makes me feel even more left out... my sister who has 2 little girls and lives 2 doors next to my brother so they are all over each other. I think I'm just a little bit jealous.  
I will wait with visiting till the new year. The ferry is a 12 hour overnight one so not a quick trip, it's also more expensive than flying. 
How are you feeling? Still super busy with the upcoming move? 

mogg - I'm so excited! Wishing you a very smooth delivery today. I know it's going to be so emotional but like the others say Mr Mogg will be there with you in spirit. 
I'm feeling fine, no symptoms though... I do feel some tightness from time to time but that's about it.

Amy - so far only the one interview for next Tuesday but not panicking!  How did you tree turn out? 

Fifty - hope you are hanging in there! 

oscar - I will be either just below 30 or just above... I think I will hide the scales once I get to 12 weeks.  

Sah - yeah to being able to start again! Why anyone would say such a thing is beyond me... try not to worry about it too much. If the pressure gets too much you can always get signed off for a couple of weeks. It will work out in the end. 

jenni - at least you have nice colleagues, that makes all the difference!
I bet it already feels you have never been away  

I bought our Christmas tree yesterday and it's MASSIVE! I need to buy more decorations for it I think. Thought I'd go a bit overboard with my sister and 2 nieces coming in 2 weeks. I was a bit of a kerfuffle to get it in place with both of us not being able to carry the monster but we managed! 

We have a missive storm at the moment! I'm surprised the roof is still on!


----------



## SparkleBright

Hey everyone, I just got my BFN today from my bloods, really sad but trying to find comfort in the fact it was our first go and we got 8 frozen as well. 

I feel really frustrated that I cant get a follow up until Late January as the clinic is fully booked ... I really want to keep going and I have MS and need to go back onto medication to avoid disability but cant take the medication and be trying to get pregnant. I have emailed to see if we can do anything


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi 

Kieke- I've been really poorly and not sure it's from coming off the steriods- thought it was a 24 hour thing but it's turned into a whole week of it and had no energy today to even get out of bed. I'm never like this. Had no voice for nearly a week- think dh is loving it!! However just been outside and it's soooo windy! My mum sent me a thorntons advent calendar so I had 5 windows to open! Cheered me up a bit! I've put my tree up today. It's lovely and cosy but we went for a small tree as just can't be bothered this year! Good luck for the interview!! Xx

Moggs- any news on your little arrival? Xx

Oscar- I'm hanging in there! Got lots of social events in next few weeks and going to enjoy it! Been ordering loads of stuff to try on but just not feeling any of it! I think I'm that way out at the moment. I've even slacked off from the gym so that makes me miserable!

What's people's plans this weekend? Xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Fifty I'm sorry you have been ill   Have you had another scan? could it be anything to do with the cyst? Great that you had so many days of your advent calendar to do in one go, I have a Disney frozen one from m&s   I hope you start to feel better soon x  

Sparkle I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn   Great that you have 8 frosties though   I know it doesn't seem like it at the moment but a little break before your follow up might be good so you can come to terms with things & have a chance to think of what questions you want to ask, there are some good threads on here about questions to ask at your follow up & learning from a failed cycle which might be worth a look   most clinics like you to have a bit of a break between treatments & with christmas & the new year hopefully your follow up will come round quite quickly x  

Kieke I hope the interview goes well on Tuesday   sorry you can't visit your niece straight away but what a great reason not to be able to go   

Jenni I bet your buddies at work have missed you so it is nice for them that you are back   love that you rewarded yourself with wine, I'm sure it was well deserved x  

Sah can you just tell work it is for gynae procedures? That could cover a few different things & tends to stop people asking any further questions, when you get to the stims scans maybe your Dr could sign you off so you don't have to worry about work?   The crafting is going ok, have made some mini canvas pictures, some wreaths, some little twig & ribbon trees, peg soldiers & some fairies, not sure anyone will like them but it keeps me entertained!  

Mogg how are you doing? Any sign of mini mogg? I'm so very sorry mr mogg can't be with you but I'm sure he is proudly watching over you x  

Oscar I hope your lo has been more active to give you some reassurance that everything is ok x  

Hope everyone else is ok & having a nice weekend despite the crazy windy weather!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi Amy,

I'm not having another scan until my af arrives in Jan when hopefully we can start stims! It's more of a viral thing I've got! Like the flu, no energy at all, thought I was getting a chest infection too but I've literally done nothing since Thursday so I'm hoping the rest will clear it! It's knocked me for 6 this week!

Hope everyone is good! Xx


----------



## andade

Hi all! 

Been a bit AWOL this week  but trying to catch up! 

First of all, 

Moggs - Wishing you all the best for today.   I know it's not how you planned it but you are going to meet Mini Mogg who will always be a link between you and Mr Mogg. I know your family are very supportive and they'll be with you every step of the way. Not envying the 8 lb 7 push!  Thinking of you and your best Christmas present! 

Jenni - Glad that you're settling back into M and that the people who matter are glad to have you back. How could they not know you were coming back to work?   Love your comment that you gave to them on returning to work.   Keep passing those tests!
I've always for spare cards as there's always someone who surprises you!

Kieke - Step away from the scales!  Stop worrying, you're fitter and slimmer than me, so you'll be fine and you've got more important things to worry about now.   Just eat your nourishing foods and you'll be good. 
Congratulations on becoming an Aunty again.  Hopefully,  you can go in the new year and share your own good news. 
I've now got visions of a giant Christmas tree that's hitting  the ceiling. How big is it? Is your sister joining you for Christmas?  Thought it was just you and dh.

Amy - Im well thanks.  Waiting for the pic of the blow up snowman.  Whats on your dog's head?  Is it Father Christmas? Great news on the hysto. Hope you can get your endometrial biopsy done soon.  Hope the crafting is going well and you make lots of lovey Xmas goodies.  

Oscar - How you doing?  Hope the time off work has helped. Not long now...

Sah - Why would someone even say something like that? If you think it's going to be stressful,  them get your GP to sign you off. You want the cycle to go as smoothy as possible. 

Kazzee - How's it going? How's the Suffolk prep coming along?  I've been commuting though Central London this week, been thinking about you and not sure how you're managing.  Hope you doing get the Northern Line!

Sparkle bright - Really sorry to hear of your bfn.  If you're going to have FET, you will probably need to wait for a couple of cycles before you can start treatment again. Also, the break over Xmas may be good for you physically and mentally even though you are desperate to move on. Hope the stopping and starting of meds won't be detrimental to your health. 

Fifty - Sorry to hear that you're not feeling well.  Hopefully you can get rid of it before Al, your social activities kick in. Love the advent calendar, esp that you got to eat five sweets all once. 

Hope everyone else is well, x

Been busy working this week and has a few late nights. Think I'm either getting arthritis or getting old (probaby both!  ) as I had joint pain all over by Weds and didn't think I'd make work the next day but I did. Got a few things to get through today so quite busy. 
Hope everyone has a good weekend,  x


----------



## kaninchen32

Happy second Advent ladies  

Mogg - thinking of you, very exciting that hopefully by now Mini Mogg is with you and you are settling in to being a Mummy  

Andade - hope your joint pain has lessened and you are having a relaxing weekend.

Fifty - boo you have been ill, fingers crossed you will be good to start stimms in January  

Sparkle - sending you hugs - bfn sux! Awesome you have 8 frosties though, we weren't fortunate enough to get any frosties so have to do another fresh cycle on round 2 :-/ hope you are being kind to yourself and enjoying some treats.

Kieke - hope you guys weathered the storm without any damage! Massive Christmas tree sounds like fun!

Sah78 - great you about to cycle again - hope you can manage without telling work. I am the same just do not want work knowing my business!!

Oscar - how are you now? Hope you are resting up.

Jenni - glad your buddies at work have welcomed you back - be strong and focus on the positives.

Hello to everyone else I have missed, am trying to keep up but you guys are soo chatty!!

So am a couple days late for a.f, currently c.d 31 and have never made it to c.d 32 ever before. Stupidly did a test yesterday and it was a b.f.n - hate how a.f being late messes with your head!! Well we are off to our local church in a bit to volunteer at the winter soup kitchen, our first Tim so hope we do an ok job! Will help take my mind off late a.f!!


----------



## water-lily78

Morning ladies!

Sorry for the absence! Had lots of kids parties and all sorts of action at home besides lots of work...
Just a quick update for me and I will do a longer post later today I hope.

Stimming went well apart from the fact that I messed up and took the trigger 30min too early. Whoopsie! Got 8 eggs (twice as many as last time) retrieved on Friday and I have ET today in the afternoon. Since it is half past 10 now and nobody has called I assume that there will be something to transfer. If there are 2 I will take them. I think chances are very slim that I'd have twins with my crappy eggs and a 3 day transfer.  Here they are quite reluctant to transfer 2 embryos in women under 40 and the fact that they gave me the option if there are two to transfer means they don't think that there is a big risk of twins either. I do believe that many women on here get 2 3-day embies back even if they are under 40, right?    

Anyway, have a lovely day all of you!


----------



## Kieke

SparkleBright - sorry to hear your first cycle did not work out but 8 frosties is amazing!  I hope you it does work out with your medication and you don't have to wait too long. Maybe see if you can go on the cancellation list? 

Fifty - sounds like you've been hit hard by this virus! Having the taste for chocolate again sounds like a good sign. And once you are back in the gym again you will be back to your old self in no time.

Amy - my little niece can wait... I'm off to buy her some clothes this afternoon so I can post them a parcel. Did you agree with Vicky being crowned as the jungle queen? 

andade - I'm not obsessed, I promise! Will only weigh once a week and pack the scales away once I get to 12 weeks. 
My brother and his gf know about our journey so they know it's worked for us this time but I agree, it would be great to share my news in person with my friends if I leave the visit till January, 
And the tree is 7 feet! 
My sister is visiting the weekend before Christmas, I can't wait! Not seen them since early June! 

kaninchen - glad to report that the wind has calmed down... it looks actually ok outside today, 
Any sign of AF? It's so annoying having to wait for it to start. How did the volunteering go? I have always wanted to do some volunteering, Maybe I should see if there is anything I can help out with in the lead up to Christmas. 

water-lily - good luck for this afternoon! 8 eggs sounds good to me! 

Mogg - have been thinking of you, hope everything is well and you are currently snuggling with mini Mogg! 

Ladies I'm becoming lazier by the day... my DH is loving the fact that I stay up longer but I feel I need to set my alarm in the morning, I'm sure there is such a thing as too much sleep!
Still feeling fine and not too stressed for Friday but can't wait for the early scan!

Had a bit of a thing yesterday... my SIL messaged me to invite us for Christmas dinner. Very nice of them to invite us but we are all set for a very quiet Christmas dinner for 2.... Felt really bad but declined the invite. I could sense the disappointment. Don't think they understand why we would prefer being home alone instead of celebrating it with family. 

Hope you all have a good week!


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Kaninchen - The joint pain has eased up thanks. Although it comes and goes.  DP thinks that it's a side effect of the drugs, as he's bee  doing some research and said it can happen in some people.  I just think I'm getting old!  Sorry about the test but we've all been there taking a test when we deep down know AF is probaby late.    Hope you're volunteering went well.  It's a really nice idea! 

Water-lily78 - Good luck for et today and I hope you get the 2 embies that you are hoping for.  Fx, you get some frosties too. 

Kieke - Im glad you're not obsessed!  I hope you're still not eating 'diet' food.   Wow, so you told your brother already. That must have felt really good. Do the rest of the family know or are you waiting?
7 foot!  You definitely went all out! 
I couldn't remember if your sister was staying for Christmas,  as I remember you banned your mum and dad from coming.
Are you going to see the family after Christmas day or just spend the whole season with just the two of you?
Enjoy the lie ins because when you start work it will all disappear. 

Mogg - Hope you've met mini Mogg buy now and it was a stressless birth. 

Organised Christmas day with my sister yesterday. Before the convo,  we both were a but bah humbug and by the end we had sorted out Christmas Day, ordered most of the food and planned the menu! Boxing Day sorted too, as we're going to my niece and doing Secret Santa! 
Got to get some more cards today to meet my deadline of posting them tomorrow and  get some decs.

Hope everyone is well and has a good day, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kieke I was pleased with george, ferne & vicky being the final 3 & didn't mind which of them won, will really miss my nightly dose of I'm a celeb though! Who did you like best? Wow 7ft is a bit tree!   exciting that you are getting some bits for your new niece x  

Waterlily I had two five day blasts transferred in June when I was 38 & two two day embies in October when I was 39, did they tell you how many fertilised? good luck for et x  

Kaninchen I hope the soup kitchen went well   one of my old cycle buddies got a bfp this morning, it is so nice as she had given up on treatment & waited the 6 months after failed treatment before contacting her local authority about adoption last week, so it does happen x  

Andade pleased you are ok & getting in to the christmas spirit, pic of snowman has been uploaded, I sent it to my niece & said it was me with olafs cousin!  

Moggs I hope everything has gone well, thinking of you x  

Oscar not long for you now, hope you are doing ok x  

Fifty sorry to hear you have been so rough, good to get it out the way now & hopefully you are starting to feel better x  

Jenni I hope you coped ok with the crazy weather up north!  

Hope everyone else is ok  

We had a stall at the christmas fair at a local lower school yesterday & managed to sell some bits, seeing all the other mums there made me realise how completely different my life is to theirs, not in a sad way as my life is actually really good but just completely different, I got asked a couple of times if I was on the pta! If only they knew how far from being a member of the pta I was!


----------



## Kieke

andade - no diet food for me! Have been eating very healthy and unprocessed food. I'm avoiding anything with artificial sweeteners and sugar. 
The day we had our BFN in May my brother announced they were expecting... I didn't want to tell them anything about us since I feared they might treat me different. My parents and my sister did know. Anyhow, a couple of months later my sister messaged me to say; oops, I might have mentioned your frozen embie to our brother and gf... so I ended up telling them. 
I know it's a bit boring (and I'll probably regret it) but it will be just the 2 of us for all the holidays. The past couple of years we have always been with my parents and it has been such hard work for DH that I want him to do exactly what he wants this year. We are also not keen on the timing of Christmas dinner so will just eat in the evening. It's a long and complicated story but in a nutshell: DH's brother and his wife have fallen out big time with DH's parents and sisters. It's all linked to their religion which is also why the inlaws don't celebrate Christmas. DH's brother and his wife are obsessed with their LO 'not having any family from his side' so now all the pressure is on us.
They are very dramatic about it but I'm not going to let them pressure us into doing something I don't want to do. 
Sounds like you are very organised though! Especially when it come to posting your cards!
We will have a Christmas dinner with presents for my nieces and Christmas Crackers on the Sunday when my sister is here. 

Amy - I know, cold turkey for us tonight! I would have been happy with any of the 3 finalist to win but prefer Vicky. Will be interesting to see if there really is some romance between Fern and George...
And I'm sure that you will be joining the PTA in the near future!


----------



## Anuh

Hi all.. 

May I please join this thread... 
I recently had a positive pregnancy... It was a difficult pregnancy from week 6 onwards but thought everything was going to be fine.. Week 12 my baby had a big bladder called megacystic therefore I was advised to do a cvs test which we did and results came back normal. We had a scan after the results to see next steps last Wednesday but unfortunately baby has passed on the day before the scan week 14.5..

I had an operation on Thursday to take the baby out and now recovering at home..

Due to me having a pretty difficult pregnancy from the beginning as I was bleeding clots galore I was advised to stop work so I stop working... 

So I find my self in limbo at the moment. Not sure what the next steps are at the moment..


----------



## Amy76

Anuh I'm so sorry to see what you had been through   I really hoped Bourn & Dr G had worked their magic for you, I know there is nothing we can say to make you feel better at the moment but sending you lots of love & hugs xxx


----------



## Anuh

Amy thank you I believe they did work their magic as I finally got pregnant... But unfortunately baby was too ill... The chances of me getting pregnant again with a baby with same bladder issues are 1 in 330 000... So I am still hopeful 

Amy sorry that your cycle did not work But glad u have a Frosty... 

Once I am ready will do the same steps again.. Bourn hall and Gorgy...


----------



## Kieke

Anuh - so sorry to read about your journey, you must be absolutely devastated. I hope you are not in too much pain and that you are getting the support you need. Focus on your own well being for now.
Did you stop work completely or are have you been signed off?
Sending you   and xx


----------



## Anuh

Kieke: thank you xox 
I stop working due to bleeding during pregnancy and work also found a replacement for me however said that they are happy to keep my self and my replacement at work no problem they are very good and understanding. Still I think I will go back to work in Jan just to tie up loose ends and finally show my replacement the work and move on.. I used commute to London daily for work from hitchin so it will be good to take time off.

I will stop working in Jan completely and find something near home just to keep my self occupied..


----------



## Sah78

Amuh- sorry to read about what you have been through.i think you are right to look for a job nearer home

Sparke- so sorry to see you had a bfn and that you have to wait until end of Jan till you can see someone but it will soon be here

Kanichen- it must feel rewarding to help in the soup kitchen hope it went well

Amy- your crafting sounds good you made loads. I went to a demonstration on how to make baubles for the tree so may give it a go

Andade - I hope your joint pain is better

Fifty- hope you feel better

Oscar- I hope you are getting on OK

Kieke- I am sure your sil will understand 

Jenni I hope you are ok 

I am waiting for my letter in the post from hospital to let me know the schedule. The nurse was going off in a tangent so wasn't sure what the dates were


----------



## andade

Evening all! 

Amy - I did forget to mention the snowman. Loving the profile pic.  Is that an orange coat?   Glad the stall was successful and   you join the pta one day, x 

Kieke - Glad you're not trying to  still diet hut just eating healthy.  
Now you mention it, I think I remember your sister taking your brother about treatment.  Sometimes you have to do what's right for you. We spend so  much time trying to please everyone  else that sometimes we forget to do what we want. It will be nice and cosy with you and dh. 
Sorry to hear about the family frictions but they'll probably sort themselves out eventually.
Like the idea of your two Christmas dinners, one for you and dh and anorher for your nieces. 
Hope the interview went well today,  x

Anuh - So sorry to hear about what you've been through recently.  Glad that the prognosis for having a baby with the same, bladder issues is very low.  It's also good that work is being supportive and that there's no pressure there.  
Hope you find the transition to being at home helpful in your recovery and journey in ttc.  

Sah - Joint pain is much better thanks.  Keep getting lower back pain though but going to book a massage and have a steam and sauna this week. Hope your letter comes through soon, so you are clear about the timeline that you'll be following.

Mogg - Hope you're ok and that mini Mogg arrived safe and well, x

Hope everyone else is well, x 

Not been  up to much. Prepping for an assignment for my course and doing some reading. Sent off half my cards but yet to decorate.  My next Xmas mission.


----------



## water-lily78

Good morning, ladies! 

Ok, here comes my longer post at last:

Mogg- I hope all went well, the little one has come out ok and all is well.  

Oscar- Thanks for asking about the stimming. Yes, it went well, got 8 eggs out this time which was a great improvement on the first attempt. Not sure if the 2-3 weeks of supplements did something or if it was just the different drugs and another cycle with positive variations. How are you getting on? Isn't it time for you soon and the mini Oscar to come out?

Sah - Yeah, I get that with not wanting to tell work about treatment and making excuses. Although they may be totally fine with it. I just don't want to. And so far I had only to take the day off when I had ER, which isn't really too noticeable. However, not being able to answer hospital calls makes things quite tricky. I only need to run to the loo and lock myself in there to take the calls...Has the letter with the new schedule arrived yet? 

Jenni- Good on you to do well in these tests at work!  I don't know much about your workplace, but it doesn't sound so awesome, apart from the nice colleagues of course. This does count for a lot indeed. Are you looking into other options though?

Kieke- How are you doing? Yay for your massive Christmas tree! It does surprise me what different timings all countries have with these things. Here folks put up the tree maybe a couple of days before the holidays. Where I grew up it wasn't before the 24th the tree went up and then in the US it goes up at Thanksgiving.  Beats me how they keep the trees alive and green until the new year! We always get a lot of needles to rain down well before it is meant to be thrown out.  Sorry to hear you have conflicts in the family on you DH's side. I think a lot of families are struggling to get everyone under one roof without fall-outs around the festive time. Maybe best to just invite different people at different times.... My DP has divorced parents and then he is divorced himself...it does get complicated at times. 

Sparkle- Sorry to hear about your BFN   It always s*cks! But you are really lucky to have 8 frozen still, so many more chances to come and I keep my fingers crossed! Indeed it is frustrating when things don't go well and it is impossible to get someone to talk to at the clinic. And your case is even more pressing than for most I'd say. But maybe you have already heard back from them after you emailed? 

Fifty - Sorry to hear you have been sick for such a long time! Not that you are missing amazing weather outside (at least here it has been blowing a gail and when it didn't do that it was pouring down), but feeling sick is just so non-desirable! Are you pretty much mended now?  

andade -  What course are you doing at the moment if I may ask? Well, actually I did not get the 2 embies on Monday I'd been hoping for.. Rant follows below....

Amy - Well, that is interesting that you even got back 2 blastos while being under 40. That would so not happen here. Or at least not at my clinic. I'm getting a little irritated with that place. 

kaninchen - How did the soup kitchen stint work out for you? Is it a big event with many people dropping by? 

Anuh - Sorry to hear your story!   I hope you are recovering well at least. That's great to hear that it is so unlikely that your next baby would have a similar health issue. That commute you used to do sounds quite substantial. I think that life quality can really improve when cutting down on the time it takes to get to and from work.  

AFM- Sorry, rant follows! Well, things went rather well this time for me with a surprise element. On Monday I rocked up for ET expecting to be handed over 2 day 3 embies if there were so many to be had. In my clinic they will only call if nothing is left for transfer on transfer day and no other info is given until you are on the table so to speak. To my delight I was informed that I had indeed 4 embies still going, 3 x 8 cell, 1 x 7 cell (don't ask about grading, it was hard to get info on fragmentation out of them even for the one that they wanted to put back). So far so good.   Then they said they'd give me back the best one of the lot whereas I said that I had been offered 2 embies by the doctor who did all the scans etc. No note of that was found, although I had confirmed that twice with them and the last time on ER day. The person doing the transfer insisted on just one embie, though she also said that there is new research that says that embies that are genetically not identical (as they wouldn't be with IVF) can interfere negatively with each other in the womb through biochemical signalling. That was news to me although with my Molecular Biology background I can see how that could happen. But that means that the rest of the world is doing it all wrong, hm? Coz I get the feeling that at least half of all ladies are getting 2 embies back, be it 3 or 5 day. It would have been nice to be told that before though, rather then letting me think I'd get two embies back this time. Oh well, ideally I would have wanted a 5 day transfer anyway but they refused and now they are growing the other 3 to see if there is something to freeze. I'd be ok with the fact that I may end up with nothing if I waited with transfer until day 5, as I reckon that what doesn't make it to day 5 in the dish is unlikely to cut it anyway. But I get different info from the nurses as well. I asked two about starting with exercise again and they gave me basically 1 week difference in when they thought it was ok to start again. Lots of confusing info there...  Oh well. For the time being I'm PUPO. Yay! OTD is 23rd. 

Do most of you opt for testing of day 5 embies? It seems that it's all a bit pointless to put back abnormal embryos. I do have real egg quality issues. Most of them don't fertilise to start with and I have serious doubts about the rest. I don't see a point in putting back something that is doomed to stop developing soon anyway. I may as well just crack on with another stimulation to produce hopefully something that isn't wonky. How do you all feel about this?


----------



## Kieke

Anuh - it must be reassuring that work is so understanding. Sounds like you had a very long commute! Do you have anything planned for the holidays or are you taking it as it comes? 

Sah - hope you get your letter through soon! All this waiting is so much more doable if you know when the next step will be. 

andade - I'm not one to do something I don't want to do lol  
The family feud is complicated but I try not to get involved. I can't wait for my sister to arrive! The girls will be some impressed with the decorations in general over here. 
The interview went well and I think I stand a good  change! I found out during the interview that it's a position is new because the company is growing and doing very well. They are also doing a bit of a reshuffle of responsibilities because one of the ladies is going on maternity leave in May! You can imagine I felt a bit guilty... There is no way I can hide my pregnancy throughout the 3 month probation (I will be 22 weeks towards the end) so will have to tell them at some point. Since one of the reasons for getting me on board is to replace somebody who will be going on leave 2 months before me I wouldn't be surprised if they booth me out. But there is nothing I can do so just have to wait and see and keep it secret as long as possible.
If I don't get this job I will apply for contract/temp work.
Did you always suffer with back pain? Mine is playing up again so I have to be careful, I think I have been sleeping too much!
I checked the deadline for posting cards to the Netherlands and it's 18/12 so I have a bit of time  

water-lily - congrats on being PUPO! Sounds like a right kerfuffle in the treatment room. I agree with you that they should have documented the notes better! Hope you are not too disappointed about having the one put back? Strange they did not want to push for 5 days, you did have a reasonable amount of embies to play with. But each clinic is different. If you have anything left to freeze you know it will be strong enough! I don't know anything about testing of embryos... 
Regarding exercise, I k now it's hard  but over here the advice is only walking and very light exercise up to week 12 so I would be very careful. I'm currently doing nothing and feel like a right cheat.
I do feel we are on the early side with the tree... back home they will put their trees up 2 weeks before Christmas. I bought a stand with a cavity for water so fingers crossed the needles won't drop. Are you going to get a tree? 

Oscar - how are you holding up?

Jenni - I bet it feels like you have never been away!

Fifty - feeling back to your old self again?

Mogg - hope you are enjoying mini Mogg  

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## water-lily78

Kieke - I keep my fingers crossed for the job!  
As for why they didn't want to do go for the 5 day transfer I don't know. They said already no before the eggs were out, but generally they like to have 5 or more day 3 embryos before they consider this. I only had 4 but I think they'd have pushed for 3 day transfer even if I had more. Probably makes their stats look better than a cycle without anything to transfer in the end. I'm sure it wasn't for my benefit. Also called today if they do any testing at all. Turns out this can't be done in Sweden. They only test at university if there is actually a detrimental genetic disorder running in the family. Well, learned something new today!  Regarding the exercise, 12 weeks without it sounds like a loooong time. I might go bananas! One nurse said I could start my weightlifting again today, if i didn't feel any pain. Nurse no 2 said I should start slowly again next Monday. But 12 weeks no sport? I might look like a blob by then. I don't think I will be able to sleep if i don't do cardiac and strength training. How do you think you will deal with 12 weeks of inactivity?    
And yes, we will have a tree. The kids will demand it, but first we need to make space for it. We bought a big house and less than a year later it is full of stuff.  We always have the tree in water, but there is usually a lot of hoovering going on around the tree nevertheless.


----------



## Sah78

Kieke- do you have any pregnancy symptoms? Or is it too early to get them? 

Waterlily- how annoying that the hospital aren't giving you straight answers I know from my experiences with hospitals they don't give much information  away. Can you do swimming for excerise? 

I got my letter today start dr on the 23rd Dec and baseline is the 6th Jan   and my schedule which is only rough have to see how it goes. Feel happy to get started my boss said to me you seem very happy today I said it was because it is almost Christmas but it is down to getting started again

I hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Anuh I am so sorry that your baby was too ill   it sounds like a good idea to take a step back & not have the added pressure of commuting & work, I really hope you are ok & when you are ready they are able to work their magic for you x  

Andade I am wearing my special giant orange cardigan in the picture   I hope the studying is going well & you find some time to get the Christmas decorations up x  

Waterlily sorry to hear about the saga with transfer but congratulations on being pupo x  

Kieke I hope you get good news about the job, exciting that your sister will be over to visit soon x  

Mogg I hope you & mini mogg are doing well x  

Oscar I hope you are doing ok, not long until your lo arrives x  

Sah have you had a go at making the Christmas baubles? great that you got your letter through & can start Dr soon x  

Jenni hope you have managed to weather the storm up north x  

Fifty I hope you are feeling better now x  

Hello to everyone else  

Managed 3 visits to the gym so far this week but I think I have cancelled out the benefits by eating an m&s melt in the middle chocolate pudding, it was very good though!


----------



## jenni01

Morning to all 
Hope everyone is OK....   
Sorry again for being crxp at posting lately but between one of the girls at work having a heart attack last week and then unfortunately she passed away on Tues...such a lovely lady...only 62 
Plus one of my close friends little baby boy went in for surgery yesterday to correct his hair lip..
Crazy stuff with me and him..
Plus work!! 

But promise to try and do better!!
Love to all 

Moggs....hope you and Mini Moggs are safe and well


----------



## ustoget

Morning all..
I'm so sorry for my disaperaence act. Days just don't have enough hours and to be honest I've only just started to be able to concentrate again.

I had a very tough week in hospital.. This is the run down

During csection I felt it quite a lot pulling and pressure so had some pain relief which made me dizzy and sick but was ok at that point... went to recovering after babies were born (thank god all healthy but taken to special care which we knew they would- they had feeding tubes, oxygen and monitors and we wears off over the next week u til they were ok without ) and my oxygen levels dropped dramatically, then blood pressure went crazy high, had to have clots removed with a fist pulling my insides out (ouch) as my uterus kepted stop contracting..
Had a tickle cough but couldn't cough as hurt my wound to much so couldn't breath properly, more meds more side effects.. Started shaking uncontrollable with like a fever so they suspected infection.. More meds.. At this point couldn't open my eyes.. Completely off my nuts on drugs and hallucinating. 10 doctors around me trying to work out what's wrong with me.. Took me til about 2 or 3pm to come around and Al stats to level out and  be able to have a conservation and actually see pics of my babies for the first time.
So they found out that I had fluid on my lungs which was the cough but they didn't know why it happened and think it might be connected to why i was in before when struggling to breath. Had heart echo to rule out any kind of heart failure and that was all clear.. Was talk of heart disease so it was unexplained.
Wowsa.. That's the first time I've really thought about it

So I saw my girls for 5mins as they wheel me pass them on the way to intensive care, on 2 day they brought Madison to me for about 10mins but Harper was still on oxygen so couldn't bring her and on the third day as I thought things were looking up I went to see them both and on the way got diarrhoea. I felt I had to tell the special care staff and as I thought I was Avner from going back until I had 48hrs of normal stools.. Devastated again but just had to keep strong. My husband was absolutely amazing and looked after them every day while popping down to me with videos and photos and keeping me positive and telling me to look at the bigger picture and that we had two beautiful girls and I just needed to get better.
By the Friday my belly wa still in bits and I brought down.. I had just had enough .. I judged wanted to escape from my room and run and get them but I knew I couldn't and it was for their best interest that I stayed away. The only thing that kept me going was expressing my milk every 3hours and giving to the midwives to run up to special care to give to my bubbies to make them stronger.
So anyway Saturday I was fine so Sunday was the big day.. By this point I was actually really nervous to see them.. I walked up which was difficult enough after op and then being room blind and not allowed to walk even in the corridor. But I got there and saw them and feeds then both and they were just so amazing I forgot everything I had been through the last week. To let her girls go home they have to be confident that we can look after them so they put u in a room (with hubby) for as long as u want knowing u have backup a few doors down. We only stayed one night as its was uncomfortable and smelt like bleach and we just wanted to get our family home. 

The story continues when we got home with heating not working, leaks with healthcare visitors and back to a&e with Madison as her breathing sounded funny but I won't go into All that now 
All I can say is things are now getting abit more normal.. Both are growing nice a quickely (harpers is now 8lbs 6oz and Madison is 6lbs 13oz) 

After lots of trials and errors and learning lots every day we seem to have nailed it. Hubby's has started going back to work and few days here and there (including night shifts) and I find that difficult but we couldn't be happier .. We still have to pinch ourselves that this has happened and Even during the surgery we looked at each other in disbelief 'are we about to become parents' and still expecting the worse.. But tears of joy run down both our faces when we saw them and heard them cry for the first time.. And literally felt like we let out a breath that we had been holding for 8months!!

Sorry for me post as u can imagine the days are no stop with only a 3gours break in between feeds to sleep, sort out house etc so I literally have no idea what has been happening on here..could someone give me a quick synopsise !!?

I'm so sorry I haven't been around to support any of u and I don't think i will be around much but I'm alway think of u you loads x


----------



## water-lily78

Morning, ladies!  

ustoget- Congratulations!   However, I'm sorry to hear you had such a troublesome start after becoming a mum to Madison and Harper! It sounds traumatic!   But I'm glad to hear that you are finally doing better and the girls were strong enough, so you all could come home. Wow that you are already feeling that you have nailed it with 2 little ones in one go! Super that your hubby was so supportive while you were sick!  I hope things will continue to go smoothly from here for you! 

Sah- Well, I might look into swimming. I usually do this only in summer when I can swim in the lakes here as I'm not too fond of chlorine. I'll start up with gentle yoga again pretty soon in any case, though it isn't really what I want. Oh well, can't have it all. 

Amy- Thanks! And go you with all the gym visits. Nope, I don't think you undo all the work by eating one dessert. Think of all the increased metabolism  and extra muscle that will burn off anything you eat even faster.


----------



## andade

Morning all! 
Just lost my long post, so will keep it brief now!

Water-lily78 - Congratulations on being PUPO!    Lots of ladies get pregnant with 2/3 day embies, so don't worry about it not reaching 5 days or about just having one. If you're under a certain age on NHS, you only get one and there are lots of successes. 

Kieke - Had long response to you and it's gone!   So, abbreviated version. 
When dies your sister and nieces arrive?  I'm sure they'll be enamoured by your Xmas tree.
Good luck and hope you get to hear back soon about the interview.  Don't worry about them finding out that your pregnant yet. One step at a time and lots of women who don't have treatment start jobs without knowing they're pregnant!
Don't usually get lots of aches but lower back/waist, joints more achey  since treatment.  I don't think too much sleep can cause  back ache! 

Sah - Glad you can start DR soon! Not long to go! 

Amy - Is that the marshmallow cardie?  Still no decs up but working on it! 

Jenni -  Glad to hear that you're well. So sorry to hear about your work colleague.  Hope your friends son surgery went well. Totally understandable that you haven't posted.  

Ustoget - So sorry to hear about what an awful time you've had since giving birth.  So glad the girls are ok and progressing nicely.    Must gace been so good to finallt hold them and eventually take them home!   Hope you're on the mend too and that you're looking after yourself,  although I know it won't be easy with the two littlies.  Is anyone else helping you besides hubby? 
I think everyone can understand why you haven't been posting!  I'm impressed you even managed to get such a long post together with everything that's going on. Look after yourself and your family and just pop on when you can. Thinking of you,  x 

Mogg - Hope the induction  eventually worked! 

Not much happening.  Although when I press my abdo it feels a bit tender. Not sure what that's about?  Anytime, I'm messed about with down there,  I always take a while for things to fully normalise!  Don't think it's anything major apart from my body not liking being messed with!
Out to post cares today and get the decs that  I should have picked up yesterday.

Hope everyone has a good day,  x


----------



## water-lily78

Andade - Thanks!  I know it can work with a 3 day embie, but I just got news from the clinic that the other 3 didn't make it for a 5-day freeze. It makes me a bit doubtful that the one they gave me back is any good.


----------



## Kieke

water-lily - I would be really careful when it comes to exercising... over here they recommend no swimming and certainly no lifting (5 kg is the max) in the 2 ww wait. If you get your BFP most women still refrain from these things and only do some walking. light cardio or yoga. 
I was rather active in the lead up to our FET but stopped it all. I don't want to have any regrets so figured I can hold out these 12 weeks. I have by booking in appt with the midwife in a couple of weeks and will discuss a plan of action with her! 
So sorry to hear your other embies didn't make it... I would think that the one nestling in you is the strongest out of all of them and therefor picked for transfer! 

Sah - some ladies do have symptoms by now but I don't have many... just sore boobs and my sense of smell has increased. Can't stand the thought of meet at the moment! So I'm feeling fine to be honest! Excellent news that you can start treatment so soon! I bet you were smiling from ear to ear.  

Amy - impressed with the exercise! You have made me want one of those puddings now! Might venture out for a choc fix  

jenni - so much going on for you already! So sorry to hear about your colleague - what a total shock that must have been!  I hope your friend's little boy will be on the mend soon, they are so clever these days - I bet he will have a beaming smile in no time!  

ustoget - wowzers you really have been through the wars, what a battle you have fought! But I bet it was all worth it. Super pleased to hear that you are home and that Madison and Harper are doing so well. You must be very busy indeed, I can only imagine what your day will look like.... 
Are you more or less back to your self? Very scary that you were so unwell...  
Well my major news is that I'm pregnant! We have our 6 week scan tomorrow and I can't wait! It's so unreal.... I have also lost my job (the day before our BFP) so I have plenty of time at the moment  
Mogg was induced last Saturday so we are all hoping she is cherishing mini Mogg as we speak. 

andade - my sister arrives next Friday and will be here till the Monday after. I just realized she might struggle taking all the Christmas pressies home!  
I'm on the early pregnancy board and some ladies are already buying maternity wear and talking about not fitting in there dresses anymore, it freaked me out a bit. I guess it comes in handy now that I'm used to my fluctuating weight so I hope I can get away with it a bit longer...
It's laying down in bed for too long that makes my back hurt (I sleep in a funny position), it's not the actual sleep.
When are you getting your tree up? 

Nothing happening here today... I have been trying to start the big 'clear out' but I truly think we will need a small skip!


----------



## andade

Water-lily78 - Sorry that the other three didn't make it to frosties. If they thought your embies weren't good enough for transfer they probably would have cancelled it. It's better back in you where it belbows,  so you can nurture it. Sending you lots of    

Kieke - So you've got a nice long weekend of family time and celebrations. Are you gonna go out anywhere or just do the home thing?  Think you might need to tell her to bring a big case! 
They're buying maternot wear already?  Are they expecting twins or are they further along than you? You're still fine with your clothes though? 
I bought a new bed just before my myo and the matteress is very firm, so great for bad backs.  DP says it's really good. How's DH by the way? 
I do not buy real trees but want to get a new one and seen one on a website that looks really good.  Weighing up whether to pay a lot of money for a tree. Hopefully by this weekend.
I'm meant to clear out the shed but keep putting it off...


----------



## mogg77

Morning everyone  ! Just popping on to let you know all is well 
Ustoget that sounds so traumatic, you poor things, so glad you're home now  
Well my induction took four days! This baby definitely wanted to stay where he was. I had two days trying to bring on labour, third day waiting on a birthing suite to get waters broken, finally got room near midnight where breaking waters didn't work either, so onto oxytocin drip which meant being stuck on bed and constant monitoring, labour came on fast and was very sore so managed few hours before asking for epidural. Then carried on labouring for another 14 hours, started pushing at nine pm and was unable to make progress so taken to theatre where given spinal block and managed to push him out with help of forceps very quickly at ten to eleven on the 8th. Was drifting in an out of consciousness and soooo hungry and shaky by then after not eating for 24 hrs [sup] and you girls know I like my food!! 
So little Malachy is completely gorgeous even with a monocle from the forceps and a pointy head from being stuck in the birth canal! I'm very sore and full of stitches but very happy , and mr moggs family delighted though his dad did say I was starting to tear the **** out of it by day three 
Lots of love to you all , have been keeping up with thread but then keep forgetting it all! Xxxxx


----------



## Kieke

Mogg - I'm so happy for you!! Malachy is such a lovely name  
    
4 days though, I bet you are exhausted! All this time we were thinking you were already enjoying your baby cuddles  
Are you already at home? Has your sister arrived yet?
Massive congratulations, wish you heal up soon so you can enjoy every little minute from your little miracle. 

andade - I think my sister was planning on only travelling with hand luggage!  
I think we will do some local shopping on the Friday, on Saturday I have arranged a 'reindeer stool making' session (we will be making a stool together, have soup and fresh bread around a camp fire finished by a visit to Santa's grotto!), In the evening we are going to an Italian restaurant and on Sunday we are going to a food market! I have it all planned out  
Most of these ladies are a week ahead, 2 at the max... I never wear super fitted clothing so maybe that makes the difference? There is talk of massive books but mine seem to be more or less normal... one of them mentioned her clinic told her she would show by Christmas at 9 weeks! But she is having twins... we shall see... I already have a belly pouch at the ready though  
We have a firm mattress as well, can't stand these fluffy soft ones.
DH is the same... not worse but not better either. Seeing the consultant on 12/1 again.
I know it's practical to have a fake tree but it's a big no no for me.... I love the smell of a real one! 

Just received an email from Hello Fresh confirming my delivery for next week! I cancelled all deliveries a couple of months ago (only had 1 free trial box) but could only cancel for 2 months. Missed the reminder I set in my work diary! I just phoned them, they would not let me cancel and refund but was able to postpone till 7/1. 
These 'free trials' never work for me.


----------



## ustoget

Wow congrats kieke so so happy for you.. And moggs, 4 day jes a lu la that must of been very tough but glad all is well with little mini malachy. Hope your feeling ok I know it must be really hard not having be moggs with u to celebrate. I think I've only just stopped crying now (over every little thing) so u must be a blubbering mess... Thinking if you.

Jenni/ have u gone back to the dreaded m yet? Sorry your last cycle didn't work ., when it the next round?

Andade- yes have both sets of patent on full stand by mode lol they gave all been amazing  yeah feeling pretty good when I've had sleep haha

Thanks water lily x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Ustoget it sounds like you had a very difficult & traumatic time   I'm so pleased both your girls are doing well, it sounds like you & dh are doing a great job x  

Mogg congratulations on little malachy   I'm sorry it took so long for him to arrive but I bet he is gorgeous   I hope you are being well looked after, I'm sure mr mogg is incredibly proud of you x  

Oscar I hope you are doing well x  

Jenni sorry to hear about your colleague   I hope your friends little boys surgery went well   you invite me round to your home to play then disappear but I forgive you! x  

Waterlily one of my old cycle buddies is currently pregnant with a 2 or 3 day embie, she didn't get any frosties & her baby is due at the end of jan or early feb x  

Andade it is my special lucky orange cardigan, I wore it to the hysto appointment & it worked as I got good news   Do you think it is worth getting the abdo pain checked just to be sure after everything your body has been through with the myo & growing so many eggs? x  

Kieke you definitely need to try the chocolate puddings, they were on offer in m&s at the weekend & are very good   your plans for the weekend with your sister sound lovely & very festive, I was a bit worried at first about what was involved when I read the 'reindeer stool making'!  

Hello to everyone else  

Not much happening here, busy in the office trying to get stuff sorted out so I can have time off between christmas & new year & waiting til the middle of january when I am hoping to get the endometrial biopsy done


----------



## Step_by_Step

Mogg - Congratulations on the birth of baby Malachy, sorry the induction and birth didn't go as planned. I hope they have given you some good pain relief you aren't too sore for too long. Mr Mogg will be absolutely overjoyed and I'm sure he was with you all the way. Lovely that Mr Moggs parents are delighted on the birth of their grandson and I'm sure they cannot wait to come over to see you both soon. 

Ustoget - Poor you!! Obviously it's amazing that your girls are doing so well but bl00dy nora you've been through a rough few weeks!! I'm glad you are home and feeling quite good. To keep you updated on me, unfortunately I suffered another missed miscarriage a few weeks ago. As it's been 2 MMC in 2015 and it's been 4.5 years of TTC I have an apt to see my consultant on 21st December to put a plan in place for going forward. 

Kieke - Congrats on your pregnancy!! 

I know I've been AWOL again, I've been keeping extremely busy as after the few days I'd had off sick (after the miscarriage and the flu I got the day after medical management) I returned to work to be told we'd had a major virus attack, it wasn't caused by me but it had been lying dormant and infected all backups and all my work from February had gone!! This work is all financial information, VAT returns and info, management accounts, you name it it's gone! We do have a really good antivirus as we are in effect a school but there was nothing that could have stopped it (so my IT chap says!!). Stressed is not the word.... it's our year end at the end of December!! 

I will catch up soon but I have to get back. A big hello to all you lovely ladies!! Sorry to everyone I've missed as I know there are many of you. 

xx


----------



## andade

Mogg - Congratulations on the arrival of little Malachy!  
I've been checking up on the pregnancy thread to see if you're ok and saw that your induction was taking a while. Think you made your womb way too comfortable!   I'm soo pleased for you and I'm sure Mr Mogg is looking down on both of you. 
Hope you're managing to recover and rest as much as possible.  I'm sure mum and sis are on duty. Oh and you can now make up for not eating! 

Kieke - Wow! That's a packed weekend full of interesting activities.  You must be their favourite Aunty.   Think you need to tell your sister that hand luggage is not going to cut it! 
I'm sure your boobs will grow and that will please dh!  
Have you got your scan tomorrow?  Hope it goes well.   Glad dh has gotten worse. Still room for improvement.  
I know real trees are meant to be the best but I always think of the mess.

Ustoget - Glad both sets of parents are on stand by!  Sure they can't wait to get stuck in. Hope you're managing to get decent amounts of sleep. 

Amy - Thought it was the big one that you  bought. I've got my follow up on Saturday, so I'll mention it then and see what they say. DP did ask if I wanted a MRI but thought we'd wait a bit. Hope fibroids aren't doing their thing.
I too had to read Kiekes post again when I saw 'reindeer stools'! I was thinking of stools of a different kind. 

Step - To lose all your work must be awful!   I can only imagine how dressed you're feeling especially as the year end is approaching.  Hope you can sort something out!


----------



## Sah78

Jenni- sorry you have had a horrible time must be so sad that you colleague passed away 😔

Amy- I haven't made the baubles want to but may not get round to it have made a wreath for my mums front door and have got lots of flower arrangements for friends and family to make. You are doing really well at the gym three times in a week is impressive.

Ustoget- sorry to hear about your awful time but glad your babies are well.

Water lily- your embie may flourish now it has been put back you can look after it better than the lab can 

Mogg- congratulations on the birth of your baby

Hi to everyone else.

I woke up this morning thinking about my schedule and realised that the scratch wasn't mentioned on it so got dh to call the nurse for me. She said didn't I tell you it is on the 22nd Dec ... Glad we checked


----------



## water-lily78

Kieke- Good luck for the scan today!   Well, I don't think I can go shopping without carrying 5kg around with me or take my work stuff from and to work. All right, I will do walking and pregnancy yoga then. I think a too big difference from normal life in 2WW if probably also not good for circulation etc. Let us know what your midwife recommends for your 12 weeks! 
I, too, wondered about the reindeer stool making, but in my defence I have to say that Sweden is the land of moose and reindeer and German tourists love all moose-ish stuff. So there is candy sold that looks like moose poo and hopefully tastes better, but there are also earrings adorned with moose poo. The same could go for reindeer and maybe there is a similar love for reindeer in the UK. 

andade, sah-  thanks for the positive thoughts!   Would be mean of me to give up on the embie I got back. It may after all be not too weird to make it! 

Amy- Thanks for the story about your former cycle buddy. Gives me some hope! 

Mogg- Congratualtions!  I'm glad all is well, even though the 4 days labour and all the rest sounds less than appealing. I'm sure it was all well worth it though!


----------



## Amy76

Kieke good luck with the scan today x


----------



## Kieke

Amy - I still haven't bought any chocolate pudding! 
I have to admit  that I wasn't sure what this whole reindoor stool making was about so I emailed the organisers beforehand to make sure it was a normal activity!  

Step - sounds like a right nightmare you have to deal with! I know a bit about internet security and incidents like yours are rare but oh so intense!

andade - yes I'm the sugar auntie! 
As soon as Christmas is over I always look forward to New Years day when I can take the tree down, I always chop it in little pieces, oh so satisfying!  
And I will report back on the stool making  

water-lily - moose poo... now that sounds interesting! 
And I'm sure I haven't stuck to the 5 kg - have been very concious though.

Well we got to see our little lentil this morning!
It measured 7 mm which equals to 6 weeks and 4 days. We also got to see the heartbeat. Truly amazing. DH was overwhelmed, I think it's only just hit him that this is all real.
We have another scan booked for New Years Eve.


----------



## water-lily78

Yay for your scan, kieke! You must be so happy!  

Sorry to say, but I can't let the moose poo topic drop. Here is a link to a jewellery website. Scroll down to the bottom and you will see earrings made of moose poo. It is a thing! http://systrarnaulligtochgulligt.vpsite.se/Produkter--smycken---taggtr-d.html

/links


----------



## Kieke

water-lily - that is hilarious!! Is it supposed to bring good luck?
I bet lots of people try to get their piece of the moose poo business


----------



## Sah78

Kieke- that is really lovely bet you felt so emotional. 

Water lily - how strange hee hee🤔


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kieke great news that your scan went well x  

Step sorry to hear about the virus at work, I do accounts & can imagine what a nightmare it must be especially with a year end coming up! I hope it gets sorted x  

Andade I sometimes have a heavy/full feeling & dread that all the ivf drugs might be making the fibroids return, I was reassured by the hysto but it is a worry, I hope the follow up appointment goes well tomorrow x  

Sah well done with the wreath making, I tried making a bauble with my nieces at a craft cafe last Christmas which involved folding up & over lapping pieces of material & pinning them in to a polystyrene ball, it was a bit fiddly! Not long now til your scratch & you will be cycling again x  

Waterlily why would anyone want earrings made from moose poo?!   Maybe people wear them to ward off unwanted male attention?!  

I hope everyone else is ok  

Watching a repeat of car share on bbc 1, still funny even though I've seen it before!


----------



## Woody80

Hi ladies, after some advice, I completed the down staging section of IVF I did the full I injections of Buserelin to down stage and had period while doing as normal, baseline scan was good to go but unfortunately due to family issue I had to stop the cycle. Question is when should I have had period? It's 5 days late now but I am guessing that's because of the Buserelin?? Anyone been through anything similar or know how late period could be? Many thanks for reading any advice really welcomed!! Xx


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Sah - Not long to go until it starts kicking off again for you.  

Water-lily78 - Yep, don't give up!  PM all the way Hope you're feeling better about the whole situation!    

Kieke - You're really good with recycling the tree. I'll definitely await the report on 'stool making'!   So glad your scan went well and really chuffed that dh is so pleased.  

Amy - I'm sometimes worried, as I know that they grew back within a year last time and I've still got five. Thanks for the thoughts about the appointment.  Need to get ready.
You and Kieke really impress me with your Christmas activities! 
Love Car Share!   Saw a bit lady night but I was getting ready to go out.

Woody - Sorry you had to cancel your cycle.   I know sometimes the drugs can play with AF and it varies from person to person. I'm sure some of the other ladies might be able to help. 

Hope everyone else is well and having a nice weekend. 

Had a late night,  went to bed at 5 am!   Going to get ready for my follow up from EC and discuss FET.
Got a busy weekend, as out again tomorrow and maybe tonight.


----------



## kaninchen32

Hello everyone, on the countdown to the holidays now - only 5 more working days   

Mogg - congratulations - love the name Malachy! You poor thing - 4 days for the induction :-/ Hope you are enjoying being a Mummy.

Andade - busy weekend for you, all festive celebrations?

Woody - boo you had to cancel your cycle. I think a.f can go a bit awol after a cycle.

Kieke - wonderful that all was well at your scan  

Step - what a nightmare for you at work, hope you are ok coping with that at this time of the year!!

Ustoget - wow you've been through the mill! Congratulations on the arrival of your 2 little girls, hope you are all well now!

Anuh - I think we were on the same cycle buddies, sorry your baby was too ill and you find yourself here. Hope you are doing ok.

Hi to everyone I have missed! A.f was 5 days late this month - knew I wasn't pregnant but couldn't help get my hopes up! Phoned the clinic and asked to delay my cycle till Feb - too tired and stressed with work at the moment and figured out if we start a cycle in Feb e.c and e.t should fall during the 2 weeks Easter holidays.


----------



## kazzzee

Sorry I'm getting behind again!!! 

Ustoget so good to have news from you although how dreadful that you had to go through all that. What a week! You are so strong to go through all that and still put your babies first. I'm proud of you. I went on a twins antinatal course yesterday and I mentioned what happened to you because someone was asking about visiting their babies in the SCBU. I hope things are settling down for you now X 

Mogg great to hear from you too! Four days! I'd heard that they don't starve you in labour now! I can't believe you had to go for 24 hours no wonder you were losing consciousness! Did you have someone with you throughout? I hate to think if you going through all that alone. Between you and Ustoget those are some scary birth stories! Hope you're feeling a bit better and Malachy is settling nicely. 

Waterlily I think they are trying to dissuade people from putting back 2, but you should have been given the option. Even on the NHS they will put back two! What clinic are you at? I'm curious now. I wouldn't do weightlifting if I was you, I dint know the reason for your infertility but I certainly would not risk anything like that!!!  How will you feel if you don't make it to 12 weeks? Don't do anything that you could blame yourself for. Like you I'm also not a fan of chlorine in swimming pools but I might do some swimming in the third trimester as they say the benefits out weigh the risks. I do pregnancy yoga at the moment which is really good. 

Anuh so sad to read what happened to you. It sounds like you accept that baby was ill and it wasn't to be but it must have been so hard for you. 

Kieke how's it all going? First trimester is the hardest (well that might be the third but I'm not there yet). You'll be up multiple times in the night to go to the loo, you'll start getting incredibly tired (but that goes around week 12/13) and of course there's the nausea! But it's all worth it! I wish I'd managed to get more of the big clear out done in the first trimester... I think I bought my first maternity trousers in about week 10 because I'd bought some normal trousers in a bigger size and within a week they were too tight! Why do reindeer need stools? Good luck for the New Year's Eve scan! The best thing is seeing that first little heartbeat  

Jenni hope you are doing ok. Sorry to hear about your colleague, how awful. 

Stepbystep Your it guy really should have had a backup!!! I hope you have a better year next year. 

Woody when I was on buserelin before I started my cycle and my oestrogen was too high I had to take pregnyl to kick start ovulation and then it took two weeks fur my period to arrive. If you haven't taken anything to cause ovulation it could take a while. 

Kanichen I think you are wise to delay the cycle, the reason your AF is delayed might be the stress you are feeling, which can make your hormones go haywire. 

Hi to everyone else! 

AFM we went on a twins antinatal course yesterday which was great. And I met a girl who works down the road from me, is 24 weeks with twins (like me), and also was at ARGC. What a small world. 

Tomorrow I'm going to register at the doctors up in Suffolk in preparation for the big move. I'm hoping they can get my referral to the local hospital sorted in time for my 28 week scan around 9 January. I'm hoping to move the majority of my stuff over Christmas and start working from home as much as possible in the new year, although I'm going to continue to work in the office one or two days a week and stay the night at the flat one night a week until I can't face the commute any more. So much to do still! We've also got to decorate the flat to get it ready to rent. And OH had been sorting out his place - we even bought carpet today. As for me, I've hardly packed anything! 

The babies are wriggling and kicking me now. I can look at my tummy and see the kicks! It's the best. I hope that all of you get to experience this very soon xxx


----------



## Kieke

Woody - sorry but I can't be of any advice... I hope your AF will make an appearance soon! 
We do an 'AF dance' on here for those waiting - maybe it will help for you as well? 
         

andade - We've just visited DH's brother and fam and they have so many decorations up! Every time I looked around I spotted something new. It has made me want more now! 
Sounds like you have a right party weekend, hope you had a good time. When is your follow up? 

kaninchen - I think you made the right decision to delay with a couple of months, you can do without all the tress and if you manage to use the Easter hols for time off even better! 

kazzzee - wow, you have been busy! I get tired just reading it  
I seriously think we will hire a small skip, we have so  much crap, it's embarrassing   
So far I'm not having that many symptoms, just sensitive boobs and lack of apatite - also have a like and dislike for certain foods. I can sleep as much as I want these days so haven't noticed any tiredness. It must be amazing to see your babies wiggle around! I can't wait for that moment... 
I have no idea regarding the whole reindeer stool thing... We all get a peace of wood to make into a stool, not sure where the reindeer bit will come in but I will put a pic up of the result! 

I've had a little scare yesterday, I haven't had any bleeding and/or spotting but yesterday morning I had this gush of blood. It felt like I let go of a bit of wee but it was blood (enough to go straight through knickers and leggings...). It was only that one gush followed by some brown spotting till this morning but I'm obviously worried. I phoned the out of hours line and was told not to worry and to call the clinic tomorrow. I know it can be anything but I'm not imagining my boobs are less sore and the 'pulling' in my stomach is gone. Hope I can have another scan but if not I will pay for one before the end of the week. 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend! The countdown till Christmas has officially started! 
xx


----------



## andade

Evening all! 

Kaninchen -  It was my cousins Bday party and I was helping out,  so got back later than anticipated!   Needless to say, I didn't go out last night. I was too shattered. It was my friends Bday today, so was out for that. Not working at the moment so not many festive celebrations this year. But I've got a couple of things lined up. 
Think waiting til Spring term is a good idea but if you find school stressful (as that will be coming up to exam season) definitely book time off.

Kazzee - So great to hear from you.  It's amazing how small,  this world is sometimes and the people you bump into! It's great that you have the opportunity to work from home. That should really help a lot.  I'm sure you'll get everything sorted in time. 

Kieke - I want to decorate properly this year as well, after a couple of years of just the minimum. Will get it sorted this week.
Sorry to hear about your scare. Hopefully it's nothing and the clinic will advise you tomorrow. I have my  fx for you.    Try not to worry but I know it's easy for me to say!  Had my follow up yesterday afternoon. 

Had my follow up yesterday. The consultant was really nice. Didn't say much about the abdo discomfort. I'll have a nurse appt in March with a view to starting FET in April.  He said the frosties are 4bb and 5bb, so good quality and should survive the thaw.   He also asked how many we wanted to put back and three were mentioned but he suggested two and that's what we thought as well. Didn't realise you could have three put back over here! 
Been out this eve and back on track with healthy eating and exercise as I put on more weight than I realised since cycling.🙈
Hope everyone has had a good weekend, x


----------



## sfg29

Hi Everyone

Can I join this thread    I used to post to a similar thread but then I lost my way.......hahaha

Sincere apologies for being AWOL, I just needed some space and away from all things fertility to get myself sorted and ready for FET #2 in Feb.  AFM, well I had a fabulous time at the christmas markets in Germany 2 weeks ago for DH's bday, totally got me in the mood for christmas and not to mention I got slightly addicted to bratwursts and the gluhwein!    It was sad times when I had to leave    

Work has been super crazy and last week, I got thrown at the deep end when my boss's holiday clashed with a very important presentation to 5 senior directors of M!  So needless to say, I've been stressing all week and putting the hrs in to ensure I got all the information.  Luckily it went ok thank god!

Treatment-wise I've received my protocol from clinic a couple of weeks ago and they want me to have another hysto and endo scratch so I've just emailed them tonight proposing to have it done in Prague on the 18th Jan and if all things are well, will be doing the FET the following month.  They have also included intrallipids and neupogen washes in the protocol so feeling very hopeful this could make a difference for us.  I have 2 frosties left so have asked them to take them to blasts again so fingers crossed, both will make it just like last time.

Anyhoo enough about me and I hope you guys are well?  I missed you all and have been reading up on the thread every now again so I apologise in advance if I miss anybody out in my personals but there was a lot of pages to read through so here goes......

Ustoget - so good to hear from you and I'm so sorry you've had a traumatic delivery of the girls, how awful for you.  I second Kazzeee and think you are a incredibly strong woman and I hope you and DH are loving family life x

Mogg - congratulations to you and Mr Mogg on the birth of your beautiful boy!    I'm sorry to hear you've a traumatic time in labour too and going 24hrs without food as well - good job you packed all that food and drink in your bag!  I hope you and Malachy well and looking forward to your updates x

Kazzeee - lovely to hear from you too and pleased to hear things are moving forward for you and you are making head way with the move too.  What a amazing feeling seeing the twinnies move and kick and I do pray all us gets to experience that soon x

Kieke - glad to hear the scan went well on Friday and you made me chuckle when you called your beanie lentil, that is so you!  Also, what an amazing feeling see your lentil on the monitor and hearing it's heartbeat.  I hope the your scare is just a scare and nothing to worry about, lots of women do bleed early on and I hope you get the some reassurance from the clinic tomorrow - let us know how you get on.

Oscar - how are you my lovely, any news from you?   x

Fifty - how are you too and I hope you're feeling better?  I hope you're AF plays ball in the new year and you can start stims soon x

Jenni - Oh hun I'm so sorry to hear about your friend   I can't imagine what her family must be going through right now.  Hope you, Bri and Rocky are well and I'm here if you need me   x

Andade - glad to hear the follow up apptmt went well and you have a date for your FET, April will be here in no time.  I'm sure your super frosties will survive the thaw and 2 is a good number to put back, not sure I'm brave enough to put 3 back!

Step - can't believe all your work is gone!  With yr end coming up too it's going to be absolutely nightmare for you, I do hope your IT dept can salvage some data at least?

Water-Lily - I can't clink on the link to see the reindeer poo jewellery! I'm gutted!!!

WGD - how's it going hun and how's the little beanie doing?

Woody - so sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled.  I think it does take a while for your AF to arrive after stopping buserilin.

Kaninchen - Oooh looks like we're going to be Feb cycle buddies? Hhow annoying your AF was 5 days late this month    However, I suppose it was a blessing in disguise if it means EC and ET will fall during the easter hols?  

Amy - are you having your endo biopsy done with Prof Quenby?  

Sah - wow you sound so creative I'll love to do something like wreath making, how did you get into it?  Good job you checked about the scratch with the clinic, not long now x

Hello to everyone else I've missed off, so sorry but it's taken me an hr to write this post and to read through 8 odd pages on a different tab to catch up!  DH is banging on the floor to tell me to get to bed so adios amigos for now, night all 

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Kieke remember that around week 7 I had my first bleed - not too much but bright red and enough to soak through the bed cover. It stopped as abruptly as it started. After that the nurses at ARGC suggested I took it easy for a while and took me off clexane for a couple of days (not sure if you are on anything like that). Then I was on holiday for a week so I got some rest (but probably did a bit more walking than was sensible). It was around week 10 that I had the big bleed which has me in hospital for two days and that was when they diagnosed the SCH (heamatobas/blood clots beside the placentas). It was pretty scary and painful when it happened but as you know it was all ok. I rested for about two weeks after that and had acupuncture and took arnica and I think it helped because they disappeared.  Now I'm not saying that's what you have, just preparing you in case something similar happens and strongly hinting that you take it easy!!! If you go to the epu and have a scan ask about SCHs as they are common and could explain it. Another reason for a slight bleed around this time is if your period would have been due. Are you on progesterone? If so how much because I'd ask about taking a slightly higher dose as that should help pesky hormones breaking through and causing things like bleeding. Good luck I'm sure you'll be ok. Xxx


----------



## mogg77

Morning ladies!
Keike sorry you're having a scare  Hope they are able to reassure you at the ePu , I know on my pregnancy thread there were a surprising amount of ladies having bleeds, and yes often it was put down to schs, hope you are seen soon xxxx
Kazzeee sorry it did seem a bit like a scary birth story! On the other hand, almost every member of the team I met over my four days, from the midwives to the doctors , were absolute stars, I was so impressed with the professionalism and just lovely care I received, I also had my mum and elder sister with me throughout the last day and there was lots of cackling and whatnot to keep me distracted, my family have a wicked sense of humour! Ps I was only starved due to needing the evil oxytocin drip
Lovely you are starting to feel your twinnies! Can you differentiate yet? I love the thought that they can keep each other company in there!
  Sfg good to see you again! Sounds like the clinic has it all in hand with a good plan of action for you, I shall be cheering you on!
  Step hi again, sorry about your IT nightmare, how stressful, but really sorry to hear you suffered another mc, I do hope they are able to have some answers for you to find a way forward  
  Oscar what's happening? Are you feeling anything at all?  this is where time slows down now you're past your due date- get those curries down you! 
    Jenni sorry about your colleague! I hope you're okay and just really busy xxx
  Andade things are moving for you too! I think two sounds sensible, I also didn't think they ever put three back! 
Water lily thanks for your poo jewelry story! I must have someone that would be a perfect gift for  
To everyone else hope you're all good! Xxx
Afm finally feeling myself, got rid of all visitors which is bliss! And enjoying getting to know wee man, poor Eejit has been banished to granny an grandads for a week or so to get spoilt-he is lovely with baba but with my swollen feet and stitches I just can't walk him and end up feeling guilty!


----------



## Kieke

andade - now you know when you will start treatment you will be back in shape in no time! 
April will be here soon but it also leaves plenty time to get fighting fit.

SFG - hello and welcome!  
Wow things will start to move for you again very soon. Sounds like you will be on a good protocol so fingers crossed. Glad you had a nice time in Germany, I haven't been to any Christmas markets yet... 
I've installed an app to track progress and in the app they referred to it as a lentil and I prefer lentil over rice grain  

kazzzee - thank you for your advice! I remembered your bleed but not exactly when it was and what it was. 

mogg -plenty of ladies seem to have bleeds indeed so I wasn't climbing the walls but still a bit worried... glad you are starting to feel yourself again (apart from the swollen feet and stitches). I'm sure Eejit thinks he's on a little holiday. Are you expecting any more guests soon? 

We've been to the clinic and all is fine!
Our lentil has grown a whole mm over the weekend  
They could not see anything related to a bleed so they are putting it down to an implantation bleed. They did advice to take the pessaries the other way from now one... 
DH is very relieved, bless him. I made sure that the nurse confirmed that I'm fine to do some light housework - if it was up to DH I would just sit here and only get up to go to the loo!


----------



## mogg77

Great news Kieke!!


----------



## kazzzee

Mogg I'm glad that you were well looked after  I've been feeling them for a few weeks, I think I was quite early when I experienced the first flutters, I guess they were jostling for space in there. I can tell which is which because they are both lying with their head to the left and the boy is on top - he basically kicks my ribs and she tickles the bottom of my bump  

SFG I feel like I keep up with you a bit on ********  I'm glad you enjoyed your trip recently. 

Andade as you know we had three put back and then panicked a little when all three implanted. The third didn't develop which is sad but also for the best. I met a girl recently who had all three take and she had to have surgery to remove one for safeties sake and that must have been an awful thing to go through. It's a tough one when you are faced with the decision of whether to put two or three back (if you are lucky enough to even be in that position - obviously it's even better if you can freeze one but we couldn't as our third wasn't good enough for that.) As it was we didn't expect it to work so we thought we'd have a better chance with three of one taking... And didn't want to always think that maybe the third would have been the one... But my advice to anyone in that position now would be based on whether they had had previous transfers that didn't work out - because only then do you know if you need the extra statistical likelihood of one taking, if you know what I mean. 

Kieke great news that lentil is doing ok. Soon you'll have to start calling it something a bit larger! Mine are now as tall as Barbie dolls (but hopefully better proportioned!) I take the pessaries the other way. ARGC insists on it as they are worried about infection if you do it in the front... Bless your OH for wanting you to rest. I think you losing your job, despite all the stress might have come at the perfect time you know. Because it's enforced rest! 

AFM, Managed to get registered at the doctors in Suffolk and they should be sorting out my referral to the hospital up there. So that's an achievement for the day! Now I'm on my way back to Surrey a lot later in the day that planned! I had thought I'd do some packing tonight but I bet I'll be too tired. I really want to put some Christmas decs up but I am in two minds about getting things out when I should really be putting things away... But I should do it or it's not going to feel like Christmas in my flat! 

The other thing that I'm having difficulty with right now is coming up with names! I was thinking I'd like to pick something that was a kind of clash of cultures, with my OH having a name of Pakistani origin I want to find an Arabic name that works here in the UK, is pronounceable, and can be shortened to something that seems familiar to the English ear. I think I've set us too big a challenge!


----------



## andade

Hi all! 

Sfg - Great to hear from you. Totally understandable that you wanted a bit of a break from FF.  
So glad you enjoyed the Christmas markets and had a great time or was it the gluhwein that made it so good?   Pleased that your presentation went well.  Seems to be coming a bit of a habit stepping in for your manager. 
Glad your clinic has a clear plan for you and that it will all start again pretty soon. Having had so many obstacles on my journet and lots of waiting, I  know that time will go quickly. I wasn't brave to put three back,  hence the two. 

Mogg - They say laughter is good for the soul and I'm glad your mum and sister were there to provide it for you while stuck in hospital.   I'm sure Eejit won't mind being spoiled rotten while you bond with baby!  Still a but of a wait but I'm pleased that I even have frosties to wait for. 

Kieke - I've got no choice but it's a good incentive to get back on track.  The waiting gives me sufficient time to  fully prepare. DP has become like a policeman again so I really won't have any choice. 
So pleased that everything is ok and that lentis is growing.   Aaahhh,  bless DH!  Got a feeling DP will be like that. I font think I'll even be allowed to work during 2ww! 

Kazzee - I forgot you had three put back!   The consultant mentioned that if all three took (which isn't common) that sometimes you would have to consider removing one which would cause trauma in terms of making that decision. Really feel for your friend.    Also  because we don't know how I'll respond we all thought it was better to just put two.  If this FET fails then we'd  have to consider how many to put back for next time. 
Glad things are moving on for you but hope that you're not trying to do too much!    Leave the packing until tomorrow and maybe just out up a few decs to feel festive.  There's loads of Arabic names that are easy to pronounce and are quite short. Depends if you're going for specific meanings as well. There are quite a few names that sound quite Western and then there's the spelling as one name can have a few variations.   I'm sure you'll come up with some lovely names.  

Oscar - Hows it going ? Hope all is well. 

Started to wean myself off juice again and limited my intake today and trying to work out an exercise regime for a busy week. Had a good catch up with my areas IF support group tonight. 
Now off for a cup of tea, herbal not the coffee of recent weeks!  

Hope everyone is well and counting down to their festive break!  Kaninchen, you have four more sleeps!


----------



## kaninchen32

Hi ladies, so we had our departmental Christmas dinner last night - yes I kid you not on a Monday night, absolutely knackered now!! Still only 3 more early get ups, thank goodness!!

Andade - not surprised you were shattered at the weekend, sometimes nice to have a busy weekend! love how you are weaning yourself off juice etc. We've decided to continue with indulging in chocolate the odd glass of wine and coffee until the New Year, then it will be back by to all healthy!

Kaazzee - you have been busy! You've definitely set yourself a challenge with the names but it will be fab for you to choose something unique for them. As a teacher i can't help but feel sorry for the kids with common names sometimes end up with 3 Lukes/Toms/Joes/Katies in one class - have to call them by
first name and initial of surname - if I forget and just say their first and they are all like which one miss?

Kieke - pleased to hear all is well  

Mogg - enjoy getting to know your wee man, great your doggy is being looked after.

Sfg - yeah soo annoying about a.f but quite right - having roughly worked it out e.c and e.t should fall Easter time ish, giving me the week after to rest. Yay, for being cycle buddies!

So have sent my sample off to Serum today for the hidden infections test. Don't want to leave any stones unturned.... Has anyone on here done the tests before?


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kaninchen great that you can delay your cycle to hopefully fit in with the Easter holidays better, I am with you on continuing to indulge in chocolate x  

Andade go you with the herbal tea!   any progress with your Christmas tree yet? I hope dp lets you have some treats over xmas x  

Kazzzee it sounds like you have been very busy trying to sort out your flat & arranging a move to Suffolk, I hope you are getting some time to rest. I think the idea of the names representing a clash of cultures sounds really nice, dp is originally from Bangladesh & I know it can sometimes be hard with pronunciation of names x  

Kieke I'm sorry that you had a scare, bleeding does seem quite common in early pregnancy, great that your little lentil is growing well  Not long now until your sister arrives x  

Mogg I hope you & Malachy are doing well, I'm sure eejit is having a lovely holiday & enjoying getting spoilt x  

Ustoget I hope you & your girls are doing well x  

Sfg great that you had a lovely time away   good that you have got your protocol & that they are making some changes, I really hope they make the difference for you   I am planning to have the biopsy with prof quenby in January, I think she likes you to wait 2 natural af's after a bfn so it has given me a bit of time to get back to gyming which has been nice x  

Oscar how are things going? I hope all is ok x  

Waterlily how are you doing? I hope the 2ww isn't driving you crazy x  

Step I hope your it department have managed to retrieve some of the work x  

Sah I hope the flower arranging & wreath making has been going well x  

Fifty I hope you are doing ok & fx the cyst will have gone when you have your next scan x  

Jenni does rocky have any dress ups for Christmas yet? I hope work is going ok x  

Woody sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled x  

Anuh thinking of you & hoping you are doing ok x  

Hello to everyone I've missed  

Nothing happening treatment wise but I have been gyming quite a bit then cancelling it out by having treats!    it was dp's 45 birthday yesterday so I made him a cake, he seems convinced his mum made a mistake with his date of birth & actually he is younger that that!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello lovely ladies

Sorry I've been awol. Just so busy.

Kaninchen- yes I've had the texts. If it comes back positive they give you a long course of antibiotics which is just bearable!

Andade- I'm so busy already I'm just wanting Xmas day here now so
I can sit on my ar$e and eat drink and be merry!! Xmas party on Friday!

Mogg- congratulations on your new arrival! Gorgeous name, I hope everything is as beautiful as I imagine xx

Kieke- congrats too things are progressing nicely! im so happy for you!

Sfg- I'm still around! You will be starting around the same time as me I think! Af turned up today! A 27day cycle instead of 38 like last month! ... I just can't believe it. I'm not having a scan until we start again. I've emailed serum today but my dh is starting a new job in Jan so wants to delay until end of jan early Feb! So means another month of not being on steriods I guess. But I just want to get going! I'm glad you enjoyed the German market.. I've been several times now and starting to think I look like a bratwurst! 

Hello to everyone. I hope you are all sorted for Xmas!! I'm actually quite excited. I'm all sorted and it's just a case of working and partying up until Xmas day! Not bad really eh! 

Enjoy your week ladies.. Love to
All xxx


----------



## water-lily78

Seems like I can never stay on top of this thread! 

Ok, here come some replies...
Kieke- Sorry about your scare, but great that it turned out to be nothing.  Re moose poo: well, this is an example that some people really do can turn sh*t into gold.  I don't think it serves a purpose luck bringer or other but if you love moose then maybe you love each and every part of them. 

Amy- yes, why would people wear poo as jewellery? There are some strange people out there. I'd say they come close to the folks who knit and wear jumpers made from their dog's hair. But again, if you love an animal you maybe love each part of it.  

andade- thanks for the   ! not sure how I feel about the whole thing. Still waiting to see what the weekend brings, but not too hopeful..
But yay on the good news for your frosties! Exciting times ahead in April! 

kazzee- I'm at a clinic in Stockholm where I live. I think they just don't like to return more than 1 embie in general and they and said that before, but then a doctor mentioned I could get two back, so it was more the changing of info that I found annoying. I have not started up my weightlifting again and done only yoga and walking. I believe too much inactivity has a negative impact as it is a stark contrast to what I usually do and circulation is important. Depending on what the next few days bring (or hopefully not bring) I will reevaluate my training routine. If I get a BFP then I will definitely continue with yoga and some lighter cardio with less impact.  
Lovely to hear how you are enjoying the movements of your little ones. Must be lovely to be able to feel them!  And good luck with the hunt for the right name! 

mogg- you are welcome to the poo jewellery story. I have yet to identify a suitable person in my circle who'd be keen on this kinda thing...although, I do know a lot of moose lovers... hmmmm
Yes, I bet it can be really hectic in the beginning with floods of visitors and that it is nice to have him now all to yourself mostly.   

AFM- My 2ww has given me zero positive signs so far. If anything I'd say that my digestive system and the kind of cramps I'm having now are in line with AF showing up in a couple of days. I had progesterone cramps from day 1 of taking the pessaries, so hard to tell what is what. At least I can eat lots of cake and go running and weightlifting to make up for it, if I get my BFN before the holidays. From Friday onwards the kids are gonna be with us until after Xmas, so if it doesn't work out I will also be surrounded by lots of children. Not sure if that is ideal. For my last BFN I was alone as my DP was away with the kids and that was maybe good. I have therefore opted to work until 24th in any case, so I can get away from the family without making excuses, if the news are bad.


----------



## kazzzee

Waterlily, in the second week of my wait I was convinced AF was coming due to the cramps. Cramping is a symptom of both being pregnant and AF coming. Not that that is much help!!!


----------



## mogg77

Water lily I somehow missed that you were pupo! So good luck xxxxx and yes, it feels exactly like af, so don't write yourself off just yet xx I even had a light period like bleed at exactly the usual time x


----------



## oscar13

Sorry ladies, I haven't been keeping up very well and on my phone so can't check back far!!!

Water-lily, I was exactly the same as the others and often felt like AF was arriving and was on constant knicker watch! I really hope this is a positive sign for you.....sending loads of positive vibes!! As for the training I think it depends very much on what you are used to but would stick to lighter weights if you are going to use them xxx

Fifty, good to hear you are in the Christmas spirit! Sorry your next cycle has been delayed a month but it gives you a bit longer to recover from Christmas. If you aren't already doing so really recommend vit D for winter cycles  xx

Amy, hope your DH had a lovely birthday xx

Kaninchen, so glad end of term is nearly here for you now! I'm afraid I haven't had the hidden infection test so can't help with that one.

Kieke, wonderful news all is well with you precious lentil!! Grow strong little one xx

SFG, welcome back! Lovely to see you. So good to hear you had a wonderful time in Germany. Really happy to hear your clinic have a good plan ready for you

Jenni, so sorry about your friend. Hope you are OK, thinking of you xxxx

Love to all out other limbolanders xx

AFM, my little monkey is now 3 days "overdue". Sadly my blood pressure has risen to woryying levels over theblast 4 weeks and my midwife sent me to the DAU for monitoring yesterday. Whilst my blood pressure remained high it did at least reduce a bit during the 3 hours we were there. They took a number of blood tests and thankfully at the moment I don't appear to have Preeclampsia so for now my hopes of a home birth are still a possibility but I will be closely monitored so that could change any day. Back at the hospital tomorrow for a scan and more blood pressure checks. Keep your fingers crossed that they don't choose to induce me or send me for a C section.......I'm quite happy to sit here waiting for him to arrive in his own good time.


----------



## kazzzee

Good luck Oscar!!! Hope everything works out the way you want. My yoga instructor would say wait, I'm sure, but she's all about natural births.


----------



## Amy76

Waterlily I love my dogs but I've never considered making anything from their hair or anything else they produce!!!   wishing you lots of luck for otd x  

Oscar sorry to hear your lo is overdue, I hope the blood pressure & blood tests are ok & you can still have a home birth x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Sah78

Amy- you are doing really well with your exercising I wish I enjoyed doing exercise. I haven't made anymore wreaths flower arranging this weekend for my mum, mother in law and work colleagues. I have done a few evening classes I like it as there isn't a right or wrong way to do it. 

Oscar- I hope you don't have to wait too long for baby to make an appearance.

Water lily- I hope the cramping is a bit better you just don't know until test day that is what is so frustrating 

Kanichen- can't be long till you close for Christmas

Andade- glad your Frosties are doing ok

Kieke- good to hear that the hospital went ok and the bleed was nothing to worry about. 

Sfg- glad you have a date to start your next procedure and German markets went well 


Hi to everyone else


----------



## water-lily78

Good morning! 

Kazzzee, mogg, Amy, Sah- Thanks for your support! Well, last time I also had cramps before, they just really kicked in 1 day before the first spotting started. This time I've had cramps constantly since before transfer, though maybe more in my 2nd week now. Yeah, there is no way to tell. If it goes like last time I should see spotting tomorrow which is when I'd expect my period to start, so if it hasn't worked I'm pretty sure I will find out his weekend. I'm supposed to test 16 (!) days after 3dt. That seems like a veeeery long time to wait. When were you told to test in your cycles, ladies?  

Oscar- Thanks for the support! I've also been checking in the last couple of days, though it is too early for AF tbh. I think the weekend will tell. Good luck for the upcoming few days! I really hope you get your homebirth and that all goes smoothly! 

Amy - You know there are a few books written on the topic of knitting jumpers from your dog's hair. Just in case I have inspired you now!


----------



## mogg77

Waterlily I was told 14 days after 5 day transfer, so the same really. Don't forget I really did bleed on normal af date to the extent I needed a towel for a few days, so do hold your nerve if so and keep on with progesterone x
I actually could imagine a nice jumper if you had a Pomeranian, say. I have a staffy though so would be kind of bristly!


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee - wow, barbie dolls! Mine has now upgraded to a blueberry!  
It's strange taking the pessaries the other way but I do think it's better. I thought I would be bored being at home and not able to train/decorate/deep clean but I'm actually getting used to it  
I do try to go to bed at a reasonable time but don't set the alarm. Even had a little nap yesterday afternoon. I remember you giving some advice on a certain test (for the over 40's?) a while back, at the time I thought I need to remember this for when it's my time but I have forgotten! Can you remind me what it was about? I haven't really looked into additional testing yet, I thought I'd wait till I speak with my midwife. 
Your name picking sounds like a challenge! I'm sure you will find something that works, it will be so lovely! We have been dreaming about names for years but I think that when the time comes we need to evaluate again. 

andade - I keep getting told off for anything I do! The latest is that I'm not allowed to 'handle' the oven! But the problem we obviously have is that my DH can't do that much himself. So when it comes to shifting things I do it in stages. Got all the time in the world! 
I have been drinking lots of ginger ale, totally against my believes but I have an urge for it, should be drinking more water though. I normally give in to crisps quite easily but not have the taste for it which is a good thing. I promise I won't get obsessed but I'm determent that I'm not going to give in to all the cravings and throw the towel into the ring... time will tell  

kaninchen - 1 more sleep for you! 
I've not done the hidden infections test, do you know when you will hear back? 

Amy - yes I need to crack on with my preparations!
Do you do cardio at the gym or do you attend classes? Happy belated birthday to your DP! 

Fifty - glad to hear you have embraced the party season!

water-lily - I used to work with a 'lady' back home who knitted jumpers from her cats hair! I thought it was grose... she was a funny one anyway, she drove around in a small VW van with a matras in the back and lots of tinned food 'just in case'. 
Unfortunately the cramps are indeed the same as AF. I didn't have very strong cramps, just this dull pulling sensation. My clinic tests 14 days later after a day 3 transfer, we had a day 5 transfer so tested 12 days later. 

Months ago someone on here mentioned they researched non toxic paint, who was this again please and what were your findings?? 

I've not hear back from last weeks job interview, I need to chase it up today. I'm starting to think I really am in denial since I haven't even looked for anything this week! Money needs to come in though, my overdraft isn't looking healthy...  
So my sister is finally arriving in the morning! I so can't wait! I am feeling sick of and on so struggling with recipes, I need to go shopping but can't stomach the thought of cooking dinner.
I think it will have to be a simple pasta. 

Hello to everyone else, not long before the weekend! xx


----------



## Kieke

Forgot to copy paste this bit...

Oscar - I have been routing for you! Glad to hear you are in no rush but I do hope the manage to keep your blood pressure at bay. I know it's all in the best interest of your little one but I do hope you manage to have your home birth. Good luck!


----------



## Sah78

Hope everyone is ok

Does anyone know what beta is? It was mentioned on my schedule


----------



## water-lily78

Sah, Beta is the beta hCG blood test to check for the presence of pregnancy hormone.


----------



## Sah78

Thanks water lily I hope you are ok today? Do you have beta instead of doing a preg test or do you only have it if your preg test is positive. Sorry if I sound dumb last two cycles I never got offered it


----------



## water-lily78

I never got offered it either as they just give me a POAS test for the official test. From what I hear some clinics just do a blood test no matter what, and others will do a beta I presume if the POAS was positive.


----------



## andade

Evening everyone! 

Kaninchen - Hope you had a good time at your dept do!  If I wean myself off now,  I'm less likely to overindulge at Christmas.  I will still have the odd drink over Christmas and a slice of cake or maybe two. 
Our common names were ones like Muhammed and Abdul, whereas Toms and Joes not so common. 
One more sleep for you! 

Amy - Christmas tree 🎄 🎄 went up today! Haven't decorated it yet but have set it up. I love DP's commitment to not accepting his age.   His mum doesn't know when she gave birth!    I'm sure  my mum made a mistake too! 

Fifty - Enjoy your Christmas party tomorrow.   When do you stop work and how much time do you have off? You definitely deserve to sit on your   and eat, drink and do nothing.  

Water-lily78 - Hope the others have given you done reassurance and praying AF doesn't rear her ugly head!   

Oscar - Hope your checks went well today and that your BP hasn't proved to be a problem.   Really hope little monkey comes before the hospital decides  to intervene so that you can get the home birth that you want. 

Sah - You sound really creative.  I bet you have Christmas displays for your home.  

Kieke - What does dh think the ovens going to do?  Does he not want to eat?   I'm sure he's just scared of something going wrong and does not want anything to happen to his dream.  I love ginger ale! That and tonic water.  At least youre not craving crisps which can only help you.   Definitely drink more water though. 
I'm sure you'll get something on the job front!  
I'm sure your sister won't kind what she eats as she knows that you not wanting to cook is for a good reason.

Jenni - Hope you're well , although I imagine work must be very busy at this time of year.

Mogg and Ustoget - Hope you're enjoying the first few weeks of motherhood and preparing for your first Xmas as mummies. 

Kazzee - Hope you're not stressing about trying to sort everything out in the run up to Christmas. Everyday when I commute and I see a lady with a Baby on board badge, I always wonder if it's you!  

I'm sure Ive missed people and apologies!

Finished my temp work today but everyone else finishes tomorrow,  so I was chuffed! Never finished before  everyone else before. Got a few social events thus weekend and meant to meet up with a couple of FFers. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend,  x


----------



## water-lily78

Hello ladies!

Oscar- So what's happening? Have things gone into motion at last? Have you evicted mini oscar yet? 

Kieke - Interesting colleague you had there! Well, I think cat hair sounds much softer than dog hair, but I agree..it is all a bit on the weird side.  
Thanks for the info on the testing dates. Maybe I'll test on Monday then with my own test if AF hasn't shown up by then. 
I imagine that your DH wants you to stay away from the oven in terms of lifting and not for using it, right? Otherwise, I'd have to wonder how cooking can impact one's pregnancy...hmmm. I'll keep my fingers crossed for the job! Before Xmas things are bound to move more slowly due to all the Xmas parties etc.     

mogg- Glad to hear we won't see you any time soon dressed in your furry friend's hair.  
Ok, so you also had to wait that long to test. Did you actually wait? Especially after your "AF" started I would have tested, just to get it over with and move on. 

Thanks for asking, ladies! I'm more than ever convinced that AF will show up any time now. More cramps, feeling a tiny bit nauseous today (as I usually do before AF), although I also slept really badly last night and tiredness makes me feel sick, too. I was less nervous last time I think. You'd think it would be the other way round!   There is a party at work today to celebrate a PhD defence. Heaps of people will come and music and all. In a way I think it is a good distraction, but I feel on edge and tired and rather want to go and hide somewhere. That wouldn't be home though as that place is filled with children that will go to bed way after me and there is no quiet time to be had in that place tonight.


----------



## mogg77

I tested on the day my af was due- I found my af starting on my previous bfn whilst at work quite traumatic so yes I just needed to know so I think I tested on about day 12, and had a very very faint bfp


----------



## andade

Evening everyone  

Water-lily78 -     Hope it holds off and you get a great Christmas present.  Hope the party proves to be a good distraction.


----------



## kazzzee

Waterlilly my official test date was an astonishing 16 days after a 6 day transfer!!! 

Kieke it was the harmony test. It's a test to see if there is DNA in your blood that indicates that the baby has chromosomal issues. I can send you more info if you need it. Basically it's more reliable than the tests the NHS does, but it's only performed in the US at the moment. My consultant was very happy that I'd had the test though. He said he'd have recommended it. (And the alternative would have been the invasive procedures like cvs and amniocentesis which can cause miscarriage). 
Enjoy your sister's visit  and I'm sure something will come up work wise. 

Oscar - any news? You doing all the tricks that are supposed to bring in labour? 

Andade - one of these days we'll have to meet! Hard not to stress about all the stuff I have to do but at least I'm now finished at work for the year


----------



## oscar13

Hey ladies,

Thanks for all the positive thoughts but this (not so little one) is clearly way too comfortable! Todays BP checks went well....while they are still high they don't require medication and have been formally cleared to continue with home birth plan. Also had a growth scan today and he appears to be around 8lb7oz!!!!! Scans aren't terribly accurate and I am hoping he may be slightly smaller than that.

Kieke, Inhad the harmony test too. It gave me peace of mind from an early stage with a simple blood test (you can also choose to know sex if you want to) and you get scans and photos in the package.

Waterlily, my test date was 10 days after a 5 day transfer. Sending loads more positive thoughts your way!

Jenni, long time no hear, hope you are OK my sweet (((()))

Is everyone  getting in the festive spirit yet? I seem to have substituted my usual Christmas tipples with a disgusting amount of chocolate!!!


----------



## kazzzee

Come on baby Oscar. We're all waiting for you!!! Do we have a dance to make baby arrive like we do with AF? 

I'm feeling a bit more Christmassy now I've finished at work for the next two weeks - and in the new year I'm going to be doing two days in the office and the rest from home which I'm excited about as well as apprehensive! I decorated for Christmas as well as I could Oscar - couldn't get to the tree but managed to decorate a big plant, it looks crap but I made the effort despite all the boxes and packing I need to do. The OH says he'll do the packing but I don't trust him to do it right!!! I'm 25 weeks today! Soon I'll not be able to do any packing. Soon I'll have to think about packing that hospital bag!!!


----------



## water-lily78

Hey ladies,

Thanks for the positive thoughts, but it seems that AF has arrived. I will test tomorrow at 13days after 3dt and will take it from there....


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Waterlily I really hope it isn't af x  

Oscar I hope your lo makes an appearance soon so you can get a the home birth you are hoping for x  

Kazzzee exciting that you are 25 weeks today!  

Mogg I hope you & malachy are doing well x  

Andade dp is still pretty convinced his mum got his age wrong!   I have pointed out that if he is actually 10 years younger he would have been born over here, would be the younger brother rather than the older brother & would have been 23 when we met, all the evidence suggests it is him who is wrong!!!   hope you have managed to decorate the tree now x  

Kieke I normally do an hour on the stepper & a few minutes on the power plate at the gym, I like the calories it burns so I can have treats & not feel too guilty!   I hope you are having a lovely time with your family visiting, you have to let us know how the reindeer stool making goes x  

Sah I hope the flower arranging goes well this weekend, we have a normal Christmas tree with nice decorations on & a little wooden one which has some of my homemade decorations on, it looks quite special!!!  

Jenni I hope you are doing ok & work isn't too crazy busy x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Need to start wrapping presents, regretting not buying square things & hoping with enough cellotape & maybe a glass of baileys it will all be ok!


----------



## water-lily78

Morning, ladies!


Oscar- Any news? Can we dance out the wee one maybe?  

Afm, the party on Friday was indeed fun and very distracting , but then yesterday I started spotting and this morning I took a test. BFN! It still is 3 days till OTD, but to be honest I think this is it. 13dt3dt should show something I think. Hard to withdraw from the family today, but I really feel miserable. My DP has already 3 children and on days like this, we are very far apart.   

At 12C I'm not feeling festive at all. I went for a forest walk yesterday in a thin fleece jacket and I was toasty...in mid December....  
I think we are going to buy a plastic tree today and put up the deco. Plastic doesn't seem right, but it makes things quite easy.  So glad I got the presents for kids already sorted. This is always so hard!
At least with the BFN I can now indulge in the cakes and sweets and maybe a tiny glass of something for New Year.


----------



## Kieke

Just a quick one from me this morning!

Water-lily - I'm so sorry to hear it did not work out for you... It's horrible and I hope you and your dp can support each other. Maybe Christmas will bring some sort of distraction. Will your dp's children be around over the festive period?  

Oscar - hope you are currently in your birthing pool! 

Well ladies the reindeer stool making was a great succes! I will fully update you later but we are proud of the result! 
It's a shame 'Wuppy' is too big to be taken as hand luggage  
I forgot how messy my sister is! DH tells me to leave it all but I can't even get to one side of the room to the other without tripping over clothes, toys, crums, orange peel, hairbands etc  
Just off to get some fresh air now!
I was very nauseous on Friday, but feeling fine since yesterday. A bit worrying...
Hope you are all well! Xx


----------



## oscar13

Water-lily, I am so very sorry to read your update! I can fully understand the distance you feel from your partner on days like today, sending you a massive hug (((((())))))). I know there are no words that will ease todays pain but know you are in my thoughtsvand I truly hope the new year brings you all you dream of xxxxx

Sorry ladies buy I am afraid mini oscar is still keeping us hanging! Had the midwife round this morning as I was meant to have a stretch amd sweep (I'm 41 wks today) but she checked my BP, again it was too high (I think partly because some commentsbshe made stressed me out) so I am back in hospital being assessed! Not only does my home birth seem more and more unlikely but it also seems a water birth at the hospital maybe out of my reach too. Everything that I wanted to avoid so i could hypnobirth my way through seems to be happening.....sorry to sound so negative but my PMA has taken a bit of a dent today. 

Love to all xxx


----------



## andade

Afternoon all! 

Kazzee - I think you'll have to add FF on your badge so I'll know you if I bump in to you.  Glad you've finished work.  Hope you can have some relaxation. 

Oscar - Mini Oscar is not so mini.  Sorry to hear that you're back in hospital being assessed and that your birthing plans may be thwarted.     After the journey you've had, as long as mini Oscar arrives safely and you are not put at any risk is the most important thing at the moment.    Let's try and get your PMA up again, as you'll soon be a mummy admitting your little one and your best Christmas present will have been delivered!  

Water-lily78 - Sorry to hear that you've started spotting.     If the full flow doesn't arrive,  still test on OTD.  As Mogg said, she had a flow and was still pregnant.  Got my fx for you.     I'm sure DP will still feel upset and be supportive even though he has children.  Try and tell him how you feel, so maybe he can take the  kids on a couple of days out to give you a bit of a break. My DP has children but I can see the disappointment in his eyes when we have an obstacle put in our way and the joy when things are going well. Although there have been times when a barrier has been put up to avoid disappointment and distress. Hope spending Christmas with the kids isn't too hard. 

Amy - I love your dps commitment to reducing  his age by 10 years!    I wish I could fo the same but unfortunately I remember  way too many events and years!  I did used to say to mum that I was adopted. Not sure why though.    Tree is half decorated!  
I think a glass of Baileys will definitely help  the present wrapping.  Not many presents to wrap, as we're doing Secret  Santa. So only a couple of pressies to wrap/bag! 

Kieke - Loving the reindeer stool!  It all makes sense now! The mess is having kids in the house!  You'll have that to come.  Hope you enjoy your walk.
Try not to worry about not feeling nauseous. Everyone is different. 

Going to get a Christmas jumper  (a first for me), as that's the dress code for Christmas day.  Meeting up with friends later and finishing decorating.  Also waiting for AF to show,  as it's six days late. Read that it's pretty common for the second aF after ivf to be late. Just a bit cross, as it will be here for Christmas!  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, x


----------



## kaninchen32

Happy Holidays ladies       so glad to now have 2 weeks off!!

Andade - how annoying you a.f is awol and will be around for Christmas   Christmas jumpers - a cool dress code for Christmas day!!

Oscar - gosh mini Oscar must be so comfy he certainly isn't in a hurry to arrive, hope things start to happen soon - best Christmas pressie ever    

Kieke - reindeer stools, lol! Try to ignore you sister's mess and take hubby's advice - rest up.

Water-lily - hoping it is just too early for your bfp to show? Don't give up hope yet, lots of ladies have spotting in early pregnancy, still got my fingers crossed for you  

Amy76 - I feel your pain - I hate wrapping pressies, so much so I make hubby do all the wrapping other than his own pressie! A glass of baileys sounds like a good plan!

Kazzee - yay for being off for the next 2 weeks. Let hubby do the packing just tell him what needs to go where  

Waves to everyone else, hope everyone is feeling festive!


----------



## kazzzee

Oscar did you do pregnancy yoga? Our yoga teacher taught lots of wiggling moves to those trying to spur on labour. I haven't watched this but here's a YouTube video which I think has some 




Main thing is your baby will be here in time for Christmas. Just focus on that you'll get through the other stuff xxx

/links


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Waterlily I'm sorry it was a bfn today, sending hugs x  

Oscar I hope your bp has reduced & you have been allowed home, fx mini Oscar makes an appearance very soon x  

Andade dp remembers tv programmes & stuff too!!!   well done on decorating half of your tree, I hope it is the top half & you have a fairy!  

Kieke I love the pic of the reindeer stool, hope you are coping ok with the mess!  

Kaninchen great that you have two weeks off, I am failing miserably with wrapping, I'm hoping at some point panic will set in & I will get everything done!  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## oscar13

Thanks for all the lovely thoughts ladies and PMA kicks up the backside (((())))

Sadly the Dr decided my blood pressure is too much of a problem so I have been kept in hospital and medicated! I am being monitored every 4 hours, if they can control my BP I may be let out tomorrow if they can't they may induce me. My OH had to leave me at 9pm so now spending my first ever night in hospital listening to a lady really struggling through the early stages of an induction. Joy!!!

Kaz, I have been doing the yoga ....had last class at 40 wks....loved it. Sadly I have tried every move, hours bouncing on my ball, long walks with the dogs. ...pretty much everything apart from dtd which I just cannot face! I am clearly a very comfy baby carrier plus my family has a history of very overdue babies. 

On the plus side all the monitoring shows a very happy baby and at least I had finished wrapping all Christmas presents and finished my Christmas cake before I got admitted. 

Sorry for the ME post xx


----------



## andade

Morning everyone!  

Kaninchen - AF arrived yesterday, so hoping to shift it by Friday!   Hope you don't have too much work to do over the hols and that you can have some rest and relaxation.

Amy - DP doesn't have a leg to stand on!   The worst us when you start singing tunew from old adverts and there's a whole generation who don't know what you're on about!    Tree is complete, although when I pop out I might get a few more decs in the sales as most places have reduced stuff since last week. I've got an angel.😇

Oscar - Hope you are doing well and that your BP has reduced.    Tell mini Oscar to get a move on.   You don't want yo be in hospital for Christmas! 

Got a couple of bit's to get today.  Had my Christmas cake dropped off for me last night and going to pick up some other cakes that we ordered. Should keep the family going for a few days.    Bought some drinks on  Saturday, so should be a good Christmas! 🍸🍷🍰  

Hope everyone is well and winding down if still at work,  x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade I think those date of birth selectors online make you feel old when you have to scroll back a long way to find the year you were born!!!   Pleased to hear the tree is decorated & you have an angel, hope you manage to pick up some last minute bargains   good that you are stocked up on cakes & drink for christmas, who needs turkey!  

Oscar I hope they have managed to sort out your blood pressure & you are doing ok, I hope baby oscar makes an appearance soon x  

Waterlily I hope you are doing ok x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Going to Portsmouth for the day tomorrow to see my nieces, they are normally quite lively so I imagine they will be on particularly good form this close to christmas!


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee - thank you, I thought it was the Harmony test. I have been looking into it and I think we will go for it. I have found a 'local' clinic who does a Non-invasive prenatal testing (NIPT) test (£350) which includes the Harmony test. I will await our 9 week scan before I contact them. When did you have the test done?
Hope you are not working too hard at the moment! And 25 weeks, how exciting! 

oscar - thanks re the testing.
Hope your BP is down and mini Oscar will show his face soon! I know you planned the birth and wanted it to go your way but I'm sure you will be in good hands.  

Amy - as soon as I have the go ahead of the midwife I will be back at the gym! It's shocking how quickly you get used to doing nothing... I won't aim to run a marathon but it will be good to incorporate a bit of exercise. 

andade - I don't mind the girls being messy, it's my sister who is the worst! It's shocking...  
I was so knackered that I slept for 11 hours last night  
Oh and he nausea is back! I have been living without bread but I live on toast theses days. I had toasted panatone with butter and jam for breakfast this morning! And my sister made this amazing chocolate cake, I wonder how long it will last... 
Did you find a Christmas jumper? 

kaninchen - happy holidays indeed! Do you have much planned or will it be a relaxing Christmas? 

So the girls left yesterday afternoon and  the house is quiet again... 
I now have to decide what to cook for our Christmas dinner! The thought of meat still repulses me so maybe it's tosti's? Don't think DH will be impressed  
Still not heard back about the job! I was told I would find out last Friday but heard nothing... I will chase them up again. Not looked at anything else to be honest, think I will leave it till the New Year.
Went to see my GP yesterday to see if he wants to prescribe me my meds will week 12. I know it was a slim change but was still disappointed that he said no. Probably because he said the cost is nothing compared to the upbringing of a child! Like I don't know... he also told me that it's great that we now know I can get pregnant but not to get too excited since anything can still happen. I obviously know but this but did not appreciate him spelling it out like that. Also had to wait an hour and a half to be seen! 

Hope everyone else is doing well! xxx


----------



## Sah78

Kaninchen- good to be on a break for two week hope you get to relax

Oscar- I hope you are getting on ok

Amy- have fun in Portsmouth. I made 7 arrangements on Saturday. Will be making two more today  
Andade- you seem to be busy greating ready exciting not long. I hope the shops aren't too busy

Hi mogg, Kieke, jenni, fifty and everyone else I missed

I had my scratch this morning I was nervous as some people say it was awful for them but was fine it helped that the nurse was really chatty. It Went really quick


----------



## mogg77

Morning girls! 
Keike I don't like your gp- he sounds an idiot! What a ridiculous thing to say to you, we are all perfectly aware of these things thankyou doctor!! Is it the progesterone you were wanting? My gap couldn't prescribe either though she felt very bad about it, I ended up getting from an online pharmacy through my Czech clinic and was only about £25.  Funnily enough I went off meat too, and had to go veggie for about three months.
Water lily sorry about your bfn,  but yes do test on your official date too xx I can imagine it must be a difficult and complicated set of emotions to be surrounded by children like that xx
Oscar I have my fx for you for a more natural birth!! Sorry about your bp, mine went up around the time of my induction , but like you my highest reading was after the nurse said something about baby that stressed me out! Hope you can get to meet littleun before Xmas! If you think you may be there a while, I found films on my phone to be a lifesaver and blocked out the sounds of panting ....
  JENNI!!!! I shall be sending out a search party soon!! Hope you're doing ok xxxxx
And fifty where are you too!!? Xxx
Amy have fun in Portsmouth with the girls!
Andade so you're planning on living off cake and booze??  sounds perfect!
Kaninchen I let dp do the wrapping once but it was painful to watch, he just kind of scrunched the paper around and attacked it with sellotape  
sah well done on scratch!
Kazzeee being as it's twins a hospital bag will be a good idea soonish!! Great that you can work from home X
Afm I had a great day yesterday, met with the kindly registrar I mentioned before, presented all my evidence from my clinic of mrmoggs consent to treatment etc, and the result  is Malachy has his daddy on his birth cert! This makes me very happy, if it hadn't of been IVF, with the signatures to show, he would of been registered father unknown unless I could of afforded court costs  
Hope everyone else is well and looking forward to Christmas xxxx


----------



## Sah78

Mogg- that is such good news that mr moggs was mentioned on the birth certificate.

Kieke- sorry to hear that your dr was so rude. There are so many rude people around I bumped into a lady at the church where me and dh got married the other day and she said no little ones yet? I said no not yet she then laughed touched me on the arm and said you can't be trying hard enough. I said we can't try much harder. I didn't want to embarrass her by going into it and two wrongs don't make a right. But like your doctor people don't think before they speak ...


----------



## Kieke

Sah - glad your scratch wasn't painful! 
And yes people should think some more before they speak! I don't think it was meant harsh though.

Mogg - I'm so happy to hear that Malachy has his daddy's surname! Brought some tears to my eyes (very hormonal these days...).
I never really had a fixed GP in our practice but this is my DH's GP and has been for years. I have never been a fan myself but he did refer me for the level 1 immune testing so I thought I'd give it a go... it sound's worse written down but it wasn't the best of appointments. He is the only one who is willing to sign my DH's prescriptions because of the ridiculously high pain medication doses... he has even been investigated over it before so my DH obviously rates him very highly!
It's all very complicated...


----------



## andade

Morning all!  

Amy - I hate those birth date selectors!   Although,  I used one the other day and it went all the way back to the 1800s!   Picked up a couple more discounted decs and lights yesterday. Think I've become obsessed!  Also got some good stuff for work in the TU sale.  Cakes arrived and sampled the bakewell tart (it's a big tray version) and lurvely!   We do have meat and fish. Ordered from M&S Christmas food to make prep and cooking easier this year.
Are you all done? Have you finished the wrapping or just the Baileys?  
Enjoy Portsmouth and spending time with your nieces 

Kieke -  I'm  not surprised that you were tired! You had a busy weekend and you're carrying around two of you!    When you haven't had bread for ages, toast is just divine. The panetonne with jam sounds really nice. Have you indulged in the choccie cake? 
Got my jumper yesteday in Sainsburys,  as well as some other bargains.   Went to George and none of the clothes were discounted and I was not paying full whack for a Christmas jumper! 
Have you decided what to cook yet?  What about fish if you don't want meat?  
Phone the agency but there's no point looking for anything else until the new year now. 
Your doc doesn't seem to have much tact and after all you've been through to get to this stage,  you are aware of all the possibilities!  

Sah - I haven't really been shopping. I went to some shops near my home yesterday but wasn't realky unet aby stress, as just had to get my goddaughters gift cards and everything else was just perusing. We're doing Secret Santa, so the bulk present buying isn't happening this year. Phew!  
Glad the scratch wasn't too painful. When do you start meds?

Mogg - I could live off cake and booze!  We have got turkey,  lamb , salmon and something else but I can't remember.  Ordered it a few weeks ago. 
So pleased for you that Malachy has got his birth certificate sorted.  Love that registrar!  
What are you doing for Christmas? 

Oscar- Hope things are going well for you. 
Sfg, Jenni, Fifty, Ustoget, Step and everyone else who hasn't posted for a  while, I hope you're all well.

AFM,  going to drop off some cakes for my friend today, post two cards and return something to a shop.  Hate doing the latter! Do some studying later,  as my assignment is due in Jan.

Hope everyone has a good day, xx


----------



## water-lily78

Hej ladies! Hope all is well with you! One more sleep till Xmas (if you live in Sweden)! 

Kieke - How rude of the doctor! As Sah said, some people really don't think before opening their mouth... I think everyone doing IVF is quite keenly aware of the deadlines etc. I wouldn't invite him to a fest...he'd be real party-pooper I'm sure!  

Mogg- Oh, I had never thought of that! That if the dad has passed before birth, it could be a problem with the birth certificate! Good thing you had evidence on hand! 

Amy - I've had the same thought on the birthday selectors....I need some good scrolling these days, too...and then I think: that there are grown-ups around that were born in the 90s!!!!!  

Sah- Glad the scratch went well! So how long after a scratch should one have the transfer? 

Afm- Thanks to everyone who asked! Well, I dutifully waited to take my test today and it was of course negative as AF had been rolling already couple of days. Since I already knew the answer I had my low on Sunday and felt a bit listless these past few days, but I'm over it and looking at the next cycle. I booked a time for talking to a doctor in person this time before the next treatment. Would be nice to hear some thoughts and not just being confronted with a new protocol. I asked about the exact demise of the 4 embryos that were kept until day 5/6 and they said that they just didn't develop any further. Does that mean they are lacking energy to make the divisions? I hope that my CoQ10 will help with this issue. If I cycle again in January I would have taken the supplements for 11 weeks by the time for egg retrieval. My stimming would also start the week I am on a cross country skiing course. I wonder if I should push it forward a month or not... hmmm


----------



## Sah78

Andade - I started my dr injections this morning.

Water lily- sorry about the bfn look after yourself. The scratch is done between day 18-21 of your cycle and I am not sure when my transfer will be but roughly between the 25-29th Jan. Maybe you could ask if you can do some add ons. I can't remember if you are nhs or self funded. But even with the nhs some hospitals let you add extra treatments and pay the extra. That is what we are trying. Did you have a scratch this time? I am also having intralipid infusion not sure that I do have killer cells but trying it. 

I hope everyone is ok and enjoying Christmas Eve eve


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Sah good that the scratch wasn't painful & exciting that you have started dr today, I hope this is your time x  

Waterlily one of the guys at work was born in 1996, makes me feel old as I was at uni by then!   I'm so sorry it was a bfn   My clinic always recommends having 2 natural afs after a failed cycle to give your body time to recover, hopefully the doctor will give you some answers on what changes to make to improve your chances x  

Andade sounds like you got some bargains with the decorations & the tu sale   important to test the cakes just to make sure they are ok!  

Kieke it sounds like your Dr lacks any bedside manner!   I hope you can find something you both fancy for Christmas day x  

Mogg what a fantastic Christmas present for malachy to officially have his daddy's surname x  

Oscar I hope things are going well & mini Oscar has made an appearance x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

I had a lovely time visiting my nieces yesterday & they were on good form   now relaxing & waiting for Dp to finish work  

Hope everyone has a lovely Christmas x


----------



## kazzzee

Wishing you all a very merry Christmas! 

Oscar! Any news. Where's that baby of yours? 

I spent a bit of time in Triage last night where they were being inundated with women in labour due to the full moon. There are gong to be a lot of Christmas babies! I'd been in agony all day and had assumed it was constipation, but it turns out the pain I've been in is probably due to the endometriosis and the adhesions I have. Was thoroughly checked and there until 1am but all I can really do is take paracetamol. At least I know what it is though! Hopefully I'll be in less pain today. Already feel a bit better  

We still have to wrap presents because yesterday was a right off!!!


----------



## Cloudy

Happppyyyyyy Chrrrriiiisssssttttmmmmmas!  

Hope you are all ok, sorry I haven't been about but I promise to pop in and catch up properly over the next few days, but for now just wanted to let you all know that I am thinking of you and sending you loads of festive love  

Xxx


----------



## mogg77

Merry Christmas to all the lovely limbolanders!!!xxxxxxx hope you all have a wonderful Christmas     xxxxxxxxx

Kazzeee do hope you're feeling better today! Xxxx


----------



## Kieke

andade - hope all your Christmas prep has paid off!
And are you kidding, fish?? Yuk!  
We have been invited round for 'nibbles' at friends on Sunday. We accepted the invite since I can get away with not eating that many nibbles... yesterday we receive a text saying that it's salmon, prawns and goat on the menu! Will be a fun evening  
And not a word on the job... I have more or less written it off. Need to start the job hunt properly in the new year, no more being in denial. 

water-lily - sorry you got your bfn confirmed but glad you are taking it in your stride! Hopefully your appointment with your consultant will give you some answers. And I'm convinced that CoQ10 can do wonders, I believe it made all the difference for me the second time around. By the sounds of it it might be an idea to delay treatment with another month but ofcourse it's totally up to you. 

Sah - exciting that you started DR! 

Amy - I just managed some more toasted panatone but bought a cheese feast pizza for tonight
Got my DH a mini lamb roast and all the trimmings from the farm shop. Will be strange not putting on any weight over Christmas.  

kazzzee - glad you are ok and know where the pain comes from! I can just imagine the scene at triage with all these pregnant women! Hope the pain settles soon.

Oscar - hope mini Oscar is one of those full moon babies! 

I'm just lounging in my fox onesie - I enjoyed a very long sleep again.
Dr stupid ****** me off again yesterday, he phoned my DH for something related to him but did mention to him that we shouldn't relax till week 24! Such a knob... decided I don't want to see him again and I'm not erasing his stupidness from my memory. 

Hello and happy Christmas to all you lovely ladies! I hope you all enjoy the holidays, I'm sure 2016 will be a great year for all of us!


----------



## oscar13

Merry Christmas my limbo lovelies!!!!

I can very happily announce mini oscar entered the world yesterday morning weighing a not so mini 8lb 15oz. We have named him Dylan Oliver (surname). Labour was eventful....only lasted 8 hours from period pains beginning at 2am to his arrival at 1011am. Sadly no water birth as there was meconium in my waters but it was a super speedy delivery done only on gas and air. He is just gorgeous and we are over the moon. I had to pop off to surgery after for a retained placenta but seem to be recovering well today. He is worth every second. Hope to get out of hospital this evening.

Hope you are all enjoying your day. xxx


----------



## Kieke

Many congratulations   oscar! Dylan is indeed not so mini at all...  
Glad to hear it was a speedy delivery, I hope your recovery will be speedy as well  
Enjoy your first Christmas as a family  
xx


----------



## mogg77

Oh how lovely Oscar, he's a little porker! Well done on the natural birth and what a Christmas to remember!! Are you home with little Dylan now?   

Keike I would like to know what purpose your doctor thinks not relaxing till 24 weeks is going to serve- surely relaxing NOT stressing is exactly what you should be doing!!  Very glad you won't be seeing him again!


----------



## jenni01

Welcome to the world baby " Dylan "   
Congratulations Oscar and Mr Oscar!!!

Merry Christmas everyone...xx


----------



## kazzzee

Oscar your news has made my day. Last night in triage with all the labouring ladies I did wonder if your time had come. And it looked like not so mini Oscar was already here. Fantastic!


----------



## sfg29

Merry Christmas everyone!!!  Hope everyone is having a fab day - just about to slip into a food coma 😂 

Just quickly popping on to say Hello and massive Congratulations Oscar and Mr Oscar!!!  Welcome to the world baby Dylan xxx

Will catch up with everyone tomorrow after I've tackled the sjops!

Love you guys xxx


----------



## andade

Evening everyone! 

Water-lily78 - Its suggested that you take supplements for three months befire starting treatment, so taking the Co-Q 10 should have some impact. Hope the Christmas hasn't been too stressful. 

Sah - Hope DR is going well, especially over Christmas. 

Amy - Definitely got some bargains. I think its very important to test cakes.  Glad you had a great day with your nieces. 

Kazzee - Glad to hear you're ok and hope the pain has eased up! 

Cloudy - Glad you could pop by.  Hope you had a good day. 

Mogg - Hooe you're enjoying your first Christmas as a mummy! 

Kieke - M and S Christmas food order was definitely the way to go! Much less stress free even though we were at home this year! Whats wrong with fish? We had turkey parcel, lamb shanks (sliced, not one each! ), three fish toast and a salmon en croute with mouse and prawns. I love fish and seafood, although I never used to eat it until around 7/8 years ago. Had fish instead of Turkey last year.
You can get back to job hunting in the new year. Think that doc seems to be causing you more stress than reassurance and relaxation!
Hope you have a nice time on Sunday and that you and dh had a great day today. 
Love the idea of the fox onesie!  I'm still in my Xmas jumper!

Oscar -    on the birth of your baby boy Dylan!  He's a bit of a chunky one but so glad you're both ok. Hope you get out if hospital soon, so that you and Mr Oscar can enjoy your longed for bundle of joy!

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas!









Currently chilling on the sofa after a nice day and nice food!


----------



## Sah78

Andade- that is lovely words brought a tear to my eye

Kieke- glad to hear you aren't seeing that doctor he sounds like a right pain in the *** 

Amy- thanks I hope I have more luck this time  

Oscar- congratulations to you both

Mogg - I hope you had a lovely Christmas as a mum

Merry Christmas to everyone else.

Dr is going well getting a few headaches so drinking lots of water


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Oscar congratulations to you & dh on the arrival of baby Dylan, I hope you are all doing well x  

Kazzzee I hope the pain you are suffering from has eased x  

Kieke you Dr really does sound a bit stupid!   I love the idea of you having cheese pizza for Christmas dinner is a fox onesie x  

Mogg I hope you & malachy have enjoyed your first Christmas together x  

Jenni I hope you, brian & rocky are having a good christmas x  

Cloudy hope you are enjoying the festivities x  

Waterlily I hope you are managing to get through christmas ok x  

Andade it is always important to eat cake!  

Sah keep drinking lots if water & hopefully the headaches will ease x  

Hello Sfg, step, ustoget, fifty & anyone else I've missed, hope you are all doing ok & that everyone is enjoying the festive period 

We had a nice christmas, we face timed my nieces at 8:30am on Christmas morning as they wanted to show us their presents & had been up since 6am, then we went back to bed!   Had a nice walk with the dogs & a lovely meal with my mum then relaxed on the sofa


----------



## Blueestone

Hi

Just thought I'd see if I can join u! I'm
Waiting for the 5th jan ish to start first icsi cycle!

Hate the waiting to start... Hate the waiting for each stage of I'm honest!!! Haha

Anyway hope u all had a good Christmas 

Blue x


----------



## Kieke

andade - food galore at your place! Normally I would love all that was on your menu but I just can't stomach it at the moment... Not even been able to have my cheese pizza, toast all the way for me this year. Not decided if we will go tonight... I feel so crap. 
Oh and love your Christmas wish!  

Sah - glad the DR is going well! Yes to plenty of water. 

oscar - hope you and Dylan are back home and you get to enjoy your Christmas wonder! 

Amy - my sister gave me some fox earstuds so I managed to glam the onesie up a bit  
Sounds like you had a lovely Christmas. 

Blue - welcome! Will you be doing short or long protocol? I agree with you regarding the waiting... seems like you have had your fair share already! 

Hope you all had a nice Christmas, mine has been a bit of a write off...
I have had the worst migraine from Christmas day eve till early this morning. My head was pounding... I managed a couple of hours round at friends who told me I looked pale and never questioned me not drinking and eating... I woke up in the middle of the night crying because of the pounding pain so took some paracetamol. Not happy about it, I promised myself not to take anything but the pain was driving me nuts. It did seem to help though and it's now reduced to a small lingering headache. 
My DH wants me to book an acupuncture session but don't think 1 session will make much difference so I rather safe the money,
Also still feeling sick so I have been pretty much useless! 
There has been loads of flooding in our area but luckily we are high up so it doesn't effect us. The sun is out so hopefully the worst has been.


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 

Sah - Sorry I made you cry.  Hope the headaches are easing and you're still drinking lots of water. 

Amy - Your Christmas sounds nice and chilled.   Face time at 8:30must have been a nice start to the day. Think I've had a bit too much cake of different varieties! 

Blue - Welcome to thread.   With Christmas and New Year, the time will pass very quickly until you start your cycle. Hope you've found the festive period distracting and been busy. 

Kieke - Sorry to hear that you've not been feeling well.   Hopefully the nausea and sickness will pass. Toast is do not festive but if that's what the little lentil wants... 
Hope you feel better so that you can go out later.  
I'm sure the paracetamol wont do you or lentil any harm and you sounded as if you were in so much pain.  Maybe acupuncture might help with the migraines or reflexology. 
Glad to hear that you're not affected by the flooding.  Feel sorry for those who are.

Had a boxing day family affair! Food, drink, games and lots of laughs. Didn't get to bed til around 4:30 am and I know I'll need a nap later.  Quiet day today,  resting and found some work for my assignment.  Meeting up with friends tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is well and having a good festive period or managing to get through it whatever stage you're at.


----------



## kazzzee

Kieke don't worry about taking paracetamol- it's the one thing considered safe in pregnancy and it's better that you aren't in pain. I'm having to take paracetamol every six hours at the moment but I think it's for the best because before I was in so much pain I was tensing up my abdominal muscles and making the pain caused by the endo so much worse. I had to take paracetamol for headaches early on, like you. It's worth trying to figure it the cause of the headaches though - mine were caused by low blood sugar. I was waking up in the night with headaches, getting headaches before eating. I found I felt better in the afternoon once I'd had lunch and that's what clued me up to it. Then if I woke in the night with what felt like the beginning of a headache I'd eat a spoon of granola, or something slow release, and I'd be fine. So try that out. I also had a terrible migraine which was one of the worst I've ever had. But it was just the one so hopefully you'll be free of them now. 

Glad the rest of you all seem to have had a lovely Christmas. 

Good luck for the new year cycles Bluestone and everyone else getting ready to go. This time last year I was waiting for AF and I started down regging on New Year's Eve. That didn't work but my second go did and look st me now  

The pain is a lot better now, by the way. It was really really bad. I could only sleep on my back (which I'm not really supposed to do) and moving around and getting up and down was impossible. But I'm almost back to normal now - although the babies are feeling heavier than ever and seem to like the game of kick mummy really hard so she yelps! When I was in pain everything was so tensed up though I could hardly feel them at all though, so I don't mind  

We're still packing up my flat and trying to figure out how we're going to do everything we need to do here in Surrey and in Suffolk. It's a challenge.


----------



## jenni01

Morning!!
Hope everyone is well   

Sorry for being aloof!!...but working while the hours are there....

But sending lots of love and well wishes to everyone!!!


----------



## kaninchen32

Hi ladies,
Hope you have all had a lovely Christmas! having a mare typing as dropped my phone on Christmas day and the screen is split so I can only see half the keyboard, really need to get it fixed!!

Congrats Oscars on the arrival of baby Dylan, beautiful name , hope you are settling in well with the little one  

Jen - poor you having to work over the festive season but yay for extra shifts/money!

Kazzee  - glad you are feeling a bit better and the babies are healthy and kicking.

Andade - your boxing day sounds like loads of fun!

Kieke - hope you have shifted that migrane and are feeling better! As the others have said Panadol should be fine to take.

Hi Bluestone and welcome! The waiting about is annoying! I've delayed my 2nd cycle until Feb, which seems like ages away!!

Amy - your Christmas day sounds like bliss, nice and relaxing.

Sah78 - hope you are coping with the down reg headaches, they are horrid :-/

Hello to anyone I have missed, hoping to get my phone fixed tomorrow so can read and type easily, am too lazy to log onto the laptop!! Have a fab New Years eve ladies - here's to lots of bfps and little bundles of joy in 2016!!!


----------



## Kieke

Hello ladies!

Andade - have you recovered from your busy Christmas?
I'm feeling so much better! Still don't have much of an appetite but my headache is long gone and the nausea is not as bad. We had a birthday meal out on Tuesday when I had a good day and I stuffed my face with Thai food! Bought some veg samosa's and onion bhaji's for later  

kazzzee - thank you for the reassurance re paracetamol. I think (well I hope) it was a one off!
Hope you are not doing too much over the holiday's and your pain has gone. 

jenni - glad you are keeping yourself busy! 

kaninchen - hope you get your phone fixed, it would drive me mad!

Well I had my booking in appt with the midwife on Monday, she was lovely! 
There was also a student midwife present who asked me if I wanted to be part of her 'case load' for her graduation. This means she will follow my pregnancy and attend all my appointments (and labour...)  She seemed nice so I agreed. 

We had our 9 week scan this morning and our little grape is fine! We actually got a little 'wave', it was the most surreal thing.  
It measured 9 weeks + 3 and the clinic has discharged us. Will have another private scan w/c 11/1 when we have the Harmony test. NHS 12 week scan will be 25/1. 

Wishing you all a very happy, healthy and prosperous 2016! xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kieke was it your birthday meal out? Many happy returns if it was, the cake in the picture looks good! Great that the scan went well & exciting that you got a wave x  

Kaninchen sorry to hear about you phone   I hope you manage to get it fixed soon x

Jenni I hope work hasn't been too crazy & you get some time to relax soon x  

Kazzzee I hope the pain has eased & you manage to get things sorted out with your flat & moving x  

Andade I hope you are doing ok & not having to do too much studying x  

Bluestone exciting that you will be starting treatment soon, wishing you all the best x  

Sah I hope dr is going ok x  

Oscar, mogg & ustoget I hope you are all enjoying your first christmas & new year as mummies to some very special babies x  

Hello Waterlily, step, fifty, cloudy, anuh, Sfg & anyone else I've missed  

My dad was down in Portsmouth visiting my sister for a few days & came back yesterday & brought one of my nieces with him as she was desperate to come & stay with me so I am on aunty duty   we have made a build your own profiterole tower from Iceland & are getting takeaway from dps restaurant for tea so lots of eating to do  

Wishing you all a very happy new year & hoping that all of your dreams come true x


----------



## oscar13

Just want to thank all our lovely limbolanders for your invaluable support over the last year. Wishing you all a Happy New Year, filled with happiness and long awaited dreams coming true xxxx


----------



## Kieke

Amy - it's wasn't my birthday but a friends. My sister made the cake for me. It's a 'Drake cake' which is apparently a thing


----------



## mogg77

Keike, I had to google drake cake- it was quite disturbing , your cake looks much nicer   great news on the scan, were you emotional?
Oh lord,  with your drake cake and Amy's profiterole tower I'm feeling sadly unprepared for the evening!!! All I've got is lasagna and grapes   

I want to just echo what Oscar said , this lovely thread has been such a great support for me over a very tough year , i want to thank you all for being there with wise words and kindness and hope I can continue to be a support for others though I may not get on here so much   
And I wish with all my heart that you all get all the luck in the world over the coming year   Love and positivity to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Sah78

Amy - have a lovely weekend with your niece

Kieke- I am glad you are feeling better

Kaninchen- how annoying about your phone I would be lost without mine

Andade- your Boxing Day sounded lovely

Hi to everyone else I hope everyone has a great New Years. 

My headaches have shifted af arrived yesterday I never normally get painful ones (feel sorry for the ladies that do.)I went to bed with a hot water bottle. Feel better today though 😃


----------



## andade

Happy New Year guys!! 

Kazzee - Hope you are feeling better and got to enjoy NY, as Xmas was a bit of a washout for you. 

Jenni - Good to hear from you and glad that you're getting the work while it's available.

Kaninchen - Boxing Day was great. Got another family get together tomorrow. Sorry to hear about your phone. It's a right pain to post, especially when your screen is broken! Hope you had a fab NYEx

Kieke - Kind of recovered. Had a few more late nights! Went to see my friend on Monday and there were five of us and we had a blast playing games. Also been working on my assignment, so not so much fun and games.
Glad you are better and enjoying This food. 
How exciting that you got to see your grape and got a wave!  Need to look up drake cake! 

Amy - I'm alive and well!  Mixture of studying and enjoyment.  Studying in the am tomorrow and enjoyment in the PM.  Enjoy spending time with your nieces, x

Oscar - So glad your dream has come through this year.  I agree that this is a very supportive thread, x 

Mogg - You offer support all the time and soo pleased that you have your bundle of joy! Hope 2016 brings continued support for each other and new memories made, x 

Sah - Glad youre feeling better today do that you can enjoy NYE! 

To everyone else, mummies and mummies in waiting hope you are all well and ready to start new chapters in 2016!

Got another family day tomorrow which should be fun. Balancing it with studying and hopefully a couple of early nights before I start work on Monday.









I've really appreciated being part of such a lovely and supportive thread. You're a wonderful, strong bunch of ladies, xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Happy new year ladies. 

Sorry I've not kept up with the thread! I wish you all the best in 2016!

Xx


----------



## kazzzee

Happy new year you lovely lot! What a year it's been. I think we all appreciate having each other here in cyberspace, I know there have been times when I've felt closer to you guys than the people I know in 'real life' just because you 'get it'. I hope that all of you will have the luck I had in 2015 in 2016. 

I'm too scared to look up Drake Cake now! It sounds as bad as reindeer stools  

Amy - lovely that your niece was so excited to spend time with you  

Kieke - it feels real after the booking in appointment doesn't it. Time to start reading up on the stages of pregnancy and what happens each week - do you have any apps on your phone for that? The What to Expect app is quite good. 

The abdominal pains aren't as bad now but I think I have to face the fact that I'm not really going to be comfortable moving around until after the pregnancy. I'm also getting back pains now - little missie has her head down and I think all her weight is on a nerve as well as my bladder. Soon you'll all get to be this uncomfortable and when you are you won't really mind because it's all for the best possible reason. 

I don't think I filled you in on the scan I had on Tuesday - another one at the Birth Company where I had my harmony test (I signed up for a block of three scans as they had a special offer). They were really concerned about the low lying placenta. The senior consultant even came to have a look and wrote a note to my consultant in Croydon about his concerns saying I should be monitored. He said it can cause bleeding that might mean an early delivery and that it can complicate c-sections (which are the only option if it's covering the cervix). But I've been reassured that because it's posterior it's towards the back rather than over the part of my tummy where they would make an incision - so I think it will be ok. Just another reason to take things easy! They also thought the amniotic fluid was on the low side - although still in normal range. Despite the worries though I'm so glad to have had the scan as it gives me information that the NHS would probably just ignore in the hope it went away... 

In other news we made the move! Well sort of. There is still some stuff at my flat that I need to move still, and I'll still be there for the odd night and weekend in January,  plus his place isn't really ready yet and all my stuff is in the garage! But it's a step in the right direction! Just need to make my mark on this house to make it feel like home!  

I had an appointment to see the local midwife yesterday and she gave us loads of info so that's great! I'm sticking to my 28 week scan and consultant appointment in Croydon in week 28 (week after next) but then hopefully everything will be properly transferred to Ipswich.


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Happy New Year Ladies! 

Sorry I've not been about! I've been popping in to catch up on you all, but never have time to do a proper post  Work and then Christmas have been manic.

I'm now 12+1 and I had my 12 week scan two days ago  All is good and we have a lazy little one with long legs on the way  

Hope you are all well!


----------



## Kieke

Happy 2016 ladies!!

mogg - not sure what Google showed you but basically it's just a cake decorated with your favorite Drake lyrics. It's a bit of a social media show off thing...
I have to admit that I actually wasted a big part of the cake since I just don't have the taste for it! 
Yes the scan was emotional... it was the first time it actually looked like a baby! The clinic gave us lots of pictures - it's strange that we have pictures starting from cell dividing already. 

Sah - I hope AF is kind to you, glad your headaches are gone! 

Andade - you are such a social butterfly! I have hardly been out of the house the past couple of weeks! I normally take the Christmas tree down on new years day but I don't have the energy for it. 

kazzzee - yes the booking appt made it all very real! It did feel a bit soon for some reason and I was scared to actually write down the appointments in my diary.
I did forget to ask her about pelvic floor exercises - I assume you start these as soon as?
And yes I do have a couple of apps and installed some for my DH as well. It's a great way to track progress! 
I can believe you are pleased you have the extra scans! I'm not quite there yet but already can't imagine ladies just having the basic NHS scans and testing. I hope they continue to keep a good eye on you! And wow, the move's completed! Must be exiting but strange at the same time... 

WGD - so happy to hear that all is going well for you! You must be over the moon! How are you feeling??

We had a super quiet evening, made some phone calls to family in the Netherlands at midnight and they all wished us an easier year with DH's health struggles and my carer duties. If only they knew! Can't wait to tell them but we are waiting till 12/13 weeks. 

I agree that you ladies are such an amazing support! You are all a godsend xx


----------



## kazzzee

Kieke - sooner you start kegals the better. Although I'm always feeling I don't do them enough. Although pregnancy yoga is good for that sort of thing too so hopefully I'll be ok

Great to hear you've had your 12 week scan Gracie


----------



## oscar13

Welcome to 2016 Ladies, roll on a fabulous year for you all!

Fifty, lovely to hear from you! How have you been doing?

Kieke,  definitely worth starting the pelvic floor! I'd also have a look locally for something like pregnancy yoga, pilates or aqua classes........I really enjoyed the yoga and nice to speak to other expectant mums etc

Gracie, fabulous news on the scan.....what a feeling isn't it! How are you feeling in yourself? Any morning sickness etc?

Kazzzee, glad the twins are doing well! So long as your consultant keeps an eye on the placenta position they will be well prepared. At nearly 28 weeks I found time started to fly, cherish every second......I already miss my bump!

Andade, what a social whirl you are living in, hope you are enjoying it x

Sah, i hope you are over the worst of your AF!

Mogg, i take my hat off to how well you are keeping up with the thread....I'm trying but find it so hard in my sleep deprived state!! I hope when I get the hang of all this I will be bdtter at providing support.

Hope to catch up with everyone else soon.....it sounds like my presence is being demanded elsewhere xxx


----------



## water-lily78

Good morning, ladies and Happy New Year!  I hope you all had a lovely festive time!

Oscar - Congrats on the birth of your little Dylan! He really was a chunky one, but I'm glad it was so quick for you!  How are you getting on? 

Amy - Funny that your Dr recommends 2 months between cycles. At my clinic they say it makes no difference, otherwise they'd recommend it... The fact that there are so many different ideas about the whole thing out there I find somewhat problematic as there are no straight answers apparently. I'll go for a 2 months break for the supplements. I'm sure they can't make me cycle already this month. 

Kieke - Your Dr surely is a special one. Never heard of any professional to be so negative!   I second Amy: great way to celebrate Xmas in Fox onesie and cheese feast pizza.  Sorry to hear you were troubled by migraine though.... Yay for the successful 9 weeks scan! 
I also hope that CoQ10 is gonna make a difference for this next time. I'm set on waiting 2 months to give the stuff time to do its magic. 

Andade - Yes, exactly. 12 weeks of supplements before the treatment is also what I heard. Last time I was already scheduled when I started with the CoQ, but since it went already much better than the time before, maybe 4 weeks make already a little difference. Time will tell!   

Bluestone - Welcome! I agree that waiting sucks, but you are so close now to starting, so I wish you good luck on your first go!

kazzeee- Sorry to hear you were in so much pain, but great that things have improved! Yay on getting the move out of the way and setting things up in the new place! 

Sah - I had a completely wrong idea about the scratch. I thought it was done in the month that one gets the transfer...hehe. No, this is not on the cards for me just now. My problem starts at poor embryo quality and not implantation (although that could also be a hurdle-time will tell). Glad your DR went well and that AF arrived, even though less pleasant than usual.

WGD- Good news from your scan! 12 weeks already!  How are you feeling?

Hello also to Jenni, Fifty, Mogg, kaninchen and the rest! 

AFM - Not much new here. I did have my share of cakes and sweet drinks during the last 2 weeks, so it is time to face a healthier regime again. After the stimming and 2ww exercise withdrawal I have been properly hiking and weightlifting again...Oh, it feels so good!  The kids left us on the 27th, so we had a few quiet days at home. My focus lies now on the next cycle which I hope to start in February. My appointment with the doc is in less than 2 weeks and I hope they won't give too much of a struggle when I insist on a month's wait and I will also try to push for a 5 day transfer next time. If nothing lives until day 5 so be it. When I talked to the nurse on the phone, they said I shouldn't worry yet. They said I could think about DE after I have 5-6 failed fresh cycles. All good then! Bring on a year of drugs!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Waterlily I think it is good to give your body & mind time to recover between cycles, I really hope the extra time on the supplements works for you   well done on getting back to exercise, I really missed going to the gym when I was cycling so have enjoyed getting back to it   I have done 3 fresh cycles & if my fet doesn't work I will look at moving to de for one last try, just not sure how many times I want to put myself through treatment so I'd rather move to de & increase my chance of success than continue failing with oe but everyone is different, you have to do what is right for you x  

Oscar I hope Dylan is letting you have some sleep x  

Kieke I'd never heard of a drake cake before but it did look good   good luck with the job search, I hope you find something suitable soon x  

Mogg we had a mountain of profiteroles so there would have been plenty for you to share here x  

Sah I hope af has eased now x  

Andade I hope the studying is going well & you enjoyed your family day, good luck with starting the new job on Monday x  

Fifty do you know when your scan to check the cyst is yet? I hope you are doing ok & have enjoyed the festive period x  

Wgd exciting that you have had your 12 week scan, I bet things are starting to feel more real now!  

Kazzzee congratulations on making the move, I hope you are allowed to move some of your stuff from the garage in to the house soon!  

Jenni I hope you are enjoying some time off after lots of working x  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok x  

I managed to get to the gym yesterday & my niece & I have done some nice dog walks so I think I have just about cancelled out the profiteroles I have been eating, they were very good!


----------



## ustoget

Happy new year everyone.. So for being awol but I hardly have time to shower these days lol

Hope everything is well and pregnancies staying stong.. Oscar yay congrats and Dylan was one of our boys names.. Love it!! Hope your enjoying ending home and getting lots of cuddles. My littlest is now 8lbs so double her birth weight.. Crazy to compare!!

Those of you still trying/In treatment .. I pray that 2016 is the year for you all.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## andade

Afternoon  all!  

Fifty - Hope you're well and had a good New years! 

Kazzee -  Can't believe that you're so far gone now!  Seems like just the other day you had a BFP!  I hope the rest of the pregnancy is problem free and glad that the scans are reassuring. 
I'm pleased the move has happened and I'm sure you'll get to make a bit of a mark before the babes arrive. 

WGD - Congrats on your 12 week scan!  Hope you had a great New Year.

Kieke - I don't think that I socialised loads but I did catch up with a few people and the late family nights played a role. I take my the down on  the 6th. Hope you're starting to feel better and get your appetite back. I'm sure your family will be so excited when you do share your news. 

Oscar - Good to hear from you.  Hope you manage to get into a routine where you can catch up on your sleep. Hope its all going ok.
Social whirl has stopped now and nose to the grindstone! 

Water-lily78 - Im sure the supplements will make some difference.  Glad you got to have some quiet days after the children left. You sound very focused and ready for the next round of treatment and hope it all goes well.  I too need to embark on a healthier regime. 

Amy - Studying is okish, family day was fab (karaoke made it hilarious!) and prepping myself for tomorrow.  Thanks for the good wishes.  Like a new girl at school!   Good on you getting to the gym and going for walks.  That definitely balances out the profiteroles.  I need to start back too.

Ustoget - Happy New Year to you too.    You have good excuses for being AWOL!   Your little one is really coming along. I really hope everything is going well.

Hi to everyone else and hope you're having  a good day, although the water is miserable.  

Got to prep for this week but would really just enjoy a duvet day, as it's so grey and grim.
Take care,  x


----------



## kaninchen32

Happy New Years ladies!

Reading along but still on a cracked screen so typing a mare! Was going to cost £60 for a new screen, thought sod that may as well get a new phone!

Hope you are all well and good luck for the first day back, those of you who have been off work. Personally am dreading going back, really thought I'd be a stay at home Mummy by now. This is now year 4 ttc, sux the big one.

Sorry for the me post, take care!


----------



## mogg77

Evening and happy new year!
Kaninchen sorry you're feeling bad, the good thing is you are taking real steps to give yourselves the best chance you can. We tried for six years - little knowing that without IVF we had no chance- so I know the feeling well, but now you are getting professional help and there is no reason this next cycle can't be the 'one' for you! 
Water lily I also credit coq10 with greatly improving my egg quality, and that was from just a couple months use.
Ustoget my dear great to hear from you! Super well done on doubling babies weight!! Are you breastfeeding them? I can't even imagine how tinchy 4lb would be, Malachy was 8.8 and seemed minuscule to me! 
Andade you do certainly seem to keep busy socially! 
Amy well done on dog walks and gym, I'm only just starting to get my energy back for my poor neglected doggy!
Oscar hello! I'm with you on the sleep deprivation  but browsing the forum helps me keep my eyes open when little man is on a late night feeding marathon! 
Kieke it is amazing to have seen the whole process from embryo onwards-my mum boasts that she was at the conception AND birth of Malachy! Not long now before you get to share your news, I'm excited for you!
Kazzeee well done on the move! Does it feel at all like home yet or still a man den? 
Gracie great news xx
Jenni hope all is well and you haven't been working too hard!
Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## jenni01

Happy New Year everyone!!    
Hope everyone is well and I'm truly sorry for not being around 
Lots of love to everyone


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee - how are you settling in?
I have looked into the pelvic floor exercises and have done them a couple of times now but I will need to set my alarm because I keep forgetting about them!
I will join a local pregnancy yoga group once I'm 14 weeks (you can't join sooner). 

WGD - great news about your 12 week scan! 

oscar - I would like to do something water related but I'm not keen on all the chloride they put in swimming pools... Hope you are enjoying motherhood1 

water-lily78 - pleased you are positive, focussed and ready to go again! 

Amy - my intention is to visit the gym again very soon. Just dreading how busy it will be! 

ustoget - hope the twins continue to grow strong! 

Andade - hope the first week back to reality isn't too bad.

kaninchen32 - I know how you feel regarding being a stay at home mum. But it will happen! Hang in there.

mogg - hope you feel energised by the day! Hope you have plenty support around you. 

jenni - hope you are not working to hard! Any idea when you would like to go back for your frosties? 

Well my nausea is a lot better but I'm very tired... got out of bed at 12 today! 
Still struggling with food in the evening but I'm trying to be creative.
We have our Harmony test and scan booked in for Sunday, I originally was going to have it next week Tuesday but found a place that was £100 cheaper so changed the appointment. My DH doesn't want to know the gender but last night he said he might change his mind so not sure if we are going to find out. If the test results are fine they will email them to me, not very glamorous to read the gender of your baby in an email is it?
No news on the job front... still in the running for that one job but decided that there is no harm in a visit back home in between! So next Thursday I will be off to see my new niece for the fist time. I will be 11 weeks so might tell a couple of people of our pregnancy because it will be my only opportunity to tell them face to face. 
We also have a follow up appt for DH next week, his pain seems to be getting worse at the moment so I can only hope for a positive outcome of this appt.
Does anyone know if I will be ok to travel with my Fragmin injections if I keep them in the original/labelled package? 

Hope everyone is having a nice and gentle start of the new year! I'm always pleased when things are back to normal.


----------



## sfg29

Well Hello Ladies and Happy New Year!

Sorry for not being around - work, xmas, shopping, eating and drinking far too much got the better of me and as a result, I've been lying on the sofa like Jabba the Hut most nights!  Now, I'm excited about FET no. 2 next month!    Flying off to Prague 2 weeks today for a hysto and scratch and to stock up on meds.  Quick question for you guys, do you know any clinics that offer neupogen wash?  I know ARGC does but was hoping there is clinic nearer to where I am in the midlands.

Jenni - my love   hope you are ok?  I hope M is behaving themselves?  I think I've had enough now and I've decided that if this FET doesn't work, I'm going to look for another job - the mat pay is not near enough to keep me working with these donkeys!  

Kieke - glad to hear the nausea is getting better and you're being creative with your food.  I've started my healthy regime on Monday and doing P1 of the harcombe diet and I must admit I'm struggling with inspirations so I've decided I'm going to order the recipe book as I don't think I can face another egg/chicken salad  

Mogg - my lovely how are you getting on and how's the little man Malachy?  I hope you get some much needed sleep soon  

Kazzeee - great news about the move and loved all your ** updates, especially the bump pics!  I hope the couple of days commute is not too hard for you and like Mogg said, not long for you now!  Any more progress on the names?

Oscar - Hope you, Mr Oscar and Dylan are well?  I hope motherhood is treating you well and you get some much needed sleep soon  

Ustoget - lovely to hear from you and I hope both the twins continue to grow strong  

Fifty - how are you my lovely and how's DH's new job going?  Not long for you to go, end of Jan is only round the corner - I should know as I'll be turning 35 on the 29th      

Water-Lily - another Feb cycle buddy    glad to hear you're feeling positive and raring to go and I echo what everyone has said about supplements, I do think they make a difference in a fresh cycle.  Thanks for the PM on the moose poo jewellery btw      I laughed my head off when I saw them and I can't believe people actually would spend their hard earn cash to buy them!  How bizarre!  

Kaninchen - I feel your pain - it'll be 5 years of ttc for us in June and I honestly did not think I would be in this position.  I was so naïve and blasé about it and after 18 months of nothing, we got put on the NHS wheel.  My only regret is not going private sooner.  Hang in there, I've got a feeling 2016 will be a good year for Limbolanders   x

Andade - Hope the studying is going well and you're having a good week in your new job?  

Amy - I love your walking/eating profiteroles thinking!     What is it about profiteroles that makes you want to eat the whole tower and shoot a dirty look to anyone that even thinks about taking one from the plate?  Or is that just me?    The pic of your doggie is sooo cute!  Is it a long haired Dachshund?

WGD - great news about your 12 week scan and I hope it goes well.

Sah - I hope you're feeling better and AF is not being wicked to you?

Hello to everyone else I've missed off - sorry!  

Xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade I hope the new job is going well x  

Ustoget sounds like you are doing a fantastic job for your littlest to double her birth weight x  

Kaninchen I hope you have got your phone sorted out now x  

Mogg I think I reward myself with enough treats to cancel out the dog walking & gyming!   I'm sure your doggy in happy to relax at home with it being so wet & miserable outside, I hope you & malachy are doing well x  

Lovely Jenny sending a hug & hoping you are ok x  

Kieke our gym has been so busy this week, hopefully it will settle down soon but as long as I can get on my stepper & the power plate I am happy   will be lovely for you to visit your new niece, I hope you hear good news on the job soon & that they are able to come up with something to help dh with his pain x  

Sfg there were so many profiteroles in the tower (maybe around 50) I couldn't possibly have eaten them all myself & I really like profiteroles!   the picture is our miniature long haired dachshund, on reflection a puffa jacket on a dog with legs that are so short wasn't a great idea!   we were out walking her once & a kid went passed with his dad & we overheard him saying "has that dog got any legs?"   exciting that you will be starting again soon x  

Oscar I hope you & Dylan are doing well x  

Hope everyone else is ok x  

I have been continuing with dog walking, gyming & rewarding myself!   I should be having the uterine biopsy in Coventry in the next couple of weeks so hopefully that will help with deciding on what drugs to use when I try my fet


----------



## Sah78

Amy- your dog looks really sweet all wrapped up.what is the uterine biopsy? 

Kieke- I bet you are really excited to tell people your news I would get really emotional. 

Jenni- I hope you are ok. Can't be long before you start the next cycle

Andade- I hope you are enjoying the new job.

Kaninchen- I hope school is going well

Water lily and Sfg-  good news that you can start cycling again 😊

Hi to everyone else I missed

Went for my baseline scan on weds it went well start stims tomorrow. 

sorry I don't know an answer to your question but at least you are going to Prague soon


----------



## Amy76

Sah I think the uterine biopsy checks for natural killer cells to help the clinic decide on some basic immunes treatment, it is £360 & includes a consultation & biopsy & phone call to discuss the results, I think it also acts like the scratch so I thought it was worth a try   exciting that your scan went went & you start stims tomorrow x


----------



## kazzzee

Good evening ladies  

Sah good luck starting stims tomorrow! Exciting times!!! 

Can you all stop talking about profiteroles. They are the thing I miss most being gluten and dairy intolerant!   

SFG good luck with the FET next month. I might have already said, another of my friends is pregnant following a FET. 

Kieke I joined pregnancy yoga at about 16 weeks I think after my doctor suggested it. I think you'll like it. But it's worth waiting because you don't want to do anything too strenuous in the first trimester. Hope the harmony scan goes well and the blood test comes back as low risk. It will be a weight off your mind  

Jenni I hope you are ok and not avoiding us because you feel bad about Prague. We're here for you X 

Mogg, Oscar and Ustoget any tips for those early days?  I've been buying a few bits in the sales but I dont know what sizes to go for. Assuming they will arrive early... 

Kanichen go for that new phone  I was reading that something like 20% of smartphone users have a cracked screen! 

Hi to everyone else I've missed off!!! 

I'm having an evening at my flat since I had a day in the office today and I'll be in again tomorrow. It was nice to see everyone but it's a lot easier on my body working from home. I think after next week when I'm planning to go in on Monday and Tuesday I might wind right down. Just need to make sure everyone knows what they are doing first! 

I have my 28 week scan at Croydon hospital on Monday and a consultant appointment and glucose test there on Wednesday. So I'll not be heading back to Suffolk until Wednesday. But OH will be here tomorrow. I had to call Ipswich hospital earlier as they'd sent me a letter regarding my first appointment and I'd have been 31 weeks at that point - so I got them to move that forward. My friend had twins at 30 weeks so 31 could be a tad late for a first appointment!!! 

We still have loads to sort out at the flat, as for his place all my stuff is in the garage and I'm living out of a suitcase right now! But the decorating a happening and the carpets will be in soon - although we've had to delay that as not all the rooms are painted/emptied yet.


----------



## sfg29

Amy - 50 profiteroles sounds like heaven!    Your dog is gorgeous and looks so cute in the puffa jacket.  I really want a miniature short hair dachshund but DH says I can't have one til we have a baby    

Good luck with the biopsy in a couple of weeks - I had mine done back in July.  I saw Dr Brosen for the consultation and then I had my follow up with Dr Quenby.  I found it quite useful as I didn't want to spend £000s on immunes testing in case there was no issue - turns out I did, I have slightly elevated nk cells at 7.4% and the norm is below 5% so Dr Quenby recommended 5mg of Prednison from day 1 and increasing it to 10 and then 20mg from ET.  Not sure what your pain threshold is like but make sure you take someone with you so that they can drive you home afterwards and pop a couple of painkillers when you get there as the procedure is quite painful - take the gas and air they offer you!  The nurse stick a long swab in you and starts 'swirling' for 10 very long seconds!  It's not like a scratch as no 'marks' are made.

Sah - great news about your baseline scan and good luck with stimming tomorrow, how exciting! 

Kazzzee - I really do hope it works this time, the disappointment is getting harder to swallow and I've only just started to feel a bit better.  I'm glad to hear you are going to start winding down soon as by the sounds of it, you've still got a lot going on your plate with work, commuting and decorating!  

Xxx


----------



## kaninchen32

Hello ladies off the laptop - so I can actually read your full messages and type without having to deal with a cracked phone screen 

sfg29 - exciting that you are getting ready for your f.e.t! What does the hysto involve? I have seen people chatting about it on a serum thread I am following. It is horrible how long ttc can take! Like you I thought come off the pill = get pregnant (that's what you were also told in sex ed as a teenager!!)

Kazzzee - wow you have been super busy, another reader who is glad to see that you are starting to wind down, you will be excited to see the twinnies at Monday's scan  Good luck with your decorating/packing and sorting!

Sah78 - yay, scan went well and you are now stimming. Grow follies, grow!

Amy76 - have seen some funny pictures on ******** taking the **** out of January gym users, hopefully it calms down soon! Walking was on my list of things I must do more of this New Year but with all the rain we have had, only went out once this week :-/

Kieke - hope your nausea is settling down! Best wishes for your scan on Sunday, you will be looking forward to seeing your niece next week!

Mogg - hope you are settling in well and enjoying being a Mummy 

Hello to everyone else, hope the first week back at work wasn't too bad!

I had a horrible week at work! Found out I was turned down for my application to go through the payscale, really upsetting. Making me feel even more determined to throw everything into this next i.v.f cycle as am resenting the daily commute so much! So I have been on Amazon and purchased the book 'It starts with the egg' as well as some Co Q10 Ubiquinol and Royal Jelly tablets. Those discussing Co Q10, what dosage did you take?

Have a great weekend ladies


----------



## oscar13

Sorry this is going to be another super quick post.....Dylan is a boob monster and I barely have time to wash or feed myself! 

Kaninchen, I really enjoyed the book and took a lot of it on board for my last cycle. I took 400mg of ubiquinol anday and stopped it after egg collection. I'm sorry to hear work has been so sh*t xxx

Sorry I am not responding to more posts.....I am trying to read regularly but struggling to finish a reply ever. Believe me I am thinking of you all often and sending out positive vibes all the time for a wondeful 2016 for you all xx


----------



## andade

Hi guys 

Kaninchen - Hope you've sorted your phone out. Myst be much better using the laptop. Hope the return to work hasn't been too tough. Sorry to hear that you didn't get accepted to ho through pay scale.  Did they give you a valid reason for this? This is becoming more common and I hope you've had support at school. Are you going to appeal it or just try again next year?

Mogg - Think the socialising is over for a bit. Hope you're getting on well with motherhood.  

Jenni - Great to hear from you. Hope you're not working too hard,  x

Kieke - The weeks been good and Ive got back into the work routine just fine. Glad your nausea is better and good luck for your scan on Sunday.  Exciting that you're going to visit family and share your news.  Hope DH's appointment goes well and they can offer some help.

Sfg - The first week in the new job has been great thanks. Glad you enjoyed Christmas and overindulged before embarking on treatment again. Can't believe the time has come e around do quick and you'll be off to Prague again. Sending you lots of   for this cycle and 2016. 

Amy - New job is progressing well and finding my feet and getting to know everyone. I like the idea of gym and treats.   Not long til you start your investigations before the next cycle.  

Sah - I am enjoying the new job, thanks.  Can't believe that time has moved so quickly and you've started stimming already! Sending you   for this cycle. 

Kazzee - Glad to hear that it's all moving along at the flat. I can imagine that the commuting to work, even though it's a couple of days must be tiring.  

Oscar - Im sure everyone appreciates how busy you must be with your 'boob monster'!  Hope you get some respite and rest.  

Been busy with getting used to my new job and studying. Need to really kick the exercise up a notch next week,  as March  (when my next appointment is) will rear it's head before I know it and I need to drop thus weight. Have been eating healthier though. 

Hope everyone else is ok and wishing everyone a good weekend, x


----------



## Em 40

Hi angelica can I you add me to having treatment 😮


----------



## mogg77

Evening limbo ladies! Hope everyone is well...
So it's looking like all go for some of you then! 
Sfg sounds like Christmas is just what you needed! Great news on fet next month, hope you enjoy your flying visit to lovely Prague ( despite the scratch and hysto that is!) 
Jenni nearly time for you too! 
Kieke good luck with scan and harmony tomorrow, exciting for you to see your family and share the best news ever. Fingers crossed dp gets some positive help for his pain this time at the consultation.
Sah great news to be getting going on your cycle. 
Oscar   at the boob monster, Malachy is just the same , I'm chained to the sofa most of the day with scraggy hair and half dressed half pjs!
Kazzeee great news on the move finally going ahead. My best tips are- stick to simple babygros, for first month, plus vests for underneath, couple cardis, avoid anything that goes on over the head( ie have gros that open with poppers all the way down) cos it's a pain. And Malachy was supposedly a big lad at 8.8lb but 0-3 months were all too big still. So I'd say go for 'tiny baby' but ustoget would know better xx
Andade great you're enjoying new job, I always find starting a new job nerve wracking in case I hate it!
Kaninchen sorry about work! For coq10, I just got superstrengh from boots, but I've since read about higher dosage and even different types being better than others so maybe someone else can answer better!
Afm was really hoping to get to Ireland for last week of Jan, but applying for Malachys passport is taking forever- I had to send off for my birth cert as lost, need that before I can even apply,  paid extra on Monday for next day priority service and still no sign of it! But maybe it's for the best as flying on my own with him may of been a bit optimistic this early on, I'm still a bit of a sleep deprived zombie if I'm honest! May push it back to end of February and get him christened at same time- I'm not religious in the least but would make the Irish grannies happy! Lots of love to everyone else, filthy, water lily, step, wgd ,Amy , em40 and all
And here's to an amazing year of luck to everyone in limboland!     Xxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Em 40 - I've updated the front page for you.  

If anyone else would like me to update,  please let me know which section you want moving to and any relevant information (I know we have a few BFP's  ) 

Ladies who have had their bundles of joy,  if you confirm dates I'll add you to the bottom section  

Angelica 
xx


----------



## Em 40

Hello lovely ladies hope ur all doing well
Huge apologies for being away from here soooo long. After our bfn in oct I felt I needed to give myself time to stop thinking about life being a series of failed ivfs and remember the goods things. Can't say I've done much except lose a bit of weight, be there for my mum who has dementure, more and derig my brain to thinking about conception lol. Haven't done a baseline temp in 3 months lol. It's been hard last yr returning to Wales because of mum and trying to build a new life again here. Very random moving back somewhere where uve never lived as an adult. Steve and I have had a good few months chilling regaining our relationship outside of the fertility bubble yay. Ive even set up my own makeup business to start networking in the area and have made new friends which was the reason for doing it. If anyone interested the group is grey8 lady lashers. It's really helped to have a different focus. I have to say it was hard to leave u ladies but the time has helped to heal. I do hope ur all ok  
For our sins we have decided to do our last fresh cycle starting Monday  . My consultant has me on testosterone to improve egg quality as I'm old lol. Recent studies have shown excellent results in reducing apoptosis. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Sah78

Emm- glad you are doing well you seem to of been very busy. Wish you all the best starting your next cycle tomorrow. 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kaninchen32

Evening ladies from a replacement, non cracked phone   hope you've all had a good weekend!

Em40 - hello and wow what a year you have had! Best wishes for your cycle.

Mogg - hope you get Malarchy's passport sorted soon! I'm sure the Irish grannies would love to see him christened. Thanks for the CoQ10 advice - I got the expensive ubiquitous one, which thankfully is the one recommended in my newly purchased book:'it starts with the egg'. Am at the point I will willingly try anything!


Thanks for your kind words Andade - the pay rise refusal was all budget related but has really made me determined to throw everything at this next I.v.f cycle - would love to get maternity pay out of them at least! Hope you are settling in well to your new job.

Oscar - hi, how are you settling in as a Mummy? Hope you are getting some sleep! Got my book in today's post (never knew Amazon delivered on Sunday's!!) can't wait to start reading it 

Waves to everyone else and wishes you all a happy Monday!


----------



## Sah78

Angelica- please can you add me to the front page to the in treatment. Thanks


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Em exciting that you are starting again on Monday, wishing you all the very best x  

Mogg I hope you & malachy are doing well & you can get his passport sorted out soon x  

Andade pleased to hear the new job is going well, good work with the healthy eating x  

Oscar I hope you & Dylan the boob monster are doing well x  

Kaninchen good that you have your phone sorted   sorry to hear about the pay scale application   I was taking 2x200mg of coq10 & stopped after ec, I got mine from healthspan online as they were vegetarian, hope you have had a nice weekend x  

Sfg you can borrow our dachshund, she is rubbish at walking & often ends up being carried in her bag when we take her out walking with my two Labradors!   thanks for the information on the biopsy, I'm hoping my pain threshold is ok, my scar from the Myomectomy surgery is still numb & I didn't feel much with scans, ec, et, scratch or hysto so I think maybe some of my insides are still a bit numb too! Not long until you head to Prague x  

Kazzzee I hope your scan tomorrow goes well x  

Sah I hope the stims injections are going well, when is your first scan? x  

Kieke I hope your scan went well today x  

Jenni hope you are ok x  

Waterlily I hope your follow up appointment goes well x  

Hello to everyone I've missed


----------



## Sah78

Amy- my next scan is on Wednesday. When are you cycling again?


----------



## Kieke

sfg - well done on the diet! How are you finding it? My taste has changed so much, I hope it's temporary since I miss my smoothies and salads! Your FET will be here in no time, exiting!

Amy - I still have to visit the gym... waiting to regain my energy...
Hope the appointment for the biopsy comes through soon.
Your dachshund looks super cute!

Sah - I will tell a couple of people next weekend when I'm 'back home'. We need to tell DH's parents and I think DH wants to do an announcement on my birthday, not so sure about that one though...
Hope you are growing some nice follicles!

kazzzee - hope your scan goes well today and you get to wave to your little ones again.
We have so much to do in the house.... remember me talking about decorating all those months? Nothing has been done as yet 

kaninchen - so sorry to hear you were turned down for the pay rise... must be so annoying. 
I never actually read the book but it was on top of my list if needed.

oscar - hope you are enjoying your boob monster! 

andade - I'm so scared about gaining weight... I know it's all part of it but I don't want to balloon too much, I won't be able to fit in the car! So far so good though - I think that if you are heavier to begin with you don't necessary gain that much. We will see...

Mogg - I hope Malachy's passport comes through soon, I bet you can't wait to introduce him!
I always imagined it would be fun to fly with a little one...

Em - good to hear from you! Glad you are settling in in Wales and even better to hear that your relationship is doing better! 
Are you doing a fresh cycle?

Well we had our scan and Harmony test yesterday. Opted to have it done by Baby Bond. The scan was fine! Our little one was doing hand stands and was very wriggly! It measured 11 weeks.
The blood test part was a nightmare... I have never witnessed such shambles, it was embarrassing! The women drawing the blood could not draw blood. She tried 3 times and had to give up! She left me with 2 bruised arms and gave me all the stuff to take to my GP. I knew this would be an issue, my GP practice isn't very helpful, when I phoned them this morning they were not sure if they can help and need to ring me back... don't think I can just walk in with all the stuff into the pathology dept of my local hospital, I mean there is no 'official' paperwork. We were so annoyed, it overshadowed the scan to be honest. She also came chasing me in the car park because she gave me the wrong paperwork! The place was very small (it was in a corner at Mothercare) and whilst she was attempting to draw blood somebody just walked in the room. I will not go back to them ever again... But it does leave me in limbo as in how to get my blood drawn! It should be so simple.... 
*
angelica - can you add me to the pregnant section? EDD 31/7*


----------



## Amy76

Sah I hope the scan goes well on wednesday, I think lots of protein, a water bottle on your tummy up to ec & surrounding yourself with orangeness are meant to help   I only have one frostie (first one from 3 fresh cycles!) & it was frozen on day 3, they originally said it wouldn't be good enough to freeze so I'm not very hopeful but will give it a chance, should be able to plan a medicated fet once the biopsy results are in then will have everything crossed that 'olaf' survives the thaw x  

Kieke you have a very good excuse not to go to the gym!   Great that your scan went well but annoying that the blood tests were a bit of a disaster! Hope you manage to get them sorted soon x  

Hope everyone else is ok x  

Biopsy is booked for 3pm next monday!


----------



## Kieke

Blood test done at the local hospital and complaint submitted to the private clinic!
Also 2 interviews confirmed so not a bad day


----------



## Sah78

Amy- what is orangeness?. Glad you have a date for the biopsy. I hope olaf does thaw ok for you both. 

Kieke- what a nightmare about the bloods good news re interviews.


----------



## Amy76

Sah orange is the feng shui colour for fertility so on my cycle buddy board in May/June we decided we would embrace it to try & bring us luck, we all had orange nail varnish & most of us bought orange knickers for appointments, I was a vision of orangeness at all of my appointments (orange ballet pumps, orange handbag, orange bracelet, orange top, orange knickers, orange nails etc!!!), I bought dp an orange t-shirt for ec & even persuaded him to have his toenails painted orange for ec as I wasn't allowed to wear nail varnish for that, I told him if the cycle failed we would always wonder whether it was because he hadn't worn enough orange if he didn't go along with it!   obviously it hasn't worked so far but I will be embracing it again for my next cycle  

Kieke great that you got your bloods sorted & have two interviews, I hope you enjoy your visit to see your new niece x


----------



## Sah78

Amy- thanks for letting me know about the orangeness. I just asked Dh if he will let me paint his nails orange but I don't think he will let me   but I will look into some orange stuff it is worth a try


----------



## oscar13

Sah, I wore Orange underwear for my last ET!! Good luck for your scan.

Kieke, I can't believe what a shambles your Harmony test was! I'm glad you have made a complaint and managed to get your bloods done elsewhere! Great news on the interviews though x

Amy, hope all goes well with the biopsy xx

Kazzzee, how was the scan? Hope all is well with you and the twinnies xx

Em, good to hear things are settling for you since your move x

Kieke, I would't worry about weight gain.....I put on just under 2.5 stone during pregnancy and I had lost the whole lot in just under 2 wks since birth (I lost over a stone immediately following labour). I now weigh a few pounds less than I did before getting pregnant. I do however still have the 2 stone I gained since first starting IVF to loose at some point!!

Kaninchen, sorry about the pay rise, very frustrating for you ((()))

Mogg, sending love to you and Malachy xx

Jenni sending out buckets of love ((()))

I hope every one else is good? Xxx


----------



## lexik

Hi there,
Sorry to jump right in here but I'm really not sure what to do and am hoping someone here may have some ideas.
We had our 1st ICSI cycle in August. we thought we needed ivf just because of male related fertility problems but my ovarian reserve turned out to be low so only 5 eggs were collected and 2 fertilised. We had 1 transferred but it didn't stick 
Since then I have had immunity tests which show a slightly elevated level so the clinic are suggesting intralipids, steroids & blood thinners. On top of this, they have suggested thyroxin to keep my thyroid in check (although the level is not elevated by nhs standards its a little higher than my clinic likes to see).
I went for my base scan yesterday and consultant found a 3cm cyst on my left ovary. 
I am supposed to be starting short protocol today with 400units of Gonal f but I have a horrid nagging doubt I can't shake.
I am worried that high stim drugs will make the cyst worse and I've also done some reading which says there are clinics that specialise in low reserve who use no drugs/very mild drugs.
I have £900 of drugs arriving today (which I can't cancel...) but I am thinking maybe I am doing the wrong thing and I should instead try and cycle at a clinic with a gentler approach.
Does anyone here have any similar experience?
I really don't know what to do...
thank you for any reassurance or ideas anyone has got...


----------



## kazzzee

Kieke you must go somewhere that can do the harmony test asap, you don't want to leave it too long. Did they tell you the nuchal sizes? That's the important measurement of fluid behind the neck. Sounds like the company you used are Cowboys unfortunately. I assume you didn't pay the full price given that they fifnt do the expensive part! 

Lexik my best advice is that there is a lot you can do to help your ovarian reserve and egg quality. One of the girls here - Fifty - managed to increase hers. And a lot of us swear by certain supplements such as Co-Q 10. Id say you really need three months to prepare for a cycle with supplements and good nutrition. And you should really ask if they can remove your cyst first - I had cysts drained in a hysterscopy before I cycled. Which clinic are you with? Just because the Meds are arriving doesn't mean you can't postpone. They should do a base level scan and check your oestrogen first anyway - find out your oestrogen levels at the beginning of a cycle and you'll know if that cyst is causing issues. 

Scan was ok. The twins are a little on the small side - 2lb 4 and 2lb 3 were over 2lb 8 seems more normal do they flagged that up. Hopefully it's all be ok. I'm seeing the consultant on Wednesday so I should know more then. 

(Tried to post yesterday but my phone was playing up and wouldn't log me on to the site!)


----------



## Amy76

Sah how about breaking dh in gently by getting him some orange socks?  

Oscar I hope you are doing well, I'm pleased the orange underwear worked for you, I started to notice lots of orange things during treatment - the orange car park barrier at the entrance to bourn hall, the orange pillowcase I had my arm on during the intralipids, the orange 'modesty cloth' they used during a stims scan, I even parked next to an orange mini that was in the car park when I went for et!  

Lexik what did they say about the cyst at your scan? If you are concerned I would speak to the clinic about delaying treatment at least until the cyst has gone, your drugs should be ok in the fridge. I don't know much about cysts but I think it is best to enter a cycle feeling positive & you don't want to have any regrets so best to ask questions now even if it means delaying things x  

Kazzzee good that the scan was ok, I hope the consultant reassures you about the size of the twins at your appointment tomorrow x  

Hope everyone else is ok x  

Just did a 2 hour online training course in payroll processing of auto enrollment pensions - it was as interesting as it sounds!


----------



## Kieke

Amy & Sah - I got hooked on the orange theme for our fist round as well! I died lots of stuff myself. 
DH didn't play ball but I did however put some 'fertility gems' in his pocket. It didn't work for us and the second time around I didn't really bother.

Amy - your training sounds very interesting indeed!

oscar - wow, you lost all your weight very quick! I'm not going to obsess about it too much but I will be very conscious throughout.

lexik - I agree that if you don't feel 100% positive you should look at postponing. The meds will keep so that's no issue. I have never had a cyst but I would also like it gone before I would start. I also used supplements to boost my egg quality and I truly believe it made the difference for me.

kazzzee - glad that your twinnies are doing well! Hopefully your consultant will be able to completely reassure you. 
I managed to get my blood drawn at my local NHS hospital and I posted the lot off to the lab in London yesterday afternoon. I emailed to complain and they already answered saying that it can happen that they can't draw blood and that it's standard procedure to give you the pack and have it done at your local hospital/GP... I believe they are willing to refund the costs for drawing blood and parking but that's only £7.50 so hardly worth it.
The scan was just a 'normal' dating scan and there was no mention of nuchal sizes... I had it done at Ultrasound Direct which is a large chain so would have expected they know what they are doing http://www.ultrasound-direct.com/babybond-pregnancy-scans/nipt-scan/
At the NHS they had my bloods done in no time.

We got a call at 8 this morning to say that DH's appointment was cancelled because the consultant had a family bereavement. These things can happen ofcourse but it will mean a delay of a couple of months I expect...

/links


----------



## Sah78

Kieke how annoying for your dh that his appointment was cancelled. 

Lexkie- you have probably made a decision now but I would of thought they wouldn't of advised you to take the stims if they were concerned about the cyst. 

Amy- I bet you were struggling to stay awake though the training 😴

I ordered orange knickers it worked for you Oscar so worth a go. 1st stims scan for me tomorrow I feel ok just quite tired


----------



## Amy76

Sah good luck for your scan today, fx the lucky orange knickers will work for you x


----------



## jenni01

"I'm alive!!" 

So so so so so so so so so.......so so so so......you get the idea!!!.....very sorry that I haven't been able to keep up with everyone and everything that is going on!!
My excuses are work...personal stuff and general tardiness 

I can't promise to be on as often as I used to be but please don't think that I've forgotten how wonderful and amazing you all are 

Much love....(goes back to corner!)


----------



## oscar13

Sending much love straight back at ya Jenni ((((()))) xx


----------



## kazzzee

Jenni just remember we are all thinking if you so when ever you can pop over here and say hi we'll be there for you xx 

Oscar how is it going? 

Kieke I'm glad you had the blood test. Annoying still that the company that is supposed to do them couldn't. How hard is it to draw blood!!! Sorry about the delay for your hubby's appointment. 

Sah and everyone else, I had an orange bracelet during my cycle (Kieke got me on to the whole orange thing). 

Amy that course sounds thrilling! 

Hi to everyone else 

AFM Well as if finding it painful to walk isn't enough my consultant has said that due to the fact that I have placenta previa I really shouldn't stray too far from the hospital and he has recommended working from home full time now.  

That will probably mean I venture into the office once or twice before the end of the month, but I think I need to take his advice. He essentially says I could end up in hospital until the babies are born if I over do it. 

But he also said not to worry  

Also had my glucose test... I do hope chocolate isn't off limits  It will be a week until I hear the result so I'm going to eat all the sweets now


----------



## lexik

thank you all so much for thoughtful comments and replies.
I made a very last minute decision to postpone the cycle. I just felt so unsure about it - it really didn't seem like the right way to begin.
I have managed to get a consultant for tomorrow at another clinic which seems to specialise more in low ovarian reserve so I am keen to see what they have to say and how their ideas differ.
I figure then hubby and I can collect our thoughts and decide one way or another where to go next month.

what supplements do people take to boost egg numbers/quality? I didn't know that was possible?

Thank you again & very good luck to you all too x


----------



## Em 40

Kieke yes my last ever fresh X congrats on the pregnancy but sorry u had to go through all that shambles with the bloods. Hope ur sorted with the docs now.  

Any good luck with the biopsy next week Hun x
Jenni welcome back. None puts baby in the corner lol. I've inly just come back on after a couple of months out. Missed u all. 
Lexik my clinic have given me testostigel to improve egg quality 3 weeks before stimming. I did ask the consultant if I'd start growing a beard lol, she said no but u might have moments where u want to smack my oh round the head with a frying pan. I also take coq10. Hope this helps. Good decision to postpone I had a polyp they saw on ec and they advised we freeze and have it removed but we continued and regret that. 

Afm baseline scan all good today and started stims this evening. My consultant has just put me on 300 gonal f. Always had gf and menopur. Does anyone know why just gf. Also using the new progesterone injection which goes in belt not bum. Which is good as oh does them and he hit a vein last time. I think he was more shocked than me when blood squirted out at him lol. 
Well looking forward to the journey and doing it in the homeland 😀
Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## kazzzee

Lexik co-q10 or resveratol (a slightly stronger version) is one that everyone swears by for egg quality. Plus a good prenatal vitamin, and fish oil - you want one with lots of EPA in it. Make sure you have lots and lots of protein when you are cycling to grow those eggs. Remember your eggs are maturing for months in your ovaries so I'd say avoid alcohol and caffeine for as long as you can before you start. A good book that always comes up on here is It Starts With An Egg, it's worth a read for other things you can avoid - certain cleaning products for example (avoid the ones that say antibacterial for starters as they have nasty chemicals that interfere with hormones, same thing goes for plastic bottles - make sure there's no BPA in them).


----------



## Sah78

I went for my second stim scan ( day  on the last scan they upped my gonal f from 150 to 300 but today two of my follicles had vanished I had some new ones but they are very small so nurse said she would call the doctor but they may have to cancel the cycle. I was so upset couldn't stop crying. They called back saying they will up the dose to 450 in the hope things change over the weekend. Grow follicles please..

Lexik- sorry to hear about you. I hope you get some help.
Jenni- nice to hear from you I hope you are ok
Hi to everyone else


----------



## andade

Hello ladies!   Sorry I've been AWOL!  
I'll try and respond as best I can since I don't think I can go back loads of pages. We'll see...

Em 40 - Glad to hear you've settled in and that you've been taking time out. The business sounds like a great idea to get to know people. Hope the cycle is going well and that the testosterone isn't giving you any adverse side effects. I had Gonal F last cycle and then added Ceterotide. Are they adding anything else?  I suppose protocols vary from clinic to clinic and person to person.  Why don't you ask them about it at your next appointment.

Kaninchen - Wish you all the best for the next cycle. If youre following 'It Starts with the Egg' protocol, im sure it will make a difference. Ive settled in well and really enjoying the change thanks. 

Amy - Job good, healthy eating a bit of a mixed bag!   Hope your week has been good. I'm sure it's been peppered with treats!   I see you're spreading the orangeness!  

Kieke - Sorry to hear that your blood test was so chaotic. I'm glad you eventually got it done at the hospital. Hope you can get an early rescheduled  appointment for dh. I think it's this weekend you're going to see your family so have a nice weekend. Sure they'll be over the moon! 

Sah - I can see Amy is getting you on the orange bandwagon.   Not sure that you'll be able to convince dh to get his nails painted. Amy must have a way about her! 

Oscar - Youve done really well to lose all that weight already. Hope you're managing to get some rest too. 

Lexic - Youve received some good advice from the ladies on here already.  If you read 'It Starts with the Egg ',  you'll get lots of recommendations for supplements suited to your situation. 

Kazzee - I definitely think that listening to the doctor advice is a good idea. My sister spent a few weeks in hospital  before she had my nephew and she hated it. So taking it easy from now will be good for you,  especially for yours and the babies health. Commuting in London can't be a good experience at the mo', not that it ever is!  I'm sure the babies are fine inspite if their size. Is that just a geneural measurement that they use? They can grow quire quickly in the last few weeks. 

Jenni - Helloooo!   Good to hear from you but don't bother with excuses. You don't need any.  Everyone needs time out now and again for various reasons. Hope you're ok and that whenever you need hugs and a chat, we're here for you.  

Sfg, Mogg, Ustoget, Fifty and everyone else who I've forgotten hope you're all well, x 

I've been busy studying, working on an assignment and not getting much sleep,  hence the absence. That was followed by extreme tiredness,  that I couldn't even check FF!  Hoping to have a chilled weekend and maybe find something interesting to do.
Have a good weekend all, x


----------



## andade

Sah - How many days have you been stimming for? The follies that have just come up can still grow, especially in response to  the increased meds.
Sending you lots of


----------



## Sah78

Andade- thanks for your reply my post should of the day of stims but  I seem to of put a face with sunglasses lol how funny. I have been stimming for 8 days. 

I hope you get to relax this weekend

Em- I hope your cycle is going well


----------



## oscar13

Sah, I'm sorry to read the scan didn't bring good news. My follies were always very slow to get started and each time  I had to have my meds increased from where I started. AI think my clinic used to aim for around 11 days stimming but I used to take about 16! Don't give up hope. Are you putting a hot water bottle on your tummy every evening, wearing socks to bed, drinking plenty of milk and eating lots of protein? Sorry if I am teaching you to suck eggs! I also had acupuncture to improve blood flow (and so relaxing!). Keeping my fingers crossed that they have a growth spurt xxxxx

Andade, good to see you, you have been busy, no wonder you are knackered!! I hope you manage to have the perfect chilled out weekend to recharge your batteries. I wish I could take credit for the weight loss but I think it must be due to only sleeping between 2 and 4 hours a day, often not getting a chance to eat properly and breast feeding! Xx

Lexik, welcome but sorry you find yourself here. I'm a great believer in It Starts with an Egg! I took co-enzyme q10 ubiquinol (400mg per day), vitamin d, high strength omega 3, royal jelly, trying to conceive multi vitamins and 5mg folic acid.

Em, hope the stimming is going well?? X

Kieke, so sorry to hear DHs appointment was cancelled! Really hope you don't have to wait too long. Glad you finally managed to get your bloods done just such a shame you had to go through all that extra stress! Hope the results come back quickly (think mine were less than 10 days). X

Much love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Sah78

Oscar- thanks for your advice it is appreciated I am having oily fish for lunch, drinking full fat milk and protein powder in my nutrabullet. But will do the socks and hot water bottle. Thank you and I hope all is well with you and baby


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Sah I hope the increased dose is working & your follies are growing nicely x  

Andade life always needs treats!   definitely spreading the orange love   good that the job is going well, hope you have a nice chilled weekend x  

Em great that the baseline scan went well & you have started stims, when is your first scan? Hope you have got some orangeness in your life x  

Lexik I think postponing the cycle was the right thing to do, hope the appointment with the other consultant went well x  

Kazzzee I hope the glucose test came back ok & there is no need to give up chocolate x  

Jenni sending you a hug x  

Kieke I hope you are having a fab weekend visiting your family   sorry to hear about dh's appointment being cancelled, I hope it gets rescheduled soon x  

Hello Oscar, mogg, ustoget, Waterlily, kaninchen, fifty, Anuh, cloudy & anyone else I've missed  

Very cold here today but wrapped up warm & took the dogs out for a lovely long walk


----------



## Em 40

Sah I'm on day 4 of stimming and going ok bit tired and bloatedness already starting lol. How ru getting on?

Amy I've bought orange nightie and slippers lol for ec. Thought it can't hurt and might help us lol.

1st scan next tues I'm hoping not gone mad as clinic put me on 300 gf which is slightly higher and don't want to near ohss levels again, went to 17000 last time but scan tues will be good to see what's happening. 
Met up,with my old school friend for a bit of shopping which was fun and planning and getting excited about a younique party I'm doing for her. Can't wait.  Took my dad and Steve out for dinner for Steves birthday yesterday great nite even though I was the sober one lol. Unfortunately my mum decided to put herself to bed at 6pm. It was great to see my dad relax. Phew caring for people,with dementia can be so cruel on all parties. Horrible disease. I hope this time will be successful to bring some sparkle into her eyes. 
Hope everyone has had great Saturday's xx


----------



## andade

Morning ladies!  

Sah - I was wondering if I was not with it and the emoticon represented something!   You still have time if they've increased your meds. I stimmed for around two weeks. I relaxed a bit and met up with a friend for a late lunch.

Oscar - I have had a couple of lie ins but I've got to sort out the cleaning, as that went to pot!   Did dome t yesterday but did meet up with a friend too.   Want to do some more today and maybe do something nice this eve. Right, I'm there with the lack of sleep and not eating properly but obviously lacking the breastfeeding to lose the weight!    Hope you can get some respite,  

Amy - I'm surprised your post didn't say what treats you've had during the cold weather.   Good luck for the biopsy this week. 

Em - Glad that the stimming is going well and you've got some nice events to distract you.   you don't get any worse side effects besides be sides bloating and tiredness. 

More cleaning today and sorting out my wardrobe, as my jumpers are definitely coming into play now.  Then gonna try and sort out what to have for lunch this week. Not used to bringing packed lunches, so really having to think about it. Hopefully do something nice later.  

Hope everyone has a nice and cosy Sunday, x


----------



## kaninchen32

Hello ladies, hope everyone has been having a relaxing weekend!

Sorry have been awol this week, am drowning in marking - books, controlled assessments and end of unit tests. Resent it so much (especially after my payrise was turned down!!) :-( :-(

Sah - hope the increased stimms works for you! I was on 150 of Gonal F on our first cycle, didn't respond well so they upped it to 225 and I stimmed for 12 days, ended up with 10 eggs. I am sure the protein and hot water bottle will help you too, grow follies, grow!

Andade - Good to hear that you have settled in well,  sounds like you've had a busy weekend, hope you've caught up on your sleep! We've dug all our winter clothes out too - not used to this frosty weather but lovely to see blue skies and sunshine! 

Em - good that your stimming is going well. If you are worried about your OHSS levels make sure you drink lots and lots of water and powerade - it sounds crazy but someone suggested to me last cycle to set an alarm to wake during the night and drink fluids, so I set one for 3-4 hours after going to bed and chugged down about 500ml of water. Oly had to do this after they upped my stimms to 225 and they were worried about my levels, think it helped....

Amy - I am jealous of your long walk, hubby and I had wanted to go for a walk but he had to fix something in his car and I have been doing school work, don't think we'll get out now :-(

Lexik - sorry to see you cancelled your cycle but you do need to do what is right for you, I hope you find a clinic/consultant that you are happier with.

Kazzee - I hope you are taking it easy, I imagine being in hospital for the last couple of weeks would be incredibly boring and drive you insane!

Kieke - good you got your blood test sorted, annoying all the same. Sorry your hubby's appointment was cancelled.

Oscar - how are you? Hope you are settling into a sleep pattern. Whenever I talk to people with new borns I really do feel for them with the lack of sleep, I get grumpy if I have less than 7 hours a night!!

Hello to everyone I have missed, really must get back to this stupid marking as sadly it will not do itself!! I got my results back from Serum - tested positive to Ureaplasma so hubby and I will be embarking on 25 days of anti-biotics once they arrive on Tuesday, just hoping we don't get upset stomachs! Willing to try anything to put us in a good place before our next cycle though!!


----------



## Kieke

jenni - no need for excuses! Glad you are doing well.
Sending you a big hug 

kazzzee - the clinic gave me a small refund. They also said that you can only measure the nuchal fold from 45mm and we were slightly under. 
Hope you listen to your body and your consultant, the last thing you want to do is end up in hospital. I have the glucose test to look forward to...

lexik - sorry to hear about the struggle you had deciding to cancel or to start but I'm a firm believer at listening to your gut instinct so I'm sure you have done the right thing. I also changed a lot of things for my 2nd cycle and am convinced it helped me improve egg quality. I also took co-q10, prenatal vits, vit D, fish oil and Aptimist + Pollen http://www.apitherapywellbeing.co.uk/wellbeing-range/apimist-and-apimist-plus/product/apimist-plus-pollen I also stopped using chemical cleaning products and went organic with my toiletries and most of my make up. I also made sure that everything I used was fragrance free. I'm still on the organic and fragrance free regime now. When I was stimming I made sure I ate/drank lots of protein. I'm sure that you will see an improvement if you make some changes.

Em - how is the stimming going? Remember to eat lots of protein!

Sah78 - I hope your follies are growing well! I also wore socks all the time.
Hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

andade - hope you had a chilled weekend! You sound very busy indeed.

oscar - hope you are starting to get a bit more sleep!

Amy - I love it when it's cold and crisp, it's a shame I have no dog to go walking with but I have heard about this website where you can sign up to borrow a dog to go walking with. Might have a look at it!

kaninchen - must be a 'nice' in a strange way to know there is something you can do that will hopefully improve things for you. Good luck with all the marking, I don't envy you.

Well I had a great time back home, the weekend was certainly baby themed 
My 6 week old niece is super cute, we got to babysit her on Saturday evening so I got to practice for a couple of hours. Yesterday we went to see my cousins baby who is 6 months old, another super cute baby! I told 2 friend about the pregnancy and they both cried... I also told my 4 and 6 year old nieces who more or less said I better make sure it's a girl! 
Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## Kieke

Just got a call to say that there wasn't enough foetal DNA in my blood to perform the Harmony test!
So I need to send off another blood sample! Annoyed since this obviously means a delay but also unlucky since I've read somewhere that there is only a 3 - 4% change in this happening. 
My heart skipped a beat when they phoned though since they told me they will only ring if the results 'aren't good'....


----------



## Sah78

Mogg- I hope you have had some news about malachys passport

Amy- was your biopsy today if so hope it went well

Kazzzee- I hope moving is going well and glucose test was ok. 

Emm- did you have your scan today? 

Kanichen- how annoying marking hope it didn't take too long

Kieke- glad you had a nice time with your family and friends. What is a harmony test?

Andade- I hope you found some nice jumpers I am always disappointed when I do a sort out I never find any clothes I like and want to go shopping

Hi anyone else I missed

When for my day 11 stims scan the two follicles that I had on Fridays scan have grown but no new ones the nurse needed to check with doctor if I could keep going with the cycle and they have agreed for me to keep going it is my last funded so I am glad. It is a worry and risky that I only have two but have to see I guess as it only takes one. I am the same as you kanichen u
I started on 150 gonal f and I think the dose wasn't high enough. My lining is still abit thin too. That is the trouble with switching hospitals they don't know how you will respond and I don't seem to of ever got lots of follicles.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kieke that must have been scary, I hope you can get the retest done soon   It was lovely walking yesterday too as we had a bit of snow but it kept getting stuck to the dachshunds hair cos she is long coated so we had to carry her!   sounds like you had a lovely weekend & nice that you got some practice in, the pressure is on for a girl now!  

Kaninchen I hope the marking got done, maybe you will get chance to go for a walk next weekend x  

Andade you know me too well with treats!   I had triple chocolate cookies from m&s & lemon meringue pie, but I did do a long session at the gym yesterday so I think it is ok!   I hope you managed to sort out some nice things for your lunches x  

Em good luck for your scan tomorrow x  

Sah is it worth checking whether it counts as a cycle if they cancel it now? One of my myomectomy buddies didn't get any eggs fertilised on her last nhs go & they said it wouldn't count so she gets to do the treatment again. Fx your body is busy putting all its energy in to growing two fantastic quality follies x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Biopsy was done today, they said I had a cyst on my left ovary which had bled a bit in the ovary so they asked the consultant to have a look & he said to go ahead with the biopsy, they said to let my clinic know & if I have any pain to see someone. It wasn't painful, just a bit uncomfy for about 10 seconds, now just need to wait about 6 weeks for the results, it was quite interesting to hear how they used to think embryo quality was the most important thing but now they think the lining is just as important, so just need the perfect embryo & the perfect lining & lots of luck.................


----------



## Sah78

Amy-  I am glad your biopsy went well. Once you get your results am I right that you can start on your next cycle? 

I did ask and she said it does count as a cycle 😔. I am doing a few add ons so hopefully something might work if not we will pay next time.


----------



## Em 40

Amy- fingers crossed for good news on the results. Bless u uve been through it. Ahh ur doggie sounds cute. Thanks for the well wishes for tomorrow I'm having twinges and bloated but not too bad. 

Sah scan tomorrow.  I hope ur ok. U do only need one so its double the chance. My friend just had one and he's now 8 X

Kieke stimming going well been eating lots of protein and nutri bullet shakes had eggs for breakfast then chicken for snacks and salmon avocado and salad for dinner lol. 

Feeling a bit nervous about scan as on new drugs regime and will be interested how many are visible. 9 months since last ivf this is our 7 th and 4th fresh so who knows what impact that's had. Firm believer what will be will be but really joke some have joined the party.  Good luck to everyone and sleep well xx


----------



## sfg29

Hi everyone

Sorry for being absent again    Hope everyone is ok?

Kaninchen - a hysteroscopy is when they insert a tiny camera into your uterus to see if there is anything that shouldn't be there like polyps, scar tissues, etc  I had one in March before my 2nd fresh cycle and everything was 'clear' in there so I guess my Dr wants me to have another one to see if anything has changed.  I'm sorry you've been turned down for a pay rise and totally get where you're coming from regarding commuting to work as I that was one of the reason why I left my other job.  I hope you managed to get some marking done and can I ask what test did you have at Serum?  Was it the hidden c test?  Also, glad you got a replacement phone with a non cracked screen  

Oscar - hope you and the boob monster are well?  

Andade - thanks for the positive vibe and glad to hear the job is going well even though I think you've got so much on your plate right now with your studying, assignments and being sleep deprived too!  Really looking forward to going to Prague tomorrow as really need a break even if it's for 2 days as had a really uncomfortable 1-2-1 with my boss today, will explain later.

Mogg - hope you and Malachy are well and you manage to sort his passport out?  I also hope your sleep pattern is getting better?

Em - really nice to hear from you again    Totally get how you feel about being away from this IVF stuff as I too struggled from my Oct BFN but all I can say is that we must keep our chin up and continue the fight.  We will get there.  I'm also glad to hear you have started your new business, how exciting and you've made some new friends along the way    I hope the scan goes well tomorrow x

Sah - I am   and sending you lots of     for your 2 follies - grow follies grow! x

Amy - I'm going to hold you on your offer of borrowing your doggie!   Glad the biopsy went well and FC all is clear when you get your results back.

Kieke - Omg what a palava you've had with the blood test!?  And now you've got to do another one again!  Glad to hear you've had a lovely time back home, your friends and family must be so ecstatic for you and great news about the interviews.  I'm really enjoying the Harcombe diet believe it or not, I do miss fruit though but I know it's not good to eat a massive bowl of fruit everyday so just been limiting myself to 2 pieces at the weekend.  I've been doing a relaxed P1 Mon-Fri and P2 t the weekend and so far I have lost 4lb in 2 weeks which I'm happy about.  I just need to incorporate more exercise into my regime - played badminton last week which I really enjoyed so might start going twice a week.

Lexik - welcome hun and sorry to hear that you had to cancel your cycle.  I do think you've done the right thing though as you need to have the perfect home for your embie.

Kazzeee - hope you and the twinnies are well? How's working from home going and I hope you haven't eaten too many sweets?  

Jenni - big hugs and love to you my lovely, hang in there and I am only at the end of the phone you need to sound off.

Fifty - hope you are well hun/

AFM, off to Prague tomorrow straight after work for hysto and scratch on Wednesday.  I hope they don't find anything as keen to start FET#2 next month.  Work has been ok, feeling up and down about it all and my boss confronted me about it on my 1-2-1 which was slightly uncomfortable.  I told her I have been unhappy but that's mainly been because of my bfn on Oct.  She said other staff have picked up on it and my 'don't give a sh!t' attitude!  I'm annoyed as I feel I am allowed to be down and upset whilst I'm on this journey and I really can't be bothered to plaster a fake smile on face everyday just because that's how Morrisons likes it.  I think I need a new job with less responsibilities but I also know deep down this feeling of emptiness will follow me whatever new job I go to next.  Lots to think about I guess.

Xxx


----------



## Em 40

Sfg Thankyou for ur words of support much appreciated. I wish u all the best in Prague fingers crossed everything is clear and u can start ur fet soon X have a safe trip with no stresses. Beautiful city to chill out in.

Lots on at work today to get ahead so I can go to my app scan later then challenging myself later by making some videos for my business. Haha luckily just head shots lol as the bloatedness starting X
Have great days everyone xx


----------



## Sah78

Emm- thanks for you positive story It is nice to hear it could still happen. Hope your scan goes well and you get lots of work done

Sfg-   sorry to hear that work is pants. I block everything out at work and keep busy.  it is a really hard journey so it is nice to have the support on here As we are all fighting the same battle. All  the best in Prague I think it helps to get going again.


----------



## Kieke

Sah - I'm keeping everything crossed for you! It only takes the one....
The Harmony test analyses cell free DNA in maternal blood and gives a strong indication of whether the fetus is at high or low risk of having Down-,  Edwards- or Patau Syndrome. It's  a private test and a lot more precise than the NHS 12 week test where they only look for Down Syndrome. It's also non invasive so there are no risks attached. 

Amy - glad the biopsy wasn't too painful, hope the next 6 weeks will fly by for you.

Em - my nutri bullet used to be my best friend but I've been neglecting our friendship... I hope I have my normal taste back soon so I can be super healthy again. 
Hope your scan goes well today. 

sfg - glad you are enjoying the Harcombe diet, when I was focussed I did not find it too difficult. Like I said to Em, I can't wait for my taste to return because I'm very limited in what I eat. Weirdly enough I didn't have difficulties eating over the weekend, I just ate what I was given. At home I need to plan and prepare which sort of puts me off.  I can imagine your 1-2-1 was uncomfortable, it's not nice being confronted that way. Did your boss have any sympathy? Surely she understands how upset you have been?
Fingers crossed you can start your 2nd FET soon! You will be back on your positive cloud in no time! Good luck and I hope you enjoy your time away.


----------



## kazzzee

Kieke - my friend having twins 5 weeks behind me had the same thing with Harmony, not enough DNA, had a second test and was ok. 

SFG - good luck for Prague

Now, this is going to be a bit of a me post, but I think those who have got to know me well will be quite excited! 

I have some news! No the babies aren’t here yet  Me and the OH went to our University campus on Saturday - where we first met, and we sat by the lakes there and he did it: he actually asked me to marry him!!! And the most surprising part is his mum has approved the whole thing (long story - we've been together 22 years, his folks didn't approve when they found out in 1996 so we kept it from them...) His mum is just keen we do it before the babies come and says that she will tell their whole family we've been married all these years!!! That does of course give us no time to get sorted! OH has an appointment at his Town Hall right now,  and then on Friday I have an appointment at the Town Hall in Croydon. Then we have to wait 28 days - so hopefully those babies will wait too!!! That's my big worry that they will come first! 

We have booked Tuesday 23 Feb for a small wedding with just a few people at Croydon Town Hall. It’s the soonest we can do it, but also, scarily close to when the babies might arrive so I can’t really push it back. I’m actually worried I might be in hospital at the time!  It’s week 34 and they might decide to come before (it's when Ustoget had hers!) Fingers crossed they will stay put!  

Because we can't do a big thing in this short amount of time and because there are so many people we’d want to invite who we can’t at this sort notice we're planning to have a second wedding at some point next year, when the babies are a bit older. We'll renew vows and have a party with friends and family so nobody feels left out! We never do things the normal way and we always do things at the last minute as you know  Exciting times though - we went ring shopping on Sunday, and I bought a maternity wedding dress online yesterday. 

So there you go, hope that brightened up your Tuesdays


----------



## Kieke

Wow kazzzee, that is such wonderful and exciting news! Massive congratulations to the 4 of you!     
This must have come as the biggest surprise, bet you are over the moon.
But I hope you don't overdo things, I mean, it's not like you haven't been busy enough  
And what will be will be, don't worry about the twins making an appearance. You have certainly brightened up my Tuesday.

Thank you also for reassuring me re the Harmony test.  

I'm off to the dentist, excited that I get to show my Maternity Exemption card


----------



## Amy76

Kazzzee congratulations, looks like you will have a very busy & exciting time coming up!  

Kieke I hope you get your blood test redone soon x  

Sfg we have 3 dogs so you can borrow any or all of them!   Good luck with your trip to Prague, I hope you get the all clear to start your fet   sorry to hear about work, people who haven't been on this journey just don't understand what it is like x  

Em I hope your scan has gone well today & the new drugs regime is working x  

Sah hopefully your body has concentrated all its energy on making these two follies the best quality possible x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

So cold here today, I just want to hibernate!


----------



## oscar13

Kazzzee, Congratulations, that is wonderful news!!!!! You must be thrilled xxxxx

Kieke, my sister's first Harmony test came back the same but her 2nd one was fine xxx

Jennie, another huge hug coming your way xxx

Love to all xxx


----------



## kaninchen32

Just checking in really quickly (more marking to do!) - Kazzeee huge congratulations and very, very exciting  Ekk, you are going to be soo busy!

Hello all, promise to catch up properly at some point!


----------



## sfg29

Congratulations Kazzeee that's wonderful news!  Just don't forget us Limbolanders when you're doing the invites      

Hi to everyone else - will do more personals tomorrow as currently at the airport and there's too many shops distracting me! Xx


----------



## mogg77

Kazzeee how amazing, what an exciting year you're having!! Massive congratulations xxxxx
Love to everyone else sorry been awol will try to catch up soon, sfg good luck with Frosties my dear xxxxx    
And anyone else cycling best of luck, sorry seem to of lost track for the minute!


----------



## Em 40

Kazee amazing news so exciting bet u can't stop smiling xx
Just a quick post and sorry haven't posted sooner had my scan today and came out on top of the world and thinking wow these 42 yr old ovaries are really going for it lol. The scan showed 5 follies on each ovary all good similar size with another couple on each slightly smaller. Was starting to have some doubts as read so many things where people had to cancel or didn't respond well to just gonal f. My nurse was a bit shocked. Ovaries of a 30 year old I said lol. Fingers crossed all the change in diet supplements and clean Welsh air will help. Scan fri then we find out ec date for next week. It's gone so quick. Quick work trip to Sussex tomorrow then can get ready. I'm over the moon. Nite everyone. Well wishes to u all xx


----------



## sfg29

Fantastic news Em, bet you're grinning from ear to ear?

Well I'm in snowy and freezing Prague!  Flying out last night was a nightmare as our flight was delayed by almost 3 hrs so didn't get to the hotel til 2am so absolutely shattered today.  About to leave for hysto so will catch up with you guys when I'm back at the hotel recuperating.

Xxx


----------



## mogg77

Oh sfg I just realised its hysto this trip  ! Well good luck with hysto


----------



## Kieke

Em - that is excellent news! Bet you are super pleased and so you should be! 
The change in diet and all the fresh air must have done the trick!

Sfg - sorry to hear you had a nightmare journey, not what you want. Hope it all goes smooth today.


----------



## oscar13

Good luck SFG, hope all goes well! I love snow x


Great news Em!!!! Xx


----------



## Amy76

Em great news on the scan, so pleased for you after everything you have been through x  

Sfg sorry to hear about the delay with the flight, good luck with the hysto x


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning You Beautiful Crazy Women!!!   
Well it's bloody freezing everywhere I think!!
So much has been happening on here!!....you are all so very busy!!....so here goes!!

Amy::: My little lemon drop!!....Well done you on your biopsy hun!!....you're so very brave to have gone through sooooo much  
You're strength and determination shines through in all your posts and messages and I think that you are one of the many women that I see as an inspiration to never give up and to always keep a smile on your face!!
The love of your pooches and the pictures of them you post is so uplifting 

SFG::: Wowsers!!....in the snow and cold and still flashing your foof!! 
Well done to you as well on mustering on even with the shxt from 'M' 
You will have your family hun....stay strong 

Kazzee:::: So whats the dress code for the wedding??....as I'm sure we're all invited!! 
Many congratulations to you both  

Oscar::: Oh bless ya!!....stop worrying about me and you focus on little Dylan and those wonderful poopy nappies that you have waited so long to vom over!!! 
Thank you though for your messages and thoughts...((((((((hug))))))) 

Moggs.....Ustoget....Cloudy....Fifty....Sah...Em...Kanichen....WGD.....Kieke and everyone else....I hope you are all well.....sending you all loves and hugs 
AFM::: Oooh where to begin??!!
Brians going to be working for Safestyle UK as from 2nd Feb....it's still self employed but the money looks promising!!
Rocky is getting erections CONSTANTLY!!! 
This may seem funny but I find it rather disturbing!!....(will try and put a pic on but not of his willy!!) 
I have an appointment next Tues and hoping to push for a hysto and a biopsy (NHS)....
Work is blahhhhhh.....and I hate it!!!!
Weathers be so cold here and sadly on Monday the body of a young girl was found near where I live!!
She was only 19 and they think she fell off her bike and suffered serious injuries .....sad news 

So my dear dear friends.....stay well....have a good day


----------



## Amy76

Lovely jenni, my partner in crime!    you are very kind but I haven't been through anything compared to lots of ladies here like yourself   I think my dogs would be very relieved if I ever get to be a mummy one day & they get a break from being dressed up & having their photos taken, I'm sure they just humour me at the moment!   Hearing about Rocky's constant erections makes me pleased all 3 of our dogs are girls, I'm intrigued by what photo you are going to upload!   Good news on the job front for brian, I hope it works out & he enjoys it   It is so sad to hear about the girls body found near to you, it does make you appreciate what you do have   Great that you have your appointment for next week, I hope you can get some more tests done & answers ready for project defrost, remember some people are worth melting for!   

Sfg I hope the hysto went well & you are feeling ok x  

Em I hope the work trip went ok, good luck for your scan tomorrow x  

Sah any updates? I hope your lining & follies are coming on well x  

Andade I hope the new job is going well x  

Hello to everyone else  

Very busy in the office this week, dad is going on a caribbean cruise tomorrow for 2 weeks so trying to get as much sorted out beforehand as possible, have to say I am a little bit jealous especially as it is so cold here!


----------



## sfg29

Hi everyone!

Thanks for the well wishes, hysto and scratch went well and it wasn't too painful.  Got to see my uterus again and everything is all clear so can start FET next month!  Yay!  It's so beautiful here that don't want leave but at least I've only got work tomorrow and then it's the weekend!

Jenni - great news about Brian's job, the extra money will come in handy for all those news shoes you've got your eye on in Brno 😉
Can't believe Rocky is being randy again, think you need to get him a cuddle toy to hump!  Sorry to hear about the girl, that's awful happening on your doorstep, can't imagine what her family must be going through.  Good luck with the appointment next Tuesday, i have no doubt you'll get the hysto and biopsy on the nhs.

Amy - so jealous of your Dad right now!  Hope he has a safe trip and a lovely time.  I also hope work calms down for you and I too will dress my doggies up if they are as cute as yours - what are they called and what are they like being left at home whilst you and dh are at work? I'm asking as I really, really want a dachshund but worried about leaving them all day when we're at work.

Em - hope you enjoyed your work trip today and good luck with the scan tomorrow.

Sah - hope stimming is going well and work is being kind to you.

Hello and massive hugs to Oscar, Mogg, Kazzeee, Kieke, Kaninchen, Lexik and Fifty, hope you guys are well!!!

Xxx


----------



## Em 40

Sfg hope ur hysto went well today and ur all tucked up x
Amy don't work too hard and thanks Hun. Totally jerk with ur dads trip it would be soo nice  to be somewhere warm. Back from work trip bloody shattered.
Looking forward to scan tomorrow taking my mum with me to give my dad a break just hope she doesn't have a funny turn 😒


----------



## Sah78

Kazzzee- congratulations that is lovely news

Emm- well done with your last scan hope tomorrow's goes well

Jenni- good news about the new job for Brian. Sad about the girl.

Amy- thanks for asking how I am getting on I went for my scan on weds and the two follicles are still growing slowly 13mm got my next scan tomorrow and hopefully I will be ready for the intralipid drip tomorrow as well. The nurse said as I am on the old nhs contract they are going to wait for me to be ready however long it takes. They don't want me to loose my funding.
Caribbean cruise sounds lovely. I hope you are ok. 

I hope everyone else is good it is almost the weekend


----------



## Sah78

Sfg- well done with the hysto and scratch


----------



## oscar13

SFG, so pleased to hear all went well today! Full steam ahead for project frostie xxxx

Sah, that's great that they are going to be patient with your follies.......slow and steady is the right way. Keeping everything crossed that they bring you a couple of beautiful juicy eggs xx

Em, hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow xx

Lovely Jenni! Good news about Brian's job! I'm sorry things at M are sh*t. Gotta love Rocky and his funny little ways. Hope all goes well at your appointment Tuesday, keep us updated xxxx

Oooops boob monster beckons ....


----------



## jenni01

Morning 

SFG::: Well done gorgeous on the hysto and the scratch!!....you're one strong cookie!!....so I take it you got home safe and sound!!
Hope works better for you today!!....don't put up with any pooh! 

Sah::: That's a good size for your follies hun!!...remember to keep your feet warm and a hot water bottle when possible....but not after EC!!

Amy::: I honestly think you won't stop dressing up your doggies even when you do have a bubba!!
I imagine you would have them all in matching outfits!! 
And of course I'm very jealous of you Dad going on his holz!!....but you will get the peace and quiet you deserve!! 

Oscar::: Boob Monster!!...OMG I love that!!!  

Huge Hello and hugs to everyone!!

So the appointment has be changed to 9th of Feb....no biggy..xx
Brians having second thoughts about the job!!....he's worried it maybe more of a risk so he's going to have a chat with the other fella before he makes his mind up!!

Have a good day everyone!!!


----------



## Em 40

Thanks everyone for the well wishes today. App 12:10 then intralipids after will post later. Fingers crossed for good news. Xx


----------



## mogg77

Morning Jenni! Great to see you again      rocky looks cute as ever the randy little bugger!
Job sounds great for Brian, good that he's being careful though and not jumping in with eyes closed.
Sfg I would love to see Prague in the snow, bet those cobbles were precarious! 
Sah sounds like you have great nurses looking after you. On my nhs go I did find all the staff just lovely and they pushed really hard to get me in for a cycle before funding got cut off at 40. Fingers crossed you get some great quality eggs from these two. 
Em good luck on your scan! 
Amy I still found time to dress my staffie in his Christmas jumper this year! I admit he's not getting quite as much attention these days though... Very jealous of the cruise, hope he brings you rum back!
Kazzeee I saw a lady in the park yesterday with tiny boy and girl twins in their pram and thought of you! Hope alls well xx
Keike so lovely for you to tell the family, sorry about the shabby treatment at the clinic!
Love to everyone else, sorry been a bit [email protected] recently, lost track of the thread a bit!
Afm still waiting on passport, but in any case have decided to cancel the Ireland christening for now as I was getting really stressed about it for some reason- just the logistics of getting all the family together! So will go see mrmoggs family still but without any extra pressure, christening can be in spring, feel much better. Nervous still about travelling on my own with him but I'm sure I'll be fine really.
Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## Kieke

Amy - I got my bloods done on Wednesday so should have the results before next weekend. 
Your dad's cruise sounds amazing... rum and sunshine, what more can you want?  

Oscar - I have now heard of a couple of cases were the Harmony test failed first time around which is reassuring. 
Hope the boob monster is doing well. 

jenni - great to hear from you!
Good news on Brian's job, would be nice to have a bit more money to put aside. Does he need to make a quick decision about it or can he take his time? Randy Rocky sounds like a handful. Does this happen everywhere? 
Curious as to what picture you are talking about....  
Good luck for your appointment, it's only a couple of weeks away, hope you get the hysto done, as you know I'm convinced it did the trick for me!  
And that poor girl... makes you realise how fragile life is. 

sfg - great news you have the all clear! You will be having your FET in no time! Hope you get through today nice and easy. 

Em - hope your scan goes well today! 

Sah - great news on your follies! Nice and steady is the way forward. Hope it's good news for you today!

Mogg - sounds like you made the right decision about the Christening, there is no rush and spring time sounds really nice! You have so much going on at the moment, there is no room for extra stress. It also means an extra trip for Malachy! I bet Mr Moggs family can't wait to meet him. 

kazzzee - have you turned in bridezilla already?  

Well I have slept for 10 hours again... and this week is a bad one re nausea and dealing with smells. I have upset DH since I told him he smells as well. He took it very personal and doesn't seem to grasp that everything stinks at the moment and it's not his fault.
My diet is weird to say the least, I can't wait for my taste to return.

And next weekend it's my birthday! Decided to keep it small and do food at home. When I decided this I thought I would be fine with cooking but it might be a challenge - I'm going Indonesian so it's going to be nasi (rice dish), chicken sate (spicy peanut sauce) and beef rendeng (slow cooked spicky beef).

Lots of love to everyone and happy almost weekend!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Em I hope the scan & intralipids has gone well today x  

Sah I hope your scan & intralipids go well too, great that they are letting you take as long as you need to get your follies to the perfect size x  

Sfg great that the hysto went well & you can go ahead with fet next month   my older lab is nearly 12 & is called lucy, she is very calm & gentle, my younger lab is nearly 4 and is called daisy-flower but we call her daisy (my niece who was 2 yrs old at the time named her!  ), the dachshund is about 8 and was called lollipop but we call her poppy, she was second hand as my sister had her from a puppy but found it too much when she got pregnant with her third child so we took her on   I work for my dad in converted stables on his farm so the dogs are in the office with me   I'm not sure what they would be like being left, the dachshund was left quite a lot before we had her so she seems ok but if I am out for long I leave them with my mum or dad so they don't get left very often   if you are thinking of getting a dog I would do some research and get insurance, my older lab had a tumour on her foot when she was 5 which required specialist surgery & a course of radiotherapy which came to £4000, the younger lab had trouble with her elbow joints when she was only a few months old & ended up having major surgery which also cost around £4000 and the dachshund had a slipped disc which I think they can suffer from because of their long backs & that was around £4000, fortunately my insurers have been really good and covered most of the costs  

Oscar I hope the boob monster is behaving & letting you get some sleep x  

Jenni I think you are right, I will probably always be a crazy dog lady!   love the new pic of rocky, he looks so sweet & innocent!  

Mogg I love that you still found time for a christmas jumper for your staffie   I hope the passport comes through soon, it sounds like a good idea to delay the christening so you aren't under too much pressure, I'm sure mr moggs family will be very excited to see you & malachy x  

Kieke good that you got your bloods redone, I hope the results don't take too long   Sorry to hear about the nausea & smells at the moment, I'm sure dh will forgive you! I hope you start to feel better soon so you are able to enjoy your birthday & prepare all the food you have planned x  

Andade I hope you have had a good week & are not working too hard x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Dad phoned from the airport earlier to check everything was ok, still a bit jealous especially as it has been raining all day here, but it is friday & I have chocolate melt in the middle puddings in the fridge so its not all bad!


----------



## Em 40

Yay 6 on left and 5 on right ready and a couple of smaller ones on each side. Ec booked in for 8:30 Monday. Can't wait to have them out now to see if the things we've done have helped and it's getting really uncomfortable lol. 
Delays at the clinic today as a lady had overstimulated has 22 on each ovary. She was so upset I felt so sorry for her as they had to cancel her cycle. 
Had intralipids so all set.  Xx


----------



## Sah78

Emm- glad you got on well today.  poor women having to cancel her cycle

Mogg- good plan to make the christening in the spring gives you more time to plan and there isn't any rush

Amy- enjoy your melt in the middle chocolate desert sounds lovely

Kieke- wow Indonesian sounds lovely 

Oscar- I hope the boob monster is well

Jenni- rocky looks sweet

I went for the scan at the satellite clinic and lining is good and thick and follicles have had a growth spurt and now are 18 and 17mm so went straight to the main hospital for intralipids which was ok didn't like having a canular in my hand though( I am a big baby been lucky as never had an operation before so have been lucky touch wood). When I got back I found I had bleeding 😧 A bit of a worry Called  the clinic she said Mention it on Monday (ec)

Have a great weekend


----------



## sfg29

Happy Friday Everyone!

Jenni - my little sweet pea    cute pic of Randy Rocky, he's just so adorable but not with his lipstick out though      9th Feb will soon come round and you still have time to get the hysto in before May.

Oscar - hope you and your little boob monster are well?  He sounds very demanding, I hope your poor boobies are coping?  

Sah - glad to hear your scan went well today and your follies are growing nicely.     I'm with you on the canular, I prefer them in my arm!  I'm sorry you had a bit of a scare with the bleeding, FC it's nothing and I hope you have a relaxing weekend before EC on Monday!  Eeek how exciting!

Em - great news about your follies too!    And you're having EC on Monday too, will be thinking of you and Sah this weekend.  Poor lady at your clinic having her cycle cancelled, she must be so uncomfortable with 22 follies on each ovary!  I hope she's ok bless her.

Amy - aww what cute names your doggies have and so lucky you get to take them to work everyday.  Totally understand what you're saying about the responsibilities of having a dog, DH pointed out that any health issues may cost more than you think and it's not like there is a pet NHS system in place!  My main worry is leaving them in the house whilst we're at work so I think for the time being, we're going to put it on hold until I go part time in the future.  Hope you enjoyed your chocolate fondant tonight  

Kieke - hello fellow Aquarian!  What day is your birthday next week as mine is on Friday?  I hope your nausea subsides and your taste buds return soon in time for your bday meal because it sounds lush and very Malaysian may I say - our national dish is beef rendang and my all time favourite breakfast is nasi lemak (coconut rice with chicken or beef rendang, half a boiled egg, cucumber slices, toasted peanuts and crispy anchovies - yum!

Mogg - Prague was so beautiful in the snow and yes the cobbled streets was a nightmare!  Slipped a couple of times but luckily I was holding onto DH - if I'm going down, I'm taking him with me!      I think you've made the right decision postponing the christening as that's one less stress to worry about and Mr Mogg's family will appreciate the extra time they will have with you and Malachy when you visit.

Kazzeee - hello Mrs to be!  Hope you are ok and not working too hard from home?

AFM, work wasn't too bad today but that's because the boss is away til Wednesday and I'm only working til Thursday as we're off to Lisbon for the weekend for my birthday!  Yay!  Booked this when I was down from bfn in Oct, so can't believe it's come round so quick plus really looking forward to a couple of days in the sunshine - expected temp is 15 degrees!!!

Hello to Kaninchen, Fifty, Cloudy and anybody else I've missed off, hope you all have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Kieke

Em & Sah - good luck for Monday! So excited for the both of you, will be thinking of you.

Sfg - mine is on Sunday 31st of January and it's the big 40...
I can make rendeng from scratch but have bought some boemboe's from the toko in Amsterdam as a back up. Either way it should turn out nice! Nasi Lemak sounds great, not sure if I could have it for breakfast though.

We are off to my inlaws later today to share our news. I think they will be over the moon!
DH is all of the sudden worried about 'peoples' opinion and feels he is going to be judged because he can't be as hands as he would like to be and therefore people might not think it's wise for us to start a family. I have no idea where this is coming from and told him that surely at our age people will realise we have been wanting this for a while... And whoever these people might be, I'm sure they are no family or close friends!


----------



## Amy76

Em great news on your scan, I hope your trigger shot goes well tonight & you enjoy your drug free day tomorrow x  

Sah sounds like your follies are doing well, I hope the bleeding has stopped & that your trigger shot goes well too x  

Sfg I didn't mean to sound like I was trying to put you off having a dog, just that I would check the breed & any potential health problems first, I think we got unlucky with the issues our dogs had but I wouldn't change any of them & love them all lots   there are lots of doggy day care places about so you don't have to leave them alone   exciting that you have a weekend away next week for your birthday, I hope you have a fab time x  

Kieke great that you are sharing your news with inlaws, I bet they will be so excited!   I'm sorry that dh is worrying about other people's opinions, after having such a difficult journey I'm sure you will make great parents & the people that matter will be so happy for you x  

Jenni I hope rocky is less excitable now!  

Hope everyone else is ok & having a nice weekend


----------



## andade

Hi ladies! 
Wow, I'm sooo behind!  Not sure how far I can scroll back, so I'll do my best! Apologies for anyone I miss out its not intentional.

Kazzee - Massive congratulations!     You must be so thrilled!  It's going to be a really great year for you and you deserve it. 
I can't see your post to recall what else you mentioned,  so sorry.

Kaninchen - Hope you manage to have some relaxation and get some respite from the marking.  

Mogg - Hope you and Malachy are doing well. Hope the passport comes through soon, so that you can take Malachy to meet the relatives.  It's good that you've postponed the christening, so that you can reduce your stress.

Em 40 - Well done on your ovaries producing all those follies.  I know Im behind but need to look at your later posts. Good luck for EC on Monday and hope all goes well.  

Sfg - Hope the hysto went well but I'm sure you might have posted since the current message that I'm reading.  Just seen they were ok and not much pain.  The plus is that you got to enjoy Prague at the same time. 
Wish you all the luck for next month. It must be great to have to have a nice weekend to look forward to. 

Jenni - So great to hear from you and that you're well. 
Rocky seems to have some frisky genes!  Thought he'd calmed down by now but it does bring a smile to my face. Congratulations on Brian getting that new job, which can only be a bonus with all this ttc which is costly.  Poo to work.  Don let them get you down, . Would you consider looking for something else?
Hope your appointment goes well and you get your treatments on the NHS.  
So sorry to hear about the young girl. It sounds awful. 

Amy - The new job is going well thanks and very interesting. I think I'm learning new things every day.
Are you the boss for the next couple of weeks then , while your dad's off?  Melt in the middle puddings can makeep everything right. 

Sah - I hope you're scan went well and that the follies keep chugging away and growing.  It's great that the clinic are being so patient and giving your follies time to respond.  Hope the bleeding was brief and that you try not to worry over the weekend 

Kieke - I hope the nausea eases up before your birthday, as your menu sounds fantastic! Save me a doggie bag.  Have you tried the anti sickness wristbands?
I'm sure dh will come round soon. 

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned, ax it's been a bit chaotic trying to scroll through posts and I don't think I've done a good job. 
Hope everyone is well. 

Had appointments /events  every day after work so been busy and not been able to catch up properly. By Thursdsy I was soo tired, I fell asleep on the sofa.  Away for the weekend and the healthy eating might take a bit of a battering due to planning to consume a few glasses of vino tonight.  

Hope everyone is having a great weekend, x


----------



## Em 40

Whoop whoop trigger shot done. Roll on Monday!!! Xxx


----------



## Sah78

Good luck for my cycle buddy Emm for Monday i am in after you at 10.30

Kieke- how exciting telling the in laws. I am sorry that dh is feeling worried about what people think. I agree with the others who are they to judge

Andade- enjoy your weekend and don't worry about the heathy eating life is too short

Bleeding stopped this morning ( phew) I am doing my trigger at midnight 😴. Did some cleaning tonight will finish off some more tomorrow ready for Monday 😊.


----------



## Sah78

Sfg- have a lovely birthday in Lisburn will be nice to get away from this miserable weather


----------



## Em 40

Ahh thanks sah good luck Hun. Nice to have someone with u 😀  We can ride the next few weeks together X I wish u all the best and sending lots of baby dust ur way xxx


----------



## Sah78

Thanks Emm fingers crossed for both of us


----------



## oscar13

Sah and Em, wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow! Hope you manage to relax and enjoy your drug free days today xxx


----------



## kaninchen32

Hello ladies, sorry for being awol- am taking my first assembly on Tuesday, so been busy trying to prepare!

Good luck to Sah and Em for your e.c tomorrow!!

Will catch up when work is less manic, hope you are all having a good weekend


----------



## Amy76

Sah & em good luck for ec tomorrow, I hope you both enjoy your drug free day x  

Andade I'm sure I will be blamed if anything goes wrong whilst dad is away!   I hope you have had a nice weekend away x  

Kaninchen good luck with doing your first assembly x  

Hope everyone else is ok & having a nice weekend


----------



## jenni01

Ditto!!!
At work but Good luck to "EM & Sah!!"   
At work but Hello to all


----------



## Em 40

Ahh thanks everyone for ur well wishes for tomorrow. Feeling sooooo bloated and uncomfortable. Borrowed my friends maternity leggings lol. So glad it's drug free day I think if I did an injection in my belly today I'd pop lol. 

Hope uve all had a nice chilled weekend ❤


----------



## mogg77

Good luck sah and em- how cool that you've synchronised! Here to some lovely big eggs xxx   

My smileys have come back finally!  Woohoo!


----------



## Em 40

Thanks mogg for tomorrow. How are u getting on being a mummy x


----------



## mogg77

Well I'm exhausted obviously!  but yeah I love it thanks em, still doesn't feel real after all these years.


----------



## sfg29

Best of luck for today Em & Sah x


----------



## Em 40

Well I'm back home 7eggs collected. OH sample really good too so fingers crossed for tomorrow's call. Phew glad that's over.


----------



## Kieke

Good result Em! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## Amy76

Great news em, so pleased for you x


----------



## mogg77

Oooh lucky number 7,   for good result tomorrow xx


----------



## oscar13

Well done Em! Keeping everything crossed and looking forward to tomorrows update xxx


----------



## Em 40

Ahh thanks Kieke Amy moggs and Oscar really appreciate ur thoughts.  I'm hoping the number 7 like u say will be lucky for us on our 7th ivf lol X


----------



## kaninchen32

Great news Em, fingers crossed for a good call in the morning for you! 

Sah - hope you got on well today too!


----------



## Em 40

Clinic have called 6 were mature and the 7th nearly mature. They've icsi'd all 7. Let's see what they say tomorrow morning x


----------



## Sah78

Emm- well done you got a good number. All the best for tomorrow. 

Thanks for all your messages wishing me well. I had my ec they got the 2 follicles and two eggs   I hope I get good news tomorrow 

I hope everyone else is ok and had good days.


----------



## Kieke

Great news Em! And how nice that they already contacted you. 

Sah - great news for you as well! Both times we ended up with 1 embryo and it only takes the one! 

We've had our NHS 12 week scan today and all is fine! The nuchal measurement was also within range. 
I'm seeing a consultant next week since I'm classed as high risk - will be interesting to see what he has to say


----------



## Sah78

Kieke- glad your scan went well and  it is good that they will be monitoring you regularly


----------



## Amy76

Sah congratulations on getting eggs from both your follies, fx for good news tomorrow x  

Kieke great news that your scan went well, close monitoring sounds good, hopefully it means you get to see your lo more often x  

Em fab news that all 7 were suitable for icsi, fx for good news for you tomorrow x  

Lovely to see lots of good news  

Just back from the gym, now about to have pasta for tea followed by chocolate tart!


----------



## oscar13

Sounds like a good day all round!

Sah, great that they managed to get both eggs! Keeping everything crossed for fertilisation tonight xx

Kieke, great news on your scan! Xxxx


----------



## sfg29

Great news Em & Sah - here's a little dividing dance for your embies             Looking forward to hearing their developments tomorrow x

Kieke - glad the scan went well and it must be reassuring that you'll be getting extra monitoring too.

Amy - snap I've been to the gym too tonight doing 30mins of core exercises!  I've never been so red in the face and I'm sure I'm going to pay for it tomorrow.  Your dinner sounds much nicer than mine, DH made me spinach omelette and salad followed by 1 hotel chocolat chocolate for pudding   

Mogg - yay to the return of your smileys!    

Oscar - hope the little boob monster is behaving himself tonight  

Kaninchen - good luck with your first assembly tomorrow    I'm sure you'll be brilliant.

Andade - hope you're not working too hard missus?

Jenni - sending you lots of love and hugs    I hope M is not too poo for you x

AFM not much going on here, just counting down the days til Friday


----------



## jenni01

Morning!!!

Great news going on, on the thread!!...we shall have some more BFP's soon!!   

SFG::: All good hun....ticking along!!
Not long for you....bet your tummy's doing a washing machine cycle!!! 
How's M for you without your boss there??....M is just M hun!!....you no the score!!....I just go in and do my job and thats it now!!

Amy::: How was your chocolate tart!!??

I need a friend called "Jim".....so when you all go on about "Gym" I don't feel so bad!! 

Hope everyone is well.....hope all babies are doing great!!

Much loves...xxx


----------



## Em 40

Clinic have called and 4 out of 7 have fertilised. 1 of the 4 slightly weaker they say so not holding much hope. OH is pleased but can't help feeling disappointed. Will they get to day 2?  Anyone had success from low number? Previously we had 10 or more at this stage so hope dwindling. I know I should be positive but it's tough 😔


----------



## Kieke

Em that is a great result! I can understand you had hoped for a higher fertilisation rate... I always did as well.
On our second attempt I managed to get a lot more mature eggs (I'm thanking the change in diet and supplements) but only 2 fertilised. 1 didn't make it till day 2 but the other one has proven to be a winner!
So I would remain positive and relax! Hang in there x


----------



## oscar13

Em stay positive, you are doing great. My clinic told me they are happier when they have one or two clear winners rather than lots of ok ones. Xx

Hey Jenni, as always lovely to hear from you. Hope 'm' isn't getting you down. How is the ever entertaining Rocky?? X


----------



## Amy76

Em please don't be disappointed   one of my cycle buddies from May is about to have her baby after a two or three day transfer on a cycle where she had no frosties, it was their last cycle and she was really worried about low numbers but it worked & now she is about to be a mummy   Sending lots of positive orange thoughts to your embies x  

Jenni the tart was good, I am easily led astray by chocolate!!!   Maybe brian could change his name to 'jim'?! Hope rocky is ok & less excitable at the moment!  

Sfg hope you are feeling ok today after your gym session last night, you are good with spinach omelet & salad, I only really eat eggs if they are in cakes or pancakes!   Hope work is going ok with your boss away, not long now until your birthday weekend away x  

Kaninchen how did the assembly go? hope it went well x  

Sah thinking of you & hoping you got good news on fertilisation x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Very windy here today, went to get the post from the postbox & nearly took off with the gate when a gust of wind caught it!


----------



## Em 40

Thanks guys for all the support my hormones are finally kicking in. 
Haha Amy with the orangness. Thought of u yesterday at ec with my orange nightie and slippers. The nurse said ooo love ur nightie lol.
Going to take all ur advice and try and keep positive. Steve off to clinic to pick up some drugs I need. They've changed approach on drugs post ec. They said to give ur body a break for 1 day post ec then start today. New research shows reduces miscarriage rates down the line. I'm going to look like a pin cushion and rattle lol having elleste solo morning and evening, lubion morning and evening, clexane and prednisolone in the  evening. Along with my pregnacare, coq10, fish oils lol. 

Hope ur all good
Sah how u doing Hun? X


----------



## Sah78

The little pictures are cracking me up mogg I can't stop laughing at the one where it is blowing the flute and the cheeks puff out

Emm- won't feel fed up you are doing really well you have a good number still

I had a call my two have fertilised et tomorrow 😊

Does anyone know what is best to eat post et? Do I still have avocados and Brazil nuts?


----------



## Amy76

Sah great news that both fertilised!        some people say avocados & brazil nuts are meant to help with implantation so might be worth eating them, I found avocados very slimy but forced myself to eat them during the 2ww, I haven't had any since!    good luck for et tomorrow x  

Em loving the sound of the orange nightie & slippers, fx your four embies keep doing well x


----------



## oscar13

Sah, great news on your fertilisation! I know people recommend avacado and pineapple for implantation but I can't stand either! The active ingredient in pineapple is bromelain (I think that is the right spelling) so I took this is capsule form (from Holland and Barret) but only take it for 5 days (can have links with contractions - might want to read up on it yourself)! I also ate a handful of brazils and drank lots of beetroot juice (good for the blood and uterus lining) xxx

Amy, hang on tight, we don't want you blowing away  x


----------



## Kieke

Excellent news Sah!
I had a couple (10) of brazil nuts each day and I did eat pineapple. I cut 1 pineapple in 5 pieces (including core) and had 1 piece per day. Otherwise just relax and keep your feet warm.
Good luck for tomorrow, will they be putting both back in?


----------



## Sah78

Emm- when are they doing your et I am confused. 

Thanks Oscar, Amy and Kieke for your replies I wasn't sure if whole milk was good to have. 

They will be putting the two back. What a roller coaster the last week or so has been I keep thinking about when the nurses were  talking about cancelling my cycle.


----------



## mogg77

Sah- you've gotta love smilies   great news on your two fighters, good luck tomorrow! I also had pineapple and Brazil's- Lord only knows if it helps but it feels good to at least be doing something!ps Avocado works well in mixed smoothies . 
Sfg have you been to Lisbon before? It's a great city, you'll have a ball.
Em that's quite a cocktail   positive thoughts for your little embryos continuing to do well  
Amy windy and rainy here too, went out with Malachy in a sling and our umbrella got destroyed! Even the dog didn't want a walk....he looked out the door then scooted back inside-very rare!
Jenni I've never set foot in a gym if it makes you feel better- gives me the heebygeebys thinking about it   
Kieke lovely you have had your 12 week scan, I looked forward to that milestone so badly! Good news on nuchal fold too xx
Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## Em 40

Thanks everyone
Sah we've decided to put 2 back this Thursday if all 4 survive but all 3 if not. Anyway were going for 3 day transfer as we think they'll do better back in. X


----------



## sfg29

Great news Em and Sah!     And good luck for ET tomorrow Sah.

Mogg - no I haven't been to Lisbon before, a friend recommended it to me and as flights were only £110 for the both us back in Dec, we thought why not!  Only 2 more sleeps to go  

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Moggs my little star!!....at least we can be non-gym buddies together!! 
Though I imagine you're run ragged with the little fella!!

Amy::: You must share all cakes hun!!....it's a rule!! 

Sah:: Good luck today!!   

Huge hugs and loves everyone!!


----------



## Em 40

Morning sah the bestest of luck today Hun. Snuggle those embies in and I'll join u on the pupo train tomorrow x


----------



## Kieke

Sah - I hope it all went well today!

Em - good luck for tomorrow!

Sfg - Hope you have a great birthday weekend in Lisbon, have a drink on me

Our harmony test came back as low risk (0.01%) for all 3 syndromes and we are having a little girl!  
I was convinced (don't know why) that it would be a boy and DH is actually a bit disappointed but I'm sure he will get over it in no time! 
We've picked a name for a girl ages ago so it's all become very real now.
Much love to all xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kieke great news that your results came back low risk   lovely that you are having a girl, your nieces will be very happy! x  

Sah I hope it went well today & you are now pupo x  

Em good luck for et tomorrow x  

Jenni of course I will share, I currently have m&s version of smarties, a box of chocolate fingers & a box of grapes on my desk x  

Sfg I hope the thought of your birthday weekend away helps get you through work tomorrow x  

Mogg you did well to venture out in the wind & rain, I don't blame your dog for wanting to stay inside!   any sign of malachys passport yet? when are you heading to ireland? I bet mr moggs family are looking forwards to meeting your little man, I hope you are both doing well x  

Oscar I managed not to get blown away, just ended up a bit windswept!   I hope you & the boob monster are doing ok x   

Hope everyone else is ok  

My new orange knickers from the gap online sale arrived yesterday ready for project defrost!


----------



## Sah78

Emm- Good luck for tommorrow will be thinking of you

Amy- I had my orange knickers with me  

Jenni- hope you are good not long now for your appointment

Kieke- a girl that is lovely news and glad your harmony test results were good too

Sfg- have a great time in Portugal will be nice to get away from the gloomy weather here

I am pupo it went well thanks for wishing me luck. I hope everyone else is good


----------



## kaninchen32

Sah - congrats on being pupo! Now relax while your embies snuggle in 

Em - hope your transfer goes well tomorrow!

Kieke - great news about your results and how lovely that you are having a little girl!!

Amy - loving the orange fertility knickers, hope they will be your lucky air!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Em 40

Yay They called me and all 4 are still with us wow. 2 text book and top quality. Can't believe it we've never had top marks as always get fragmentation. 1 has the right number of cells but hasn't divided cleanly. The 4th divided cleanly but slightly behind on cell number. We're going to have 3 transferred today. They  were going to go to day 5 transfer if just 2 but with such a small number id rather get them back in. Fingers crossed all the egg quality measures have worked. So happy. Transfer 1:30 xx


----------



## Kieke

That's great news Em! Good luck for this afternoon.  

Amy - yes my nieces will be pleased!   4th grandchild and granddaughter for my parents.
If people ask we will say we don't know the gender to avoid questions.
I never managed to find orange knickers (well not in my size anyway) so ended up dyeing a lot! 

Sah - glad all went well and congrats on being pupo! Hope you are taking it easy.  

Question for the new mummies and mummies to be - did you attend any antenatal classes? I've been looking at some and the NCT does a course that might be suitable but it's 17 hours which feels a bit long... also DH won't be able to attend all of them because it won't be very comfortable. 

Hope everyone else is doing well, the weekend is nearly here....  
xx


----------



## Em 40

Yay I'm pupo. 3 embies on board. Our clinic have been amazing all the way through. The gaenacologist doctor was brilliant and experienced doing additional things no other clinic have done. He was brilliant. Home now chilling and Steve actually going to cook dinner for me lol x


----------



## Sah78

Emm- glad u got on well today and take it easy


----------



## Amy76

Em congratulations on being pupo with 3 x  

Kieke I am impressed that you dyed your own orange knickers, I've only ever dyed stuff by accident!   I hope you are starting to feel better so you can enjoy your birthday party x  

Kaninchen lucky orange knickers have got to be worth a try just in case!   hope you are doing ok & the assembly went well x  

Sfg happy birthday for tomorrow    I hope you have a fab weekend away x  

Jenni not too long until your appointment now x  

Andade have you disappeared again? I hope you aren't working too hard! X  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Went to the gym tonight, now drinking tea & eating mint poppets!


----------



## sfg29

Evening All

Just a quick one from me as need to finish off packing and try to get to bed soon as we'll be leaving at 4am to catch our flight! 
Thanks for all the birthday wishes, had a really long day today at work so it's nice catching up with everyone on here  

Em and Sah - congratulations on being PUPO!      Hope you both are taking it easy and enjoy the bubble as much as you can    Here's lots of baby dust to you both     and I'm sending you both lots of sticky thoughts xxx

Em - that's great your clinic and dr has been brilliant to you and Steve throughout your cycle, it makes the whole journey more enjoyable.  I hope Steve's dinner went down a treat?   

Kieke - Congratulations to you and DH on having a girl!     How exciting!  I'm also really pleased the nuchal tests have come back normal, it must of been such a relief after the palarva you've had with the Harmony test.  I will definitely have a drink or two for you - apparently our breakfast at the hotel comes with free flowing Cava!      Hope you have a good birthday weekend too and enjoy your party x

Amy - thank you and I'm always impressed with your post work out snacks, I love mint poppets!  I'm now treating myself to the remainder of my hotel chocolat orange caramel.   I'm really looking forward to unwinding for a couple of days and what I'm looking forward to the most is we're going to the Aquarium tomorrow - I've got a thing about wildlife and for every city I go to, I need to visit the Zoo or the Aquarium or both!

Jenni - sending you a massive hug and I hope M is behaving themselves.  Work is getting slightly better now that my boss has moved out of my office!    And my new room mate is real a gent too which is nice.

Hi and big waves to everyone else xxx


----------



## mogg77

Congratulations to our two pupo ladies! Hope you're enjoying it but we'll all be here for you if you start going round the twist!    
Sfg hope you're enjoying your morning cava! I used to live in the Algarve, we used to enjoy a maceira brandy and espresso in the morning sometimes-rocket fuel!    Xx
Kieke I only attended one antenatal called active birth run by the birthing centre, I was glad I did, it was very informative but I didn't get to use any of it due to being induced. Anyway the midwives at the birth were so amazing I can't really see that I needed more than that.
Congrats on little girl, I'm sure dh will be delighted really, mr mogg was very nervous we might have a girl, I think he envisioned a lifetime of beating off potential boyfriends  
Kazzeee how's things, hope you're well!
Jenni lots of love and two fingers up at m! 
Kaninchen hope assembly went well, you're very brave, I'm a total wimp at public speaking.
Amy I love the caramel poppets, they remind me of being a kid and cinema visits for some reason.

Well hope everyone else is good, 
Malachys passport arrived so we're hot to trot, will be next month after his vaccinations
I think Irish grandad is planning on kidnapping us, he wants us to buy a one way ticket   
Love to all xxx


----------



## Em 40

Thanks sah u too Hun. Rest up but move about a bit to get the blood flowing X

Kieke. Amazing news it's a girl🙎 So pleased for u and that test went smoothly

Amy. Realised I didn't have a clean nightie for transfer Steve went out and came back with an orange striped one lol. Then had a peach dressing gown and slippers. Bless him I told him all about ur orangeness he must have actually listened. I'd post a pic but not sure how to do it 😍

Thanks sfg for the babydust grabbed it and sprinkled it over the trio lol

So today is 1dp3dt and hopefully the trio are still growing. I'm such a nutter I showed them their first pic of them, a cell picture of them before they were put into the syringe, and told them this was their new home to settle in 😍  Been sofa testing and moving about every 30 mins and eaten eggs avocado Brazil's pineapple core and lots of water to give them their nutrients. Just another 15 days to go xxx


----------



## Amy76

Sfg I am very good at rewarding myself with post workout treats!   I hope you are having a fab birthday & enjoy the trip to the aquarium     I think you can eat any chocolate with orange in guilt free because of the orangeness! x   

Em I love that Steve is on board with the orangeness, I'm sure you looked glorious in your orange ensemble!   It sounds like your clinic have been really good, fx that your little trio are settling in & making themselves comfy x   

Sah great that you had your lucky orange knickers for et, I hope the pupo bubble is being kind to you x  

Mogg I like eating the poppets with a cup of tea & sucking the chocolate off the outside first!   great news that malachy's passport has arrived so you can plan your visit to ireland, I bet you will both be spoilt rotten x  

Kieke I hope the cooking is going well & you have a lovely birthday x   

Oscar I hope things are going ok with dylan the boob monster & he is giving you some chance to rest x  

Jenni I hope brian & rocky are behaving & you aren't working too hard x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Very windy here again today, I think the farmer knew what he was doing when he built a wind turbine nearby recently!


----------



## Sah78

Emm- I am a nutter too when i pop to the lo I speak to my tummy to get them to settle in 

Mogg- glad  malachy's passport has arrived. I bet grandad can't wait ... 

Amy- careful how you go in the wind 🌪

The crinoline gel is making me so emotional I had a boy racer over taking me and got road rage this morning then this afternoon a bloke at work ( how I don't know all that well) is leaving the company he did a speach and started filling up and I had to hold back the tears. It feels as though af is on its way but could be the drugs 

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend ahead of them


----------



## Blueestone

DOS!!!

Has anyone managed to get lubion from a pharmacy without having to order it? I've got Nhs prescription and I need it by Sidney night but Asda and all local pharmacy a have to order it and it may take 5 days! 

I'm prepared to travel anywhere as otherwise it's paying clinic prices of £180 rather than £8.20!

Help!!!!


----------



## mogg77

Hi bluestone, check out this online pharmacy, they did next day delivery for me-it'll be more than Asda but much less than clinic- but probs best to ring them and check as its the weekend http://www.fertility2u.com/ good luck!

/links


----------



## Blueestone

Thanks!! I will
Call them
First thing x


----------



## andade

Hello everyone!  
Been AWOL again!    So much to catch up on, so I'll do my best and cover the headlines from what I can remember. 

Sah - Congratulations on being PUPO!    Hope the   doesn't drive you crazy and that you don't kill any boy racers! 

Em - Congratulations on being PUPO!    Good luck with the  ! Hope you had a lovely dinner.  

Sfg -    Hope you have a fab time in Lisbon! You deserve it and definitely make the most of cava at breakfast! 

Kieke -  Congratulations on your scan and it's sooo exciting that you're having a !  Also,  I'm really pleased for you that the Harmony test came back as low risk.     and hope you have a fab weekend! You've got a lot to celebrate!  

Mogg -  Really pleased that Malachy's passport has arrived.   All roads lead to Ireland now!   I think Mr Moggs family must be very excited to ask you to book a one way ticket!  I think we need to make some posters before you go, just in case! 

Amy - Apologies for going AWOL again!  Been getting home late every evening again!   Didnt get home until 11 PM the other night after I visited a friend who had a bereavement. I've been struggling to keep my eyes open long enough to check posts.   I managed to check a few last night hut only replied to one thread before the tablet began to blur before my eyes.   
Good to see your still gyming and treating!   I like that routine.  I'm trying to do the gyming without the treating. One month until my appointment!  
Try not to get blown away this weekend!  

Jenni - Glad to hear that you're not letting M get you down.  Hope Rocky is behaving himself and not rehearsing for his role in 'The Stud'. 

Oscar - Hope boob monster is letting you have some respite at times  

Ustoget - Hope the babes are doing well and that you are doing ok. 

Kaninchen -  Hooe you're not swamped by school work this weekend and you can have some 'me time'!  

Kazzee - Hope you're well and the break from commuting is doing you good!

Hi to everyone rise that I haven't mentioned. 

Afm - Had various things in my diary after work and been getting home late.  Although, I can't complain as for once the late nights aren't due to me working.  Work is going well, exercise not soo much and I've hot one month til my appointment and getting to my bmi limit.  Gonna really up the anti this week! 
Not much planned for this weekend, although I'm craving cocktails!   
Have a good weekend everyone and hope the weather doesn't get in the way of you having a good time.


----------



## jenni01

Morning!!
I too am dipping my toe as off to get ready for the shxt pit!!

Moggs::: Ah it seems so cute to me that a baby has a passport!!...anywho I have a feeling Mr Moggs' Dad may indeed keep you there forever!!....but who could blame him eh!  

Amy::: You should persuade your Dad to stick up one of those turbines hun!!...you could get some extra pocket money and strap the wicked witch to it!! 

SFG::: What more can I say....."Hope you got mortal hun and are nusring a hangover!!" 

Everyone else....loves....snugs....will catch up next soon!!!


----------



## Kieke

Amy - I'm planning to be back at the gym in the next week or 2! Won't go mad but need to do some exercise, I've done NOTHING since early November.  
And  the food prep is well on the way!

Em & Sah - hope the PUPO ladies are hanging in there and enjoying the bubble!  

Sfg - hope you are having a great time! Not feeling too rough today I hope  
Is it cava for breakfast everyday? 

mogg - is there a place you haven't lived??
Glad to hear Malachy now owes a passport! I bet Mr Moggs family can't wait to welcome the new addition to the family. 
I think I will search for some short antenatal classes, the one I initially thought of is 17 hours spread over 6/7 evenings and DH has already said it's too much for him

Blueestone - hope you got the meds sorted.

Andade - you social animal! Just reading what you have been up to makes me tired.
Remind me, is it your review appointment you have in a months time?
Weirdly enough I haven't put on any weight yet but my stomach/front has gone very wobbly since I haven't done any exercise!

I wasn't going to buy anything but I spotted this nursing bag on eBay with a reference to the name we have in mind so had to have it! I also bought this very cute nursing chair I saw on one of our local for sale/swap ******** pages, I'm due to pick it up this morning! 
We have had a name in mind for years... in the meantime one of my closes friends has had a little girl and picked a very similar name so now we might use it as her second name although DH still wants it as a fist name. The other name I picked turns out to mean marijuana in Jamaican!   Luckily we have plenty of time to think about this.

One of DH's oldest and best friends passed away on Thursday which casts a bit of a shadow on the celebrations this weekend. We knew he wasn't doing very well (alcoholic) but only a year ago we celebrated his 50th birthday and all appeared well. All has gone downhill very quick and this week his organs packed in.... it's so sad, I know alcoholism is a decease but I just can't imagine how it must feel knowing you are heading for death whilst unable to kick your addiction.
There will be a very big funeral next week (or the week after). 

Well tonight we will celebrate in style and I'm sure turning 40 isn't as painful as I think it's going to be.


----------



## mogg77

Happy birthday Kieke!     ! 
Sorry about dp friend, poor guy, hope he gets great send off.


----------



## Blueestone

Yes thanks all sorted x


----------



## Treaclecat

Hi !

Im hoping to start end of march beginning of april. Just waiting on repeat smear and then nk biopsy! Oblne more go... Xx


----------



## kaninchen32

happy weekend ladies 

Welcome Treaclecat, exciting that you will be cycling soon!

Happy Birthday Kieke! Sorry that your dp's friend passed away, always so sad to lose someone :-(

Hi Jenni - hope you had a good day 

Andade -  nice your late nights have been to socialising and not work! Don't crack on the cocktails - keep being good! Really fancied a glass of wine last night, but fortunately can't have alcohol with taking the anti-biotics, so remained 'dry'. Doing school work today, then going to chill tomorrow before going to the night shelter tomorrow night.

Sah - no surprise you are emotional, on those progesterone gels you are allowed to be! Hope you are enjoying being pupo!

Em40 - exciting that you have a trio onboard, hope they are snuggling in well!

Sfg - happy birthday! Have a lovely time in Portugal, sounds blissful!

Mogg - yay that Malachy's passport has turned up, exciting times ahead. The assembly went well thanks, I was bricking it before hand (not used to talking to 180 kids all at once) but as soon as I started speaking it was fine, I just pretended I was in my classroom not the hall!

Amy - the wind has been crazy, woke us up last night, makes the kids at school looney too!

So a.f arrived 4 days early for me :-( Will ring the clinic on Monday - my considered planning of delaying the cycle till now so treatment would fall in the Easter holidays is out the window - have loosely worked out that e.c and e.t will likely be the week before the holidays - no idea what I am going to tell work, will need 2 days off for e.c (due to the sedation and not being able to drive for 48 hours). Ugh, why does life never go to plan?!! And work are being really arsy about any time off at the moment - you  have to provide written evidence of any medical appointments and I really don't want them knowing that I am doing i.v.f.....................


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kieke happy 40th birthday!     I hope you managed to sort out the food & that the party goes well   sorry to hear about dh's friend   How exciting that you have started buying some baby things! X  

Sah sorry to hear the crinone is making you emotional, hopefully it is a sign that it is working x  

Sfg I hope you are having a good weekend & enjoyed the unlimited cava for breakfast x  

Em I hope the pupo bubble is being kind to you x  

Andade good to hear you are doing ok, sounds like you have been very busy, hope you have a nice weekend with maybe a cheeky cocktail x  

Jenni I like your thinking with the wind turbine!   hope work is ok today x  

Bluestone good that you got your drugs sorted x  

Hello treaclecat not long until you start, I had the biopsy done in Coventry a couple of weeks ago, I'm just waiting for results x  

Kaninchen sorry to hear your dates for treatment might not fit in with the school holidays, it is always difficult to know exactly how it will work out depending how you respond to drugs but hopefully you can work something out x  

Hope everyone else is ok & having a nice weekend


----------



## Sah78

Kaninchen- how annoying that you couldn't coincide the treatment with Easter holidays. Could you phone in sick?

Jenni- I hope work was ok

Amy- I hope your dad had a nice holiday 

Andade- wow you have been busy. Did you make yourself a cocktail?

Emm- I hope you are getting on ok and the 2ww isn't getting to u too much

Treacle cat - welcome not long till you can get started

Kieke- happy birthday hope the meal went well. So sad about dh' s friend


----------



## kazzzee

Happy birthday Kieke 

Also SFG, I know it was your birthday the other day. 

I'm sorry I've not been on here much lately. I've been in quite a lot of pain so it's kind of kept me from being able to string sentences together! It all culminated yesterday - here's what happened. Sorry to be a bit me me me. I'll do a proper post later: 

I was supposed to have my baby shower/hen do/leaving Croydon party yesterday but instead I spent the day (and night, and probably today) in hospital! I had a lot of pain Friday night/early hours of Saturday so eventually we called triage. 

It sounds like I had kidney stones which I've hopefully passed! Having a scan today (hopefully) or tomorrow to check. 

Apart from the excruciating pain around my left  kidney, which set off contractions, they were concerned about my swollen legs, ankles and high blood pressure so monitored that (in case of preeclampsia). They even gave me the steroid jab for babies lungs as a precaution. 

It is possible that the Adema (swelling) was due to renal disfunction because it's gone down a lot. 

Yesterday I was pretty dosed up on painkillers but today I'm feeling a lot better. 

So hopefully those babies will stay put a little while longer!!!


----------



## mogg77

Oh kazzeee I was wondering how you were! Kidney stones, horrible, my mum had them and we thought she was dying she was in such pain! Hope you are allowed home soon and twinnies stay snuggled up where they should be.xxx


----------



## andade

Morning! 

Jenni -  Hope work wasn't too bad and you did something nice and relaxing once home. 
Kieke -  I have a nurses appointment for FET and a weight check to see if I've dropped the weight I put on. You don't need to worry about your belly, as it will harden up in no time when little one starts growing some more. 
Sorry to hear about dh's friend. I just keep hearing about so many deaths at the moment.   One if my late nights was visiting my friend whose dad passed away after a brief battle with cancer.
I hope you still managed to enjoy your Bday and 40 isn't as scary as you think, especially as you've got the best Bday present ever! 

Treaclecat  - Welcome!   Think you'll be in good company as I  think there's a couple if us going for treatment around that time.

Kaninchen -  I haven't had any cocktails yet!   Went out to eat last night and had sparkling water all night.   Hope the school work is done and you're chilling now.  Do you help out at a night shelter then? That's really good.
Could you just phone in sick for EC, as you don't need to provide a letter then?  Also, my clinic has an alternative appointment letter that takes out all the details and just says you have an appointment on a specific date at a specific time.  If that's an option, that might help for when you have scans.  I used to block out the department on my appointment letters and just keep the time and date details, as I had to fill in a form and bring a copy of the letter too. Hope you find a solution and it's not too stressful.  

Amy -  I haven't  had the cheeky cocktail yet!  I'm sure you've had enough treats for both of us.   Although, I did have pizza , which I haven't had for ages!

Sah - No cocktails!  Hope the 2ww is going well and you have lots of distractions.

Kazzee -  Glad to hear that you're feeling better today.  Sorry yo hear all that you've been through recently.   Read your diary and it can't be easy. Hope the kidney stones have passed and that the remainder of the pregnancy can be less stressful for you. Look after yourself. 

Mogg - Hi, hope you and Malachy are well. 

Did aerobics yesteday and going to Zumba this afternoon. Getting my head back into the exercise malarkey. 
Definitely need to plan my lunches for this week. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, x


----------



## Rachy225

Hi ladies, hope it's ok to join. Me and my DH had a failed ICSI cycle on 22nd Jan and are currently waiting to go and speak with the consultant next week to discuss the failed cycle and plan our FET. Hope everyone has had a good weekend x


----------



## Sah78

Kazzzee - sorry to hear you haven't been well must of been a worry 

Rachy- welcome but sorry that you have had a failed cycle hopefully the consultant should have some answers for you


----------



## Kieke

Treaclecat - welcome! Glad you are going to give it another go. 

kaninchen - I was always very worried about having to take time off. If I understand correctly you need to cover just the week before the Easter holidays. Why don't you get your clinic or GP to give you a sick note for this week, they can write on it 'gynaecology procedure'. 

kazzzee - what a scary and painful experience! I hope you are back home and no longer in so much pain. The little ones will have to stay put a bit longer!

andade - my appetite is back and yesterday and today I have had carrot cake for breakfast! 

Rachy - welcome! Sorry to hear you are finding yourself in limbo. Do you know when you will be having your FET? And how many frosties do you have? 

Hope the pupo ladies are hanging in there! 

Thanks for all the birthday wishes ladies!
I have had a good birthday and it was nice to share our news with some more people. 
I think I might have had a turning point since I have had no sickness since Saturday and I feel a bit more energetic. Maybe this is the start of the honeymoon trimester?


----------



## Rachy225

Thanks ladies. We have to wait three months before we start our FET so anytime after April. We've got 8 Frosties so fingers crossed we've got a good one in there!!


----------



## sfg29

Evening everyone  

Kieke - Happy belated Birthday!    Glad to hear you had a lovely time celebrating and more importantly, the sickness is subsiding and you're feeling more energetic. Now you can enjoy the rest of the pregnancy    Sorry about your Dh's friend, that's so sad.

Kazzzee - so sorry to hear you've been in a lot pain, how awful.  I've never had kidney stones but can imagine it's very painful.  I hope you are feeling a bit better now and the twinnies are all well and healthy.

Mogg - so jealous you've lived in so many amazing countries!  I really enjoyed a glass of cava with breakfast on Saturday but couldn't have anymore than that even though my heart kept saying "drink the whole bottle, it's free god damit!" but my head kept saying "no, you'll feel terrible afterwards and it would ruin the rest of the day for you".  Needless to say my head won    Glad to hear Malachys passport has finally come through and I don't blame Irish granddad wanting to kidnap the both of you as I'm sure he's such a cutie that everyone will fall in love with him.

Em - hope you and the trio are well?  How's the 2ww going for you?  I think talking to your embies is a very natural thing to do as I did the same back in Oct and I was also constantly stroking/rubbing my belly too!

Amy - the orangeness in the chocolate never occurred to me so I'm glad you've pointed that out as now I can eat it guilt free!  So what is the latest post work out snack you've had?  

Sah - how are you doing my lovely?  I hope the 2ww is treating you well albeit the extra emotions from the crinoline gel!  I know how you feel as I am always a blubbering wreck during the 2ww and it's got to the point where I am not allowed to watch any animal rescue programs! 

Andade - nice to hear from you!  Glad the job is going well but sounds like you're working too hard so I think you should treat yourself to a skinny cocktail as a reward?  Well done the exercise, I'm sure you'll reach your weight/bmi target by time you have your appointment  

Kaninchen  - sorry to hear your af was 4 days early this month, it's so annoying when body don't play ball.  My cycle has gone from 28/29 days to 31/32 days and now it looks like I need a couple of days off around the end of the month which is always a busy time at work but my boss knows the score so there's not a lot she can do about it!  Like Kieke said, perhaps you can get your GP to write you a sick note?

Jenni - how's the shxt pit?  My shxt pit is not improving so going to up ante on the job hunting front.  Definitely had enough and it's not worth the stress as I need to focus on me and my upcoming tx.  Hope Brian and Rocky are well?  Has Brian decided to accept the job offer?

Bluestone, Treaclecat & Rachy, welcome!  

Bluestone - glad you managed to get your meds sorted.

Treaclecat - your upcoming tx will be here in no time.  FC you get the all clear on your repeat smear and nk biopsy.

Rachy - sorry to hear about your recent BFN, it sucks doesn't it?  I hope you and DH are being kind to each other and the next 3 months will go quickly for you as I know you'll be raring to go.  I'm pleased you've got lots of frosties and I'm sure there is a good one in there!  Are all your frosties blasts?

AFM, thanks for all the birthday wishes I've had a lovely weekend away in Lisbon, the city is so beautiful and full of history.  We didn't get to see all of the city has to offer despite walking 12 miles each day on the Friday and Saturday!!  We were exhausted by the end of the day but the regular coffee and portugese tart stops kept us going    We were very lucky with the weather as it was glorious, average temp was 16/17 degrees so it was nice eating lunch and dinner al fresco style.  

Work is getting difficult, the relationship between myself and my manager is strained at the moment and not sure if we can come to a middle ground.  I've told her I am unhappy and I'm not sure if this role is right for me right now.  I think hand on heart, I need to find something less stressful and possibly have to start considering jobs lower in pay.  Ironically, I've got a interview on Thursday for a job that pays more money but with more travel involved so we will see.

Tx wise, just emailed a clinic about having a intralipid session in a couple of weeks so FC they can fit me in the date I want.  I've also started my acupuncture session up again and had the first one tonight.  It was a good session catching up the therapist and I told her all about my work stress so she stuck a couple of more needles for that.  I'm also hoping AF will arrive next weekend so that ET will be midweek as flights to Prague tends to be cheaper then.  

xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Luvs 

Very quick post as full of snot....poorly sicky bad! 

Kieke....Happy belated birthday sweetheart!! 
Can I ask you Kieke.....a lady at work (customer/friend) has had major back surgery 2yrs ago....they put metal rods in her back..
She's in so much pain that in March she's having an operation so they can "cortorise" the nerves.....if it's not to forward of me to ask....has your hubby had that op?.....she's very scared and they haven't given her much info.
Thank you! 

SFG::: Glad you had a nice time hun!!.xx
Does the fact that you've made your mind up about Mozzers feel better?....I think it's the right thing to do tbh.
Your job's different to mine and I know you're under more pressure....stuff the buggers!
They're cutting hours at our place!!....I just go in and do my job now but I can't fake it anymore if you know what I mean?!
No more Jolly Jen... 

Amy::: Hope you're OK hunny!!....glad you like the turbine idea!!  

Huge hugs and loves to all........(Kazzee hope you and the bub's are ok!) 
Have a good one girls...xx


----------



## Kieke

Rachy - wow 8 frosties! These 3 months will fly by.

sfg - sounds like you had a great birthday weekend!
Sorry that things at work have become so bad... If the interview on Thursday goes well you mind find that it's worth it to travel a bit further for? 

jenni - ask away!
Sorry to hear your friend is suffering. I just read some articles on the procedure you mentioned. It's not what my DH had but he had something similar done as a diagnostic procedure. For him it didn't really work and we are back at the pain clinic next week to discuss the outcome and how to go further... I just so hope there is something they can do.
The procedure you mention is  minimally invasive so there aren't many risks involved and a quick recovery should follow. I know any procedure in the lower back area is scary but to me it sounds like something that has a good change of giving some pain relieve! I hope it all goes well. 

I'm starting to go slightly mad sitting at home all the time... I have 2 interviews this week but it's all such a slow process... I'm starting to worry about it all, we are now living of the minimal savings we have (left over form the treatment fund!) which is far from ideal.


----------



## shanklygates77

Hello,
Could I please join.  We had our first cycle of ICSI and got a BFN on New Years Eve.  We have 4 frosties and have to wait 3 months until we can start again. 
In the interim I have to have a hysteroscopy - not sure why they didn't do this before but hey ho.  
Looks like it will be April/May before we are back on the merrygoround assuming all goes well.  Not too bad as I get married at the end of April in Italy (wedding date was planned to allow me to be post 12 weeks should first cycle have worked) so I will be kept busy until then and doc says I couldn't fly early on anyhow.  

Hope all is well with you.  Rachy I see you are in the same boat as me.  Did you have your post cycle appointment?  Mine was useless but they did say that they will take the frosties on to blastocyst before implanting which I was pleased about.  They do a 2 day et as standard at my clinic which seems unusual and I was never convinced about it.


----------



## oscar13

Hello my gorgeous lovelies! Sorry I have been AWOL but my notifications seem to have stopped (very annoying). Just read back through 7 pages (whilst boob monster has been feasting) so apologies ahead of time for everything that I know I will forget!!

Firstly, happy belated birthdays to Kieke and SFG!!!

Sfg, so pleased you have had a lovely trip away, you deserve it. I will keep my fingers crossed that the interview goes well so you have options xx

Kieke, fabulous news on the Harmony results and congratulations on expecting a beautiful little girl! I was really lucky with the antenatal stuff here - we did a 1 day ante natal class together and a 3 hour breast feeding class, I then did 3 relaxation classes (all nhs provided). On top of that we paid for a hypnobirthing course which I cannot recommend highly enough. I would really recommend getting "The Hypnobirthing Book" by Katherine Graves!!!!! Even uf you don't want to do a course (I did it to encourage OH to get on board - he loved it and is totally behind it now) the book gives you all the tools and info you need.

Em and Sah congratulations on being PUPO!! How are you feeling? I hope the 2ww is kind to you and sending out loads of positive vibes xxx

Mogg, so pleased all is arranged for your trip to Ireland, I hope you both have a fantastic time - just make sure Grandad Mogg knows we want you back!!!

Welcome Rachy, Bluestone, Treaclecat and Shanklygates.

Jenni, sorry there has been no improvemnt at M, try not to let the b*ggers get you down, you know we love you xx Hope all is well with Brian? And give Rocky an extra cuddle from me 

Kazzzee, what a rough time you are having! Really hope ypu are over the worst of it and start feeling better soon. Xx

Kanchinen, I can only echo what some of the others have already suggested and maybe ask your GP for a Gynae sick note? Really hope it all wotks out for you, I was so lucky to have a supportive boss xx

Andade, try not to work too hard (although I am glad to see you are fitting in some sovcial time too). I would love a cocktail....I'm sure a little one wouldn't hurt! X

Amy, hope you are still holdinv tight and not getting blown away! I also love Poppets - in fact pretty much any type.of chocolate or sweet! I am surviving on such things at the mo (I knkw this is really bad) as I struggle to get a chance to make food any more......

Love to Cloudy, Fifty, Ustoget and everyone else I haven't mentioned xxx


----------



## Rachy225

Sfg, all of frosties were from a two day transfer so will see what the consultant says when we meet him to plan our FET.

Shankly, congrats on your upcoming wedding! Sounds amazing!! Sorry to hear about your BFN though, it really does suck!! We've got our post cycle appointment next Thursday so looking forward to hearing what they have to say and the next steps. Our clinic only did a 2 day et so fingers crossed they'll take ours to blasto, something to check next week! I never had to have a hysteroscopy either, not a standard thing at ours. Have you had yours booked in yet?


----------



## shanklygates77

Rachy- no not booked in yet.  The consultant said that it could take a while as she had to ask GP to refer us for this and then book in with us.  I am at the doctors next week for something else so will ask him if he has seen/sent back the referral.  
  
Just wish they had done it before.  I switched clinics after the initial tests (because Dorset clinic closed) and think this didn't help.  I had some borderline results with HSG and ultrasound but when they did an MRI they said all was good so the new clinic just ignored earlier worries and carried on with treatment.  At the time I was glad for no more delay but now I am wishing they had looked at this beforehand.

Good luck for your appointment.  Yes, I would ask about the blasto for frosties.  Mine mentioned a liberal or conservative defrosting also depending on if I wanted to keep any frosties back or just go for it with the 4 I have.  I thought the treatment cycle would be quicker but sounds like its the same length for me with me starting buseralin again and then going onto a HRT type thing to boost lining.  

When they did the ET they said the visibility was very poor.  Probably my hugely overfull bladder after misreading and drinking twice what I was supposed to.  That ET was all about me not wetting myself and I couldn't relax enough to think about what they were actually doing. Haha


----------



## Rachy225

Shankly, I am down in Dorset did you get sent over to Salisbury instead If you did I'm sure I will be having a similar appointment next week!!


----------



## shanklygates77

Rachy - yes I did!!!
How bizarre.  I thought it was odd we both had a 2dt as not many people seem to have it.  
Was gutted as really wanted Dr Dooley but Dr Fountain is nice too although I didn't have my meeting with him.  

That means you will probably have the same thing with your frosties being taken to blasto.  We will probably end up on cycle at the same time.


----------



## Rachy225

Shankly, as soon as you said Dorset I knew it had to be Salisbury!! I had Aarti but am meeting Dr Fountain next week for the follow up. That'll be nice if we were can have a cycle buddy to go through it all with


----------



## shanklygates77

I was the opposite and had Fountain for the EC and ET and then Aarti for the meeting.  
He is lovely and very reassuring - I am sure you will like him.  Aarti gave me the impression (might have been me being in a bad mood at being there after bad news) that she hadn't read our notes - especially when she told us to keep trying naturally while we waited for the next cycle.  Uuuuurrrrrm....the reason we are in this clinic is because that isn't an option.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Sah how are you doing in the pupo bubble? I hope it is being kind to you x  

Em I hope you are doing ok, keep talking to your embies to encourage them to snuggle in x  

Kazzzee sorry to hear you have been in a lot of pain, I hope you are feeling better now & have been allowed out of hospital & that the twins stay put for a while longer x  

Hello & welcome Rachy & shankly   sorry to hear about your bfns but great that you both have frosties waiting for you x  

Kieke I'm pleased to hear the party went well & you are starting to feel better, good luck with the interviews x  

Andade well done with getting back to exercise & resisting a cheeky cocktail although I'm sure you deserved one!  

Sfg I'm glad you had a nice weekend away & well done with all the walking   sorry to hear you are having trouble with m too, they don't sound like a very good company to work for!   Good luck with the interview on Thursday & the search for a new job, maybe one where you can do some work from home or something flexible so you can get a puppy?!  

Lovely jenni sorry to hear you have been ill, I hope brian & rocky have been looking after you & you start to feel better soon x  

Oscar I'm still here despite the best efforts of the wind trying to blow me away!   you definitely deserve chocolate to help keep your energy levels up whilst you look after the boob monster!  

Kaninchen did you get chance to speak to your clinic? Like the others said you could ask your gp for a sick note to cover treatment if it doesn't fit in with the Easter holidays x  

Mogg I hope you & malachy are doing well x  

Hello to anyone else I've missed  

I went to the gym on Sunday morning & managed 95 mins in the stepper & 6 mins on the powerplate then rewarded myself with profiteroles from a sainsburys profiterole tower!   I did another 80 mins on the stepper last night & had more profiteroles, I think I could get myself quite fit if I managed to give up chocolate!


----------



## jenni01

Morning Sweeties!!  

Cloudy::: Lot's of love and luck today hunny!!!   

Amy::: You see when you put this whole keeping fit thing into that perspective then I can get it!....do you have the profiteroles in front of you when you train?....like a carrot on a stick!? 

Oscar::: Glad the boob monster is feeding well!! 
Must admit your description is a bit daunting!!....so long as when he's 21 he's not demanding "Bitty!"  
Brian's fine hun thanks....Rocky's just horny naughty Rocky!!  

Huge hugs and loves to all 
Been up early as Brian's working away tonight so got up to help set him off!!....
Appointment next Tues so will feel less "limbo" then!

Anyway.....Have a good day all


----------



## mogg77

Morning jenni!   glad your appointments come round and things are moving! Is brian off for his new job or is he still deciding on that?
Your carrot on a stick idea reminds me of our local gym where i took malachy swimming- all the running machines face a huge maccy Ds!  
Love to everyone  hope pupo girls doing well xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Mogg's and Malachy!!
Oh that's just torture!!...why put a gym near McD's??....that's evil!! 
Aw what was the little fella like in the pool?...did he love it?

No Brian decided to stick with working for his nephew....he's still self employed but he didn't want to risk going somewhere else...
It sounded good on paper but that's what sales people do! 
Told him to get a job in Morrisons with me but he said      
Took that as a NO!!


----------



## oscar13

Ah morning you two! Did someone mention Maccy Ds?? I'm starving? That and the talk of profiteroles is making my tummy rumble!!

Jen, hope your appointment Tuesday is really positive xxx

I haven't seen a post from Cloudy in ages ....what has she got on? Good luck cloudy!!!!!


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all in limbo land!!

Thanks for he welcome xx

Otd is negative today so I'm def in limbo-land!!! Got to shift some pounds (well stones!) and think about my next move and find a clinic closer to where I live rather than london!  I can't face that trip again!!

Hope ur all ok and got ur own plans sorted xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Oscar and Dylan (aka boob monster!)...Ooh get yourself some food hun especially if he's on your knockers constantly!! 
I think next week will be all good cos spoke to the Dr's secretary and she was really helpful and nice!!

Blueestone::: Aw gawd sorry hun  
What are you having?...cos you can do normal IVF as well as DE etc abroad and it's ALOT cheaper!


----------



## mogg77

Morning oscar!
Sorry bluestone! Hope you're doing ok xx i agree abroad is a great option- of course its further than london but i treated my prague trip like a holiday and it was so relaxing compared to fitting around work.
I'll try not to mention maccy Ds again as your dieting! Theres a few ladies on here on a gym and weightloss regime- especially amy who combines it with profiterole mountains!  
Jenni if im honest malachy was more interested in looking at the ceiling! I think he was a little young!
Great the docs seems friendly, very positive.


----------



## jenni01

Moggs I'm sure the ceiling was most interesting!!....so have you painted or drawn above his cot then?..xx

Blueestone....Moggs worded that way better than I did!!...but I've been up early so do forgive me!..xx


----------



## kazzzee

Hi everyone! 

Just back from a physio appointment at the hospital. They have given me crutches! I'm collecting every issue you can get in pregnancy - one day I'll write a book  

I think I've been a bit mememe recently, I like to post here but it's hard when everything that is happening is causing problems. I don't want to come across as a moaner - I know just how lucky I am!!! 

Jennie I'm glad to see you are back on here a bit more regularly now. Hope things are ok at M and that hubbie is happy with his decision whether to take that job or not. Good luck for the appointment on Tuesday xx 

Mogg how old is Malachy now? Does it feel like time is flying by really fast? What did you decide in the end about the trip to Ireland? 

Same question to Oscar - how old is Dylan? I'm getting to the stage where mine are probably quite immanent so I'm trying to get as many tips as I can from people in the know - so you and Mogg have to tell me all! I think the fact that Ustoget rarely gets on here suggests that two is making her very busy!!! 

Kieke remember that in a few months from now work really isn't going to matter to you. You obviously need something to tide you over, and you'll want the money, but speaking from experience rest is important too. How many weeks are you now

SFG it's a shame you are feeling unhappy at work, you've had so much to deal with at work and with the IVF. You and your manager had such a good relationship - what went wrong At least remember that your manager understands infertility - she is the one who had the miscarriage last year isn't she? Could she be suffering again? Or have I completely confused her with someone else? For me going through IVF and pregnancy with a manager who 'got it' made everything possible. It's worth it's weight in gold and all that. 

Andade I'm trying my best to avoid stress which isn't easy. The house is still in disarray. The things I wanted to do at the flat before the letting agent came round didn't get done because I was in hospital (but it has been painted so it looks nice). Im worried the twins will arrive before the wedding - or on the day or similar! I just feel like life is out of control and all I can do is watch it all swirl around me!! Been using breathing techniques to stay calm though. Hope you are doing ok. 

Welcome to all the newbies. Some of us have been on this thread (well it's archives) for a year now and we've got so much out of the relationships we've formed, propping each other up during the hard times, celebrating the successes. It's nice to have friends in limboland because even those of us who are transitioning out have our tales of hope to share, and tons of good advice. There is so much expertise on these pages. xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Jenni you are so good getting up early with brian   chocolate is definitely my motivator for gyming, I don't think a carrot on a stick would be enough of a reward for me!   talking of vegetables I read a quote on pinterest the other day that said "the human body is 90% water so we're basically just cucumbers with anxiety"!   

Moggs well done for taking malachy swimming    there is a drive through maccy d on the way in to the car park of one of the other gyms in our town & a pizza hut opposite it!  

Oscar I hope you managed to get something nice to eat x  

Bluestone I'm so sorry you got a bfn   where are you based? like the others said going abroad for treatment is definitely worth investigating, I have heard lots of positive things from people who have gone to clinics abroad & it is something I will look to do after my fet x   

Em & sah I hope you are both doing ok in your pupo bubbles x  

Sfg I hope work is ok, good luck with the interview today x  

Hello andade, cloudy, kaninchen, kieke, kazzzee & anyone else I've missed  

I had my blood test results back yesterday, hiv, hep b & hep c all clear & tsh came back as 2.86, my gp says this is normal but from what I have read some clinics like it to be below 2 & close to 1 for treatment. I emailed the results to my clinic & I'm just waiting to see what they say, I also mentioned that I often have very cold hands & feet & have noticed I seem to be losing more hair at the moment (not loads just there seems to be more coming out when I brush or wash it!  ) so now my clinic probably think I am a bit crazy - one of the dangers of consulting dr google & linking things together despite not having any medical knowledge!   Went to the gym last night but didn't have any treats after so I figure that means I can have guilt free chocolate cake today?!


----------



## mogg77

Oh kazzeee you poor thing! I can imagine its hard to think of anything else with what you've on your plate! Are you having a simple wedding or a bigger one? Maybe you could tie the knot and have the reception/ party after the birth to save you overstretching yourself??
Malachy is eight weeks, and I'm only just starting to feel like I'm coming out of the fog- its such a blur at the start! So my advice, dont plan anything for the first couple months, dont expect too much of yourself in terms of getting stuff done, housework, routines etc, limit visitors unless they are there to help! Get some meals in the freezer for the first week- anything else you can think of to ask go ahead though I'm far from an expert still! Oh and loads of easy snack food in for next to the sofa when youre breastfeeding
Malachy keeps me super busy- i wasnt allowed to get dressed till 11:30 and still havent had a proper wash- been waiting for him to sleep! I manage to get on here a lot as I'm frequently chained to the sofa breastfeeding! 
I would love to hear how ustoget is doing- USTOGET WHERE ARE YOOUUU!!? 
Amy its better to mention than not- its crazy how the strangest syptoms can be significant.
My brothers gf just got diagnosed with thyroid problems, one of the symptoms she noticed was the outside halves of her eyebrows were falling out- whod guess that?!

Ps youll all have to excuse my spelling and lazy punctuation! ive finally learnt how to turn autocorrect off as it was driving me mad!


----------



## Kieke

shanklygates77 - welcome and sorry that you are finding yourself in limbo!
I had a hysteroscopy before my FET and I'm convinced it did the trick! Knowing what I know now I would encourage people to have one before they start private treatment. I hope you don't have to wait too long for your appointment. Sounds like you will be very busy the next couple of months! 

oscar - I think I will order that book, thanks for the tip. I'm not sure what is offered on the NHS antenatal wise but I will check when I have my 16 week appt. DH doesn't want to join in on the 17.5 hours course which might be a bit ott anyway. And it's £200...

Amy - I think I need to bite the bullet and go to the gym tomorrow! 
I now want profiteroles.... I've been having a daily corneto of late...  
Glad your blood results came back ok, I can understand you want to make sure everything is perfect to start again.

Sah & Em - how are you doing?? 

jenni - bitty  
Yeah to your appointment next week! You will be in the swing of things again soon!

mogg - I'd love to go baby swimming! Does Malachy enjoy it? 

Blueestone - sorry to hear you had your bfn confirmed... I echo the others and would explore the options of going abroad, that would have been our next step.

kazzzee - oh my, you have hit the jackpot haven't you?
Are you in much pain? And do you still manage to work?
The sooner I find work the better. I'm not bothered about working as close as possible to my due date, we will see what surprises are thrown at me!
So is your flat now rented out? 
And you don't come across as a moaner at all! We all know each other well enough by now so don't hold back on sharing your experiences. 
I'm 14 weeks!  

I just had my consultant appt at the hospital, what a waste of time!
She could not get my notes up on her pc (not that there will be many at this point) so asked me why I was there! I said age and IVF. She prescribed me Aspirin and said I will have more scans later on but that was it. She was surprised I have to do the glucose test because I did not look out of proportion weight wise! I take a compliment like that any day  
Seeing her again after 20 week scan and she said that there is no reason I can't give birth in the midwife let birthing centre if all continues to go well.

So I had 3 interviews (2 yesterday and 1 today) and 1 of them might be a possible winner! The only concern is the distance (25 miles, 50 mins outside rush hour) but I'm willing to go for it. The company is also worried that it might be too far but I managed to convince them I like driving lol  
They really like me and think I will fit in well and I will know if the job is mine by the end of this week!
DH isn't pleased with the distance and also doesn't like that there are chemicals on site but I'm sure it will be fine for a couple of months. I will be in the office and wont have any involvement with the manufacturing side of things.

Big hello to everyone else! xx


----------



## Kieke

Quick update ladies:
I've got the job and am starting on Monday!
Back to normality and bye bye 10 hours sleep at night... will need to leave at 7.15 in the morning but will soldier on! 
Still got an interview tomorrow for a company right on my doorstep. I will still go and see how it goes.


----------



## Amy76

Kieke congratulations on the new job   I hope the interview tomorrow goes well to give you options, especially if there isn't any travelling for it   sorry to hear the consultant appointment was a bit of a waste of time but it's good that you will get more scans so you can see you lo more often   I definitely recommend the sainsburys profiterole tower, maybe you should get one to celebrate the new job!  

Kazzzee sorry to hear you are facing so many issues with the pregnancy, hopefully the twins will stay snuggled up safely where they are until after the wedding x  

Mogg it is interesting to hear about your brothers gf, the only reason I thought the hair loss might be related to the thyroid results was because of Dr Google!  

Jenni I imagine you are ready for bed now after your ridiculously early start!  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## mogg77

Good ole dr google hey amy? I bet the doctors hate it  ! My brother and gf are trying to concieve too but she has irregular periods so theyre hoping treatment for thyroid may help...
Kieke well done! It must be a relief, apart from losing the lie-ins of course, but it has to be better financially and also for the maternity pay x i have to say, i have found myself doing ok on maternity pay , on paper its a lot less than my job but once you factor in housing benefit, child benefit and child tax credit im actually coping fine.
Malachy was actually a bit cold swimming, so i have him a wetsuit for next time. I want to try the '. Nivirna baby' thing but didnt have the nerve last time!


----------



## kazzzee

Mogg I love the idea of the Nivana baby shot. How did Malachy take to swimming? 

Kieke great news even if the job isn't on your door step. It will be a weight off your mind. And you won't be there for long really... Great that you can go in the birthing centre. There are so many things you can use in the centres and it's a much nicer atmosphere from what I've seen  

Amy I think I'm more qualified than most doctors thanks to Dr Google  

I how have a lovely pair of crutches from my trip to the hospital for physio earlier today


----------



## oscar13

Whoop whoop way to go Kieke!!!! Xx


----------



## kaninchen32

Evening ladies, first night of the week where I'm not sat doing schoolwork till 11pm!

Kieke- congratulations on the job and good luck for your interview tomorrow, as the others have said will be good to have options.

Mogg- cool you have Malachy swimming already, a Nirvana baby shot would be awesome!

Amy - well done for hitting the gym and not eating treats!. Stay away from Dr Google!!

Kazzee - hope your week gets better, sending you positive vibes that the babies will stay put until after the wedding!

Hello to everyone else, falling asleep here so going to get an early night!



Bluestone  - sorry about your bfn, hope you are ok. Have you booked a follow up appointment?


----------



## Blueestone

Hi

Yes I've booked a face to face that's included in my package thingy for the end of February ... Lots of questions!


----------



## andade

Hi all! 

I can only scroll back a day, so I'll keep it brief and get back to regular posting as I'm finding it difficult to catch up properly.  

Kazzee - So sorry to hear that you're on crutches now.  I hope that you take it easy alough I can imagine that it must be hard. Don't worry about writing 'me' posts. You are very supportive to everyone else over the mo the and you are going through so much at the moment do deserve some support yourself.    So feel free to rant away and I hope your breathing exercises are working and that the babes are ok. 

Kieke - Congratulations on your successful interview!  I can imagine that must be a weight off your mind. Although it would be a great bonus if you were successful in your next interview, to give you more choice.

Amy - Pleased that your results have come back ok. Just hope your biopsy results come back soon too.
Your gym regime of exercise and treats would definitely be a no no for me!  Think I'd be putting on rather than losing. 

Jenni - Glad to see you on her and great that the appointment is nearly here. Good sign that the sec is realky nice. 

Mogg - Hope Malachy enjoyed the swimming. 

Kaninchen - Glad you've had a work free night! Not enough when you're a teacher. 

My brains gone foggy , so I'm just gonna say hello to everyone  I've missed. Hope all the PUPO ladies are doing well and that everyone else is having a good week. 
Night night, x


----------



## jenni01

Morning!!

Kieke:: Congratulations on the job!! 
But of course Good luck today!!!

Kazzee::: Your journey "Anika Rice"....still continues!!...you must be exhausted!! 

Please forgive my lack of saying Hi to everyone as I'm pooped!....long story short he came home and I've only had about 4hrs kip!!
No there was no sex!! 
Going to try and grab an hour before work!!

Lots of loves and hugs


----------



## Sah78

Sorry I haven't been on here the 2ww has been doing my head in. Got up this morning ( 10dpt) to spotting   Please don't let it be over again. 

I hope everyone else is ok I will catch u prop later


----------



## kaninchen32

Hi ladies, a massive big t.g.i.f from me!! Am losing my voice and struggling to keep a cold at bay :-/

Bluestone - hope your talk with the consultant will leave you feeling positive about steps forward - I was gutted when our cycle failed the clinic seemed non-plussed but I wonder if maybe because we are nhs funded we aren't being offered all the bells and whistles. That said they are starting me on a higher dose of gonal f this time, so a change which will hopefully help!

Sah78 - hoping your spotting is your embie snuggling in, fingers crossed for you!!

Jenni - you'll be pleased to have d.h home, I'd be so grumpy on 4 hours sleep!

Andande - how are things? Hope you have a relaxing weekend ahead!

So I have my schedule in today's post and have arranged for the drugs delivery. Am booked in for a scratch on the 18th of Feb- willing to try any extras if it will help! Now here's the tricky part - my hoping for the main part of the cycle to fall in the Easter holidays has completely gone out the window :-(  my schedule has baseline, 4 monitoring scans egg collection and embryo transfer all in the first 3 weeks of March. There is no way I will be able to attend all this appointments without telling work! I'm worried that if I tell work they will be really unsupportive and make the whole situation even more stressful but then if I don't tell them it will be impossible to get to the appointments.... Urge, once again I say - why does life have to be sooooooooop complicated!!


----------



## Em 40

Hi everyone sorry I haven't been in touch even trying to keep myself occupied and chilled on day 8 lol.

Promise I'll catch up on the last week or so skimmed some updates with job interviews, food weddings, so much going on.
I'm all good no real symptoms just the std bloating and still injecting in belly. Have been stuck on the side of a motorway keeping my mum with dementia calm lol and stayed really calm. I think it's the fresh nutribullet smoothies lol.
I hope everyone is ok. Ave great weekends everyone xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Mogg I love that malachy has a wet suit, it would be really cool if you could get a picture of him underwater x  

Kaninchen sorry the dates for treatment don't fit in very well with the Easter holidays, is your clinic far from work? Maybe they could fit some of your scans in around your working day? If you are worried just get the Dr to sign you off, not long until half term & hopefully you will get chance to relax a bit x  

Andade I'm sure my gyming regime would be more successful without the treats!   hope you have had a nice weekend x  

Jenni I hope you have managed to catch up on some sleep, not long now until your appointment x  

Sah I really hope it is just a bit of spotting & everything is ok x   

Em sorry to hear you got stuck on the motorway with your mum, well done for staying calm   I hope your embies are settling in x  

Kazzzee I hope your pain is easing & you have had a better weekend x  

Kieke how did the other interview go? Good luck with the new job, I hope the early start isn't too much of a shock! X  

Bluestone i hope you are doing ok x  

Oscar I hope Dylan is letting you have some rest & some nice treats to keep you going x  

Sfg how are you doing? How did the interview go last week? Hope you are ok x  

Hello cloudy, shankly & anyone I've missed  

Still waiting to hear back from my clinic about my tsh level, but I think I have come up with a solution for if the hairloss gets really bad - my hair is pretty much the same colour as our long haired miniature dachshund so I think I can probably make myself a hairpiece!


----------



## kazzzee

I managed three days at home before I was back in hospital.  I'm actually finding it quite amusing! We went to see a community midwife because we were worried about the way my feet, ankles and legs have swollen up. And she took my blood pressure and it was high so she said we should go straight in to hospital and warned us that if it's preeclampsia there was a chance I'd be having them (before you get excited I haven't yet!) 

Hospital checked my blood pressure again and it was ok, so they were happy. But my kidney wanted in on the action so suddenly I was in an immense amount of pain from that again. Result = Two night in Ipswich hospital (so much nicer than Croydon). 

We are having someone in to hopefully fix a squeaky floorboard in the house today - I think it's going to be a big job because it's the kind of squeak that spreads through half of our room and half of the spare room. House is probably falling down. I just know we have to get it fixed or it will be stressful with the babies. Because we don't have doors on the rooms upstairs right now and I need to rest somewhere away from stress, I'm staying at a nearby hotel. They even put me in a disabled room lol. It's probably good for me to be away from the house, as I've said before the whole house is in disarray, it's not as if we have less than a month, possibly before the little monkies join us... Stressful - and I need to be keeping blood pressure down. So a disabled hotel room it is then! 

So that was my weekend! From today I'm officially off work - although this is holiday rather than mat leave. I'm so used to working that I'm not sure what to do! It's not as if I can move though so I'm a bit limited. 

Amy76 it's a thyroid thing isn't it has it come up before? A friend of mine from this forum has thyroid issues and I'd definitely recommend getting them seen too if you can - where are you based? 

Em good luck for day 11 - you must be getting close to collection. 

Kanichen don't let yourself get stressed about work finding out, with these things we can't choose the optimum time. They should be supportitive, but at least you have a bit of warning so you can book some time off if necessary? Is that something you could do? 

Sah I hope the outlook is good. Hoping that was implantation bleeding. You must be around test date now - news? 

I'm going to have to go now as my eyes keep glazing over and I drop the phone. It's probably the pain drugs I'm on as they tend to knock me out a bit.


----------



## Kieke

Evening ladies!

mogg - I haven't looked into the benefits but I don't think we will get housing benefit... it will be tight but it has to work. 

Sah - hope it's implantation spotting!

kaninchen - don't stress yourself over the time off for appointments. I know it's easier said than done though... I was always very worked up about it at well. Just get yourself signed off.

Em - not long now! Hang in there. 

Amy - it was a shock this morning... 

kazzzee - oh my, the things that are happening to you! Glad you are seeing the funny side of it.
And hurray to holiday/maternity leave! When is your wedding taking place again? 

The interview on Friday went well but they are holding 2nd interviews and I'm not sure if I will be able to attend now I have started the new job. My instinct however told me that they would not be pleased once I announce my pregnancy... 
My first day at the new job was ok, nice people but not much to do for me... I understand that not everything was up and running yet but I was left to read the staff handbook for the first 3 hours of the day - didn't get they impression they are very busy so not sure why I'm needed?
But we will see how it goes. Actually not as knackered as I thought I would be but than again I haven't done much!


----------



## Sah78

Amy- I hope you have heard back from clinic

Kieke- hopefully they will have something your you to do today😴

Kazzzee- you poor thing you have been through it

Kanichen- not long till you get started don't worry about work you will find a way around it. I was the same in my treatment too. 

Jenni- you are starting treatment again as well aren't you? Hope you managed to catch up on sleep. 

Emm- hope you are ok

Hi to Andade, Oscar, mogg and anyone else I missed

The spotting turned into a period so me and dh prepared for the worst 😪 Over the weekend. Today was otd and confirmed bfn. Don't want to give up on this. I hope the hospital can think of other things we can try, maybe more stuff to help with implantation.


----------



## Kieke

Sah - so sorry to read it did not work out for you. It's such a disappointment.
Hopefully once you have had your review you can make a plan for how to go forward. But for now, take your time and take it easy. Much love x 

Jenni - good luck today!


----------



## shanklygates77

So sorry Sah.  That's heartbreaking.  Big hugs.


----------



## mogg77

Really sorry sah, hope you and oh okay xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Sah I'm so sorry it was a bfn   it really is hard when you put yourself through so much, take some time out & be kind to yourself & when you feel ready book your follow up & see what they suggest, sending lots of hugs x  

Kieke hopefully the new job will become a bit busier & more interesting as you settle in x  

Kazzzee sorry to hear you are having so many problems at the moment   I hope you managed to get some rest at the hotel & the men have been able to fix the squeaky floorboards   I am having treatment at Bourn Hall near Cambridge but am based in Bedford, I still haven't heard from back from my clinic but I checked with my gp & my tsh is 2.86 now & was last checked in May 2013 before my first round of ivf when it was 2.99, but no one ever mentioned whether that was too high. A few of my old cycle buddies have said their clinics would put them on medication at anything above 2.5 & ideally the figure should be below 2 & as close to 1 as possible for treatment, it is all so confusing!  

Jenni wishing you lots of luck for your appointment today, I hope they are helpful & agree to do some tests before project defrost x  

Em hope you are ok, fx for good news x  

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## kaninchen32

Evening ladies, just popping on quickly struggling with a cold this week and off to bed soon.

Sah - so sorry it was a bfn, I hope you have some treats for yourself. Sending you lots of virtual hugs


----------



## kazzzee

Sorry to read it didn't work out Sah. I don't know a lot about your story but it seems to me you'd really benefit dark focusing on egg quality, am I right? What suggestions have been made in that respect by your hospital? Have you seen anyone about supplements and nutritional stuff you can do to improve egg quality? Your OH can also do similar for his swimmers. You need three months to get that all straight.

Squeaky floorboard fixed. Finally feel like we might be able to get everything straight in the house. Fingers crossed!!! Not hat I'm aloud to do any unpacking! I've been relaxing as much as possible to keep my blood pressure down which is scarily high now (I am sure I have preeclampsia but they aren't worried enough about it yet to do anything other than monitor it twice a week). Mostly I've been wedding planning for our incredibly short notice wedding that is now less than two weeks away on Tuesday 23 Feb!!! I don't know, we wait 22 years and then rush it all through last minute!


----------



## Sah78

Thank you for your support on here it means a lot. 

Kazzzee- how exciting planning your wedding. Have you got a dress in mind? Yeah my eggs aren't great I have always got a day 2 or three transfer and the most I have had collected was 5 never any frozen either. I have never been told to take supplements dh has been taking wellman and proxeed for motility.i think that because we moved hospitals this time it was back to square one as barts ( the original hospital) didn't send over my notes so all they had to work on was my rough schedules from the last two cycles.  I have my follow up tomorrow which I think is mega fast ( nice to speak to someone tho). 

Jenni- I hope your appointment went well. 

Sfg- I hope work is ok and your boss is being ok.

Love to everyone. I hope everyone had lovely  pancakes last night.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi All!

Just thought i'd drop in and say hi.

Been for my first appointment at care today and what a difference! had a 3d scan where I learnt I have 2 cysts on my cervix but they are not too worried about them, also after being on various drugs for 3 months they don't seem to have made a difference to my lining.

Care have now applied to have my 2 frosties moved over from st marys so as soon as I get them I can start my cycle (no D/r this time though and the addition of another couple of bits and pieces)

Sadly though I have been told today that after I've used up my remaining NHS funding that my best chance will be surrogacy as there won't be anything else they can do for my lining . Obviously I'm completely heart broken about this and the decision to have the ERPC after my MMC is the worst decision I ever made


----------



## sfg29

Evening Everyone

Sorry for being awol again, work has been relentless but it has improved slightly though.

First of all, I want say I'm so sorry to read your news Sah, sending you a big virtual squeeze right now .  I echo what Kazzzee says about improving egg and sperm quality with supplements and diet, it can be done and this will be the perfect time to do it before you cycle again.  It worked for us as my first clinic didn't mention it either and as a result we only had 1 day2 embie to transfer and no frosties.  After taking supplements and a diet overhaul, our 2nd cycle gave us 6x day3 embies, transferred 2 and four went in the freezer.  We defrosted 2 Oct and we got our clinic to cultivate them to day 5 and luckily they did but it wasn't meant to be.  We're going back for our remaining 2 in a couple of weeks so fingers crossed, one of them stick!  I hope the follow up goes well tomorrow and I hope they can come up with a plan for your next cycle xx

Kieke - Congratulations on the new job!  I agree with Amy that your job will become more interesting as you settle in - it's always boring at the beginning anyway so just enjoy the easy ride for now  

Kazzzee - so please to read the squeaky floorboards have been fixed!  You've got so much going on right now, I don't know how you can keep calm let alone relax!!!  And how exciting your wedding is in 2 weeks?  Definitely a good distraction for you now and like Sah said, have you got a dress in mind?  

Jenni - my sugar puff how are you?  Did you managed to sweet talk clinic today?  You're right about my job though, now that I have made the decision to leave, I feel so much better. 

Amy - how's the gym/treat going?    We had profiteroles and macarons at the weekend and it made me think of you!    Sorry to hear your tsh level is not where it should be, is there anything you can do to lower it?  Also I can't believe you're based in Bedford, we're practically neighbours as I'm in Kettering.  I hear Bourn Hall is excellent so fingers crossed they have a plan for you.

Em - hope you're ok and your OTD must be soon, how are you feeling?

Kaninchen - great news you got your schedule in the post but bummer that it's just before easter!  Can't remember who suggested to get yourself signed off but I agree you should do it to avoid the questions if you're not comfortable with telling people at work.  I know it's not ideal but sometimes you have to be selfish and put yourself first.  Plus it's stressful when you're cycling anyway so it's one less worry to think about.

Mogg - hope you and Malachy are well?  Love the Nirvana water baby thingy, a couple of my friends did it with their babies and photos are amazing!

Oscar - same to you, hope you and the boob monster are well?  

NuttyNat - welcome back!  Great news you can start tx soon, FC it won't be long.  Sorry to hear you've got lining issues, I hear Neupogen washes can improve lining perhaps you could ask Care if that would be beneficial to you?

Hello to anyone else I've missed off....Andade, Shankly, Bluestone, Cloudy, Fifty....hope you lovely lot are ok?

AFM, work is still pants but FC I won't be there long, unless this cycle works and I am stuck there for the next 9 months.  Interview went well last Thursday but unfortunately I didn't get the job as the role requires me to influence senior managers and he wasn't sure if I was strong enough to do that.  I agreed with him plus the job environment was also similar to M which put me off as that's what I'm trying to get away from!  Had another interview after work today which went well so awaiting to hear if I get invited back for the second interview and got another one lined up on Friday so fingers crossed, one of them is a winner!  

Started my meds today as my AF arrived today - 3 bloomin days early which is annoying as now ET is pencilled in for Sat 27th and flights are £120 more expensive at the weekend than midweek      The upside to this is that I will not need to book any time off work as will be able to fly off straight after work on the Friday and then fly back Sunday night - providing the embies survive the thaw and get to blasts again.

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Sorry for being awol but haven't been getting notifications of new posts again (very annoying)!!

First things first, Sah I am so very sorry about your bfn. Sending massive hugs to you and your OH. Xxx

Nuttynat, I'm sorry to read the feedback you have had. What remaining NHS funding do you have? Is it just the FET? I know it's not a magic solution but have you tried taking high strength omega 3 (not from cod liver though)? It is meant to help with blood and lining. Also meant to be of benefit is beetroot juice and acupuncture. I'm not sure if you have already tried these things but if you haven't there is nothing to loose by trying them in time for your FET xx

Kazzzee, I have kept the 23rd free ready for my invite!!!! On a serious note what is your bp up to now (mine reached 170/105)?? 

SfG, whoop whoop for starting your meds (although sorry the timing wasn't better), it won't be long now. Good luck for the interviews although I hope you get stuck at your current job because you get a fabulous bfp soon xx

Jenni my love, how did it go? Xx

Ahhh it looks like the boob monster has finally drifted off (whilst still attached to me!) so I am going to make the most of it and try and catch some precious sleep myself before its too late. He will be 7 wks tomorrow and I can't get over how quickly he is growing and changes so much! He had his 1st swimming lesson monday and loved it.

Hi to everyone else and will catch up soon xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning!! 

Firstly "Sah"...I echo everyone else...I am truly sorry for you and your fella hunny 
Please know that we are here for you..xx

SFG::: Ah I see you are now using the "Sugar Puff!!" 
It will stick you know and then people will think you're mad!!
Great news about your FET!!!....even though it's a bummer with the flights but it saves your holz and cash if you'd had to have unpaid leave!!
Ooh I hope you get a 2nd interview!!....but when you get your BFP you can go on your maternity from M and then just not go back!!....(thats my plan!)
I do wonder if head office are questioning why so many are jumping ship!!....one of our supervisors is standing down....ones leaving....the other's looking for another job....one girls not coming back after maternity....ones left....and I will go eventually!!
Can't wait for the survey thing we have to do this year!!...Mwhahahaha 

Oscar::: Wowsers!!!...Dylan is already 7 wks!! 
Bless him...besides being a boob monster what also little things does he do?

Just going to say Hellloooo to all  
So the hospital appointment went well.....the lady was really nice....she said she doesn't feel I need a hysto although said she would if I wanted but I said "No"....
She is happy to do the scratch after hearing from my clinic.....and she also took blood tests!!
So I'm quite happy!! 
My AF came yesterday tea time so if it stays like this I should be travelling over on 23rd May 
Luckily yesterday I did my winter/spring clean so I've had a bath to try and ease my tummy and took some painkillers!!
I have a week off so going to veg now!!
Quick question::: Those who took steroids for tx....when did you start taking them? and for how long?

Much loves to everyone....   

Filthy...


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

I hope everyone is ok and has a plan for their fertility journeys xx

I have bloods at gp today - amh and fsh. I'm 39 so hoping they're still ok, going to some open evenings at local clinics in a couple of weeks and my follow up consultation and counselling at lwc. I'm hoping to change from there only because of the distance really it's too much to keep going down there xx

I had bloods done last July so hoping they haven't changed much but I have had a birthday since then x


----------



## oscar13

Morning everyone x

Jenni, Good to hear the appointment went well I started the steroids at the same time I started stimming.....I was only on 10mg prednisolone. I then had intralipids a few days before EC. 
As for Dylan his smiles melt my heart, he has the cutest little chuckle and he makes cooing sounds etc when you talk to him. He was 10lb10 last thursday so not that heavy for his age (particularly when he was pretty heavy at birth) but he is pretty long and we have had to pack away all new born clothes and some 0-3 months!

Bluestone, good luck with the GP today and I hope the blood results bring positive news. Try not to worry too much about your age....there are a few of ys on here of a similar age with recent success xx

Well ladies it is nearly the weekend.....I hope you all have something lovely planned xx


----------



## mogg77

Morning ladies!
Jenni sounds positive at the hospital, and great you have yout plan in place- enjoy your week off, any plans? X
Oscar malachy is in 3-6m now too! 
Bluestone good luck with bloods, I'm sure it'll be fine, like oscar says theres a few of us been successful in your age range- i was 41 when i had malachy x
Sfg good luck on job! I just dont get these dumb companys losing good staff from crappy treatment. Next was the worst i ever worked for, the morale in that place was shocking, no good for staff productivity or loyalty at all.  They once spent the day taking notes on our toilet breaks then diciplining those that went too often.  Your et is so soon, times flown! 
Sah definitely get on the case with supplements. Its funny some clinics just dont mention it at all, i think especially nhs as they consider it unproven but im convinced it worked for me.
Nuttynat sorry to hear of your lining issues, fingers crossed things improve, glad that the treatment is good at new clinic.
Kazzeee you madwoman not long now till the wedding then! What a whirlwind! Are you out of the hotel? Hope bloodpressure stays stable, look after yourself and twinnies-No popping at the alter!
Keike hope youre well and not still bored in new job, are you keeping pg secret for now?
Love to andade, fifty, kaninchen, emz hope youre well, anyone else i missed xx
Afm malachy now has enough hair for a very respectable mohican a la mrMogg and we're off to take advantage of the free photoshoot offer at mothercare  also have flights to ireland booked for the 20th. His colic is easing thank goodness as didnt fancy a week at the inlaws with a screamer!


----------



## Rachy225

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing ok. Sorry to hear of the BFN's all the best to everyone with their journey.

We've been back this morning for our follow up meeting and discuss our FET. We've been given a couple of options; 

1. Thaw 2 and transfer if survive
2. Thaw 3 and do a cultured transfer of the best 2 (this gives us another go if the cycle fails) 
3. Thaw all 8 Frosties and see if they all make it to blasto and then transfer the top 1 or 2. Any others that make it to blasto can be frozen. Issue with this is we will put all our eggs in one basket (no pun intended!!!) 

So... Now we have a tough decision to make!!! Arghh 😩


----------



## Hopefull 37

Hi ladies, 

I'm new to this thread but been on this site about 5 years....I think.

I've had a lot of things happen in the last the few years(including ivf) and suffered anxiety and depression as a result. We are trying to find a local authority to register with at the moment.  My big worry is that they will use my issues against me.  I'm getting treated with meds and counselling.

Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Kieke

Sah - I'm also a firm believer of using supplements and diet to improve egg and sperm quality! Our clinic didn't 'believe' in it but I'm convinced it made all the difference for us.

kazzzee - I hope your little ones stay put! At least till after your wedding  
Glad you still manage to get things done even though you are supervising from the sideline  

nuttynat - so sorry to hear about the problems with your lining... I have no experience but do I understand correctly that the lining might actually be damaged?
Great news that you will start your FET soon! 

Sfg - hope you get asked back for a second interview! Great you have another interview lined up, plenty of options by the sound of it. 
Shame that ET is pencilled in for the weekend but as you say you won't need to take time off. You will be going to soon, so exiting! 

Oscar - 7 weeks already! I'm looking forward to baby swimming

jenni - great news you get to go back so soon!
Hope blood results will come back ok. Hope you enjoy your week off! If you get bored you can come and do our spring clean  

Blueestone - fingers crossed nothing has changed for you. 
Do you have many clinics nearby to choose from? 

mogg - yes I'm keeping it a secret! Hoping I can do so till I've had my 20 week scan but we have to wait and see... Because of my build I think I get away with it for a while. I can tell there is something going on but nobody else can. I did however have 2 friends running my stomach which I thought was odd because it's just belly fat at the moment!  
Ahww Malachy has a mohican... how cute! Not long before your trip, I bet you are exited! 

Rachy - tough decision indeed...
I know it's a personal decision but I always wanted to know what we were dealing with and pushed our only embie till blast before freezing. So it would be number 3 for me.  

Hopefull - sorry to hear about your struggles.   I didn't think they could use your issues against you? Can your counsellor advise you on that one? Hope you are on the right track and get the support you need. 
Reading your signature I see you already had 3 rounds so does that not mean you have to self fund? 

Well ladies my first week is done and dusted! I have tomorrow off because we have a follow up hospital appt for DH. It has been a bit better but it's still slow... I do believe that it will pick up so just have to stay positive and hang in there! The people are nice and the MD is lovely. I actually think she will react ok to my announcement... I was thinking I might pretend I found out late but I don't think I will do that. 

Happy almost weekend! xxx


----------



## Hopefull 37

Hi kieke, thanks for your advice. We were but we're no longer pursuing treatment. as we're pursuing adoption but not on the ladder we're in between at the moment.  Already worrying they might use my issues to turn us down.xxx


----------



## Kieke

Hopefull - sorry I misunderstood! I see where your coming from now.. I have no idea what the 'rules' are regarding adoption. Isn't there a section on here where you can ask an expert? Or maybe phone up and ask them without giving away your details? But the sooner you know the better! And even if it means you don't qualify now you can work on it and get yourself ready? I'm sure it's not all that simple but you have come so far, I'm sure that you will get there in the end! Stay positive! 😘


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Hopeful sorry to hear you have had a difficult time   A couple of my old cycle buddies who are looking at other options were talking about whether a previous history of depression or anxiety would affect adoption & one lady recommended first for adoption, apparently they are an information service & you can talk to them confidentially so it might be worth trying to contact them to ask some questions? I hope the medication & counselling is helping x  

Kieke I hope the hospital appointment for dh goes well tomorrow, great that you have made it through your first week in the new job & that your colleagues seem nice x  

Rachy great that you have options, I think I would hedge my bets & go with option 2, but I'm not as brave as kieke! Good luck whatever you decide x  

Mogg how cute that malachy has a mohican, I hope the photo shoot went well   one of my nieces had colic when she was little & my sister took her to a lady who did cranial massage which really helped x  

Oscar Dylan sounds really cute, I bet you forgive him all the sleepless nights as soon as his gives you a smile x  

Bluestone good luck with your search for a new clinic, I hope the blood tests results come back ok x  

Jenni hooray for the lovely helpful doctor & having a date to work towards x  

Sfg I can't believe you are only in Kettering, you really could borrow my dogs!!!   good luck with your job search although I am hoping this cycle works for you & you end up staying at m a bit longer   exciting that you have started your meds & have a date for et, I hope there aren't any nasty side effects. I have been to the gym 3 nights this week but have failed miserably with my post workout treats, even though there is a melt in the middle chocolate pudding in the fridge I have just had clementines except Tuesday when we had pancakes!  

Kazzzee great that the squeaky floorboard is fixed, I hope the wedding plans are going well x  

Kaninchen sorry to hear you have been ill, is it half term for you next week? Hopefully you will have time to rest & recover x  

Nuttynat sorry to hear about the lining but fx your mission to rescue your frosties will be successful x  

Sah how did your follow up appointment go? I hope they have come up with some ideas for your next steps x  

Em how are you doing? I really hope this cycle has worked for you x  

Andade I hope you are doing ok x  

Hello to anyone else I've missed  

My clinic came back to me about tsh levels & said there was no evidence that a level <2.5 was any better that a level <4.5 so my level of 2.86 was fine, I questioned the hairloss & they said I should contact my gp if I was worried but from a fertility point of view it isn't a problem   I had an email today from prof quenby saying the uterine biopsy results were normal, uNK of 4.75% & the upper limit of normal is 5%, I have a followup phone call next Tuesday to see what protocol she suggests so I will ask about tsh to get another opinion then decide what to do   I am currently taking pregnacare, vegetarian omega 3 & coq10, are there any other supplements anyone would recommend?


----------



## oscar13

Just a flying visit as it is late......Amy I also tòok vitamin D and Royal Jelly and 5mg (extra high dose) folic acid. Vitamon d and high folic acid are important (particularly if cycling before the summer) xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning 

Amy::: That all sounds good!!...I think!!...but I'm not as clued up as some!!... 
I take just about what you take but as you know am introducing Kelp pills....but never heard of the VitD before summer....that makes sense!!...( add that to list!)..xx

Hopeful::: I echo the others and would call an agency and ask them....I mean how can they expect people to not be depressed after going through tx!!?? 
Or post on the adoption thread....one of the girls on there will be able to help!

Kieke::: I would happily do your housework hun!!....I'm a weirdo! 
I'm glad your job is going well and your new MD is nice!!...Good luck with your DH's app! 

Oscar::: Aw I loved what you said about Dylan's giggles and gummy grins!!...so so sweet!! 

Moggs::: Jesus!!...Malachy is gonna be a big boy!!...I'm glad he's getting better!!...are you looking forward to going away?

SFG::: How are you holding up hun?...not long now!! 

Huge hugs and loves to everyone


----------



## Em 40

Bfn again..............
That's us done now 7 attempts and nothing 😢 Very frustrated, have never seen a positive on a hpt!
Undiagnosed infertility, no cycle problems high reserve, oh has double sperm count. From 3 clinics not one has said its because of this or that
Just think we've spent 30k for nothing. Could've had a total body overhaul lol
Stopping meds so AF will arrive later always does.

Is there any online fertility doctor sites to get some answers? Every post app has never provided answers they just say well maybe it's this maybe it's that. With tubes clear and lining no issues regular cycles I'd like to know whether natural conception is possible. Still so many questions unanswered after 7 rounds!

Facing the years ahead of being a barren woman not sure how I'll deal it 😰 Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Oh Em that is devastating. I'm sorry I have no words that can ease your pain. Sending you and your OH love and strength xxxxxx


----------



## Amy76

Em I am so so sorry    I was really hoping this cycle would work for you after everything you have been through, sometimes life just seems so unfair   I know there aren't any words that will make you feel better at the moment but sending you lots of love & hugs x  

Oscar thanks for the advice on extra supplements, I will try & get some at the weekend, might need to order a bigger pill box!  

Jenni we will both rattle with all the supplements, I hope the kelp does help with sleeping although I would miss your special early morning messages!  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Kieke

Amy - good news that your biopsy results came back normal! I also took a high doses of vit D and folic acid. I also took Apimist & Pollen: http://www.apitherapywellbeing.co.uk/wellbeing-range/apimist-and-apimist-plus/product/apimist-plus-pollen

jenni - we have so much to do.... remember me talking about decorating the house ages ago? It still has to be done... But it WILL happen before the little one is here.

Em - I'm so sorry that it was another negative... I don't know what to say. You and your OH must be devastated. It must be even more frustrating not knowing what might be the issue. I hope you might find somebody who could help you answer some questions. Would DE make any difference for instance? Hang in there and stay strong! Much love and hugs 

We have just seen the pain specialist for DH. As you might remember he had a trial where they put anaesthetic injections to block the nerves in his lower back in the hope to block out the pain a couple of months ago. It did give some relieve so the consultant suggested to proceed with the proper procedure where they will burn off the nerve endings. It's very low risk and non invasive so worth a try. He mentioned again that DH won't ever become pain free.... he is also willing to do another trial with a spinal cord simulator but advised us not to go for it now with me being pregnant. It will be too stressful. Looking back I can't believe we had the first trial at the same time we had our fist cycle of treatment!

/links


----------



## jenni01

Em::: I'm so sorry sweetie for you and your DH   
******************************************************************
Amy::: Do not fear I'm always awake!! so I will endeavour to keep posting early if possible!! 
Yes we shall rattle and roll together pet!!

Kieke::: I may be a clean freak but my house needs decorating too!!...That's why I don't let anyone in! 
Your's can wait hunny you have more important things going on!!
Is your hubby having the operation that my friend/customer is having??....she goes in 2nd March for hers..

Hope everyone is OK..xxx


----------



## Kieke

jenni - I believe the essence of both procedures is more or less the same. The one your friend is having seems to be more advanced and new? And maybe the results are longer lasting, I'm not sure. But both are very low risk and non invasive. I just hope we don't have to wait too long. The consultant mentioned that it might be beneficial for DH to do some mindfulness training and/or follow a 'how to live with pain course' but current NHS waiting times are almost a year long!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kieke thank you for the advice on supplements   it is good that the consultant thinks the procedure might help dh & that it is low risk & non invasive, I hope he doesn't have to wait too long to have it done, I think some of my old cycle buddies have mentioned about free mindfulness training online so it might be worth a look? It seems crazy that someone would have to wait a year to do a course on 'how to live with pain'!  

Jenni much as I love your early posts for your benefit I hope the kelp does help with sleep x  

Em sending you some more hugs x  

Hope everyone else is ok & has a good weekend  

My clinic emailed me today & said if I wanted I could get my t3 & t4 checked to give more information so I am booked in to have another blood test at my gp on Wednesday!


----------



## kazzzee

We have some news! Ayesha and Aadil were born on Wednesday night at 9:08 and 9:09.pm. First twin out was Ayesha weighing in at 3lb 12oz followed by her brother Aadil at 3lb 8oz. 

It was an emergency c-section at 32 weeks and 4 days.. We're all being cared for very well. So far I've only been able to cuddle Ayesha, but hopefully I'll get to cuddle Aadil later today.

Things were a little traumatic to say the least. I'm not completely clear about what happened yet but at 5pm on Wednesday I got terrible abdominal pain but no bleeding. Called OH, he came from work (five minute drive). He called the ward at the hospital and they says to come in. Getting me up from the bed where I'd collapsed was tricky. But calling an ambulance for help would have taken too long. Got me to the car. Took about 15 minutes to get to the hospital despite rush hour. When I got there they stared monitoring the babies. And were a bit concerned about Ayesha initially because her heart rate was dropping, so we were talking c-section. Then Aadil got in on the action and his heart rate dropped so there was no more waiting I was taken straight to theatre. Lots of people. Had spinal block then things got underway.

They were both pulled out in a bit of a hurry because when they got into my abdominal cavity there was a lot of blood. Not in my uterus but in my abdomen. In fact I lost 5ltrs of blood. I was able to say hello to Ayesha who was in better condition, but Aadil was struggling a bit more, it seems that there was a partial aberration of his placenta but hopefully that just happened at the end, he's doing ok down in the SCBU but his sister is doing better. He has jaundice

After delivering the twins they had to put me under general to get to the bottom of my bleeding. I think I was in surgery for about five to six hours. 

They found a nodule on the back of my uterus and think that was responsible for the bleed and that it could have been bleeding for some time. It seems likely to me that this was endometriosis related. 

Apparently I'm an anomaly and they are even held a meeting all about me! A lot of people have done a lot for me so I'm very grateful. I think they actually saved my life down there on Wednesday. Scary stuff. But I'm feeling a lot better now. I just want to be able to spend more time with my babies.


----------



## Amy76

Wow kazzzee that sounds incredibly scary but massive congratulations to you & oh on the early arrival of Ayesha & Aadil    I hope you & the babies continue to recover & you get some cuddles with Aadil very soon x


----------



## Blueestone

Congratulations!!! 💗💙!!

Glad ur ok too xx what a scary time for u all xx


----------



## mogg77

Wow kazzeee so glad you had such good care and oh was there so quick for you! 5litres, you must feel shattered after it all! Congratulations, hope lttle aadil improves well and you get to go home soon. Lovely names btw xxx   Xxx


----------



## Sah78

Kazzzee- congratulations to all of you. Hope you and twins are doing well

Emm- so sorry that it didn't work out again don't know what to say 

Amy- glad your appointment went well and the results were normal good plan to have the blood tests might as well have all you can 

Jenni- hope you are ok 

Sfg- hope you are getting on ok and been for more interviews

Kieke- it is good that they have a plan for dh

Andade- hope you are ok

Bluestone- I hope you find a good clinic for next time

I went for my follow up the consultant went through everything said we could have de ( a younger person) but not required yet. He is proposing a new proticol for next time with steroids and clexane and other drugs. Someone suggested changing hospitals but I am worried that my notes won't come with us and dh would rather stick with Bourn as we think it is a good hospital. Booked three weekends away so nice to have plans to look forward too. Seeing my niece, nephew  and mother in law later which will be hard. my mother in law who knows our story winds me up she is so tackless at times and upsets me.

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend.


----------



## Kieke

Massive congratulations with the birth of Ayesha and Aadil kazzzee!       What a roller coaster of an experience.... glad you are well looked after, I can't believe everything you have been through. You have picked lovely names and I hope you get to cuddle Aadil very soon.
Sounds you have a bit of recovering to do so please look after yourself and don't rush things. 
Sending you lots of love   

Amy - the more tests the better! 

Sah - glad you have had your follow up and there is a new plan of action! Hope you get to relax whilst you are away, try to ignore your MIL if she annoys you!

It's DH's birthday tomorrow and we are going out for a couple of drinks later on. I need to redo my make up after reading kazzzee's bombshell news


----------



## oscar13

Kazzzee congratulations honey! What a scary start but I am so pleased you are all safe and well. I wish you all a very speedy recovery amd hope you all get to go home together as a family soon. Hope you enjoy ever second of being a Mummy (and don't forget to ask for help if you need it - its the best thing I ever did) xxx

Sah, I'm glad Bourn have come up with suggestions, I hope they have it right for you next time. I will be eternally grateful to them and I hope they make your dreams come true too xx

Kieke, Happy Birthday to your DH! It won't be long before we are all celebrating your Birth Announcement xx

Love to all this Valentines weekend xxx


----------



## jenni01

What can I say??
Kazzee....you started this crazy shxt in every way possible!!!
And now your Bubz have joined your crazy train!! 
Welcome to the world!!


----------



## kaninchen32

Haven't read back all the way - just to say congratulations Kazzee, wonderful news and lovely names! Hope you recover well and both babies are ok too!


----------



## mogg77

Morning limboladies   !
Kazzeee and babies hope you're all good! 
Sah bourne do have a great rep from what i can tell so i'd say stick with them- they sound like they are taking good care of you-although noteswise, i paid £25 to my uk clinic and they printed all my notes for me for Czech
Kieke have a great day with your man   fingers crossed for his op, sounds promising 
em so sorry about your bfn- it really is just sh*t and nothing i can say except look after each other until you decide what to do - unexplained infertility has to be so fustrating and hard to deal with 

Had a success this week- the landlord agreed to a dog! Ive had five years of hiding him every house check and boilser repair and now eejit is finally official!!  Really is a weight lifted off my shoulders- of course they want extra deposit and used it as an excuse to put the rent up but i expected that...
And my lovely folks just dropped by with flowers and chocs for valentines as they knew I'd be feeling it today 
  Hope everyone else is well and enjoys this freezing sunny day xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies & happy Valentine's Day  

Mogg I'm so pleased that eejit can finally officially live with you     bit annoying about the extra deposit & increased rent though! You have done very well hiding him for so long, I'm sure I'd have accidentally left out a dog bowl or bed or toys even if I remembered to hide the dog!  

Kaninchen I hope you enjoy half term x  

Jenni I hope the return to work & your disciplinary thing go well x   (That is meant to be a hug but for some reason there is a picture of snow whites head instead?!  )

Kieke happy birthday to your dh, I hope you are having a nice weekend x  

Oscar I hope things are going well with Dylan, it is great that you had success with bourn x  

Sah it is good that your appointment went well & they are going to try some different things next time, I hope the visit with your niece, nephew & mil went well & great that you have booked some weekends away x  

Kazzzee I hope you & the babies are recovering well & you managed to get some cuddles x  

Em thinking of you & sending some hugs x  

Sfg did you hear anymore from the interview? I hope the one on Friday went well   not long now until et, sending lots of orange positivity to your embies x  

Andade I hope you are doing ok x  

Hello cloudy, bluestone, hopeful, nuttynat, rachy & anyone else I've missed  

Not much happening here but I did make it to the gym yesterday then rewarded myself with melt in the middle chocolate pudding


----------



## sfg29

Evening everyone and Happy Valentine's Day!  

Em - I'm so sorry to read your news  , like Mogg said life is really sh!t sometimes and so unfair.  Please be kind and look after yourself and DH xxx

Kazzzee - goodness me, can't believe the ordeal you've had!  I'm pleased you're being well looked after and the safe arrival of your precious babies Congratulations to you & DH, they are absolutely gorgeous and you looked glowing!  I'm so pleased you're feeling a bit better now and I hope you get to cuddle Aadil very soon xx

Kieke - Happy Birthday to your DH!  Hope he's had a lovely day and his back pain has eased up on his special day?  Yes I'm still annoyed about the cost of ET on a weekend but I have accepted it now - DH told me to stop being stupid as a positive outcome is the main thing here    I hate it when he's right!

Jenni - you'll always be my sugar puff!    Believe me I've already decided that if I get a BFP and I'm still with M, there is no way I'm going back after mat leave!  Yes I too can't wait for the survey, Mr P better listen up!   

Oscar - I know what you mean, I'm slightly panicking now as I'm worried about jumping ship too soon and losing out on the mat pay with M.  Obviously I didn't plan this very well!

Mogg - how cute Malachy has a Mohican!    Hope the photshoot went well and you must put a piccie up of him.  Congratulations for eejit being an recognised as a official tenant!    Can't believe you've managed to hide him for 5 years!

Rachy - we were in a similar position as you back in Sept and we had 4 frosties (day 3) to play with.  We decided to defrost 2, cultivate them to blasts and transfer all if they survived.  They did but unfortunately it was a BFN.  We're doing the same thing this FET cycle and I'm confident they will both make it to blasts and FC, one of them will stick.  Good luck with whatever you and Dh decide x

Hopefull - sorry to hear of your struggles, I'm sure what you're going through right now won't be used against you.  It is absolutely ok to feel like this on this journey  

Bluestone - FC your blood works are all ok? 

Amy - I will hold you on your offer of borrowing your dogs!!!  Your lab is super cute in her coat!  Job search is going well, applied for a couple more online the other night so FC I get more interviews.  I've had 2 this week already - one asked me back for a second interview next Thursday and I'll hear about the Friday one on tomorrow.  Not sure about the second interview as it's lower in pay and the role could potentially be more stressful    

Sah - glad to hear the follow up appointment went well.  I echo what the others say about Bourn, I hear it's a good clinic too and I wished I chose it for my NHS round instead of Care Northampton.  I'm pleased your consultant is willing to change protocol, it might make a difference next time?  I hope you had a lovely weekend with your niece and nephew and your MIL behaved herself?  Try to ignore her, it's not worth the added stress.

Kaninchen - hope you have a good week off and haven't got too much marking to do?

Andade - same to you and hope you're well?

Hello to everyone else I've missed off  

AFM, got my baseline scan booked for Wednesday so FC my lining will play ball and everything is going to plan.  My pred dosage also increases on Wed so I'm hoping it doesn't affect all the hard work on my weight loss so far!  I'm also hoping it will be another good week at work this week as I can do without the added stress and concentrate on the upcoming transfer.  So far I've got a second interview lined up on Thursday and the Friday interview (the one I really want) went well too so FC I get a an answer tomorrow as to whether they want a second interview too.  However I am a little worried about the timing of looking for a new job and the potential BFP - Kieke you probably can relate to this!  If I get a new job and a BFP, then I feel stupid from walking away from M's mat pay and feel guilty that I have accepted a new job knowing I am pregnant!  Aaargghh it's never easy is it?

Xxx


----------



## Melly2015

Morning Ladies, 

I hope you don’t mind me joining you, I am very much in the land of limbo at the moment, and having been speaking to Amy on my clinic thread- she has assured me that you are a lovely bunch!  

Quick background is DH and I are in the “unexplained” category, the nearest I’ve got to success over the past 4 years we’ve been TTC was an ectopic pregnancy about 14 months ago. I had a fresh IVF cycle last summer, where we had one embryo transferred and ended up with 5 frosties. I ended up with a bfn   . I had a FET in November, where sadly 2 of the frosties didn’t survive the thaw, and two were transferred. This resulted in a bfp which then turned out to be a chemical pregnancy    (I was still getting positive POAS at 5w5d, but then at my 7 week scan (on 18th Dec) there was nothing there and a POAS done that day was negative). Due to the fact that we are self funding and we’ve already had 2 frosties not manage to defrost, we will be doing another fresh cycle starting in April and leave our remaining frostie in the freezer for now. I don’t really want to pay out for a FET to end up with nothing to transfer, and while my frostie in storage isn’t aging- my actual eggs will be. At the moment, I am slowly getting back to enjoying life a bit now, but also trying to increase taking supplements and keep up the fruit and veg intake. DH and I are off on holiday for a week on the 24th, after which the alcohol, caffeine etc will all stop in preparation for the next cycle. 

So enough about me- I’ll have a read back to see where you ladies are all at, I hope you’re all well, whether you’re a mummy, or an expectant mummy or still in the land of limbo too...  

xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Melly nice to see you posting here   although obviously I would have preferred things to have worked out differently on your last cycle   the ladies are very nice & helpful   exciting that it is only 9 more sleeps until your holiday x   

Sfg I think my dogs just humour me when I dress them up!   dress ups on small dogs definitely work better!   I hope you hear good news on the interviews & that the baseline scan on wednesday goes well x  

Jenni I hope the return to work after your week off hasn't been too stressful x  

Kieke I hope the second week in your new job is going well x  

Em thinking of you & hoping you are ok x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Off to the gym tonight then having lemon meringue pie which my mum has made me


----------



## andade

Evening ladies! 
I'm already apologising if I miss anyone, as I can only go back so far. 

First of all, 
Kazzee - Massive congratulations on the birth of Aadil and Ayesha!        
So sorry to hear what you went through.   You've had a bit of a rough time during pregnancy. So pleased you and the babes are ok. Hope you get to cuddle Aadil soon and that you recover from your surgery quickly do that you can enjoy mummyhood. 

Amy - Good to hear that your levels are not considered a problem by your clinic. I hope that your follow up appointment goes well tomorrow and provides some answers and help with your next steps. Pleased to see you're still keeping up with the exercise and treat routine! 

Oscar - Hope boob monster is giving you some respite!  

Jenni -  I hope you're well and that M isn't winning!  

Em 40 -  So sorry to hear your news.  It must be very hard, especially when you can't find any particular reasons for it not working. Hope you and dh look after yourselves.  
Have you had uterine biopsies, immunes etc tested?  

Kieke - Hope that dh gets an appointment for the back treatment pretty quickly. I hope that it gives him some relief.  Sorry to hear that he has to wait a year for a pain management course!  
Hope you're still enjoying the new job. Is your bump visible yet?
Happy Belated birthday to dh - the valentines baby! 

Kaninchen - Hope you're having a good half-term and it isn't all taken up with planning and marking,

Mogg - Yay to Eejit being a legal tenant!   How did you hide him for give years??  He must be a good doggie to stay quiet or was he not in the house ? 
How nice of your family to bring you choccie and flowers yesterday. 

Sah - So sorry to hear your  news.  Hope you're looking after yourself and that the weekend with MIL wasn't too bad. Glad to hear that you've booked some weekends away.  You can pay to have copies of all if your records from your clinic,  if you ever decide you want to move.  

Sfg - Good luck for your scan on Weds. I hope that the progy doesn't interfere with your weight loss.  Fx for a successful outcome with your interviews, especially the Friday one!  It is tricky when doing tx and wanting to change jobs.  I just went for it in the end as I knew that I couldn't sustain working at my old workplace and the stress and unhappiness would have proved detrimental to tx and pregnancy.

Melly - Welcome.  Sorry the the last cycle didn't work out for you.   Pleased to hear that you have a holiday booked. Hooe you are looking after yourself. 

Just finishing this post as I fell asleep a few hours ago whilst typing!   Not much happening here, except trying to eat healthy and increased the exercise but without the Amy treats  (although one snuck in on Sunday! )  OfF work tomorrow and going out to celebrate a friend's birthday.  It's also my dad's Bday this week too, so need to be very disciplined .

Hope everyone is well and sorry if I've missed you.


----------



## kaninchen32

Morning ladies, how are we all? Proper hard frost in Essex this morning but now a beautiful blue skied day  that said I am staying indoors waiting on parcel deliveries today, amoungst other things my drugs as I start down regging on Friday, eek!

Andade - enjoy celebrating your friend's birthday. The odd treat has to be ok, we've also upped our healthy eating - the fridge is full of spinach, baby corn, broccoli, strawberries and blueberries this week. Although my husband did bring home a small block of chocolate last night, just to tempt me!!

Amy - you make me feel guilty with your gym going. Am doing a bit more walking but would love to get back into yoga, just to find a gym that offers it at good times!

Melly- welcome, sorry your last cycle didn't work. Nice that you have a holiday booked, will be great to unwind before any more treatment.

Sfg- good luck for your baseline scan, hope your lining is all ok. I know it is easier said than done but try not to stress about the interviews/new job/bfp. I hope your interviews go well, if it is meant to be go for it - a new job and a bfp would be double celebration 

Mogg - yay your soggy is now official - typical the landlord using it as an excuse to charge more money :-/

Kieke- hope you enjoyed d.h's birthday celebrations! How is your new job going?

Sah -good your clinic has a new plan of action for your next cycle. I was a bit miffed when our first cycle failed and the only thing my clinic is changing is my dose of gonal f, guess they are the experts and know what to do. I am also with Bourn, NHS funded.

Em40- so sorry for your bfn :-( Really hope you and d.h are doing ok, take some time for each other and treat yourselves. Hope you are ok  

Hello to anyone I have missed, hope you all had a lovely Valentine's Day 

Great to be on half term, hoping to get all my planning and marking done by Weds, so can chill last part of the week. Am rather scared of the scratch, which I have booked in for Thursday :-/ Also, still stressing about all the scans/appointments during work time :-( Just a question - am taking quite a lot of extra supplements- Coq10, maca, Royal jelly etc. Had planned to take them up until egg collection but read in 'It starts with the egg' that you should stop extra supplements when you start stimming. Any advice?


----------



## kaninchen32

Oops Mogg - that should say doggy not "soggy", stupid auto correct on phone!!


----------



## oscar13

Just a quick one for Kaninchen, Bourn were only going to change my dose of gonal f for my 2nd cycle but I found they were really open to requests I made to add to my cycle. As it was an NHS cycle I had to fund the add ons myself but figured if it worked it would be cheaper than paying for a whole cycle later. I added the scratch, steroids, intralipids and upped my progesterone (didn't pay for this). I think being NHS funded they are limited as to what they can offer (CCG guidelines specify what is covered) but Bourn will facilitate you with things you want, just talk to them (I went armed with a number of requests and the reasons I wanted them).  X


----------



## kaninchen32

Thanks Oscar  I am paying for the scratch, which was something I asked for, a friend who has had I.v.f was convinced the scratch helped on her successful cycle. They weren't interested in changing the progesterone from Crinone, but I have some left (and still in date from last cycle) so plan to up it..... They haven't mentioned steroids or intralipids - when in the cycle did you take them and were they very expensive? Not sure if I'll be able to afford much extra after shelling out £225 for the scratch on Thursday!!


----------



## oscar13

The steroids are about £5 in total (in fact I think they were so cheap they just gave them to me!) and I started the same time as stimming. Intralipids were about £250, I had the 1st one a few days before ET, the next 1 following BFP and then every 4 wks intil 12 wks (pay as you go). They are normally quite happy for anyone to have intralipids as it "equalises" your immune system so no harm in anyone taking them (unless you are allergic to soy, egg or peanut). With progesterone I was still on crinone just doubled the dose x


----------



## Amy76

Kaninchen I added the scratch & intralipids to my last nhs cycle at bourn as extras & they increased my progesterone from just crinone to crinone & 2 cyclogest each day, the only thing I couldn't add as a top up to an nhs funded round was embryo glue. I only did one round of intralipids on my last fresh cycle after my final scan a few days before ec & I think it was £250, they said I could try steroids for the fet if I wanted & I don't think they cost much but I will wait to see what Prof Quenby recommends tonight before making any decisions. I hope the scratch goes well on thursday, I didn't feel anything when I had it but was told to take a couple of paracetamol an hour before hand   don't feel guilty about exercise, I cancel all of mine out with post workout treats!  

Andade I hope you have a nice day out today celebrating your friends birthday, it would be rude not to have birthday cake!  

Oscar I have been very impressed with bourn & they do seem open to suggestions, it is just a bit of a minefield knowing what to ask for or try, especially when you are classed as 'unexplained'!   I hope you & dylan are having a nice day x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## kaninchen32

Thanks for the advice ladies, will enquire about the  steroids and intralipids when I go in for the scratch on Thurs. such an emotional roller coaster - now I have my drugs am feeling nervous/excited and scared all at once!


----------



## shanklygates77

Just wanted to say thanks for the last few posts.  Really helpful.  Had never heard about the option of steroids and intralipids and will ask about self funding those.  I have an auto immune thing so from basic research maybe this will be of use to me.
I did ask about upping progesterone as bled before OTD on first cycle so wondered if this was because the crinone alone wasn't enough.  I have a few left so can double up at the start of next cycle.  I have read there is no harm in this as its one of those things the body gets rid of the excess so you can't do any harm.  


Thank you- these forums are so helpful.


----------



## Sah78

Kanichen- I agree with the others do some add on the scratch was fine I couldn't believe when they said all done. 

Amy- I hope you got on ok tonight 

Sfg- hope tomorrow goes well and lining is ready to stim 

Andade- you have been busy not surprised you are tired hope your friends party goes well

Hi to Mogg, Oscar, jenni, shanklay gates, kazzzee and anyone else I missed

I bought magnesium, Manuka, cider vinegar, power containing hemp, goji and maca to go in the nutrabullet as well as folic acid. is their any other supplements I should take?


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

Thank you for the welcomes....

Kaninchen- during my FET at Bourn, I had a scratch and intralipids- they do cost a bit, but we were paying for the treatment ourselves anyway, and it didn’t seem a huge amount extra compared to the overall cost of the treatment!!! The scratch was fine, I took 2 paracetamol a bit beforehand and it wasn’t sore at all. A little bit like how ET feels...but quicker! My tummy wasn’t a fan of the antibiotics they gave me afterwards to take   (to put it mildly)- but I can often react to antibiotics like that anyway, and these were quite strong ones. They are going to add clexane to my next cycle, as they suggested that blood clotting may be an issue- but I know it’s expensive. Steriods are pretty cheap if you want to take them from what I’ve seen. I changed from crinone to cyclogest for my FET; I didn’t feel the crinone was working particularly well during my fresh cycle and it irritated me a bit, so found the cyclogest easier- Bourn were fine with changing that. I reckon the scratch and intralipids did help- I did get a bit further with my FET than my previous fresh cycle, so I would definitely recommend them  

Amy- hope you enjoyed the lemon meringue pie!!! At the weekend, me and DH experimented with putting malteasers and ice-cream into the nutribullet and made the most amazing smoothie ever....just not quite as healthy as all the fruit ones!!!  

Andade- hope you enjoy the birthdays this week, it sounds like you’re more disciplined than me....I seem to conform to a similar idea as Amy- exercise and then treats.....although sometimes I manage treats without the exercise!   

Shanklygates- I bled before OTD on my first cycle but when I changed from crinone to cyclogest, I didn’t bleed at all and got my bfp. In fact, it worked so well, that even after my bfp was diagnosed as being a chemical, I only started bleeding a couple of days after I stopped taking the cyclogest. I know that crinone does work for a lot of people but I found the cyclogest better  

Sah- I also put cacao in my nutribullet sometimes, it is full of antioxidants which are really good for eggs (and sperm) and gives a nice chocolate type hit too! I’ve also started taking Vitamin D too. I can’t think of anything else that you haven’t mentioned....  

Hope everybody is all well  

xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Melly I like the sound of the maltesers & ice cream in the nutribullet!   I had more lemon meringue pie tonight even though I didn't go to the gym!  

Sah you sound like you are doing well with your ingredients for the nutribullets, did you think about adding maltesers?!  

Shankly I would definitely ask about adding cyclogest, I was on just crinone for my first two cycles & bled before otd but on the third cycle where I added cyclogest twice a day I made it to otd x  

Kaninchen exciting that you have your drugs, I hope they are able to advise you about steroids & intralipids & that the scratch goes well on Thursday x  

Sfg good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow, I hope it shows everything is ok x  

Andade I hope you had a good day x  

Kieke I hope the new job is going ok x  

Mogg not long now until your trip to Ireland, I bet they are so excited about seeing you both x  

Oscar I hope you & Dylan have had a good day x  

Em thinking of you x  

Kazzzee I hope you & the twins are recovering well & you have had chance to get some more cuddles x  

Jenni I hope you are ok & m aren't being mean!  

Hello bluestone, rachy, nuttynat, cloudy, hopeful & anyone else I've missed  

I had the follow up call with Prof Quenby tonight & she said everything is normal, I told her my parents would be impressed to see that in writing!   she said bourn are highly regarded & that she would go with what they say, the biopsy works as a scratch but since transfer for the fet will probably be more than 3 months after it I will probably have another scratch, she said there was no harm in doing the intralipids if that is what my clinic recommends, she also said that although they use to think tsh should be below 2 for fertility they had changed their thinking & now believed below 4 was ok so I feel a bit more reassured


----------



## kazzzee

Quick update from me - still in hospital here a week after Ayesha and Aadil were born. I'm sorry I can't do all the usual comments on your posts but I will in time. 

It looks like I'm going to be a subject of a paper about the dangers of endometriosis in pregnancy - they came to ask permission yesterday. I really want to raise awareness of this because of the way doctors usually say that pregnancy cures endometriosis and that it won't be an issue. I could have died and it's scary to know that all those people were there to make sure I didn't. I will be forever grateful. 

I'm being incredibly well looked after in Ipswich Hospital - it was a good move!!! The midwives are fantastic, and the best thing is I have a private room and OH can stay here with me on a camp bed. We didn't have to pay anything!!! We even have an ensuite toilet 😊 unfortunately the latter has become essential though as either I've reacted really badly to antibiotics, or to the handling of my bowels, or something else but I've got an upset tum right now and I can't take any risks with the babies. So I've not seen them for two days and I don't think I'll see them today either. But hopefully I'll be better soon.  

They are both down stairs in the SCBU being amazingly well looked after, I phone down loads to get updates on them. OH is being a great dad and sees them lots. He takes videos or them for me and takes voice recordings that I make down to them. We're managing. But I'm desperate to see them.

I've never been so poorly or so well looked after in my life though. The doctors and midwives here in Ipswich are amazing. I feel very lucky X


----------



## mogg77

Kazzeee you poor love. Im so glad you're having such great care and aren't alone in there, the voice tapes sound a great idea as they will be so used to hearing mummys voice all these months. Hope that you recover well and can get home soon . It's brilliant that your case can help raise awareness of the dangers for the medical profession . Some more public awareness would be good too- I knew nothing about it really, i learnt what i do know from you and cloudy. Lots of love


----------



## oscar13

Kazzzee sending you loads of love and wishing you a speedy recovery! Great that you can help raise awareness ..... it is so important! Really hope you all get to be reunited soon and you can truly start to enjoy being a mummy xxx


----------



## Kieke

oscar - I still can't believe that I'm next! Hope you and Dylan are well. 

mogg - I can't believe you managed to hide Eejit for that long! Must be nice that he can now officially be a tenant. 
Have you packed yet? Not long before your trip! 

Amy - I haven't had my dinner yet, maybe I should have some pancakes?
Signed up for pregnancy yoga and might go to the gym this weekend.... 
Very pleased you got the 'all ok'! 

sfg - hope you got the go ahead today! So excited for you! 
Yes looking for jobs and treatment at the same time can be rather stressful but it will all work out in the end! Have you heard anything back? 

Melly - welcome! Sorry you have to join us but we are a good bunch even if I say so myself.
Are you going anywhere nice and sunny?
And I love raw cacoa! 

andade - all this waiting is ridiculous but we are used to it by now... fingers crossed he can have the procedure done in the next couple of months. My bump isn't visible yet - I can obviously tell but others can't. I have a slight issue with the weight gain.... It's just programmed in my mind that it's bad! I need to snap out of it and hide the scales.... easier said than done. My mummy friends say I should expect to gain 2/3 stone. The thought of that makes me panic! Hope you enjoy the birthday celebrations this week! 

kaninchen - hope you are on track with your chores and you can now put your feet up! Good luck for tomorrow and don't forget to take some paracetamol in advance, I missed that memo first time... 2nd time I pinched some codeine of my DH.
I took all my supplements up to EC but that is not to say that that's the correct way! 

Sah - I would add a TTC multi supplement, vit D and Q10. 

kazzzee - hope you can cuddle your little ones  very soon! I keep thinking about you all the time! You have concurred so much, they should name a ward after you! 

It's so slow at work... I seriously wonder why they took me on? Did some filing today, that's it!
Got Friday off because we have my DH's friends funeral. I hope I manage to keep my tears under control, I'm bad in general and now with these grazy hormones I don't know what might happen! 

Much love to all xx


----------



## jenni01

Hello Beautiful Women!!! 

Kazzee::: I'm glad they are looking after you all so well at the hospital!...you will all be out in no time hun 
Fab news you're bringing awareness to endo as well....I know you suffer badly with it and I also know that our Cloudy has a hell of a time with it!! 

Kieke::: You're in the job pet!...so long as they're paying you it doesn't matter if you're making paper planes! 
Good luck for the funeral 

Amy::: Excellent news that you are normal!!...but just how reputable are these people?? 

Andade...Oscar...Ustoget...Moggs...Kanichen...Sah...Em....SFG....Filthy and everyone....I hope you're all well 
So the disciplinary is Friday...tbh I give up!!...just going to take "the beating" and crack on!!....weirdly after being told about the date and time she then went on to help me with my time off for the scratch and my tx! 
Anyway...safe to say they're weirdos!!
Day off today and I am insisting that I chill out!!....
Have a wonderful day everyone.....stay warm


----------



## kaninchen32

Jenni - your workplace sounds like a nightmare :-/ hope you've had a chilled day today and tomorrow isn't too stressful!

Kazzee - oh my goodness, so so scary for you!! Really hope you can have cuddles with both your bubbas soon. Good that you will be part of raising awareness and hopefully helping other ladies in the future!

Amy - lol re your normal label ;-) Glad you are feeling more reassured, everyone I've spoken to about Bourn has only ever had good things to say about them. Hoping all those good things work for you too!

Thanks for the advice Melly - I have just taken my antibiotics with lunch after this morning's scratch - the nurse did warn me that I would most likely get diarrhoea, lovely!! I am also going to add intralipids this cycle but the consultant didn't feel that I would need the steroids. Am feeling happier that I am doing all I can to give this cycle a chance of working.....

Sah - sounds like you have the supplements covered, we've also been taking maca - I'm convinced it was a contributing factor to d.h's morphology going up from 2-7%. Also after reading 'It starts with the egg' we have been taking 200mg CoQ10 (pure uniquinol) daily.

Shankly- glad you are finding the forums helpful. I too bled before otd last cycle, my clinic won't change me but I have kept my Crinone from last cycle so plan to double up on it....

Hello to everyone else, hope all are well!

So the search this morning reduced me to tears, at least it was over quick! Have added intralipids to my cycle and start down regging tomorrow. Can't remember if I have already asked - when I'm the cycle would you stop all the extra supplements (maca, Royal jelly, coq10....)? Had planned to continue them till egg collection but read in 'it starts with the egg' to stop supplements when you start stimming - what should I do? Thanks ladies


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kazzzee sorry to hear you have been ill & not able to see the twins or get baby cuddles, it is great that dp is keep you updated with videos & they are still able to hear your voice   I hope you are better & reunited with them soon x  

Kieke you can never have enough pancakes!   I hope things become more interesting at work, but like jenni says at least they are paying you, maybe you could take up origami?!   I hope the funeral goes as well as it can tomorrow x  

Jenni I'm pretty sure they are 100% accurate in their diagnosis of me being normal!!!   I hope you enjoy your day off & that the 'beating' tomorrow isn't too painful!   Great that you are arranging time off for treatment, starts to feel real when you have dates x  

Kaninchen sorry the scratch was painful   I didn't get any side effects from the abs so hopefully you will be ok, I think it is a good idea to increase the crinone if your clinic won't let you change to pessaries, hope you are enjoying half term x  

Sfg how did the baseline scan go? hope it was ok x  

Mogg I hope your trip to Ireland goes well x  

Melly only 6 more sleeps until your holiday!  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Melly2015

Good morning ladies!

Amy- am glad to hear that Prof Quenby reckons all is normal- did you let your parents know??!!!!   Am glad you feel more reassured with the info she’s given you regarding TSH. I had no treats at all last night! I’ve been feeling a bit run down the past couple of days and yesterday fell asleep on the sofa while watching TV before I could get anything else to eat. I reckon that means I’m entitled to double treats tonight!!!   I love that you’re helping me with countdowns to my holiday!!!

Kazzee- congratulations on the birth of your twins, sounds like you’ve been through a traumatic experience.   Am glad that the hospital has been so good to you- to be honest my knowledge of endometriosis is limited, and I think a lot of people don’t know what it is at all, so it’s good that you’re helping to raise some awareness of the possible implications of it

Keike- thank you for the welcome. I’m off to Fuerteventura on Wednesday for a week. We had no holidays at all last year with the cost and time involved with the fallout from my ectopic the previous year, and then the IVF cycle and FET. So about 6 weeks ago we decided that we just needed to get away somewhere together....preferably warmer than here!!!! I can’t wait. It’s probably not a bad thing if it’s a bit slow for you at work- then it won’t be tiring you out so much. I hope the funeral is ok today.  

Jenni- hope you enjoyed chilling out yesterday...when are you going to be starting treatment?  

Kaninchen- I didn’t take as many supplements before my last cycle as I do now, so I can’t really help with when you’re supposed to stop them. I guess it’s something I’ll need to look into too before April. CoQ10 is made naturally in the body anyway- so I don’t think it would do any harm if you didn’t stop taking it....there’s a lot of evidence to support that people should take it anyway- even if not for fertility reasons. Not sure about the maca or Royal Jelly. I’m putting maca in smoothies and still not a fan of it (apparently it’s supposed to be an acquired taste....I haven’t acquired it yet!) so I would be quite happy if it was ok to stop having it!!! Hope the antibiotics didn’t have too much of an effect on you, and sorry the scratch was painful.   Good luck with staring DR today

Oscar and Mogg- I read back a bit through some of the thread- congratulations to you both on the arrival of your little men!   

Hi to everyone else and happy Friday!    

I’m definitely looking forward to some warm sunshine next week, this week’s been freezing! Going out for cocktails tomorrow with some of the girls from work....unfortunately most of them are about 10 years younger than me and make me feel ancient...but they’re always asking me to go out and having been such a recluse at the end of last year while I was going through treatment, I thought I’d show that I actually do have a social side!!! Am not sure I’ll manage to keep up with them, but it should be a good laugh!   Once the holiday is over there’ll be no more alcohol for me for a while (hopefully a long while!) and I do love a cocktail- so will make the most of it!!!


----------



## Sah78

Melly- have fun tonight hope you have lovely cocktails. Nice to go away this time of year and before your treatment starts 😊

Kieke- I hope the funeral was ok

Amy- I like the maltesers idea 

Shankly- I bleed before otd and was wondering if to mention upping the progrsterone forgot to as at follow up

Jenni- I hope work was alright

Sfg- hope u are ok

Kanichen- glad u are getting to do intralipids I added it last cycle as well

Kazzzee - I hope u are starting to feel better you have had a rough time

Oscar, mogg I hope you are getting on well. 

Hi to anyone I missed


----------



## andade

Evening ladies!  

Kaninchen -  Friend's Bday was good and I got home much later than expected on a work night!  Hope you got all the marking and planning done before the scratch, so that you can now relax without stressing about it.   Sorry to hear the scratch was so painful. Hope there's no after effects and that you're responding well to the antibiotics. 

Amy - The birthday went well thanks.  I didn't eat cake but I did have a plate of churros and chocolate sauce!  I made up for the cake yesterday, as it was my dad's birthday! Now souping it for most of the weekend.
So pleased Prof Quenby thinks you're normal!  Hopefully with these results and the other changes that you're feeling more positive about the FET. 

Sah -  Usually nothing to do and then it all comes along at once! I've been out after work three nights in a row this week and so had a lie in this morning as wasn't working and definitely needed it. Getting old! 
You put me to shame with all the supplements you're taking.   

Melly - Im not really disciplined.  Well, I haven't been this week!  Think the wine, prosecco, cake etc say otherwise!    I like the idea of maltesers and ice cream!  Definitely one to try after FET!

Kazzee - Soo sorry to hear that you are sick and not getting to see your babies!  Don't worry about commenting on posts, we're grateful you even find the time and energy to update us. Great that you might be able yo help spread awareness of endo and pregnancy. 
I'm glad you're being well looked after and that dh is keeping you all company.  I hope you get better realky quickly, so you can see your little ones soon.   

Kieke - Step away from the scales!   You're going to put some weight on but you are so careful with what you eat and you exercise,  do it shouldn't be a lot. Besides you need to nourish your little bean. 
It can be boring with not much to do but embrace it, as it might all kick in once you're fully settled in.
Hope the funeral went well. 

Jenni - Hope the disciplinary went as well as it could.  Don't let them stress you out and stay strong! 
Glad you are sorting out dates for treatment and that is the important thing,  not M! 

Hope everyone else is well and looking forward to having a nice weekend!  

Had a good lie in this morning and a protein filled brekkie.  Think I'll be souring it for most of the weekend to make up for my indulgences, although the scales say I lost weight!  
Not much planned this weekend but booked onto three exercise classes already. Need to be more consistent with the few supplements that I should be taking, especially reading the long lists that you all are taking.

Take care, x


----------



## sfg29

Evening everyone! 

Melly - welcome hun, sorry to hear your last cycle didn't work you but glad you've got a holiday to look forward to before going again.  We're in the unexplained category too and it sucks doesn't it?  Hope you have a good night out tomorrow, enjoy yourself and drink as much cocktails as your stomach can handle  

Amy - Mmmm lemon meringue pie sounds lush!  Thanks for asking about me, my baseline scan on Wednesday didn't go well - lining was 6.4mm (CD so my clinic has asked me to get another scan tomorrow before they confirm ET.  I'm a bit annoyed as I've never had lining issues before and on my last FET cycle, my lining was 7.4mm on CD10 so figured it was ok given it was 2 days early than last time.  Glad to hear Dr Q thinks you're normal - I was above normal at 7.35%  

Andade - Yes totally agree that my happiness at work is worth it's weight in gold and I need to be in a positive state for my upcoming treatment. I hope you had a good night celebrating your friend's and your dad's birthday this week?  Don't worry about the healthy eating, you are allowed a treat every now and again  and a loss is a loss so take it!!!  

Kaninchen - hope you had a good week off and you have done all your marking?  Glad the scratch went well and I too almost shed a tear when I had mine done but instead I just gripped the nurses hand really hard instead!    Excited you can start stimming today, are you doing the long or short protocol this cycle?  Not sure about taking the supplements when you are stim, but I cut mine down to folic and a pregnacare type multivitamin.  I'm taking streiods and intralipids on this cycle so fingers crossed it works for me this time.

Shankly - I bled before OTD on my first and second cycle but on my third (FET), they increased my progesterone to 800mg (Utrogestan tablets) and I didn't bled until 3 days after my BFN.  I've never had crinone but definitely agree upping progesterone would not do any harm.  Good luck and glad the forums are helpful to you.

Sah - I'm ok thanks, just had a busy week with interviews and catching up with friends so I find myself nodding off on the sofa most nights!  Hope you are well?  Think you've got a good list of supplements there for your nutribullet, like Amy I suggest maybe a triangle or two of toblerone?  

Kazzzee - hope you are well my lovely?  Glad to hear you were being well looked after and Ayesha and Aadil are in great care.  Can't believe what you've been through, motherhood should be a breeze for you!    I'm really pleased the doctors are raising awareness of endometriosis and you finally got to cuddle Aadil x

Kieke - hope the funeral went ok for you and DH today?  Don't worry about the lack work, enjoy it while you can as in a few months, you'll have your hands full with your bubba!

Jenni - sending you a hug right now  

Oscar - hope you and the boob monster are ok?

Mogg - hope you and your gorgeous Mohican are well too?

AFM, both of my second interviews on Thursday and tonight went well, so well that I got offered the job for one on Thursday this afternoon!  I told them I will let them know my decision on Monday as I want to hold out for the one I went to tonight and they're going let me know on Monday if I've got the job or not.  My preference is the one I went tonight as it's more money and I think it'll be a better fit for me so fingers crossed I managed to impress them!  

As I said earlier, my baseline scan on Wednesday showed my lining was not thick enough for my clinic's liking so I'm booked in for another scan tomorrow morning.  Intralipid is booked for Monday in brum so fingers crossed my lining will be ok tomorrow as I'm eager to have ET next weekend. Off to London with DH tomorrow for a spot of sight seeing, maybe visit a museum if it rains and some shopping of course  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## oscar13

Hello lovely ladies! It is silly o'clock and brain a but fuzzy but thought I would use the chance to check in.

Jen how did it go my lovely? Thinking of you xx

Sfg, sorry to hear your lining wasn't to their liking! Are you taking omega 3 as one of your supplements? That and beetroot juice are meant to help and also could you squeeze in an acupuncture session?? Fab that the interviews have gone so well and congrats on the job offer, I will keep my fingers crossed that you get offered the other 1 on monday

Melly welcome! Sorry you have reason to be here. Having a holiday to look forward to is just what you need though x

Kazzzee, how are you holding up? How are Ayesha and Aadil doing? X

Kieke, Andade, Amy, Kaninchen, Sah, Mogg and all hope you have a great wkend

Cloudy, Filthy, Ustoget.......it haa been a while!!! Hope all is well ((()))

Afm Dylan had his tongue tie cut yesterday.....he had few tears followed by a grizzly few hours but seems o er the worst of it now bless him. Hopefulky this will bring him some relief with leas trapped wind etc..Got his 1st round of injections coming up on Tuesday, really hope the side effects aren't too bad for him


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Melly::: A holiday is defo what the Dr ordered me thinks!!!...Oh and plenty of sex on the beach....cocktail of course!! 

Oscar::: Fab news that little Dylan is all sorted now!!...Poor little bugger 
Who did the most crying though!!....I should imagine it was just as upsetting for you and DH!!

SFG::: I'm so jealous you're escaping the evil grasp of M!!...but you're doing the right thing hunny and I really hope you get the job that you wanted!!...(fingers crossed for Mon)...
Have a good day today and lots of luck for your scan!!  

Amy::: Our little ray of sunshine!! 
I think we shall end up cycling together!!....as much as I wanted you to be up the duff before me I am selfishly glad that we can hold virtual hands!!! 

Andade::: Wow!! another bird that is a fitness nut!!....when are you starting your tx?

Kanichen::: Good luck today with your stimms!!....with ref to when to stop the suppies....I would say the ones that you take to improve egg quality would be the ones you ease up on hun!!

Sah...Em...Filthy...Cloudy...Moggs....Ustoget....Kazzee....WGD....EVERONE!!!....hugs and loves  

So the disciplinary ended up in me getting a final warning!!....it lasts for 12mnths and then my records clear but it does mean if I'm on deaths door I still have to go in!!
I have no leg to stand on as the companies policy is not why your off but the time in percentage or some bullshxt you're off!!
Anywho....Like I said I'm not bothered....but I told all my regular customers yesterday and they where up in arms about it!! 
The plan is....get up the duff....play the pregnancy card to the MAX!!...go on maternity...then return to work on my chosen hours and days!!....Fxck Em!! 

Other than that love bugs I have nothing to report!!....
Have a good day


----------



## Kieke

jenni - final warning... and this is all because of your sickness absence? 
Doesn't seem fair at all but if these are their rules.... does that mean you can't have any more sickdays in the next 12 months?

kaninchen - sorry to hear that the scratch was painful, I have to admit that I found it the most painful of everything and that is including the hysto under GA. 

Amy - I just had pancakes for breakfast! 
Because of the long hours I have been missing the post office but am going this afternoon! 

Melly - I hope you have a lovely holiday! It should be nice and warm already in Fuerteventura. Sun, sand and cocktails, what more can you want. Hope you had a nice evening out with your work mates. 

andade - did you say careful with my food?   I am in general but had a small pig out yesterday but I blame all the lovely West Indian funeral food and cakes! But I saved calories by not drinking! I was planning on finally doing some cardio today but after 10 hours sleep I don't exactly feel energetic so I'm planning of going tomorrow morning. 

sfg - excellent news on the job front! You must be so happy to know that no matter what you get to escape M! I hope the other job comes through as well so you can have your pick. Sorry to hear your lining was playing up, I had the same last time and it was very annoying! Hope it was better this morning? 

oscar - poor Dylan... but the sooner they do it the better. Hope you managed to get some more sleep! 

So the funeral went well, there was a big turn out. As always it turned into a bit of a party afterwards with lots of drink, music and food! It was nice for my DH to tell people about me being pregnant, it was clear that at his age his friends did not expect it any more!  
One of DH's cousins was helping in the food line and when I told her she said she had been looking at me earlier on and had thought so! She's the first! 
Can't hold my stomach in anymore so need to rethink my wardrobe for this week.

Wishing you all a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kieke pancakes for breakfast sounds perfect   I'm pleased to hear the funeral went well, it must have been lovely for dh to share your good news, you have the best excuse not to be feeling energetic, your body is busy growing a baby x  

Jenni I really hope we can be cycle buddies!   the discipline thing & company policy seems stupid to me!   Time to start taking the kelp so you stay fighting fit, we can do this x  

Oscar sorry to hear about dylan's tongue tie, I hope getting it sorted helps make him feel more comfortable & the injections go well x  

Sfg sorry to hear about the lining issues, I hope today's scan showed things are ok for et next weekend & you enjoy your trip to London   great news on the interviews, fx you get a call about the job you prefer but either way an escape from m is in sight! x  

Andade I think you should trust the scales!   hope you enjoy the glasses & have a nice weekend x  

Sah we definitely deserve some treats along the way x  

Melly I'm pretty sure if you miss a treat one day you get double treats the next day!   I hope you enjoy your cocktails tonight   Only 4 more sleeps til your holiday x  

Mogg I hope the trip to Ireland goes well x  

Em I hope you are ok  

Kazzzee I hope you & the twins are doing well & you are getting chance to have some cuddles x  

Kaninchen I hope the dr injections are going ok x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Not much happening here, I went to the gym last night & did 6 mins on the power plate & 80 mins on the stepper, it said I did 10650 steps & burnt 1750 calories so I'm pretty sure it was lying to me but I rewarded myself with a couple of profiteroles!


----------



## kaninchen32

Happy Saturday ladies  Just back from coffee and cake - 2 things we have cut back on in the healthy eating I.v.f drive - but everyone deserves a treat right?!

Amy - 80 minutes on the stepper - you go girl! Definitely earned those profiteroles ;-)

Kieke- lovely for D.h to share your news, not surprising you are thinking of new clothes, your bubba is clearly growing well 

Jenni - wow, what a horrible workplace - a final warning for sickness?! Definitely stay focuses on your goal - get pregnant then take them for their maternity pay!

Oscar - great that Dylan is now sorted, hope his injections go well on Tuesday, can't be nice seeing your child in pain :-(

Sfg- yay about the interviews, fingers crossed that your preferred job comes through with an offer on Monday   Also, hope your lining has improved and you are enjoying your day in London 

My phone battery is about to die, so will catch up with everyone else later on.


----------



## kaninchen32

Quiet on here - hope everyone has had a relaxing weekend


----------



## Cloudy

Hello ladies  

Sorry I am AWOL (again) and probably most people don't know who I am it's been that long, it's like being a newbie again  

Well, just wanted to let you know that after over a year of limbo we finally started our 4th and final treatment on Christmas Day. Transfer of our beautiful Elsa was on the 4th, and this weekend we got a very shocking BFN: I tested late because as you know I don't agree with evil early testing, and I couldn't face testing on a week day! I'm ok, actually it probably hasn't sunk in yet. However, I think we are going to go again for a very last go and then if it's a failure again then look to start adoption Jan 2017.

Anyway, sorry for the me post. As my bleeding is starting I will probably be off this week and will try and catch up properly.

And I'm sorry for not being here, it was quite overwhelming being so solidly in limbo for so long and it got me down and I feel ashamed to say I felt jealous and left behind, but maybe now we have something to plan I will feel like I can join in again. I have still been trying to keep up with you all as best I can but a lot has happened!

Loads of love, sorry and don't hate me!   

Xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lovely cloudy sending you some more hugs   I am so sorry   I was really hoping that things would have worked for you after everything you have been through, I hope this week isn't too painful for you x  

Kaninchen how is Dr going? Were you back at school today? Hope things are ok x  

Kieke I hope things start to get busier at work & the commute isn't too difficult x  

Jenni where are you?   I miss your special early posts but I hope it is a sign that the kelp is working, still can't figure out how it can give you energy & help you sleep?! x  

Sfg how did the scan go? Hope your lining is ok & you had a nice time in London x  

Melly how were the cocktails?   Only two more sleeps until your holiday! x  

Mogg I hope you & malachy are having a lovely time & getting spoilt in Ireland x  

Kazzzee I hope you & the twins are continuing to get better x  

Andade you have been quiet, hope you are ok x  

Em not sure if you are still reading but I am thinking of you & hope you are ok x  

Oscar I hope you & Dylan cope ok with the injections tomorrow x  

Sah I hope you have managed to sort out your supplements, I'm pretty sure maltesers should be included x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

I phoned the gp to get my ft3, ft4 & thyroid antibody results from last week only to be told it looks like they just retested my tsh instead & it has gone from 2.86 to 3.68   I am waiting to hear back to see if I need to get more blood tests done!


----------



## andade

Hi everyone!  

Sfg - Hope you got the call back today.  Having got a new job just before starting treatment, I'm much happier and let my wellbeing rule my decision. I can totally recommend it!   Hope your second scan was better and that your lining has thickened.  Hope you enjoyed the weekend in London! 

Oscar - Hope Dylan is feeling much better after last week.  Good luck for his first injections tomorrow.  Hope there are no tears - from you!  

Jenni - I wouldn't call myself a fitness nut and if you saw me you wouldn't either!   I'll probably start FET around April but have my next appointment to discuss it at the beg of March. 
Sorry to hear about the disciplinary.  Unfortunately,  a lot of absence procedures are based on a set amount of absences generated by a computer!  
Glad you're not bothered and neither was I when I went through similar either!   Really hope you get to stick it to them soon! 

Kieke - Glad you enjoyed your good without worrying for once.  You are allowed to. Pleased to hear that the funeral went well. Sounds like a typical Caribbean funeral.  Must sound strange if someone's be er experienced it. 
Must feel really good to share your news now.  You'll be buying your matty clothes soon.

Amy -  I do trust the scales, was just a bit surprised.  Weekend was quiet and relaxing.  Bet you enjoyed the profiteroles after so long on the stepper! 

Kaninchen - Coffee and cake sounds like my kind of relaxation!  Hope your first day back has been ok.

Cloudy - So good to hear from you.   Sorry to hear about your bfn.   Sending you  It's totally understandable that you might have wanted time out. We all use Limbo land according to our needs and dip in and out as suits our situation. No need to feel ashamed about your natural feelings and no one hates you!  

Kazzee - Hooe you and the little ones are doing well and improving.  

Not much happening here apart from the usual.

Everyone else hope you're all well, xx


----------



## oscar13

Oh Darling Cloudy I am so sorry to read of your BFN and sending a massive hug    . There is nothing to be sorry about!!! Whether you are posting here or not you know you are in our thoughts are we are desperately hoping for your happy ending. I have already started crossing everything ready for your next attempt. Sending you buckets of love and strength to help support you through this week xxx

Amy, thanks for the well wishes for tomorrow......I'm dreading it. I really hope your results come back ok!!! When should you hear??

Mogg, I hope you are having a wonderful time in Ireland and it isn't too bittersweet xx

Sfg any news on the scan??

I hope everyone is well and managed to enjoy the weekend? Xxx


----------



## Kieke

Cloudy - don't be silly, there is no place for hate in limbo land! 😘
Truly sorry to hear about your negative outcome. Hope you hang in there and remain positive! Good to hear you have a plan and that you are likely to give it another go! 

Amy - I had pancakes again for dinner! Work is still quiet and the commute today was horrendous. But we will see... Annoying that they mixed up your rest and strange that tsh has gone up in such a short time, is that normal?  

Andade - I'm not sure what my maternity wear style will be. So far I'm fine getting away with my normal clothes.

Got my 16 week midwife appt tomorrow and I hope we listen to the HB. They don't seem to do that everywhere so I have to wait and see. If we don't I might be tempted to go for another scan... Since I can't feel anything yet I sometimes think I'm imagining that I'm pregnant!


----------



## jenni01

Dearest Cloudy 
Please please don't say sorry for not being on the thread...you have gone through SO much and have dealt with it in the best way for you...
We all understand that!!
You are and always will be an integral part of the thread and are always in our thoughts and hearts 
The best friends are the ones you don't have to say anything to but you know they're there when you need them!
You just look after yourself and remember that we're all here for you 

Much love to you and your DH...xx


----------



## jenni01

Oscar::: Good luck today hun....don't forget your tissues 

Kieke::: I suppose it's the same message for you too!!....are you going to record the HB on your phone? 

Amy::: I'm still here hun!!....Do you have any blood left!! 
How soon can they finally get the results for you so your minds at rest and you can move forward? 

Andade::: Ah thank goodness you're just a normal bird then!!....I'm not a lazy bum....but defo got "gymaphobia!" 

Filthy::: Come on woman....get your tucas on here!! 
Good luck today!! 

Kani::: Morning!!!....sorry it was a little quite hun....but we're here!! 

SFG:::: How was London hun??....did you eat jellied eels!! 

Lots of loves to everyone!!! 

Boring here....Zzzzzz...wish things would hurry up!!...."Come on April!!...come on May!!"


----------



## Melly2015

Good morning ladies

SFG- hope your scan went well and your lining has thickened enough for them to go ahead.  

Andade- if the scales say you lost weight, then it must be true   !! Hope you enjoyed the indulging last week, and the exercise classes at the weekend

Sah- hope you’re well  

Oscar- hope the injections go ok for Dylan, that must be so rough on babies, not knowing what’s going on   . Hope he’s all recovered now from the tongue tie  

Jenni- sorry to hear you had to sit through a disciplinary, where my Mum works, they are a bit similar and she’s been through a process like that from being off with back problems- which she had doctors notes etc for. It’s such a bummer the way some companies deal with absence- even if you can’t help it. Glad you’re not too bothered and hopefully you’ll get pregnant soon and get to take their maternity pay with you   . I know what you mean about wishing things would hurry up!!!  

Keike- glad the funeral went as well as expected, and you’re getting to tell people about being pregnant now. Hope the appointment goes well today and you get to listen to little one’s heartbeat  

Amy- the gym and profiterole combo sounds pretty good to me!! Sorry to hear about the blood test mix up, hope you get it sorted and get some answers soon. I must confess I actually forgot last week to ring my GP and get my test results. Will probably try and get through later today and see what’s happening with them....I definitely must be starting to relax a bit!!!  

Kanichen- glad you enjoyed the coffee and cake, this is probably the time to enjoy them!  

Cloudy- I’m really sorry to hear about your bfn,     sounds like you’ve been through a rough time of it. I'm glad to hear that you have a plan in place, with both my cycles I've found that I've needed a "what if" plan. Hope you and DH are looking after eachother  

Hope everyone else is well  

AFM...had a good weekend, managed to easily keep up with my workmates on Saturday night...dunno if it’s just me but I’m convinced that these youngsters don’t party nearly as hard as I did (or any of my friends) when I was in my mid-twenties....it wasn't even that crazy a night and they were all tired!!!!! Anyway, got that out of my system and am think I’ll be ready for the cutting down after my holiday. Most of packing is done and we need to be in Stansted at 6:15am tomorrow morning- just in time for bucks fizz and breakfast. I swear I’m not an alcoholic....it must be starting to sound like that   ! I think I’m just enjoying a few treats that I know I’ll need to cut down on very soon. If I’m not back here before I go, hope next week goes well for you all, whatever you’re doing and I’ll say hello to the sunshine for you!!!     xxx


----------



## Sah78

Melly- you might as well enjoy yourself before the treatment starts. Have a great holiday

Sfg and kanichen hope your treatment is going well

Oscar - hope Dylan's injection was ok

Amy- I hope u get the mix up sorted

Jenni- sorry that u are going through such a hard time at work

Cloudy- sorry it didn't work again for u

Andade- I hope u are ok?

When I had my follow up the consultant wrote to my gp requesting a referral for more blood test for blood clotting and a hysteroscopy. The gp got the receptionist to call me to say I couldn't get the bloods done on the nhs so will have to pay ( just want it done) for that just waiting to hear if they will except my hysteroscopy referral. Bourn said normally the nhs covers this. The stress of waiting never ends


----------



## Cloudy

Thank you for the love ladies      

Sah - sorry your GP is a tool   can you try another GP at the practice?

Melly - have a lovely holiday  

Oscar - ahhhh, little baby Dylan   lovely to see - not lovely that you have jabs to content with though!  

Jenni - thank you    

Sfg - good luck for your lining thickening  

Keike - Lovely to see your good news and I hope you get to hear the little ones heart beat  

Mogg - lovely to see your wee man is getting to meet his daddy's family, I bet you are both being spoilt and Mr Mogg will be very proud of you both  

Andade - April isn't long now so I hope you are enjoying some nice treats  

Amy - fingers crossed that the thyroid gets sorted soon!  

Kaninchen - you sound like my kind of girl, coffee and cake is my hobby!  

Kazzzee - well I don't know what's happened to you but I'm off to stalk you and see, hope you and the little ones are ok  

Ustoget  - hope you are well hon and not too tired  

Everyone I have missed, hello   and hope you are well  

Xxx


----------



## Kieke

oscar - I hope today wasn't too traumatic for both you and Dylan!  

jenni - it will be spring in no time! 

Melly - hope you have a great time away! I had a couple of people asking me if I'm coping with the not drinking... I think that says enough!    Not missing it at all though.

Sah - I was lucky that my GP referred me for all the 'level 1' immune blood tests but I know that most refuse to do it... I keep my fingers crossed that they will do the hysto for you though! 

So I got to hear out little ones heartbeat! I can't stop smiling! 
The midwife found it straight away. I did have to ask though since they don't do it as a standard - I did forget to record it hough jenni!
She also told me to hide the scales and not to worry. I celebrated by buying chocolate and wotsits    

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kieke how lovely that you got to hear you lo's heartbeat   I think wotsits count as fertility food because they are orange & everybody needs chocolate!  

Cloudy I hope you are ok x  

Sah I hope you don't have to wait too long before you hear back & fx they agree to do the hysteroscopy x  

Melly it sounds like you you managed to keep up with the youngsters on your night out!   I hope you have a fab holiday & enjoy lots of treats, you deserve them x  

Jenni I'm starting to think your questioning of my normalness might be right after the latest tsh results!!!   April & May will be hear soon x  

Oscar I hope Dylan's injections went well today x  

Andade I've mixed things up a bit & my post gym treat has been chocolate tart tonight!   not long until your next appointment x  

Sfg any news on the job? I hope your lining is ok ready for transfer x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

I emailed my clinic to check whether it mattered about my latest tsh result & they said "as long as the variations remain within the normal limits there is nothing to be concerned about" so it doesn't sound like it matters


----------



## sfg29

Evening Ladies

Sorry for the late reply, scan went well and my clinic was happy with 7.6mm so after some negotiation, I am booked in for ET on Saturday! Yay! 
Had a lovely weekend in London, lots of walking and sight seeing and definitely over indulge on both days but luckily the scales yesterday said I stayed the same as last week so thank god we walked everywhere!

Cloudy - oh hun, I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN   I hope you and DH are being kind to each other and I'm pleased you have a plan in place to go again x

Oscar - hope Dylan is ok after having his tongue cut and the injections weren't too bad for him today?  Lining is fine now so all system go for me!  No I don't take omega 3 or beetroot juice as I never had any lining issues before so didn't think it was a problem.  I think a scan on CD8 was too early so will know for next time - well, hopefully there won't be a next time!

Jenni - flights booked, went with a direct flight to Prague as the faffing to Brno was only going to save me £40 and to be honest I don't think I could ar$ed!  Won't be long til April now and I'm sure we're all here to be your cycle buddy  

Kieke - glad to hear the funeral went well and how exciting that you got to hear your little angel's heartbeat!  I bet it was such an amazing feeling and don't blame you for having a smile on your face!  Definitely don't worry about the scales, just enjoy being pregnant!

Amy - you gym nutter, why on earth did you spend 80mins on the stepper?  You must have buns of steel?    How annoying the GP got the tests mixed up but glad that your range is within the acceptable limit.

Kaninchen - coffee and cake used to be my diet staple but now it's all decaf and natural yoghurt    I think we all need a treat every now and again, otherwise our life will be boring and miserable!

Andade - Yes I think I've made up my mind on the job front.  Turned down the lesser paid job as worked out the reduced pay is not worth moving for and I've not heard back about the job on Friday so fingers crossed no news is good news?  Going to see how this cycle goes and if it's a BFN, will definitely look for another and if it's a BFP, stay with M and milk their mat pay!

Melly - glad you had a good night out with the girls and it wasn't too wild for you    Hope you have safe trip tomorrow and a fab time away.  I'm with you on the bucks fizz with brekkie, you're on holiday after all so it's allowed  

Sah - the NHS can be wonderful at times but also shocking for most of the time so not surprised your GP is making you pay for the blood test - my GP refused to do a beta HCG test even though I sat there crying my eyes out in front of her!  FC you get your hysto referral soon and you don't have to wait too long for it.  Have you looked at getting it done privately?

Kazzeee - lots of love to you, OH and the twinnies x

Mogg - hope you and Malachy are well?

AFM, absolutely knackered from trying to sort everything out tonight - flights and accommodation all booked so just need to sort out the parking, order some Czech crowns, paying the gas and electric and sort out acupuncture before I fly off after work on Friday!  

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Ahhhhhhhhhh I am so annoyed.......I just wrote the longest bl**dy post and then dropped my phone and lost the s*dding lot!!!!! There is no way the monster will allow me long enough to rewrite so for now can I just thank you all for the kind thoughts for Dylan's injections     I felt so mean holding him to have them done, after a few mins of screaming and cuddles he clamed down and gave the nurse such a beaming smile that she also felt mean! He then gobbled up the strawberry flavoured calpol she offered in true boobonster style. Such a brave soldier and apart from being a little tetchy and sleepy he is fine xx

Will catch up properly later but for now.......sfg whoop whoop for your lining and roll on saturday  , amy good to know your levels shouldn't be a problem, Sah booooo to your GP, Kieke yay for hearing heartbeat.

Much love and hugs to everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## mogg77

Hello lovely ladies!
Cloudy I'm so sorry about your bfn, and that you have felt down from such a long limbo and everything else, of course we couldn't be cross, anyway arent you the founding member! Hope this week isnt too bad and you take care of yourself and dp and we see you again soon   Xxx

Jenni and sfg I'm hoping so hard you both get to rinse m for maternity soon!! Serve them right! Surely the way they discipline like that is a discrimination of sorts against people with longstanding health problems or ongoing problems out of their control?

Oscar i felt guilty too, i asked the nurses how they slept at night   

Sfg wahey on lining playing ball, sounds like you have your work cut out getting ready , i have my fingers crossed for you    

Amy good news you dont need to worry about the tsh x

Kieke lovely to hear the heartbeat, everything becomes real again, i confess i bought a monitor myself at 14 weeks so when i finally also heard it at the gps i probably looked a bit underwhelmed  
Definitely dont worry about weight! I put on three stone and ten weeks on I'm back to normal ( apart from jellybelly)with no effort apart from walking with pram- breastfeeding does it i think.

Melly have a great holiday- i agree about young'uns, my 'crazy nights' normally involved the whole weekend, dancing all night and seeing the dawn! These days they've all got gym in the morning! Not a bad thing i suppose  
Love to everyone else, hi andade, em hope you're ok, kaninchen, sah, fifty if you're there, anyone else ive missed xxxx

Still in ireland, malachy is exhausted from meeting all his lovely relatives and being passed round for photos with great granny, great great aunt, cousins, second cousins, honestly mr moggs family is huge!
Just had an email from my clinic to inform me that my six beautiful Frosties cannot be used legally now with mr mogg gone-i have to confess i had a little cry, i know I'm so so lucky to have my beautiful boy, i guess its tears for what could of been.


----------



## Sah78

Oscar- how annoying that you typed it out and it vanished ...

Amy- glad the hospital thought your bloods were ok what is next? When can u start?

Mogg- so sorry to hear they won't let you use your remaining embryos. That is so unfair

I had a call from gp won't refer me for the hysteroscopy either. Dame ...


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Sah did your consultant say why they thought you needed a hysteroscopy or your gp why they wouldn't do it? I asked my gp for one after my last failed cycle because I was worried there might be damage from my previous surgery that might be causing our repeated failures & they agreed, maybe you could go back to your consultant & see if he could write a more persuasive request to the gp? I hope you manage to get something sorted x  

Mogg I bet Mr moggs family are loving having you & malachy to stay   sorry to hear about your frosties   is it worth asking on the legal advice section to see if there is anything you can do? X  

Oscar I hope you & Dylan have recovered from the injections, my sister always made her husband take my nieces for all their injections because she is rubbish with needles, except when she had her tattoos!  

Sfg I only do the stepping so I can reward myself with nice things after, tonight it was a chocolate eclair!   I hope your weekend goes well, wishing you lots of luck for et x  

Melly I hope you are having a fab holiday x  

Jenni sending you a hug in case evil m have been upsetting you x  

Cloudy I hope you are doing ok x  

Kieke I hope the new job is going ok, it's nearly the weekend! x  

Kaninchen I hope dr is going ok x  

Andade you are very quiet, hope you are ok, not long now until your appointment x  

Kazzzee I hope you & the twins are doing well & you are getting lots of cuddles x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Not much happening here other than the usual gyming & treats!   it has been busy at work so very pleased it is Friday tomorrow


----------



## water-lily78

Hi there,

Sorry for my absence! What have I missed? Will try do so some back-reading...

AFM, life just happened and keeping up on here just wasn't a priority. Lots of stress, my DP and I nearly broke up. Family therapy, a new IVF cycle that DP wanted to call off halfway through. So much fun stuff!  I started looking into if clinics do donor egg & donor sperm transfers for single women abroad. Really not sure this thing with DP is going to fly. Time will tell! 
I had my ET today. After taking CoQ10 for a few months I wonder, if I have overdone it a bit. On day 2 (today) I had 2 x 7 cells and 1 x 5 cells. They put back the 2 at 7 cells. Seems like instead of being partially slow embies they are now in overdrive. Bit worried that they are abnormal or burn out. Stimulation was also 2 days shorter than usual. Any insights on these numbers?

Have a lovely weekend, y'all!


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all!

My brain isn't working and I can't remember if I've updated you on my blood results and open evening? So I will do it !

Bloods - amh 3.4 and fsh 6.6 - amh had dropped from 14 last July. I'm not massively shocked as looking back at ER only got a few eggs.... 

To add insult to injury this cycle has started 4 days early - 20 day cycle from
Last times one after failed IVF... 

Is that normal?  I'm hoping is reaction to no meds and body's clearing out? 

I'm feeling more and more disheartened that my body is not working!!!
As for new clinic - very nice and I liked it however I think they will reject me as bmi is 34....

So all in all not a good couple of days!!!
Got another one to go to tomorrow....


----------



## water-lily78

Hej Blueestone,

Sorry to hear you had some disappointing lab results. I understand how you feel about your body not really working properly. I feel the same. As for the short cycles after failed IVF: I also get shorter cycles sometimes the 2nd month. Not by many days, just 3 maybe. But still. I am not surprised if the body gets confused with all these hormones coming and going. 

Good luck with the new clinics!


----------



## Blueestone

Hi!

Thanks for the reply - how r u feeling after ur transfer?

Well all change here! Now found a nicer better clinic in the new one at Birmingham create! Loved their open evening and Dr said bmi isn't great try n loose weight but he will accept me as its age that's against me not weight! Whoop!

So I've got scan and consultation Friday and hope to start soon as getting older by the second!

Dr suggested mild modified IVF I think! I can't remember properly! 

Love to u all x


----------



## Kieke

Amy - one of my friends has a very nice pram (it's a Joolz if that means anything) and I can have it if I want it! Need to have a look at it but it will be orange! So love it already!
Glad your clinic isn't bothered about the change in blood results. 

sfg - hope it all went well and you got to enjoy a bit of sunny Prague! Are you straight back at work tomorrow or can you relax for a bit?

oscar - glad it all went well with Dylan's injections. I have a long way to go yet but I'll be looking into delaying some of the injections... I think. 

mogg - having my own monitor/doppler will make me so obsessed, it's tempting but I'm not giving into temptation on this occasion. 
Glad you are having a great time in Ireland! Bet Malachy is overwhelmed with all the attention.
What a sham regarding the frosties.... I remember that when we signed all the forms we both had to give consent about the other person using the sperm/eggs (if we wanted to). Is it difference when it comes to actual embryos? 

Sah - that is annoying that they won't refer you. I'm convinced that the hysto did the trick for me and would seriously recommend having one done privately. At the time I was looking at long waiting times on the NHS so was considering going abroad. I found that having it done in Athens would have been in a good option. 

water-lily - wow you have had indeed a lot on your plate! I can't advice you on your numbers but I'm pretty sure you can't overdo it on the CoQ10. Congrats on being pupo! 

Blueestone - very pleased for you that the clinic in Birmingham will accept you! Hope it all goes well on Friday.

I enjoyed a very nice long sleep. DH and I were in bed by 10.15, how very rock 'n roll! Not done much this weekend, will be heading into town later on to see if I can find some tops that will help me hide my growing belly.... 
Hope everyone enjoys a nice and chilled Sunday xx


----------



## Amy76

Waterlily sorry to hear things have been difficult for you   Congratulations on being pupo x  

Bluestone great news that you have found a clinic you are happy with, I hope the scan & consultation on Friday go well x  

Kieke I'm not up on prams although I know I used to hit lots of things when trying to manoeuvre some of the double buggies my sister had for my nieces around!   the Orange pram from your friend sounds perfect!   I hope you had a successful shopping trip, h&m have free delivery & 10% off with discount code 6413 & you can do free returns but the offer ends tonight x  

Sfg I hope your weekend has been good & you are pupo now, exciting! x  

Jenni I think we should have a weekly countdown chart to project defrost to keep our spirits up x  

Cloudy I hope the research for your next steps is going well x  

Hope everyone else is ok & having a nice weekend  

I have been eating clementines & mini slices of chocolate orange in the hope that all of the lucky orangeness will help


----------



## kaninchen32

Hello lovely ladies  Hope you are all having a relaxing weekend, been a bit rubbish at keeping up as am on a cycle buddies thread now too, too much internet activity to keep up on!!

Amy - go the lucky orangeness! Clementines are super healthy, hope you've had a relaxing weekend after your busy week at work!

Kieke- yay for a friend having a pray for you, Joules is a posh brand, go you ;-) How did your shopping trip go?

Bluestone - brilliant that you have found a clinic that you are happy with and they are happy to get the ball rolling!

Water-lily - congrats on being pupo! Gosh you have had a lot on your plate, really hope everything works out well for you and this is your successful cycle!

Sah - annoying your g.p won't refer you. I have read ladies on another thread swearing by Serum in Greece, you don't have to be a patient there to book a hysto with them - think it costs about €1,000 - maybe worth a look.

Mogg - great you are having a lovely time in Ireland and all the family are getting to meet Malarchy so sorry about your frosties:-(

Oscar - glad the injections all went well for Dylan. How annoying you wrote a post and lost it, nothing more frustrating!!

Sfg- how did e.t go? Congrats on being pupo

Cloudy - hello, coffee and cake is a great hobby ;-) hope you find your next steps forward.

Hello to anyone I have missed. Been down regging for over a week and still no nasty headaches, so yay for that! A.f arrived in a massive flood this .am, it was 2 days late so am hoping to ask if I can delay starting stimms. Still got the problem of hubby due to be at a 2 day conference for when egg collection is pencilled in - he is only 5 weeks into a new job so still on probation... Anyhow does anyone know - is it futile to request delaying stimms and continuing with down regging so it pushes everything back...?


----------



## Amy76

Kaninchen it is worth asking your clinic about delaying stims, one of my old cycle buddies is cycling at the moment & her clinic delayed her starting stims by a couple of days because they like to try & avoid ec on weekends so I'm sure it can be done x  

Andade have you gone awol again?!


----------



## Sah78

water lily- nice to hear from u fingers crossed it works and sorry u have had a differcult time 

Bluestone- my af was all over the place when I stopped my 2nd treatment spotting on and off. Glad u have found another clinic 

Kieke- I hope u found some nice tops to hide bump 

Amy- orange and chocolate sound nice

Kanichen- I dr for longer on my 1st cycle for a straight week  as we had a holiday booked hospital said was fine


We decided to pay for the Hystoposcopy at Bourne. The consultant recommended it as they like test after three failed cycles was surprised I wasn't offered it before... The gp wouldn't refer me  only if I had symptoms I.e bleeding

I hope everyone else is good


----------



## kaninchen32

Thanks ladies for the down regging advice, will phone in the morning to ask if I can delay stimms by a week so e.c definitely won't fall while hubby is away, that would hopefully then push embryo transfer into my school holidays...

Sah - glad you have a hysto booked, as you say a shame they didn't offer it to you earlier...

Time for bed, night all


----------



## water-lily78

Thanks for the welcome back, ladies!   

Mogg- Sorry to hear about the embryos. I find it a bit odd that if in life Mr Mogg had given consent that that is revoked automatically by his death.  totally sucks...

Sah - Great that you got it all booked in the end! I hope it all goes well!

Kaninchen - What did your clinic say about the extended downregging then? Sounds like other ladies on here didn't have a big issue with that. 

Amy -  Good on you with your gym routine! 80min on a stepper is a lot, but do you read books to entertain yourself? 

Sfg - How did the ET go on Sat? I guess we are now both pupo!  

Kieke - I hope you are well! How much does your tummy protrude by now? Is it quite obvious already?  I think I missed that you got a new job. Where are you working now? Is it a good place?


----------



## shanklygates77

Hello ladies,
hope you all are well.
Mogg - was so upset to read that you can't use the frosties.  I was surprised too.  My OH has a life limiting condition (I think we are supposed to call it) so I remember really thinking over all the forms we had to sign and us signing to say that we could use in the event of death.  Can't remember if this covered the frosties or just the swimmers we got from his aspiration.  
I would have cried too.  So sorry.  
xx


----------



## kazzzee

Just a quick catch up from me... 

Got married on Saturday. It was lovely. And DHs mum and youngest brother were there too. 

I was supposed to move onto the special care unit to take over Ayesha's care on Monday but instead I've been re-admitted to hospital with what might be a heart issue called Peripartum cardiomyopathy. If that's what it is it means one of the muscles in my heart isn't working effectively. Been having lots of scans and blood tests. More to come. 

Why can't I just be healthy!!! 

I can't even use my expressed breast milk now because of the meds I'm on  and I feel like other people are caring for my babies so I'm missing out! They are three weeks old today. 

I hope you are all ok - Mogg, I'm sorry to hear about the embryos. 

Since I'm stuck in here I will try and have a proper catch up with all your news later!


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee - congratulations Mrs! I'm glad the wedding went ahead, so much happening for you at the moment! You have been very unlucky with the medical side of things and my heart goes out to you... Stay positive, it won't last forever and you will soon make up for the 'lost' time! 

Sah - glad you got the hysto booked!

Kanninchen - did you manage to prolong down regging? 

Water-lily - I'm not really showing yet... I can see it but I can easily hide it. I haven't told work and even wonder at times if it is really happening since I can't feel anything yet either!
Work is crap to be honest... Colleagues are nice but that's the only positive, I have a fairly long commute and naff all to do! I can't go online so most of the time I just sit here... Can't complain too much since the alternative might be that I don't have a job anymore! 

Attended my first pregnancy yoga class last night which was really nice! Felt a bit of a fraud since I don't have a real bump... I also ordered a cross trainer which is currently in the back of my car since neither myself or DH can carry it into the house....
Not sure how I get through the day, week, month at work! I'm climbing the walls! Only 4 months to go.... 😁


----------



## mogg77

Kazzeee I take my hat off to you- you've some spirit! Congratulations on your wedding, I can't believe you managed it! So sorry to hear of continued problems, is the possible heart thing something they've just picked up that you always had? Really hoping you all get home soon! X
Shankly thankyou, yes it was a shock, I thought perhaps there might be a problem as in Czech they won't treat singletons- which I suppose am , but I thought I could at least transport them...but i am so thankful we didn't decide to postpone treatment when he initially took ill as we very nearly did. Sorry to hear of your hubbys condition  
Keike I'm hoping it'll fly for you! It'll all be worth it to provide security for you on maternity leave x I just got rid of my cross trainer, I think I used it five times in three years, I didn't like it it made me ache   I'm so lazy!
congratulations to our pupo ladies, hope you're doing well!
Love to everyone else, can't scroll back as on phone but hope you're all well, I'm just sat in gps as malachy has his first nasty cold and a bad chest- probably overreacting seeing doctor but better safe than sorry!


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies,

Would you mind if I join this thread? I previously posted in the thread before this and haven't since this new thread has been started and have clearly missed a lot!!

Basically we had an unsuccessful IVF/ICSI cycle last July/August, which was our only NHS funded cycle. We took a break from all things IVF for a while and then started to visit various different clinic open days to choose a new clinic, as we weren't happy with the old one. We are now kind of in limbo because DH is under the care of Mr Ramsay (urologist) so we are waiting for the test results that we should get at our appointment next week and then we will find out the plan of action. Mr R seems to think that he can do something to improve things for DH and that it will take around 4 months, so we can't start IVF until things have improved. In the meantime, we have improved our diet, vitamin intake etc and DH has also been under quite a strict regime of using snowballs and having cool showers!! We have now chosen a clinic as well and have a date for an initial appointment to get the ball rolling for when we are ready to start.

So...    I will try to catch up with you all but sorry if I miss anyone out!!

Melly - it is nice to see a familiar person on here from the cycle buddies thread  Hope you are enjoying your holiday.

Kieke - another familiar face  It's lovely to hear your pregnancy is going well. Sorry to hear your job is boring, what is the job doing? I hope you get some more work to do soon. I have had times when it is so busy and stressful that you don't know where to begin and also times of quiet, I don't know what is worse at times.

Kazzzee - congratulations on the birth of your twins    and of course your wedding  So sorry to hear about your health issues though and I hope the doctors can get to the bottom of it soon and that you are nice and healthy again very soon.

Bluestone - Glad to hear you have found a new and nicer clinic  Good luck for Friday  

Amy - I love the sound of the mini chocolate orange slices  I need some more orange in my life I think!

Sah - good luck with your Hysto, I hope it goes well. 

Hello to everyone else on here including Shanklygates, water-lily, mogg, kaninchen32, oscar, cloudy and anyone else I have missed. I hope you don't mind me joining again and catching up on here  xx

P.S. can I please be added to the front as in limbo?


----------



## oscar13

Evening everyone

Welcome back MrsRL! Good to hear there has been some positive steps for your OH, I think it is well worth the time taking steps to improve things rather than rushing into another cycle. I've alway heard good things about Mr R so fingers crossed. X

Kazzzee, Oh bless you! Firstly congratulations on your Wedding, I am amazed you have managed with everything going on. I really hope the hospital gets to the bottom of things soon so you can all start family life properly. Xxxx

Shankly so sorry to read of your OHs condition xx

Sah, good news on the hysto 

Kieke, sorry the job is a bit rubbish at the mo, just focus on the maternity pay xx

Kaninchen, did you manage to sort out downregging?

Waterlily, hope the 2ww goes well, keeping everything crossed x.

Sfg, have I missed an update? How did everything go? Thinking of you!

Jenni, Andade, Fifty, Cloudy, Ustoget........where are you?

Hope everyone else is good? No real news from me, I do read here often and think of you all a lot, sorry I don't get to post as often as I would like xxxx


----------



## sfg29

Evening everyone!    

Sorry for being awol but the past week has been a whirlwind with tx and making sure all my work is done before I left!  It's been quite stressful this cycle, getting everything organised and the unexpected extra scan has threw me a bit.  Anyway, I am digressing, so last Monday I had my first intralipid session which went well but really boring because it took 2.5hrs to drip through!  Still no news about the job as my recruitment consultant is still on paternity leave and none of his colleagues have bothered to call me back so I just assumed I didn't get it.  

Got the news on Thursday that my 2 embies have survived the thaw and they were developing well on Friday - quality 1-2 and both were at 9-16 cells, as they should be for day 4 embies and the clinic expected I will have 2 blasts to transfer on Saturday and I did and now I am PUPO!  OTD is Sat 12th March but the clinic wants me to organise beta for Monday 14th but I'm not sure if I can hold out for that long!  Had a wonderful weekend in Prague, lots of eating, walking so a good relaxing break all round! Got back from Prague late last night and now back to the grind    I'm determined not to test early, symptom spot and googling this cycle so ladies, I need you to keep me on the straight and narrow although I know I have failed already!

I've not been feeling too great today and yesterday so I'm praying my hardest it's impantation cramps!  It's just some light cramping but today it's been constant whereas last time it was more twinge like pangs - massive fail on the symptom spotting but honestly I can't help it!  My left tummy side is a bit tender but that's from the clexane and pregnyl injections so switching side tonight.


Oscar - how annoying that you've lost your long post    I hope you and the boob monster are well?  No you've not missed an update, just been busy with work and enjoying myself too much in Prague so been pretty knackered most nights - should really go to bed now!

Mogg - I'm so sad and sorry to hear about your frosties, I would of cried too    I would of thought the same as you that you could at least transport them to a clinic back here or somewhere where they can treat a single person.  I hope the trip to the doctors was ok today and nothing serious with Malachy?

Sah - Can't believe your GP won't refer you for a hysto!  What a meanie     I glad you're getting it done through Bourne and FC it will be helpful as to why you've had 3 failed cycles.

Water-Lily - congrats on being PUPO!  I think your numbers are really good, day 2 embies should have 2-4 cells so yours are definitely ahead and it's not necessary a bad thing.  I'm really pleased we're in this bubble together, how are you feeling?

Amy - thanks for the well wishes, how's the gyming and treats going?  I ate so much pastries and drank lots of thick chocolatey hot chocolate in Prague and I told myself Amy would certainly approve!  Tonight, we made mushroom soup for dinner followed by 6 mini macarons    Cute pic of your doggie again, love the wind in her hair look!

Bluestone - sorry to hear about your blood results and your cycle is shorter this month.  I'm pleased you've found a nicer clinic and the dr is not too bothered about your BMI - I personally don't think a bmi of 34 is high.  Good luck with your scan on Friday.

Kieke - back to work today and had over 80 emails to deal with - maybe you can give me your email address and you can help me go through them?     Wish we could have more of a balanced work life - I would love to just sit there and stretch my work but I've got loads to do and I can feel myself getting stress and anxious but after having a chat with this guy who I share an office with today, he just told me to stop caring so much work and forget about it all!  He is so right and I am going to try my best to stay positive and smile when I have a more work coming my way!  Hope the shopping trip went well at the weekend and pleased the pregnancy yoga was nice.

Kaninchen - thanks my lovely ET went well, had another intralipid fusion just before and after ET - half the bag before and the rest after.  I'm glad the down regging has gone smoothly for you  but booo to heavy AF!  FC your clinic will agree to delay your stims and EC will fall into the easter hols as you wanted.

Shankly - hope you're well?  Are you planning to going again next month?

Kazzzee - massive congratulations Mrs!  I have been waiting for you to post your news on here as I didn't want to be the one to say something first.  You looked absolutely radiant and Kash looks proud as punch!  Can't believe you've been admitted to hospital again, you've literally been through it all!  I hope the tests and scan shows nothing serious and it can resolved easily.  Lovely to see on ** that you're finally able to cuddle both Ayesha and Aadil.

MrsRL - welcome back!  Glad to hear you and DH have been making positive changes to your diet to improve your chances for next cycle.  I hope the initial appointment goes well and FC all your hard work has paid off in the test results.

Jenni - my rock, hope you're well my lovely?  I hope M is behaving themselves and you've had a good week at work...so far?

Melly - hope you're having a good holiday and have a cocktail for me please - a very large pina colada   

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Wowzers Sfg, mammoth post! Whoop whoop for being PUPO..........come on little embies!!!! Massive amounts of positive thpughts coming your way. I hope cramps are as good sign for you as they were for me xx


----------



## kazzzee

Yay SFG glad to hear you are Pupo. Fingers crossed for you xxx 

I do have Peripartum cardiomyopathy - official diagnosis came yesterday afternoon. It means one of my heart muscles isn't working properly - they class it as heart failure and it a very rare pregnancy complication (although I'm wondering if it's what Ustoget developed as she also had breathing issues). I've been given a booklet called living with heart failure with a little old man on the front... And I'm the youngest person on the ward! 

My tip for all of you when you get pregnant - it will happen - is that if you get severe oedema (water retention in your legs or anywhere else and feel short of breath make sure it's not written off as normal pregnancy side effects. I think this was missed earlier because there wasn't a cardiac doctor involved in my care. I had every other kind of doctor though!


----------



## water-lily78

Morning, ladies!

Kazzeee - Congrats on the wedding! And on the birth of your twins! I had missed that, too! Sorry to hear that the bliss is somewhat impaired by health issues. I had to look it up as I didn't know the term. It sounds though like the majority recovers fully from it after treatment, so it sounds all very hopeful! Fingers crossed! And don't worry, like Kieke said, you'll get plenty of opportunity to catch up on the time you miss out on the babies just now!  

Kieke - Sorry ot hear that you find your work so uninspiring just now, but nice colleagues count for a lot and yeah, you only have a few months to go before taking a longer break! Whoop! If you can only stare at the screen or elsewhere, is this maybe the time to bring your mediation and mindfulness skills to the next level?  Go you with the pregnancy yoga class! I'm sure you'll soon get a very entitling bump all by yourself!  

Mogg - I hope Malachy is feeling better! I can only imagine who much I'll worry about every little thing, if I ever have a baby. My DP, however, veteran of 3, will probably shrug everything off. 

MrsRL - Welcome (back) to the group! Sorry to hear you are hanging in limbo, but if you are anything like me, then just doing something to hopefully help the situation (like taking vitamins and changing the diet) feels really good. 

Oscar - Thanks for the positive wishes! Hope all is going smoothly on your side! 

sfg - Congrats on being PUPO then!  Yeah, well, the symptom spotting... I also got cramps and I wonder...but then I get cramps all the time from just progesterone and though they switched me to crinone gel, I'm not convinced that this isn't just the permanent light progesterone cramping again.... Time will tell, eh? Just a mere week and a half to go for us! Fingers crossed my fast embies were just keen and not derailed!  Sorry to hear though, that work is so stressful for you right now, but your office mate is right, it is just work in the end.... It's school holidays here this week, so work is quiet right now which is nice!

Afm, yep, the dreadful 2ww... I reckon I will know in a week, if it has worked as bleeding usually starts way before OTD. Since this was the last of the 3 free cycles, I've started looking at other clinics in the city, just in case. I'm not really all too happy with the current place, but they did recommend to try 5-6 times in total before giving up on my eggs. So we shall see if I can find other clinics that will take us on with our age and odds. We got assigned to the current clinic, so what sort of questions do you tend to ask when deciding which one to pick?


----------



## mogg77

Waterlily just a quick one, i had a four day transfer as my embryos were also racing ahead! So id say its a positive! Im cheering you on and sfg too !


----------



## MrsRL

Thank you Oscar  Hope you are enjoying being a mummy  I have only seen good things about Mr R too so fingers crossed!!  

Sfg - congratulations on being PUPO  Really hope this is your time    Really hope it is implantation cramps. I struggle not to symptom spot, I even do when we try naturally even though it is very unlikely to happen, I can't help it!!   Thank you, I will update you after our appointment next week. Our new clinic seems better for communication too so that's good.

Kazzzee - have you been told what treatment you will have? I hope that it can start soon and you make a full healthy recovery so you can enjoy being Mummy to your babies 

Water-lily - thank you  It definitely helps with trying to do something positive and making plans so we have something to aim towards. Congrats on being PUPO and I hope the 2ww doesn't drag on for too long. As for other clinics, I would suggest attending some open days at various places. That is what we did and it helped us to get a feel of the places, including travelling to get there as well as looking around to see if it was the right place for us. I didn't like my original clinic either. 


Hello to everyone else. I will catch up with you all later  xx


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

I’ve missed out on a few pages over the past week, but I’ll do my best to catch up!!

Sah- how annoying that your GP won’t refer you for a hysteroscopy or the bloods   , but at least you can get the hysto done at Bourn. How long do you need to wait to have that? 

Cloudy- hope you’re well  

Kieke- so glad that you got to hear the little heartbeat, sounds like good advice on hiding the scales and not worrying! Glad you enjoyed your pregnancy yoga class  

Amy- glad the variation in the TSH is all ok. Speaking of treats, at the hotel we were in on holidays the breakfasts were insane....you could even have chocolate covered doughnuts with chocolate sauce inside....and obviously all the normal breakfast stuff too   ...there were so many yummy things to be had!!! How long more do you have before project defrost can commence?  

SFG- I did start my holiday with bucks fizz and cooked breakfast at the airport as planned- it was amazing   ! Also had plenty of cocktails for everyone! Congratulations on being PUPO. I know what you mean about symptom spotting, all the drugs will give you a lot of varying symptoms so try not to worry ( I know that is WAY easier said than done). I completely hear you with the joy of coming back to work, after my week away, I arrived in today to over 200 emails and it’s been crazy. At least it’s not too far off the weekend! Keep up the positivity and keep smiling     

Oscan- glad Dylan’s injections all went fine, he sounds like such a cutie  

Mogg- I would  have cried to if I was in your position receiving that email. Can you not have them transferred to a different clinic? Hope Malachy is enjoying being the centre of attention with all his relatives. Hope he’s doing ok and his cold isn’t too bad  

Water-lily- hi and congrats on being PUPO. There’s a thread on FF somewhere that has a load of suggested questions for asking at consultations. I would echo what MrsRL suggests and go to some open days. You can get to speak to people there, and get a real feel for the place. Hope the 2ww flies for you, and you get a positive result- then you won't need another clinic!  

MrsRL- hi! When do you have your initial appointment at your new clinic? Are you having to travel far to it? Am sure all the extras you are doing will make a difference. I’ve been taking a lot more supplements and have been trying to eat more healthily (with the exception of the past week   !), so really hoping that will help. The things we do!  

Bluestone- Some people have AMH of <1 and still get some eggs and a positive result, so try not to be too disheartened- also, having an FSH of <10 is a good thing, it’s the combination of low AMH and high FSH that can be bad. I think sometimes cycles can be a bit crazy after IVF and all the meds, so hopefully will be back to normal for you next month. Glad you like the new clinic you’ve found and fingers crossed for your treatment this time round  

Kaninchen- glad you’re not having any side effects from the down regulation. I wouldn’t see that keeping on DR for an extra few days will hurt...once you’ve had your bleed and your lining is nice and thin, the DH drugs just keep you in that state. Hope you’re clinic are happy to go ahead with that for you  

Kazzee- congratulations on the wedding! Glad it was lovely. Sorry to hear about your heart condition, you’ve really been through it. I hope they can get it treated soon, so you can get your long awaited cuddles with your babies  

Hi to anyone else I’ve missed  

AFM- back down to earth today after an amazing holiday. Weather was mostly pretty good (fairly sunny and mid- twenties) and on the days it wasn’t, we went to the spa or indoor pool and jacuzzi. Ate a lot, not all of it unhealthy, as the fruit and veg is so much nicer abroad than it is here...but many treats were had too!! Even though I’m back at work today, and it’s been a bit crazy, I do feel more relaxed in myself so I think the break has done me and DH a lot of good. Was also nice just to spend some chilled out time together. When my next AF arrives, I’ll be ringing the clinic to book in for the next round, and I expect DR to be starting around the second week in April. In the meantime, will just continue to relax as much as I can...just with maybe a few less treats!!!


----------



## Kieke

mogg - it's supposed to make you ache haha Well for now it's still in the back of my car... a good project for the weekend! I hope Malachy is feeling better! 

MrsRL - good to hear from you! Glad to know you are still going strong and have been making the most of a healthy lifestyle! I have heard great things of Dr R, fingers crossed you have a positive appointment next week. My job title is Sales Administrator and I work at a chemical engineering company. I only answer the phone and process orders though so even if it was busy there isn't that much to it.... one of the ladies has been off sick for a good while and she's back next week, I'm scared that means there is even less for me to do! 

oscar - if it stays like this I might consider starting my leave 11 weeks before my due date! 

sfg - yes please! You can forward your emails to me and I will be your PA!
Glad everything went according to plan and you are now PUPO! I didn't buy anything at the weekend, I'm just going to make do with my 'normal' clothes until I can start wearing the proper maternity stuff. 
It's not too late to hear back from that job, you never know... 
Hope the 2ww aren't too stressful for you I'm keeping everything crossed! 

kazzzee - any idea how long you need to stay in? Are you going to fully recover?
Thank you for all your tips, I certainly will try to keep it all in mind! 

water-lily - if only I could sleep with my eyes open! I so hope it works out for you this time! But I understand that you are preparing for any possible outcome - I always felt the need to have a plan B, it makes it easier I think. We stayed with the same clinic since there isn't much choice up North, the idea was to look at clinics abroad if need be. 

Melly - life is much better without scales! I ate a bag of yellow M&M's on the way home and DH is now wondering why I'm not hungry! Sounds like you've had an amazing holiday! I hope you make the relaxation last! Not long before you will start again. 

I forgot to mention that when we did introductions at yoga I was asked if we are having a boy or girl but I said I did not know because we agreed to keep it a secret. Somehow I feel I can share it here but not in real life if that make sense.
My sister send me a parcel with drawings from my nieces, they attempted to draw me and I have a teddybear in my belly! She is also convinced I'm having a boy so she picked some boyish clothes, I'm sure my little baby girl will love wearing them!
They say we are expecting snow here, I hope we get lots so I don't have to go to work...


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kieke how cute that your nieces sent pictures of you with a teddy bear in your tummy   I love that you are pretending you don't know what you are having!   sorry to hear the job is a bit rubbish, at least it is Friday tomorrow x  

Melly your holiday sounds fab, pleased to hear there were some yummy treats involved x  

Waterlily i understand wanting to have a back up plan but fx this round will work x  

Sfg congratulations on being pupo!   I definitely like the sound of the hot chocolate!   the windswept look on the dachshund was from stroking her with a fleece top on & her hair going all static!  

MrsRL sometimes a break is good, I hope Mr Ramsey is able to help with dh, exciting that you have a date for an initial appointment at a new clinic   I think the mini chocolate orange slices count as fertility food & can be eaten guilt free!   you definitely need some orange in your life x  

Mogg I hope the doctor was able to reassure you & that malachy is feeling better x  

Kazzzee congratulations on becoming a Mrs!   sorry to hear about all the health problems, what an eventful couple of months you have had! I hope you are back having lots of cuddles with your babies very soon x  

Oscar I hope Dylan is doing well after his injections x  

Kaninchen I hope you managed to sort out delaying stims with your clinic x  

Cloudy I hope the research in to your next steps is going well x  

Jenny scratch next month then project defrost, we can do this! x  

Andade have you had your appointment to plan your fet yet? Hope you are ok x  

Hello sah, shankly, bluestone & anyone else I've missed   

My thyroid antibody result came back as 1 u/ml & anything from 0-150 is normal, so I am officially 'normal' again!   mum & I had a lovely day out in London today, we went to the pastel society exhibition at the mall gallery then to the knitting & stitching show at Olympia


----------



## andade

Hi everyone!  
I've been AWOL again!  Will try and catch up either all the posts that I've read over four pages. Please forgive me if I miss anyone by accident. 

Mogg - Glad you and Malachy had a great time with the Irish clan and were looked after.  Sorry to hear about not being able to use your remaining embies.   

Bluestone - Glad you've found a new clinic that you like.  Your bmi is usually more of an issue for NHS,  rather than private. I think 34 is under their limits.

Water-lily78 - Sorry to hear that you've been through quite a lot recently. Hopefully,  this is the turning point.   Congratulations on being PUPO!  Got my fx for you. 

Kieke - Love the fact the pram is orange!  Definitely flying the fert flag!  I know it can get really boring when you don't have much to do but it's temporary and think of the pay slip at the end of the wssk/month.  Nice colleagues can make all the dp difference and make things bearable. 
Now, how are you eventually going to get the cross trainer into the house? Got any friends who can help? Love the idea of you having a teddy in your tummy. 

Amy - Pleased to head that all your results seem to be fine.   Now you can just concentrate on project defrost. Looks like we might be cycle buddies after all!  See you're  still gyming n' treating.  Your day out with your mum sounds like fun and nice mother/daughter time. 

Kaninchen - Glad to hear DR is going well and that you're not suffering any side effects.   I'm sure the extending of Dr by 2 days won't make a difference.  Hope work isn't too stressful. Bet you're on countdown to the Easter hols. 

Sah - Sorry your GP hasn't been really helpful.  Hooe the hysto proves helpful. I know a lot of ladies think it helps. Pity you have to pay for it.

Kazzee - Big congratulations on your nuptials!     So pleased the day went well.  Sure you must have looked great  So sorry yo hear that you are plagued with yet another health issue.  I hope you are being looked after well and that it will not plague you for too long. I wish that you, Mr Kazzee, Ayesha and Aadil will soon be home together do you can start the new chapter of your life as a family. Sending you lots of positive thoughts and prayers!    

Shankly - Sorry to hear about your oh. It must be tough going through all of this.  

MrsRL -  Welcome back!  Mr Ramsay has a good reputation and fx that he can do some good work with your husband. 

Oscar - Im here!  Glad to see you've recovered from the injections.  How's boob monster?  Hope you're all well.

Sfg - Congratulations on being PUPO!   Prague sounds great! Its really nice to combine that with tx. Hope you're just experiencing implantation cramps. Hope the 2ww goes smoothly and quickly.   

Melly - Glad to hear you had a great holiday and that you and dh got to spend some quality time together.   Think that's a really good thing to do if you can before you start treatment.

Big apologies for being AWOL!  Not sure what's going on with me. Either get home late due to having to do something after work or go to exercise class in the eve, get back late and then fall asleep on the tablet before I  can even check FF!   I'm trying to remember the last time I turned the lights off before going to bed. 
Had my appointment on Tuesday and was given a nice little toiletry bag full of needles, wipes etc for my FET! I call on CD1 in April and will start injections on CD21 for around 3 weeks and then 2 weeks on progynova and 5 days cyclogest, then et. Although if there are no slots then I could spend 5 weeks injecting.  So in all likelihood, the earliest I'll be having ET is June. 
Currently battling a cold, my first ill health since a year ago. When I was stressed in my last job, I was always suffering ill health. Got a couple of social outings this weekend, so maxing up on Beecham cold and flu tabs to ward off any further deterioration. 

Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend, x


----------



## Kieke

Crap, just lost my post!
Short recap: I got my snow day so having another lazy day but this time at home  
Felt the baby swoosh this morning  

Amy - glad your test result came back ok, another thing ticked of the list!

Andade - not long before it's all systems go again for you!

Happy weekend to all xxx


----------



## andade

Morning ladies!  

Kieke - Love snow days!   What did you and dh get up to?
Aaahhh. ... must be nice feeling the baby. 
Yep, the months are chugging along and so is my weight loss.  Might get a personal trainer for a few weeks to give me a boost before April as I really need to stop chugging and really speed ahead!

Been slackingn on my supplements.  So need to up the ante and start taking them properly. Been thinking about starting g acupuncture again,  as I've had a break since December but think I'll start nearer the time when I'm having FET.  Got to get out of bed, as I've got an  exercise class this afternoon and then going out later. 

Hooe everyone us well and has a good weekend,  x


----------



## kaninchen32

Happy weekend ladies  how are we all?

Andade - enjoy your exercise class. I'm off to my first acupuncture session this afternoon, feeling a little bit apprehensive but hopefully it will be good!
Kieke- yay for a snow day, hope you and hubby kept warm indoors! Exciting you can feel bubba moving 

Amy - great that your thyroid is normal and you had a nice day out in London, love going up to London always so much to do!

Melly - sounds like you had a fantastic holiday and you are in a really good chilled place to start your next cycle 

Waterlily and sfg- hope you are both enjoying being pupo - sending you both loads of positive vibes  

Kazzee- congratulations on your Wedding!! Been a hectic past month for you- hope you and the twins are all well.

Hello to everyone else 

Baseline scan on Thursday went well - 18 follies in total waiting to grow! Downside they were really inflexible with delaying down regging- said could delay by a maximum of 2 days but e.c could still fall on the Friday 18th or I could cancel the cycle?!! No way was I cancelling the cycle - so have stuck with my original schedule and am praying egg collection falls early I.e on the Wednesday before hubby goes away on his conference! So any tips to make my follies grow ladies? I know to drink plenty of water, 1 pint organic milk daily, hot water bottle on tum and lots of protein - any ideas for nice ways of eating lots of protein? Feel rotten today, first stims injection last night and have completely cut coffee put :-/ off for my first acupuncture session this afternoon - hoping it will be good!

Have a lovely weekend ladies


----------



## mogg77

Kaninchen great results in scan -18 follies! Cant help really with protein, though when i was trying to get extra into mr mogg i bought santogen protein powderand added it to banana and milkshakes. Sorry you cant plsy more with downreg, have you anyone else to come to ec if need be?

Keike lovely to feel movement, magical  times! I found i relaxed a lot once the movement kicked in. No snow here yet though its apparently come down as far as gloucester so pretty close!

Andade personal trainer sounds a good plan! Where are you off to later?
Thats a long treatment plan! I had this misconception that fet was less complex!

Hope everyone has good weekend, malachy is feeling better so off on big dog walk with my brother and neice and eejits girlfriend, a porky staffie called ruby!


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all 
sorry I've been awol again!

Big decisions ahead for me! Been for consultation at create and they've repeated my amh as my afc and IVF cycles don't marry up apparently so waiting for the results. They suggested if amh remains low to have a final oe cycle however if amh is better and over 5 then to have 3x back to back cycles bank and freeze all and then loose weight to get bmi down to 30 then transfer...in order to be healthier and reduce risk of miscarriage 

I'm confused as to what to do. I'm also wondering if to have last oe cycle or if amh low to go for de... 

Other option is to go back to lwc for a last cycle... As they're happy with my bmi

Aghhhhh


----------



## Sah78

Kanichen-I hope you can have ec and transfer when it suits you best

Water lily- hope your 2ww is going ok

Shankly- when are you cycling next

Kazzzee-congratulations on being a married lady. I am glad they got to the bottom of what was wrong but sorry you couldn't use your milk

Mogg- is malancy's cold any better must be hard when little ones are ill

Mrs r- welcome good to hear mr r has a plan to improve things

Sfg- I hope you are feeling better and the cramps are implantation 

Melly- glad u had a chilled holiday and hopefully af comes soon so u can get started
I can have my hysto when I have two more af's 

Kieke- bless your nieces drawing you with a teddy in your tummy. I hope the snow wasn't too thick with u. 

Amy- good to hear that your thyroid test was normal.the knitting and stitching show sounds nice did u by anything?

Andade- not long till you can start cycling 

Bluestone- I am not sure what to suggest and hope you have thought of what to do next
Oscar- hope the boob monster is ok. 

Happy Mother's Day to the new mums and to Kieke who will be a mum. I found it hard today we went out with mil and there where so many sweet kids with suits on with thier family's. I did get a primrose plant that was offered to me by the waiter I didn't like to say I wasn't a mum. 

I am still waiting for af to arrive it is four days late as I was on the highest gonal f dose it seems to of messed up my cycle  . Blood test is on Thursday I went in this week but the nurse didn't take enough blood to test for everything so need to test for three more things


----------



## jenni01

Hellllooooo!!! 
Sorry for not being on much lately 
But I promise to catch up soon... 
Hope everyone one is well and sending lots of loves and cuddles         
Moggs::: I'm glad Malachy is feeling better hun....hope you all had a nice walk!


----------



## water-lily78

Mogg - Thanks for the positive vibes! Ok, so fast embies may well fine then like in your case! I've still got almost a week to go until OTD! Argh! Good to hear that Malachy is feeling better again! 

MrsRL - 2ww are unfortunately dragging a little. It's worse when you get the embies back even sooner than usual. As for the clinics: I made some phone calls to some clinics and some only take patients that get cycles sponsored by the government, so those are already excluded. But there was one that actually has opening hours over the weekend as well, which is nice, because so far I feel they have done ER when it fit with working hours, not when it was maybe best for my body. Easy pick!  

Melly - Thanks for the positive wishes! We will see how it pans out! Thanks for the tip with the forum thread, but I think I made my decision on the next clinic already by who would take us and who is going to offer better opening hours!  Fingers crossed we won't need it though! Lovely to hear you had a great holiday with lasting relaxing effect! I hope you can keep that feeling for a good while longer!

Kieke - Yes, having a plan B is good for peace of mind! If we go with DE then we need to go abroad anyway, so that will involve a bit more serious research. I guess you may have already explained it here on the thread, but why don't you want to reveal the gender to others, if I may ask? Do you want to stop people stereotyping your baby before it is even born? Yay for the swooshing baby!  

Amy - Thanks for the positive vibes and congrats on being "normal" again!  

andade - Thanks for the goods wishes! Indeed, lets hope for the best!   You sound super busy! I'm getting tired from just reading your update!  Great that you have a plan for the next cycle and all the "goodies" you need to crack on! 5 weeks of injections sounds a bit daunting though, but it'll all be worth it in the end!  I didn't realise that a FET would require so many drugs. I thought they'd just add it in a more or less natural cycle. I was clearly wrong... I hope you'll get over your cold soon or are maybe already past it!  

kaninchen - thanks for the   vibes! 18 follicles! Go you! That is pretty impressive from my point of view! I hope the timing will work out perfectly for you and that you get a good bunch awesome eggs!  

Bluestone - I think your AMH is pretty much the same as mine (was around 5 last year and may be lower now) and I'm certainly encouraged to try a few times with my own eggs. I'm not entirely sure how much the BMI plays into this here of course. I hope in any case that the results come back with promising numbers!    

sah - 2ww is dragging as these things do! What is your next step? I'm not sure where are you at in your cycling. 

sfg - How are things going for you, cycle buddy?  

Afm, not much happening here... just waiting. I think I feel AF coming on which I'd expect to show in a couple of days if it hasn't worked this time round. But then I guess it is hard to know...cramps can mean all sorts of things. Time will tell!


----------



## Sah78

Jenni- nice to here from you I hope you are ok and work is better than expected. 

Water lily- I hope you have things to distract u in the 2ww it does drag.. I am month after my failed cycle waiting for af to show it is delayed from the drugs 😔. I am having immune tests while I wait.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade exciting that you have your meds & that we might be cycle buddies   I hope the cold didn't come to anything & you are feeling ok x  

Kieke how exciting that you felt baby moving!   I hope work is going ok this week x  

Kaninchen I hope stimming is going well, I am vegetarian & had quorn during treatment to increase my protein, when is your first scan? Fx ec fits in with dh's conference x  

Mogg I love that eejit has a girlfriend called ruby x  

Bluestone I hope your amh results give good news & help you decide what to do next x  

Sah sorry to hear about having to have another blood test   I got a pinafore style dress, some nice buttons & some material from the show x  

Waterlily I hope af doesn't arrive   It is so difficult to tell what is going on but fx for good news for you x  

Jenni that was a special early start even by your standards!   hope you managed to get an afternoon nap or an early night x  

Kazzzee I hope you are getting better & have been able to get lots of cuddles with the twins x  

Sfg I hope the pupo bubble is being kind to you x  

Melly exciting that we might be cycle buddies x  

Oscar, mogg, ustoget & kazzzee I hope you enjoyed your first Mother's Day with your lo's x  

Cloudy I hope the research is going well x  

Hello shaky, mrsrl & anyone else I've missed  

Managed to get to the gym tonight & did 80 mins on the stepper & 6 mins on the powerplate then rewarded myself with lemon tart!


----------



## sfg29

Evening All

Another mammoth post alert!

Kazzzee - Sorry to hear about your health problems!  You have literally been through all haven't you?  I'm glad you've got a diagnosis though and you get better soon.  On a positive note, welcome home! I hope you, DH and your gorgeous bubs are all settled in?  It must be really nice to be finally in your home but I bet it's also a scary thought to be home with newborn twins! 

Oscar - thanks for the positive thoughts, I definitely need it!  I'm permanently fluctuating between hopeful, excited and down right depressed about the thought of a BFN!  I definitely hope the cramping is good sign but logic is telling me it's likely to be the pesky progesterone    Today is CD27 so if I make it to Wednesday with no signs of AF, then I know I'm still in the game.  

Water-lily - how are you cycle buddy?    I hope the 2ww has been kind to you?  I think it's a good idea to have a back up plan, it certainly helped me after our first and only NHS round.  I would recommend you looking at clinics abroad, their success rates and services on offer are just as good or in my opinion, better then some of the clinics in the UK.  You can do all your research on FF as they have loads of wonderful threads dedicated to overseas clinics.  FC you won't need to go down this road as me and you are going to be celebrating this weekend!  

MrsRL - hope you're well and how did the appointment go?

Mogg - hello my lovely, how are you and Malachy?  Glad to hear he's feeling better and hope you enjoyed your walk yesterday?

Melly - glad to hear you've had a good holiday, completely jealous of all the sun and cocktails you've had    Yep going back to work after a holiday is certainly a bummer!  I hope AF plays ball for you this month, let us know if we need to do a little dance to bring her on!   

Kieke - your nieces are so adorable and the pic they've sent you is so cute!  Glad you enjoyed your snow day the other day, we only got a light sprinkling for about half an hour and then the sun came out again!  How exciting you can feel the baby now, it must of been amazing feeling!

Amy -   on being normal again!     Sounds like you had a lovely day with your mum at the show in Olympia and well done on the gyming and treats tonight  

Andade - wow you've been a busy bee haven't you?!  I'm too exhausted from reading of what you've been up to!  Hope you're feeling better and you're over your cold?  Your FET treatment does sound a bit long?  Why do you need injections before ET if you don't mind me asking?  My FET was in sync with my natural cycle so from CD1 I take Estrofem/progynova to stop me from ovulating, as well as some prednisone, start progesterone 6 days before ET and then ET is approx. CD16-18 depending on how your lining is coming along.  I have 3x pregnyl injections after ET and clexane every other day after ET as well.

Kaninchen - great news about your follies - 18 is a great number!  FC EC falls on the day you want so that DH can be there.  You can increase protein by snacking on nuts and seeds?  Or maybe add some quinoa to one of your meals?  I know when I was doing my fresh cycle, I struggled to get the protein from meat as I got fed up of eating chicken and eggs!  I definitely recommend having acupuncture sessions, it helped me to relax which is always a good thing.

Bluestone - FC for your results.  Not sure if I can help regarding your decision but sounds like you've got a lot to think about.  Have you looked on the other threads on here to help you decide?

Sah - sorry to hear you found yesterday hard, I totally get it as I was dreaming of what it'll be like to receive my first Mother's day card.  I hope AF arrives soon for you but here's a little dance to help her along               Good luck with your blood test on Thursday - let's hope they get enough this time!

Jenni -      

Hello and waves to everyone else I've missed off!

AFM, I'm trying my hardest to keep my PMA up but I am a worrier and I tend to plan things in case things go wrong, which is driving DH mad at the moment!  I am already looking at possible dates for a fresh cycle in July!  He says I am always 2 steps ahead so why don't I just stop being negative and enjoy being PUPO?  I know he's right but I can't help it!  The cramping is on and off and it feels like a stitch now, right at the sides so not sure what to think.  Booked my beta HCG for next Monday as can't get a Saturday appointment so will be holding out until then.

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Again a quickie as going to do the house before work...but off tomorrow so hoepfully catch up properly then!!

Hello to everyone...Amy...Kieke...Oscar...Kazzee...Cloudy...Filthy...Sah...Ustoget...Moggs......everyone else 
SFG::: Aw hun 
I think the majority of people go into "self preservation" mode....we all hope to be proved wrong and not right!!
You just try and stay focused....enjoy every day that you're in your bubble


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies, sorry I have been AWOL, I have been reading but haven't had chance to post. Sorry if I miss anyone, I have a couple of pages to catch up on  

Melly - glad you had a lovely holiday  My initial appointment is on 21st March and the appointment with Mr R is this Friday in London. We don't have to travel too far to the clinic, about 30-40 minutes. I hope you still feel relaxed after your holiday and work isn't too manic 

Kieke - how is work now? I hope you don't have less to do with someone else returning. Just keep thinking about the maternity leave  Glad you got your snow day and how lovely that you are feeling baby. It must be a wonderful feeling  

Amy - I think the break did do us some good  You inspired me with the orange and chocolate... I couldn't resist some jaffa cakes the other day   Glad you are officially 'normal'  The knitting and stitching show sounds great, glad you enjoyed it. I went with my Mum last year 

Andade - thank you for the welcome back  I will let you all know what happens with Mr R on Friday  How exciting that you are planning for your FET. It will soon come around 

Mogg - glad that malachy is better, hope you enjoyed the dog walk 

Jenni - hello and hope you are ok.

Sah - sorry you found mother's day hard   Any sign of af yet? I hope the blood test goes ok. 

Water-lily - sorry to hear that the 2ww is dragging. When is OTD? So pleased to hear you have found a clinic that suits you, but hopefully you don't need it  Hope af stays away for a long time   

kaninchen - glad the baseline scan went well  Wow, 18 follicles! That is great  Sorry to hear they aren't being very flexible though. Hope it all goes well.

sfg - Thank you for asking after me, my appointment at the clinic is not until 21st March, but seeing Mr R with DH on Friday  Will keep you updated. I know exactly what you mean, as I'm a big worrier too and always do the same. I hope you can enjoy your PUPO bubble for a while longer. Wishing you the best of luck for Monday, everything is crossed  

Bluestone - I hope you manage to make a decision that is right for you 

Hello to Oscar, Kazzee, Cloudy, Ustogest and anyone else I have missed. I hope everyone is ok. I must leave for work now. Take care everyone xx


----------



## Kieke

Andade – we stayed in bed till late and later on I just pottered around the house. Snow disappeared at lunch time so I could have made it to work at some point… I intended to continue with acupuncture but haven’t been for ages! I think I will only go again if I have issues later on (position baby). 

kaninchen – wow 18 follies! Hope they continue to grow strong! Shame they aren’t very flexible with delaying stimming but I’m sure it will all work out. Hope you are enjoying the acupuncture, I felt it helped me a lot. 

mogg – it stayed with that one movement. As you can imagine I’m just super impatient! Hope Malachy is fighting fit again! 

Blueestone – sounds like you have some tough decisions to make… sorry I can’t be of any help.

Sah – thank you for the mother’s day wishes, one day soon we will all celebrate together! Hope AF has made an appearance. 

water-lily78 – we just feel that not everything needs to be shared with everyone. It’s also not the thing to do in the Netherlands so I’m used to people keeping both gender and certainly name to themselves. I hope you are hanging in there! Not long now!

Amy – work is dragging but according to our MD this is our quiet time… we will see… I assembled the cross trainer this weekend and it’s much bigger than I expected! It’s taking a lot of space… I think I have tightened some of the bolts to much since it’s not very supple. I need to try it our properly! 

Sfg – hope you manage to stay in your positive pupo bubble! Find lots of distraction, not long now… 

jenni – I hope you are enjoying your day off and don’t use your time to clean the house! 

MrsRL – work can only get better. It will be a miserable 4 months otherwise! 

Not much happening here, still waiting to pop! So far I just look like I’ve enjoying too many puddings! I have been suffering from headaches this week, not much I can do about that. 20 week scan next week so I’m looking forward to that. 
Big hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kieke I loved the picture your nieces did of you   hopefully work will get a little bit busier otherwise I imagine the time goes quite slowly!   well done for assembling the cross trainer, I am impressed!   exciting that you have your 20 week scan next week, that is another big milestone! x  

Mrsrl I think Jaffa cakes probably count as fertility food!   I hope the appointment with Dr R goes well on Friday x  

Jenni you are so good, I don't think I've ever considered cleaning the house at 6:30 am!   I hope brian & the fur babies appreciate how much you do x  

Sfg it was worth having the tests done just to be told I'm normal!!!   I think it helps to have a back up plan but I have everything crossed that this is your time x    

Waterlily I hope you are doing ok in the pupo bubble, sending positive orange vibes x  

Andade I hope you are feeling ok & having a good week x  

Kaninchen I hope stimming is going well x  

Melly I bet the sun & cocktails feel a long way away with all rain we've had!   Well done with Zumba on Monday night, were there any post workout treats? x  

Sah I hope the blood test goes ok tomorrow & that af has arrived x  

Hello to everyone else  

I can't believe how much rain we have had here in the last 24 hours!   The roads were a bit flooded but I made it to the gym tonight & managed 65 mins on the stepper then had lemon meringue pie as my reward!


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning Gawgeus Girls!!! 
Kieke::: Aw I love that picture!!...that is so so cute!!
Hope all is well with you!! 

Amy::: Have you got your clothes on the right way today??.. 
If you like Lemon Meringue you should try that Carte Dor Lemon Meringue Ice Cream!!
I'm always cleaning hun....I'm slightly mad!! 

Hope everyone is well 
Waiting for AF....was hoping it would come yesterday but hopefully today will be the day!
Not for any other reason except to know my bodies playing ball!

Have a good day!!


----------



## Amy76

Jenni I confess that my ability to dress myself properly this week has been a bit rubbish   I did put my top on back to front this morning but noticed the label & turned it round so managed to avoid another incident!   I hope af arrives today x    

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

Keike- how sweet is that picture...that’s so lovely that your nieces have put a teddy bear in there   . I’m sure your little girl won’t mind some boy clothes. So exciting that you got to feel her move, must be amazing. How exciting that your 20 week scan is coming up..half way there!!!   xxx

Andade- glad you’ve got all your equipment ready for your FET, April will be here before you know it. When I did my FET, I found the down regging dragged on a bit, but once I started the tablets, it all seemed to get to ET fairly quickly then. It is a bit more relaxing than a fresh cycle as you’re not up and down to the clinic every two days for scans   xxx

Kanichen- glad your baseline went well, sorry they were a bit inflexible regarding the timing. I think you’ve got the bases covered there with willing the follies to grow for you...I went for the hot water bottle, lots of water and protein approach too!   xxx

Mogg- glad Malachy is feeling better, so cute that eejit has a girlfriend!!!   xxx

Bluestone- hope you’ve made some decisions so you can move forward, all sounds a bit confusing for you   xxx

Sah- hope AF has arrived now for you   xxx

Water-lily- hope the 2ww is being kind to you and that AF hasn’t showed her face   xxx

SFG- I was the same with my cycles, I wanted to have a plan in place. We’ve decided to pay for a multi-cycle package this time, so if this go doesn’t work, we know we have another cycle to fall back on. Keeping my fingers crossed for you for Monday   xxx

MrsRL- hope it goes well with Mr R on Friday. I’ve heard a lot of good things about him. Jaffa cakes definitely count as fertility food!   xxx

Amy- yes, sadly the sunshine and cocktails do seem like an age away now...but I did buy two lovely new handbags while we were on holiday which are in really pretty bright colours, so I’m using them to brighten things up!!! Toffee crisp bites have been the post workout treat of the week this week! Hope you enjoyed the lemon meringue pie!   xxx

Jenni- hopefully AF shows up soon for you- well done with getting the cleaning done so early, I don’t think I’ve ever managed to clean before work in the mornings!   xxx

Hi to everyone else, hope you’re all ok   xxx

All ok here, have sorted enrolling with Access Fertility to do a multi-cycle package, which means you pay a fixed cost and that covers 2 fresh cycles, and any associated FETs. So we have a plan in place in case cycle no. 1 doesn’t work. We just then need to pay for any extras, and the drugs too as we go along. I’ll give the clinic a ring when AF arrives (should be in just over a week), and then I’ll start DR on day 21 of that cycle. So probably in about a month or so. Can’t believe it’s coming up so soon now. Am a bit excited to start again, but also a bit apprehensive too...will see how it goes anyway. I’m also going to be adding a scratch, intralipids and clexane to this cycle...bring on the rollercoaster!!!


----------



## Sah78

Kieke- thanks for your sweet comment. Lovely picture your nieces drew i love kids imagination. 20 weeks already time is flying ..

Amy- you are doing really well with your exercising I need to take a leaf out of your book

Jenni- that ice cream sounds lovely I am going to look out of that. I hope af turns up soon. 

Melly- great news that you can start cycling again. 

Sfg and water lily- I hope cycling is going well

Hi mrsrl, Oscar, mogg, kazzzee, bluestone, cloudy, Andade and everyone else I missed

Had my bloods done it was fine. Af still not arrived I mentioned it to the nurse and she said its nothing to worry about I just feel yuk as my hormones are all over the place still... My weekend has already started me and dh went for afternoon tea today and staying in London this weekend.


----------



## Sah78

Kanichen- I hope your cycle is going well


----------



## water-lily78

Hej ladies,

sah78 - Have you gotten some results for the immune testing yet? Has AF come yet? 

Amy- I'm really impressed with your gym routine and the stepping! Nice touch with a direct cake reward as well! Love it!  Has AF come at last?

sfg- How is it going?  Yes, I have also booked a time in with the new clinic, just in case. I want to roll right forward into a new cycle as soon as possible. No point in delaying anything! My eggs don't wait!  My DP just tags along with it and he didn't say much when said it didn't work in the past cycles, so really I only need him for leaving a sperm sample. The rest I do pretty much alone anyway.  

MrsRL -  ODT is this Sunday. I won't promise that I won't do it already tomorrow though depending on how things develop....   

Kieke - That is a perfectly fine reason not to tell folk! Indeed, it is nobody's business unless you want it to be!  I find it interesting that there is actual a cultural difference in what people usually happily disclose and what not. Here in Sweden people are quite open about the gender. Can't remember what it is like in Germany tbh... 

Melly - We will also be looking at a package price if this one doesn't work out..providing they still take me on for that. It is dependent on my AMH I think... it is likely that it would take more than one more attempt anyway if it works at all. Is the scratch and intralipids a recommendation from the doctors or is this something that you requested? 


Afm, well, after a week of permanent cramping I think I've started spotting now. Test day is Sunday, but if this is getting stronger I might test tomorrow and be done with it. Last time when I started bleeding so much earlier they said testing a day early doesn't make a difference, especially if I'm already bleeding. Watch this space! I don't think this has worked tbh. I certainly don't feel anything different from the usual. Good thing I have booked a new time already!


----------



## kaninchen32

Hello lovely ladies - sorry for my radio silence, have seriously struggled cycling during term time, doesn't help having a 2 hour commute daily, getting up at 5:30am every morning whilst having no coffee and pumping myself full of ivf drugs!!

So to catch up with you all - Water-lily - fingers crossed for b.f.p for you, cramping is a good sign of your embie snuggling in and you hear of ladies speaking of spotting/bleeding in early pregnancy. Pma all the way  

Sah78 - thanks for your best wishes  sorry you are feeling yuck, hope you have a lovely weekend in London.

Melly - exciting you have a package in place and will be cycling soon! Sounds like you have everything covered with the scratch etc.

Hi Jenni - hope your a.f has decided to play ball!

Amy - lemon meringue pie sounds yummy! Good your exercise is still going well. I have been walking most days since starting stimms.

Kieke- what a cute picture that your nieces drew, so sweet! Wow, such a milestone reaching your 20 week scan - you must be feeling excited 

Hi MrsRL - thanks for your best wishes too. Yes, think the clinic was more worried about too many e.c/e.t falling nearer to Easter as they close overvEaster for a deep clean....

sfg - hope you are feeling well and keeping the pma- try to enjoy being pupo, have everything crossed for you for Monday  

Mogg - thanks for the protein powder tip - have got some nutrahealth stuff which is expensive but meant to be good.

Hello to everyone else, hope you all have a nice weekend planned.

Day 8 of stimms here, felt rotten this morning so phoned in sick, went to my scan then spent the day in bed. Needed a day to sleep! Scan this morning a bit better - lining at 8mm and a couple follies around the 12-13mm mark, nurse hinted that e.c could fall on Weds - truly praying it does! They have also upped my gonal f dose from 225u to 300u, so am thinking they are pushing for it to move on..... Thanks again for the protein tips, am munching seeds, nuts, avocados, chicken, eggs, organic milk and daily protein shake - grow follies, grow!!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kaninchen sorry to hear you felt rubbish today   Sounds like you are doing well with protein, I hope the timing of ec works out for you x  

Waterlily sorry to hear about the spotting   I really hope af stays away & you get good news on otd x  

Sah great that the nurse doesn't think af being late is a problem, I hope you enjoy your weekend in London x  

Melly the multi cycle package sounds good, nice to have a back up plan but fx the next cycle will be successful   good choice of post exercise treat, do toffee crisps still come in orange wrappers?!  

Jenni I will have to look out for the lemon meringue ice cream, it sounds good   I hope af has arrived now x  

Andade have you had another busy week? Hope you managed to combine some exercise with treats x  

Sfg I hope the pupo bubble is being kind to you, fx for good news x  

Mrsrl how did the appointment go today? I hope it went well x  

Kieke have you felt baby move any more? Lisa posted us a pic of her bump on the Myomectomy thread this week & it is amazing how far she has come since her surgery last April   how is the cross trainer? I think they make quite good clothes stands!  

Kazzzee I hope you & the twins are doing well x  

Mogg I hope malachy has recovered from his cold & you are both doing well x  

Oscar I hope you & the boob monster are getting on ok x  

Hello cloudy, bluestone & everyone else, I hope you all have a nice weekend  

I just watched all the clever well behaved dogs on crufts whilst mine were lying snoring on the sofa!


----------



## Sah78

Water lily- I hope the spotting hasn't got stronger take it easy

Kanichen- sorry to hear that you aren't feeling great I hope you can have ec soon you are doing well with your protein 

Amy- I love watching crufts lovely dogs 

Af has arrived 9 days late but so happy to have it... I hope yours has arrived jenni

Hi to everyone else I hope u are good


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Sorry I haven't been on for a bit!

Found out my amh is 7 on the repeat- wonder why gp one was so low? So I'm pushing ahead with a fresh oe cycle in April (otherwise falls over easter and that would be too stressful with dd off school!)

So I need to do some sperm shopping! Haha!

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Amy76

Waterlily I hope the spotting stopped, good luck for otd tomorrow x  

Sah good news that af has arrived x  

Sfg wishing you lots of luck for when you test x  

Bluestone enjoy the sperm shopping!  

Hope everyone else is ok & having a nice weekend x


----------



## oscar13

Waterlily sending you loads of positive thoughts for tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you!

Sorry ladies, I am reading often just struggling with time to write (or I start and then get interrupted!), please know my thoughts are always with you xxx


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies,

Kieke - sorry to hear you have been suffering with headaches  I hope you feel better now. How exciting that you have your 20 week scan coming up, I hope it goes really well  Have you felt anymore movement? 

Amy - jaffa cakes should definitely count as fertility food   Thank you for asking after the appointment, I will explain below  I was watching crufts just now. My dog wouldn't be able to do any of that lol. He pushed himself too far on a walk today running around after a spaniel, and we ended up having to carry him part of the way home as he was limping a bit. He seems better now though thankfully. We're keeping our eye on him. Your dogs sound like mine snoring on the sofa  

Jenni - I hope af has made an appearance for you. She never comes on time when you want her to!

Melly - I agree with the jaffa cakes   Great news with the cycle package, it helps to have the option and know you have it to fall back on as well. What happens if the first cycle is successful? Do you still have the second one that you have paid for to use at a later date? How does it work? It is exciting that you will be cycling so soon and that you are adding the extras to hopefully make this cycle the one that works for you  

water-lily - sorry to hear that you have had spotting. I hope it has stopped, and wishing you all the very best for OTD tomorrow   x

Sah - sorry to hear that you are feeling yuck, but hope you are having a lovely weekend away and that it has cheered you up a bit 

kaninchen - sorry to hear you felt rotten yesterday, hope you are feeling better today. Good idea to phone in sick. It sounds like things are going well and you are getting plenty of protein   Keep it up and I hope you get EC on Wednesday   x

Bluestone - good news that you are planning to have a fresh cycle in April and good luck with the sperm shopping!!  

Hello to everyone else. Hope you are all ok and enjoying the weekend. 

AFM - we had our follow-up appointment with Mr R yesterday, and it looks like it will be a while before we cycle again as Mr R confirmed that DH has a varicocele and he would like to operate on it to remove it. He has suggested that we try to get this through the NHS so he is writing a referral letter to the GP to see if she will refer us to him to carry out the operation. He seems to think that as we have funded everything privately with Mr R so far that it should go in our favour. If the GP refuses, we will look at funding it privately anyway. Mr R has also put DH on tamoxifen for the next 2 months. If he gets an appointment for the op by then, we will go and DH can also do a sample on the day. If not, we will need to see Mr R in Windsor for him to provide the SA and find out if the tamoxifen has improved anything. The SA that DH provided a couple of weeks ago showed that he had less sperm (250,000) but they had improved motility wise compared to previous tests. Hopefully this is due to our improvement in eating healthily, fertilisan m vitamins and wearing snowballs for cooling. Anyway Mr R seems to think we won't be ready to cycle again until the end of the year/beginning of next year to see a real improvement. It seems like a long time to wait, but hopefully worth it rather than going through another cycle and having the same outcome as before. He seems confident that he can help DH anyway and thinks the op will make a big difference to the quality. We are still pushing through with registering with the new clinic and have an initial consultation in just over a week. We want to get DH's frozen sample moved over too as a back up, and it will only be stored in London until May so need to get it sorted. I am definitely in the right place on this thread anyway, as I am most definitely in limbo at the moment . xx


----------



## mogg77

Hello limbolanders    Hope everyone is well, lovely sunny morning here in westcountry! Roll on spring!
Mrsrl sorry to hear of your delays, but great that it is for something that will have a positive effect for you and that dr r is confident he can help. Heres hoping the gp is helpful with this.
Waterlily    Have everything crossed you get some good news today xx
Bluestone sounds good news! happy shopping, what are your preferences?
Kaninchen hope you feel a bit better after some time off  
Sah enjoy london, lovely weather for it!
Jenni        Just for you!
Sfg thinking of you    Hope youre not going too google mad!
Kazzeee hope things are settling at home and you are enjoying your little sweeties xx
Keike exciting week for you with the scan! Lovely picture, i love how they gave you teddy ears!
Love to everyone else! Xxx
Afm malachy still full of cold so not getting much sleep, hes lost his voice which is the saddest sound i ever heard! But hes still full of beans


----------



## water-lily78

Hej ladies, 

Just a quick update: while AF didn't show, I got a very obvious BFN this morning. I have to say the fact that I didn't bleed already days ago got my hopes up a bit. I thought maybe it did work after all. Alas, nope! But have an appointment at the new clinic so won't have to skip a cycle at least. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend! I'm gonna binge-eat chocolate now!


----------



## Sah78

Water lily- so sorry that it hasn't worked out again life can be so hard.. Hope your follow up goes well at new clinic 

Mrs R- sorry you have to wait for so long for your next cycle but good news that your consultant has a plan of action to improve things. I hope nhs refer you and you don't have to pay. 

Bluestone- great news that the clinic test amh was alright that is weird that the gp one was different. 

Mogg- ahh bless malachy I hope his voice improves and he feels better soon

We had a lovely break in London was so nice to get away from everything. 

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely ladies  

Waterlily I'm so sorry it didn't work   thinking of you & sending you hugs x  

Oscar you have a great excuse for not posting, I'm sure Dylan is keeping you busy x  

Melly I hope you had a nice weekend away x  

Jenni are you & Rocky watching crufts? I'm sure rocky could give them a run for their money especially if he was wearing his special car salesman coat! x  

Sfg when is otd? Sending you lots of positive orange vibes & good luck wishes x  

Mrsrl what sort of dog do you have? I hope he is feeling better today   I have two Labradors & a miniature dachshund & the dachshund often ends up being carried in her bag for part of our walks!   sorry to hear that it will be a while before you cycle but great that Mr R seems positive about being able to help, I hope you get the nhs referral for dh's op x  

Mogg sorry to hear malachy isn't well, I hope he gets better & finds his voice very soon x  

Sah pleased to hear you had a nice weekend away x  

Kieke I hope things are getting a bit busier at work now x  

Kaninchen have you had another scan? I hope things are going well x  

Hope everyone else is ok & has had a nice weekend  

Went to the gym yesterday then rewarded myself with chocolate tart!   its been lovely & sunny here today so I took the dogs for a nice long walk, now watching the crufts final & wondering how they are so well trained & clever when my dogs have never even mastered how to go upstairs!


----------



## oscar13

Waterlily, I am so very sorry   

Mogg hope little Malachy feels better soon xx

Amy, thank you! Really fancy some chocolate tart now....I seem to live on chocolate at the mo but sadly doing no exercise except dog walking x

Jenni AF dance coming up....   

Sah yay for the weekend in London x

Sfg, keeping everything crossed lovely  

Love to everyone xx


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 
Been AWOL for a week again, so will try and include everyone e but can't see all the posts since I last posted bit will try and do some from memory.

Sah - Sorry you have to have more blood tests.   Hope you had a fab weekend, although it hit off to a good start with afternoon tea. 

Amy - Got rid of the cold and it didn't develop into anothing else, probably because I'm not in my old stressful job.  I was watching the dog relay yesterday.  Not sure what the correct name is but the dogs were very impressive. 

Kazzee - Hope you're improving day by day and that Ayesha and Aadil are doing well.

Sfg -  Yeah, I have been busy but I've also tried to post on this thread for a week and my eyes won't stay open long enough to read the posts!    Cold disappeared and I'm all good, thanks. 
Yeah, the FET is a long process.  My clinic doesn't do natural fet, as it's a NHS hospital.  They only do the medicated cycle as it's easier for them to control your cycle. I know ladies at my clinic who complained about the length of it but there have been a few successes FET at my clinic, so hopefully it will be worth it.
Hope you're still keeping sane and sending you positive vibes for tomorrow.    

Jenni - Hope you're doing ok. If you're ever get to a point where there's nothing to clean at yours because you do it all the time, I'm willing to sacrifice my house to you.  It will definitely keep you busy! 

MrsRL -  Glad to hear that Dr R thinks that he can help dh.   Really hope your GP plays ball. I know it's a long wait but hopefully it will improve your chances the next time you cycle. 

Kieke - Glad to hear everything is going well. There's a lady at work who is similar to you and she says that she just looks fat but you can see that she's pregnant.  It's just not hard yet.  Hope DH is ok.

Melly - Yes, a few ladies on my clinic thread complained about FET being a drag but they're the ones who ended up having success!  Hopefully it will rub off onto me. 
Glad you have sorted out your clinic and your add ons for the next cycle. Sending you    for this cycle.

Water-lily78 -  Sorry that it appears this  cycle didn't work.   Although, af hasnt arrived yet so yiu never know... Sending you lots of hugs.   

Kaninchen -  Sorry, you've not been feeling too good during this cycle.   Taking the day off seems like it was a good idea. Hope you've managed to rest over the weekend and hope you feel a bit better this week. 

Bluestone - Sperm shopping!  If only they had sales and discount codes like everything else.  

Oscar -  Youre doing well just to post.  Just fit it in when you can. 

Mogg - Doesn't it make all the difference when it's sunny and there are blue skies.  Poor Malachy.   Hope he starts to feel bettter soon.  
Hope everyone else is ok and had a good weekend.

Went away yesterday for a short weekend away.  Had a really nice meal but zonked out once I got back to the room.   Didnt do as many classes as I should have done last week, so need to improve this week. 
Hope everyone has a good week,  x


----------



## sfg29

Morning all!

Apologies for being MIA, it's being a eventful week - DH was in a serious car accident on Thursday.  A car pulled out in front of him and he couldn't swerve because of oncoming traffic so he had no choice but to smash into him.  All the airbags went off and the front of the car was smashed so you can imagine the thoughts running through my mind when I got the call!  I was absolutely hysterical and in a right state when I arrived but luckily he was ok and only got some bruising on his nose and shoulders.  

OTD was Saturday but I didn't test as I'm holding out for beta today at 10.30 and hopefully they'll get back to me with the results later on this afternoon.  I must admit I'm not very hopeful as I've got a strong feeling it hasn't work, so thank you all for the well wishes I hope all your positive vibes will prove me wrong.

Water-lily I'm so so sorry to have read your news    thinking of you and you DH right now xxx

Will catch up with everyone later x


----------



## Kieke

Amy – another weekend gone whilst looking at the newly assembled cross trainer!  
I need to make an effort this week... 
I went to see a friend on Saturday who said she can’t see anything yet so I’m still getting away with it! I just feel rather large… looked in the mirror this morning and I definitely have a rounder face.

Jenni – I assume AF has showed its face by now?? 

Melly – great news you decided on a multi-cycle package, not long before you start again! 

Sah – glad you had a nice weekend away, you must have had gorgeous weather! 

Kaninchen – hope stimming I going well! I assume you have another scan today? 

Blueestone – good luck with the sperm shopping! Not sure how it works, do you get a list of profiles to choose from? 

MrsRL – fingers crossed your GP will support the referral on the NHS! I can imagine you were hoping to cycle a lot sooner but like you say, it’s best to do everything now to make sure you have the best change on it being successful! 

Mogg – poor Malachy… Hope you make the most of the nice weather, it should be a good week! 

water-lily78 – so sorry to hear it didn’t work for you…   But you have a plan of action ready so I hope you get to soldier on soon! 

Oscar – did you say chocolate? There is a bowl of mini Mars bars staring at me but I have been able to resist them so far…  

Andade – it can’t be long before it all gets a bit firmer. Once that happens I will feel more comfortable showing. Not sure if this makes sense but since I haven’t popped yet my belly button is still low and the upper belly and lower belly are sticking out – so I have some sort of double belly at the moment!   Thanks for asking about DH, he is trying very hard to better himself and I can see improvement already! We are waiting for a date for the nerve block procedure which I hope will come through soon… Where did you go for the weekend?

Sfg – I will be thinking about you this morning!  I’m keeping everything crossed for you!   
How scary about your DH’s accident, I can imagine you were hysterical. Is he recovering at home? 

My head is pounding again today…. It makes the day go extra slow… I have only answered the phone 3x so far, I might as well not be here! 
I went to look at my friend’s pram on Saturday and its perfect! The pram bit and travel cot are hardly used and she also has 2 footmuffs, a rain cover, sun cover and mosquito net. The branding on the frame is a bit faded and the foam on the push handle is damaged. I have contacted Joolz to see if the handle can be replaced. 
My friend asked me if I will be finding out the gender at our upcoming scan and I told her that we already know… during conversation afterwards I must have referred to the baby as ‘her/she’ a couple of times since she texted me later on with a smiley face saying my secret is safe with her!   So I’m going back to telling people we don’ know.  
On the plus side she had lots of baby clothing for a girl which I can also have! 

I'm very nervous for our scan on Wednesday... don't think it helps that I haven't felt any movement apart from this one swoosh...
Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## kaninchen32

Evening all,

Kieke- hope your headaches ease, fab that you like your friend's pram 

Sfg - oh my goodness, how terrible you poor thing, glad your hubby is ok! Really hope your blood tests brought positive news 

Andade- lovely to get away for a weekend, you must have needed to catch up on sleep.

Amy - lol that your dogs aren't as well trained as those on Crufts ;-) isn't it lovely to see sunshine and longer daylight hours, one of the reasons I love this time of year!!

Sah - great you enjoyed London, there is always so much to do there, definitely a great place to visit 

Waterlily- so sorry you got a bfn :-( be kind to yourself, enjoy all those treats you have been avoiding the past months, then I hope you are able to plan next steps.

Mogg - hope Malachy gets better soon! Lots of cold and flu around at the movement, think the changing seasons/weather is contributing to it all!

MrsRL - sorry you are having to wait so long for your next cycle, hopefully the nhs comes up good for hubby's op, sounds like you have a good consultant.

A.f.m - thanks for all the good wishes - am triggering tonight at 11:30 and e.c is scheduled for Wednesday morning, so, so relieved it is all happening before hubby goes off on his work conference! Am going to my g.p after work tomorrow and will ask to be signed off for 2 weeks which will take me into the Eastet holidays, feel bad missing time off school but figured got to put yourself first sometimes and this is one of those times!!


----------



## MrsRL

Evening ladies 

Mogg - thank you for your kind words  Sorry to hear Malachy is still ill, poor thing  I hope he is better soon.

Water-lily - so sorry to hear your cycle hasn't work  Take care of yourself and I hope your follow up appointment goes well.  

Sah - thank you for your kind words  So pleased you had a nice time in London 

Oscar - hello and hope you are keeping well. 

Andade - thank you for your kind words  Hope you enjoyed your weekend away 

Sfg - you poor thing, it sounds like you have had an awful time of it.   So glad your DH is ok. It must have been so worrying for you. I will keep everything crossed that it is good news from your beta x

Amy - I have a shih tzu cross (we're not sure what with), he can be very cheeky at times, but I treat him like my baby lol. I will try and change my pic for you to see  Thank you for your kind words, I hope the nhs will fund it as would take off some pressure. Good for you rewarding yourself with a chocolate tart, it's got to be done  

Kieke - thank you, we were hoping to cycle sooner, but happy to wait if it improves our chances  Sorry your head was pounding today and the day was going so slowly. The pram sounds lovely, I hope you manage to get the handle replaced. Wishing you all the very best for your scan on Wednesday    Keep us updated!

Kaninchen - thank you  Hopefully the nhs will do it, it all depends on the gp referring us though, hopefully DH will catch her on a good day  How exciting that you are triggering tonight and EC is on Wednesday. I'm so pleased for you that it is happening before DH goes on his work conference  Good idea to get signed off, you need to put yourself first during this time. Good luck for EC on Wednesday.   Keep us updated  

Hello to everyone else, and hope you are all ok  

AFM - not much to report really. I'm currently looking at new jobs to see what is out there now that we have a while until we cycle again. I always said I would look at leaving my job if it was going to be a while, because I have wanted to leave for sometime now! Take care everyone xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Oscar living on chocolate sounds like a great way to help with the tiredness x  

Andade pleased to hear the cold has gone, I watched the fly ball too, the dogs are so fast & seem to love it   I hope the classes go well this week, I have failed to make it to the gym tonight!  

Sfg I'm so sorry to hear about dh's accident   It must have been so scary for you   I hope he is ok & that the blood test today went well x   

Kieke good idea to build up slowly to using the cross trainer!   great that you can see improvements with dh, I hope his appointment comes through soon   was it the orange pram that you went to look at? Fab that your friend also has baby girl clothes x  

Kaninchen good luck for triggering tonight, great that the timing of ec fits in with dh   don't feel bad about having time off, you need to do what is best for you right now x  

Mrsrl your dog sounds very cute   good luck with the job search, I hope you find something perfect x  

Waterlily thinking of you x  

Jenni I took your advise & despite not going to the gym tonight I still had chocolate tart with Haagen Dazs praline & cream ice cream!  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## jenni01

Morning Everyone!!! 
Moggs I'm sorry that Malachy is not very well at the moment hun....please give him a cuddle and a kiss from all of his Aunties on here!!   

Oscar how is your Boob Monster Dylan getting on now after his operation??...xx

Ustoget I know you're out there somewhere rushed off your feet with your LO's but we all still think of you and send our love 

MrsRL I love love love the pic of your pooch!!...but you have the same problem we do...there cuteness get's them away with to much!! 
Good luck on the job front!!

Amy I'm so happy that you even just chilled out hun cos I know you're always rushing around!!....and Hagen Das is lush and very forgiveable!  

Cloudy I hope all's well with you hunny 

Filthy same to you gorgeous I hope all is well with you...xx

SFG Jeez what a bloody scare!!....make sure you look after each other right now!! 

Waterlily I am so very sorry to hear your news hun   

Andade...WGD....Sah...Kieke....Kazzee....Kanichen and everyone else....loves and hugs 
AF came 2 days late but heyho!!...Thanks for the bananananananannasss 
Have a good day everyone......sorry I'm not on as often as I'd like


----------



## Melly2015

Morning Ladies

Sah- I think cycles can throw AF a bit out of sync, but at least it’s arrived now. Hope you enjoyed your weekend in London. I agree- it definitely can help to get away from things for a bit   x

Water-lily- I’m so sorry to hear about your bfn   . Hope the chocolate binge helped. The scratch and intralipids were suggested to us by the doctor as something that could potentially help. The intralipids can help if there’s immune issues at all, likewise for the scratch and it can also potentially help implantation too. We still don’t know why we can’t conceive, so it seemed like a good idea to try...and we did get further when we tried them so will be going for them both again.   x

Kaninchen- sorry you’ve been feeling rubbish on stimms   , so glad that your egg collection will be tomorrow, hope you enjoy no drugs today! I’m going to do the same when I cycle with regards to getting signed off for the 2ww. Like you said, you need to put yourself first and do what you can to maximise your chances of this working.   x

Amy- yes, toffee crisps do come in orange wrappers....so I’m guessing that means it’s a guilt-free fertility food   Chocolate tart definitely sounds like a good call   x

Bluestone- enjoy the sperm shopping!!  x

MrsRL- if the first cycle is successful, you are done with the cycle package, so you don’t still get a free one at a later date...but success is termed as being a “live birth” and I figure if we get to that stage, we won’t worry too much that we’ve spent more than we would have done for a single cycle by itself. And obviously if we get any frosties, they’ll be in the freezer, so we could then pay for a FET at a later date if we wanted another baby. Sorry you won’t be able to cycle again for a while, but it sounds like you’re doing all the right things. Fingers crossed that DH gets the op on the NHS   x

Mogg- sorry that Malachy isn’t feeling well, still a good sign that he’s full of beans though   x

Andade- the weekend away and the nice meal sound lovely. You must have needed the sleep, hope you felt better for it   x

Sfg- you poor thing, sounds awful   . Main thing is that DH is ok. I can imagine why you were hysterical, it must have been horrible at the time. Hope the beta was positive for you yesterday   x

Kieke- I know a few people who did find out whether they were team pink or blue and chose to tell people that they hadn’t found out. Hope your head is a bit better today. The pram sounds fab....and so exciting too!   Hope all goes well with the scan tomorrow, I’m sure it will be fine. Positive vibes!   x

Jenni- glad AF arrived for you in the end   x

Hi to anyone I’ve missed   x

I’m all ok, had a brilliant weekend in Belfast with my best friend, there just didn’t seem to be enough hours in the day to catch up! Also got to spend lots of time with her kids who are 5 and 2, so pretty tiring, but so much fun. Was shattered yesterday after work, but still managed to do a zumba class last night which I definitely deserved a treat for, but was too tired for anything other than dinner when I got home   !!! AF is due to arrive on Saturday, so fx she makes an appearance on time, so I can get myself booked in for my next cycle!


----------



## jenni01

Melly I'm glad you had a nice catch up with your bestie!!!... and got to squish and love her kids!!
Here's an AF dance for you!!


----------



## sfg29

So......got the dreaded call and its a BFN


----------



## jenni01

SFG and Mr SFG I am so so sorry hunny   
Words are never enough but know that we all love you and are truly sorry 
Look after yourselves


----------



## Kieke

Oh sfg! I'm so sorry to hear this! I was praying that it would be your time this time around! 
Please don't give up and take your time to deal with things. Sending you and your DH lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Amy76

Sfg I'm so very sorry    I know nothing anyone says right now will make you feel better but I'm sending you lots of love & hugs xxx


----------



## Melly2015

sfg- am so so sorry to hear that, this whole process can be so rubbish and horrible and cruel   . I really hoped it would be positive news for you. I know there's no words that will help you, but we're all here for you and sending you plenty of     xxx


----------



## oscar13

So very very sorry SFG! I had such high hopes for this cycle. Sending love and strength xxxx


----------



## MrsRL

Sfg - So very sorry to hear your news   This process can be so devastating. Look after yourself and DH. Thinking of you and sending you   Take care xx


----------



## Sah78

Sfg- so sorry to read that you got a bfn you and dh look after each  other  life is so cruel at times.


----------



## kaninchen32

Sfg- gutted for you!! So sorry it was a bfn :-( be kind to yourselves, sending you virtual hugs


----------



## Amy76

Kaninchen good luck with ec tomorrow x  

Mrsrl your dog looks very cute x  

Kieke good luck for your scan tomorrow, I hope it goes well x  

Melly I think toffee crisps can be added to the list of fertility foods!  

Sfg sending you & dh more hugs x  

Jenni I like to think the nuts in the praline & cream ice cream make it healthy!  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## mogg77

Waterlily really so sorry to hear your news, hope youre both doing ok xxxx
Sfg sending hugs to you too, so sorry, take care of yourselves xxxx


----------



## Sah78

Just a quick message hope ec goes well kanichen and Kieke with your scan. 

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## kaninchen32

Morning ladies

Kieke- best wishes for your scan!

Just a quick pop in from me, thanks for your best wishes am off to the clinic in a bit. Am really nervous about e.c as it was horrendous last time! Going to ask for extra sedation, so fingers crossed.

Have a good day


----------



## Kieke

Kaninchen – good luck today! Hope it all goes smooth, will be thinking of you xx   

MrsRL – good luck with the job hunt! I’ve done my fair share of it of late and hope it’s not too stressful.  

Amy – still only looking at the cross trainer lol  

Jenni – yeah to AF arriving! 

Melly – I’m not even telling my midwife! 

Thanks for the good luck wishes, I have to say I’m nervous but I’m sure it’s all fine…
Headache is finally gone, I seem to be having one every week!
I have decided not to take the pram… I left a small detail out (not told DH either)… 
One of the bolts is missing from the inside of the pram, my friend found out when one day the pram collapsed. It can’t be fixed and I have contacted the merchant who told me they no longer make spare parts. After some further googling I found out that this was Joolz’s first pram so even though it looks good it’s rather dated (8+ years old). Not worth taking the risk! I now have my eye on another Joolz (jeans fabric edition) which is advertised on eBay by someone who actually lives in the next village. At £320 it’s a bargain! I don’t really have any space to store it yet though. 
Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## mogg77

Good luck today kieke and kaninchen! Keike good call on the pram, a collapsing pram probably not the best idea! Theres loads of bargains on gumtree and ebay x


----------



## jenni01

Good Luck Kieke and Kanichen!!!! 

At work but Hellllooo!!!... to everyone!!

And special big hugs to those that need them!!


----------



## MrsRL

Just a quick message to say GOOD LUCK to Kieke and Kanichen    xx

Hello to everyone else. I will reply properly later after work xx


----------



## Kieke

Well ladies all was fine! We have one stubborn little baby girl who did not want to play ball. It was difficult to do all the checks so it took over an hour and I had to walk up and down the stairs in between. I'm so relieved! Planning on telling my boss on Monday... 

Kaninchen - hope all went well today for you as well!


----------



## kaninchen32

Evening ladies,

Kieke- pleased your scan went well, a good decision not to take the pram.

Thank you for all the best wishes, e.c was equally as horrendous as last time, sedation just doesn't work for me. Got 8 eggs, 2 less than last time but on a positive note hubby's morphology was 9% (when we started this journey it was 2%!) so we have opted for 100% ivf, last time we did 50/50 ivf/icsi and the ivf embies turned out to be the best. Now just to wait for tomorrow's phone call.

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kaninchen congratulations on getting 8 eggs, I hope you are resting & being looked after, fx for good news on fertilisation tomorrow, on my old cycle buddies board we used to think that Barry White was singing love songs in the love lab over night to encourage the embies to grow x  

Kieke great news that the scan went well   sounds like a good call with the pram, collapsing doesn't sound good!   one step at a time with the cross trainer! x  

Sfg sending you & dh another hug x  

Waterlily sending you a hug & hoping you are ok x  

Jenni I hope work was ok x  

I hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Sfg - Sorry to hear about hubbies accident. Hope he's doing better now.  Also, sorry about the outcome of treatment. Please look after yourselves. Sending you lots of hugs,   

Kieke - I went to Canterbury.  Didn't require a really long drive as dp and the car aren't up for it at the moment. Congratulations on a successful scan.  Where does the stubbornness come from? You or dh?   I  think it's a good idea not to take the pram if it's missing a bolt and has collapsed before. Better safe than sorry.  Have you tried Freegle  as well?  You can get some good bits on there. 

Kaninchen - Congrats on being PUPO!   Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you and that you're not stressing about school work, although I know it's easier said than done.

MrsRL -  Hope the job hunting goes well.  I left my job before cycling last year, as I thought I can't build my life around treatment. Got a great job now. 

Amy -  Since the op last year I haven't been sick. The cold lasted a few days and disappeared.  Just think I'm less stressed, so more resilient.
I'm just as bad this week and haven't been once and I was meant to see my friend on Saturday night but now she wants to meet this evening which might mean no exercise class until Saturday!  

Jenni - Helloooo!   Hope you're well and M isn't treating you too bad. 

Melly - Really great that you had a great weekend with your friend and her children.  I'm impressed with your attendance at Zumba,  as I've been really bad this week. I might have to go on Friday this rate and I never go on Fridays! 

Sah, Oscar, Mogg, Ustoget, Kazzee and everyone else that I may have missed, hope you're well. 

Afm - Got the day off today to go to a hospital appointment with my mum. Hopefully, meet up with my friend later. 
Have a good day all.


----------



## kaninchen32

Bad news from me, only 1 egg fertilised, if it survives will be back tomorrow for a 2 day transfer :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Amy76

Kaninchen fx it is a special lucky little embie x


----------



## Kieke

Kaninchen – sorry to hear it wasn’t a nice experience… both times I was completely knocked out and didn’t feel a thing – during or after!
Hope you are not too sore today. I can understand you are disappointed to have only one fertilized but it only takes 1! I was annoyed when people told me that but I’m telling you anyway since we only had 1 to play with (even though 2 fertilized which was still a poor result…). Try and stay positive and fingers crossed ET will go ahead tomorrow.    

Andade – we are equally stubborn!    When I tell people we were told it’s a stubborn baby they all say that it must be a girl! 
Hope you enjoy your day off.

I think I’m going to book for a 4d baby scan… there is a Wowcher deal in our area for £45 so might treat us! 
Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## MrsRL

Kaninchen - sorry to hear your EC wasn't a nice experience. I was also awake during my EC and it wasn't pleasant. I can understand it must be very disappointing with one embie, but it only takes one and here's hoping it is a lovely special one   Take care of yourself and try to stay positive. I hoe you get to go ahead with ET tomorrow   x

Kieke - so pleased that your scan went well  Good luck with telling your boss. I think you have made the right decision with the pram as you don't want the worry of it collapsing! The eBay one sounds like a bargain though! That sounds like a bargain for a 4d scan  Thanks for the good luck with job hunt, there doesn't seem much around at the moment so keeping an eye on it all. I haven't had an interview in nearly 8 years so will be interesting I think!

Jenni - you're right, his cuteness does let him get away with too much sometimes   He can be a little monkey so don't let his looks fool you  Glad af made an appearance for you 

Melly - you're definitely right that if the first cycle works, you wouldn't worry about the money  I just wondered how it all works. It would be good to have the reassurance of another cycle if you need it. Thank you, I hope he does get the op on the nhs to save us a few pennies. It sounds like you had a wonderful weekend with you friend  I hope af plays ball so that you can start cycling again.   

Amy - don't let my dogs cute looks fool you 

Andade - thank you. I have wanted to leave my job for a while now and have only stayed because of IVF. Now that we have a break I think it is time to bite the bullet and try to get a job I enjoy. I have been in this one for nearly 8 years, but there is no progression so I really need to try and move on. I agree that you can't build life around treatment, but it's so easy to do.  I'm pleased to hear you now have a job you enjoy 

Hello to Mogg, sfg, Sah, Oscar, Ustoget, Kazzee and anyone else I have missed. I hope you are all ok.  Take care xx


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

MrsRL- sounds like a great plan to be looking for a job you enjoy more. Although it's a longer break than you'd maybe hoped for to wait for treatment, it does give you the opportunity to do things like that. Do you think you might get a holiday in too?  

Kieke- definitely a good call on not taking the pram...it’s not something that you want to be collapsing on you! Glad all went well with the scan, sounds like you’ve got a cheeky little lady in there   ! 4d baby scan sounds amazing  

Andade- I also have a bit of a “no Fridays” rule when it comes to exercise! Hope your Mum’s hospital appointment goes well and you enjoy your afternoon off with your friend  

Kaninchen- fingers crossed that your little fertilised embie is a fighter. As Kieke says, it only takes one.  I know that people say that all the time, but plenty of people only have one and it does work out.    

Amy- any special post- gym treats planned for tonight??   

Sfg and Waterlily- sending you both hugs  

Hi to mogg, sah, jenni, Oscar and everyone else  

Not the most fun day for me today...my GP referred me about a month ago for an endoscopy...I have a condition of the oesophagus which means I need to get them every 2 years to make sure nothing has got worse. I was hoping to get it in before my next IVF treatment, and as I hadn’t heard anything so far from the referral, I gave the hospital a ring yesterday- and they told me they had a cancellation appointment today at 4pm that I could have! So will be leaving work today at 3pm to go and have a camera put down my throat  . I really need to be back in work tomorrow if possible, so will be hoping to do it without sedation which I’ve done a few times before. Not the most pleasant thing, but at least it will be out of the way before my IVF cycle. People keep saying “happy St Patrick’s day” to me today because I’m Irish....but I’m not sure this is going to be the best way I’ve ever celebrated it!!!


----------



## oscar13

Kaninchen I am so sorry you didn't get the fertilisation rates you were hoping for but it really does only take 1.. .....2 of my cycle buddies only had 1 embie each and now they both have beautiful little girls a couple of weeks older than Dylan.

Melly hope all goes well this afternoon xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Melly good luck with the endoscope this afternoon, I guess it is good to get it out of the way without too much time to worry about it, hopefully you won't need sedation & everything will be ok & it will be a happy st patrick's day   there is one slice of chocolate tart left which will probably be eaten whether or not I go to the gym!  

MrsRL I think it is often the cute dogs that get up to the most mischief!   I hope the job search goes well, it is good that you can look around & see what is about whilst you are in your current job so there is a bit less pressure   

Kieke the 4d scan sounds fab, I wonder if your baby will behave for it!  

Kaninchen I hope you are taking it easy & your little embie is strong & a fighter x  

Andade I hope the hospital appointment for your mum goes well today & you have a nice time with your friend   I had to ask for help to get out of the gym the other night because I couldn't remember my pin code for the pod doors!  

Sfg & waterlily thinking of you both  

Jenni I hope m are behaving x  

Oscar it is always nice to hear success stories especially when the odds don't look good x  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Sah78

Kanichen- sorry you had a tough ec and I am going to pray that you embryo is a good quality/ strong one. 

Melly- I hope the endoscopy was alright. I could remember much about it when I had it as I was sedated 

Andade- I hope your hospital appointment was ok. Have you started cycling now? 

Kieke- glad your scan went well. £45 for the scan is a really good deal....

Hi to Sfg, kazzzee, jenni, Mrs r , Amy, water lily and everyone else

Me and dh decided to go swimming I got my costume on and was just putting stuff in the locker and then was told sorry your dh is waiting for you the pool has been shut someone has been sick in it... Shame I geared myself up for it.


----------



## kaninchen32

Thanks for all your kind words  The embie survived overnight - this morning they described it as a good quality 2 cell - so a slow burner but hopefully it is a wee fighter! Am going in at 2:40pm for transfer


----------



## Kieke

Great news kaninchen! 
Good luck this afternoon, your embie will thrive when it's back where it belongs xx


----------



## Amy76

Kaninchen that is good news, it looks like its a fighter, I hope et goes well x


----------



## kaninchen32

Thank you ladies, the past 24 hours have been one heck of an emotional rollercoaster!!


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

Amy- hope the last slice of chocolate tart was nice- whether you made it to the gym or not!!  

Sah- that sounds annoying that they shut the pool, would have been worse if you were in it when that happened though!!  

Kaninchen- so glad that your embie survived the night, hopefully that means it’s a little fighter. Good luck for ET this afternoon, hope it all goes well  

Hi and Happy Friday to everyone else...  

Had my endoscopy yesterday, managed it with no sedation, and it least it’s all over for another couple of years. Patiently waiting for AF to arrive now (hopefully should do by Sunday) so we can get all booked in to cycle.


----------



## mogg77

Just popping on to say good luck kaninchen!! Such a stressful couple of days for you. I'll be cheering your little embie on xxx


----------



## oscar13

Kaninchen, great news on your embie. Sending bucket loads of sticky and positive vibes xxxx

Melly, so glad all went well for you today.

Love and hugs to all.....me and Dylan feeling very sorry for ourselves as full of cold. I have never known him sleep so much,  you would think this would make me happy but I can't help but worry about him xx


----------



## kaninchen32

Thanks for all your support ladies, am officially pupo  transfer was difficult (felt like she was going to tear my vagina apart!) had to send the embie back to embryology and get a longer catheter :-/ Never mind, done now! Acupuncture at 6pm then rest.

Have a lovely evening ladies


----------



## Kieke

Yeah! Well done kaninchen and congrats on being pupo! Hope you have a relaxing evening and weekend xx


----------



## MrsRL

Kaninchen - congratulations on being PUPO   Sorry the transfer was difficult, but hope you enjoyed acupuncture and can relax for the rest of the weekend   sending lots of sticky vibes your way  

Melly - glad to hear your endoscopy went well yesterday and that you didn't need the sedation  At least that is it now for another couple of years  We are actually going away soon for my 30th, so really looking forward to that!

Sah - what a shame with the swimming, especially when you were ready to go. Maybe next time 

Amy - Definitely, it's always the cute little dogs   He is good most of the time, but he can tend to get small dog syndrome at times. He's also the type of dog that needs to have his hair cut regularly and he hates it  so it becomes an uphill battle  thank you. It will be hard to find a job I like with the same benefits, because although I am fed up with my actual job, I am luck in that I can come home for lunch, walk to work etc and would miss that if I didn't have it. How are things with you? 

Oscar - sorry to hear that you and Dylan are full of cold   I'm sure it must be worrying for you. I hope you both feel better soon. 

Hello to Kieke, Mogg, Jenni, sfg, andade and anyone else I have missed. 

AFM - I am so glad it is Friday, this has been a very long week and has felt never ending! My manager did let me leave work early today though, which was nice  We have got our initial consultation with the clinic on Monday so I need to photocopy some of our results etc this weekend to take on Monday. I will let you all know how it goes. Have a lovely weekend everyone  xx


----------



## Sah78

Kanichen- what a hectic few days for you glad embyo was a fighter take it easy fingers X embryo snuggles. 

Mrs r- that is a great start to your weekend manager letting you go early. I hope Monday goes well. 

Mogg- oh no you have got a cold now I hope you and manachy feel better soon 

Melly- I hope af turns up asap do you can get started 

I hope everyone has a nice weekend 

I called to check on blood test. Nurse said consultant needs to see me. I said is there something wrong she said that one of the immune test was a bit high but couldnt discuss it incase she gives me the wrong information. So booked in for Thursday. Am a bit worried but have to see what they say.


----------



## kaninchen32

Thanks ladies, still in my pjs in bed. Figured I am going to rest as much as possible to give this wee embie a good chance to snuggle in. Last cycle we moved the day before e.t so I did not rest. Will do some walking, otherwise have told hubby he is on his own with the housework!

Sah- easier said than done but try not to worry about the blood test - I how Thursday rolls around quickly for you so you can get your answers  

MrsRL - yay for being able to leave work a little early, hope you are having a relaxing weekend and good luck for Monday's consultation.

Oscar - hope you and Dylan shift those annoying colds and are feeling better soon!

Thanks for the good luck Mogg - hope you and Malarchy are doing well 

Melly- glad your endoscopy is over and done with, wow doing it without sedation! A shame you weren't able to celebrate St Patrick's day!

Hello to everyone else and thanks again for being so supportive, I'd worry myself sick if it wasn't for your kind words and sound advice!!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kaninchen congratulations on being pupo but sorry to hear transfer was very painful   Good idea to rest lots & let your embie snuggle in x  

Sah sorry to hear about the blood test results but hopefully it is nothing to worry about x  

Mrsrl I think our dachshund has small dog syndrome too!   good luck with your consultation on Monday x  

Oscar I hope you & Dylan start to feel better soon x  

Melly well done for getting through the endoscopy without sedation, I made it to the gym on Thursday & the chocolate tart was eaten!   I hope af arrives soon & you can get started with your next cycle x    

Hope everyone else is ok & having a nice weekend


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Thinking of everyone and sending lot's of love and hugs 
Easter is as busy as Xmas in supermarkets!!....plus they have a skeleton crew on so we're doing crazy long shifts with early and late finishes....so by the time I'm home I just crash out 
What I'm saying is please don't think I'm being rude... 
Off on Wed so after I've done the house etc I will pop on...

Hope everyone is OK...     

Kanichen Congratulations on being PUPO!!!! 
SFG...


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

Oscar- sorry to hear you and Dylan aren’t feeling well, hope you both feel better soon  

Kaninchen- congrats on being PUPO. Hope you’re getting loads of rest, sending positive vibes your way. Definitely get DH doing the housework for you- you’ve got some precious cargo to look after!  

MrsRL- Hope you had a relaxing weekend after your early finish on Friday. Good luck for your consultation with the clinic today, hope it all goes well  

Sah- hope it goes ok on Thursday, try not to worry too much if you can and see what they say. Will be thinking of you  

Amy- well done getting to the gym again, the chocolate tart sounds yummy! What’s on your treat menu this week? I walked up to a farm shop hear us on Saturday and bought a coffee fudge cake...it’s amazing!  

Jenni- sorry to hear work’s so tiring at the moment. I really don’t understand why so many people are in the supermarkets coming up to Easter to be honest....once you’ve bought some Easter eggs surely it’s the same as any long weekend  

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoyed the weekend  

My AF arrived yesterday, so rang the clinic this morning and am all booked in for my treatment. My scratch will be the 7th April, and then I start down regging on the 8th. I’m in the process of convincing DH to agree to a long weekend away in a nice hotel Bath at the end of June for my birthday. I figure that if the treatment works, then I can relax there for a few days and if it doesn’t, then it gives us some time together to regroup a bit with wine and good food! We both love Bath and actually got engaged there 6 years ago- so it’s a happy place for us! I’m going to be positive about this treatment, but I also like having a backup plan for if things don’t work out. Keeps me sane!


----------



## Kieke

Melly – glad the endoscopy wasn’t too painful.
Yeah to the positive attitude and great news you are all booked in to go again! A weekend away sounds like a good plan to me, I hope you manage to convince your DH.  

Oscar – hope you and Dylan are feeling better.

Kaninchen – hope you are enjoying the PUPO bubble! You’re off work at the moment aren’t you? 

MrsRL – good luck with your consultation today.

Sah78 – I sometimes wish that nurses could give a bit more info over the phone… how annoying you have to wait to hear more. 

Jenni – do people hamster as much for Easter as they do for Christmas? I never understand why people need to buy so much…  

I finally told work about my pregnancy this morning! My MD reacted really nice and congratulated me. She wanted to see my ‘bump’ and even touched it! Just this once I let her get away with it…   She did ask if I’m planning to come back but I left it a bit vague. Nobody has been pregnant whilst working here so I don’t think she knows much about the procedures. The other ladies didn’t really say anything but then again why they would care.

I’m looking forward to the Easter weekend, my parents coming over and my mum will have stuffed the car with treats and probably baby clothes  
Much love to all xx


----------



## kaninchen32

Kieke- lovely your Md reacted well at work  must be a relief to not have to keep it secret anymore  Sounds like you have a wonderful Easter weekend ahead, enjoy!

Melly - eek, exciting that you have got the ball rolled my and are starting your cycle! A long weekend away in Bath sounds like a fab idea - something to look forward to, no matter the outcome!

Jenni- poor you working in a supermarket at the busy times of year, I always find it amusing how people 'panic' buy because the shops are going to be closed at Christmas/Easter - surely they could survive 1 day of no shopping even if they did run out of some things!

Hi Amy  Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## MrsRL

Evening ladies  Thanks for the luck for the consultation, I will update below 

Sah - how annoying that you couldn't be told more information when you phoned, I hope you're not worrying too much. Good luck for Thursday, I hope it goes ok  

kaninchen - How are you doing? I hope all is well and you're enjoying being PUPO. Hope the 2ww isn't dragging too much for you. Are you off work for the whole 2 weeks or will you be working?

Amy - How are things going with you?

Jenni - of course we don't think you're being rude  Sorry to hear it is so manic, it is mad how people go crazy buying so much. Hope you enjoy your day off tomorrow 

Melly - I'm pleased to hear things are moving forward for you and that af arrived on time. Have you had the scratch previously? A trip to Bath sounds lovely, I haven't been but I would like to go. I hope you manage to convince DH  Can you recommend anywhere to stay for future reference? I'm the same as you with the backup plan if things don't go to plan, I like to have something to look forward to as well.

Kieke - Good news that telling work went well and that your MD reacted well  It sounds like you have a lovely Easter weekend planned 

Hello to everyone else, I hope you are well!

AFM - we had our initial consultation at the clinic yesterday. It went ok but because we have done all this before, there wasn't too much she could say really. She spoke about egg sharing quite a bit and we found out they don't match you anymore, they freeze half the eggs and then match them to a suitable person, so we're still looking into this. She was quite nice, but looked at everything in a very evidence-based way. She didn't seem to know who Mr R was and didn't seem keen on us pursuing this, but we will be. On the one hand she was like that, and on the other hand said she couldn't guarantee that we wouldn't have the same outcomes as before with the drop off rate   That is exactly why we are trying to improve the outcomes! She said that there is no evidence to suggest that improving things increases live birth rate and that ICSI overcomes any issues, but we want to do everything we can as we were told the embryo quality was due to poor sperm quality and this is not going to change unless we do something about it. DH wasn't happy that she reacted in the way she did, as she said we should tell the clinic if we plan to do anything like DH's op! I was told I would be on the long protocol this time (I was on short before), as that is what they put most ladies on at the clinic. I knew about this so was half expecting it. I am a bit nervous about it as I have never done the long protocol before, so nervous about how I would react. DH has also been in contact with the doctor about funding his op on the NHS, and she won't refer us so that is the end of that. This means we will have to fund his op privately, but in a way that is good as it means it will speed things up a bit and we won't be waiting as long to cycle again. We are just waiting to hear back from Mr R on the cost. Take care everyone xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kaninchen I hope the pupo bubble & 2ww aren't sending you too crazy!  

Kieke great that your md reacted positively to your news   exciting that your parents are coming to visit for Easter, I hope they bring you some nice treats & you have a lovely weekend with them x  

Melly sorry to hear there wasn't a natural miracle but great that you are booked in for the scratch & ready to begin again   the chocolate fudge cake sounds good, I was at the gym last night then came home & had profiteroles!   I hope you manage to persuade dh to book the weekend away x  

Jenni hooray for you having the day off tomorrow   I'm with Melly on the Easter shopping, as long as there is some chocolate I'm happy!   I hope you get some chance to rest & relax tomorrow after the cleaning x  

Sah I hope your appointment on Thursday goes well & there aren't any problems with your blood test results x  

Mrsrl I'm really sorry to hear the gp says the nhs won't fund dh's op   is there any option to appeal? It does seem a bit strange that your clinic wasn't more encouraging of the improvements you are making   my clinic likes to put people on long protocol and I have done 3 cycles of it so far and found it ok, maybe a change from short to long might be good? It sounds like you have a lot to think about x  

Oscar I hope you & Dylan are recovering from your colds x  

Andade happy birthday for tomorrow, I hope there will be plenty of cake & treats x    

Sfg thinking of you & dh & hoping you are both doing ok x  

Mogg I hope you & malachy are both doing well x  

Kazzzee I hope you & the twins are doing well too x  

Waterlily thinking of you x  

Cloudy not sure if you are reading but I hope your research for your next steps is going well x  

Hello to anyone I've missed


----------



## Sah78

Melly- good news about the treatment starting are you doing down reg? 

Kaninchen- how is the 2ww going?

Andade- happy birthday. Are u up to much for it?

Amy hope you are good. 

Jenni- how is m In  the madness of Easter. I think Easter is becoming more of a major thing each year. 

Mrs r - sorry that gp wouldn't refer you I have had a similar thing where the hospital asked for more tests to be done and gp haven't agreed for the nhs to do it so I had to pay. 

Thanks for your good wishes. Went to the hospital it is the antinuclear antibodies that are high in my bloods so the consultant said that I can do fragmin injections after ec to help with implantation. But suggested I tell the gp to get Dna antibodies tested. This won't delay my cycle as there is already a schedule for me once my Hystoposcopy is done next month.

I hope everyone else is good and have a lovely Easter planned


----------



## MrsRL

Evening ladies 

  Andade, hope you have had a lovely birthday   

Amy - I don't think there is an option to appeal, especially with our GP surgery  I thought it would be the case because our GP is difficult at the best of times. She moaned at me when I asked for bloods as part of our NHS cycle. I think the clinic was like that because most of them are when it comes to male infertility. There doesn't seem to be much research into these things and because of the lack of studies, the consultants are research based so not interested. She said not to pay out for anything without asking them first because she believes ICSI will overcome any issues. We wanted to do something though because DH's sperm has got progressively worse in a short space of time so we want to do all we can. We also trust the urologist and don't believe he would suggest an op for the sake of it. Thank you for your reassurance on long protocol  I know a lot of clinics prefer long protocol because it can be controlled more. Hopefully the change will be good   I was just worried about it because I was fine with short protocol and it was almost textbook, until we got to the embryo stage that is! I find it very confusing as to how they choose and the reason I was put on short protocol before as the previous clinic didn't explain it. How are things with you? 

Sah - I hope you manage to get Dna antibodies tested through your GP. At least it has been identified and you can hopefully do something to help. Sorry you had a similar thing with your GP previously, I hope you don't have that this time.

How is everyone else? I hope you're all ok.

AFM - it looks like DH will have his op at the end of May. We're thinking we'll probably cycle again around October to give it some time to take effect.

Have a lovely Easter weekend everyone. I am so glad for the break  xx


----------



## Kieke

kaninchen - hope you are enjoying being pupo and that you are sailing through the 2 ww! 

MrsRL - sorry to hear your DH won't get a referral, it's so unfair! But I agree, I would also pursue the route you are planning to take, it makes a huge difference if you manage to improve the sperm quality. 

Andade - happy belated birthday! I hope you had a great day with lots of treats!  

Amy - I complained about my cross trainer, I just can't get it to run smooth so it's been standing in the way without being used. Since I bought it through eBay I complained saying it's faulty and they have refunded me in full. I now have my money back and I'm still starring at the cross trainer!  

Sah - glad you had your appointment and your results won't delay your treatment. Fingers crossed the findings will improve things for you. 

My parents arrived last night with lots of goodies! Baby clothes, cheese, chocolate, magazines, liquorice. I just had toast with chocolate sprinkles for breakfast  
Wishing you all a lovely Easter weekend xxx


----------



## mogg77

Morning ladies! Quick one from me , i still read every day but my brain is mush! 
Happy late birthday to andade, hope you got treats!      
Kaninchen hope all is well on the tww and not going too loopy!xx
Jenni bet you're sick of the sight of easter eggs, not long  to go!
Msrl when i changed clinic they switched me from long to short, when i asked why the doctor said they always try different protocol if previous doesn't work , that was really the only reason she gave.
Lots of love to everyone else, hope you all enjoy the sun today! Xxx


----------



## MargotW

Hi

Am new to this section but we're in limbo too.  Like Mrs RL all was going to plan until day 3 of embryo growing and then they all arrested. Have you looked at IMSI? Our consultant has recommended that we try that next time. 

It's very frustrating about your GP and the operation. Did the GP refuse after seeing Dr R's letter? 

What has Dr R recommended diet wise?


----------



## kaninchen32

Happy Easter lovely ladies  The sun is shining today in Essex, hope you are all having a relaxing break 

Welcome MargotW - sorry you find yourself in limbo, the ladies on here are a fantastic support.

Hi Mogg, hope you and Malachy are both well  I am trying not to go too loopy, the last 2 days at work were a good distraction, can't believe I still have 1 week and 1 day to go till otd though!!

Kieke- enjoy being spoiled by your parents, toast with chocolate hails sounds yummy!!!

Andade- happy belated birthday, hope you had a wonderful day!

MrsRL - boo that really sux you won't get funding for hubby's op :-( your gp sounds like a right old hag!! Sounds like you have a solid plan going forward, hopefully the waiting time flies by!

Sah78 - good you've had your appointment and your cycle won't be delayed, hopefully the fragmin injections will make the difference you need.

Amy - are you gyming and enjoying treats this weekend?

Thanks for all your good wishes, am currently 7dp2dt and have zero symptoms although it is probably still too early :-/ trying to remain positive and not overthink things, which is really hard when I can't thing about anything else!!

Enjoy the long weekend ladies


----------



## Sah78

Kieke- hope u have a lovely Easter with your parents. Bless them they are showering you with gifts. 

kaninchen- we had amazing weather too. Look after yourself but keep occupied the 2ww is the hardest bit I find...

Margot- welcome. We had imsi it didn't work for us this time but fo


----------



## Sah78

Margot- sorry i pressed post in error. I would recommend imsi it helped the motility issue for us.


----------



## jenni01

"Happy Easter to all our lovely girls!!"...xxx
     

Day off today!!!!!....although people we're questioning why we are shut! 
Back in tomorrow and Tues.....then two days off and the mission is:
Get tucas on FF and be me again! 

In the mean time.....lots of love to all


----------



## sfg29

Aloha Ladies!

Happy Easter everyone! I hope the Easter Bunny has brought you all lots of chocolatey goodness?

Apologies for the radio silence, I just needed some time to sort my head out and after some soul searching, I am at peace.  DH and I have decided we're going to take a break from all things IVF until Oct and try to be a normal couple again and have a great summer.  The past week has been really nice being 'normal' again and I think we surprised ourselves how quickly we have gotten over our BFN.  This summer, we are going to focus on doing our house up so lots of weekends painting and cleaning for us!  I also got myself a new job - I am finally leaving evil M's grasp!  I'm sorry Jenni but I can't handle it anymore and I can't wait to leave!  I am handing my notice tomorrow so wish me luck ladies, I am absolutely cacking myself as I know my boss is not going to be happy!

Jenni - Hope you're well hun and gearing up for mission frostie?  I'm at work tomorrow too but knowing this will be my last BH that I will be working is a great feeling!  I don't care about M's benefit, I just need to get outta there!

Kaninchen - congrats on being PUPO!  Keep up the PMA, it definitely helps - when is your OTD?

Sah - glad to hear your test result won't delay your tx and hopefully the fragmin injection will help with implantation.

Margot - welcome and sorry to find yourself here.  The ladies here are blooming amazing if I say so myself and they have been a great support to me so I'm sure they will be for you.

Mogg - hope you and the little man are well?

Kieke - glad to hear you're having a lovely weekend with your parents and you're enjoying all the goodies they've brought you.  I'm also pleased to hear your worked reacted well to your pregnancy, it must of been such a relief for you.

MrsRL - I'm sorry to hear the consultation didn't quite go as well as you hoped and your GP didn't refer your DH for his op.  I agree with Kaninchen that she sounds like a right hag!    I just don't understand why some GP are not compassionate - surely the reason they went into this profession is to help people?  May will come quick for your DH and looks like we might be Oct cycle buddies  

Amy - thanks for thinking of me   The first week was hard, trying to plaster a smile for work and then never ending af arrived    I see your gyming/treating is still going well and I bet you must of had some amazing treats this weekend?

Melly - pleased to hear your endoscopy went well and without sedation too, you must have a high pain threshold!  Yay for starting tx and good luck with the hysto in a couple of weeks!  I've been looking at booking a weekend away and I've always wanted to go to Bath so might have to put that on the list!

Oscar - hope you and Dylan are feeling better? 

Andade - Happy belated Birthday!  Hope you had a lovely day filled with lots of presents and cake!

Hello to anyone else I've missed off, hope you're all well and enjoying the Easter break.

Xxx


----------



## mogg77

Evening ladies, hope you all enjoyed easter   I had roast lamb at my mums , yum.
Jenni hope you had nice day off! Xx
Sfg glad you're feeling good about things, a summer off sounds a great plan , and what job did you get? Congrats on leaving meanie-ssons!   
Kaninchen  hope youre well    Xx
Margot welcome!
Kieke i couldn't  believe the selection of sprinkles in the dutch supermarkets-you guys are mad for them  
To the ladies thinking of visiting bath, i thoroughly recommend, its my hometown! I rarely go but when i do i still find it stunning! 
Lots of love to everyone else, the dog keeps farting and shooting me guilty glances so i'm off to bed   xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Just a quickie as I have to get ready for hell!!

Moggs I'm glad you had a nice day at your Mums eating a lush roast and chilling out!! 
I did giggle at the thought of Eejit farting!!....was he trying to blame you maybe!? 

SFG::: Hey know need to say sorry for getting out of "hell" hun!!....we both know how hard a company it is to work for and there's more changes coming!!....so I say get your life boat and jump ship!!
Well done on the new job!!! 
And even though you are having some time out of the IVF crazy do still keep in touch hun 

OK....huge Hello to all    

Off I go to work


----------



## andade

Morning guys! 
Hope everyone is having a lovely Easter!     

Thank you so much for my birthday wishes! 
I can't believe it's been a week since I've posted and there's so much to catch up on. The week seems to have flown by and I don't trust my catching up skills after reading my last post and congratulating Kaninchen on being PUPO before she even was! 

Oscar - Hope you and Dylan ate feeling better. A cold that just makes you feel miserable and sorry for yourself.  Poor Dylan!  

Kaninchen - Hope the 2ww is going well and that you have lots of relaxation. Yay to the 2ww Easter Hols as well.   Please tell me that you haven't got lots of marking or planning to do. 

MrsRL - Sorry to hear that the consultation wasn't the most supportive experience. Also, sorry the GP won't recommend dh to have his op on the NHS. It might be worth appealing and taking it further?  Hope all works put for you.   

Sah -  Its good that they've spotted that your anti nuclear antibodies are high so that you can receive some treatment. Hope the fragmin helps. 

Amy - Was that your worst nightmare come true,  getting stuck in the pod?  Sorry, but I did chuckle. I thought there were machines near the door so you could log in but I think they're on the outside. You should put it in your phone like I do for some things that I can't remember. Bet you had a double treat that night for the trauma. 

Jenni - Hope today isn't too hectic in M and that no one tries to stress you out today. 

Melly - Hope you managed to do some celebrating for St.Patricks Day, even if it was belated. You must be a very strong lady to have your endoscopy without any form of sedation. I   to you.  
I too love Bath and I think it's good to have a plan.

Kieke - Glad that your MD reacted well to your news. You sound like you're having a right Easter feast. Toast with sprinkles is a new one on me but I'm not adverse to trying. 

Mogg - Hope you're well and that Malachy is doing well also. I did have treats and still going... 
Roast lamb sounds yum. I didn't have any this Easter but still ate some nice food.  

MargotW - Welcome!  Sorry you find yourself here. Hope you find this thread useful and supportive. 

Sfg - No need to apologise for the silence. You have to do what's right for you and what helps in those circumstances.  I'm glad you and dh are taking time to enjoy life and each other.  
Yay to the new job and leaving M!    It's daunting but who cares if your manager won't be happy? It's about your happiness. 

Kazzee - Hope you and the babes are doing well. 

Ustoget,  Water-lily78,  Cloudy and anyone else my old brain has made me forget, hope you're well. 

Didn't have the day off for my birthday but was surrounded by loads of lovely people, had lots of laughs and ate cake. One lady had made a wicked Victoria sponge and I couldn't say no. So good,  I had two healthy slices.    Had cake when I went home too!
Also got my friend from Brussels staying with me for the weekend, so its been a bit of a hectic week with everything that's taken place over there and checking up on her.

We've also ordered cakes for Easter, so it's a bit of a cake fest!  ( Amy, if I libed near you, Id drop sine off! ) Missed my exercise class yesterday as went for a four course lunch at a hotel. Food was great and didn't get home until 9PM,  as we went for a cocktail in the bar afterwards.   
Definitely need to make up for it this week by hitting the exercise classes.  

Weather is miserable here but the wind seems to have eased a bit.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend even if it's duvet days with Netflix!


----------



## kaninchen32

Hello ladies, absolutely gutted to have started my period today - 10dp2dt, once again well in advance of otd (2nd April). I bled last time at 6dp5dt and was convinced that Crinone didn't work but my clinic refused to change me to cyclogest :-/ So as you have imagine am really upset, had been really positive this cycle and feel like I couldn't have done anything else - had the scratch, acupuncture, no caffeine/alcohol, signed off work for the week, healthy food and still no bfp :-/ as we have no Frosties am really struggling to see where I will get the emotional strength from for a 3rd fresh cycle :-/ :-( those of you who are pregnant/have a baby how many cycles did it take you to get a bfp? And how did you find the strength to keep going?

Andade - sounds like you had a fab birthday, yay for lots of cake!! Your 4 course lunch and cocktails sounds absolutely divine!!

Jenni - hope work was ok today!

Mogg - sounds like you had a lovely Easter.

Sfg - congrats on your new job!! Good you and hubby have made a decision on next steps forward.

Hi Sah and everyone else, hope you have all had a lovely Easter


----------



## andade

Kaninchen -  Sorry it seems to have not worked this time round.   Was really rooting for you but let's see how the bleeding goes and if it eases up or anything.   Hope you and dh are looking after yourselves and you're so sweet, still finding time to do personals. 
I'm sure you will get the inner strength from somewhere but right now it's too raw for you to contemplate anything else. Take time to go through the process of grieving and slowly you will know when you have the strength to go on.


----------



## mogg77

Aw sorry to hear that kaninchen!   , i do hope you can continue with the crinone though, i also bled, enough to need towels, a day or so before otd. My clinic had me double the utrogestan , which i'm guessing is basically crinone, in case it was a break through period i think. But anyway keep going and hold tight till your otd! I know its hard xxxx
In answer to your question for me it was 2 goes, however i had no issues i knew about bar age, and we used ds straightaway as we were told there was zero chance for my partner. 
Sendind positive thoughts!


----------



## jenni01

Kanichen...I'm so sorry to read this hun 
It's such a tough a shxtty journey...
I wish it was easier for everyone  
Sending you both love and strength pet


----------



## Kieke

kaninchen I'm sorry to hear that it looks like your AF arrived... there is still a slim change perhaps but you know your own body best. It must be such a disappointment, I know you have given it your all. Going for another fresh cycle will feel very daunting now but you don't need to make any decisions yet, take your time to grieve and at some point you will know what the best plan of attack will be. We were very lucky that I got pregnant on our second attempt. I always thought I was 'fine' but age wasn't on my side - but during treatment it became apparent I had polyps and I'm convinced I have had these for a couple of years. Big hugs to you and your DH xxx


----------



## sfg29

Oh Kaninchen I'm so sorry to read your news    I know exactly how you feel about doing everything you can to better your chances.  We're in exactly the same boat as you, hence why I am taking a 6 months break.  If I cycle in 3 months time (which will be our 3rd fresh cycle) I'm pretty sure I will have a nervous breakdown!  Like Jenni said, this journey is pretty shxtty, especially the emotions you go through so please take care of yourself and DH, be kind to each other and take some time to grieve and heal properly and before you know it, you'll find the strength to go on.

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Kaninchen so very sorry to read your update! I know they wouldn't change your progesterone but did you double up on your dose?? There is no hurry to cycle again, it takes time to recover and build up the strength to try again.
I was very fortunate that my second fresh cycle was successful but again we were male fertility issues.... my main issue was my age and took immunes protocol to counter act my hyper immune system xx

Sending love to everyone......I read as often as I can!

Thank you for all those who asked, Dylan totally over his cold but his sleeping at night has had a set back so I am one very tired Mummy xx


----------



## Amy76

Kaninchen I'm so very sorry to read your post   it is so heartbreaking when we go through so much with treatment & try our very best   what dose of crinone are you on? I was on two on the first two cycles & didn't make it to otd but with the third cycle I added cyclogest & made it to otd although ultimately the result was still the same. After speaking to my clinic I got my gp to do a progesterone blood test before I came off my meds to check if my levels were what they would expect which might be something you could do? Sending lots of love & hugs to you & dh


----------



## kaninchen32

Thanks ladies, it's great being able to offload on here to you ladies, hubby isn't much good when I am crying as he just wants to make everything ok but obviously this is out of his control. I had doubled up my Crinone as had some left from last time, so really did not expect to bleed early this time :-/ we have 1 funded cycle left, I know I physically couldn't cycle during term time again as it was soo difficult fitting it in and we are abroad for 3 weeks of the summer holidays, so no idea when we will next cycle. Definitely going to take some time out, think I will get back into my running, which I used to love and gave up before starting IVF. Thanks again for being there and listening ladies, means a lot


----------



## Sah78

Kaninchen- sorry that is seems af has arrived it has been a rough cycle for you. I always got my af a while before otd and I said to the nurse the Crinone isn't working she said it wasn't that it wasn't working it just isn't helping. In the follow up they should be able to go through all the different aspects and come up with a solution. I agree with Andade you will find the inner strength when you are ready to give it another go. U and dh look after yourselves. 

Sfg- weld one getting a new job. I hope handing in your notice goes well. 

I hope everyone else had a lovely Easter


----------



## MrsRL

Just a quick message for Kaninchen - so sorry to hear that af has arrived early    This whole thing is so heartbreaking. Take the time out that you need and you then make the decision about another cycle once you have taken a break. As others have said there is no rush at the moment. We took time out after our first failed cycle and it's only recently that we have felt like cycling again. Look after yourself and dh   take care xx


----------



## Kieke

MargotW – welcome! Sorry you are finding yourself in limbo, I find the ladies on here invaluable so I hope we can be of help to you. Do you know what you will be doing next? 

Jenni – I hope yesterday wasn’t too bad for you. I took my parents on a shopping trip to Leeds on Sunday not realising all the shops were closed  

Sfg – congrats on the new job! I bet you are chuffed! Hope your resignation went as well as it can – how did they react? 

Mogg – I went OTT this weekend, even put the sprinkles on hot crossed buns!  

Andade – glad to hear you had a nice birthday with lots of treats! I’m amazed (and ashamed) how quickly I managed to get any kind of exercise out of my system…

I had a lovely time with my parents but 4 days is enough… My dad can be rather difficult to say the least. My mum is planning on coming over to help once the baby is born but the plan is that they will initially come together, stay in a hotel for a week before my dad heads back home and my mum stays at hours. I don’t have to decide anything yet but the thought of having my dad around for a week suffocates me already and I’m not sure if I want my mum around for approx. 2/3 weeks either! I know everyone says I’ll need and welcome the help (especially since my DH won’t be able to do too much) but I can’t help but to think I’ll be wanting to cocoon without any visitors even if it means the house is a mess and we live on takeaways! 

I have eaten so much chocolate that I have gained 4lbs over the weekend


----------



## mogg77

Keike, I had my big sis stay to help the first week- it was invaluable as I was a bit dazed and exhausted. However towards the end I was just wanting to get going on my own , find my own groove and prove to myself I could manage . I think I'd find 2-3 weeks a bit much too! Maybe your mum will be flexible if you reassure her lots.


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

Kaninchen- am so sorry to hear than AF has arrived  . This process can be horrible sometimes. I know exactly what you mean about not feeling you have the strength to go through another cycle. I was the exact same back in December/ January and it’s only now that I feel I have the emotional and mental strength to do it again. You will find the strength to keep going because we are all very strong women- we’ve survived this far. Sometimes men aren’t the best when you’re crying as they want to be able to fix it and can’t- which is really hard for them. We’re all here any time you want to offload    

Keike- I would just do whatever seems right to you with having your parents over after the baby arrives. I think I’d probably be a bit the same- obviously it would be nice to have the help for a few days but then you’re going to just want to be a little family together. Glad you enjoyed the treats they brought over!  

MrsRL- that’s a but rubbish that the GP won’t refer DH for the operation, but I guess like you say, it might all happen quicker when you’re funding it privately. The end of May isn’t really too far away at all. I’ve been on the long protocol and it was fine. It means they can have a bit more control over your cycle and fingers crossed it will work better for you  

Amy- hope you enjoyed the Easter chocolate, I certainly did AND had no zumba class yesterday   ! The picture of your dog is gorgeous! Does he not mind being dressed up??  

Sah- at least if they’ve spotted the high antinuclear antibodies, then they can give you the medication for that, so will hopefully help towards getting your bfp. Good news that the tests won’t delay your cycle either. Yep, I will be doing down reg with my treatment...can’t believe it’s the end of next week that I’ll be starting!  

MargotW- sorry that you’re finding yourself in limboland too. I’ve no experience of IMSI, but I have heard of it working for people...so fingers crossed it helps you too  

Jenni- hope you survived the crazy Easter shopping!   

Sfg- sounds like you’ve made some really positive decisions. Sounds great about getting a new job, and your plans for the house over the summer. It’s definitely a good thing for you and DH to focus on yourselves for a bit, and enjoy your relationship and have a bit of a non-IVF life for a while. I definitely recommend Bath for a weekend away, we’ve been there a few times for weekends, and it’s beautiful  

Mogg- hope you and Malachy are well. Bath is an amazing hometown to have, we’ve been there quite a few times before for weekend breaks and I always love it. The Christmas markets there are fab!  

Andade- glad you enjoyed the birthday treats, the cake, the lunch and the cocktails all sounds like a great combination!   

Oscar- glad to hear Dylan is over his cold, hopefully the sleeping at night will get back on track  

Hi to everyone else... 

I had a nice long weekend- we were at a wedding on Friday and then went to see some of DH’s family on Saturday. On Sunday I didn’t get up until 1pm and was eating chocolate and watching stuff on the ipad in bed!!! Sometimes you just need those days! Next week, DH and I are going to Dublin and staying with my family for a few days. There’s a couple who we are friends with who are coming over with us (they’re staying in a hotel) as they haven’t been to Dublin before, so we’ve planned loads of stuff to do with them. Then the other day I found out (you can probably guess what’s coming!) that she’s pregnant. After just a few months of trying. Am happy for them, but it’s always so hard when you get reminded of how easy it is for some people to get what you’ve been desperate to have for years. Hopefully I’ll manage to put it out of my mind on the trip- need to keep up the PMA for starting my cycle after we get back!


----------



## MargotW

Thank you everyone for all the welcomes, you really do seem like a supportive group. 

kaninchen I am sorry to hear about the bleeding. 

Andade your birthday sounds great. 

Sfg you take care of yourself too. A break sounds good and enjoying being a normal couple. 

Kieke I hope you'll get some peace too. My mum is always well meaning but space is good too. Good effort on the chocolate eating on the weekend. 

Mogg love the dog shooting you looks, though my sister always farts after a roast dinner. 

Melly iPad and chocolate in bed sounds amazing and sounds like a good weekend. Hopefully you'll have a great time in Dublin. It's always tough when people get pregnant so easily, I feel bad for being jealous but still do a little. 

I was having a bit of a funny time last week and booked a reflexologist, I'm normally very cynical but I thought worst case it would be a nice foot massage.  It turns out she really specialises in nutrition and went through our diet, she said that we are largely there but recommended a couple of tweaks and a nutri bullet. My Dh hasn't really been that proactive in looking up what we could do but he went straight out to john Lewis and bought one and she recommended that he have a different bike saddle which I had previously suggested and he dismissed so I am liking this lady though I can't quite get myself to like the idea of spinach in a smoothie for breakfast. I don't feel she's out to fleece us either as she suggested coming once a month. At the moment we're debating whether to try again at the end of May or June. May gives us 3 months from our last cycle and gives my Dh 3 months of the proxeed and q10 recommended by the consultant but since then we've made a few more changes and maybe we should give them time to kick in. On the other hand I feel like I am getting more consumed about the whole process,  I was really laid back and calm on our first attempt but now I'm really worried.


----------



## MrsRL

Evening ladies 

Welcome Margot  The ladies on this thread are lovely and very supportive  Sorry to hear that you didn't have a successful cycle last time and find yourself in limbo. All but 2 of our embryos stopped growing on day 3, so we are doing everything we can to improve things. We have thought of trying IMSI and will look into this further if needed. My previous clinic wasn't very helpful and didn't really suggest anything, it was all me doing the suggesting for IMSI and seeing a urologist! Great news with your reflexologist, even if you find it relaxing, that is a good thing to be stress free   I used to go to acupuncture regularly and haven't been for a while, but I'm looking to go again soon and DH is going as well. I hope you manage to make a decision when to cycle that is right for you.

Kaninchen - I hope you are ok. Thinking of you  

Sfg - you and Kaninchen made me laugh with the hag comment on the GP    She is really, but got to laugh or you'd cry I think!! I don't know why some of them are like that, it does make you wonder why they do it! It sounds like you have made a really good decision for you, and it will be lovely to have a break from all things IVF and enjoy being a couple again. I think we need that sometimes. We had a break as well after our cycle and it's only now that I feel I would cycle again, it was much needed as it can become all consuming. Good for you with the new job as well, so pleased for you. I hope it went ok telling your boss? It would be great if we're cycle buddies in October  

Andade - Thank you  We're not going to appeal I don't think, as it's not really worth it. I think we're just going to go ahead and at least it means we can cycle earlier  It sounds like you had a lovely birthday with lots of cake, which is what a birthday should be  

Kieke - glad you have a lovely, chocolate-filled weekend  I hope you can come to a compromise with the amount of time your Mum stays  

Melly - it sounds like you had a good weekend and ate plenty of chocolate! I love the sound of lying in with chocolate and the iPad, it has got to be done   It sounds like you have a good week away planned for next week. I often find it tough when people get pregnant so easily, and it is only natural to be jealous, even if you are happy for them. I hope you are able to put it at the back of your mind while you're away. You're right, May should be here quickly and then we can start properly thinking about cycling again. You are starting your cycle very soon now, how exciting 

Amy - did you have a chocolate filled weekend?  As Melly said, I love the photo of your dog, very cute!

Hello to Mogg, Oscar, Sah, Jenni, Water-Lily, Cloudy, Ustogest and anyone else I have missed. I hope you are all well xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Melly staying in bed with chocolate until 1pm sounds perfect   sorry to hear about another pregnancy announcement, I really hope you will be joining your friend with pregnancy news of your own from this cycle   I think my Labrador just humours me when I dress her up!  

Kieke well done for getting a refund on the cross trainer, now to sell it on as a repair project for someone else!   I've never tried sprinkles on toast, mainly just on angel delight   great that you had a nice time with your parents visiting & that they brought some goodies for you & baby, you have to do what feels right for you, dh & your lo when she arrives x  

Hello margot   sorry to hear about our previous cycle   Great news that the reflexology appointment went well, I have been vegetarian for over 25 years & like veggies but couldn't do fruit & veg smoothies!   I think Melly got a nutribullet for Christmas so she might be able to recommend some recipes x  

Sfg it is good to hear you & dh are doing ok   Your plans to take a break from treatment & do your house sound good   congratulations on your new job & escaping m!      I made it to the gym on good Friday & Easter Sunday & rewarded myself with giant white chocolate buttons dipped in tea x  

Mogg pleased to hear you had a nice roast at your parents, I hope eejit has stopped farting now!  

Jenni hooray that you have two days off work to recover from m & the crazy Easter shoppers x  

Andade well done for making the 4 course lunch & cocktails last until 9pm!   pleased to hear there was lots of cake involved in your birthday & Easter celebrations x  

Kaninchen thinking of you & dh x  

Oscar sorry to hear Dylan has been struggling with sleep, I hope things improve soon x  

Sah great that the test results won't delay treatment x  

Mrsrl I hope you manage to get things sorted with dh's op   my older lab is 12 now & I'm pretty sure she rolls her eyes when I get dress ups out for her to try!  

Hello to everyone else I have missed  

I didn't make it to the gym today as it was my mums birthday but there have been plenty of treats including a coffee cake I made, curry from dp's restaurant & a visit to the ice cream shop!   I have also got dates for my fet, I am having the scratch on 12th April & starting dr injections on 13th so not long until project defrost!


----------



## Melly2015

Morning Ladies!

Margot- I’ve been for reflexology a few times before, and it really is nice and relaxing. As Amy mentioned I got a nutribullet for Christmas. The spinach isn’t that bad, you don’t taste it at all..you just need to manage to ignore the colour of the smoothie   !! Blackberries are good for making it a bit more purple and appetising!!! I either make the smoothies with milk or water. The milk ones I put avocado in too as it’s meant to be great for fertility and a good source of protein, but I don’t like them on their own so much. Also bananas, berries and I put maca powder in too, and sometimes goji berries. The ones I do with water, I tend to often put pears in them, as they work well and then combinations of other fruit too. If you fancy a yummy treat- put malteasers, milk and vanilla ice cream into it- amazing and so much nicer than the fruit/ veg stuff   !!! I also feed my DH a smoothie every morning (not the ice creams ones!!!). I don’t think he likes them but he does drink them!! I guess just go with how you feel for when to start cycling. 3 months on the supplements is about what is recommended, but if you feel you want to wait longer then go for it. You need to be in the right place and that’s what’s most important.  

MrsRL- yep, can’t believe how soon we’ll be starting all the injections etc again...it really has come round quickly and I’m sure it will for you too!  

Amy- sounds like you had a yummy day yesterday! Coffee cake is one of my favourites...I’ve never actually made one myself before, but everytime we go to Devon to see the in-laws, my DH’s mum makes one for me!!! It’s probably a good thing for my waistline that I don’t make cakes too often   !! Project Defrost has come around quickly, really hoping that we’ll both be getting some good news in a couple of months time.    

Hi to everyone else  

AFM- had a difficult evening yesterday. After getting my head around my friend being pregnant, I was on facetime to my brother last night and he told me that his girlfriend is pregnant. They’ve been seeing eachother for about 4 months, and it wasn’t planned. She’s about 7 weeks now, and he thought he should tell me because he’s bringing her up to Dublin on Saturday so I can meet her for the first time. He told my parents last weekend. So I texted my Mum afterwards to tell her I knew and she rang me to see if I was ok....which I wasn’t- to put it mildly   . Sometimes I wonder how many of these hits I can just keep taking...I must be getting near my threshold at this stage....I’m sure many of you ladies understand this too. So basically I need to get this trip to Dublin out of the way...smile at all the pregnant people I’ll be seeing during the trip (3- including my sister, who is 27 weeks with her third), then get back here and try to put my positive hat back on in time for starting my cycle. Fun times!


----------



## Kieke

mogg - luckily I don't have to decide and can wait to see how I feel straight after. Maybe having both of them for 5 days once we are settled in at home is a good compromise. My mum is very easy going so will be fine with whatever we decide. 

Melly - lounging in bed with iPad and chocolate sounds like my kind of thing!
The treats brought over are great but I have been trying to hide most of them so avoid temptation...
I can understand  the excitement about your weekend away has changed for you, it's hard to deal with all those pregnancies especially since babies will be on your mind 24/7 anyway! Allow yourself to feel what you feel and try to enjoy your stay.

Margot - I love reflexology! I have been having mainly acupuncture around my treatment but do feel that it has helped me immensely. I could not live without my nutri bullet - I always start the day with a banana/pineapple/spinach/coconut water/chia seed smoothie. I agree with Melly that you can't taste the spinach at all. During stimms its also great to make some protein rich smoothies. 

Amy - I advertised it on our local 'for sale/swop' ** page but it didn't trigger much interest. I offered it for free and of course that attracted lots of interest haha So I have given it away to someone locally, that way nobody can complain about it not running smoothly. Project defrost is fast approaching! I'm excited for you! 

I'm at home today, could feel a headache creeping up last night and it has only become worse over night. I did take some paracetamol and am using those cooling strips but it's not helping much. I guess it's a small prize to pay but it's not exactly fun.


----------



## Sah78

Amy- sounds like you had lots of lovely food. Good news that you will be cycling again. 

Kieke- I hope u come up with a plan about your family arrangements when baby arrives it is hard to keep everyone happy. I hope your headache shifts soon. 

Margot- I have a nutrabullet it is handy when you get to the bit in the cycle when you should up your protein. 

Melly- sorry u have had so many people around you getting pregnant I understand it is such a kick in the teeth. I find it hard when you hear of people mistreating thier 
kids. it so unfair. 

kanichen- I hope you are ok

Jenni- hopefully m is quiet now Easter is done

Andade- glad your birthday went well and you had a cocktail.

Love to everyone else

It is a lovely warm day


----------



## MargotW

You guys are great. 

Mrs RL- it really sucks when the embryos stop on day 3 doesn't it? It's like we've made so much effort then it's out of our control. If you are happy with your new consultant then stick to the clinic as that is really important but if you have any doubt then ask Dr Ramsey what clinic he recommends. You can also ask if he recommends any treatment for you. We saw a urologist privately and then he wrote to my husband's gp requesting he refer him to the NHS clinic for the undescended testicle. The GP did and we managed to get updating blood tests and a sperm freeze on the NHS which we weren't expecting so that was an added bonus. Not sure if your husband needs any other treatment/ monitoring. One of my husband's testicles remains firmly in his groin and so he now needs ultrasounds every 6 months. 

Melly, at least your mum knows that you are feeling a bit delicate, I hope the trip is good in spite of that. 

Amy - it must be exvciting things are moving for you now. 

Kieke I hope the headache subsides soon. 

Thanks Sah, Melly and Kieke about the nutribullet tips. I added spinach this morning and I couldn't really taste it. I've been vegetarian 25 years too and love fruit and veg. I also found reduced Malteser rabbits in Waitrose so I'll try that too!


----------



## kaninchen32

Hello lovely ladies, thanks for all your kind words  hubby and I treated ourselves for the last 2 days before he went back to work, pub lunch Tuesday and coastal walk, then movies and pizza dinner last night. We have also booked ourselves a one night spa break to celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary in 2 weeks time - so something positive to look forward to (will have to try extra hard not to cry, never thought we'd hit our 10 year anniversary and still be childless!)

Anyhow I have booked my follow up appointment for the 13th of April. Just wanted to pick your brains on what I should ask for cycle 3? Am definitely going to demand not to have Crinone next cycle (due to the early bleeding both cycles, truly believe it doesn't work for me!) and will enquire about the hysteroscopy - thinking I must have an implantation issue so worth checking out my womb.. Also not sure whether to ask for a change from long protocol to short....? Any advice would be most welcomed, hubby is back at work and my brain is in overdrive! I do however have a mountain of marking to distract me :-/

Thanks in advance and I do promise to catch up with you all properly when I am thinking more clearly


----------



## sfg29

Evening everyone  

Andade - My my you have been busy!  I'm pleased to hear you've had a good birthday and surrounded by cakes! Vicky sponge is my favourite cake of all time!  

Mogg - I hope eejit has stop farting now?     The job is Management Accountant so a step up for me.  The company is small-ish and the best thing about it is the flexi time!  I can't decide between Bath or London for a weekend away in June so I've been keeping my eyes peeled for good deals on secret escapes or travelzoo. 

Jenni - my lovely sugar puff, hope you are well?  Not long for project frosties, when is your scratch?

Oscar - hope you're well and Dylan is back to his normal sleeping pattern?

Kieke - glad to hear you had a lovely time with your parents.  I'm sure everything will work out with your parents whatever you and your DH decides.  My resignation went well, better than expected actually and felt great afterwards knowing I only have a few weeks left at M!

Melly - I love how you spent the BH weekend, I wish my DH would let me lie in til 1pm and eat chocolates in bed!  I'm sorry to hear you're surrounded by pregnancy news, it's awful when it's so close to home too but at least your mum is there to support you.  I hope you and your DH have a good trip this weekend x

Kaninchen - I'm so pleased to hear you and your DH have been kind to each other and treated yourselves despite the BFN.  The spa break for your anniversary sounds like the tonic you both need.  We're in a similar situation as you, it's our 7th anniversary in Aug and we've been trying for 5 years now and still childless.  I'm pretty sure I've got implantation issues so I'm hoping to get this sorted out with an appointment with Dr Gorgy in the summer.  I would recommend you ask for Utrogestan instead of Crinone.  They are easy to use and I was a bit paranoid about not having enough progesterone at ET so I shoved an extra 2 capsules up there!  My clinic in Prague put me on a short protocol from long and I think responded a better.  I also like the fact on a short protocol, there is less injections to do.

Margot - I think I have cleaned out waitrose on their reduced easter chocolates!  I have so far bought 6x packets of the Lindt mini eggs, 10 Malteser bunnies and a couple packs of Dairy Milk Oreo mini eggs!    Not sure I've got enough, what do you think Amy?    I'm glad the reflexologist appointment well and she's giving you some good advice - still not convinced about having spinach or avocado as smoothies, I rather eat them!  I hope you and your DH can come to a decision as to when to cycle, I would probably go for June to let the changes time to kick in.  Second cycles can be very consuming but we're here if you need help or got any questions.

MrsRL - I agree that you have to keep positive and laugh at the things we have to do and the obstacles we have to overcome on this journey, otherwise we'll all be in the loony bin by now!  I can't believe we're in April tomorrow so I'm sure Oct will come quick for us.

Amy - glad you had a good weekend celebrating your mum's bday and woohoo for getting your fet date!  How exciting for you!  Plus not long until your scratch and dr - eeek!

Sah - hope you are well my lovely and yes it was quite warm today.  I kept looking out the window and wished I was outside instead of a horrible food factory!  My resignation went well so only 16 working days to go!

Hello and love to anyone else I've missed off.

AFM, handed my notice in on Monday and it went better than expected.  My boss was shocked and gobsmacked as she didn't see it coming. I told her I needed a fresh start after my BFN and so when this opportunity came up, I would be a fool not to take it.  She accepted this but I got a feeling deep down she was secretly p!ssed off at me.  She then told me she was 6 weeks pregnant which was a kick in the teeth for me because I would of been 6/7 weeks by now if I had a BFP    I knew then I had made the right decision as there is no way I was going to be lumped with her work when she goes off on mat leave!  I told the rest of my colleagues and most of them seem to be genuinely sad that I am leaving so that made me feel a bit better.  Off out in Brum at the weekend so I'll catch up with everyone on Sunday if I am not hanging too much!

Xxx


----------



## Sah78

Magot - what did you have in your nutrabullet today. I put this powder in mine is has nutrients called super boast for fertility 

Sfg- I bet you are glad you got handing in your notice out the way. Who cares if your boss didn't like it you need to think of what's best for u. True would of been hard for you as she was due around the same time as you. Have a nice night out. 

Kaninchen- you sound like you and dh are having a nice time together. We try and keep ourselves busy too. I think you need to have things to look forward too in this differcult process. Me and dh are off to a spa this weekend. 

I would ask to have immune bloods done. I always felt I had issues and turned out one of my bloods was high ( antinuclear antibodies) so they are going to give me meds for it. Fingers crossed it helps. Not too long for you to wait to see the consultant I hope the hospital have a plan for you. 

I hope everyone else is good and have some nice things on for this weekend weather is meant to be nice 🌞


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Sah well done with your super boost for fertility powder, like tesco says every little helps!    a trip to the spa sounds perfect, I hope you & dh have a nice time x  

Sfg I am so pleased you are making your escape from evil m, sounds like it was just in time with your bosses news!   great that you can do flexi time too   I hope you have a fab weekend & don't suffer too much   I am jealous of your easter stash! x  

Kaninchen great that you & dh had some treats before he went back to work   I hope you enjoy the spa trip, it is difficult when our dreams seem to take so much longer to achieve but I like to think we will appreciate them all the more x  

Margot well done with trying the spinach in your nutribullet, I think melly's malteser recipe sounds good x  

Kieke well done for getting rid of the cross trainer rather than just using it to hang clothes on!   sorry to hear about the headache, I hope you are feeling better now x  

Melly sorry to hear you are faced with more pregnancy announcements   I really hope you have a nice weekend in dublin with your friends & family x  

Andade how was the easter cake? any idea of when you might start your fet yet? I hope you are ok x  

Jenni not too long now until your scratch, have you thought about yoga to relax in the run up to treatment?! x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

Not much happening here although there was an incident the other night with my older labradors tail & the car door!   fortunately there wasn't any damage & I think she has forgiven me but she isn't very keen to get in the car anymore!


----------



## Kieke

Morning ladies! It’s been quiet on here, hope everyone is well!  

Margot – have you tried any more experimental smoothie recipes? 

Kaninchen – your spa break sounds really nice! I bet you can’t wait! 
Glad you don’t have to wait too long for your follow up appointment. I think it’s defiantly worth it to ask about a hysteroscopy, it might be possible to get a diagnostic one organised through your GP? I switched from long to short protocol and I think the short one worked better for me but I did make a lot of diet/supplement changes as well so not sure if it really made the difference. I would just write everything down you want to ask and make sure you take your time. 

Jenni - have you had your scratch yet? 

Sfg – hope the hangover wasn’t too bad!  
Sounds like you’ve definitely made the right choice resigning. How long is your notice period and do you have any time off before you start your new job? 

Sah – where do you get your ‘fertility powder’ from? 

Amy – how is your lab doing, has he forgiven you yet?  
Project cross trainer is finally completed! It was picked up yesterday  

Headache is gone for now but I now have a fungal infection in my arm pits! You’ve got to love these pregnancy hormones.  
Went to my GP who prescribed me some soap free body wash and Daktacort cream… not sure if you ladies ever heard of this stuff but it’s rather strong and aggressive so I have decided not to use it. Instead I’m trying some Canestan first.
Had a good clear out yesterday but I overdid it on the lifting… won’t be doing that again. But on the plus side there is light at the end of the tunnel. We have someone coming round tonight to give us a quote for the decorating so fingers crossed we can get a date in as well!


----------



## jenni01

Hello to all.....lots of love..xx


----------



## Sah78

Hi Jenni hope everything is good with you

Kieke- I got it from Robert dyas and Amazon it has hemp, goji, cacao and maca hope the headaches have shifted. 

Melly- I hope Dublin turned out OK for you and the cycling is going well.

Amy- not long till you start now. 

Hope everyone else is alright. 


I have my Hystoposcopy booked in for two weeks today eek


----------



## Melly2015

Morning ladies, 

Hope you’re all well

Kieke- hope the headaches have eased a bit for you. Could you try acupuncture? Obviously I’ve not been in the same situation as you, but when I was on down regulation during my last cycle the only things that helped my headaches were acupuncture and exercise. I have bought some coconut water and am going to try that smoothie- it sounds yummy! This sounds a bit weird- but you can try putting live yoghurt on a fungal infection....the bacteria in the live yoghurt can help reduce the fungal population, and yoghurt will also calm the itching. As long as you don’t have any broken skin in the area (if you do, then please don’t put live yoghurt on it!), they shouldn’t do any harm. I’d continue with the canestan anyway- but this is an alternative trick that does work for some people...and is a bit more of a natural approach... 

Margot- glad you enjoyed the smoothie and couldn’t taste the spinach...it really is a nice easy way to get extra fruit and veg into you.  

Kaninchen- I’m glad you have the spa break to look forward to. DH and I also have a break booked for after the end of this cycle...I think it’s really important to get away, it does help to clear the head a bit. Did you have a scratch before this cycle? It’s thought to help with implantation. Immune testing might also help...and maybe adding intralipids to your next cycle (if your clinic does them)?  Hope you and DH are doing ok  

Sfg- that is really really mean of your boss to tell you about her pregnancy   . Most people never mention it until they’re about 12 weeks...that really is horrible of her. Some people really deserve a slap for their insensitivity. I’m so glad you’re leaving that place (and leaving her behind too   ).  Hope you enjoyed your night out at the weekend  

Amy- I hope your Labrador is ok after her accident!   Am glad she has forgiven you now! Not long until you get started now!  

Jenni- hi, and hope you’re well. Are you starting your FET soon?  

Sah- good news that you have the hysteroscopy booked in. Hope you and DH enjoyed the spa  

Hope everyone else is well  

I survived my trip to Dublin, despite all the pregnant people! It was tough at times, but DH was really lovely to me and I did manage to enjoy a lot of the trip....including my 5 year old niece’s attempts to “style” my hair!!! Scratch is this afternoon and I start down regging tomorrow. The antibiotics they give after the scratch had a bit of a bad effect on my tummy last time, so fingers crossed it’s not so bad this time   ! Can’t believe I’m starting again so soon!!!


----------



## Kieke

Melly – glad you enjoyed the trip! Hope your scratch wasn’t too painful.
Thank you for the heads up re yoghurt, I did read about it before. Luckily the infection seems to have gone already! I’ll be using up the cream but I can’t see anything anymore and it certainly doesn’t itch/hurt anymore. Also no more headaches this week… I have had acupuncture during treatment and I’m sure it will help for my headaches but at £40 a go I’d rather soldier on with it at the moment.

Got a busy weekend ahead of me, have family from London coming up and they are all staying over (3 adults, 2 teenagers…). Will be making curried goat and fried dumplings to feed them all.
Hope everyone is well and happy almost weekend!


----------



## Amy76

Kieke sorry to hear about the fungal infection, good that the cream seems to be working   I hope the headaches stay away & you have a lovely weekend with your family visiting x  

Melly I hope you are recovering from your scratch yesterday, exciting that you start dr today x  

Sah great that you have a date for your hysteroscopy x  

Jenni I am doing a countdown to your scratch & I think it just under 3 weeks now x  

It seems quite quiet at the moment, I hope everyone else is ok  

Things were going ok with the dog but I got a different car on Monday & she managed to get the tip of her tail shut in the door of that too!   I can't believe she has been fine for 12 years then ends up getting her tail shut in the door twice within a week!   there wasn't any damage done & fortunately we love each other so I think it will be ok, I feel like she needs to take some of the responsibility since the tail is attached to her body!   My nieces have been up staying for a few days which has been fun, we went to see zootropolis which was fab, went to the park & went swimming at the local beach pool which has a wave machine


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies, how are you all? I hope all is well. Sorry I have been awol again, it does seem quiet in here though! I m try to read when I can but don't always have chance to post. 

Sfg - I'm glad that handing in your notice went better than expected. It sounds like you're getting out at the best time with your managers announcement! I hope your new job works out really well. I'm sure October will be here soon  

Amy - thats exciting that project defrost is happening soon!  Good luck with it all. Your poor dog, they do manage to find themselves in these situations sometimes don't they   My dogs had it happen a couple of times, and he's a cryer! It sounds like great fun with your nieces!  

Sah - good news that you have got a date for your hysterocopy  Good luck!!

Kieke - sorry to hear about your fungal infection, I hope the cream continues to work.have a lovely weekend with your family! 

Jenni - hope you are well 

Melly - glad to hear that Dublin went well. So excited for you with the dr! Best of luck 

Kaninchen - hope you are ok and that you enjoy the spa trip, it sounds like a great idea  Good luck with your follow up appointment! 

Margot - how are you doing now? Mr R said our clinic is a good clinic but that it doesn't worry much about male infertility, but then most don't! Mr R wrote to the GP about referring us too but she refused. I'm veggie too and have been for about 15 years now. I don't have a nutribullet but do have a blender for shakes. I haven't been having them lately though! 

Hello to everyone else. I hope you're all ok, and sorry if I've missed anyone! 

AFM - I was annoyed with a colleague as was talking about my 30th and she suddenly asked will I have babies soon! It was out of the blue and unexpected so I just said in the future hopefully and she then went on to lecture me that I should hurry up as nearly 30 and time is running out!! Thanks for that insight   People just don't think!!   30 isn't even old! I then had to visit the dentist due to a problem with my tooth/gum and she said am I trying for a baby, as my gum was red and she linked it to hormones and said if af is late maybe there's a chance of a pitter patter of tiny feet   it wasn't even late anyway! People just don't think!! It must be something about being 30 too!! xx


----------



## Sah78

Kieke- hope u had a nice weekend with your family

Mrs r- sorry to hear about your rude colleague    I wish people wouldn't be so judgemental. Blimey spooky that your dentist can tell a lot from your teeth/gum. 

Amy- I hope starting the treatment goes well

I hope everyone else is ok it is very quiet on here at the mo. 

We had a nice weekend at the spa last weekend could do with another spa day as was so chilled after going. My mil said we could use her greenhouse so spent the day planting up seeds and plugs.


----------



## sfg29

Evening lovely limbolanders!

I hope everyone has had a good weekend?  

Sah - Glad to hear you've had a relaxing weekend at the spa.  What meds are you on for your high antinuclear antibodies?  Just gathering info at the moment as going to have my immunes investigated further.  Great news about your hysto in less than 2 weeks  

Amy - still eating my easter stash but after tonight, I am back on the healthy regime so no sugar for me for a week!    Sorry to hear about Tail-gate!  I agree you dog needs to take some responsibility on the second incident    Glad you had a fab time with your nieces, we took our nephew out for a walk at the local theme park this afternoon as he wanted to go on the swings and slides in the playground but ended up buying some tickets so that he can on some of the rides.

Kieke - sorry to hear you've got a fungal infection in your arm pit - this is news to me as would never thought that could happen!  I'm glad your headaches are gone and you've got someone in to do the decorating, less stress for you and DH.  My notice is 4 weeks so my last day is 22nd April and I start my new job on the 25th so no break I'm afraid.  Hope you had a lovely weekend with DH's family, the food you're cooking sounds great even though I'm not sure if I like goat!

Melly - Yes not quite the response I was expecting from my boss when I handed my notice in!  I know she wasn't thinking when she said it and I am really pleased for her as she suffered a ectopic back in Sept and she's also had 2 miscarriages since January but still, it bloody cut me and I'm glad I won't be there to see her getting bigger, it'll definitely be too much for me to handle.  Glad to hear you've had a good trip back home and being surrounded by pregnant women was bearable.  I hope your scratch went well and the antibiotics wasn't too bad on your stomach and how exciting you have started down regging!    

MrsRL - omg how insensitive and annoying was your colleague and dentist?!!!      Honestly, people should learn to keep their trap shut!  30 is definitely not old so just ignore them hun.

Jenni   and love to you x

Mogg, Oscar, Margot, Kaninchen, Andade and anybody else I've missed off, hope you ladies are ok?

AFM not much going on, just busy at work writing up my notes as well as trying not to work too hard!      Only 2 more weeks at M thank god.  Had a great night out last weekend in brum, didn't get too drunk though as only had a few glasses of fizz so the morning after wasn't too bad.  DH & I bought a car today so FC the finance goes through tomorrow and we can pick it up next weekend.

Also had my follow up skype consultation with Gennet on Friday and my doctor wasn't too worried about our situation as he thinks it was a case of bad luck!  He said we are still young and my last fresh cycle yield good embryos and fertilisation rate so he said with some minor tweaks to our protocol and some immunology testing, he reckons our next cycle could be the one.  We've agreed that I should seek advice from Dr Gorgy regarding immunes so I'm going to phone FGA tomorrow and see if I can get an appointment next month.  I'm also going to ring my GP and see if I can get them to do the level 1 immunes to save some pennies.

Xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Sfg was it wicksteed park you took your nephew to? I remember going there as a child   Good luck with the healthy eating, I am still having treats!   I was a bit worried as my dog was very wary of getting in the car after the tail incidents, I thought maybe she was scared or struggling because she is getting older but at the weekend she jumped in like a sprightly pup because she knew we were going to the local country park for a walk!   Exciting that you are getting a new car   good news that your follow up consultation went well, a couple of my old cycle buddies have gone to dr gorgy for immunes treatment (smileycat who is currently pregnant with twins & ilovewesties who is having fet transfer next week) I hope you manage to get your gp to agree to the level 1 immunes tests, I think it works out cheaper to do the serum hidden infection test direct rather than through dr g & also you can save a bit by going to prof quenby in coventry for the uterine biopsy   great that you only have a couple of weeks left at m, don't work to hard! x  

Sah good to hear you had a lovely time at the spa   nice that your mil has let you use her greenhouse, it is always nice to see little seeds growing into plants & flowers   are you growing any veggies too? we often grow courgettes, tomatoes, spinach, runner beans & broad beans   not too long until your hysteroscopy x  

MrsRL sorry to hear about the comments from the dentist   & the lecture from your colleague   sometimes I don't think people think what they are saying or what we might be going through   I'm not sure what your colleague would make of me as I will be 40 in June!!!   I think Lucy has learnt not to sit with her tail too close to the door when I am shutting it now & I am making a special effort to check where it is!  

Kieke I hope you had a lovely weekend with your family visiting & that the fungal infection has cleared up & you are headache free x  

Jenni only 2.5 weeks til your scratch, time to get some lucky orange pants! x  

Andade I hope you have had a nice break, not long before you will be starting your fet too x  

Hello kanichen, margot, moggs, oscar & anyone I've missed  

Scratch is booked for 12:30 tomorrow, they said to have a part full bladder, I can do full or empty but part full is a bit more difficult to judge!


----------



## jenni01

Morning!!! 
MrsRl::: How inconsiderate of your work colleague to say that!!...people don't think before they speak half the time!!
And such a miracle it would be to go to the dentist and find out that through all the hurt and cost you have suffered that it took a dental nurse to say "hey you're preggers!" 
Keep going hun but try not to kill anyone on the journey!!

SFG::: Good to hear that all is well hun and that it's not long till you're out of M....you're like a little bird being released from a cage!!....I'm the scabby pigeon with one eye still in the cage!! 
Good news from the clinic as well although it can sometimes be annoying to hear "It's just bad luck!"....Erm hang on we're paying you a fortune so I demand you get me up the duff!!! 
Hope the car went through and you bought a smelly tree!!

Amy::: My goodness!!! 
Poor Lucy's tail getting trapped in the door.....twice!!.....and then you plonk your pooch in a pram!!! 
"Girlfriend you is Crazy!!" 
Good luck today with your scratch hun and also on finely balancing the level of your bladder!! 

Lots of love to everyone else.....I hope you are all well and life is treating you kindly


----------



## Sah78

Sfg- I went to see the nurse today to do consent forms and do through the meds ( quite a lot of them was confused) 
I will be on steroids and fragmin for the Ana I think. I hope you got your new car now and you like it.

Amy- I hope that the scratch went ok.

Jenni- nice to hear from u. I hope u are ok

Melly- I hope u are getting on well and your scratch was alright my tummy gets affected by the antibiotics as well  

Andade - how are u getting on?

Kanichen, mogg, Mrs r, margot, mogg, Oscar and everyone else hope u are ok.


----------



## sfg29

Amy - yes it was indeed Wicksteed I took our nephew to.  I love it there, rides are a bit rubbish but I love the open space and it's a great park to walk around in.  I got my first job there, working at the gift shop so got lots of fond memories of working there every summer until I got a proper job.  I saw Dr Quenby last summer and had the biopsy done back in July but I read somewhere that Dr G's nk cells test is different to hers.  The reason I am having a consultation with Dr G is that I need him to prescribe me the neupogen wash and he's the only one I know that will do it.  I'm hoping this tweak in my protocol and the further immunes testing will improve things on my next cycle.  I am definitely not working too hard at M, trust me they would be lucky to get 2hrs of work out of me!     

Jenni - your time to escape M will come and I definitely wouldn't describe you as a scabby pigeon with one eye, more like a hawk biding your time to strike M where it hurts!  Yes I know it was annoying hearing it was down to "bad luck", I know we're fairly new to this IVF malarkey and the average for success is 3/4 rounds but I just want to get pregnant now!  Car finance went through ok, so going to the garage on Sat to sign all the paperwork and hopefully pick up the car up on Monday.

Sah - I get confused with all the meds too but luckily my clinic gives me a calender chart with which tells me what meds to take each day thank god!

AFM, booked consultation with Dr G for Monday 23rd May and managed to get in with the GP on the Saturday before so FC he agrees to the list of tests I want done!  I'm also very excited about picking up our new car - if I can't have a baby, a shiny new black toy will do for now  

XXX


----------



## Melly2015

Good morning ladies, 

Keike- your cooking sounds lovely. I’ve never actually tried goat before, but I have heard that it is nice. Glad you’ve had no more headaches this week  

Amy- good luck for starting your injections later...exciting that you’re getting going with Project Defrost now!    

MrsRL- can’t believe what your colleague said to you, some people are so insensitive, it’s crazy   ! I used to get a lot more questions in the year or two after me and DH got married, I think people have given up asking now. I don’t know if that makes me feel worse or not  . I do know that pregnancy can have quite an effect on your teeth and gums- sometimes the IVF drugs can too, but it's still a bit weird that your dentist asked you that!!! 

Sah- the spa weekend sounds lovely   ; I can understand why you want to go again. I had a massage when we were on holidays and it was amazing. Hopefully with the new meds you are on, things will all work out better on your next cycle   . 

Sfg- glad you’ve got your consultation booked in with Dr G. Fingers crossed your GP will get some of the tests done for you. Exciting news about the car- and that you only have 2 weeks left in your current job  

Jenni- hope you are well  

Hi to everyone else  

My scratch was not fun on Thursday   . I’ve had it previously and it was fine then, but I think my cervix was not playing ball this time. Anyway- it’s over and I started down regging on Friday. No symptoms until yesterday when I had a killer headache most of the evening. Hopefully that won’t be a regular occurrence! Am definitely glad that I’m starting again now....have my baseline scan on the 26th and if it’s all good, can hopefully move onto stimms then   .


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Melly I got lucky & didn't feel anything with my scratch, other than the pain of paying £225 for something that only lasted a few seconds!   Sorry to hear about your headache   I hope it was a one off   the 26th will be hear soon & you can get started on stimms x  

Sfg we loved going to wicksteed when we were kids   I think there are two tests you can do for nk cells - the biopsy one which prof quenby does & the chicago blood tests that you can have, I don't know too much about it but one of my old cycle buddies who was seeing dr g went to prof q for the biopsy & just sent him the results because it was cheaper, she is also having the neupogen wash with him on saturday ready for fet next week & has 4 vials of it to do as injections as part of her protocol, I'm sure she wouldn't mind telling you about it if you are interested   great news that the car went through & you get to collect your shiny new black toy on monday x  

Sah good that you had your drugs appointment & they are adding some extra meds, I hope the changes make a difference for you this time x  

Jenni I can do crazy without the help of any drugs!   scratch was fine & there weren't any incidents so I think I judged the bladder thing about right!   I would laugh a lot if you uploaded a picture of a scabby one eyed pigeon as your profile pic   I think sfg has got it right & you are a bird of prey waiting to strike x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Kieke

Hello ladies! Hope you are all well?!

Amy – your poor dog! I hope she is over it by now.
I would love to go swimming in a pool with a wave machine, it must be at least 22 years since I have experienced that. Glad your scratch wasn’t painful! Are you already DR?

MrsRL – ignore the stupid comments, people should think before they open their mouth. And you are a spring chicken! 

Sfg – 1 more week for you! Will you be having a farewell do or some drinks to celebrate for that matter? Glad you had a positive follow up consultation. I hope you manage to get some if your immunes done through your GP. And yeah to the new car! 

Melly – I made a mutton curry in the end, my friend and her kids weren't keen on the idea of goat so I let them off! Goat is very nice though. Sorry your scratch was painful but at least it’s over and done with. Hope you’ve had no more headaches and DR is going according to plan. 

Jenni – not long before it’s all systems go again for you! 

This week has gone fairly quick even though I’m still not busy at work. You get used to it though! I’ve got plenty of time to google things and work on my ‘baby spread sheets’.
I can’t believe I’m 24 weeks today… another milestone. I can feel her daily but DH can still not feel her. She can hear him though! He shouted during football last night and she reacted to it. He felt really bad about it even though I reassured him it won’t do any harm. Bless him.
Hope you all have something nice planned for the weekend? I’ll be having another clear out, we are getting there though!


----------



## MargotW

Morning, sorry for not posting for ages.

Kaninchen- How was your follow up appointment? 

SFG- I love your Easter egg buying, you're a girl after my own heart with the reduced stuff. It sounds like you were right to hand in your notice, I have no idea why your boss thought it appropriate to tell you that she was pregnant, most people don't say until 6 weeks so she was just being spiteful... Hopefully your replacement will be a bit useless. SFG it's exciting about the new car. It's positive that Gennet wasn't too worried about your situation. FC that your GP plays ball. 

Amy- I hope that your lab has forgiven you, two incidents with a tail was a bit unfortunate. I'm glad you had a great time with your nieces. The half full bladder is a bit of a difficult one to gauge, pleased it wasn't too bad apart from parting to with £225 for it all. 

Kieke, sorry about the fungal infection, doesn't sound fun, am hoping it's cleared for you, as well as the headaches. Have you got a date for the decorator to start work? I love your daughter reacting to your husband watching the football.

Sah- your powder sounds like it has all the right healthy stuff in there. If I don't reply earlier good luck with the Hysteroscopy. It's exciting that things are moving for you. I'm glad you chilled at the spa and it's handy that your MIL has the greenhouse. 

Melly- glad you survived the trip to Dublin, it was a bit unfortunate having all the pregnant people around you though when you were meant to be having a break. At least your 5 year old niece was fun. Sorry about the scratch, it really doesn't sound fun. We're the antibiotics ok this time? It's exciting that things are moving for you.

Mrs RL- people are so insensitive. They just assume that you will want children, that you won't have any problems and that you want to share it with them, it's not like they want to hear that we are going through I've and that it's not working. 30 isn't old at all. The hfea only have stats for those under 35! The dentist comment was weird. You really haven't had much luck with your GP, she sounds really mean. I wish more clinics would worry about male infertility, it's so frustrating that we can't fix the problems, I'm sure if men had to go through all the treatment women have to go through more money would go into research about male factor infertility.

AFm- I'm still on smoothies, not very exciting although I did find that tesco sell frozen pineapple and I had that with coconut water and a shot of rum in Saturday, that was delicious. I may have to go away for a couple of days at the end of June so that means May for treatment, which is fine, I think I'm ready for it. I was looking at what to do if it doesn't work as we can't afford round 3 privately. On a positive my trust counts a course of treatment as resulting in an embryo transfer and given that we didn't get that far I'm still eligible for 3 rounds. The only problem is they have a contract with a local hospital I really dislike  and which don't have v good success rates so I need to work out how to get them to fund at another clinic.... Maybe concentrate on one thing at a time for now.... Like getting ready for work as I'm now running late.


----------



## Amy76

Helloooooo........................is there anybody there...........it seems very quiet here, I hope everyone is ok?  

Margot I think the lab has forgiven me over the tail incidents, she drags her feet a bit when it is time to get in the car but the other day when she knew we were going to the park for a walk she jumped in fine so being scared of the car seems to be a selective thing when it suits her!   I like the sound of your pinapple & coconut smoothie with a shot of rum!   when I was referred for ivf on the nhs I was given a the names of 3 different places I could go to so it might be worth asking your gp whether you have a choice x  

Kieke my nieces visiting is always a good excuse to go swimming to the local beach pool   how are you getting on? have you had anymore appointments or scans? so sweet that your lo responded to dh   I hope you are doing ok x  

Melly, my lovely cycle buddy, I hope af arrives soon so you can get started on stimms x     

Sfg not long now & you will be free from the evil grasp of 'M'! I hope you have something nice planned to celebrate your escape! x        I hope everything went ok with collecting the new car & you are having a fab time driving about & enjoying yourselves x  

Sah good luck for the hysteroscopy tomorrow, I hope it goes well x  

Jenni, my partner in crime, I have everything crossed that this will be your time x    

MrsRl have you heard any more on dh's op? I hope you are both doing ok x  

Kaninchen how are you doing? how did your follow up go? I hope you are ok x  

Andade not long until you get started with your fet x  

Mogg I hope you & malachy are doing well x  

Oscar I hope you & dylan (aka boobmonster!) are doing well too x  

Kazzeee I'm sure the twins are keeping you very busy but I hope you are getting on well & enjoying motherhood x  

Hello to anyone I've missed  

I am on day 7 of dr so far & it seems to be going ok, my injection technique is a bit rubbish though & I have managed to give myself a few bruises already!


----------



## oscar13

Sorry for my absence I honestly don't know where time goes!

I have totally lost where everyone is up to.........can any one give me a quick overview where you all are in your cycles?? Really don't want to miss anything !

For now know I am wishing you all well and really hope I get to celebrate some more BFPs soon.

Apart from things between me and OH not being so great nowadays everything else is going well. The boobmonster is getting by the day! So not ready to leave him so have extended my maternity leave from end of May to mid September x


----------



## Bella2016

Hello everyone,  hope you don't mind me butting in. I have had two unsuccessful cycles so far and took some time off to test immunes and other stuff to have a better chance at the next cycle. I see that some of you are also on immune treatment during your cycle. I wonder if anyone has had any negative experiences with steroids, namely Prednisolone. I was prescribed to take 25 mg on my next cycle in July and am literally freaking out, as I keep coming across negative stories about the side effects. 

I am a therapist at the NHS and I come across patients who are on steroids. Today someone told me that she put on 7 stones in 8 months and that she has to carry a steroids blue card around every time, which she needs to show her dentist and other doctors, as steroids are very dangerous. Also, she was told that steroids stay in your  system for a year after you stop taking them. As you imagine, am very worried about taking them now and am torn really, as I want to maximise my chances of having a baby, but there is no guarantee that it will work and the costs seem to be too high. No one knows at work and a very few in our social circle what we are going through and  if I put on a lot of weight, what would I say? Everyone knows am a health freak and staying fit is important to me. 

So sorry for rabbiting on like this, I just wonder if someone could put my mind at rest?? Do you think I could ask Dr G to give me an alternative to steroids or give me a lower dose and have more Intralipids, instead? 
Right now, am in a total limbo as to what to do.....  

I look forward to getting to know you all. Have a lovely evening. 
Bella Xx


----------



## Kieke

Margot – we are so lame! Still no date picked to start decorating… not even agreed with the the decorator yet. I keep saying we have plenty of time but the clock is ticking.
Your Pina Colada sounds lush! I have made something similar myself in the past. I’m sure I have read before that you can put a request in to have your funding transferred to another clinic. 

Amy – day 8 for you already! I used to be covered in bruises… 
I’m really well thank you! I have lots of appointments coming up! I handed my manager a list yesterday and felt a bit embarrassed… I have something almost every week and because work is a bit further away it takes up half a day each time. 

Oscar – sorry to hear you and your DH are going through a rough patch, your life's must have changed so much in the past months that it’s no wonder everything needs to fall in its place again (I hope it’s something like that anyway). Glad you managed to extend your maternity leave!
I’m now 25 weeks and all is going well. Still bored at work so started to countdown till I can go on maternity leave.  

Bella – welcome! I’ve not had any immune treatment so can’t be of any help I’m afraid but I’m sure one of the other ladies will be able to help. 

I handed my MatB1 form in at work yesterday and for some reason my manager took it as my official announcement even though I told her that I’m pregnant 5 weeks ago. I now need to do a risk assessment and she said I can no longer have scissors ant tipex! I hope she was joking…  
Lots of monitoring and appointments but so far all is good and I will be the last to complain. Now that the little one is moving more it’s becoming more real and it’s starting to dawn on me that this is actually happening…  

Hope everyone is doing well! xx


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

Hope everyone is well, 

Kieke- mutton curry also sounds lovely....although I confess I’ve never actually eaten mutton either (is it similar to lamb but a bit stronger?). Counting down to maternity leave sounds as good a way as any to pass the time...when do you think you’ll start maternity leave? That's so exciting that your little girl has started moving around...must make it seem so real  

Margot- I really like the sound of that smoothie!! If this cycle doesn’t work for me, I might have to try that with several shots of rum!!! May is not too far away now- exciting that you’ll be starting treatment again soon.... 

Amy- sorry about all the bruises...I feel your pain with them   ! I think the syringes for the buserelin are rubbish! And the effects of it aren't much better!!!! Hope you're still not getting too many side effects  

Oscar- sorry to hear that things with OH aren’t so great   , I think TTC and treatment can take their toll on a lot of relationships, and having boobmonster (I love that name!) around is going to change things a lot. I hope that this is only a temporary blip for you both. Good news on the maternity leave extension, lots more cuddles for you with Dylan  

Bella- hi and welcomes. I’ve never taken steroids so I don’t know much about them- but I know a lot of ladies do who have immune issues and while there are side effects, they do take them for multiple cycles if they need to. I think there’s an immunes thread on FF somewhere- so you could possibly ask on that, or some of the other ladies here might be able to help. I’m having intralipids and had the scratch for this cycle. I’ve not had my immunes tested, but it is a potential issue I might have issues there, and the intralipids have no side effects, so I’m going to be having them. If this cycle doesn’t work, I’ll be considering further immune testing and would take steroids if that’s what was needed.  

Hope everyone else is ok...  

I’m now on day 14 of down regulation and AF has STILL not made an appearance which is stressing me out a bit   . I have my baseline scan on Tuesday, and it needs to have appeared by then. I’ve felt like it’s on its way for the last 3 days but still no sign (this is like the opposite of the 2ww!!!   ) I really don’t want my cycle to be delayed but I guess there’s nothing I can do if my body has other ideas. Poor DH was on the receiving end of an emotional outburst this morning when he told me that “stressing won’t help me out”!!!!!! So I’ll just switch off the stress, then? He did luckily realise his mistake and offered me chocolate and a hug! I always think this part is the worst bit of each cycle. You feel rubbish and it doesn’t actually feel like you’re getting anywhere!! I'm also stressing that somehow my egg supply will have disappeared since my last fresh cycle last summer....but I guess I just need to wait and see how that goes when we get to stimms..... Sorry- I've just realised I've had a massive rant. I'm not always like this, I promise!


----------



## Woody80

Hi ladies, I am in the "unexplained" club, had the basics to show tubes clear, levels ok, sperm ok etc. so I was just after a bit if advice what should we start looking at next for reasons for failing? 
Had 2 IVF cycles 1 blast top grade on first go and 2 2nd grade on second go.
Just want to know what to start aliminating...... Any advice? Xx


----------



## Sah78

Woody- welcome have u had your blood test for immune a

Oscar- good to hear from you. Sorry that you and dh are having a bad patch is it because you don't get to get time together? 

Kieke- glad you are getting on well strange that you aren't allowed to use tippex 

Margot - yumm that smoothie sounds delicious. May give that a go sometime  

Melly- I   Af will turn up so you can get going asap.

Amy- I hope you aren't too bruised I wouldn't worry too much about not going to the gym ( but I am don't enjoy exercise )

Bella- I am going to be on steroids this time I don't want to put on weight either last cycle I put weight on and that was just comfort eating but I guess you just have to do what they suggest in the hope it works 🍀.

kaninchen, Sfg, jenni, mrsr, Andade,mogg, waterlily and everyone else I hope u are ok

I had my hysteroscopy today. Was very uncomfortable but thank goodness for gas and air. They found three things that they thought were polyps did a scratch and had another look and they had gone. What a relief so I was glad I had it. Consultant said it wouldn't of been a polyp as the scratch wouldn't of made it go. I think it was scar tissue.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Woody sorry to hear about your failed cycles & that you are 'unexplained'   have you thought about doing the serum hidden infection test (you can find details about it on ff, it is a bit grim but lots of ladies do it!) or depending where you are based the nk biopsy with Prof Quenby in Coventry? they might be worth trying to rule a couple of other things in or out, I also managed to get my gp to refer me for a hysteroscopy to check how my uterus looked which might be something else you could investigate? also have you had the scratch before? sometimes that can help with implantation, I'm sure some other ladies will have some other suggestions or ideas of things to try x  

Melly I hope af arrives soon         sorry to hear about the emotional outburst this morning   I'm glad dh came round to the idea that what you actually needed was a hug & chocolate   with your new lucky orange pants I have high hopes for this cycle for you x  

Kieke at least the upcoming appointments will keep you busy even if it is quiet at work!   I hope you manage to get sorted with the decorating soon, so lovely that you are getting more movement & it is starting to feel more real! x  

Hello Bella   I don't know about immunes but some of my old cycle buddies have been having testing & additional meds with Dr Gorgy & there is a thread for ladies having treatment through him where they post so it might be worth asking on there? I'm pretty sure my old cycle buddy (ilovewesties) has taken prednisolone before & she posts there so I'm sure she will be happy to help you   I hope you get some answers but try not to worry, putting on 7 stone whilst on steroids sounds like a very extreme case x  

Oscar sorry to hear things have been a bit difficult with dh, it must be a massive change to go from being a couple to suddenly being a family with responsibility for a little person, I hope things improve soon   great that you have been able to extend your maternity leave & get to spend more time with Dylan   I have tried to do a bit of an update below but I'm not sure how accurate it is! x  

Sfg not long now until you make your escape from m! x  

Sah sorry to hear the hysteroscopy was uncomfortable   great that they managed to get rid of the scar tissue or whatever it was & fx it will help for the next cycle x  

I'm not sure what stage everybody is at but I think this is what is happening for some people:
Melly - currently on dr for fresh cycle
Amy - currently on dr for fet
Jenni - due to have fet at the end of May
Sah - hysteroscopy today
Sfg - appointment with Dr Gorgy in May
MrsRL - dh waiting for his op
Andade - possibly starting fet in May?

sorry to anyone I have missed, please add/update with further information


----------



## oscar13

Amy thank you for the update! Sorry I have been missing so much. Quite a few of you cycling now or soon so I am now sending you all loads of positivd vibes, it is about time we had some more good news on this thread xxxxxx

Bella I took Prednisolone for my successful cycle. I was on 10mg per day. I did gain weight but not excessively (had increased appetite on them). I had to carry a blue card whilst on them (it is in case you have to have medical treatment as they aren't compatable with some drugs). You also have to wean off them, but that was fine.I would say they are definitely worth taling if they give a chance of BFP, I will take them again if I ever choose to try for a sibling.

Sending love to all and extra cuddles to some absent old friends (Cloudy, Fifty, Ustoget, Kazzeee, Jenni)


----------



## Bella2016

Thank you for the warm welcome, everyone!

Kieke- Thank you and congrats on your pregnancy! Lots of monitoring is good and I imagine that the baby moving around must make it so real… how lovely!  

Melly- Thank you! I posted on the Dr G (FGA) thread a few weeks ago and the ladies gave me reassurance about taking steroids. And after their reassurance, I felt stupid yesterday posting there again. So I thought I would ask other ladies on different threads. Plus, I feel like I am in a total limbo at the minute…   I totally get how you feel, this journey is so emotionally difficult. My husband may also find himself on the receiving end of my stressful outbursts at times, which he cannot always handle too well! But, just like yours, he quickly realises his mistake and offers support.   Good luck to you in this cycle! 

Woody- I started looking into Level 1 and Level to Immune testing after my 2 failed cycles last year. Have you read Agate's FAQ? She also has thread for what tests to have done after a failed cycle. I found it very helpful. It is on top of the immune board. 

Sah- good luck in your cycle. I know… comfort eating is so therapeutic when one is stressed, but I am not sure I will be able to do that on steroids…Oh, dear.. I'd better find another stress-relief!    Did you have a hysteroscopy without general anaesthesia? It was also suggested to me, but I have always had hysteroscopy under general anaesthesia, so I wonder if it hurts without it. Did you take painkillers? Glad to hear it went well. The NHS wants to do my hysteroscopy and a scratch on CD10, which I think is far too early for a scratch, so I'd probably need to have it done privately again closer to my ET.

Amy- Thanks, Amy. I have posted on Dr G's thread before and the ladies were very helpful. I just thought I ask more ladies to get a variety of responses. Good luck in your FET cycle. If our next cycle isn't successful, then we will also go for a FET cycle after that.  

Oscar- Thank you for the reassurance and congrats on your baby son! If the steroids could help me achieve my dream, then I'd take them without a doubt! It's just that all the conflicting information I hear can mess with my mind at times, so it is so good to be able to have a place where I can ask for reassurance from those who have had/ are having similar experiences.

Bella x


----------



## Sah78

Bella- I didn't have a general I wanted to get back to work today. I took ibuprofen an hour before my appointment and had gas and air as and when I needed it. It wasn't painful more uncomfortable than anything when they scratched was a bit crampy afterwards but kept taking painkillers. I think day 10 is too early you are meant to have it after ovulation the consultant asked me if I had already ovulated ( I was on day 17) I knew I had as I always get signs. When are u due to cycle next?


----------



## Bella2016

Sah- Thanks for the info. I will take Ibuprofen, too. I also read on other threads that it is best to have a scratch done after ovulation and before AF arrives. I will cycle in June, so I'd prefer to have it done the month before, anyway. I'll probably won't ask for it during hysteroscopy then and have it on a separate occasion.   When do you cycle next?


----------



## water-lily78

Hello everyone!

Sorry for the long absence! Life happening as usual...  Will see if I can do some catching up here soon.

Good luck for you ladies who are cycling just now! Melly? Amy? 

AFM- We changed clinics and are now private patients for another 3 rounds. It was a "buy 3 for 2" offer.  If it all works the first time, we won't complain either, but I don't think we'll be so lucky. Doing a long protocol for a change and have started stimming. I can only say that DR wasn't fun and if menopause is like that but for a few years, I might go a bit nuts! Cant wait for the sweats to go away!


----------



## Sah78

Bella- I start my next cycle in May. 

Waterlily- nice to see you back and it is good to hear that you have started your next cycle

I hope everyone else is good Melly I hope af showed up


----------



## Chocgirl

Hello ladies,

I thought I would introduce myself. I'm currently in limbo hell, waiting with ICSI 3 on the NHS. They said to call in June but with everything I have been through my cycles have become longer and so my actual cycle won't fall until July. I can't bear the waiting!! I've had two early MC in a row after my last transfers and obviously it's taken a huge toll emotionally and physically, so we decided to wait it out and use our final NHS round.
Because of the MC, I decided to have my immunes 1 done at ARGC recently and am waiting for the results. The idea is that if they find anything, I can tell the NHS and pay for any extra drugs. The only worry is that they might suggest humira and I'm not sure if the timing will work out for that with my NHS cycle which I can't move. I was on all the drugs last time to treat immunes on a 'just-in'case' basis at my last cycle which was at Herts & Essex and was a bit disastrous (they changed my drug protocol and I didn't respond, almost cancelled cycle but decided to go ahead and when I complained about their nurse saying to me "oh well, at least you can get pregnant" as insensitive, they told me I was in the minority of women who would not find that a comforting comment!). But I just feel at this point it's best I know if there is anything I can do on a fact basis rather than just in case.

I'm trying to work on feeling more positive, but struggling. My friends have been fairly useless and most people I know barely even acknowledge my miscarriages or that my life is difficult at the moment. So I struggle with feeling lonely and isolated and resentful on top of worrying about whether there's something wrong with me or if I have just been unlucky!

Would love to hang out to help time pass - and I can offer lots of advice on vitamins and cutting out chemicals from your life (I'm following the plan in 'It Starts with the Egg' which means I'm taking loads of vitamins, have cut all plastics and chemical-based cosmetics and perfumes out of my life where possible. Using these three months to just figure I'm working on making my eggs the best they can be! xxx


----------



## andade

Hellloooo lovely limbolanders!  

I've just read and caught up on what's been going on and I can't believe that I haven't posted for a month!!  
i'm not going to aim to do a mammoth post responding to all previous posts, as I think I will fail.  I will get back on track after today! 

Melly and Amy - Glad the DR is going well and that the side effects are generally being kept at bay.  Melly, I hope that AF made an appearance and your baseline scan went well.

Sah - Glad your hysto went well. We'll probably be cycle buddies! 

Sfg - So pleased you've left M now.  I hope that your first few days in the new job have been smooth. 

Water-Lily - Hope your current cycle is going well.  

Bella - Welcome!  My mum is currently taking pred for a condition and she has been on it for around two months and she hasn't put on any weight.  She also still eats her snacks and sweet stuff when she feel like.  The only thing she complains about is sweating. Hope that helps.

Chocgirl - Welcome!   Sorry you find yourself here but I'm sure as everyone will tell you, the ladies on this thread are really helpful, supportive and it's a great place to off load. Sorry that you had to deal with an insensitive nurse.  Hope you find thread useful. 

Oscar - Sorry to hear things aren't great between you and oh at the mo'.  I'm sure it's all the things you've been through in the past year and also adjusting to a new family set up. Glad to hear you're extending mat leave. Enjoy!    

Hi to Kazzee, Mogg, Jenni, Ustoget, Kieke and everyone else that I have missed out. Haven't forgotten you all!

Since last posting, I've been on a week long boot camp to get fit and provide a kick up the   for healthy eating and exercise. Spent two weeks recovering,as I was sleeping early every night!   I was away last weekend and had a couple of late nights at work, hence the lack of posting or even having time to read posts!
Received a call this morning to say that I start injections next Wednesday, with my first scan on the 25th.  Hopefully, it goes smoothly.

Hope everyone has had a good day and is keeping well.
Take care, x 

Andade - possibly starting fet in May?


----------



## Bella2016

Water-lily- Good luck in your current cycle. All fingers cx for you.  

Sah- I had my hysteroscopy this week and they also did a biopsy (which they said acts as a scratch) at the time. I asked if I could have another scratch around day 21 and the NHS doctor was not happy, but said they would discuss it and get back to me. So, we will see. Otherwise, I will go to have one done privately. Good luck in your next cycle.  

Chocgirl- Am so sorry you are going through a hard time, unfortunately it is all too familiar to a lot of us here! I totally hear you re trying to co-ordinate your NHS cycle with your private immune tx. I am in a similar situation. I had 2 rounds of paternal LIT, which didn't work, so I should do pooled LIT next, but I have no time now before my next cycle. Also, I am not telling my clinic about the private immune tx, as they are very against it and when I mentioned the possibility of taking steroids once, my consultant got so crossed.   

Andade- Thank you. Your mum is so lucky, I wish I could eat whatever I want on steroids and not put any weight on- should I be so lucky!!   Good luck in your next cycle. I am also eating (or trying to eat) healthily ATM, but I find it hard to stick to it a 100% of the time.   

Have a good weekend all. Bella


----------



## kaninchen32

Hello ladies, just popping in to wish you all a lovely bank holiday weekend. I haven't forgotten you all just needed time out to forget IVF - to be honest still avoiding thinking about it, not sure when I will be ready to do cycle 3 :-/ On a positive note we had a fabulous spa break 2 weeks ago to celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary- am trying to remember how lucky I am to have a loving husband and trying not to be bitter about the never ending infertility:-/

Will be back one day, hoping you are all well and wishing those of you cycling all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kaninchen it is nice to hear from you   I'm glad you & dh had a lovely time on your spa break to celebrate your 10th anniversary   I hope you stay in touch & let us know how you are getting on x  

Bella I hope the hysteroscopy was ok, do you know what the NHS biopsy is for? Do you have to wait long for the results? What a shame your NHS clinic are so against the immunes treatment, I hope you manage to coordinate it ok with your cycle x  

Waterlily exciting that you are having treatment again, you should come & join Melly & I in the April/may cycle buddies thread x  

Hello & welcome chocgirl   I am sorry to hear about your miscarriages & that you find yourself in limbo feeling a bit lonely & isolated, I don't think people who haven't been in our position can really understand how difficult infertility can be   ff is a fab website for helping you realise that you are not alone, it sounds like you are doing really well with the changes you are making x  

Andade it is nice to see you back   exciting that you are starting injections on Wednesday, I hope your stomach doesn't try to resist them! x  

Kieke how are you doing? Have you managed to sort anything out with the decorating yet? I hope you, dh & your lo are doing well x  

Sfg did you have a big night out to celebrate your escape from m? I hope you are settling in well to the new job & enjoying your new car, not too long now until your appointment with dr g x  

Oscar I hope you & Dylan are doing well & things are improving with dh x  

Moggs I hope you, malachy & eejit are doing well x  

Sah not long now until you start now x  

Jenni I hope you are recovering well from your scratch x  

Woody good luck with investigating what to try next x  

Mrsrl any news on on dh's op? I hope you are ok x  

Hello to everyone else I've missed, I hope you are all enjoying the bank holiday weekend  

I've started on the progynova today, I made the mistake of reading the leaflet which said it can cause problems with fibroids, just hoping it doesn't with mine, not sure I can face the thought of another myomectomy!


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

Sah- glad your hysteroscopy went well, hopefully it will all help now for your upcoming cycle  

Oscar- hope you and Dylan are doing well at the moment  

Bella- I hope you get a positive response from the NHS with regards to the scratch. It shouldn’t be a problem to get it done privately again on day 21 if you want it.  

Water-lily- great news that you’ve started stimms, hope it goes well and you get plenty of eggs. You’re right, DR is rubbish...I don’t ever want the menopause either!  

Chocgirl- so sorry that you’ve found yourself in limbo and for your losses. Infertility definitely can be a lonely and isolating process, and most people that haven’t been through it just don’t get it. The changes you’ve made sound really positive and hopefully they will help you get the best quality eggs possible.  

Andade- well done on the boot camp! Sounds like you’ve been really busy! Exciting that you’re starting injections soon, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you that it all goes to plan  

Kaninchen- the spa break sounds lovely, glad you enjoyed your time with DH. This whole process can be so wearing at times, hopefully some time to focus on the good stuff will help you come back stronger when you do feel ready to cycle again  

Amy- hi again my lovely clinic and cycle buddy!  

Hope everyone else is ok  

So my AF eventually turned up and I had my baseline scan on Thursday. Unfortunately I have 2 cysts in my right ovary which they think are producing oestrogen because my lining is over 8mm (which wouldn’t be a bad thickness for transfer, but definitely isn’t good for 3 weeks of down regulation   !!). I’m to continue with the Buserelin for another week, and am going back for another scan on Thursday to see if there’s any improvement and discuss what options I might have if not. So the headaches and the evil mood swings continue (lucky DH!!!)


----------



## oscar13

Melly, I'm sorry the news from your scan wasn't so good. The headaches are a b*tch aren't they. Hope fully by the next scan that pesky cyst will have gone and you can move forward xx

Amy, I always read the info that comes with meds........and often wish I hadn't! Fingers crossed it won't aggravate your fibroids. How are you getting on apart from that?

Kaninchdn, lovely to hear from you! Don't blame you for taking a break, sometimes it is the best thing you can do. Belated happy 10th anniversary, so glad you had a fab spa break. Treasure each other and hopefully soon your dreams will come true.

Bella how long before you cycle? I have heard the biopsy can help with implantation and takes longer to heal than a scratch so being before day 21 may not be a problem. Good luck with it all xxx

Hey Andade, thank you x. Well done on the Boot camp (I wish i had more will power - after loosing all my baby weight really quickly i have now regained over half a stone! Breast feeding gives me a huge appetite and sweet tooth. Good luck with starting injections soon xx

Chocgirl, I am sorry you find yourself here but welcome! You will find some great company here to help you through the wait. I'm a big fan of It starts with sn Egg- I am always recommending it to people. I hope ARGC provides you with the answers you are looking for x

Waterlily, good to see you. Congrats on starting stims. I really hope you won't need thosr extra 2 cycles xx

Sah, pleased the hysto went well. How long before you get started?

Sfg, how is life post M treating you?? How is the new job? Goid luck with Dr G! Keep us updated xx

Jenni. Lovely Jenni, how I miss your crazy posts. Hope you are well. Feeling as ready as you can for this next cycle? You know I have everything crossed ready xx

Kieke, how are you getting on lovely? Is time dragging or flying for you?

Mogg, love to you Malachy and eejit xx

Big hugs to everyone I have missed! Pretty long post from me......boob monster finally sleeping soundly but I just can't seem to nod off so thought I would take advantage of not being interupted and catch up with you all. Boob monster had 3rd set of injections a couple of days ago so has been feeling a bit sorry for himself but all good apart from that. Things no better with DH, just feels like we co-exist and that's about it. Have always planned to do a last minute holiday in May so going to look into that over next couple of days but struggling to look foward to it when things are so uncomfortable between us. Really hope a holiday works a miracle on our relationship. Any way can"t complain as I really am very lucky. Love to you all xx


----------



## jenni01

Well Hello!!!!! 
I have no rhyme or reason for being absent except work and general life stuff!!
Welcome to our new girls and I wish you luck in your tx's  
Oscar my little mate.....I'm so sorry to read that things aren't going so smoothly with your DH  
Is it possibly because it has just been the two of you and now the focus is on "booby monster" and he feels put out?!
Maybe a weekend away would do you good hun!! 
I'm sending you love and strength  
Amy: Ooh a new moderator eh!!... well they have chosen well pet you're a lovely person and we'll suited....even though you're slightly bonkers!! 
Massive Hello to everyone else.....hope that you're all well 
AFM: So I had the scratch on Friday....erm we'll move on from that though!! 
Tx is looking like June cos of my af....but I'm ok with it!
Rockys going to get his nuts chopped off soon!!.... thank God!!.... he squared up to an Akita last week! 
One of the cats brought home a mouse last week....I didn't realise until I was on the phone and saw it sitting on the rug having a wash!!!
Long story short.....the cat then kindly took the mouse back home to be reunited with its family!! 
So my loves.....I shall try to come back on more frequently....please forgive my tardiness  
Have a good day all....xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Melly, my lovely clinic & cycle buddy, I have everything crossed that the scan on Thursday goes well & you can get started with Stims   I hope chocolate is helping ease the pain of dr & you are having a nice bank holiday weekend x  

Oscar I am so sorry that things aren't better with dh yet   I'm sure the early months of parenthood must be really tough but you have been through so much together to get to where you are & hopefully the holiday will help & in time things will be back on track x  

Lovely jenni I hope you have recovered from your traumatic experience of the scratch!!!   I hope the op helps with rocky & he forgives you for getting him done!   I loved that you cat brought a little mouse in to visit you   I remember a few years ago I got out of the shower to find a tiny baby rabbit sat on the bathroom floor that one of my Labradors had brought in, fortunately she had been very gently & it was fine so we just took it back outside & released it!   I still have to pass the moderator training so plenty of time for me to fail or them to change their minds! x  

I hope everyone else is ok & enjoying the bank holiday weekend


----------



## Kieke

Morning ladies! Finally some more activity on this thread again!  

Melly - mutton is more or less similar to lamb, it just needs stewing a bit longer. I'm planning on starting my maternity leave on 1st July, I have 12 hols outstanding and depending on how I feel and how busy we are I will take them before or after the first. 
How disappointing about your scan... I hope the cysts will clear up and you can continue with your cycle as planned. 

Woody - welcome and sorry to hear you find yourself in limbo. Have you been having treatment at the same clinic, what is their advice? Maybe you can look at some basic immune testing, apart from that I would make sure I'd take all the relevant supplements and have a healthy diet/lifestyle. 

Sah - glad your hysto is over and done with! Very brave to have just gas & air... 

Amy - good on you for getting more involved! Can't believe you have the time for it though.  
Still no set date for the decorating and I'm getting a bit anxious... a friend of ours will be doing it so it will get done but I can only plan the other stuff when I know the decorating is done! 

water - lily - hope the stimming is going well! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

Chocgirl - welcome and sorry to hear you have had such a rough time. 
I'm a firm believer in cutting out as many chemicals as possible, I've carried on with this regime and it's become second nature. Tempted to use some perfume every now and again though. Hope your results come back soon. 

andade - your boot camp sounds great! I just realised that it will be a very long time before I can do anything like that again. I'm ashamed to say I have gone to 0 exercise... Exciting times ahead for you! I'm keeping everything crossed for you. 

For those having hysto's: when I had my hysto and polypectomy I concluded I had enough scraping inside me and another scratch wasn't necessary to I decided against it. 

kaninchen - your spa break sounds lovely! I can totally understand the stepping away from it all for a bit. Take your time and in the mean time enjoy life xxx  

Oscar - sorry to hear you and DH are still struggling, maybe a holiday is just what you need?! Are you thinking of going abroad? I have such a sweet tooth at the moment, I hope it's temporary since I never used to care about sweet stuff! I just had 4 slices of toast with butter and honey! 
I feel like I have lots of time left but reading about people having everything done and having their hospital bags ready does freak me out a bit! But I think these last 3 months will go fairly quick.

jenni - June will be here very soon, I bet you are ready for it! Poor Rocky but I guess it has to be done... Hope M is kind to you at the moment, 

96 days left for me ladies... it's so surreal! I saw my belly move for the first time on Friday eve and could not stop smiling and laughing. Lots of antenatal and birth prep classes to attend so I'm keeping myself busy. I need to stop buying baby clothes though but it's so tempting.
Work is still very slow but I only have 9 weeks to go and I have a little trip back home planned early June so I'm sure it will fly by.
Planning on shredding a lot of papers today but so far I'm still in my PJ's and DH is still snoring away. Enjoy the bank holiday ladies xxx


----------



## Bella2016

Hello everyone, nice to see all the lovely posts…  

Kaninchen- It is understandable how you feel, I also took some time out after my second failed cycle. I think it is v important to emotionally 'recover' before you throw yourself into the next round of 'roller coaster'. It is always so important to appreciate your marriage and DH, especially during a testing time like this. Wishing you and your DH well.  

Amy- Thanks, the hysteroscopy was not painful at all, though that might be because I had slightly 'overdosed' on Neurofen..  I think they just look at the histology to see if there is anything abnormal or any infections.. not sure. I things they only tell me the results if something is wrong. I also tend to read the meds leaflet, which usually freaks me out, so I am trying hard not to do it this time around. I hope all will be ok for you.   

Melly- thanks. Sorry to hear you have 2 cysts on your right ovary. I hope that your lining will be better at the next scan and you can go ahead with the stimulation. My lining usually goes mental during stimulation. Apparently, during my last cycle it was 14+ mm, which my clinic thought was thicker than what it should have been. Fingers crossed for your next scan. Fcxx   

Oscar- thank you. I also heard that a biopsy is more effective than the scratch, as it goes deeper and lasts longer, so I hope it is okay. Though, I might have another one on day 21 'just in case'. 
Glad to hear that your boob monster (   so funny) is okay, poor baby, the injections must have hurt.. And am sorry to hear you are going through a difficult patch with your DH. Infertility is such a painful journey and it can/does affect many relationships. Have you thought about having counselling? My DH and I have had 2 sessions already, offered by the NHS, and it has been so helpful for us both. I often feel 'lonely' in my struggle, because I am the one doing the research, thinking about things, making apps, taking drugs, worrying about tests results and all else and he seems to be having a good time playing tennis and  football and going out with friends. However, during counselling he opened up about his feelings and I was stunned to find out how affected he has been by this whole process and that 'avoidance' and 'keeping busy' is his way of coping with his emotions. So now, I make sure he is busy and has an outlet for his stress, because if he 'breaks down' then I am not to sure I can do it alone. Just a thought. Wishing you both all the best and lots of  

Jenni- Hi, good to hear from you. Wow, I would have screamed if I had seen a mouse in my house.   Good luck in your next cycle.   

Kieke- Hello. Wow, it must have been amazing seeing your belly move!!   It sounds like your little bean is very active.   Thanks for the reassurance re the hysteroscopy and scratch dilemma/discussion. All the best in the remaining weeks of your pregnancy.   

AFM- I have started taking my dowreg pills today. I am worried, not sure if I feel ready to go again, as my head is still spinning re the immune tx dilemma and questions. Still doubting whether i should start on the 25mg of Pred or a smaller dose, or just have more frequent ILs instead. Seeing that I have never taken steroids/ any other immune meds before and still never had an implantation tells me I should try something different this time. So, I made another app with Dr G, but I worry that I will only get more confused after talking to him.  lol.    

Enjoy the lovely sun beautiful ladies!!!


----------



## oscar13

Just a very quick one......Bella I was only on 10mg pred (started during stims) and had intralipids every 4 wks, the first one was a few days before EC. 

Hi to everyone xxxccc


----------



## Sah78

Bella- I am glad your hysteroscopy was ok. At the clinic I go to they said I won't need the scratch because I had the hysteroscopy instead. I also had a biopsy when they did it. I am on 5mg of prod twice a day for 10 days

Oscar- sorry to hear that things between you and dh aren't any better. I think you need to organise a date night. 

Melly- how annoying that they said you aren't ready to start stims yet   I hope Thursday goes well for you. I had a similar thing last cycle where the I started stims had my scan and on the next one my follicles that were there to start with had gone so the nurse said if things hadn't improved over the weekend they would cancel. Luckily they did. So maybe you just need a bit longer on dr 

Kaninchen- glad that your spa break went well 

Jenni- good that your cat took the mouse away again. My cat gets magpies and pigeons. Not too long for you till you get started now that the scratch is done

Andade- well done with the boot camp. Yeah we will be cycle buddies will be nice to have someone to help you along.

Amy- I hope the meds don't bring back your fibroids. 

Kieke- wow you haven't got long how nice to see baby moving around bless her 

Sfg- I hope your new job is going well 

Hi Chocgirl and woody and anyone else I missed 

Af turned up so need to see if I can book in at the hospital for a scan today no dr for me this time I am on a short proticol. I hope they can fit me in otherwise it will be at the satellite clinic tomorrow. It is really hard for me to call them as we aren't allowed to go off on our mobiles and at my desk everyone is listening


----------



## Bella2016

Oscar- Thanks so much for letting me know. Taking a smaller dose is def an option for me. Can I ask what the immune tx were prescribed for? Did you have elevated blood or uNK cells or high TNFa? I am trying to find out if I can recover a pattern between the severity of immune issues and the dose/ frequency of immune tx people are prescribed. Hope you are enjoying the sun today.  

Sah- Thanks, I was told the same, so I guess it should be ok. Can I ask you the same question as above re what the Preds were prescribed for? I hope you manage to get a scan at the hospital today. Are you at work today??  

Hello to everyone else. Bxx


----------



## oscar13

Bella, I didn't have any immunes tests done prior to getting my BFP. I had an appointment booked with Dr G to investigate but at the last minute my NHS clinic decided they were happy to add steroids and intralipids - I have a hypersensitive immune system and suffer from a number of allergies and my previous cycle with 2 excellent blastos had ended in a CP. Had the second cycle failed I would have gone ahead with Dr G and further tests xx


----------



## Sah78

Bella- I had today off work for the bank holiday so that was why I was hoping I could get a scan at the hospital. I called an yeah got an appointment so start my gonal f tonight . My hospital don't test for killer cells but are putting me on treatment (steroids) in case I have a problem. The nurse said that I would be on 10mg a day and then later on I will be on 30mg. Do you have to take it because you have nkc? 

My immune blood test result showed I had a raised level of antinuclear antibodies ( blood clotting) so they will be on fragmin 

How is the dr going? Are you on buserelin?


----------



## Bella2016

Oscar- Thanks. I see. I am happy it worked for you! Should I be so lucky! lol.  

Sah- Glad to hear your scan went well and you are in the clear to start stimming.  I was prescribed 25mg Pred to start on D5 by Dr G for raised blood NK cells. I will ask him if I can reduce it to 10mg and take it at ovulation (would that be EC day for us?). When will you start taking yours? Steroids are also prescribed for ANA, so in your case it makes sense taking them. I am on Norethisterone for 2 weeks. I have weird pain in my right ovary, I hope I don't have a cyst.   Are you injecting yourself? I could not do it even if my life depended on it. lol. My DH has to do it every time. 
Hope it goes well tonight. And fingers cx this cycle will be the 'one' for you! (touch wood…)
xx


----------



## Sah78

Bella- I started my pred yesterday. My injection went well I inject myself when I have the ones that need mixing up I get dh to prepare it for me 1st. 

When are you due to see Dr G next? Hopefully it isn't a cyst you have but could it be the meds?


----------



## jenni01




----------



## kazzzee

Hallo lovely ladies sorry I don't get to come on here much these days. I'm not even going to try and catch up because ill end up with no time to write and say hi! 

Oscar - thanks for messaging me  

Kieke you must be due soon? 

Jenni hope everything is going ok with M. 

Mogg - hope you and malarkey are doing well X 

Ustoget - has she made it back on here while I've been absent? Us twin mum's have our work cut out! 

Any news Andade?

Hope everyone else is having a smooth fertility journey - lots of new faces. 

The twins are doing well. They are three months old next week, but their corrected age is one month so they are still like new borns. Ayesha is 8lb but Dilly isn't quite 7lb yet. 

I had a bit of a scare this weekend. We went for a walk with the babies in our baby born carriers and I fell over! The most terrifying second of my life but somehow I twisted round to protect Dilly and he just got a graze. I hit my shoulder, hand, knee and face but the main thing is he is ok. We stayed in the children's ward for observations overnight. It was the most horrifying moment of my life though. And Dilly didn't even cry he just looked surprised! He has a bit of a graze. It terrifies me to think what could have happened though, and I keep having flash backs. One thing is for sure, I recommend a sturdy carrier over a material sling, the carrier I was using is very sturdy and that definitely protected him from worse injuries. I dread to think what would have happened otherwise. 

Will try and catch up properly with all your news later on xxx


----------



## Kieke

Bella – hope DR is going well! When is your apt with Dr G?

Sah – hope your baseline scan went well and you are all ready to go! 

Jenni –  

Kazzzee – good to hear from you! I’m not surprised you have any spare time on your hands.
So pleased to hear that your twins are doing well but what a horror story about falling over! No wonder you are still shaken up and having flash backs. You have lots of angels on your shoulders to look after you though
I wouldn’t say I’m due soon but I’m about to enter my third trimester at 27 weeks! 
Can’t complain really, have been feeling fine overall. Just anxious about the logistics around labour and how DH will cope with it all. 

Much love to all!


----------



## mogg77

Hello all! Hope everyone is doing well, thanks for always mentioning me, sorry to be [email protected] about posting though i do read regularly! 
Kazzeee how frightening, well done on instinct kicking in to protect little dilly! I have to admit I often worry like mad about this sort of thing- when I'm crossing roads, using stairs, in crowds   i also have the bjorn, it certainly is sturdy.
Glad otherwise twinnies are doing well   OH sounds like hes being a good hands on dad- love the thought of you out walking with matching slings!
Kieke glad you are feeling well! On the home stretch now! I didnt find third tri too bad, just achey and started getting very tired towards the end. Sorry you are anxious about the labour, is it the thought of getting to hospital with dp, or are you worried about him being uncomfortable in the ward?
Jenni love to you! Xxx good call on getting rockys little rockys off   I'm very glad we did eejits, breaking up dogfights is no fun at all.  Mind you, i think he might of popped his cherry somehow at the weekend at the grand old age of 8- he fell in love with a cute spaniel while we were at a festival, disappeared then turned up with , um, very sore bits  
Kaninchen   - spa break sounds just the job- I've never had one myself , i imagine it as fluffy white towels, champagne and jacuzzis?
Bella i swear by emla numbing cream for injections- I'm such a wuss! 
Loads of love to everyone else, sfg, amy, sah, oscar, ustoget hope you're well,  cloudy, all the new faces and anyone I've missed  and positive thoughts to all of you cycling   
Me and malachy are well, he is nearly five months and a delight, such a smiler   we had mr moggs anniversary last month that I was dreading of course, but had lots of support from both sides of the family- hoping to get over to ireland again next month. 
A funny thing- call me mad- but the night of his anniversary the tv came on at four am- on his favourite cops program. I like to think he was letting me know he visits sometimes.


----------



## Bella2016

Sah- glad to hear that your first injection went well. Oh my, you are brave!! I couldn't inject myself… lol   Am seeing Dr G next Tuesday, I do so hope it isn't a cyst...  How long is your stimulation phase? Do you have regular scans and blood tests? Sorry if you said before, which clinic are you cycling with? Am with CRGH. Hope all is well with you. Sending you lots of baby dust.   x

Hi Jenni, hope you are well. x

Kazzzee- congrats on your twins!!   So sorry to hear about your scare. Gosh, I literally had goosebumps as I read it…it must have been so terrifying for you, but I am glad Dilly was fine- what a little hero! I hope you are not in much pain…   

Kieke- DR is ok, though my left ovary feels as if it wants to jump out of its place...  Am seeing Dr G next Tuesday. Fingers cx, am terrified, as a few ladies have recently had quite negative experiences with him...  Glad to hear you are doing well. Please don't worry about what happens when you're in labour yet…you will surely have enough time to do it closer to the time. Put your feet up and enjoy nothingness!    

Mogg- Thanks for the tip. I am a wuss, too!!   I may need to apply it for my Prontogest injections, as they are soooo painful (or so I hear..) 
Oh, dear Mogg, I have just read your signature and literally cried. I have just told my DH your story, as he was wondering why am weeping and he started weeping, too. I can't imagine what you must have gone through losing your DP at the time when you had finally achieved getting your dream BFP.   You are so brave and am so happy that you have Malachy.   I do very much believe that lost loved ones can send 'signals' to their loved ones who they left behind. I heard so many stories like this and also experienced it myself (on the night of my grandma's anniversary I was in bed in a dark room and as I weeped and talked to her, suddenly there was a small bright spot shining in the corner of the room, as if the sun had shone into the room..). Hope you are okay. Big hug.  

Bxx


----------



## Sah78

Mogg- I can't believe that malachy is five months already. Where do you go in Ireland we went to Northern Ireland in November it was beautiful I want to visit Southern Ireland next. What a lovely story about your dh showing you that he visits I have had things happen. 

Bella- i will be on stims for about 10 days my next scan is on Friday. Then it will be Monday, wednes and Friday with intralipids In between. I am at Bourn hall. 

When I went to the clinic on Monday I saw this nurse who really upset me she did the scan and asked how many follicles I had last time I said 2 ( I had a bad cycle nearly cancelled it due to slow response) she said that will probably be what you get this time too. I don't know how she knows that when I hadn't even started the meds. Last cycle when she said that they may have to cancel it I was in tears. She said have you thought of adoption but I better hurry up as I was getting on a bit. I popped into the clinic to get my schedule yesterday and burst into tears one of the nurses called me in and asked me what was wrong so I explained and she was shocked by her colleague ( glad the others nurses aren't like her.)  I hope your appointment goes well on Tuesday is it a scan you are having? Thanks I wish you luck for a bfp too. 

Melly- will be thinking of you tomorrow hope it goes well  

Amy- I hope you are getting on well and having lots of treats

Kazzzee- gosh what a horrible story glad it turned out OK.

Kieke- don't worry about the labour it will all turn out fine I am sure. 

Jenni- I hope you are ok

I hope everyone else is alright.


----------



## andade

Hi limbos!  

Bella - Thanks for your good luck wishes!  You can only try to eat healthily and sometimes you just need to have something that you enjoy. 
Hope you don't get any side effects from d regging. It's only natural to be confused on this journey as you have to make so many decisions and want to make the right choice that will equal success.

Kaninchen -  Glad you enjoyed the spa break and that you and dh got to spend time and enjoy each others company while on a break form the ivf rollercoaster. 

Amy -  I've not started the injections yet, so belly is not resisting yet! 

Melly - Thanks for crossing your fingers.   Hope the cysts disappearance that your scan tomorrow brings good news.

Oscar - Im sure you'll drop the half a stone in no time but you have boob monster as a priority now! So don't sweat it! There's nothing wrong g with a sweet tooth   I  think the holiday might be a good thing for you both. Hope you get it sorted soon. ^hugme? 

Jenni -  Hope M aren't working you too hard! I'm feeling sorry for Rocky.  Hope it's not the end of his exploits! 

Kieke - No need to feel guilty about no exercise , as you have a really good excause.  So nice to hear that youre enjoying  looking at your belly and why not after all you've been through to get there. 

Sah - It will be great to be cycle buddies. I should start injections  for my FET tomorrow. Your nurse knows no bounds!  She obviously missed out on the people skills course! To do it once, you can blame a bad day,  to do it twice warrants a  formal complaint!

Kazzee - Really pleased to hear from you and hear that the twins are doing well.  I can imagine what a nightmare the fall must have been. Thank God, you're all ok and Dilly only suffered a graze. String injections for FET tomorrow! 

Mogg - Glad to hear you and Malachy are doing well.  I like your theory about the TV and I'm in agreement! 

I never got the call from the drugs company on Friday, so we thought we'd  wait until yesterday morning as it was a bank holiday. Still no call, so OH got on the case and was fantastic!   He was like a dog with a bone and would not accept the answer machine. He called the nurses, got the voice mail, got no response and called back again  untilhe got them and then got given the number for the drugs company.  They had no record of an order for us, more calls to the hospital  and found out the drugs hadn't been requisitioned. Got told it would be delivered by another company today or tomorrow.  Got the call to say it will be delivered tomorrow morning. The nurses said one day won't make a difference, so I should start tomorrow. 
Better give my belly a talk tonight and prep it for the injections s that will be coming it's way! 

Hope everyone is ok and apologies if I missed you, x


----------



## MrsRL

Morning ladies, sorry I have been AWOL again. I was away for a couple of weeks to celebrate my birthday, then it was my 30th and after that I just don't seem to have had a moment to catch up. I'm sorry if I miss anyone, but there is a lot to catch up on.

Welcome to Chocogirl, sorry you find yourself here and I hope you find this thread as lovely and supportive as the rest of us 

Andade - good luck with starting the injections. I hope it goes ok. It sounds like you OH has been brilliant chasing it all up for you 

Kaninchen - lovely to hear from you  I'm glad you enjoyed the spa break to celebrate your 10th Wedding Anniversary. Take care of yourself and DH xx

Sah - sorry to hear that you have had to deal with the horrible nurse again. Will you complain? I would definitely request not to see her again, she sounds awful and definitely not what you need at the moment. Wishing you the best of luck with your cycle   Keep us updated 

Bella - I hope your appointment with Dr G goes well and that DR is ok 

Kieke - exciting that you are about to enter your third trimester  Hope all is going well with your pregnancy.

Amy - thank you for asking after me. DH has his op on 31st May. I'm getting a bit nervous about it now we're in May, I'm sure it will be fine, but I always worry! We had the information through about it and it sounds like he will be in a lot of pain for a few days. DH is laid back though and not worried at all. I hope everything is going ok with your cycle so far? 

Jenni - June will soon be here  Poor Rocky, it sounds like it is time for him to get the 'chop' 

Oscar - sorry to hear that things are not good with DH at the moment, I hope things improve for you and the holiday helps you.

Kazzzee - lovely to hear from you and that the twins are doing well. The fall must have been very frightening and I'm not surprised that you keep having flashbacks, it sounds like a nightmare. I'm glad Dilly wasn't badly injured and managed to escape with a graze.

Mogg - glad you and Malachy are well.  I like your theory about the TV and your DH, and think it's lovely 

Melly - sorry to hear your cycle isn't going to plan and you have cysts meaning DR is longer. I hope your scan goes well today and that it brings good news for your cycle. Keeping everything crossed for you 

Hello to everyone else and sorry if I haven't written a message personally. I hope you are all well. I will try to keep up more regularly from now on. Take care ladies xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning!!! 
Sah:: Erm that nurse is a bxtch!!... I would pay no attention to what the stupid insensitive cow said 
Just because they work in a ivf clinic doesn't mean they can predict the future!!!
If it were me I'd complain but I'm rather vicious!! 
You just stay focused on your cycle hun and pay no heed to ignoramus fools!!!!

Andade:: Hope the chat with your tummy went well!! 

Bella:: Hey pet I'm fine hun....hope you are too!! 

Moggs:: OMG!!... why do you tell me these things about Eejit??!!
Bless him for "getting some".... but hey!!... come on now!!
I too can't believe that Malachy is 5mnths!!.... I bet he's lush!!

Oscar:: Hello my love....hope that the waters are calm 

Amy:: Hope you're OK too hun....not long for you then it's rescue Olaf time!!!  

Huge loves and hugs to all 

Thanks for your well wishes to Rockys nuts!!.... I shall pass them on when he gets the chop!! 

Have a good day everyone!!... xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Jenni have you warned brian that rockys op is a sign of what happens to boys who behave badly?! x  

MrsRL happy belated 30th birthday     I hope you had a lovely time   exciting that you have a date for dh's op, I hope he isn't in pain for too long afterwards, I'm sure you will be on hand to provide nursing duties whilst he recovers x  

Andade how annoying about the drugs but great that dh leapt in to action & sorted it out   I hope they arrive safely this morning so you can get started, good idea on talking to your belly about not rejecting the needles, wish I'd thought of that! x  

Sah sorry to hear about the awful nurse you saw   are you at bourn hall cambridge like melly & I? I remember on my first cycle for my first stims scan I was already apprehensive & this nurse started scanning me & said there was a problem, I asked if it was something that could be fixed & she said probably not & they might cancel the cycle, I was then left in the chair with my legs spread whilst she went off to get a man called ken who trained all the nurses in scanning, they then spent quite a long time scanning me & even changed the head on the dildo cam to get a better picture!   eventually they told me they were concerned about the fibroids & would refer it to a doctor to decide whether I should carry on with treatment, I know it wasn't the nurses fault that I had a problem but she seemed so busy being pleased with herself for spotting a problem & disregarded how I might feel about the thought of my cycle being cancelled!    good luck with your next scan tomorrow, I hope you get to see one of the nice nurses x  

Bella I think you are brave to let dh do you injections, I am definitely safer doing my own than letting dp anywhere near me with a needle!   I hope your appointment with Dr G goes well on Tuesday x  

Mogg I 'm glad you & malachy are doing well, it is amazing that he is already 5 months old   I'm sure Mr Mogg watches over you both all the time but it must have been nice to get a special sign from him on such a difficult day x  

Kieke it must have been lovely to see your belly move   exciting that you are counting down the days now, I bet it will go quickly with all the appointments & a trip home to look forwards to, I bet your nieces are getting excited   good luck with sorting out the decorating, I'm sure things will fall in to place somehow x  

Kazzzee how amazing that the twins are 3 months already!   sorry to hear about the scare with your fall but great that you had such a good carrier & you got monitored & dilly was ok x  

Oscar have you managed to book a holiday? I hope dylan is doing well & things improve with you & dh as you adjust to parenthood x  

Hello to everyone else  

I have increased the progynova to 8mg/day today, I don't think my body is a big fan of oestrogen but it'll all be worth it if it gives olaf the frostie a chance


----------



## Kieke

Mogg – can’t believe Malachy is 5 months already! I admire your strength, can’t have been easy dealing with all these emotions. Glad you have a lot of support and I bet you can’t wait to travel to Ireland again. I’m sure Mr Mogg gave you a little nudge the other day, I don’t know how these things work but I do believe in them happening!  
I’m not really worried about the labour itself but not sure if DH can cope with the physical demands. I just want him to be there and don’t expect him to stand next beside me holding my hand and whipping my forehead (this probably only happens in movies though). 
DH in on the list to have the spinal nerve block procedure (where they will burn off some of the nerve ends in his lower back…) next month and I hope it will give him some pain relief. 

Bella – I hope you will have a good experience with dr G! And whatever happens in labour, I should have my baby in the end! 

Sah – some medical staff can say the rudest and most stupid things… try to ignore it, what do they know? After my first failed cycle donor eggs were suggested straight away… 

Andade – your DH did well getting the meds organised! That’s the last thing you want to be stressed out about. I bet you are excited to start again and I’m sure your belly will cope just fine! And you are right, I better enjoy this ‘time off’ before it all kicks off 

Melly – good luck for tomorrow! 

MrsRL – happy belated birthday! And great that you have a date for your DH's op.

Jenni – I can’t imagine you being vicious!  

Amy - I can't wait to see everyone back home! I felt I had to see me because otherwise 'all of the sudden' I would have had a baby!


----------



## oscar13

Well ladies it has been busy on here suddenly!

I did really well at 4am this morning writing a half way decent post but I must have fallen asleep before pressing post......gutted!!

Sah, I am so sorry you had to deal with such insensitiveness. Particularly disappointed when I have always had such good experiences with Bourn and this lowers my opinion of them. I would complain, she shouldn't be working in this field if she lacks compassion.

Mogg, an extra hug for you and Malachy today. I know Mr Mogg is with you every step of the way and so proud of the way you are raising his son. P.s. way to go Eejit xx

Jenni,  poor Rocky! I felt so mean when I took my pooch for the chop. How are you holding up hun? Not long to go now xxxx

MrsRl happy belated 30th! Glad you had a good time. Hope all goes well with hubbys op xx

Kazzzee, love to you and the twins xx

Andade, round of applause for hubby getting everything sorted with the drugs. Hope all goes well with the first jab xx

Still no holiday booked for us yet xxx

Much love to everyone else....the boob monster is schreeching!!!!


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

Oscar- I’m glad you’ve planned to do a last minute holiday- sometimes a holiday can be the best thing to do....Obviously it was a different situation, but back in January I honestly didn’t see how I would every manage to get my head around to having another cycle after my chemical pregnancy...my head was not in a good place. We went away for a week to the sun in February and I think that was definitely the turning point. We also discussed the situation a bit more between us while away- was easier when we were away from it all, and I think DH got a much better understanding of how much I was struggling with my emotions. Was the best thing we could have done so I really hope it helps you and DH   . Glad the boob monster is doing well  

Jenni- doesn’t sound like your scratch was particularly enjoyable- mine was awful this time round   . Hopefully Rocky will recover from the chop quickly and stop taking on dogs that are clearly out of his league!!!  

Kieke- that’s so amazing that you saw your belly move, it must be such a surreal experience. Exciting that you have a trip home planned too...I always love going home when I can (Ireland for me)  

Kazzzee- OMG, that sounds like a horrible scare. Thank goodness Dilly is ok, and you’re instincts obviously kicked in. What a little trouper that he didn’t even cry! I imagine that they are both keeping you very busy at the moment!  

Bella- hope DR is going ok, and I hope your appt with Dr G goes well next week- will be thinking of you  

Mogg- glad you had plenty of support during what I imagine must be such a difficult time. I think DH was definitely letting you know that he’s looking out for both of you. Can’t believe Malachy is 5 months now, he sounds like such a happy baby- glad he’s doing well  

Sah- can’t believe what the nurse said to you, have you made a complaint? I must have managed to avoid her, as all the nurses have been lovely to me at Bourn Hall so far for all my cycles. You should definitely visit the South of Ireland sometime- it’s fab...I’m slightly biased as I come from Dublin...but I always love when I get to go home to visit  

Andade- well done to your DP for his persistence!! Hope your drugs have arrived ok, and exciting that you can start tonight!  

MrsRL- happy belated birthday!     Sounds like you’ve been kept busy recently! Glad you have a date for DH’s operation, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you both. At least he’s fairly chilled about it!  

Amy- I hope the increased dose of Progynova doesn’t give you any more side effects....only a week left until your scan?  

Hope everyone else is ok,  

Thank you for the well wishes for today. Unfortunately I am still not down regulated   ! The cyst is still there, and my lining is still too thick, but it has got a bit thinner during the week- so at least we’re moving a bit. The consultant had a chat with us after the scan to go through what we’ll do next. So...am to continue on DR for another 2 weeks (this must be the longest down reg in history- will be 6 weeks by then   !) and they are also getting me to take the pill for 10 days (seems a bit bizarre to be taking that during IVF   !!) The pill should help reduce the cyst and as an added bonus, should also help with the side effects of the buserelin (the headaches and evil witch-like tendencies I have at the moment!). He is 99.9% confident that in 2 weeks my lining will be all good, and hopefully the cyst will have gone down a bit too. The positive is that I have about 16 follicles on my left ovary (it has always been the busier one) and they could just about make out 5 on my right, but they were hidden by the cyst. So even though I am cycling, I still feel like I’m in a very weird limbo-land


----------



## mogg77

Sah I really am so cross with your nurse! I'm really glad you told her colleague, its not right to talk like that to people when they are in such a vulnerable, emotionally charged situation. I have everything thing crossed for you to prove the old moo wrong xxx
Thanks for not consigning me to the loony bin- its not the only thing thats happened, malachy has a few times gurgled and smiled over at mrmoggs seat for all the world like someone is playing peekaboo. Its not scary, its actually nice   Bella sorry to make you and oh cry! Lovely story about your grandma.
Jenni sorry to go tmi on you   I cant resist   the joys of dogs! 
Melly you must be exhausted with all that Dr! Sounds like they know what they are doing though x
Kieke fingers crossed for dp and his op. As for labour, my mum and sister were birth partners fir me and there was no brow mopping- they were too busy cackling and scoffing cookies! I'm sure dp will be fine but its super caring of you to be worried for him 
Oh my batteries about to die , lots of love to all , have to catch up more later Xxx


----------



## Bella2016

Sah- How's the stimulation going? So sorry to hear your experience with that vicious nurse&#8230;sadly, you can always find one of those, no matter where you go. Don't listen to her, she was never in the position to say anything in the first place.. how would she know  Fingers and everything else crossed that you will have a lot more follicles this time around. Hope you had a good scan on Friday. 

Andade- Thank you. Haha, I agree. I have been eating sooo well the whole week (no gluten, no salt, no sugar..etc) and yesterday I was so exhausted, I almost fell asleep on the train on the way home from work. So, after I got off, I went to the shop and got a pack of M&M's and ate them all! So yummy&#8230; 
You husband was a trooper sorting out the drugs. Hope you got them alright and the stimulation phase will go smoothly&#8230; 

MrsRL- Thank you&#8230; I will report back re my app with Dr G. I am sooo nervous, though. Hope all is well with you. 

Jenni- Glad to hear all is ok. Do you know yet when you will rescue your frosties? 

Amy- Haha.. my DH is very good with the injections. TBH I am the one who is a nightmare.  I literally have a hissy fit before every injection&#8230; tears and everything..  and he is so good at grounding me (well, telling me off really), I couldn't do it alone. For me, you are the brave one!! How can you do it 

Kieke- Hope you are enjoying the sunshine and no longer worry about your labour. 

Oscar- Hope you will book your holiday soon. It is so lovely and sunny today, I feel like going away somewhere warm, near the beach&#8230;  

Melly- Thank you. Good news that your linin got thinner and my fingers are cx for you that in the next 2 weeks they will even become thinner and you get your perfect lining to start stimulation. So good news about your follicles, too!!! Well done!!  

Mogg- Hope you and Malachy are enjoying the sun. 

Hope everyone else is well&#8230; 

Me- Am reading so much at the moment about reproductive immunology and what helps implantation that slowly, but surely, am going mad&#8230;  Has anyone heard that semen helps implantation?? I have found many articles suggesting it and DR B also advocates it to his patients.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16866321

https://www.sciencenews.org/blog/scicurious/fluid-part-semen-plays-seminal-role

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/15/12/2653.full

http://www.preventmiscarriage.com/Discussion-Forum/Whats-new-in-Reproductive-Immunology/seminal-fluid-has-important-role-in-helping-embr.aspx

Forget steroids girls and lets have more s*x!!  

/links


----------



## Sah78

Bella- you are funny try not to read to much stuff up it does your head in but I am not one to talk and I also have my mum sending me links to stuff

Amy- I hope your cycle is going well. I am at wickford, but have to go to Colchester and Cambridge ( for ec and transfer I like it there it looks like a posh mansion/ spa I feel like I am in a spa after sedation I feel like do what ever  )

Melly- glad that they have a plan for you I hope you don't feel to bad with all the hormones 

Andade - how are u getting on?

Jenni- hope your dog a ok after the chop

Mrsrl- happy belated Birthday did you do anything nice for it? 

Kazzzee, mogg and Oscar hope the babies are doing well in this beautiful weather. 

Kieke- how is work is it more Interesting now? Still not long now. 

I went for my day five stims scan only have one follicle at the mo so   That more grow my next scan is Monday and booked in for intralipids if ok. They said the lining is good and my hormone levels are spot on so stay on the same dose of gonal f I am upping my water. Wore thick socks in bed but woke up boiling. Will get some more Brazil nuts. Is there anything else I can try?


----------



## Amy76

Sah increased protein & a hot waterbottle on your tummy up to ec is meant to help with follicle growth   you are right about the clinic at Cambridge feeling like a posh mansion or spa, I do feel a bit spoilt having all my treatment there   great that your lining & hormone levels are good, wishing you lots of luck for your scan on Monday x  

Bella you definitely deserved the m&m's, I hope there were a few lucky orange ones in the packet!   I am impressed with your research & your conclusion that we need to have s*x to help us get pregnant!!!   my clinic have always said no to dtd during the 2ww but it hasn't got me very far so might be worth a try! x  

Mogg the idea of mr mogg playing peekaboo with malachy is lovely   I like that your mum & sister were busy having an indoor picnic rather than helping mop your brow during labour x  

Melly I hope the pill is helping minimise the side effects from dr, although it is frustrating it is reassuring that bourn seem to be tailoring treatment to how your body is responding so hopefully you get the best outcome even if it takes a little longer than you hoped x  

Oscar I hope boob monster didn't screech for too long & you manage to get a holiday booked x  

Kieke hopefully dh's procedure will help with his pain so it is easier for him being with you during labour   have there been any more belly movements? x  

Jenni has rocky got a date for his op? I took my two Labradors to the vets yesterday for their annual check up & was that person who goes crashing through the door with two crazy dogs pulling in different directions causing chaos! x  

Sfg how are you doing? I hope the new job is going well & you are enjoying the new car x  

Andade I hope the injections are going well x  

I hope everyone else is ok & having a nice sunny weekend  

I had some beetroot juice this morning as someone had recommended it to help with lining & I have to say it tasted like I was drinking soil!   it also had a warning on the container to say it turns your wee pink so that is something to look forwards to later!


----------



## Sah78

I hope everyone is ok and had a lovely weekend in the sunshine. 

Amy- i hope that the beetroot juice does the trick. Things we have to do.

Not good news for us went for my 2nd stims scan only one follicle so a cancelled cycle for us. The doctor said you can go ahead but chances of cycling with one isn't very high we thought we didn't want to waste the money. We will loose the money for the drugs but the treatment will be refunded. Life is unfair. Seeing the consultant on Friday. Me and dh just went for a walk along the beach didn't want to waste my half day. Just need to dust ourselves off and deal with what life throws at us.


----------



## Amy76

Sah sending you & dh a big hug   I hope the consultant can come up with some ideas of what to try next, sometimes life can be so unfair, take care x


----------



## Kieke

Sah - I'm so sorry you had your cycle cancelled. It must be really hard to deal with after getting yourself all hyped & geared up ready to go!
Fingers crossed your clinic will come with some suggestions on what to try next. Big hug to you and DH xxx


----------



## Bella2016

Sah- am so sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled. Everything is always so unpredictable and stressful in IVF. There are so many hurdles to get through and nothing is guaranteed. I can imagine how upset you must be...here sending you a huge virtual hug.   
A walk on the beach sounds calming. I hope you and your DH will have 'really good things thrown at you' next and your clinic will have the answers for you. 

Amy, I hope drinking beetroot juice is working for you. 

Bxxx


----------



## andade

Evening  ladies! 

MrsRL - Happy Belated birthday!  Glad you had a good time and took some time out to enjoy  yourself!  Injections started ok, thanks to dp.

Jenni - Hope you're doing well. Has Rocky had the chop yet? Talk with my belly went well but I think it was rebelling tonight! 

Amy - Hope you're doing ok on the progynova  and not getting any side effects. The talk nearly never worked tonight! 

Kieke -  I hope the op for dh goes well and he can get some relief. Im sure he'll love to beino part of the labour process,  whether he's  mopping your brow or not. 

Oscar - Not sure if I'll tell dp you gave him a round of applause.  It might go to his head!  I hope you've managed to sort your holiday out.

Melly -  Hope the DR doesn't last too long and you can get to the next stage soon. 

Mogg - Hope you and Malachy are ok.

Bella - Glad you enjoyed your M&Ms! Sometimes you just gotta do it!   Down regging is going fine so far, thanks. It can do your head in, all this research, can't it? But you want to be informed and make the right choice. 

Amy - The injections are going well so far. You had juice, I had beetroot and goats cheese tart, which was lovely!

Sah- Sorry to hear that your cycle has been cancelled!   Hope  the doctors offer you dome good suggestions. Look after yourself,  x  

Started writing this post at 9pm and fell asleep whilst writing it!  So now finishing it off. 
Not posted as been working on an assignment and only had about 2 1/2 hours sleep this morning! 
Suddenly got pain like trapped nerve in the base of my skull to my shoulder on my left side and couldn't turn yesterda. Much better today but still can't look right round on both sides without feeling pain. On waking from my nap tonight, mu knee has started paining me quite a lot! Not sure where this is all coming from? Might have to pay the doc a visit if it persists.
On the other hand, injections are going well but have to hive my belly a talking to, it was very resistant tonight. 

Hope everyone is well, x


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

Mogg- sounds like your mum and sister were your birth partners for the entertainment!! Hope they weren’t cackling at you too much!!!  

Bella- you’re doing a lot of research!!! I have never heard that one about semen, sounds more enjoyable than steroids though   !!! Maybe I'll need to give that a try this time round- as Amy mentioned, the clinic has always said not to during the 2ww. Am sure DH certainly won't complain anyway!!  

Sah- I am so sorry they are cancelling your cycle- sending you lots of hugs     . That sounds so unfair. I hope it goes ok with the consultant on Friday and they have a plan for you to help things. Hope the walk on the beach cleared your heads a bit. I think life generally does throw a lot at us, and we are all superwomen for dealing what we have to deal with.  

Amy- hope the beetroot juice is going well and your wee hasn’t looked to radioactive!!!  

Andade- glad you’ve started your injections, hope the pep talk to your belly worked. The pain you’re getting in your head sounded a bit like some pains I got at the beginning of DR. I couldn’t decide if it was a headache or I’d pulled a muscle in my neck at the base of my skull. I googled it (as you do!) and apparently some headaches can start like that....(I didn’t know that, I’ve only ever had them at the top of my head and forehead before). I put some cooling gel where it hurt and took paracetamol and that took the edge off it a bit. Now I still get occasional headaches, but not like that anymore. Hope you feel better soon  

Hope everyone else is ok  

I’m ok, still downregging   !!! The pill did seem to ease the headaches I was having, but then last night I had one again, which wasn’t nice. I have an acupuncture appointment this evening, so hopefully that will help. Unfortunately the pill is also causing me to retain water a bit and has increased my appetite (I remember both of these from when I was on it many moons ago before the TTC days!). As I’m not exercising at the moment, I'll need to be careful- if I keep eating what my tummy is craving I’ll end up the size of a house   !!! But I’ve only 5 more days of it, and (hopefully) only 9 more days of DR before I can start stimms. I might shoot the doctor if I’m still not ready at the end of next week!!!


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I don't post on here as often as I would like  I am reading but never seem to get chance to post. I hope all is well.

Jenni - hope you are well 

Amy - thank you for the birthday wishes  I had a lovely time thank you and was very spoilt  I will be around for DH for a couple of days, but then have to go back to work. He will be under strict instructions not to push himself too hard! How's it going with the beetroot juice? I hope it is working for you. I don't think I could stomach it, but it will definitely be worth it if it helps 

Kieke - thank you for the birthday wishes  I bet you can't wait for your trip home 

Oscar - thank you for the birthday wishes  Hopefully the op will go ok, I will be glad when it is done now. Any news on booking the holiday?

Melly - thank you for the birthday wishes  DH is always chilled out while I'm a stress head  Sorry to hear you're still DR, hopefully it will soon be over for you. The headaches sound horrible  How was acupuncture? I had acupuncture last night too for the first time in months, it was nice to have some timeout. DH has started going now too. Roll on the end of next week for you 

Sah - I'm so sorry to read that your cycle is being cancelled   I hope the clinic has plans on how to improve things for next time. Take care of yourself and DH  

Bella - everything is ok with me thank you, I am definitely truly in limbo at the moment. It sounds like you have been doing a lot of research into everything, I haven't heard about the semen either but it sounds better than the drugs!! When is your appointment to see Dr G?

Andade - thank you for my birthday wishes  I had a lovely time thank you. Great news that the injections have started ok, your DP sounds like a star sorting everything for you. Sorry to hear you are feeling unwell, I hope the pain goes soon  

Hello to everyone else, I hope you are all well. There is not much else to report from me at the moment. We have had all of the information through for DH's op and know all the costs etc now   lol, it's not too bad and what we were expecting, but just hope they don't add any extras as they can only give estimates at the moment. The joys of paying privately   Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## andade

Hello ladies! 

Melly - Sorry to hear that the drugs are giving you headaches and the pill is not agreeing  with you.   Hope the headaches ease up and you get some respite.   The pain that I had wasn't a headache, it went from my head to my shoulder and was like a trapped nerve. 
I couldn't turn my head from side to side properly. Its only just started to ease up and I can turn my head but get a slight pain.

Mrs RL -DP was great and saved me some stress.  Been getting more pains since the last post!  When will the op take place?

Day 7 of Suprecur.  Seem to get more joint pains. My right knee kicked in on Monday and last night my right arm and left hip started aching. Becoming like a right old lady!   Had to take pain killers on Sunday and Monday but held off last night. Apart from that, it's all good! 

Hope everyone is well,  x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade sorry to hear you are getting pains from the drugs   I hope your belly is not resisting the injections as much now x  

Mrsrl I'm pleased to hear you had a lovely birthday & were suitably spoilt   I'm sure dh will appreciate a couple of days of being looked after following his op   the beetroot juice still tastes pretty bad, I tried holding my nose whilst gulping it but after the first gulp it became difficult to breath so I had to abandon that idea! x  

Melly I haven't had pink wee from the beetroot juice which has been a bit disappointing!   I hope the acupuncture helped & you have avoided anymore headaches   Not too long left on the pill for you & I have everything crossed that your scan next week goes well & you can get started on stims x  

Sah I hope your appointment with the consultant goes well tomorrow & they can come up with a plan for you x  

Bella how is the research going? Have you had your appointment with dr g yet? I hope you are doing ok x  

Kieke have you had any more scans or appointments? I hope things are going well for you x  

Jenni let us know if you need an af dance, not long now til you get your dates x  

Sfg how is the new job going? When is your appointment with dr g? I hope you are doing ok x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok  

My lining scan went well today & I had intralipids, I am starting cyclogest, crinone & fragmin tomorrow & the clinic will try & defrost Olaf on Monday for et, just need to hope he survives


----------



## Bella2016

Hello lovely ladies.

Sah- How are you? I have been thinking of you and visualising you walking on the beach with your DH surrounded by serene and positive white light. Good luck for your consultation tomorrow!!  

Andade- I agree, too much research can be head spinning, but I find if I read the right stuff than it helps me feel more reassured (I just wish I would always read the right stuff! lol). Glad your injections are going well. Oh, that sounds painful, have you figured out what is/was causing the pain?? Was it a trapped nerve, the effect of the drugs (or one of them) or you just slept with your neck being in a bad position? That can give me splitting headache, neck and backache. Hope you are feeling better now.  

Melly- I am sure our DHs will not complain, but am thinking that we might!!   Hope your headaches have gone now.. acupuncture should have certainly helped. The side effects of the pill do not sound desirable at all, but luckily not too long to go now!!! I hope you won't shoot your dr, lol, I imagine it might be unfavourable to have a baby in prison! lol.    

MrsRL- I hear you re being in limbo… I think until we hold our baby in our arms, we will always worry about something. I saw Dr G on Tuesday, which was ok, thank you. He was certainly much nicer than how I anticipated he would be- seeing that I was quite challenging him…   I hope your DH's op will go well. Is it soon?  

Amy- The app with Dr G went better than I thought it would, thank you. I was actually quite nervous, but thank God for my hubby's lovely charm, he helped me calm down and supported me in the meeting. Congrats on your lining scan!! How was having ILs? I was also prescribed ILs and am a bit worried about the side effects…   with project Defrost on Monday. I will have my fingers and everything (mainly my brain wires) cx for you!!!!  

AFM- I had a consultation with Dr G on Tuesday and I was very pleasantly surprised at how lovely and open-minded he was about things (touch wood and head & cross fingers). And he wasnt mad at me for asking hundreds of questions, which I had been quite expecting… he must have had a good day. 
He agreed to lowering my steroids to 15mg with the view of increasing it up to 25mg after EC. He also prescribed me and DH Valtrex for 3 months (isn't that a bit too long??), as I keep having cold sores, which I then pass onto my DH. They are soooo expensive! 
I also had a scratch on Monday and pooled LIT today, which hurt like hell (I even swore…oops!!), despite covering my arms with Emla cream.. Last time I left the cream on for almost 2 hours and felt nothing, but today it was only on for an hour… so I know what to do next time!! lol.  

Hope everyone else is ok. Sending you all pregnant ladies and yummy mummies lots of hugs   and soon-to-be mamas lots of baby dust.  

Bella xx


----------



## Kieke

Amy – hope the beetroot juice is helping you! I’m very well thank you, a bit uncomfortable at night but that’s to be expected! 

Andade – DH’s op should take place next month, fingers crossed… Hope your pains will settle soon! 

Melly – hope  the DR continues to go well and you have no more headaches. 

Bella – glad your apt with Dr G went well and he was able to answer your questions. 

I had a growth scan yesterday at 28 weeks and all is on track, little one weighs 3 lbs –bless her. I was also seen by a consultant who said I was a textbook customer and I should continue doing what I’m doing because it’s clearly working. I’ll have another scan in 4 weeks’ time just to track the growth since I’m classed as high risk.
Hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to the weekend! x


----------



## andade

Hi all! 

Amy -  I  like to be a bit different, hence the pains!  Hand was swollen and really painful yesterday. Went down a bit over night but worsening again tonight.   I'll see how it goes before I take pain killers.
How's the additional drugs going? Hope you haven't got any additional side effects. Fx for Monday.  

Bella -  I think the research is useful, as it makes you more informed. Hope you get some good answers. My neck started hurting way before I slept. Think it was aggravated by the position I sat in to write an assignment I was doing  and maybe made worse by the drugs. Had various joint pains all week.
Glad your appointment with Dr G went well and that he was really pleasant.   It really helps to have friendly professionals when going through all of this.  

Kieke - Wish you all the best for DH's op.  Glad to hear your scan went well and you're a textbook customer!   Hope the rest of the journey is just as smooth. 

Started this post last night and woke up to see it half finished!   
Joint pains have been continuing but that's it. Haven't been getting anything else , which is just as well as I was pretty miserable last night due to my swollen, painful hand, leg and hip.
Feeling better this morning.

Hope everyone is well and that you all have a good weekend!


----------



## Sah78

Amy- I am glad that the lining improved after the juice. 

Andade- glad u are feeling better. You poor thing u a shattered hope u are getting some more rest. 

Bella- u are sweet thank you for thinking of me on the beach with positive vibes. That is good news u got on well with mr g. When are u looking at getting started again? 

Mrs r- good that u got your info through about dh' s op I hope u don't have to wait too long and the estimate isn't too much more

Kieke- good news that they are pleased with the way things are going

Melly- I hope the bcp helps with things  for u 
I hope everyone else is good

I saw the consultant on Friday she said unfortunately it isn't black or white. I said that I wanted to try once more with my own eggs and she said that they would discuss us in thier meeting. She suggested that we should book a holiday so we have we are off in a month to Tenerife    So excited just going to forget about treatment for now


----------



## MrsRL

Morning Ladies 

Amy - wishing you all the very best for ET today. I hope all the extras work for you. Keeping everything crossed        Keep us updated on Olaf  What time is transfer? x

Andade - DH's op takes place on 31st May. So sorry to hear you are still getting pains  I hope things improve for you soon and the pains stop   x

Bella - DH's op is 31st May, so quite soon now! I'm glad you got on well with Dr G and you found him nicer than expected  It sounds like you have a plan to improve things, which will hopefully help you  When do you start your next cycle? 

Kieke - glad to hear all went well with the scan and that you're a textbook customer  It sounds like things are going really well and I hope they continue to do so. I hope your DH's op goes well 

Sah - it sounds like your holiday will be great and much needed at the moment. It is lovely to get away from all things IVF at times and just get some much needed R&R! I hope your clinic can come up with a plan for your next cycle in the meantime so that you can focus on that once you are back from holiday.   x

Hello to everyone else. I hope everyone is well and had a lovely weekend! xx


----------



## MargotW

Morning

I'm sorry I am a bit rubbish at posting on here, a couple of times I've written long posts then lost them.

Amy, I hope that the ET goes well today. if you have a nutribullet or blender I have mixed beetroot with carrot and apple and it tastes much better, we ran out of apples one morning and i added apple juice, that makes it really sweet and gets rid of the earthiness. Thanks for the tip about the beetroot though, last time I was on vagifem (what a name) to thicken my lining. 

Mrs RL not long until the op. I hope it's successful.

Sah- sorry things aren't working to plan, it's a good sign that you're being discussed in the meeting, at least you know they are trying to find a solution. A holiday sounds great.

Andade, hope the joint pains get better.

Kieke, lovely news about the scan. 

Bella, glad your appt with Dr G went well. You're paying so he can answer questions but I know what you mean. I'm sure the doctors don't mind you swearing. 

Melly hope the headaches are subsiding. Last time I had a really bad day and took codeine, worked a treat. 

Apologies for those that I have missed. 


Have a good day.


----------



## Kieke

Andade – hope your joint pain has settled a bit. It sounds painful! 

Sah – your holiday sounds lovely! I love the Spanish islands. I’m sure it will do both you and DH the world of good. 

Amy – didn’t realise its ET for you today! Good luck honey! 

MrsRL – not long for your DH now… I bet it’s both scary and exciting! 

Margot –nice to hear from you! 

I managed to bring another 8 bin bags to the tip so we are making progress! 
One of my friends asked if she can throw me a baby shower and I gave in... it will be boozy (not for me of course) and tacky but highly entertaining!


----------



## water-lily78

Hej ladies, 
Sorry, trying to catch up took a little longer.... Here comes my attempt anyway:

Bella - I also read a couple of papers that suggested that semen improves probability of implantation. In general I  think we all do way more research than is probably good for us, but some stuff can really put one's mind at ease. But hey, can’t see any negative side effects of exposing the body to semen and it would only make sense thinking about how this would work in a natural setting and not IVF.  
  
Sah-Sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle! I wonder why your clinic is contemplating that it may not be worth trying with your own eggs any more. Is 4 cycles where most clinics in the UK draw line as to where it makes no longer sense to try with your own eggs? Or is it more to do with the number of follicles you produce? 
That nurse you encountered is a cow…I thought people working in these clinics are trained to be more sensitive than that....   

Kazzzee- Sorry about the scare you had, but I’m glad Dilly was fine and that you are on the mend. It must have been so terrifying in that moment! 

Kieke- Glad all is going well with you and the tiny one! Good that all is as it should!      

Andade-I’m glad you got your hands on the drugs when you needed to! Good job of your OH! So stressful when you see a schedule go down the drain, due to missing drugs! I had a bit of an issue when I was in Denmark for a long weekend and couldn’t pick up drugs from the regular pharmacy in time for the trip, so I ordered them to the city centre 24h pharmacy where I wanted to pick them up straight from the train in time for my shot. I had them almost in my hands when their system crashed and they said, sorry, we can’t give them to you. 9 days into stimming and here I was about to miss a day because of a computer problem. After 30min wait I got them in the end and rushed off to the train station toilet (glamorous) to give myself the shot. Felt like a junkie…All the fun of IVF!     

Amy- How did Olaf do? I hope it all went well! 

Melly- Sorry to hear about the headaches, but I hope the DR is going well otherwise and that you haven’t shot your doctor yet. I think it's considered to be bad form. 

AFM-So yes, I'm having this cycle at my new clinic. They seem quite nice although I find they talk to me like an idiot, maybe being too sensitive for my taste.  Apart from egg retrieval day. After the procedure they gave me the piece of paper with when to start with progesterone. Now with my first 3 cycles I started on day 1 after ER and this time they told me to start day 3. I told the nurse that this was quite different from the last few times, and she got flustered, said she didn't believe me and ran to grab the doc, who said that he had been told that I was fighting with the nurse. I was being all calm about this actually and had merely asked. He told me that the 3rd day is much better than day 1 or 2 and this time the goal was after all to get me pregnant. And he reminded me that my pupils were still a bit small which meant the drugs were still in my system and then he left. I was quite peed off, at the nurse who made it sound like I was fighting with her and by the doc who suggested that I was only saying these things due to the drugs. I would have said the same things 2 hours later and to be shut down with that line really rubbed me up the wrong way. I merely had wondered about the different protocol....grrr    Anyway, so this time I did a long protocol for a change, stimming with a new drug got me 10 eggs this time, 5 turned into something that was still viable at day 3, so I got the best one of the lot back. The rest didn't make it to freeze. So my count to date is that out of a total of 26 eggs in 4 fresh cycles, I got 13 embies at day 3, 5 of those have been put back (without BFP obviously) and the other 8 never made it to day 5 for freezing. I can't help but feeling quite negative about the whole process and my body now. Technically, I could get a BFP this time, but I don't really think so. I don't believe any embies I produce are actually any good. Since I haven't seen that not eating a lot of things and not doing a lot of things made a difference to the quality of the eggs or the test result, I started again eating what I like and doing exercise anyway. I am simply sick of turning my life upside down without getting anything back and according to the clinics, nothing I do really affects the outcome anyway. Sorry for the negative post. I'm just not feeling all that awesome right now.     

I hope you all are having a lovely day though! Spring is here at last and everything is green and lush once more! Yay spring!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Waterlily how awful that the nurse & doctor responded like that when you were asking about your protocol!   I'm sorry you are feeling a bit negative but try to remember every cycle is different & maybe the changes that have been made this time will make the difference   I really hope your embie is a special lucky little one & is snuggling in x  

Kieke thank you for the good luck wishes   great that your scan went well   well done with the sorting, I am impressed! Lovely that your friend wants to throw a baby shower for you x  

Margotw you'd have thought they could've come up with a better name than vagifem!   I got organic beetroot juice from tesco & although it tastes pretty bad I decided it was worth a try, thanks for the tip, I will try adding some apple juice x  

Bella thank you for the good luck wishes   not sure I'm brave enough to try dtd to add a bit of sperm after et, my clinic advises against dtd but that hasn't worked so far!   great that your appointment with dr g went well   the intralipids were fine, they just put a cannula in your arm & attach you to the drip & you sit & wait whilst it runs through, it can make your arm feel a bit cold & I would recommend having something to keep you entertained whilst you are there as it takes a while x  

MrsRL not too long until dh's op now   I hope it comes in within budget & they don't throw in any extra costs, fx it will help x  

Sah sorry to hear the consultation was inconclusive, I hope they come up with a good plan at their meeting   great that you have a holiday to Tenerife to look forwards to x   

Andade how are you doing? Sorry to hear about the aches & pains from dr, I hope they ease soon x  

Melly I will have everything crossed that your scan on Thursday goes well & you can get started on stims x    

Jenni do we need to start the af dancing yet?   Soon time to get the lucky orange pants on! x  

Sfg where are you?   Have you had your appointment with dr g? I hope the new job is going well & you are ok x  

Hello to everyone else  

I went with full on orangeness today & Olaf survived the thaw so I am now pupo


----------



## Bella2016

Hello gorgeous ladies!!  

Kieke- congrats on your growth scan! Good to hear that both baby and mama are fine. Just follow your consultant’s advice and keep doing whatever you have been doing- hopefully resting a lot, eating good food and surrounding yourself with lovely people, creating happy moments. Enjoy your baby shower- you can always drink red grape juice or apple juice in a wine glass to blend in with the others!!!  Lol.  

Andade- I hope your joint pains have got better or even better, they have gone altogether! It must be difficult to have a good night sleep when you are in pain. I had such a terrible headache last night, despite taking painkillers, and my sleep really suffered… and so did my day today.  

Sah- I am glad that you ‘made’ your consultant and their team think about other ways of getting the most out of your next treatment. A holiday in Tenerife sounds just what you both need! And you can now have a proper romantic walk on the beach! Lovely!   I will be starting soon, depending on when Miss AF shows up, but am not looking forward to it.  

MrsRL- Thanks, I just wish I had a guarantee as well as a plan. I worry that even though I try my best to plan and think of everything, things may go pear shaped, inside out or upside down, anyway…  I hope you are more positive than I am being right now!! Gulp!!   

Margot- Thanks. Luckily, I only swore in front of the nurse, I think I would be too shy to do it in front of the doctor…   perhaps because I’d be afraid that he wont take me seriously afterwards… Hope you are well.   

Water-lily- Yes, reading is good, I wish I could only read the things which help me stay positive, as at times I come across certain things which scare me.  
I would have been very upset with that nurse and that patronising doctor!!   Sorry you had to go through that!! That nurse sounds rather so attention-seeking, am sure she is lacking real drama at home. Perhaps, you should have advised her to go home and watch Eastenders!! Lol.  
I am sorry you are feeling negative, but it is only natural to feel like this. Actually, I have been feeling down myself. I have my fingers and everything cx for you that this is your time and you will have your BFP!! Here is a lot of baby dust on your way…  

Amy- Thanks for the tip re ILs, I will def take something to read. Can I ask, which day did you have it done? I was advised to have it between day 7-10 of stimms. Is it better to have it around day 7-8 or rather 9-10? Probably it doesn’t make that much of a difference, does it? Congrats on being a PUPO! Here is lots of baby dust on your way, too…  

I hope everyone else is okay.   

AFM, I am waiting for AF to show up, so that I can book my scan to find out if I could go ahead with the stimms. I am feeling quite low today and not looking forward to this cycle.   I guess, I am just really worried about not having enough eggs this time and not having any blastocysts or any embbies to freeze. Like Water-Lily said, I have been eating so healthily and taking all my vitamins, cutting out certain food and things to improve egg quality, but what if it hasn’t made a difference? I wish we could do PGS testing to ensure that a viable embryo gets transferred… but it would only be even more money and more time.. Sorry if I sound negative, it may just be my hormones coupled with tiredness! Or maybe it is just full moon tonight!    
I’d better be off to bed… I promise I will be more positive next time..   Bella xxx


----------



## MargotW

Hello lovely ladies

Kieke good going on the clearing, that's impressive. I'm sure your baby shower will be fun, I always love buying gifts for babies so hopefully your friends will be the same and your baby will have some lovely gifts that you might otherwise not buy. 

Water-lily I can't believe the nurse and doctor. I don't blame you about not putting your life on hold. Fingers crossed though that your embryo is bedding in.

Amy congratulations about Olaf. I hope that the beetroot and apple works. I couldn't believe the name of the Vagifem, though today I thought I should just take some as I am down regging and have had 2 nights of not sleeping well and some night sweats. The vagifem is hrt and I thought that would sort it but it might just defeat the purpose of the Synarel so maybe not! I quite like the name menopur too, purified urine from
pure post menopausal nuns. 

Bella I think that you are feeling normal, I am exactly the same. I feel like my whole diet has been around improving sperm and egg quality and I just want to eat normally but then there's nothing that I am craving and nothing that I dislike eithe. It's a bit bizarre. I've even stopped craving wine after a long day at work. 

I hate the DR and waiting for AF, my consultant told me that once I start taking the stims things get better and they did but I'm just not good on being so slow. I went to the gym last night and the gym instructor said that he thought I was lifting about 40% of my body weight( which I always refuse to tell him) so I tried to work it out and he had to help me, even then it took about 5 minutes and normally I could do it almost instantly. In court today the Magistrates started being unfairly critical of all the lawyers, everyone else was quite mild but I really laid into them, I think everyone was quite shocked. The Magistrates did become a lot nicer though. 
We saw my in-laws on the weekend. I started telling MIL about our treatment and where we were as DH doesn't. she told me about her menopausal symptoms, didn't ask about mine said she wasn't very good at hormones and then said she had to water the garden before I could give her any indication of timescales etc. She used to teach human biology a level and I feel sorry for her students. DH was an accident, she doesn't understand how she could have an under active thyroid if her tsh levels are high and she hadn't thought that it would have made a difference to DH's fertility when she didn't do anything about his undescended testicle. His undescended testicke is the only thing the doctors have diagnosed as a cause for our infertility. My poor DH worries I resent him- I don't but I do resent that she didn't do anything and even one of DH's urologists asked if he was born over here. 
FIL in the other hand was really nice, he's interested, told me how he wants it to work wished us luck and said it would be nice to see us more. I feel bad that we stay away because I don't like MIL. It's clear DH and FIL really enjoy each other's company and I really like FIL. 
Rant over- have some sorting to do as we're replacing some bedroom furniture and the old stuff is being taken away by the council tomorrow. I'll be in a better mood tomorrow.


----------



## andade

Hi all! 

Sah - I am feeling better today , thanks!  Hopefully this will continue. 
A holiday sounds like a good idea. I'm sure you and dh will be effort being away from the ivf rollercoaster for a while and enjoy having space and time for each other, whilst chilling out. 

MrsRL -  Good luck for the op! The pains seem to be subsiding.  No pain yesterday and slight hip pain today.Fx!!

MargotW - Joint pains seem to be getting better, thanks. The scene at the Magistrates sounds fun.  I would have loved to see their faces.
Your MIL sounds totally absorbed and unaware of what is happening around her! Can you visit the in-laws but spend time with FI.  I'm sure MIL sounds like she'd go off and do something on her own anyway.
Don't worry about the rant, we need it sometimes! 

Kieke - Joint pain is improving. Well done you, on getting rid of stuff! I need to tackle my shed which looks like an episode of hoarders! 
I'm sure you'll have a great time at your baby shower. Enjoy the experience.  

Water-lily78 - Sorry to hear about your incident with the nurse.    Sorry to hear that you're feeling down about this cycle. Try to remember that there have been some changes this time and try to take one day at a timeand see how things progress.  Sending you lots of luck!  

Amy - I'm not doing too bad today, thanks. Hope your doing well and that Olaf is snuggling in! I've got my fingers, toes and everything crossed for you!     

Bella - Feeling good today. Only had slight hip pain. Sorry to hear about the headaches. Hope they've eased. Hope AF has arrived and if not,  sending you an AF dance.         

Not a bad day today. Slight hip pain today but I had no pain yesterday!
I find that sometimes I take a while to inject  as I can't puncture my skin!   Haven't had any acupuncture for FET and wondering if I should book a couple of appointments or just leave it.
Haven't really done much and wondering if I should really do more during the FET cycle, as I did so much more things during the fresh cycle. Think I'm just ythinking what will be will be and I'm not stressed like I was in the run up to the FET cycle or like I was during the fresh. Am I weird? 

Hope everyone is well and looking after themselves,  x


----------



## MrsRL

Morning lovely ladies   

Amy - congratulations on being PUPO with Olaf  So happy it went well. The orangeness must have worked for you. I hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too mad!    sending lots of baby dust   Are you off in the 2ww or will you be working through it? Everything is crossed for you      x

Margot - ha I bet the magistrates faces were a picture in court! Don't worry about ranting, we all need to sometimes! Your MIL sounds very difficult and self absorbed. It's a shame as you get on so well with FIL, hopefully you will still be able to visit him and try to ignore MIL where possible. I hope you are feeling better about things today and can focus on sorting your bedroom and new furniture 

Kieke - yes, it is scary and exciting! I'm a worrier so worrying about everything to do with the closer we get lol. Hopefully it will be OK though, and at least DH is calm. It sounds like you have been very busy getting rid of things! I need to do the same really and have a good sort out! I'm sure you will enjoy your baby shower and it's lovely of your friend to organise it for you. Hopefully it will be good fun 

Water-lily - sorry to hear that you are feeling down about your cycle and that the nurse treated you like that    I'm sending you lots of positive vibes that the change in protocol and new clinic will work for you.       Keep us updated x

Bella - sorry to hear you have been feeling negative about things   It sounds like you have done everything you can to have a positive effect on your cycle and that is all you can do. I hope you are able to think positively about things, although it is hard. I hope af has arrived for you, if not, here is an af dance -              

Andade - Great news that your pains have been subsiding, it must be a relief  You're definitely not weird!! It's good if you're not stressed  Do you enjoy acupuncture? If you think it will help you, go for it. I'm not sure if it makes much difference or not. I have started going back again, so we'll see.

Hello to everyone else. I hope you are all well  

AFM - not much is happening, other than the countdown to DH's op and we're currently arranging for his frozen sperm sample to be transferred from our old clinic to the new clinic. I have also decided to look at jobs again to keep my options open, as I'm fed up at the moment. Take care everyone xx


----------



## Kieke

Water-lily – sorry to hear about your experience after EC, these professionals should know better! Please stay positive and enjoy being PUPO! I’m keeping everything crossed for you.

Amy – sending you lots of positive vibes as well! Fingers crossed Olaf is a little fighter! 

Bella – I hope AF will make an appearance soon and you can start stimming! I’m sure that once you get going  you will feel more positive! 

Margot – I hope your AF will arrive soon! I know how hard this waiting around is so I don’t blame you for having an off day. 

Andade – pleased to hear that the pains are decreasing. When will you have a scan to check your progress? I was less stressed when we had our FET but I did have some acupuncture sessions. Mainly because it make me feel in control if that makes sense? 

MrsRL – I’m sure all will be ok! Good luck with the job hunt, I’m sure it will help to keep your mind off all the waiting.

It’s so quiet in the office that I think I’m going to take the rest of the week off… plenty to do at home!
I just looked at an update from one of my pregnancy apps and I have 79 days left… scary and exciting at the same time! 
Much love to all xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kieke has there been any progress with pain relief treatment for dh? how exciting that you have 79 days to go   how long is it until you go & visit your family? I hope you are able to take the rest of the week off & maybe get some more sorting done, it sounds like you are on a roll at the moment x  

MrsRL I hope you manage to get the sperm transport sorted   and that the job search goes well   I am working during the 2ww & doing a bit of sewing & crafting in the evenings, I quite like being in the pupo bubble where there is hope x  

Andade I'm glad that the pain is easing   maybe your body is getting use to the meds? I have found that my tummy seems to be resisting the injections more this time!   I even managed to give myself a small bruise with the fragmin needle last night in a spot where it didn't even pierce the skin!   maybe it is scar tissue from the myo surgery? If you are worried you haven't done enough for the fet you could try drinking beetroot juice when you start the progynova, but be warned it does taste bad!!!   maybe get a pair of lucky orange pants instead! x  

Margot I hope af arrives soon & you can get started on stims   it sounds like you were on good form in court yesterday!   I'm sorry to hear mil is a bit challenging & that her lack of action early on has resulted in fertility issues for dh   it seemed like she was happy to keep out of the way so maybe you & dh could visit & just spend time with fil   I hope the furniture removal has gone well today x  

Bella thank you for the babydust   I had the intralipids on the thursday & transfer of a 3 day old olaf on the monday this time, I'll have a look through my diary & see what day I had it on my last fresh cycle   I hope af arrives soon so you can get started on stims    I'm sure the healthy eating & supplements will help with this cycle x  

Sah what date is your holiday? I bet you are counting down the days, especially now it seems to have got colder again! x  

Melly sending you lots of positive orange vibes & good wishes for your scan tomorrow, I really hope all is ok & you can get started on stims x    

I hope everyone else is ok  

Not much happening here, just trying to remember to take all the meds (5 progynova, 2 cyclogest, 1 crinone & 1 fragmin injection) at the right times!   I am still going with the pomegranate juice & beetroot juice just in case it is helping & am now eating brazil nuts & avocados!


----------



## Sah78

Amy- well done being pupo you are doing well with the juices, nuts and stuff. You seem to have a good plan to keep yourself busy in the   Will u be using orange as your colour theme  . We are way on the 14th June for a week so not long. 

Bella- I had my intralipids around day 10 last time and ec 2 days later. I am really looking forward to going to the beach I love looking at the sea it is magical. Sorry that u are feeling stressed I get like this but seem to get a inner strength once I get started. When I went to the clinic she recommended accupuncture for staying calm I don't know if it is worth a go. I have a relaxation cd that I downloaded Helen McPherson it has three sections downreg, stims and tww. Also every evening when I do my treatment I burn candles. I hope your af turns up soon so you can start

Mrsr- I hope that your sperm gets transported ok. Have u found any good jobs yet?

Kieke- well done with the sorting/ decorating hope the baby shower is a blast. 

Melly- I hope the scan goes well tomorrow and you can move to the next stage

Margot - at least your fil is lovely my mil can be differcult at times and very unpredictable. My fil was really lovely tho. I hope af turns up soon so u can start. 

Andade- glad your pain has eased I hope u are ok now and treatment is going well. 

Waterlily- sorry to hear that your nurse was being a pain in the  . I hope you get on well in the   

Jenni, mogg, Sfg, mogg, Oscar and everyone I missed  

We got a call from the hospital they had the meeting and we have been given another change to try again after a minum of three month break.   So.. Pleased   That my ovaries will play ball this time. I am gonna really enjoy my holiday now


----------



## Amy76

Sah fantastic news that you have another chance to go again   Definitely relax & enjoy the holiday then you can make plans   I have had orange nail varnish on my toes for the last few months & have been wearing orange knickers every day since I had my scratch, I also have an orange handbag so I'm hoping I'm covered on the orange front! x  

Jenni I hope you are enjoying the beetroot cocktails! x  

Melly sending more good luck & positive orange vibes for your scan tomorrow X


----------



## andade

Hi Limbo lovelies! 

MrsRL - I do enjoy acupuncture,  so I may book a couple of sessions near transfer. Hope the job hunt goes well. It will also give you some thing to focus on while you wait for everything to happen.

Kieke - My scan is next Wednesday. Enjoy your time off. 

Amy - I may try the beetroot juice. Is it really that bad?  I might invest in the orange pants but I'll need to get a bra as well, as I can't wear different color underwear. If it's a back bra I need black knickers. I've got a couple of pairs that I haven't worn before because I don't have any bras in the same colours! 
You're doing well with remembering your cocktail and eating all the extras. 

Sah -  Injections are going well and pain has eased. Congratulations on your news.   You can really plan for your hols now and relax. 

Did a Zumba class after work, ran home from the leisure centre and then went to the park for a hot run and to use the outside gym.  I drew the line at doing the I sanity class straight after Zumba.  

Hope everyone is well!
Hello Jenni,  Ustoget,  Oscar,  Sfg, Mogg,  Fifty, Cloudy, Kaninchen, Kazzeeet et Al!


----------



## water-lily78

Amy- Congrats on being pupo! Go, Olaf, go!  Thanks for your kind words! Yes, we will see what the weekend brings (AF usually comes before OTD). I had never heard of the beetroot juice for lining, but have taken pomegranate juice instead and eaten avocados. In my opinion the better flavours.  

Bella- Thanks for your good wishes! I'm sorry to hear, that you also were feeling negative. I guess it is natural, as you say. I just like to think that I'm tough and can deal with things, but maybe it is just necessary to realise that this is actually a very stressful process that is tough on everyone. And AF dance from here, too, if she hasn't made an appearance yet.  

Margot-Thanks for keeping you fingers crossed for me! Here is to hoping for no AF at the weekend!  I hear you about DR. I really felt the side effects and hate knowing that menopause will hit me eventually and then not only for 3 weeks.   Funny enough one of the nurses said that some women feel really great on DR drugs, better than they have ever felt in their life and would love to always be on them (if it wasn't for the getting pregnant part). Seems like they will meet that phase with joy! Sorry to hear that your MIL is not great in communication and empathy. Some people just don't have that skill. I understand that you feel she may be somewhat responsible for your infertility battle since she failed to get DH's issues seen to earlier in life. It's really unfortunate that you don't get on as well with her as with your FIL. He seems really nice!

andade-thanks for your lucky wishes! I feel a bit better now, less down, if not very hopeful. I'll just see what happens... I'm glad to hear you are in less pain now! As I wrote earlier, I also feel more and more laid back about the cycles. I think it is impossible to keep this intensity of what we do, don't do, eat, not eat up during the cycles, it is just too much to keep up. Eventually, one is bound to feel more blasé about the process and as MrsRL says, less stress is definitely good! Not sure about acupuncture really..I did it during the first 2 cycles and I never felt anything after the sessions. Some people don't respond at all and other find it very relaxing.

MrsRL-Thanks for the positive vibes! I'll keep you all updated!   

Kieke- Thanks for your good wishes!  79 days left doesn't sounds like a lot at all!  so exciting! 

Sah- Great news from the clinic! With that knowledge it sure is easier to enjoy the holidays!


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

Andade- I’m glad the pains have settled a bit for you. I’m sure my skin has toughened up a bit too because I’m convinced that the needles don’t go in as easily this cycle as they have done previously!    Sounds like you have a really good mindset for this cycle at the moment, and I’m sure the more relaxed you are going into it, the better it will turn out  

Bella- am so glad your appointment with Dr G went well last Tuesday , sorry to hear that the LIT was sore for you. I hope AF has shown up for you now, so you can get on with stimms. Down regging is horrible and can make you feel a bit more negative anyway. I hope you’re feeling a bit better now  

Margot- don’t worry about the rant, that’s what we’re here for. Sorry to hear about what you have to deal with when you see MIL, going through IVF is tough enough without having to deal with extra stresses too. I hope DR goes smoothly for you so you can start on stimms soon  

Kieke- that’s amazing that little one weighs 3 lbs already! 79 days left! When you say it like that, it doesn’t sound long away at all. I imagine it is a little scary, but definitely very very exciting too  

Sah- yay for a holiday! Tenerife next month sounds fab   , I think just the feeling of warmth when you are relaxing on holiday is one of the best destressers that there is. I’m so pleased that you are going to get to cycle again after a break- means you will be able to properly relax and enjoy your holiday  

Water-lily- sorry that you’re feeling a bit negative at the moment, can’t believe the clinic responded to you like that. I am keeping my fingers crossed that the changes you’ve made will make a difference for you, and you’ll see that when it gets to OTD. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that AF stays away for you  

MrsRL- hope all goes well with the sperm transfer and good luck with the job hunting, you’ll want to reduce stresses when your next cycle comes around, so if you’re fed up in your  job, then looking for a new one might be a really good boost for that  


Hi to everyone else...  

My clinic appointment went well today, I am finally ready to start stimms after 42 days of epic down regulation!!! The cyst I had has collapsed by itself which is good and my lining is nice and thin now. I’m starting stimms tonight, and then back to the clinic for a scan next Wednesday. So relieved that we can finally get moving with this cycle!
So I’m now at home, as I’ve taken a half day holiday for the afternoon so I can relax a bit. Am watching Frozen, and going to do some sewing too I think.


----------



## andade

Morning Limbo ladies!  

Water-lily78 -  Great to hear that you're feeling better and feeling more laid back.   Thinking I'll book acupuncture for transfer day but I'll see what my acupuncturist says.

Melly - Pain has settled but did have a swollen, painful hand yesterday and some residual pain today. I've got enough fat around my belly, so not sure why the needLe is hesitant some times!    Yay to being ready for stims!    Pleased to hear that the cyst has gone. Hope you enjoyed your relaxing afternoon and that your ovaries start producing those follies for Weds.

Swollen hand again yesterday and slight knee pain paired with aches from the gym made for an uncomfortable night! Didn't know how to lie down.  
Still no other side effects from the injections but I have noticed that I'm going to bed much earlier, so that's a good thing as I know a lot of women feel menopausal  and get headaches. 
Gonna do some exercise this morning /afternoon and then get my nails done.

Have a good day everyone, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Sah only just over 3 weeks til you go away, hopefully the time will pass quickly, especially with a bank holiday in between to break things up x  

Waterlily I hope af has stayed away & you get good news on otd x  

Melly I hope stims is going well x  

MrsRL how is the job search going? I hope you have managed to sort out a chauffeur for the sperm x  

Kieke I hope you had a nice weekend & are managing to get things sorted for your lo's arrival, not long now til you go & visit your family x  

Andade I hope the pains are easing & that you went for orange nail varnish! x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## water-lily78

Hej ladies,

Melly- Great that the appointment went well and that the 42 days of DR paid off!  I really hope the scan on Wednesday will show some promising developments!  

andade -Sorry to hear you still have pains and aches here and there. I really hope this will clear up soon!  

Amy- AF is still not here, though I have felt for the past few days like she is coming...

Question to you all: Have your short protocol cycles led to a shorter 2ww before AF showed up than long protocols? So I'm now 14dp3dt. Last time AF came 13 or 14dp2dt I think.... First 2 cycles AF came even earlier. I haven't tested yet as I'm pretty convinced that I'm not pregnant and would like to stick to one BFN in front of my nose...also I thought I would have known by now since I have always had AF before ODT. But now nothing has happened as yet, so I was wondering if that has to do with that I did have DR before stimming. Any insights?


----------



## Amy76

Waterlily I haven't done short protocol before but it sounds like good news that af hasn't arrived, sending lots of luck for good news on otd x


----------



## water-lily78

Morning ladies...

I just couldn't wait...odt is tomorrow and it said in then instructions that I should test the earliest then, implying that maybe later is even better. But today is a lovely summer day and tomorrow it will rain, so I figured that bad news are better to be had today than tomorrow. 

The pregnancy test I bought myself was negative and then I thought I might as well take one of the tests from the clinic and make it official. There came a very very faint line, close to the time limit after which it shouldn't be read off anymore. But isn't a line a line? Well, anyway, this is further than I have ever been in this process! So today is a good day!  I'll try the 2nd test I got from the clinic in 2 days and hope for a more conclusive result.


----------



## Amy76

Waterlily congratulations on your early positive test, what fantastic news   I like your reasoning behind testing today! x


----------



## Kieke

Water-lily – a positive line is a positive line! So pleased for you! I’m keeping everything crossed for a nice strong line later this week!

Amy – I did take the rest of last week off and I finally cleared out the baby room! Fingers crossed DH doesn’t find out I have shredded his whole livelihood in the process… 
DH’s procedure should be before the end of next month. The NHS is making the most of its 18 weeks pathway on this occasion. 
Hope you are making progress! 

Sah – excellent news that you get another go! This will make your holiday even more enjoyable. 

Andade – good luck for tomorrow! Hope you are having no more pains and well done on continuing with the exercise! 

Melly – so pleased you are finally ready for stims! Hope the injecting is going well and good luck for tomorrow! 

Nothing happening here, just plotting on at work and looking forward to my trip back home next week!


----------



## angelica_wales

Ladies

As this thread is well over 100 pages (you chatty lot!), I've created a new sparkly home for you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=345575.0

This thread will stay here so you can read old posts

Enjoy your new home 

Angelica
xx


----------

